# ¿Os han sableado con el recibo de la luz este mes?



## Marshal Law (23 Ene 2016)

Me han facturado un 20% más (pago cada dos meses) y no tengo la sensación de haber consumido más como para que se haya dado ese incremento.

Lo he consultado con otra persona y le ha pasado lo mismo.

¿Ha habido una subida encubierta o algo así?

Me cago en su puta calavera


----------



## un mundo feliz (23 Ene 2016)

Mira la factura y nos cuentas de donde viene la subida.


----------



## Amstrad (23 Ene 2016)

Todavía hay gente sin el contador tuneado??? Yo siempre echo 20€!


----------



## Marshal Law (23 Ene 2016)

tancredi dijo:


> Mira la factura y nos cuentas de donde viene la subida.



En la factura me viene una comparativa de pasta con los meses anteriores, pero no de kW.h


----------



## australopitecus (23 Ene 2016)

Otro más aquí ... +20% y bimensual. Llevaba pagando la misma cantidad desde el pleistoceno.


----------



## Akela 14 (23 Ene 2016)

Pues yo tengo ganas de ver la factura de diciembre y enero, a ver si se nota algo.

En mi casa vivimos mi madre y yo, una hermana se independizó hace un año mas o menos pero hasta mediados de noviembre no habían podido poner la lavadora. 

Mi madre dice que ahora pone dos lavadoras menos a la semana, a ver si se nota, 

Tengo delante la ,última factura, del 30/09/2015 al 30/11/2015 y de consumo viene 387 kWh, veremos a ver la siguiente factura.

Por cierto alguien sabe el consumo de un lavado en la lavadora? 

Saludos.


----------



## Chimpu (23 Ene 2016)

Reclama por teléfono, que por lo menos te lo revisen, si no estás conforme ve a la OMC.

Yo no he notado ninguna subida, tengo Ibertrola.


----------



## Saluter (23 Ene 2016)

Otro mas aquí. No he usado la luz mas que otros meses ni mucho menos. Y que no nos la intenten colar con lo del arbolito de navidad, que eso no consume nada y solo ha estado encendido tres dias.


----------



## Marshal Law (23 Ene 2016)

Yo es que ni siquiera he puesto el horno más, porque las comidas navideñas las he hecho fuera de casa....


----------



## success-borrado (23 Ene 2016)

No si el horno no lo habrás puesto de más, pero tendrás todos los portátiles y móviles de la casa echando humo con tus multis en Burbuja y éso sube, lógicamente :|.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Ene 2016)

Endesa en Zaragoza, de 49-51 euros habituales a los 58 de estre recibo.


----------



## Marshal Law (23 Ene 2016)

success dijo:


> No si el horno no lo habrás puesto de más, pero tendrás todos los portátiles y móviles de la casa echando humo con tus multis en Burbuja y éso sube, lógicamente :|.



ja ja, qué cabrón

no tengo ningún multi, no va conmigo

¿y tú que haces persiguiéndome por este subforo?


----------



## nuvole (23 Ene 2016)

Os parece bien que pongamos el detalle de nuestras facturas, consumo y tarifa, precio, etc ..

Yo tengo pvpc con dh y en dos días la tendré.

La colgaré aquí.


----------



## Kamui (23 Ene 2016)

A mi más de un 30% de subida, pero el año pasado fue exactamente igual.


----------



## nuvole (23 Ene 2016)

Aquí tenéis la mía de Diciembre de 2015. 
http://i.imgur.com/o332Tb0.jpg
Aquí pondré cuando tenga la siguiente, es posible que mañana o Lunes.

Me gustaría ver las vuestras.


----------



## herodes2 (23 Ene 2016)

Estoy mirando los dos recibos de los últimos cuatro meses y los conceptos son casi los mismos y el gasto es muy similar, solamente a tener en cuenta que el último recibo me facturan 63 días y el anterior fueron 60, pero quitando esto practicamente ningún cambio destacable.


----------



## Ayios (23 Ene 2016)

Yo la única diferencia que he visto es que en esta me han facturado 69 días cuando normalmente lo hacen por 52~55. Aparte de eso el precio es el mismo, aunque lógicamente la factura es un poco más alta que las anteriores pero por esos días de más facturados, no por otra cosa.


----------



## Erich Weiss (23 Ene 2016)

Yo pagaba siempre 60 euros (mensuales) y este mes he pagado 85, así es que tocará revisar facturas.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Ene 2016)

¿Cuál es el mínimo que se paga de luz si no consumes nada durante el mes (ni nevera ni nada)?


----------



## murpi (23 Ene 2016)

Te lo digo la semana que viene, cuando me llegue la factura.


----------



## Masín (23 Ene 2016)

Yo este mes he pagado 60e de un mes y el año pasado de dos 125e , aunque he de decir que este año la estufa electrica la he puesto algo menos que el año pasado por las mismas fechas.


----------



## Fuertes (23 Ene 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el mínimo que se paga de luz si no consumes nada durante el mes (ni nevera ni nada)?



Depende de la potencia contratada. Si tienes 2,3 kw (=bono social) pagas 7,5 de potencia y 1 de contador. Con 3,45 kw son 15+1, con 4,6 kw son 20+1 ...

---------- Post added 23-ene-2016 at 18:15 ----------




nuvole dijo:


> Aquí tenéis la mía de Diciembre de 2015.
> http://i.imgur.com/o332Tb0.jpg
> Aquí pondré cuando tenga la siguiente, es posible que mañana o Lunes.
> 
> Me gustaría ver las vuestras.



Enhorabuena, 3 kwh/dia son muy pocos. Seguro que necesitas 4,6 kw de potencia ? Esa factura con 2,3 kw de potencia sería de 18 euros.
Mis facturas son de 13-17 euros, te las pondría pero estan en polaco


----------



## nuvole (23 Ene 2016)

La semana que viene me cambio a 3,45 kW.

2,3 kW de momento no porque tengo miedo de quedarme corto.


----------



## Cazarr (23 Ene 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Depende de la potencia contratada. Si tienes 2,3 kw (=bono social) *pagas 7,5 de potencia y 1 de contador*. Con 3,45 kw son 15+1, con 4,6 kw son 20+1 ...
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ene-2016 at 18:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Entiendo que los impuestos van a parte.

No entiendo muy bien lo de la luz. ¿A qué equivalen 2'3 kw y cómo se sabe qué potencia contratada es más recomendable?


----------



## kenny220 (23 Ene 2016)

PUES A MI IBERDROLA me esta tocando las narices. me facturaba mes a mes, luego un mes 20 dias, y ahora la ultima es del 14 de diciembre, y estamos a 23 de enero.


----------



## Fuertes (23 Ene 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Entiendo que los impuestos van a parte.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien lo de la luz. ¿A qué equivalen 2'3 kw y cómo se sabe qué potencia contratada es más recomendable?



Los prexios que te he puesto son con impuestos incluidos. La potencia contratada es la máxima potencia que puedes consumir a la vez sin que saltan los plomos. Conviene tener la mínima posible a menos que Iberdrola sea tuya. Además puedes superar la potencia contratada un 13% indefinidamente, un 50% unos minutos y un 100% unos segundos.
2,3 kw es suficiente si no usas calefacción eléctrica, ni termo ni secadora


----------



## schleck (24 Ene 2016)

He pagado lo mismo que los meses anteriores. 17 euros mensuales y un consumo de 65 kwh.


----------



## nuvole (24 Ene 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Los prexios que te he puesto son con impuestos incluidos. La potencia contratada es la máxima potencia que puedes consumir a la vez sin que saltan los plomos. Conviene tener la mínima posible a menos que Iberdrola sea tuya. Además puedes superar la potencia contratada un 13% indefinidamente, un 50% unos minutos y un 100% unos segundos.
> 2,3 kw es suficiente si no usas calefacción eléctrica, ni termo ni secadora



Fuertes, por cada escala que se baje son 10 € por derechos de contratación (un robo). Entonces si yo bajo de golpe de 4,6 a 2,3, tendré que pagar 20 €?

---------- Post added 24-ene-2016 at 08:31 ----------

Acabo de bajar al contador para entrar al menú y mi último cierre no he llegado a 2,3 kW de potencia ni de coña.

http://i.imgur.com/IDdShWN.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vpjuuhF.jpg

Porqué me salen dos potencias diferentes consumidas.

1.16.1.1
1.16.2.1

En el mismo cierre.


----------



## Fuertes (24 Ene 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Fuertes, por cada escala que se baje son 10 € por derechos de contratación (un robo). Entonces si yo bajo de golpe de 4,6 a 2,3, tendré que pagar 20 €?
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ene-2016 at 08:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Una rebaja de potrncia cuesta 10,93 euros independientemente de cuántos escalones bajes. Yo rebaje la de mi párking de 31 kw a 3,7 kw, y pagué 10,93.
Te sale 1.16.1.1 y 1.16.1.2 porque tienes DH contratada. El contador contabiliza todo según dos periodos (.1 = punta, .2 = valle), aunque para la potencia máxima reclamada sólo has de fijarte en el máximo de los dos.
Lo del video de tu padre es raro de cojones. Claramente el contador está programado para cortar a los 15 kW, aunque sólo esté pagando 4,6 kW. Podría ser que Endesa le pusiera el contador inteligente pero le haya mantenido el IP físico de 20 A en la casa, de manera que quién le está controlando a potencia es el ICP del cuadro. Endesa lo haca a menudo.


----------



## nuvole (24 Ene 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Una rebaja de potrncia cuesta 10,93 euros independientemente de cuántos escalones bajes. Yo rebaje la de mi párking de 31 kw a 3,7 kw, y pagué 10,93.
> Te sale 1.16.1.1 y 1.16.1.2 porque tienes DH contratada. El contador contabiliza todo según dos periodos (.1 = punta, .2 = valle), aunque para la potencia máxima reclamada sólo has de fijarte en el máximo de los dos.
> Lo del video de tu padre es raro de cojones. Claramente el contador está programado para cortar a los 15 kW, aunque sólo esté pagando 4,6 kW. Podría ser que Endesa le pusiera el contador inteligente pero le haya mantenido el IP físico de 20 A en la casa, de manera que quién le está controlando a potencia es el ICP del cuadro. Endesa lo haca a menudo.



Gracias  te había enviado un privado comentando también lo del certificado energético.


----------



## Fuertes (24 Ene 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Gracias  te había enviado un privado comentando también lo del certificado energético.



Los certificados energéticos sólo son necesarios en el momento de vender o alquilar el piso. Cuestan unos 80 euros y duran 10 años.


----------



## pitusa123 (24 Ene 2016)

Yo he pagado 36 euros este mes y los anteriores eran de unos 30 euros, tengo que mirarla bien, pero creo que han sido unos cuantos dias mas que otros meses y por eso ha pasado esto pero aun asi me parece mucho seis euros por unos dias


----------



## elmangurrian (24 Ene 2016)

Siguiendo los consejos lonchafinistas, hemos pasado de una potencia 3,45kW a 2,3kW con DH, para un consumo de menos de 100kWh al mes, con un 40% de consumo en horario valle, en una vivienda con ACS y calefacción central.

Sólo nos saltó una vez el ICP del lector <<inteligente>> al tener dos fuegos de la vitro y un hervidor de agua. Solo hay que estar un poco atento y escalonarlos, apenas es un esfuerzo, y merece la pena sólo por el ahorro.

Queda pendiente solicitar el Bono Social (por potencia contratada), ya que nos piden la primera factura con la nueva potencia contratada y el volante de empadronamiento. ¿Os han pedido esto alguna vez?

He de decir que fui directamente a la oficina de mi distribuidora a solicitar en un mismo paso la bajada de potencia y DH, quería asegurarme que no me lo cobraran dos veces. Lógicamente pedí copia del contrato en el acto.

En la primera factura ya hemos ahorrado los 10€ del coste de bajar la potencia, de mas de 30€ mensual a 21€.

Muy contento por ahora señores, se agradecen tantos consejos.

Pregunta: ¿en qué consiste exactamente el bono social? No tengo claro si <<regalan>> 25kWh de consumo, o es el 25%, y cómo se distribuye en caso de la DH.


----------



## Perchas (24 Ene 2016)

A mi me han llegado unos 20,00 € de más, pero es debido a que han facturado los treinta y un dias de Diciembre y cuatro dias del mes de enero, o sea 35 dias. El mes de Enero me vendrán con esos 20,00 euros de menos


----------



## turu29 (24 Ene 2016)

elmangurrian dijo:


> Siguiendo los consejos lonchafinistas, hemos pasado de una potencia 3,45kW a 2,3kW con DH, para un consumo de menos de 100kWh al mes, con un 40% de consumo en horario valle, en una vivienda con ACS y calefacción central.
> 
> Sólo nos saltó una vez el ICP del lector <<inteligente>> al tener dos fuegos de la vitro y un hervidor de agua. Solo hay que estar un poco atento y escalonarlos, apenas es un esfuerzo, y merece la pena sólo por el ahorro.
> 
> ...



respecto a tu pregunta hacen descuento del 25% de tu potencia y de tu consumo


----------



## Fuertes (24 Ene 2016)

elmangurrian dijo:


> Siguiendo los consejos lonchafinistas, hemos pasado de una potencia 3,45kW a 2,3kW con DH, para un consumo de menos de 100kWh al mes, con un 40% de consumo en horario valle, en una vivienda con ACS y calefacción central.
> 
> Sólo nos saltó una vez el ICP del lector <<inteligente>> al tener dos fuegos de la vitro y un hervidor de agua. Solo hay que estar un poco atento y escalonarlos, apenas es un esfuerzo, y merece la pena sólo por el ahorro.
> 
> ...



Iberdola y Gas Natural piden papeleo para el bono social, pero Endesa (tarifa pvpc) lo aplica automáticamente si tienes 2,3 kw. Si te marean con papeleo, pásate a Endesa con una llamadita gratuita y mañana ya tendras el descuento del bono social


----------



## un mundo feliz (25 Ene 2016)

elmangurrian dijo:


> Siguiendo los consejos lonchafinistas, hemos pasado de una potencia 3,45kW a 2,3kW con DH, para un consumo de menos de 100kWh al mes, con un 40% de consumo en horario valle, en una vivienda con ACS y calefacción central.
> 
> Sólo nos saltó una vez el ICP del lector <<inteligente>> al tener dos fuegos de la vitro y un hervidor de agua. Solo hay que estar un poco atento y escalonarlos, apenas es un esfuerzo, y merece la pena sólo por el ahorro.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. Yo hice lo mismo. Es increible la cantidad de gente que no para de quejarse de los gastos de todo tipo, y luego te enteras que tiene cerca de 5KW contratados. Gran parte de ellos contestan que su mujer ni ce coña se plantea tener que ponen un electrodoméstico y después otro :: . 

Pais de tarados.


----------



## elmangurrian (26 Ene 2016)

turu29 dijo:


> respecto a tu pregunta hacen descuento del 25% de tu potencia y de tu consumo



Gracias @turu



Fuertes dijo:


> Iberdola y Gas Natural piden papeleo para el bono social, pero Endesa (tarifa pvpc) lo aplica automáticamente si tienes 2,3 kw. Si te marean con papeleo, pásate a Endesa con una llamadita gratuita y mañana ya tendras el descuento del bono social



Gracias @Fuertes, pero de momento me mantendré con Ibertrolas porque tienen oficina donde puedo hacer gestiones en el acto. No me fío de las llamadas.



tancredi dijo:


> Enhorabuena. Yo hice lo mismo. Es increible la cantidad de gente que no para de quejarse de los gastos de todo tipo, y luego te enteras que tiene cerca de 5KW contratados. Gran parte de ellos contestan que su mujer ni ce coña se plantea tener que ponen un electrodoméstico y después otro :: .
> 
> Pais de tarados.



Gracias @tancredi (a ver si aprendo como se *thank*ea). Al final es cuestión de preferencias, yo disfruto eligiendo en qué gastar mis recursos, ¿por qué pagar más por lo mismo? Aunque es una cuestión muy personal, me he ofrecido a ayudar a gente a mi alrededor a bajar el gasto en electricidad y directamente no han querido, previa mirada de incredulidad.


----------



## satu (26 Ene 2016)

tancredi dijo:


> Enhorabuena. Yo hice lo mismo. Es increible la cantidad de gente que no para de quejarse de los gastos de todo tipo, y luego te enteras que tiene cerca de 5KW contratados. Gran parte de ellos contestan que su mujer ni ce coña se plantea tener que ponen un electrodoméstico y después otro :: .
> 
> Pais de tarados.



Que se jodan y disfruten lo pagado.


----------



## tonirocker (26 Ene 2016)

yo tengo 3.3 contratados y ahora desde los contadores inteligentes me llega la factura cada 40 dias. En este me han clavado 93 euros, 22 mas que el anterior cuando es una casa que no usa vitroceramica, calentador a gas y se usa poca lavadora. Este ultimos dosmeses apenas se puso las estufas porque el invierno esta siendo muy suave, Normalmente son dos luces de bajo consumo , dos ordenadores y el microondas, una pasada de factura, pero me suena que siempre hacen lo mismo con las primera del año, no se porque pero suele ser mas elevada que las del resto del año, otra gente que conozco se quejan de lo mismo.


----------



## Beborn (27 Ene 2016)

Como se puede saber de forma sencilla cuanta potencia contratar?
Es que quiero ver si en casa de mis padres tienen más potencia de la que necesitan y poder rebajarles un poco la factura.

Tienen caldera de gas estanca, vitrocerámica, horno, lavadora, lavavajillas, microondas, televisor... creo que eso es todo lo que más pueda gastar no?
Algunas luces leds, otras normales.

No quiero que les estén saltando los plomos cada dos por tres obviamente. Supongo que si ponen todo a la vez la hemos liado, aunque eso no es común, sin embargo, que esté la lavadora puesta, más la vitrocerámica con 2 o 3 fuegos a la vez, y de pronto poner el microondas si puede ser muy normal (a parte de la tele, el router, alguna luz...)


----------



## Fuertes (27 Ene 2016)

Beborn dijo:


> Como se puede saber de forma sencilla cuanta potencia contratar?
> Es que quiero ver si en casa de mis padres tienen más potencia de la que necesitan y poder rebajarles un poco la factura.
> 
> Tienen caldera de gas estanca, vitrocerámica, horno, lavadora, lavavajillas, microondas, televisor... creo que eso es todo lo que más pueda gastar no?
> ...



Hay una ley que dice que si no te ha saltado nunca el ICP significa que tienes demasiado potencia contratada.
Una comprobación más empírica sería, en caso de que tengan contador inteligente, consultar la lectura del maxímetro de los últimos meses (1.16.1.x). Explico como leerlo en 
Contadores inteligentes: todo lo que tienes que saber | Nergiza
O consultarlo directamente en la web de Iberdrola distribución, si es que están en zona Iberdrola y tienen contador inteligente.

En cualquier caso, si necesitan lavadora+2 fuegos vitro a tope+microondas a la vez, yo diría que necesitan 4,6 kW si lavan con agua caliente, o 3,45 kw si lo hacen en frío 
Si pueden aflojar la vitro para poner el microondas, se pueden plantear 2,3 kW (=bono social=descuento gordo)


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 Ene 2016)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el mínimo que se paga de luz si no consumes nada durante el mes (ni nevera ni nada)?



Dependerá de la potencia contratada....


----------



## Beborn (28 Ene 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> En cualquier caso, si necesitan lavadora+2 fuegos vitro a tope+microondas a la vez, yo diría que necesitan 4,6 kW si lavan con agua caliente, o 3,45 kw si lo hacen en frío
> Si pueden aflojar la vitro para poner el microondas, se pueden plantear 2,3 kW (=bono social=descuento gordo)



Si, me han confirmado que tienen "3,7kW o algo menos" (son sus paabras, no he visto el recibo, quizás lo estén diciendo de memoria) y dicen que ya tienen el mínimo para que no les ande saltando cada poco, y que con todo y ello les salta (pero de pascuas a ramos).


----------



## tonirocker (28 Ene 2016)

bueno, pues hoy contrate Endesa para la luz, segun ellos estaba pagando unos gastos innecesarios porque iba a parar a una comercializadora de Bilbao, ademas de un seguro muy alto. No creo que vaya a ahorrar mucho pero me gusta mas el sistema de Endesa, lo tengo en el gas, dan mas faiclidades para pagar si te retrasas, la factura viene cada dos meses, no 40 dias como las ultimas.


----------



## schleck (28 Ene 2016)

¿Como se contrata PVPC con Endesa? Algun telefono? El que sale en la web es para mercado libre y yo quiero quedarme como estoy pero quiero cambiar de compañía para putear a penosa.


----------



## Fuertes (28 Ene 2016)

schleck dijo:


> ¿Como se contrata PVPC con Endesa? Algun telefono? El que sale en la web es para mercado libre y yo quiero quedarme como estoy pero quiero cambiar de compañía para putear a penosa.



En mi factura de Endesa PVPC pone
"Atenció al client (ENDESA ENERGIA XXI S.L.): 800760333 (gratuït)"

Ignoro si es el que has probado. Tampoco te garantizo que llamando aqui no te intenten meter en mercado libre. Díles que necesitas PVPC porque en breve pedirás el bono social.


----------



## nuvole (28 Ene 2016)

schleck dijo:


> ¿Como se contrata PVPC con Endesa? Algun telefono? El que sale en la web es para mercado libre y yo quiero quedarme como estoy pero quiero cambiar de compañía para putear a penosa.



Yo, después de 5 llamadas fallidas para cambiarme de mercado libre a PVPC (me colgaban, me daban largas, etc.), lo hice en la misma sucursal de Endesa.


----------



## tonirocker (28 Ene 2016)

a mi me vino una comercial a casa, no suelo abrir cuando visitan las finca pero estaba tan escocido con el recibo que lo hice, y ademas a mi hermana le va bien con ellos desde hace 3 años.


----------



## Fuertes (28 Ene 2016)

tonirocker dijo:


> a mi me vino una comercial a casa, no suelo abrir cuando visitan las finca pero estaba tan escocido con el recibo que lo hice, y ademas a mi hermana le va bien con ellos desde hace 3 años.



Si vinieron a tu casa estás en Endesa mercado libre, no en mercado regulado.


----------



## nuvole (29 Ene 2016)

Dios mío, la que me están liando éstos de Endesa.

En Noviembre me cambié de mercado libre a pvpc dha (discriminación horaria).

Resulta que ayer bajé la potencia de 4,6 a 2,3 kW para beneficiarme del bono social y cual es mi sorpresa, que en la gestión que tengo abierta me pone que tengo la tarifa 2.0 a (la normal vamos).

Llamo a atención al cliente y me comenta la chica que está en trámite la bajada a 2,3 kW con un coste de 10 € y algo pero que al contratar una potencia tan baja se cambia la tarifa ¿serán inútiles?

Le comento: pero si la Contraté en Noviembre del año pasado! Y me dice: cuando tenga la nueva potencia vuelva a llamar y me cuenta lo que me está diciendo, que ya pagó por el cambio de tarifa...

Vaya lío.

Antes tenía ésto:

http://i.imgur.com/ReCts1Z.jpg

Ahora creo que me aplican ésto:

http://i.imgur.com/pwPHvRq.jpg


----------



## Pio Pio (29 Ene 2016)

Os alumbráis con velas o que?
Yo gasto sobre 500-600 kw en dos meses, unos 150 leandros.


----------



## nuvole (29 Ene 2016)

piopio dijo:


> Os alumbráis con velas o que?
> Yo gasto sobre 500-600 kw en dos meses, unos 150 leandros.



No todos podemos pagar tanto.


----------



## Fuertes (29 Ene 2016)

Son inútiles de cojones, puto oligopolio. Reclama que tu sólo querías una bajada de potencia y que no querías cambiar de tarifa de acceso. Puedes mirar el contador, si te han puesto 2.0A ya no mostrará el valor 1.18.2 (lectura en valle).
Si no lo han hecho aún, llama hasta que te hagan casa.
El problema es que para vover a 2.0 DHA te querrán cobrar otros 10,93 euros.


----------



## nuvole (29 Ene 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Son inútiles de cojones, puto oligopolio. Reclama que tu sólo querías una bajada de potencia y que no querías cambiar de tarifa de acceso. Puedes mirar el contador, si te han puesto 2.0A ya no mostrará el valor 1.18.2 (lectura en valle).
> Si no lo han hecho aún, llama hasta que te hagan casa.
> El problema es que para vover a 2.0 DHA te querrán cobrar otros 10,93 euros.



Ya, aparte de ladrones són unos cabrones. Se ríen de los ciudadanos cómo quieren.

No sé si probar dos meses en la 2.0 A. Y a ver cómo me va.


----------



## Fuertes (29 Ene 2016)

El ahorro de la 2.0 DHA en tu caso es considerable. Creo que tenías alguna factura con 80 kwh en valle y 26 kwh punta. Eso es un ahorro de un 30% en el consumo con DHA. Insiste, y en el peor de los casos vuelve a pagar los 10 euros. Los amortizarás en pocos meses


----------



## nuvole (29 Ene 2016)

Gracias Fuertes.

Cada día me da más asco la mafia que hay en el gobierno.


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (29 Ene 2016)

piopio dijo:


> Os alumbráis con velas o que?
> Yo gasto sobre 500-600 kw en dos meses, unos 150 leandros.



Yo estoy flipando, de 200 € cada dos meses no bajo. Es cierto que tengo siempre 3-4 pcs encendidos pero me sigue pareciendo una burrada viendo aquí las facturas.


----------



## euriborfree (29 Ene 2016)

200 eurazos de bellón me han caido, mirando la factura corresponde a 2 meses y 18 dias, este fin de semana hare las ecuaciones para descifrarla por si acaso


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 Ene 2016)

piopio dijo:


> Os alumbráis con velas o que?
> Yo gasto sobre 500-600 kw en dos meses, unos 150 leandros.



Eso iba a decir yo :8:

ya se que este invierno esta siendo bastante suave.. pero sobre todo diciembre y este mes de enero, claro que no paso frio. 

pongo la calefaccion por la tarde, sobre las 4 hasta que me acuesto sobre las 11 o las 12.

estoy pagando sobre 120-130 cada dos meses. pero frio no pasa aqui ni el gato ienso:


----------



## euriborfree (29 Ene 2016)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Eso iba a decir yo :8:
> 
> ya se que este invierno esta siendo bastante suave.. pero sobre todo diciembre y este mes de enero, claro que no paso frio.
> 
> ...



normalmente son entre 150 y 170, la calefaccion es de gas. quiza sea por esos 18 dias "extra"


----------



## nuvole (30 Ene 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> El ahorro de la 2.0 DHA en tu caso es considerable. Creo que tenías alguna factura con 80 kwh en valle y 26 kwh punta. Eso es un ahorro de un 30% en el consumo con DHA. Insiste, y en el peor de los casos vuelve a pagar los 10 euros. Los amortizarás en pocos meses



Vaya, del día a la mañana ya lo tengo cambiado. He bajado ésta mañana al contador y tengo la 1.1.18.1 con el asterisco, es decir, ya no tengo la discriminación horaria y si 2,3 kW de potencia.

Es posible la combinación pvpc + dha + 2,3 kW + bono social, no??


----------



## nuvole (30 Ene 2016)

Tengo más preguntas 

En una Comunidad de vecinos de 3 plantas y 13 vecinos, con parking. Éstos són los contadores.
http://i.imgur.com/kxLT5T6.jpg
De izquierda a derecha.

- El reloj no sé que es (maximetro?)

- El primer contador trifásico es de servicios comunes (comunidad?) entra también el ascensor? Su potencia contratada es de 8 kW.

- El segundo contador trifásico sin precintos es del parking. Tiene una potencia contratada de 12,5 kW . Lo veo excesivo para el portón y dos subterráneos con parkings.

Ya miraré los consumos en los cierres.

En cuanto me toque de presi lo miro más a fondo.

Qué OS parece?


----------



## basajaun (30 Ene 2016)

piopio dijo:


> Os alumbráis con velas o que?
> Yo gasto sobre 500-600 kw en dos meses, unos 150 leandros.



Pues ahí hay algo mal,con ese consumo(500 o 600) me parece que te están robando, mi última factura de iberdrola es de 148 euros con un consumo de 848 kWh así que con 600 debería ser mucho menos de 150 euros


----------



## Fuertes (30 Ene 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Vaya, del día a la mañana ya lo tengo cambiado. He bajado ésta mañana al contador y tengo la 1.1.18.1 con el asterisco, es decir, ya no tengo la discriminación horaria y si 2,3 kW de potencia.
> 
> Es posible la combinación pvpc + dha + 2,3 kW + bono social, no??



Claro que es posible, es lo que tengo yo. Con tus consumos y esa combinación pagaras unos 15-18 euros al mes


----------



## nuvole (31 Ene 2016)

Y referente a tres mensajes anteriores de la comunidad de vecinos. Qué opinas.

Gracias


----------



## Fuertes (31 Ene 2016)

Pídele a tu presidente o administrador una factura de la luz. De ahí podrás saber si realmente tenéis dos contratos y cúanto estàis pagando. El reloj de la izquierda no sé qué es, pero no creo que sea un maxímetro porque los contadores CERT1 ya lo llevan incorporado. En cualquier caso, ahí hay bastante rebaja a conseguir:
- No hay motivo para tener dos contratos separados. Pregunta en tu eléctrica qué hacer para unificarlos. 
- Si el párking no tiene ascensor, le sobra potencia. En el propio contador puedes consultar los maxímetros, igual que hiciste con el de tu casa. Yo diría que marcaran 2 kw el del ascensor y 1 kw el del parking.
- Mira en las facturas del ascensor si os facturan por ICP o por maxímetro. Si es lo segundo, ajusta la potencia sin miedo, que no saltarán los plomos.
- Pon DH en los dos contratos. En los contratos comunitarios, el consumo constante es muy alto, de manera que hace recomendable la DH aunque no lo parezca


----------



## shackleton (31 Ene 2016)

Hola Fuertes!
Eres sin duda una autoridad en estos temas.
Chapeau y enhorabuena.
Una cosita,respecto a la DH y a la comunidad de vecinos..no crees que el alto gasto diurno en ascensores (digo yo que chuparan un diaparate)disiparia ese ahorro?


----------



## Fuertes (31 Ene 2016)

Poca gente se imagina que los viajes de un ascensor son una parte pequeña del consumo de una comunidad. Normalment hay muchos consumos constantes: luces de la puerta del ascensor, las de cabina, standby de los motores, interfono, antena colectiva, cámaras, ... Todos esos son consumos que se hacen un 60% en horario valle. Y los viajes en ascensor por la mañana y a partir de las 22-23 también. Ello hace que en una comunidad siempre esté el consumo en valle entre el 45-55%, y a partir del 27% ya conviene DH.
Tengo un artículo al respecto
Discriminación horaria en comunidades de vecinos | Nergiza
Entre los comentarios, hay uno de una empresa que se dedica a optimizar facturas de la luz que dice que lleva más de 100 comunidades y siempre le han dado 45-55% de consumo en valle


----------



## murpi (3 Feb 2016)

Por fin ha llegado la factura. 167 euros, alrededor de 20 euros menos que el año pasado en estas mismas fechas.


----------



## nuvole (5 Feb 2016)

murpi dijo:


> Por fin ha llegado la factura. 167 euros, alrededor de 20 euros menos que el año pasado en estas mismas fechas.



Cuantos kW?


----------



## murpi (6 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Cuantos kW?



De potencia contratada 3,3. 

De consumo unos 960.


----------



## Trustno1 (6 Feb 2016)

Ha llegado la factura bimensual y con un consumo de 254 kwh (potencia 2.2kw y bono social) he pagado 46€. Todo eléctrico menos el termo de gas, con secadora incluso y todo led. 

Somos dos en casa y llevamos una vida normal sin estrés por organizar Qué se enciende y que no, vamos que para nosotras es un mito eso de que con 2.2 kwh no se puede vivir bien. 

Vamos cada vez que recuerdo esas facturas de 180-190€ me entra unos escalofríos.


----------



## nuvole (6 Feb 2016)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Ha llegado la factura bimensual y con un consumo de 254 kwh (potencia 2.2kw y bono social) he pagado 46€. Todo eléctrico menos el termo de gas, con secadora incluso y todo led.
> 
> Somos dos en casa y llevamos una vida normal sin estrés por organizar Qué se enciende y que no, vamos que para nosotras es un mito eso de que con 2.2 kwh no se puede vivir bien.
> 
> Vamos cada vez que recuerdo esas facturas de 180-190€ me entra unos escalofríos.



Perfecto, así debería de estar quien sea eficiente y no regalar el dinero a las eléctricas.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Feb 2016)

mensaje a todos..

menos de 3kw de potencia contratada, es vivir como un pordiosero.

recuerdo el piso d estudiantes en bcn que compartí..

nos hicimos los 'listos' bajando la potencia de 4,4 a 3kw. estando yo solo un finde era imposible llevar una vida normal.

a la que ponias...TV+horno+halogenas del pasillo+lavavajillas y micrrondas...saltava todo por los aires.

Teniendo:

lavadora
secadora
horno
cocina (gas)
micro
pc
tv
nevera combi

menos de 4kw es imposible.

si solo poner el horno pa hacer una pizza son 2000 w...

@TrustNo1 ...no se como vives con 2,2kw...debes tener cocina a gas y horno...pk con 2,2kw solo que pongas secadora, horno y microondas te tiene que saltar...sin contar que la nevera va 24/7...

no se como cojones lo hacéis...yo habito una planta entera de una casa y tengo 4,4kw de potencia...y hay de todo, lavadora, secadora, horno, cocina (gas), nevera combi, 3 pc's, halogenas led, etc...y no me sobra nada..

en serio, menos de 3kw..lo flipo como cojones lo hacéis, parece que el resto sean/seamos gilipollas xDD

---------- Post added 07-feb-2016 at 22:55 ----------




jap dijo:


> Esos ordenadores, y algunos mas, son los que yo tengo encendidos continuamente y nunca he pagado mas de 30 euros al mes (un mes extraño)
> 
> PVPC 2300w DH y Bono Social Ademas de todos los electrodomésticos de un hogar normal (con dos arcones congeladores)



el horno y la tele no lo puedes tener...salvo que tengas un horno miniatura..

o sea de gas...

un horno de mierda el más mierdoso son minimo 1800w...un pc normalito (ATX) son 450-600w..

y la nevera que va 24/7...

imposible. por favor, explicamelo, que les ahorraré toneladas de dinero a los propietarios de la casa donde vivo..


----------



## Viricida (7 Feb 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> mensaje a todos..
> 
> menos de 3kw de potencia contratada, es vivir como un pordiosero.
> 
> ...



Algunos necesitais enchufaros directamente a Garoña, ahora que la reabriran. Para saber como se vive con 2,3 kW no hay mas que leer estos hilos. Que unos estudiantes ignorantes de la vida (lo digo con benevolencia) hagan saltar los plomos a base de conectar a la vez 10 electrodomésticos gordos, antiguos e ineficientes, es cosa aparte.

Sin acritud lo digo, te veo en la fase previa a abrir los ojos y darte cabezazos contra la pared por tus pecados ante el lonchafinismo.

La unica razón (generalmente) que impide ir a 2,3kW es tener la calefacción electrica, aunque puede que no necesariamente. También los AA. Pero si se tiene ACS a gas o de otra forma, y no se usa AA trifasico y demas...

Enviado desde mi JY-G4S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (7 Feb 2016)

Si tienes cocina de gas y tienes más de 2,3 kw es.porque te apetece regalarle dinero a las eléctricas. Te daré unas pistas:
- La potencia contratada se puede DOBLAR durante unos segundos, superarar un 50% durante unos minutos y un 13% indefinidamente.
- Quita la tele de tus cálculos. Una moderna gasta menos de 80w. La mía gasta 36 w.
- Ídem con la nevera. Va alternando entre 0 y 70 watios.
- El lavaplatos gasta 2000 w sólo durante dos periodos de 10 minutos. 
- La lavadora sólo gasta mucho si lavas a 60 grados. Lavando en frío no pasa de 400 w.
- El horno gasta 1800 w al principio, cuando se calienta. Luego se va encendiendo y apagando por el termostato.

Si te quieres asegurar de que puedes vivir con 2,3 Kw, siempre puedes poner un ICP de 10 A en tu cuadro durante un tiempo y verás si salto o no. Cuando te hayas convencido, pides la rebaja oficial


----------



## logroñoh (8 Feb 2016)

300 y pico euros de luz en dos meses en una unifamiliar con finca...es un ATRACO....


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Feb 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Algunos necesitais enchufaros directamente a Garoña, ahora que la reabriran. Para saber como se vive con 2,3 kW no hay mas que leer estos hilos. Que unos estudiantes ignorantes de la vida (lo digo con benevolencia) hagan saltar los plomos a base de conectar a la vez 10 electrodomésticos gordos, antiguos e ineficientes, es cosa aparte.
> 
> Sin acritud lo digo, te veo en la fase previa a abrir los ojos y darte cabezazos contra la pared por tus pecados ante el lonchafinismo.
> 
> ...





Fuertes dijo:


> Si tienes cocina de gas y tienes más de 2,3 kw es.porque te apetece regalarle dinero a las eléctricas. Te daré unas pistas:
> - La potencia contratada se puede DOBLAR durante unos segundos, superarar un 50% durante unos minutos y un 13% indefinidamente.
> - Quita la tele de tus cálculos. Una moderna gasta menos de 80w. La mía gasta 36 w.
> - Ídem con la nevera. Va alternando entre 0 y 70 watios.
> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta, no me lo tomo para nada a mal, al contrario. Me lo tomo como un reto. Yo ahora 'comparto' casa con una familia alemana, la casa entera (9 habitaciones) tiene 10kw de potencia contratada, aunque está todo segmentado por plantas con cuadros independenties..además, me contaron nseque movida de que llegan 3 facturas de luz diferentes, una por cada planta, ya que 2 plantas se dedican a hostal de montanya. Dicho esto..

Habito una planta con 4,4kw de potencia contratada, la verdad que..sí, vale...muchas veces pongo cosas simultaneas un poco sin necesidad..pero realmente estas potencias que comentáis de 2,2-2,3Kw me produce escalofrio pensar en contratarlas...desde la ignorancia ojo ::

Aqui tengo caefaccion y cocina a gas..y el resto eléctrico. De por sí, siempre tengo el diferencial de LAVADORA+SECADORA en OFF, HORNO Y LAVAPLATOS en OFF y CALDERA en OFF, estos 3 solo los subo cuando los necesito. Aqui tendria que empezar el análisis, imagino..

No tengo ni pvta idea de como va o si existe el bono social en estos lares, imagino que si.

De paso le pasaré este hilo a mis padres en espanya y que estudien estos 'combos' que comentáis...de pvpc, dh, bono social etc...nse si me djo algo xD

saludos,


----------



## Fuertes (8 Feb 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, no me lo tomo para nada a mal, al contrario. Me lo tomo como un reto. Yo ahora 'comparto' casa con una familia alemana, la casa entera (9 habitaciones) tiene 10kw de potencia contratada, aunque está todo segmentado por plantas con cuadros independenties..además, me contaron nseque movida de que llegan 3 facturas de luz diferentes, una por cada planta, ya que 2 plantas se dedican a hostal de montanya. Dicho esto..
> 
> Habito una planta con 4,4kw de potencia contratada, la verdad que..sí, vale...muchas veces pongo cosas simultaneas un poco sin necesidad..pero realmente estas potencias que comentáis de 2,2-2,3Kw me produce escalofrio pensar en contratarlas...desde la ignorancia ojo ::
> 
> ...



Si no estas en España, ajustar la potencia contratada pierde el sentido. En Francia, Italia y Portugal se paga un 50-70% menos la potencia, y en el resto de países el término fijo no depende de la potencia contratada.
Y sobre el bono social, menos aún. En otros países, la ayuda social se condiciona a situaciones de necesidad y se limita el consumo. Aquí, el bono social tiene tres coladeros absurdos:
- Se considera que los que tenemos 2,3 kw necesitamos ayuda
- Lo mismo con las familias numerosas, independientemente de sus ingresos.
- No limita el consumo subvencionado.


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Si no estas en España, ajustar la potencia contratada pierde el sentido. En Francia, Italia y Portugal se paga un 50-70% menos la potencia, y en el resto de países el término fijo no depende de la potencia contratada.
> Y sobre el bono social, menos aún. En otros países, la ayuda social se condiciona a situaciones de necesidad y se limita el consumo. Aquí, el bono social tiene tres coladeros absurdos:
> - Se considera que los que tenemos 2,3 kw necesitamos ayuda
> - Lo mismo con las familias numerosas, independientemente de sus ingresos.
> - No limita el consumo subvencionado.



he pasao hilo a mis padres.

han flipao con lo de 2,3kw xDD viniendo de 4,4kw jaja

les voy a poner

pvpc
dha

y cuando me pasen lo de empadronarse, les bajo potencia y pido bono social.

iberdrola veo que puedes poner la potencia que quieras, yo creia que iba por 'escalones' ya prefijados...acabo de entrar a su perfil de cliente y veo que hay una casilla que puedes poner lo que quieras.

he pensado, teniendo en cuenta lo de que puedes superar indefinidamente un 13% (si no recuerdo mal) ponerles 2,75kw o algo asi. 2,3kw me da miedo que siendo viejunos no vayan muy justos.

ya informaré, estoy haciendo todo yo desde el exilio y mucha documentacion k me piden no tenia, he tenido que pedir facturas etc.

como lo véis...2,75kw?? con pvpc,dha y bono social? van a notar algo?

estoy por comprarles halogenas led y que las cambien todas tambien..


----------



## Pichorrica (10 Feb 2016)

Este mes, 16€ de factura.

Y todo, por la reducción de potencia.


----------



## Viricida (10 Feb 2016)

Nosotros hemos pagado 21€ (34 dias) por 144kwh consumidos. De memoria: sin bono social serian 26€ y con 3,45 en lugar de 2,3 serian 34€.


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Feb 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Este mes, 16€ de factura.
> 
> Y todo, por la reducción de potencia.



pon detalles, potencia etc..que opciones tienes?


----------



## Hannibal (10 Feb 2016)

Refloto hilo para preguntar a los que estaís en el mercado regulado, antes llamado TUR y ahora PVPC. 

Ya sé que en el nuevo PVPC ahora el precio de la luz varía cada hora y todo eso, pero me gustaría pedir si alguien puede poner su última factura (a ser posible sin DH) para así poder comparar con la mía, ya que estoy en el mercado libre... y no sabía que se podía cambiar de libre a regulado, pero por si alguien está en mi situación, sí que se puede.

La cosa es que el forero nuvole puso la suya con DH y por lo que he visto el ahorro tampoco sería tan sustancial ya que la parte fija quedaría prácticamente invariable y la del consumo es donde podría ahorrarme algo aunque tampoco demasiado, unos 4€ por factura bimensual que son 24€ anuales. Aunque si con eso consigo joder a mi eléctrica me daré por satisfecho 

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## nuvole (11 Feb 2016)

Yo cambié de mercado libre a PVPC sin problemas.


----------



## cerdanpilar (11 Feb 2016)

El día que mentalice a mi mujer y su familia cuando viene a mi casa de controlar lo encendido y enchufado.... estáis todos invitados por el ahorro que me supondrá


----------



## Pichorrica (11 Feb 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pon detalles, potencia etc..que opciones tienes?



Tirando de memoria, y para este mes...

Potencia contratada 2'3 con bono social.

Este mes 84 kWh consumidos.

Lo que mas me gasta es el termo eléctrico. En verano que ni lo tendré conectao....


----------



## jose_80 (11 Feb 2016)

Quiero bajar la potencia contratada pq creo que voy sobrado. Somos 2 adultos y 2 niñas.

Ahora mismo tengo 4,4 kW y en la última factura he consumido 471 kW en 67 días. Me imagino que lo que mas consumimos es por los calefactores del baño y secadores de pelo, en verano esto no se contaría pero si dos AA. Cocina gas, calentador gas y estufa de butano.

A cuanto creéis que podría bajar??? 2,3 kW se me quedaría corto???

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Fuertes (11 Feb 2016)

Hannibal dijo:


> Refloto hilo para preguntar a los que estaís en el mercado regulado, antes llamado TUR y ahora PVPC.
> 
> Ya sé que en el nuevo PVPC ahora el precio de la luz varía cada hora y todo eso, pero me gustaría pedir si alguien puede poner su última factura (a ser posible sin DH) para así poder comparar con la mía, ya que estoy en el mercado libre... y no sabía que se podía cambiar de libre a regulado, pero por si alguien está en mi situación, sí que se puede.
> 
> ...



Si quieres comparar lo que estás pagando ahora con el mercado regulado, tarifa PVPC-2.0A (sin DH), coge una factura tuya, entra en este simulador 
Simulador factura de la luz - CNMC
escoge la opción de "contador tradicional". Introduce los datos de la factura:
- kWh consumidos
- Fecha inicial
- Fecha final
- Potencia contratada
- Tarifa de acceso 2.0 A
- Importe del alquiler del contador.

El simulador te dará lo que hubieses pagado en PVPC-2.0A, que ya te digo que será menos que lo que pagas ahora.

El precio promedio de los últimos 2 meses de PVPC-2.0A es 0,106904 € / kWh. Echa un vistazo a tu factura y rabiarás un rato.

En realidad, si tu contador es inteligente y está telegestionado, el importe em PVPC puede variar ligeramente (+- 2 euros) según a qué hora hagas tus consumos, pero eso es un poco más difícil de comprobar.

Por cierto, ¿ porque descartas pasar a la tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA ? ¿ Has comprobado que no te compensa ?

---------- Post added 11-feb-2016 at 09:06 ----------




jose_80 dijo:


> Quiero bajar la potencia contratada pq creo que voy sobrado. Somos 2 adultos y 2 niñas.
> 
> Ahora mismo tengo 4,4 kW y en la última factura he consumido 471 kW en 67 días. Me imagino que lo que mas consumimos es por los calefactores del baño y secadores de pelo, en verano esto no se contaría pero si dos AA. Cocina gas, calentador gas y estufa de butano.
> 
> ...



Con 2,3 kW tendrías que vigilar un poco las coincidencias entre los calefactores del baño, los secadores de pelo, el horno eléctrico, lavaplatos y lavadora 8si es que lavas con agua caliente). No debieran coincidir varios de estos a la vez.
Si eres un poco manitas, hay un método infalible para saber si te afecta mucho a tu rutina vivir con 2,3 kW: instalas un ICP de 10 A en tu cuadro durante un tiempo. Si no salta nunca, lo quitas y bajas la potencia. Lo explico aqui:
Cómo asegurate de que puedes bajar la potencia contratada | Nergiza


----------



## Viricida (11 Feb 2016)

Yo pensaba que en las facturas vendría detallado por horas y no es así. Tengo contador telegestionado... supongo que engloban Valle y Punta según precios horarios, pero el detalle no lo trae. ¿Debe traerlo?


----------



## schleck (11 Feb 2016)

Hannibal dijo:


> Refloto hilo para preguntar a los que estaís en el mercado regulado, antes llamado TUR y ahora PVPC.
> 
> Ya sé que en el nuevo PVPC ahora el precio de la luz varía cada hora y todo eso, pero me gustaría pedir si alguien puede poner su última factura (a ser posible sin DH) para así poder comparar con la mía, ya que estoy en el mercado libre... y no sabía que se podía cambiar de libre a regulado, pero por si alguien está en mi situación, sí que se puede.
> 
> ...






Spoiler


----------



## Fuertes (11 Feb 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Yo pensaba que en las facturas vendría detallado por horas y no es así. Tengo contador telegestionado... supongo que engloban Valle y Punta según precios horarios, pero el detalle no lo trae. ¿Debe traerlo?



No. Yo también pensaba que iban a colocar los 720 consumos y los 720 precios en la factura, pero simplemente te ponen los totales
Para saber el detalle de tu consumo, debes registrarte en la web de tu distribuidora y descargarte un fichero CSV llamado CCH_CONS.
En la web de algunas comercializadoras también puedes ver el detalle de tu consumo horario, por ejemplo en endesaonline hay una opción "mi consumo horario".

Cuando tienes el fichero CCH_CONS.csv, puedes verificar si la factura es correcta en el simulador de la CNMC
Simulador factura de la luz - CNMC
en la opción "contador inteligente"


----------



## Fuertes (11 Feb 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> iberdrola veo que puedes poner la potencia que quieras, yo creia que iba por 'escalones' ya prefijados...acabo de entrar a su perfil de cliente y veo que hay una casilla que puedes poner lo que quieras.



Me temo que el motivo de que la web de Iberdrola te permita poner lo que quieras para la potencia contratada es un error de diseño de la web. 
Te van a obligar a coger una potencia normalizada, ya que es lo que les marca la ley, aunque con los contadores inteligentes no tenga ninguna lógica.
Las potencias normalizadas en instalaciones monofásicas (las normales en los particulares) son 2,3 3,45 4,6 ...


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Si quieres comparar lo que estás pagando ahora con el mercado regulado, tarifa PVPC-2.0A (sin DH), coge una factura tuya, entra en este simulador
> Simulador factura de la luz - CNMC
> escoge la opción de "contador tradicional". Introduce los datos de la factura:
> - kWh consumidos
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por el enlace. He hecho el simulacro con el contador antiguo, aunque realmente tengo el inteligente pero resulta que mi compañía aún no tiene el fichero en formato csv para poder subirlo a la web de la CNMC y hacer el simulacro.

En todo caso, con el simulador para mi última factura de 57.21€ en el mercado regulado me hubiera salido 56.33€ para un período de prácticamente 2 meses, así que el ahorro es mínimo como dije. No obstante, llamaré para que me lo cambien, porque lo que parece claro es que siempre está por debajo en precio el regulado.

Gracias también a @schleck por ponerme su factura; con sus datos me salía una diferencia algo más grande, en torno a 2€, que sigue siendo un ahorro mínimo al año, pero se agradece.

Edito: antes de que se me olvide, Fuertes, sí me he planteado ponerme la tarifa con DH pero al final estamos alguno siempre en casa durante el día y con los renacuajos en casa al final sería complicado organizarnos para poner lavadoras por la noche y esas cosas. Pero de paso te pregunto: ¿hay algún límite en el número de cambios de una tarifa sin DH a otra con DH o viceversa? Quizá lo probemos un tiempo a ver cómo va.


----------



## Fuertes (11 Feb 2016)

Según el BOE, la distribuidora se puede negar a hacer más de un cambio al año de potencia o de peaje de acceso (DH <-> no DH). Normalmente no lo hacen, pero suelen usar esa ley para meterte miedo si quieres rebajar potencia.
Cuando tengas los ficheros CSV de tus consumos horarios y puedas probar el simulador con la opción de "contador inteligente", el propio simulador te dice cuánto hubieses pagado en PVPC-2.0 DHA. La diferencia tampoco es mucha, algun eurillo al mes. Pero mejor no dejar propina a Iberdrola&co, no ?


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Según el BOE, la distribuidora se puede negar a hacer más de un cambio al año de potencia o de peaje de acceso (DH <-> no DH). Normalmente no lo hacen, pero suelen usar esa ley para meterte miedo si quieres rebajar potencia.
> Cuando tengas los ficheros CSV de tus consumos horarios y puedas probar el simulador con la opción de "contador inteligente", el propio simulador te dice cuánto hubieses pagado en PVPC-2.0 DHA. La diferencia tampoco es mucha, algun eurillo al mes. Pero mejor no dejar propina a Iberdrola&co, no ?



La cosa es que Eon y EDP por lo visto no facilitan aún los CSV con los consumos, así que habría que arriesgarse o esperar.

Pero ya que te tengo por aquí y se ve que entiendes, te pregunto. Si tengo contador inteligente, ¿qué diferencia hay -en la práctica- entre tener DH y no tenerla? Es decir, si el inteligente ya calcula el coste según consumo y coste de la electricidad a cada hora, ¿en el fondo no es como tener DH ya que obviamente la luz será más barata por la noche y más cara en "horario industrial"?


----------



## Fuertes (11 Feb 2016)

Hannibal dijo:


> La cosa es que Eon y EDP por lo visto no facilitan aún los CSV con los consumos, así que habría que arriesgarse o esperar.
> 
> Pero ya que te tengo por aquí y se ve que entiendes, te pregunto. Si tengo contador inteligente, ¿qué diferencia hay -en la práctica- entre tener DH y no tenerla? Es decir, si el inteligente ya calcula el coste según consumo y coste de la electricidad a cada hora, ¿en el fondo no es como tener DH ya que obviamente la luz será más barata por la noche y más cara en "horario industrial"?



Esta pregunta trae confusión a muuuuucha gente.
Cuando tu compras un kWh, lo haces a un precio que es la suma de dos puntos:
1. *La energía*, que cotiza en el mercado horario *entre 0,02 y 0,07 eur/kWh* según el viento que sople, la energía que consumamos y otras cosas

2. *Los peajes de acceso*: un importe fijado en el BOE para pagar todo tipo de cosas (por ejemplo, subvencionar la energía de los canarios para que paguen lo mismo que nosotros aunque generarla allí cuesta el doble). Los peajes de acceso dependen de la tarifa de acceso que tengas contratada:
- En tarifa 2.0 A: 0,044027 eur/kWh
- En tarifa 2.0 DHA: 0,062012 eur/kWh en horario punta y 0,002215 eur/kWh en horario valle

Hasta la llegada de los contadores inteligentes y la facturación horaria, el punto 1 se facturaba según el precio promedio de la energía durante el mes.
Con la facturación horaria, como el contador sabe a qué hora hemos hecho el consumo, nos aplican el precio exacto.
Pero el término 2 sigue estando ahí. Y tiene un peso considerable. ¿Que podrían calcular unos peajes de acceso diferentes para cada hora y eliminar la DH ? Pues sí. Pero de momento siguen siendo los que son y siguen teniendo sentido contratar la DH.

Escribí un artículo al respecto
Ya está aquí la factura de la luz por horas | Nergiza

La línea naranja es la tarifa 2.0A, la azul es la 2.0DHA


----------



## Hannibal (11 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Esta pregunta trae confusión a muuuuucha gente.
> Cuando tu compras un kWh, lo haces a un precio que es la suma de dos puntos:
> 1. *La energía*, que cotiza en el mercado horario *entre 0,02 y 0,07 eur/kWh* según el viento que sople, la energía que consumamos y otras cosas
> 
> ...



Un millón de gracias, es un lujo contar con foreros como usted. Creo que cambiaré a dh regulada y dentro de un par de meses contare la experiencia.

Enviado desde mi Huawei P8


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Feb 2016)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Tirando de memoria, y para este mes...
> 
> Potencia contratada 2'3 con bono social.
> 
> ...



como han cambiado tus habitos a la hora de enchufar cosas?

horno y extractor puedes usar a la vez??

disculpa..igual es una pregunta muy tonta (principal preocupacion de mi madre xD)


----------



## nuvole (11 Feb 2016)

Hola Jose,

2,3 kW lo tienes difícil si en verano pones dos aires, sois familia numerosa y luego ponéis vitro...

Con 3,45 kW es posible que te vaya bien, eso depende de tu eficiencia y orden con los aparatos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pichorrica (11 Feb 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> como han cambiado tus habitos a la hora de enchufar cosas?
> 
> horno y extractor puedes usar a la vez??
> 
> disculpa..igual es una pregunta muy tonta (principal preocupacion de mi madre xD)



No te preocupes.

Pues mi cocina es de gas, entonces no tengo ese problema.

Tengo ladrones en gran parte de mi casa y solo se enciende aquello que se usa.

En mi casa suelo estar por la noche, por el resto del día no estoy, así que gasto poco.

Y lo que mas me consume es el calentador que es eléctrico.


----------



## Fuertes (11 Feb 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> como han cambiado tus habitos a la hora de enchufar cosas?
> 
> horno y extractor puedes usar a la vez??
> 
> disculpa..igual es una pregunta muy tonta (principal preocupacion de mi madre xD)



Mi extractor, un Teka normal y corriente, tiene 3 posiciones. Los consumos son 74-92-215 watios. O sea que tampoco afectan mucho para el tema del control de potencia.


----------



## jose_80 (12 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Hola Jose,
> 
> 2,3 kW lo tienes difícil si en verano pones dos aires, sois familia numerosa y luego ponéis vitro...
> 
> ...




al final 3.45, así seguro que no hay discusiones con mi costilla


----------



## Pepinho (12 Feb 2016)

Por supuesto. Si el invierno es caluroso y no necesitas calefación, ellos necesitan tu pasta y te sablarán sin remisión.


----------



## Netón (14 Feb 2016)

Pues si, a mí me sablearon en el último recibo


----------



## bandro (14 Feb 2016)

Me viene al pelo el hilo.

Hace poco nos hemos cambiado de casa de alquiler y la verdad es que me ha sorprendido mucho lo que pagamos aquí. Estamos en el mercado libre y aparte tienen metidos un par de seguros adicionales.

Ya le he dicho al casero que me gustaria poner el contrato a mi nombre para poner la tarifa que yo quiera y quitar estas cosas que no vienen a cuento (los seguros que os digo).

Os dejo mi último consumo.







Un par de preguntas:

1. Para cambiar la tarifa que tenemos contratada, tendría que dirigirme a Iberdrola o a Unión Fenosa? pq a mi la factura que me pasan es de Iberdrola pero parece que el distribuidor es el otro.

2. Para contratar la PVPC es necesario tener contador digital de los nuevos? Según creo tener entendido no, pero no estoy seguro. 

3. Si fuera necesario. ¿Cuesta mucho ponerlo? ¿merece la pena?

4. Y por último, he leido en algún lado que te pueden decir que tienes un contrato de permanencia para evitar que te cambies de tarifa/salgas del mercado libre. ¿Esto es real? 

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## Fuertes (14 Feb 2016)

Un par de preguntas:

1. Para cambiar la tarifa que tenemos contratada, tendría que dirigirme a Iberdrola o a Unión Fenosa? pq a mi la factura que me pasan es de Iberdrola pero parece que el distribuidor es el otro.
*Has de hablar con tu comercializadora, que es Iberdrola. La suministradora es la que te hace llegar la energía, pero tu eres cliente de la primera (y la puedes cambiar, mientra que la distribuidora siempre será Union Fenosa).
Llama al teléfono gratuito de Iberdrola, 900 225 235 e insiste en que quieres mercado regulado. Si te ponen pegas, dí que en breve solicitarás el bono social. No lo intentes por la web, sólo encontrarás las "ofertas" de mercado libre como la que estás ahora.
Por cierto, aprovecha el cambio para pedir la tarifa PVPC con tarifa de acceso 2.0DHA. El cambio vale 11 euros pero es todavía más económica, los amortizas en pocos meses*

2. Para contratar la PVPC es necesario tener contador digital de los nuevos? Según creo tener entendido no, pero no estoy seguro. 
*No es necesario, aunque de hecho tú sí que lo tienes, y además está telegestionado, de manera que te facturarán según la hora de consumo. Esa factura en PVPC sería de unos 37 euros en lugar de 54 que has pagado (entiendo que falta el IVA).*

3. Si fuera necesario. ¿Cuesta mucho ponerlo? ¿merece la pena?
*No cuesta nada y ya lo tienes.*

4. Y por último, he leido en algún lado que te pueden decir que tienes un contrato de permanencia para evitar que te cambies de tarifa/salgas del mercado libre. ¿Esto es real? 
*Te lo pueden decir y puede ser cierto. Las permanencias suelen ser de los mierda-seguros esos que estás pagando. Llama antes a Iberdrola e infórmate de si tienes condiciones de permanencia y penalizaciones en tu contrato actual.*
*

Por cierto, para hacer todos estos cambios no es necesario el cambio de titular. Puedes hacerlos tú en nombre del propietario.*


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2016)

@Fuertes...mis padres se han cambiado de..4,4 kw mercado libre a:

2,3
PVPC 2.0 DHA
bono social.

me ha pasado mi padre el audio (le gusta grabar las llamadas a estos sitios)..y es un despiporre...

le dicen de iberdrola que si baja a 2,3kw...que no podra encender ni las bombillas!! y casi que le dicen que van a tener 7 plagas biblicas! jaja...pa flipar.

ahora creo que me ha dicho que les mandan dos contratos por correo que tienen que devolver firmados y ya se habrá hecho la gestion..

me pregunto si habrá algo parecido pero pal GAS?? hay bono social en el Gas? o algo pa' pagar menos?


----------



## Pichorrica (14 Feb 2016)

Lo de las bombillas también me lo dijo a mi el panchito que estaba al teléfono.

Lo que no contaba el panchito es que yo entendiese de electricidad y le hiciese preguntas que el panchito me contestase con silencios porque no sabia mi por donde le venia las ostias...jajajaja

Al final pasó de lios y me lo hizo la gestión mas suave que jn guante.


----------



## Fuertes (14 Feb 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Fuertes...mis padres se han cambiado de..4,4 kw mercado libre a:
> 
> 2,3
> PVPC 2.0 DHA
> ...



Siempre les puedes decir que las velas son más románticas que las bombillas.
En gas no hay tanto margen. Hay unas tarifas reguladas (TUR) y el mercado libre, pero las diferencias son mínimas.
Lo único es mirar que estés en la tarifa de acceso correcta:
- 3.1 si gastas menos de 7000 kwh/año (=630 m3). Lo normal si no tienes calefacción a gas o la pones poco
- 3.2 si gastas entre 7000-16000 kwh/año
- 3.3 para > 16000 kwh/año.
Si no estás en la tarifa correcta, puedes llamar para que te cambien y pagarás menos.


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Siempre les puedes decir que las velas son más románticas que las bombillas.
> En gas no hay tanto margen. Hay unas tarifas reguladas (TUR) y el mercado libre, pero las diferencias son mínimas.
> Lo único es mirar que estés en la tarifa de acceso correcta:
> - 3.1 si gastas menos de 7000 kwh/año (=630 m3). Lo normal si no tienes calefacción a gas o la pones poco
> ...



OK muchas gracias muy amable por la rapidez en contestar.

Me ha dejado flipado que el tio le diga a mi padre que 'ejque con 2,3kw solo podra poner las luces...le saltará todo...y luego volver a subir potencia son 60euros (WTF!)'..

y luego - menos mal que les pasé este hilo a mis padres - les han metido un lío con los requisitos pa' pillar el Bono Social...hijos de puta, parece que les sepa mal que la gene 'despierte' del letargo..


----------



## nuvole (14 Feb 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> OK muchas gracias muy amable por la rapidez en contestar.
> 
> Me ha dejado flipado que el tio le diga a mi padre que 'ejque con 2,3kw solo podra poner las luces...le saltará todo...y luego volver a subir potencia son 60euros (WTF!)'..
> 
> y luego - menos mal que les pasé este hilo a mis padres - les han metido un lío con los requisitos pa' pillar el Bono Social...hijos de puta, parece que les sepa mal que la gene 'despierte' del letargo..



Hasta que el pueblo no se ponga de acuerdo para acabar con éstos ladrones, es lo que hay.

Engañan a la gente mayor y a los que no entienden de electricidad para sacar dinero, no hay más.


----------



## bandro (14 Feb 2016)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas Fuertes. Me ha quedado muy claro, esta semana hago las gestiones.

Quería pasarme por una oficina de Iberdrola que en persona normalmente te trolean menos con estas gestiones.

Pdt: no se donde está el botón de gracias en este foro (o si sale cuando ya llevas x mensajes o algo)


----------



## Fuertes (14 Feb 2016)

bandro dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las respuestas Fuertes. Me ha quedado muy claro, esta semana hago las gestiones.
> 
> Quería pasarme por una oficina de Iberdrola que en persona normalmente te trolean menos con estas gestiones.
> 
> Pdt: no se donde está el botón de gracias en este foro (o si sale cuando ya llevas x mensajes o algo)



Si estas en un movil no se ve el boton de gracias. Has de ir a un pc o cambiar a "version PC del foro", arriba


----------



## Viricida (15 Feb 2016)

A mí también me dijeron que no me funcionaría la vitro con 2,3kW. Aparte de que es inducción, hasta hoy ningún problema en 3 meses.


----------



## jose_80 (15 Feb 2016)

Una pregunta, tenía 4.4 y he bajado a 3.45 (estoy esperando a que vengan a cambiarlo ) en atención al cliente me dijeron que vendrían a cambiarmelo pero que alomejor no hacía falta que subieran a mi casa y lo cambiaban solo en el cuarto de contadores. 
Si en mi casa no me cambian el ICP (o como se llame) si me salta tendría que bajar al cuarto donde están todos los contadores???


----------



## Fuertes (15 Feb 2016)

jose_80 dijo:


> Una pregunta, tenía 4.4 y he bajado a 3.45 (estoy esperando a que vengan a cambiarlo ) en atención al cliente me dijeron que vendrían a cambiarmelo pero que alomejor no hacía falta que subieran a mi casa y lo cambiaban solo en el cuarto de contadores.
> Si en mi casa no me cambian el ICP (o como se llame) si me salta tendría que bajar al cuarto donde están todos los contadores???



No subirán a tocar nada en tu casa, lo harán desde el cuarto de contadores.
En caso de que te "saltasen los plomos", será el contador quién corte. Pero lo podrás rearmar desde casa






Desenchufas algún aparato, bajas el interruptor general de tu casa, esperas 3" y lo vuelves a subir


----------



## JoseII (15 Feb 2016)

No, h equitado la vitro, he bajado la potencia y me he pasado a gas.

El timporte total ha bajado un 36% respetco a la del año anterior.....


----------



## jose_80 (15 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> No subirán a tocar nada en tu casa, lo harán desde el cuarto de contadores.
> En caso de que te "saltasen los plomos", será el contador quién corte. Pero lo podrás rearmar desde casa
> 
> 
> ...



Da igual que aparato desenchufar?? una lámpara ya valdría?? Una vez se hayan subido los plomos ya podría volver a enchufar??
gracias por la info


----------



## Fuertes (15 Feb 2016)

jose_80 dijo:


> Da igual que aparato desenchufar?? una lámpara ya valdría?? Una vez se hayan subido los plomos ya podría volver a enchufar??
> gracias por la info



Lo de desenchufar un aparato lo pongo para que no vuelva a saltar. 
Si ha saltado porque has puesto el secador, el lavaplatos y 4 fuegos de la vitro, apaga alguno de ellos.
También puede pasar que no necesites desenchufar nada, ya que muchos aparatos van encendiendo y apagando según su termostato.


----------



## Akela 14 (15 Feb 2016)

Hola a todos: os cuento mi caso.

Factura de 30/09/2015 a 30/11/2015
-Consumo:387 kWh, 106.58 euros
Factura de 30/11/2015 a 31/01/2016
-Consumo:435 kWh, 115,16

Mi tarifa de acceso es 2.0A / mercado libre baja tensión. 3,3 kW de potencia contratada.

En mi casa vivimos dos personas, mi madre y yo, y aunque mi hermana se independizó hace un tiempo hasta mediados de noviembre no tenía lavadora, y desde entonces son dos lavadoras menos a la semana, yo pensé que se iba a notar la bajada de consumo pero se ha incrementado, puede ser debido a las comidas de navidad que se utiliza mas el horno pero también hemos ido dos días a casa de mi hermana y la comida se ha hecho en su casa.

Hace unos tres meses me acerqué a la oficina de la compañía con la que tenemos contratada la electricidad (Viesgo) a pedir cambio a tarifa de discriminación horaria y cambio a PVPC.

Un día vinieron unos técnicos (no estaba yo en casa) y le dijeron a mi madre que para ese cambio había que cambiar la instalación de toda la casa y el contador y que no nos iba a salir rentable. Es eso cierto?

Tengo que informarme mejor, las alternativas en mi pueblo son Iberdrola y Fenienergía.

Algún consejo?.

Saludos.


----------



## Fuertes (16 Feb 2016)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Hola a todos: os cuento mi caso.
> 
> Factura de 30/09/2015 a 30/11/2015
> -Consumo:387 kWh, 106.58 euros
> ...



Eso que te han contado es simplemente mentira. Tu tienes derecho por ley a contratar la tarifa PVPC y la tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA. De hecho, a tu casa sólo han de ir a cambiar el contador, pero no han de fisgar nada sobre la instalación que tengas.

Esas dos facturas con PVPC te quedarían en 89 y 93 euros (40 euros menos) y con PVPC+2.0DHA en algo menos, dependiendo de a qué hora consumas.

A tu pueblo te pueden suministrar el PVPC cualquiera de las cinco grandes (Iberdrola, Endesa, EDP, EON-Viesgo, Gas Natural), otra cosa es que no tengan oficina física. 

Intenta tramitarlo por teléfono
Endesa 800 760 333
Iberdrola 900 225 235
Gas Natural 900 100 259
EDP 900 907 000
EON 900 11 88 66


----------



## kaleum (16 Feb 2016)

Ale, otro que se baja a 2,3 kwh y bono social.

75 euros en enero han tenido la culpa. 

De momento me ha saltado una vez con el lavavajillas, dos fuegos de vitro, el brasero de la mesacamilla y la tele puesta.

Así que visto lo visto creo que no ha sido mala la elección (a la espera de ver la rebaja de la factura).

Lo único que tendré que tener en cuenta es no hacer mucho el burro poniendo 7 aparatos a la vez a consumir 

Por cierto, como esto se expanda mas de la cuenta nos quitan el bono social en cero coma, como si los viese::


----------



## Fuertes (16 Feb 2016)

kaleum dijo:


> Por cierto, como esto se expanda mas de la cuenta nos quitan el bono social en cero coma, como si los viese::



Aunque este hilo y similares ya llevan muchas visitas, de momento el número de beneficiarios del bono social por tener menos de 3 kW está *disminuyendo*
El motivo: al instalar los contadores digitales, todos los que tenían el ICP puenteado y habían bajado a 2,3 kW (o menos), les empiezan a saltar los plomos y tienen que aumentar la potencia.
Pero está claro que el bono social habrá que rediseñarlo tarde o temprano. Es absurdo considerar que necesitamos ayuda los que podemos pasar con poca potencia o las familias numerosas, independientemente de los ingresos.


----------



## Akela 14 (16 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Eso que te han contado es simplemente mentira. Tu tienes derecho por ley a contratar la tarifa PVPC y la tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA. De hecho, a tu casa sólo han de ir a cambiar el contador, pero no han de fisgar nada sobre la instalación que tengas.
> 
> Esas dos facturas con PVPC te quedarían en 89 y 93 euros (40 euros menos) y con PVPC+2.0DHA en algo menos, dependiendo de a qué hora consumas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la explicación, como he comentado estamos con Viesgo, antes EON.

Me dices que tienen que cambiar el contador para acceder a PVPC+2.0DHA?
Me lo tienen que cambiar gratis o hay que pagar?

Como ves no llevo mucho en este foro y antes no sabía nada de estas cosas.

Hace unos años hubo una época de lecturas estimadas y en vez de dos meses eran cada mes o cada mes y medio, un poco de lío, vamos, en esto que por mi casa vino un comercial diciendo que como queríamos la facturación y le dijimos que cada dos meses.

Ya digo que entonces no me preocupaba mucho de estas cosas, era cuando las facturas eran más moderadas y por lo que he leído al venir el comercial a tu casa te sacaban de la TUR y te metían en mercado libre sin explicártelo bien, es esto cierto?

Tengo que hablar con un compañero de curro que me han comentado que trabajó siendo un comercial de esos que iba por las casas y por lo que me han dicho sabe estos trucos que usan las eléctricas.

Saludos.


----------



## individualina (16 Feb 2016)

Os comparto este docu, Timados, sobre cómo nos tangan a los pequeños consumidores.

Lo he encontrado ayer y algo se comenta de la necesidad de calibrar los contadores digitales esos: 
Timados - YouTube

También cubre otros sectores como móviles, webs, etc

+

Un documental imprescindible sobre los abusos contra el pequeño consumidor: “Timados”
// blog sindinero.org

“Timados” es un documental de Hispan TV que no te dejará indiferente… trata de la impunidad de las grandes empresas y del total desprecio con que tratan a sus clientes: “Macro empresas del sector de la energía, seguros, banca o telefonía en España, son a diario culpables de abusos, estafas legales e ilegales contra los que el pequeño consumidor se siente impotente. En este documental vamos a ver algunos casos que esperamos sirvan a los espectadores como advertencia para evitar sentirse Timados.”

La verdad es que es fácil sentirse identificados con los protagonistas-víctimas del documental, pues casi todo el mundo ha sufrido en menor o mayor medida alguna jugarreta por parte de estas compañías. Pero indignarse no es suficiente, y aquí es donde entran en juego organizaciones que luchan de forma ejemplar por los derechos del consumidor, como FACUA, ADICAE, etc. *Ya sabéis a quién acudir cuando os la quieran meter doblada.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Feb 2016)

que tal son los de Holaluz.com? mi padre me pega la brasa por el Skype...y eso que todavia no tienen los 'cambios' hechos...dice que el kwh es mas barato que Iberdrola/Endesa...

sabes algo Fuertes ?


----------



## Fuertes (16 Feb 2016)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Gracias por la explicación, como he comentado estamos con Viesgo, antes EON.
> 
> Me dices que tienen que cambiar el contador para acceder a PVPC+2.0DHA?
> Me lo tienen que cambiar gratis o hay que pagar?
> ...



El contador te lo tienen que cambiar por el hecho de pasar a tarifa con DH, no por pasar a PVPC. Te pondrán uno digital pero el cambio es gratuito (pagarás 0,30 eur/mes más en el alquiler, pero igualmente te lo han de caambiar ante de 2018
Sobre los comerciales que pasan por las puertas, no hay que abrirles. Nunca interesa lo que te quieren colocar. De hecho, tu estas pagando 15/20 euros más en cada factura po una tarifa de mercado libre que te colocó ese que "vino a preguntar cada cuanto queríamos las facturas"

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 20:53 ----------




Ds_84 dijo:


> que tal son los de Holaluz.com? mi padre me pega la brasa por el Skype...y eso que todavia no tienen los 'cambios' hechos...dice que el kwh es mas barato que Iberdrola/Endesa...
> 
> sabes algo Fuertes ?



Holaluz es más barato que Endesa/Iberdrola de mercado libre pero más caro que Endesa/Iberdrola en PVPC.
Lo que pasa es que como el PVPC varía cada hora, no hay una cifra a mano para comparar. Pero el promedio del último año.del PVPC es 
0,123 eur/kwh en 2.0A
0,063-0,143 eur/kwh en 2.0DHA
Y éste año va a ser inferior si sigue soplando el viento.
Pásale esas cifras y se callará

---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 20:59 ----------

Y con Holaluz no tendrá bono social, que ahora veo que les vas a poner 2,3 kw.


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> El contador te lo tienen que cambiar por el hecho de pasar a tarifa con DH, no por pasar a PVPC. Te pondrán uno digital pero el cambio es gratuito (pagarás 0,30 eur/mes más en el alquiler, pero igualmente te lo han de caambiar ante de 2018
> Sobre los comerciales que pasan por las puertas, no hay que abrirles. Nunca interesa lo que te quieren colocar. De hecho, tu estas pagando 15/20 euros más en cada factura po una tarifa de mercado libre que te colocó ese que "vino a preguntar cada cuanto queríamos las facturas"
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-feb-2016 at 20:53 ----------
> ...



mil gracias no te mareo más : :rolleye:


----------



## nuvole (16 Feb 2016)

Fuertes,

Eres una pasada.

Muchísimas gracias por la información, siempre estás cuando se te necesita.


----------



## Viricida (17 Feb 2016)

Hoy se me ha cortado la luz de pronto poco antes de las 8 y ha vuelto en unos segundos ::

Dado que la potencia máxima que hemos usado en diciembre y enero han sido alrededor de 2700W y 2500W respectivamente... no sé qué coño habrá pasado. Por potencia no habrá sido.


----------



## Fuertes (17 Feb 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Hoy se me ha cortado la luz de pronto poco antes de las 8 y ha vuelto en unos segundos ::
> 
> Dado que la potencia máxima que hemos usado en diciembre y enero han sido alrededor de 2700W y 2500W respectivamente... no sé qué coño habrá pasado. Por potencia no habrá sido.



Ha vuelto sola ? -> Era culpa de la distribuidora
Había bajado algún PIA o el IGA ? -> tienes un cruce ?
Has tenido que rearmar el contador digital bajando el IGA 3" y volviendo a subir ? -> te ha cortado el ICP del contador. Qué tenías enchufado ?


----------



## Akela 14 (17 Feb 2016)

Fuertes, gracias por la información.

Contador digital ya tengo, le pusieron hace unos tres años, o sea que ya no le tienen que cambiar?

Saludos.


----------



## Fuertes (17 Feb 2016)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Fuertes, gracias por la información.
> 
> Contador digital ya tengo, le pusieron hace unos tres años, o sea que ya no le tienen que cambiar?
> 
> Saludos.



No, no te lo cambiarán pero tienen que reprogramarlo para que cuente por separado punta/valle, y seguramente vengan en persona a hacerlo. En teoría li podrían hacer a distancia, pero suelen pasar. Y te cobran igualmente los 10,93 euros por el cambio a DH


----------



## Akela 14 (17 Feb 2016)

Gracias por la información.

Por cierto he hablado con un compañero de trabajo que fue comercial de esos que como ya he comentado me pasó a mi, iban por las casas cuando hacían lecturas estimadas, unas veces te cobraban cada mes, otras cada mes y medio y se ofrecían a cobrar del modo que quisiéramos pero lo que de verdad hacían es sacarte de la TUR para meterte en mercado libre.

Me comentaba que al principio no sabía lo que hacía pero que cuando se enteró dejó el trabajo y que si eras un buen comercial sin muchos escrúpulos se ganaba muy bien , pero claro a base de engañar a la gente.

Saludos.


----------



## Viricida (17 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Ha vuelto sola ? -> Era culpa de la distribuidora
> Había bajado algún PIA o el IGA ? -> tienes un cruce ?
> Has tenido que rearmar el contador digital bajando el IGA 3" y volviendo a subir ? -> te ha cortado el ICP del contador. Qué tenías enchufado ?



No he hecho nada de nada. No recuerdo exactamente lo que había pero como máximo el lavavajillas, ordenador, quizá la inducción (fuego pequeño a media potencia) o microondas... No alcanza.

Luego he leído que en una localidad cercana una avería de un cable subterráneo ha dejado sin luz a 3000 usuarios hora y pico más tarde. Raro.


----------



## El_Cuervo (18 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Me temo que el motivo de que la web de Iberdrola te permita poner lo que quieras para la potencia contratada es un error de diseño de la web.
> Te van a obligar a coger una potencia normalizada, ya que es lo que les marca la ley, aunque con los contadores inteligentes no tenga ninguna lógica.
> Las potencias normalizadas en instalaciones monofásicas (las normales en los particulares) son 2,3 3,45 4,6 ...



Hola, una pregunta a ver que opinas.

El anterior ocupante de mi casa tenia contratados 5,5 kW, cuando entré en el piso di la orden a Gas Natural-Fenosa de bajar la potencia a 3,45 kW (2,3 se me quedaba corto)

Me ha llegado hoy la primera factura a mi nombre y en la potencia contratada aparece 4,155 kW.

¿es esto normal? ¿se han equivocado?
Se me ocurre que hayan hecho la media de la potencia contratada con los dias que he estado a 5,5 y los dias que he estado a 3,45 , pero no me cuadra mucho.

Gracias por tu informacion altruista


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (18 Feb 2016)

Yo el problema que le veo a la bajada a 2,3 seria el verano, no creo que aguante un aire acondicionado, y en casa tenemos 2. Aqui es imprescindible para sobre-vivir :


----------



## nuvole (19 Feb 2016)

El_Cuervo dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta a ver que opinas.
> 
> El anterior ocupante de mi casa tenia contratados 5,5 kW, cuando entré en el piso di la orden a Gas Natural-Fenosa de bajar la potencia a 3,45 kW (2,3 se me quedaba corto)
> 
> ...



Contrato en mano, mira qué potencia te indica.


----------



## Fuertes (19 Feb 2016)

El_Cuervo dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta a ver que opinas.
> 
> El anterior ocupante de mi casa tenia contratados 5,5 kW, cuando entré en el piso di la orden a Gas Natural-Fenosa de bajar la potencia a 3,45 kW (2,3 se me quedaba corto)
> 
> ...



4,155 kW no es ninguna potencia normalizada que se pueda contratar, de manera que tiene pinta de que te hayan prorrateado el mes entre los 5,5 y los 3,45. 
Endesa lo hace diferente: te hace una factura de 5,5 kW hasta el día del cambio y las siguientes ya las hace con 3,45 kW

Para comprobarlo, tienes dos opciones:
- Bajar al contador y verificar que tienes programado 3, 45 kW. Es la entrada 
1.135.1, explico cómo leerlo aquí
Contadores inteligentes: todo lo que tienes que saber | Nergiza

- Esperar a la factura siguiente, a ver si te cobran 3,45 kW

---------- Post added 19-feb-2016 at 12:17 ----------




aguatico dijo:


> Yo el problema que le veo a la bajada a 2,3 seria el verano, no creo que aguante un aire acondicionado, y en casa tenemos 2. Aqui es imprescindible para sobre-vivir :



Me da calor sólo leerlo.

Sobre el margen de tolerancia de consumo de los contadores inteligentes, permitirme citar los experimentos de un forero de nergiza con 2,3 kW contratados:

¿Quien tiene 2,3KW contratados? Opiniones, trucos, habitos, etc | Página 3 | Nergiza - El foro de la energía



> A media mañana me pongo a hacer pruebas a ver cuanto aguanta la nueva potencia. Uso aparatos que no sean termostáticos para que la potencia sea continuada y no haya picos, previa medida de potencia mediante un medidor de potencia de los de pared.
> 
> Prueba 1: 4600W (potencia X 2). Aspirador 1300W, calefactor de baño 1700W, secador 2º potencia 770W, tostadora 800W, consumo fantasma de mi casa 50W. Ha tardado 4 minutos y 46 segundos en saltar el contador inteligente.
> 
> ...


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (19 Feb 2016)

Y hay alguna compañia que te peemita contratar 3kw en vez de 2,3?

Un aparato de 3000 frigorias, cuanto kw son?

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## merkawoman (19 Feb 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Y hay alguna compañia que te peemita contratar 3kw en vez de 2,3?
> 
> Un aparato de 3000 frigorias, cuanto kw son?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk



Lo de las frigorias es un invento muy extendido que no sirve para nada, excepto para confundir mas a la gente.

No es una unidad de potencia sino de energia, usandola como potencia tendria que expresarse cono frigoria/h.

Se define frigoria como como la cantidad de calor necesaria (en kcal) para bajar 1C a 1kg de agua a 15,5C la presion de 1 bar y estado liquido.

Como aproximadamente el calor especifico del agua en estas condiciones es 1cal/g*C y 1cal son aprox. 4,18J.......y W= J/s...
nos queda que 1 frigoria/h ~ 4180/3600~ 1,160W

Con lo que una maquina de 3000 "frigorias" (mejor frigorias/h) su potencia en W seria de 3000*1,160~3500 W y el consumo de activa .......dependera de muchos factores...y siendo optimistas si la maquina es buena...gas a fondo te consumira unos 1000W....

Edito sobraban 3 ceros...


----------



## Fuertes (20 Feb 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Y hay alguna compañia que te peemita contratar 3kw en vez de 2,3?
> 
> Un aparato de 3000 frigorias, cuanto kw son?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk



Ninguna compañía te va a permitir contratar una potencia no normalizada: 2,3 o 3,45 o 4,6 ...


----------



## automono (20 Feb 2016)

factura conjunta de gas/luz de los últimos dos meses.
pareado en Zaragoza , calefacción desde las 18:30 hasta las 12:00 a 20º , resto del dia, pongo el termostato a 17º.

iva incluido 251€


----------



## Peluche (20 Feb 2016)

Ya no solo es problema de sableo.....

Es que hacen lo que les sale de alli....

Segun tengo entendido si tienes un contador integrado deben facturar cada mes no ???

Y ademas...no pueden hacer dos facturas seguidas estimadas verdad ???

Pues asi me encuentro....y pese a haber realizado la correspondiente raclamacion....se pasan la pelota unos a otros....y todavia espero respuesta EFECTIVA, no la clasica carta de que averiguaran...lo que seguro saben de sobra

UN Puto Cachondeo es lo que estan haciendo....

S2


----------



## jose_80 (22 Feb 2016)

Alguien tiene EDP con la oferta de carrefour??? sabéis si vale la pena??? sería para gas y electricidad


----------



## Fuertes (22 Feb 2016)

jose_80 dijo:


> Alguien tiene EDP con la oferta de carrefour??? sabéis si vale la pena??? sería para gas y electricidad



Yo no la tengo pero me gusta husmear en las tarifas eléctricas.

En primer lugar, no te recomiendo que cojas el "plan carrefour dual" que te incluye un seguro de 150 euros/año, a menos que tengas claro.
El "Plan Carrefour sin funciona" te ofrece un descuento de un 12% en el fijo del gas (entre 0,50 y 1 euro al mes) y un 3% de descuento en el kWh, que te queda en 0,120 eur/kWh. 
No es mal precio comparado con otras ofertas de mercado libre, aunque ahora mismo el mercado regulado está más barato (0,118 eur/kWh el último año)
Tu mismo.


----------



## jose_80 (22 Feb 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Yo no la tengo pero me gusta husmear en las tarifas eléctricas.
> 
> En primer lugar, no te recomiendo que cojas el "plan carrefour dual" que te incluye un seguro de 150 euros/año, a menos que tengas claro.
> El "Plan Carrefour sin funciona" te ofrece un descuento de un 12% en el fijo del gas (entre 0,50 y 1 euro al mes) y un 3% de descuento en el kWh, que te queda en 0,120 eur/kWh.
> ...



nunca defraudas.

Gracias


----------



## Viricida (24 Feb 2016)

Última factura.

EDP, PVPC con DH, 2,3kW.

29 días y 125kwh, 60% en valle.

17,45€.


----------



## nuvole (24 Feb 2016)

Yo tenía 4,6 kW de potencia contratada con dha y pvpc. Hace un mes me cambié a 2,3 kW y ellos por la cara me cambiaron a 2.0a.

Hoy he llamado y he puesto una reclamación, según la chica, me lo vuelven a activar a dha sin volver a pagar.

Ya veremos.


----------



## fmerino01 (24 Feb 2016)

No especialmente

91 euros 2 meses luz y gas, lo mismo que la factura anterior. Lo único malo? que apenas estoy en casa.


----------



## tomagi (25 Feb 2016)

Càlcul de la factura
terme de potència
5,75 kW x 58 dies x 0,121649 40,57 e
terme d'energia
445 kWh x 0,146374 65,14 e ------40.78% horario punta.
646 kWh x 0,067341 43,50 e ------59.21% horario valle.
impost sobre l'electricitat
5,11269632% s/ 7,63 149,21 e
lloguer d'equips de mesura
2,0 Mes x 0,810000 1,62 e
BASE IMPOSABLE 158,46
QUOTA IVA ( 21 % ) 33,28
IMPORT TOTAL EUROS.............. 191,74

todo eléctrico,3 AA dos de ellos sin parar A 21º desde que llego el frío,(bombas de calor),vitro inducción.
He llegado a tener picos de 8500 y no me ha saltado nunca.
Todo controlado con un Efergy.

---------- Post added 25-feb-2016 at 13:17 ----------




aguatico dijo:


> Yo el problema que le veo a la bajada a 2,3 seria el verano, no creo que aguante un aire acondicionado, y en casa tenemos 2. Aquí es imprescindible para sobre-vivir :



Mis padres con 2300 y DH con el AA A++(en verano e invierno Bomba calor) casi no se para en todo el día,nunca ha saltado.y llegan facturas de 35-40 € bimensuales.


----------



## nuvole (25 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Yo tenía 4,6 kW de potencia contratada con dha y pvpc. Hace un mes me cambié a 2,3 kW y ellos por la cara me cambiaron a 2.0a.
> 
> Hoy he llamado y he puesto una reclamación, según la chica, me lo vuelven a activar a dha sin volver a pagar.
> 
> Ya veremos.



Nada.

Por la cara que tienen (que es mucha), me cierran la solicitud sin poder tener el cliente razón "menudos ladrones".

Acabo de llamar para volver a cambiarme a dha y volver a pagar, que remedio.

Entonces me queda así.

2,3 kW con pvpc y dha. Gracias a vosotros y sobretodo al usuario Fuertes.

Por cierto, la chica me ha tenido un buen rato al teléfono porque tenía que preguntar a sus compañeros.

Se ve que no tienen clara ésta combinación.

Si alguien me dice alguna aplicación en android para editar un mp3, OS envío la conversación telefónica con Endesa.

Que vaya tela marinera.
Ya tengo los dos períodos en el contador.

En una hora.

Cómo se nota que pagando hacen caso.


----------



## nuvole (27 Feb 2016)

El otro día me cambié de 4,6 kW a 2,3 kW de potencia. Un mes después me puse dha.

Resulta que hoy miro mis datos y tengo esto.

http://i.imgur.com/TfkyYYu.png

¿Porque 2,66 kW de potencia? 
¿Ya no puedo acceder al bono social?

Ésta gente o me está tomando el pelo o hacen lo que quieren.

Os cuento.

Desde el año pasado que tenía 5,7 kW de potencia con el mercado libre, decidí bajar a 4,6 kW con pvpc y dha.

Sin problemas.

A partir de éste año, primero me cambio a 2,3 kW de potencia con éxito pero al cabo de unos días me di cuenta de que me quitaron la dha y me pusieron la normal sin pedirlo.

Hago reclamación y la chica me asegura que vuelva a llamar para que me devuelvan la dha sin pagar (tengo todas las llamadas grabadas).

La reclamación se la pasan por donde yo sé y me hacen pagar de nuevo para cambiar a dha.

Hoy, día 27 miro de nuevo mis datos y en vez de 2,3 kW de potencia tengo 2,66 kW.

¿Me habrán quitado la pvpc?


----------



## Juno4 (27 Feb 2016)

Alguno de vosotros tenéis aire acondicionado centralizado?

Yo veo imposible bajar de 5.75 teniendo todo eléctrico.

El consumo pico del aire acondicionado son 3.8, de los mas bajos de su clase, inverter y con rejillas con cierre para las zonas que no se usen.

A poco que llegues a casa en invierno y quieras ponerte a cocinar en dos fuegos o algo en el horno, ya llegas a los 5.75 sin problema.

Todo eso sin contar con que el termo cada vez que arranca son 2.5, pero eso si, lo tengo programado a horas baratas con la temperatura justa para ducharse sin tener que enfriar casi.

Veo vuestras cifras imposibles si no tiráis de gas o maquinas de aire muy pequeñas.


----------



## nuvole (27 Feb 2016)

Juno4 dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros tenéis aire acondicionado centralizado?
> 
> Yo veo imposible bajar de 5.75 teniendo todo eléctrico.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo un split indoor y decidí no usarlo.

Otro pequeño y consume poco.

Mi termo de 110 litros no llega a 2 kW.


----------



## cerdanpilar (27 Feb 2016)

Me sablean siempre


----------



## merkawoman (27 Feb 2016)

Juno4 dijo:


> Alguno de vosotros tenéis aire acondicionado centralizado?
> 
> Yo veo imposible bajar de 5.75 teniendo todo eléctrico.
> 
> ...




Con 5,75 kWh con lo que dices tienes mas que suficiente, puedes tener consumos de activa constantes de 28A, permitiendote cocinar a tres fuegos, lavadora, bomba y calentador trabajando.


----------



## nuvole (27 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> El otro día me cambié de 4,6 kW a 2,3 kW de potencia. Un mes después me puse dha.
> 
> Resulta que hoy miro mis datos y tengo esto.
> 
> ...



Alguien tiene idea de porque me han puesto 2,66 y no 2,3 kW ?


----------



## jose_80 (2 Mar 2016)

una pregunta he bajado a 3.45 kW y me han mandado el nuevo contrato para que lo firme y pone:

Modalidad de contrato: precio voluntario
Tarifa de acceso: Tarifa peaje 2.0A, modo 1

esto significa que sigo con PVPC, no???


----------



## suncloud (2 Mar 2016)

jose_80 dijo:


> una pregunta he bajado a 3.45 kW y me han mandado el nuevo contrato para que lo firme y pone:
> 
> Modalidad de contrato: precio voluntario
> Tarifa de acceso: Tarifa peaje 2.0A, modo 1
> ...




No tendría que aparece lo de la tarifa de peaje 2.0A si sigues en la PVPC, pero no estoy seguro al 100%...


----------



## navajas (2 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de porque me han puesto 2,66 y no 2,3 kW ?



Llama y que te manden en contrato al email, seguro que es un error, no eres el primero que le pasa.


----------



## qe12 (2 Mar 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> factura conjunta de gas/luz de los últimos dos meses.
> pareado en Zaragoza , calefacción desde las 18:30 hasta las 12:00 a 20º , resto del dia, pongo el termostato a 17º.
> 
> iva incluido 251€



Imagino que habrás ido con forro polar todo el invierno, porque con el viento helado de este último mes...


----------



## nuvole (2 Mar 2016)

Si, ya lo hice y el que me enviaron por correo pone 2,3 kW pero en la oficina virtual de Endesa me sale 2,66 kW.


----------



## davidarboledas (2 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Si, ya lo hice y el que me enviaron por correo pone 2,3 kW pero en la oficina virtual de Endesa me sale 2,66 kW.



Es curioso, a mí me pasa igual. Tengo contratados 3'45 y así aparecía en la web de Endesa. Ahora, desde hace unas semanas, me aparece 3'99.

3'99/3'45 = 1,156521739130435

Y en tu caso 2,66/2,3 = 1,156521739130435. El mismo resultado EXACTO.

¿Se le ha ido la pinza a la web? ¿Están preparándose para cobrar el margen infinito (del 13% aprox) de los contadores digitales?

De todas maneras en la factura sale 3'45, y comprobado que es lo que me están cobrando.

Saludos!


----------



## nuvole (2 Mar 2016)

Gracias por la información.

Me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## Fuertes (2 Mar 2016)

jose_80 dijo:


> una pregunta he bajado a 3.45 kW y me han mandado el nuevo contrato para que lo firme y pone:
> 
> Modalidad de contrato: precio voluntario
> Tarifa de acceso: Tarifa peaje 2.0A, modo 1
> ...



Sí, sigues en PVPC que es tu "tarifa" a secas.
A parte todos tenemos una "tarifa de acceso". Tú tienes la tarifa de acceso 2.0A. Yo la 2.0DHA, te la recomiendo, es más barata


----------



## erkritt (2 Mar 2016)

davidarboledas dijo:


> Es curioso, a mí me pasa igual. Tengo contratados 3'45 y así aparecía en la web de Endesa. Ahora, desde hace unas semanas, me aparece 3'99.
> 
> 3'99/3'45 = 1,156521739130435
> 
> ...



Me pasa igual, tengo 3.45 y la web marca 3.99.
No le doy mas importancia pues en ibertrola distribución aparecen 3.45 y en el propio contador también. 
Pero es un fallo que denota dejadez.


----------



## jose_80 (3 Mar 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Sí, sigues en PVPC que es tu "tarifa" a secas.
> A parte todos tenemos una "tarifa de acceso". Tú tienes la tarifa de acceso 2.0A. Yo la 2.0DHA, te la recomiendo, es más barata



La 2.0DHA es la de discriminación horaria??


----------



## nuvole (3 Mar 2016)

jose_80 dijo:


> La 2.0DHA es la de discriminación horaria??



Si, es esa.


----------



## Fuertes (3 Mar 2016)

jose_80 dijo:


> La 2.0DHA es la de discriminación horaria??



Exactamente.
Y suele salir a cuenta a todo el mundo aunque pocos me creen


----------



## nuvole (3 Mar 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Exactamente.
> Y suele salir a cuenta a todo el mundo aunque pocos me creen



Yo te creo Fuertes, sale a cuenta si se tiene cabeza.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Mar 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Exactamente.
> Y suele salir a cuenta a todo el mundo aunque pocos me creen



Si, efectivamente sale a cuenta. Ya que los electrodomesticos que están en stand-by 24/7 te ahorras un pico.

Que te iba a decir...vecinos de mis padres pasandose a 2,3kW en masa...de una calle 4 vecinos (más mis padres)...en Iberdrola diciendoles que se le va a caer la p0lla a cachos..y que van a tener 7 plagas bíblicas...por lo menos.

Parece que los tienen bien entrenaditos..

Charos haciendo estimaciones de potencia a contratar según el tono de voz del que llama....'Le va a saltar TODO senyor, no se lo recomendamos hoyja' :XX:

Es algo acojonante.

Por cierto, tocando el GAS...hay alguna manera de comprovar si se tiene la TUR de Gas? Mis padres han llamado y les han venido a decir que es lo mismo la TUR que la 3.1 que tienen....luego han vuelto a llamar...y han preguntado 'entonces pa que sirve la TUR?'..

No lo sé, caballero yo le digo lo que pone aqui. ::

vaya respuestas jaja


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Mar 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Exactamente.
> Y suele salir a cuenta a todo el mundo aunque pocos me creen



Ojo. Para los que vivimos en el infierno hispanistani y tenemos que tener 6 meses el a/a de 10 de la mañana a 4 de la madrugada, es imposible que la D.A. salga a cuenta. 

Es un gasto electrico que no se puede posponer para las horas nocturnas.

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (3 Mar 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Ojo. Para los que vivimos en el infierno hispanistani y tenemos que tener 6 meses el a/a de 10 de la mañana a 4 de la madrugada, es imposible que la D.A. salga a cuenta.
> 
> Es un gasto electrico que no se puede posponer para las horas nocturnas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk



Hombre, si es literal lo de 10:00 a 4:00, si que sale a cuenta. Eso son 8 horas de consumo en valle y 10 en punta, un 44% en valle (>27% que es el mínimo para que convenga la DH). Claro que la temperatura no sera la misma a todas horas.
Lo ideal es consultar el consumo horario en la web de tu distribuidora y comprobar cual es tu % en valle actual


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (3 Mar 2016)

Pero no se si te entiendo. Segun mis cuentas, De 23 a 13 seria valle no? Entonces de 10 a 23 tendria 10 horas, fijas, funcionando el a/a en punta y luego otras pisibles 6 o 7 horas en valle. ( estas no son tan fijas, ya depende del calor) Y asi durante 4, 5 o 6 meses como el año pasado. Y a veces 2 aparatos puestos a la vez.

Por eso opino que en zonas calidas la D.H seria contraproducente.

Encima te aplican 24 tarifas al dia , lo que resta efecto a la D.H. y si viene una ola de calor y el precio se dispara te penalizaria aun mas.

Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (3 Mar 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Pero no se si te entiendo. Segun mis cuentas, De 23 a 13 seria valle no? Entonces de 10 a 23 tendria 10 horas, fijas, funcionando el a/a en punta y luego otras pisibles 6 o 7 horas en valle. ( estas no son tan fijas, ya depende del calor) Y asi durante 4, 5 o 6 meses como el año pasado. Y a veces 2 aparatos puestos a la vez.
> 
> Por eso opino que en zonas calidas la D.H seria contraproducente.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk



Totalmente de acuerdo. Serían 8 horas en valle (10-13 y 23-04) pero con un consumo más bajo.


----------



## nuvole (4 Mar 2016)

Cuando empieza el horario valle de 22 a 13 ?

Porque ahora es de 22 a 12.

Saludos


----------



## Fuertes (4 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Cuando empieza el horario valle de 22 a 13 ?
> 
> Porque ahora es de 22 a 12.
> 
> Saludos



El día que adelantamos los relojes, el 27 de marzo.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (4 Mar 2016)

A mi este mes me han llegado 48 euros por dos meses, más o menos lo de siempre :S:S


----------



## el juli (4 Mar 2016)

Siempre PVPC


----------



## spala (4 Mar 2016)

buenas,
hoy he llamado a endesa, para informarme (ahí abundan panchitos también)

y me han dicho que para bajar la luz, cuesta unos 10€,
y que al ser contador de telegestión, no tiene que pasarse nadie a cambiar el ICP etc, lo hacen telematicamente.

Dado que los indices de tolerancia de sobrepasar los 2,3 kWh son bastante altos, y puedes pasarte una hora hassta los 2,6 kWh, e incluso varios minutos a los 3 kWh o más... me parece una potencia mas que suficiente y asi poder optar al 25% de descuento de termino fijo y consumo.
El caso es que mi madre ya empieza con sus neuras a decir "y si pongo el secador y la lavadora y el gas y la plancha y la tele a la vez?" y gilipolleces de este estilo que no ha hecho en 20 años.

por si acaso pregunté cuanto cuesta subir la potencia de luz si lo bajo a 2,3 y luego la quiero subir a 3,4
Y me han dicho que tendria que pagar unos 69€ !

En resumen:

Permtien como maximo una bajada de potencia al año y vale 10€
y permiten tantas subidas como quieras y segun cuanto subas te cobran mas o mnoes
Subir de 2,3 a 4,4 supondría 118€,

He flipado con los precios, alguie de aqui sabe si lo que me ha dicho en panchito es correcto?

A mi es que me suena que solo te sablaban cosas asi si hacias mas de 1 cambio de potencia al año, pero el panchito dijo q no, q subir siempre vale.
es eso verdad?


----------



## merkawoman (4 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> buenas,
> hoy he llamado a endesa, para informarme (ahí abundan panchitos también)
> 
> y me han dicho que para bajar la luz, cuesta unos 10€,
> ...



Tengo entendido lo mismo, con el matiz que al subir solo puedes hasta la potencia no sea superior de la maxima permitida para tu instalacion, en otras palabras el maximo que ellos tengan en tu historico.


----------



## Fuertes (4 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> buenas,
> hoy he llamado a endesa, para informarme (ahí abundan panchitos también)
> 
> y me han dicho que para bajar la luz, cuesta unos 10€,
> ...



Subir potencia cuesta unos 45 eur/kw. Pero cuando has tenido una potencia y vuelves a subir a esa antes.de.tres años, no deberían cobrarte es importe porque mantienes los derechos. Me parece que es Iberdrola que cuando bajas potencia en oficinas, te dan un papel que pone claro "Mantiene los derechos de 5,75 kW hasta el 10/2/2019"
Pero no te puedo asegurar que lo hagan siempre


----------



## Juno4 (4 Mar 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> Tengo entendido lo mismo, con el matiz que al subir solo puedes hasta la potencia no sea superior de la maxima permitida para tu instalacion, en otras palabras el maximo que ellos tengan en tu historico.



No es exactamente así. Es el máximo que permita el boletín de instalación.

En monofásica es mas o menos así según el grosor de cable que entre al cuadro y los metros de cable hasta el contador.

Cable 10mm - hasta 9.2kw
Cable 6mm - hasta 5.75kw
Cable 2.5 - hasta 3.45kw

Puedes tener cable de 10mm y no haber contratado nunca mas de 3.3kw, lo cual no te impide poner 8.05 kw.

Para subir potencia te van a pedir el boletín si el que tienen es de mas de 20 años. Para bajar da igual. De todas formas en caso de reforma siempre conviene hacer boletín y legalizar todo cara a seguros, incendios, etc. Y por supuesto, siempre poner un buen sobretensiones permanentes y transitorias.


----------



## spala (5 Mar 2016)

a ver si algun entendido entiende esta factura,
es que quiero hacer un calculo de cuanto consume al día este local de un familiar
y como tiene todo muy viejo no me atrevo ni a meter la pinza amperimetrica por ahí.

hay 11 kWh de contrato, totalmente innecesarios, pero para bajar de potencia
se ve que hay que tener el boletin, cosa que está caducado, y para que lo firme alguien
habria q hacer monton de cambios para cumplir con la normativa sacacuartos de turno.

viendo esta imagen de una factura bimensual donde se pagagn unos 250 a 300€ cada 2 meses, sabe alguien acercarse al pico máximo de consumo instantaneo?

entiendo que en 2 meses se han gastado 705 000 Watts no?

osea 705000/60 = 11750 W / día

y si está abierta de 10h a 22h, se dividen entre 12 horas

osea 11750/12= 979W la hora ?

Concluyo que ese local gasta de pico menos de 1kWh y que con una tarifa de 2,3 kWh estaría sobrado? no se si hice bien el cálculo aproximado, por que esas lecturas de 58000 y 59000 kWh no entiendo que significan.


----------



## Fuertes (5 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> a ver si algun entendido entiende esta factura,
> es que quiero hacer un calculo de cuanto consume al día este local de un familiar
> y como tiene todo muy viejo no me atrevo ni a meter la pinza amperimetrica por ahí.
> 
> ...



No te quedes en 2,3 kW, se pueden contratar potencias menores. A partir de 0,389 kW.
Has cogido para tus cálculos la última factura, de 700 kWh en dos meses. Si los repites con la primera, de 1000 kWh te dará algo más alto.
Tu razonamiento es correcto sólo si:
- De 22 a 10 no consume absolutamente nada
- De 10 a 22 todos los consumos son constantes. Que no haya ni un solo microondas, calefactor o cualquier cacharro que se use a ratos pero consuma mucho.
Si tiene contador digital, puedes consultar en él el consumo instantáneo y el maxímetro (potencia máxima demandada durante 15')
Por último, habría que ver si la instalación es trifásica y cómo están repartidos los consumos entre fases.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2016 at 08:14 ----------

Por cierto, los 580000 y 59000 son la lectura del contador, los kwh consumidos desde que pusieron el contador. Como el cuentaquilometros del coche


----------



## spala (5 Mar 2016)

gracias Fuertes! me has aclarado mucho el tema,

efectivamente son consumos constantes por que solo hay luces y una nevera ahí,

no me arriesgaria a bajar a menos de 2.3 por el aire acondicionado, que seguro chupara unos 1200W o asi en verano asi que 2,3 parece ideal, 

a ver si logro bajarlo por que por un lado me dicen que para bajar la potencia no hace falta boletin y por otro lado me decian que sí, cada uno te dice una cosa...
encima está a nombre de otra persona la factura y no se cambió por evitar pagar extras en el momento del traspaso del local y para cambiar el nombre sí que piden el boletin.
Encima es contador antiguo, si llamo y me hago pasar por el del contrato, seguro q pasa alguien a cambiar el icp y alomejor al ver como está todo igual obligan a cambiar todo el cableado y ponerlo bajo normativa? pueden obligarte a eso por ley?


----------



## Juno4 (5 Mar 2016)

Los calculos que haces no valen porque el consumo no tiene porque ser lineal.

Por la potencia que dices debe de tener trifásica, además por el cambio de normativa deberia de estar en mercado libre.

Convendría meter pinza amperímetrica y medir en cada fase. Puede ser incluso que las cargas no estén bien balanceadas.

Por otra parte esta el tema del aire acondicionado, que no se dice si es un split o una maquina grande centralizada.

Si todo esta muy antiguo lo primero que tienes que hacer es cortar la luz y hacer un reapriete de todos los tornillos del cuadro. Una vez asegurado que no se va a soltar ningún cable (serán rígidos) metes pinza amperimétrica y decides. Si el local es vuestro puede ser que incluso os rente revisar todo y pasar a monofásica.

Pd: por mucho que las normativas parezcan sacacuartos, están para nuestro beneficio y seguridad. No sé como no pasan mas cosas viendo el estado de muchas instalaciones


----------



## spala (5 Mar 2016)

ciertamente cumplir la normativa y tener todo vigente es algo q a mi me gustaría,
tanto por seguros, como por seguridad, y por facilidad a la hora de hacer cambios,
pero el negocio no da para meter ahora 1000€ en arreglar todo el apartado electrico y dejarlo saneado, y dado que para hacer un cambio te exigen el boletín, es un palo ahora.
Aunque yo pienso que inviertiendo 300€ para pasarlo a led todo, y otros 1000 para sanear la red, se recuperaría todo en poco mas de 1 año.
Por que bajando la potencia a 2,3 con el bono del 25% y el bajo consumo,
seguro que pasa de 260€ a 70€
pero claro, no es decisión mia.


----------



## Fuertes (5 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> ciertamente cumplir la normativa y tener todo vigente es algo q a mi me gustaría,
> tanto por seguros, como por seguridad, y por facilidad a la hora de hacer cambios,
> pero el negocio no da para meter ahora 1000€ en arreglar todo el apartado electrico y dejarlo saneado, y dado que para hacer un cambio te exigen el boletín, es un palo ahora.
> Aunque yo pienso que inviertiendo 300€ para pasarlo a led todo, y otros 1000 para sanear la red, se recuperaría todo en poco mas de 1 año.
> ...



El bono social está reservado al domicilio habitual. Aunque Endesa te lo aplica automáticamente al bajar a 2,3 kW, no serías el primero en tenerlo en un local. Puede que si el titular es persona jurídica no lo apliquen


----------



## spala (5 Mar 2016)

ciertamente, al ser autonoma la persona, es muy probable que apliquen directamente el descuento pese a ser tienda, 


tengo un medidor de consumo de estos enchufables,
y por un lado me da Voltaje de red, 228v,
intensidad del aparato en amperios (0.051 A)
y luego el consumo en wattios (5.1W)

sabe alguien por qué no corresponde la multiplicacion de V*A al los wattios que marca el aparato?
entiendo que si tengo un amperimetro y lo que me da lo multiplico por el voltaje, deberia tener el consumo en watts.

0.051x228 es 11W y no 5.1W

es normal esto? cual es la medida correcta ? tiene algo que ver el factor de potencia?


----------



## delarosa (5 Mar 2016)

75 pavos, vivo solo, en un piso de 80m2, vitro, termo, no estufa, es la mas alta que me ha venido en un tiempo, suele ser 65


----------



## spala (5 Mar 2016)

puf he flipado, hoy me he movido por toda la casa midiendo consumos con un wattmeter chino (que esta muy bien)

y el calentador de condensacion ~ 100W (calefaccion/agua caliene)
lavadora ronda los 100W incluso en centrifugado!
Secador 1500W es posición máxima
una lampara de pie salon de bomilla rs7 - 350W (sin duda se irá a la basura)
tele vieja eficiente = 110 W
ordenador portatil 40W

si quito la rs7 y pongo una de 20W led, me suma todo 1870W
ya puedo sumar otros 400W por otro pc, más luces, consumo fantasma y nevera.

2270W la suma total a ojo.

Cada vez veo más claro que 2,3 kW es sobrado.

Eso sí, me he asustado al poner la lavadora, el wattmeter me marcó 2100W durante los primeros 7 minutos.
Es por que puse el agua a temperatura de 30º, aún si solo fueron los primeros 7 minutos. No sabía que podia consumir tanto el calentador electrico de la lavadora, (a saber q consume si pongo 90º)

Ahora ya se que voy a meter la lavadora siempre con agua fria, u ocasionalmente esperarme los primeros minutos para no meter el secador y la lavadora. Creo que vale la pena por el ahorro que suponen los 2.3 kW.

No he contado cosas como horno, plancha, tostadora o microondas,
por que son consumos extremadamente puntuales y de minutos.
Igual el horno ocasionalmente, pero nada mas.

En mi caso no tengo vitro, ni secadora de ropa, ni lavaplatos, ni aire acondicionado.
A ver si logro convencer en casa para bajar a 2,3kW

Eso si, los de endesa me tienen redondas las partes bajas,
cada uno que me atiende me dice una cosa distinta, parece que hable con Orange...
Este ultimo me suelta que solo se puede hacer una modificacion en la linea al año, (ya sea bajada o subida)
la otra vez me decian que solo 1 bajada al año pero subidas las que quiera.
en fin.


----------



## Fuertes (6 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> puf he flipado, hoy me he movido por toda la casa midiendo consumos con un wattmeter chino (que esta muy bien)
> 
> y el calentador de condensacion ~ 100W (calefaccion/agua caliene)
> lavadora ronda los 100W incluso en centrifugado!
> ...



Por ley, la distribuidora puede negarse a hacer más de un cambio al año, entendiendo por cambio una rebaja o aumento de potencia, o un cambio en la tarifa de.acceso (2.0A - 2.0DHA). A la hora de la verdad, para aumentar de potencia no te ponen pegas porque les interesa. Si vas a bajar, usan esa ley para asustarte, pero nunca te van a poner pegas para subir.
Aunque no te hará falta, por lo que cuentas vas sobrado con 2,3 kW


----------



## spala (6 Mar 2016)

yo tambien veo que voy bien e incluso sobrado.

mi madre no opina lo mismo. "y si alguien pone el secador en los 6 primeros minutos que dura la lavadora? yo quiero vivir cómoda" me suelta.

puff terrible, prefiere pagar 350-400€ al año por tener el "privilegio" de poner algun electrodomestico potente en los 6 primeros minutos q dura la lavadora (y eso si es q pone temperatura, totalmente innecesaria para lavar ropa usada "limpia")
que no ahorrarselos y tener ese detalle de ir con un minimo de cuidado unicamente.

Se conforma con ahorrase los 60€ al año de bajar de 4,4 a 3,4kw

y eso que me he ofrecido a pagar los 69€ si nos quedamos cortos, pero no, no le place la idea de tener 2,3, parece que le asuste ahorrar.

En fin


----------



## Fuertes (6 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> yo tambien veo que voy bien e incluso sobrado.
> 
> mi madre no opina lo mismo. "y si alguien pone el secador en los 6 primeros minutos que dura la lavadora? yo quiero vivir cómoda" me suelta.
> 
> ...



Siempre puedes poner un ICP de 10A en el cuadro además del que tienes ahora. Si no os salta, puedes tramitar la rebaja sin temor a nada.


----------



## spala (6 Mar 2016)

Gracias por la sugerencia, pero le da igual,
aunque pusiera el ICP de 10A, y no saltara en 10 meses, su deseo es estar holgada "por si acaso" 
No quiere entender que los numeros cuadran y el ahorro es considerable,
ese "por si acaso" está poseido emocionalmente, vamos que tiene miedo, y no es capaz de ser racional.
Eso sí, quejarse de lo que paga se sigue quejando, es que es para escribir un chiste vamos. 
No hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver.


----------



## spala (6 Mar 2016)

Aquí dejo el texto del BOE RD 1164/2001 

BOE.es - Documento BOE-A-2001-20850

2.º Al consumidor o su mandatario, de acuerdo con el ámbito de aplicación de las tarifas de acceso establecido en el artículo 1, apartado 1, del presente Real Decreto, que haya cambiado voluntariamente de tarifa, o modalidad, podrá negársele pasar a otra mientras no hayan transcurrido, como mínimo, doce meses, excepto si se produjese algún cambio en la estructura tarifaria que le afecte. Estos cambios no implican el pago de derecho alguno por este concepto a favor de la empresa distribuidora.

-----------------------

Como bien indicaba Fuertes con precisión certera,
Simplemente tienen derecho a negarte mas de 1 cambio al año, si es que quieren. No tienen obligación.
De ahí que no se nieguen a subir las que quieras, y a bajar 1 vez.

A ver si encuentro algo al respecto de los 3 años.
que queda en vigor tu anterior contrato tras un cambio, que por teléfono
me decian que me estaba inventado cosas xD
puf, Hay que estar en todo...


----------



## spala (8 Mar 2016)

chafardeando las opciones online que permite endesa,
veo que hay potencias muy variadas 
como la de 2,66 kWh

como es posible q haya una potencia no normalizada?
no era o 2,3 o 3.4 ?

esta imagen es de mi cuenta:







pero lo raro es que veo que otras personas tienen
potencias aun mas interesantes como la de 2,988 kWh
por qué no me sale esa potencia a mi y a otros si?
con esa lo tendría mas fácil para convencer en casa, y seguiria
estando dentro del bono social


----------



## nuvole (8 Mar 2016)

A mí me lo modificaron de forma automática de 2,66 a 2,3 kW.


----------



## spala (8 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> A mí me lo modificaron de forma automática de 2,66 a 2,3 kW.



entiendo que hiciste el cambio de potencia online y seleccionaste 2.66
pero luego en tu contador y contrato figuraba 2.3 no?

como es el procedimiento online? seleccionaslo que quieres, le das a siguiente y poco mas?
o te tienen que llamar para ejecutar una grabacion de contrato, enviarte un papel, o algo? lo digo por saber si puedo hacerlo yo mismo sin necesidad de estar molestando a mi madre, ya que al hacerlo x telefono siempre me piden que se ponga el titular blablabl...


----------



## Fuertes (8 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> entiendo que hiciste el cambio de potencia online y seleccionaste 2.66
> pero luego en tu contador y contrato figuraba 2.3 no?
> 
> como es el procedimiento online? seleccionaslo que quieres, le das a siguiente y poco mas?
> o te tienen que llamar para ejecutar una grabacion de contrato, enviarte un papel, o algo? lo digo por saber si puedo hacerlo yo mismo sin necesidad de estar molestando a mi madre, ya que al hacerlo x telefono siempre me piden que se ponga el titular blablabl...



De los desplegables de la web de Endesa no te fies un pelo, está hecha con el culo. Las potencias normalizadas están marcadas por ley. Algunas potencias raras que se ven ahí corresponden a instalaciones trifásicas. Otras son inventadas. Hice de beta tester de esa web y reporté ese error antes de que saliera al público, pero no me hicieron ni caso.
Sobre solicitar rebajas de potencia por la web, a posibilidad de que te ignoren es alta. Yo estuve esperando un mes y podía haber esperado un lustro. Llamé y lo resolví en 10'
Sobre hacer gestiones telefónicas en nombre de tu madre, yo lo hago a menudo y digo que es una señora mayor que está en el hospital y que soy su hijo y no me piden que se ponga. Otra opción es hacer gestiones via el Chat que hay dentro de la web de Endesa, son bastante eficientes. Yo por ejemplo doy las lecturas del contador de mi madre por ahí.


----------



## nuvole (8 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> entiendo que hiciste el cambio de potencia online y seleccionaste 2.66
> pero luego en tu contador y contrato figuraba 2.3 no?
> 
> como es el procedimiento online? seleccionaslo que quieres, le das a siguiente y poco mas?
> o te tienen que llamar para ejecutar una grabacion de contrato, enviarte un papel, o algo? lo digo por saber si puedo hacerlo yo mismo sin necesidad de estar molestando a mi madre, ya que al hacerlo x telefono siempre me piden que se ponga el titular blablabl...



Yo solicité el cambio online de 4,6 a 2,3 kW.

Me lo hicieron y unos días más adelante en la web me figuraba 2,66 y en el menú del contador 2,3 kW.

Ayer lo miré en la web y ya está arreglado, me pone 2,3 kW.

Ahora tengo 2,3 kW dha y TUR (es lo que indica mi contrato).

¿La factura de la dha es mensual?


----------



## Fuertes (8 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Yo solicité el cambio online de 4,6 a 2,3 kW.
> 
> Me lo hicieron y unos días más adelante en la web me figuraba 2,66 y en el menú del contador 2,3 kW.
> 
> ...



La facturación del PVPC (ya sea con o sin DH) es mensual siempre que el contador esté telegestionado (envíe los datos automáticamente). Si no lo está, te facturarán cuando pase el señor que lee el contador, o te harán una lectura estimada cuando les apetezca.


----------



## nuvole (8 Mar 2016)

Gracias.

Es que me extraña que no la tenga ya. Se pasa del mes ya...


----------



## Fuertes (8 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Es que me extraña que no la tenga ya. Se pasa del mes ya...



Si te impacientas, el primer sitio por donde puedes "ver llegar" la factura es en la web de Endesa distribución, cuando publiquen tus consumos horarios mensuales
Endesa Distribución > Inicio

A mí me facturan hacia el día 13, y en esa web ya veo las lecturas hacia el día 9-10 de cada mes.


----------



## nuvole (8 Mar 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Si te impacientas, el primer sitio por donde puedes "ver llegar" la factura es en la web de Endesa distribución, cuando publiquen tus consumos horarios mensuales
> Endesa Distribución > Inicio
> 
> A mí me facturan hacia el día 13, y en esa web ya veo las lecturas hacia el día 9-10 de cada mes.



Gracias Fuertes.

Muy amable.


----------



## spala (9 Mar 2016)

cuando te suben la potencia de la luz, sabeis si el unico trabajo que tienen es darle al boton de un ordenador, o realmente hay un electricista que se desplaza por algun lado a cambiar cables de sitio?

lo digo por la diferencia de precios entre subir y bajar,
para bajar 9.04€+iva

pero para subir: 
que si Derechos de extensión (17,37 € por cada kW!) + 
Derechos de acceso (19,70 € por cada kW!) + 
Derechos de enganche (9,04 €)
+21% de de todos esos precios.

vamos, que no logro entender que te quieran sablear de una manera tan notoria si solo l tienen que dar a un boton del ordenador.
Lo unico que te ahorras son los Derechos de extensión, si es que vuelves antes de 3 años a la que tenias.


----------



## nuvole (9 Mar 2016)

Deberías de saber que las eléctricas són unos ladrones, igual que los bancos y hacienda.


----------



## Juno4 (9 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> cuando te suben la potencia de la luz, sabeis si el unico trabajo que tienen es darle al boton de un ordenador, o realmente hay un electricista que se desplaza por algun lado a cambiar cables de sitio?
> 
> lo digo por la diferencia de precios entre subir y bajar,
> para bajar 9.04€+iva
> ...



Con los contadores nuevos no tienen que ir. Con los antiguos, va el electricista a casa, cambia el contador por uno de los nuevos y retira el icp antiguo si es subida.


----------



## Danielete (9 Mar 2016)

Buenas compis,

A ver si me podéis ayudar con unas dudas: 

-De 5,5 kw de potencia que tengo actualmente, que supondría bajar dos tramos, 3,7 kw?

-Tienen que venir a cambiar el icp o con los contadores digitales no hace falta? Es que mi padre me insiste en que si no se cambia el icp y me salta, tendré que bajar al contador.


----------



## Fuertes (9 Mar 2016)

Danielete dijo:


> Buenas compis,
> 
> A ver si me podéis ayudar con unas dudas:
> 
> ...



Si bajas dos tramos aterrizarás en 3,45 kW. 
Ahorrarás unos 10 euros al mes.
Vendrán a cambiaros el contador por uno digital, si es que no lo tienes ya. El ICP de casa es posible que ni lo toquen.

Si te salta la luz no tendrás que bajar al contador. Simplemente bajas el interruptor general 3" y lo vuelves a subir


----------



## Juno4 (9 Mar 2016)

Danielete dijo:


> Buenas compis,
> 
> A ver si me podéis ayudar con unas dudas:
> 
> ...



El limitador se puede rearmar de dos formas, o con el boton del contador o bien como comentan antes, cortando el general y volviendolo a dar previa desconexión de los aparatos mas gastones. No tienes que ir al contador obligatoriamente.

Pd. En bajadas el icp ni lo tocan. Yo lo retiraría y pondría un buen sobretensiones permanentes + transitorias en su lugar. Cara a seguros en caso de subida de tensión te pueden buscar las vueltas si no lo tienes. En instalaciones nuevas es obligatorio desde hace algunos años.


----------



## merkawoman (9 Mar 2016)

Juno4 dijo:


> El limitador se puede rearmar de dos formas, o con el boton del contador o bien como comentan antes, cortando el general y volviendolo a dar previa desconexión de los aparatos mas gastones. No tienes que ir al contador obligatoriamente.
> 
> Pd. En bajadas el icp ni lo tocan. Yo lo retiraría y pondría un buen sobretensiones permanentes + transitorias en su lugar. Cara a seguros en caso de subida de tensión te pueden buscar las vueltas si no lo tienes. En instalaciones nuevas es obligatorio desde hace algunos años.



¿Como funciona un "sobretensiones permanentes + transitorias"?

¿sera un corte posterior al contador y mas restrictivo que este en corriente? O solo cortara si el voltaje pasa de cierta tolerancia?


----------



## Juno4 (9 Mar 2016)

merkawoman dijo:


> ¿Como funciona un "sobretensiones permanentes + transitorias"?
> 
> ¿sera un corte posterior al contador y mas restrictivo que este en corriente? O solo cortara si el voltaje pasa de cierta tolerancia?



Nada como la wikipedia para hacerte una idea básica:

Protector de sobretensión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Este modelo va bastante bien cuando hay poco sitio en el cuadro:

Protector contra Sobretensiones Permanente y Transitorias 40A Mini

Eso si, el modelo que cojas tiene que estar de acuerdo con el grosor de cable que entre al cuadro. El del enlace es de 40A, es decir 9200w


----------



## merkawoman (9 Mar 2016)

Juno4 dijo:


> Nada como la wikipedia para hacerte una idea básica:
> 
> Protector de sobretensión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...




¿Cuales son los elementos comunes en un hogar mas sensibles a la sobretensiones (sin tener en cuenta protecciones internas que puedan llevar)

Tengo entendido que el motor de la nevera y la TV, ¿es asi?


----------



## spala (9 Mar 2016)

Juno4 dijo:


> El limitador se puede rearmar de dos formas, o con el boton del contador o bien como comentan antes, cortando el general y volviendolo a dar previa desconexión de los aparatos mas gastones. No tienes que ir al contador obligatoriamente.
> 
> Pd. En bajadas el icp ni lo tocan. Yo lo retiraría y pondría un buen sobretensiones permanentes + transitorias en su lugar. Cara a seguros en caso de subida de tensión te pueden buscar las vueltas si no lo tienes. En instalaciones nuevas es obligatorio desde hace algunos años.



A mi me ha pasado todo lo contrario,
lei en el librito del seguro que cubrian daños electricos por cortos y subidas de tension,
y el seguro me arregló una tele que se estropeó.


----------



## spala (10 Mar 2016)

alguien tiene contratado eso de la tarifa One de endesa?
estaba mirando las preguntas frecuentes a ver si entiendo q demonios es eso,
pero no me entero, yo solo entiendo lo de 12% de descuento en electricidad y 9% en gas.
Osea bastante mas que con la tarifa tempo, que es solo un 5% + algo adicional si pasas del 50%.

segun pone en tarifa One, el precio de electricidad es simpre constante, vamos q no fluctua,
entiendo que endesa tb ofrece precio libre?

es que pone:

"_Tengo la Tarifa Precio Voluntario del Pequeño Consumidor (PVPC – antigua TUR). ¿Me interesa cambiar?
- Sí, te interesa cambiar. Con la Tarifa One tienes un descuento en el término fijo de manera indefinida. El precio de la Tarifa One es menor y además evitarás posibles variaciones del precio de la Tarifa PVPC a causa del mercado._​"

pero no se sabe a q precio, solo sabes q es "menor" y constante.
sin embargo luego dice que puedes tener DH con el "one"
entonces ya no es constante?

argh


----------



## Fuertes (10 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> alguien tiene contratado eso de la tarifa One de endesa?
> estaba mirando las preguntas frecuentes a ver si entiendo q demonios es eso,
> pero no me entero, yo solo entiendo lo de 12% de descuento en electricidad y 9% en gas.
> Osea bastante mas que con la tarifa tempo, que es solo un 5% + algo adicional si pasas del 50%.
> ...



Una vez más: *no tiene sentido comparar descuentos si no sabes sobre qué precio se aplican.*
No hay un precio oficial de la luz, luego hablar de un descuento del 12% sobre un precio inventado es un absurdo.
* Tarifa One de Endesa:
https://www.endesaclientes.com/static/iberia/ficha-tarifa-one-luz.pdf
Precio después de aplicar el 12% de "descuento": 0,126906 €/kWh

* Mercado regulado, PVPC (también de Endesa), últimos dos meses
CNMC - Simulador Factura Electricidad
0,097443 eur/kWh

Luego* el descuento del 12% en realidad es un aumento del 30%
*

Eso sí, el precio no varía. Es fijo pero muy alto.
Es como si tu gasolinero te dice que le compres a él todo el gasoil de un año a 2 euros/litro porque en las otras gasolineras el precio varía.

---------- Post added 10-mar-2016 at 11:56 ----------

Confundes DH con facturación por horas. 
La DH de la tarifa One tiene 2 precios fijos para todo el año: 0,146247-0,071042 eur/kWh, que son igual de malos que los de la One a secas.

En PVPC+DH, el promedio de los dos ultimos meses ha sido 0,120395-0,044229 eur/kWh


----------



## spala (10 Mar 2016)

Gracias Fuertes, q grande eres.

estaba leyendo ese pdf que no había visto, y entiendo que ese supuesto 12% se lo sacan de la manga pues, más bien una estrategia de marketing para facturarte más,

se supone que el precio sin descuento en del termino de potencia seria 3,503619 €/kW mes, y me pregunto yo, de donde sale ese precio...? es fijo y ahi si q hay un descuento pero q no compensa luego en el termino variable?

como me cabrea q tomen el pelo, recuerdo q por telefono hace tiempo me habian ofrecido algo muy similar, me decian, que si ponia el gas y la luz con endesa me iban a hacer un descuento del 12% en ambos y blablaba (seguramente se referia a la oferta one), y así de tal forma q no te enteras de nada, por que te recitan el panfleto de la oferta en medio segundo y solo oyes "descuento" y te crees q ahorras algo, sin que te digan previamente que usan otros baremos de precios.
Y ahora veo que ignorante de mi, me la habrían colado,


----------



## Fuertes (10 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> Gracias Fuertes, q grande eres.
> 
> estaba leyendo ese pdf que no había visto, y entiendo que ese supuesto 12% se lo sacan de la manga pues, más bien una estrategia de marketing para facturarte más,
> 
> ...



En el precio de la potencia contratada SI que hay un precio oficial, esos 3,503619 €/kW-mes y sí que es cierto que te hacen una rebaja del 12% sobre el precio oficial, que es el que pagarías en PVPC.

Haciendo 4 números (lo siento, me encanta), con una casa con 4,6 kW de potencia contratada, sin DH y 3.500 kWh/año de consumo, me sale
Endesa ONE: 781 euros/año
PVPC (según precios de los 2 últimos meses): 679 euros/año

Te rebajan la potencia 29 euros pero te suben el consumo 131 euros.


----------



## nuvole (25 Mar 2016)

La web de Endesa en mantenimiento desde el Miércoles y dos meses sin llegarme la factura. Pero no era mensual la de discriminación horaria o por el cambio que hice me han hecho dos meses.


----------



## tomagi (25 Mar 2016)

aguatico dijo:


> Ojo. Para los que vivimos en el infierno hispanistani y tenemos que tener 6 meses el a/a de 10 de la mañana a 4 de la madrugada, es imposible que la D.A. salga a cuenta.
> 
> Es un gasto electrico que no se puede posponer para las horas nocturnas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D855 mediante Tapatalk



yo tengo 3 AA (Bomba calor)puestos desde noviembre,24horas (tengo DH) y ya te digo que te sale a cuenta,hice las cuentas como si no la tubiera y hubiera pagado unos 50€ mas cada dos meses.Ahorras si o si.


----------



## nuvole (28 Mar 2016)

La web de Endesa no funciona bien.

¿Podéis entrar?


----------



## Juno4 (28 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> La web de Endesa no funciona bien.
> 
> ¿Podéis entrar?



Mandaron un email diciendo que estarían de mantenimiento durante varios días.


----------



## spala (28 Mar 2016)

ya funciona


----------



## nuvole (28 Mar 2016)

A mí me sale que no tengo contrato... Pasa algo raro con la web.


----------



## murpi (28 Mar 2016)

La nueva factura esta a punto de llegar. Veremos el palo que me meten esta vez.


----------



## Viricida (29 Mar 2016)

En mi caso particular sin apenas cambios respecto a la anterior, 17,15€ esta vez. (mensual, PVPC con DH y 2,3kW, Bono Social).


----------



## Fuertes (29 Mar 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> En mi caso particular sin apenas cambios respecto a la anterior, 17,15€ esta vez. (mensual, PVPC con DH y 2,3kW, Bono Social).



Idem:
12,86 euros (mensual, PVPC con DH y 2,3kW, Bono Social)
35 kWh punta / 27 kWh valle.

Una curiosidad es que hemos batido el precio barato del kWh. Me han facturado a 0,109943/0,037134 eur/kWh como promedio del mes (sin impuestos)


----------



## spala (29 Mar 2016)

pedazo facturas, xD

ojala me dejaran poner 2,3 en casa, teniendo fogones y calentador de agua a gas, es tontería en toda regla, pero es que hay gente que aunque se lo explices, siguen pensando que 3+3 = 40


----------



## nuvole (29 Mar 2016)

Pues yo explico mi caso porque algo raro pasa. Es verdad que hoy ya me funciona la página de Endesa pero todavía no me ha llegado la factura.

La penúltima factura tenía pvpc con dha y 4,6 kW. Período del 20 de noviembre al 22 de diciembre del 2015. La recibí en Enero.

La última pvpc con dha y 4,6 kW. Del 22 de diciembre al 25 de enero. Esta también la recibí por internet.

A partir del 25 de enero me cambié a 2,3 kW dha y TUR (según pone en el contrato).

La esperaba el 25 de febrero (un mes) pero estamos a 29 de marzo y todavía no sé nada.


----------



## Fuertes (29 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Pues yo explico mi caso porque algo raro pasa. Es verdad que hoy ya me funciona la página de Endesa pero todavía no me ha llegado la factura.
> 
> La penúltima factura tenía pvpc con dha y 4,6 kW. Período del 20 de noviembre al 22 de diciembre del 2015. La recibí en Enero.
> 
> ...



Si ya te funciona la web de Endesa, puedes probar chatear con un operador y preguntarle por tu caso. Son relativamente eficientes.


----------



## nuvole (29 Mar 2016)

Si, parecen mejor por chat que por teléfono.

Conversación:

Tu número de referencia para esta sesión de chat es xxxxx
Bienvenido al servicio Endesa Online
Esperando a un Representante del cliente…
el próximo en cola..
XXXXX se ha unido a esta sesión
Buenas tardes, . ¿En qué te puedo ayudar?
Yo - Buenas tardes
*Yo - Es referente a mi facturación
Yo - Resulta que tengo discriminación horaria y no recibo factura desde el 25 de Enero del presente año
*Endesa - ¿Me puedes facilitar tu nombre completo y DNI, por favor? Localizo tu ficha de cliente y consulto tu facturación.
XXXXXX
Endesa - Un momento.
Yo - Gracias
Endesa - Tienes facturación mensual y te llegan a finales, de acuerdo.
Yo - En Febrero no recibí nada
Endesa - Un momento, compruebo la toma de lecturas.
Endesa - Parece que se han tomado algunas lecturas, pero figuran varios montajes y desmontajes de contador.
Endesa - ¿Te han puesto el contador inteligente?
*Yo - De contador solamente he tenido uno.
Yo - Lo tengo telegestionado desde el primer dia.
Endesa - Sí, es cierto. Me figura que hace tiempo se te registran las lecturas por telemedida.
*Endesa - Exacto, pero parece que hay una avería.
*Endesa - Siempre se te han registrado correctamente, hasta estos últimos meses.
*Yo - Cierto
Yo - Ahora tengo 2.3 kw de potencia contratada con PVPC y discriminación horaria más bono social.
*Endesa - De hecho, la lectura de llano de febrero está tomada, con 1.908kWh.
*Endesa - Pero al tener punta y valle no tiene sentido.
Endesa - Porque sólo tienes punta y valle, ¿verdad? No tienes llano.
Yo - Tengo dha
Yo - Discriminación horaria.
*Endesa - Sí, sólo tienes esas dos. Te abro una petición para que lo analicen, un momento.
Yo - Dos períodos
*Endesa - Este es el número de la petición: xxxxx.
Endesa - Les expongo que tienes la telemedida activada pero no se te están registrando las lecturas correctamente, que tienes DH y se te registró una en período llano.
*Endesa - Ponte en contacto con nosotros pasados unos días y te informaremos del estado de la gestión, ¿de acuerdo?
*Yo - Vale
*Yo - Una pregunta más
Yo - Porfavor
*Yo - Sería tan amable de indicarme qué tipo de tarifa, potencia tengo actualmente.
*Endesa - Tienes la TUR con Discriminación Horaria (ahora conocida como PVPC), y 2,3kW de potencia contratada.
Yo - Entendido. Es que como ahora se llama PVPC, en el contrato me indica TUR. Tiene algún inconveniente?
Endesa - Ningún inconveniente, en la base de datos figura TUR.
Endesa - Pero son lo mismo, no hay ninguna diferencia más que el cambio de nombre.
Yo - Si tengo 2,3 KW puedo acceder al bono social?
Endesa - Sí, al tener una tarifa de Mercado Regulado y menos de 3kW puedes acogerte al Bono.
Yo - De acuerdo. Me pondré en contacto con ustedes en los próximos días. Muy amable.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2016 at 17:41 ----------

Varios montajes y desmontajes de contador... Será posible!


----------



## spala (30 Mar 2016)

Fuertes una pregunta,

tengo el local de un familiar q tiene la instalacion electrica muy vieja,
el caso es q para bajar la potencia solo puede hacerlo el titulo, q ya no existe,
y para el cambio de nombre (con el fin de poder bajar la potencia) es preciso el boletin,

entonces, si llamo a alguien para q me haga el boletin, q veo q cobran 50 o 60€,
qué pasa si la instalacion no cumple los requisitos de la normativa? algo quizas probable debido a la antiguedad del local.

Lo importante a saber es: El instalador obligará por ley a hacer las reformas?
o simplemente dira "no te lo puedo firmar hasta q no te arregle todos estos puntos"

y lo mas importante: podria dar parte a la electrica para q ellos obliguen a complir la normativa?

por que si veo q quiere cobrar que se yo, 2000€ por decir algo, por cambiar todos los puntos que no cumplen la normativa, igual no interesa tanto gasto, y se olvida uno de cambiar nombre y bajar la potencia y de todo.

pero no quiero que exista ese posible riesgo que de parte y diga "este local no cumple la normativa" y pase un inspector a obligar o dar un plazo para cambiar todo lo que no corresponda, con el consiguiente palo.

existe tal riesgo?


----------



## Juno4 (30 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> Fuertes una pregunta,
> 
> tengo el local de un familiar q tiene la instalacion electrica muy vieja,
> el caso es q para bajar la potencia solo puede hacerlo el titulo, q ya no existe,
> ...



Para cambiar de titular ya no piden boletín.

Puedes bajar potencia siempre, al menos en domestico, pero subir no te van a dejar. Por tanto, mejor no pasarse de reducir porque luego te va a costar el boletín.

El boletín al menos en mi zona te sale en torno a 100 - 120€. No te lo darán si no cumples normativa o tienes elementos en mal estado.

El boletín lo expide un electricista autorizado que tu contratas. No tienen nada que ver con la eléctrica y no te va a cortar la luz ni obligar a nada.

No obstante si todo esta muy viejo te recomiendo que al menos te revisen todo. No será la primera vez que se encuentran térmicos de 25 con cable de 1.5, icp de 40a en trifasica sin iga, empalmes de pena con cables derretidos, etc. Vamos, un peligro


----------



## spala (30 Mar 2016)

pues mi madre fue a fecsa en persona cambiar el titular y le pidieron el boletin,

y bajar no puede por que solo dejan que lo haga el titular, y ese ya esta desaparecido, que es el q tenia el local antes y no se cambió de nombre.

pues si no hay peligro de que te obliguen a cumplir la normativa, me quedo mas tranquilo para q pase algun electricista a pasar presupuesto etc...


----------



## Fuertes (30 Mar 2016)

Sólo debieran pedir boletín para aumentar potencia, pero hacen lo que les sale de los huevos.
Lo que síbque he hecho a menudo es rebajar potencia de contratos que no son míos. Simplemente telefoneas y dices que el titular es tu padre que es un señor mayor y le estás echando una mano. O te registras en la web y rebajas potencia haciendo clics. O te cambias de comercialiadora, y al cambiar aprovechas para cambiar el titular


----------



## Viricida (30 Mar 2016)

Voy a hacer una pregunta offtopic, ya que trata de gas.

En gas tengo también EDP y es TUR.

Resulta que hasta ahora he estado en tarifa de acceso 3.1, pero la úlitma factura (febrero) me la mandan en tarifa 3.2, imagino que porque estos meses son de consumo "alto" y calcularán que pase de 5000kWh en el año, pero esto no es así (el año pasado 4800). 

La pregunta es: ¿qué criterio hay a este respecto? ¿Debe ser esta tarifa todo el año? ¿Te la cambian según les parezca? ¿Puedes elegir tú? ¿Te devuelven la pasta si quedas por debajo de 5000kWh (ejem, jajaja)?


----------



## Fuertes (30 Mar 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Voy a hacer una pregunta offtopic, ya que trata de gas.
> 
> En gas tengo también EDP y es TUR.
> 
> ...



Yo tengo calefacción a gas y tenía tarifa 3.2. Cuando la dejé de usar, un día vi una nota en la factura en la que me recomendaban pasar a la tarifa 3.1 ya que mi consumo era bajo. Llamé y me la cambiaron. Hablo de Gas Natural y hace bastantes años. 
Ignoro si es legal que te cambien ellos automáticamente.
Por cierto, si haces 4 números se ve que la tarifa 3.1 sale más económica hasta los 7.000 kWh/año, aunque por todas partes te anuncian que dicho umbral es 5.000 kWh/año.


----------



## spala (30 Mar 2016)

a mi me han estado llamando los de gas natural
para q me cambie con ellos el mantenimiento de la caldera, que estan de "rebajas" y que me harian un 8% de descuento en la parte variable y blablaba,
el caso es que aproveche para entrarme un poco de todo lo que tengo contratado, que no tenia ni idea de nada

y me dijeron que tengo del año pasado un consumo anual de 4600 KWh/año
y que tengo tarifa 3.2, y que si tengo calefaccion en casa, estoy en la tarifa correcta etc.

les pregunto, cua es la inmediatamente inferior? - la 3.1 responden, pero esa es solo para los q consumen hata 2500 KW,
como yo consumo mas de 2500 KW dicen que es mejor la 3.2

y me especifican lo siguiente:

con la 3.2 las cuentas son estas:

termino fijo: 9,14€/mes +iva
termino variable: 0.0448€ /mes +iva

con la 3.1 las cuentas son estas:

termino fijo: 4,62€/mes + iva
termino variable: 0.0538€ /mes + iva


--------------------------

Entonces, si yo gasto 4600 Kw al año, al estar en la tarifa 3.2,

estoy pagando de termino variable 4600x0.0448= 206€ al año
y de termino fijo: 9.14x12= 109.68€ al año
-->* total: 315.68€* al año de gas. +iva

de tener la tarifa 3.1 estaria pagando 4600x0.0538=247€
y de termino fijo: 4.62x12= 55.44€
--> *total: 302,44€* al año de gas + iva

pues si, haciendo los calculos ahora veo que salen positovos el tener una tarifa 3.1
hice el calculo a mano y esta claro q algo hice mal con las prisas,

asi que hasta 7000 KWh/año sale a cuenta la 3.1! me fio de los calculos de fuertes pues,
el ahorro no es mucho de todas formas,

con iva del 21% son 365€ vs 382€
un ahorro anual de *17€*

creo haber hecho bien los calculos no? 17€ no es mucho pero algo es algo,


----------



## Fuertes (30 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> a mi me han estado llamando los de gas natural
> para q me cambie con ellos el mantenimiento de la caldera, que estan de "rebajas" y que me harian un 8% de descuento en la parte variable y blablaba,
> el caso es que aproveche para entrarme un poco de todo lo que tengo contratado, que no tenia ni idea de nada
> 
> ...



Si añades el impuesto de hidrocarburos y el IVA, y teniendo en cuenta tus 4600 kWh/año, te sale:
precios que te han ofrecido:
tarifa 3.1: (4,62*12+4600*(0,0538+0,00234))*1,21 = *379 euros/año*
tarifa 3.2: (9,14*12+4600*(0,0448+0,00234))*1,21 = *395 euros/año*


Peeeero, si te vas la la tarifa TUR 3.1
Gas 

te sale la TUR 3.1: (4,34*12+4600*(0,04939289+0,00234))*1,21 =* 350 euros/año
*
Vamos, igual que la electricidad. Encadénate al mercado regulado y cuelga al que te ofrezca descuentos.


----------



## spala (30 Mar 2016)

ah q cabrones, eso no me lo habian dicho, no me especificaron q existian 2 tarifas distintas
como en las electricas,
simplemente me dijeron "lo que pago con 3.2" y lo que pagaria con "3.1"

pues sera q tengo precio libre en el gas y no el regulado, voy a llamar para consultarlo, 45€ al año de ahorro ya es algo mas considerable,

pufff esta familia tantos años tirando dinero por el retrete literalmente.


----------



## Fuertes (30 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> ah q cabrones, eso no me lo habian dicho, no me especificaron q existian 2 tarifas distintas
> como en las electricas,
> simplemente me dijeron "lo que pago con 3.2" y lo que pagaria con "3.1"
> 
> ...



En el enlace que te puse antes sale el teléfono específico de Gas Natural para mercado regulado (TUR) 900 29 29 29.

En alguna ocasión, el mercado libre es un pelín más barato. Pero ahora que ha bajado el petróleo, sale mas barato el mercado regulado.


----------



## spala (30 Mar 2016)

Gracias Fuertes

pues por fin ya me han cambiado a 3,4 Kwh en endesa y con DH (o eso figura en la cuenta online)

tendre q esperar al año que viene, facturas y consumos en mano, para convencer a mi madre de que con 2,3 teniamos suficiente y no me quiso escuchar.

pues al final lo hice todo online y sin llamar! y eso que me decian por telefono que no podria finalizar online la reduccion de potencia contrata por que necesitaba un contrato verbal del titular y blablabla. Todo mentira.

Ahora a por el de gas...


----------



## Radix1980 (31 Mar 2016)

¿Alguien ha podido hacer un cambio de titular en Gas Natural Fesona por la web? No veo la opción.


----------



## Viricida (31 Mar 2016)

Ya he pedido que me pasen a la 3.1 sin considerarlo cambio de tarifa (ya que para volver a cambiar tiene que pasar un año) al habérmelo cambiado ellos unilateralmente.

Concreto que en realidad estamos en "mercado libre" porque trae un 4% de descuento en consumo. Hechos los cálculos pertinentes sí sale todavía ligeramente mejor que la TUR (aunque inflan muy levemente el precio previamente, claro). Habrá que estar calculadora en mano mes a mes con el tema del petróleo pero sinceramente, como digo, lo que inflan es muy poquito (en el caso del gas, en la luz sí que estafan más).

Ya haré las cuentas del tema de los 5000 o 7000kWh pero no me extrañaría nada que sea como decís.

Acabo de calcularlo y me salen algo menos de 5€ anuales de diferencia a favor de la 3.1 con 7000kWh frente a la 3.2. Si hay descuento del 4% como es el caso, sube a 7€.

Para 5000kWh son 21€ y 23€ respectivamente.

Ahí es donde los pilluelos quieren rascar. Ese dinero lo prefiero en mis cuentas.

He reclamado que me vuelvan a poner la 3.1 y no lo consideren cambio de tarifa (permiten uno al año, claro: si permitieran más me pondría 3.2 en meses de invierno, que sí renta, y 3.1 en los otros). Aunque no creo que vaya a cambiar de nuevo visto mi "perfil de consumo".


----------



## spala (31 Mar 2016)

acabo de cambiar el gas de 3.2 a 3.1 y los muy ladrones me han cascado 10€ por la gestion de hacer click en el ordenador, se puede ser mas ladron? en fin...

ahora a esperar que se aplique el cambio para cambiar el gas a tarifa regulada.

una pregunta, a mi endesa me ha aplicado ya la discriminación horaria y veo el consumo por horas, pero no veo que haya ningun reloj instalado al lado del contador, 
me habian dicho desde endesa q me iban a instaar uno,

es preciso q instalen ese reloj o ya han reconfigurado el contador digital para tal fin y no hace falta nada mas?


----------



## Fuertes (31 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> acabo de cambiar el gas de 3.2 a 3.1 y los muy ladrones me han cascado 10€ por la gestion de hacer click en el ordenador, se puede ser mas ladron? en fin...
> 
> ahora a esperar que se aplique el cambio para cambiar el gas a tarifa regulada.
> 
> ...



Madre mía, vaya películas te explican los de Endesa. Es como si movistar te vendiese un móvil y te dijera que si quieres tener contestador automático debes llevar un cacharro con mini-cassetes enchufado al móvil.
Con los contadores digitales ya no hace falta un reloj. Notarás que estás en DH porque en el contador muestra dos lecturas: 1.18.1 - 1.18.2, y antes sólo mostraba 1.18.1.


----------



## murpi (31 Mar 2016)

141 euros esta vez. Ha bajado la luz, ya que el año pasado por estas fechas estaba pagando cuarenta euros más.


----------



## spala (31 Mar 2016)

murpi dijo:


> 141 euros esta vez. Ha bajado la luz, ya que el año pasado por estas fechas estaba pagando cuarenta euros más.



141€ ? es en hogar? si q gastas


os va bien la web de endesa? cada 2x3 se queda pillada cuando le doy
a la opcion de "consumo por horas"
parece q se queda cargando y se queda ahi congelado,


----------



## murpi (31 Mar 2016)

spala dijo:


> 141€ ? es en hogar? si q gastas
> 
> 
> os va bien la web de endesa? cada 2x3 se queda pillada cuando le doy
> ...




Si es un hogar y la factura es de dos meses.

Lo que más gasta es el calentador eléctrico y una máquina de oxígeno que está enchufada doce horas al día.


----------



## Viricida (1 Abr 2016)

spala dijo:


> acabo de cambiar el gas de 3.2 a 3.1 y los muy ladrones me han cascado 10€ por la gestion de hacer click en el ordenador, se puede ser mas ladron? en fin...
> 
> ahora a esperar que se aplique el cambio para cambiar el gas a tarifa regulada.
> 
> ...



Espero que a EDP no se le ocurra tocarme los huevos con eso porque la reclamación la voy a poner a la ONU.

Leo esto en nuestra estimada Fotocasa :: 

"¿Cuánto cuesta cambiar la tarifa de gas natural?

El cambio de tarifa de gas natural es una gestión totalmente gratuita. De hecho, es un trámite que se puede realizar con otros como el cambio de titularidad, el cambio de cuenta bancaria o el cambio de compañía de gas."


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (1 Abr 2016)

Mmm... 35€ frente a los 43€ normales que me suelen llegar ienso:ienso: ni idea de por qué la verdad, no he cambiado mis hábitos.


----------



## bertie (1 Abr 2016)

Del 15 de febrero al 14 de marzo 23,48 € , soy loncha fina.)


----------



## Casi_expepito (1 Abr 2016)

murpi dijo:


> 141 euros esta vez. Ha bajado la luz, ya que el año pasado por estas fechas estaba pagando cuarenta euros más.



162 yo (gas + electricidad). Y sin encender prácticamente la calefacción este invierno.


----------



## murpi (1 Abr 2016)

Casi_expepito dijo:


> 162 yo (gas + electricidad). Y sin encender prácticamente la calefacción este invierno.





El gas butano va aparte en mi caso. Este año he gastado menos por el clima.


----------



## Casi_expepito (1 Abr 2016)

murpi dijo:


> El gas butano va aparte en mi caso. Este año he gastado menos por el clima.



Lo mismo que yo ... aún así, una pasta ...


----------



## nuvole (3 Abr 2016)

Qué os parece éste consumo.

2,3 kW dha pvpc más bono social.







Las puntas son un termo eléctrico temporizado de 2 a 5 de la madrugada del Martes, Viernes y Lunes.


----------



## spala (3 Abr 2016)

y de cuanto te vino la factura?
en mi casa se consumen unos 120 KW/h al mes

y eso q tenemos todo a gas...

asi que me parece poco y todo,

como ves esa grafica? a mi en la web de endesa me tarda años en carga o se queda pillado cada vez q le doy a consumo por horas


----------



## nuvole (3 Abr 2016)

Yo lo miro en la zona privada de endesa, necesita registro.

Tengo un problema y no me ha llegado las dos últimas facturas.

A ver a la semana que viene si me lo solventan.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2016 at 16:43 ----------

Aquí:

Endesa Distribución > Inicio


----------



## spala (3 Abr 2016)

durante el fin de semana, el precio de electricidad barato es durante las 24 horas?

o simplemente el fin de semana es como un dia mas y el precio barato sigue siendo de 10h a 12h ?


----------



## nuvole (3 Abr 2016)

De Lunes a Domingo es igual.

23 a 13 h. Valle (barato).

13 a 23 h. Punta (caro).


----------



## spala (3 Abr 2016)

ya entendi,

cuando se cambia la hora, empieza el horario de verano

osea final de marzo, (25 al 30) empieza el horario de 23 a 13h
y al final de octubre (entre el 25 y 30) empieza el de 22h a 12h


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (3 Abr 2016)

Sería cojonudo poder producir electricidad con butano para toda la casa.


----------



## Fuertes (4 Abr 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Qué os parece éste consumo.
> 
> 2,3 kW dha pvpc más bono social.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por los consumos bajos que tienes los días que no pones el termo. ¿Qué nevera tienes? la mía gasta unos 800 wh/día, y tú tienes algunos días un consumo total poco más que eso (1,17 kWh/día).

Sorprende por otra parte el subidón de consumo que te supone enchufar el termo, unos 5 kWh cada vez que lo pones. Se lleva el solito más de la mitad
del consumo de tu casa. Lo veo mucho, pero no tengo experiencia en medir consumos de termos. Yo tengo el agua caliente con gas, y es más difícil comparar consumos de gas con consumos de luz.


----------



## SunZu (4 Abr 2016)

Una buena idea sería regular la temperatura del termo, ya que si se pone demasiado alta las pérdidas -crecen rápidamente-, además de desperdiciar el calor que no se usa. 
Yo lo tengo puesto a medio recorrido, el termostato.



Fuertes dijo:


> Enhorabuena por los consumos bajos que tienes los días que no pones el termo. ¿Qué nevera tienes? la mía gasta unos 800 wh/día, y tú tienes algunos días un consumo total poco más que eso (1,17 kWh/día).
> 
> Sorprende por otra parte el subidón de consumo que te supone enchufar el termo, unos 5 kWh cada vez que lo pones. Se lleva el solito más de la mitad
> del consumo de tu casa. Lo veo mucho, pero no tengo experiencia en medir consumos de termos. Yo tengo el agua caliente con gas, y es más difícil comparar consumos de gas con consumos de luz.


----------



## Viricida (4 Abr 2016)

Está bien esto de las gráficas de consumo. Pongo la mía, también 2,3kW y DH.

Mi nevera es un combi Fagor de 1,86m., no recuerdo el modelo ahora (3FC-68 NFXD o parecido). Tiene unos 8 o 9 años sin haber dado problemas, por cierto.

(Pongo la de enero mejor).


----------



## nuvole (4 Abr 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Enhorabuena por los consumos bajos que tienes los días que no pones el termo. ¿Qué nevera tienes? la mía gasta unos 800 wh/día, y tú tienes algunos días un consumo total poco más que eso (1,17 kWh/día).
> 
> Sorprende por otra parte el subidón de consumo que te supone enchufar el termo, unos 5 kWh cada vez que lo pones. Se lleva el solito más de la mitad
> del consumo de tu casa. Lo veo mucho, pero no tengo experiencia en medir consumos de termos. Yo tengo el agua caliente con gas, y es más difícil comparar consumos de gas con consumos de luz.



http://i.imgur.com/NonS090.jpg

En la imagen tienes el modelo.

Si, tengo en cuenta regular la temperatura también.


----------



## suncloud (6 Abr 2016)

3 tv en 48 m2?, joder, un record. jeje. 
Ahora en serio. Pues no se, teniendo en cuenta todo lo que tienes no es "mucho" 100 euros al mes durante estos meses del invierno. Ahora bien, entiendo que pasáis frío...en ese caso, y si queréis ganar en calidad, pues si os pasáis al gas seguro que pagando lo mismo tenéis mucho mejor confort. Incluso menos. Tenéis calentador de gas y radiadores? Entiendo que es así, pues de lo contrario ni me lo plantearía. En ese caso, pues dar de alta el gas no debe ser tan caro, y las revisiones no son obligatorias cada año. Repasas la empresa más barata de gas y tendrás un mínimo de poco más de 5 euros al mes. Después con el ahorro de la calefacción, calentador, etc. casi seguro que te sale más barato. Lo bueno es que quitando el calentador, emisores, etc. incluso es psible que puedas pasar a menos de 3 kw contratado, y con eso tener bono social. es decir, un precio mucho más económico. 

Otra alternativa es intentar rebajar algo esas tarifas. Con Hola Luz, tarifa Otra Luz es posible (necesitas contador eléctrico), pagarías el mismo precio por la electricidad consumida y algo menos de mínimo. Con Pepenergy mucho menos ahora mismo. 

Finalmente, el mercado regulado, donde seguro pagarías menos, al menos ahora mismo.


----------



## Fuertes (6 Abr 2016)

peñuelas dijo:


> Saludos.
> De iberdrola pase a endesa y luego hidro cantabrico(ahora edp.)
> hidrocantabrico tenia tarifa igual al Tur y Me descontaban un 2%. pase varios años muy feliz.
> Ahora con EDP. tengo,
> ...



Estas en mercado libre. Esa factura en PVPC sería de 177 euros.
Lo puedes simular en facturaluz.cnmc.es
Por todo lo que teneis, imposible bajar a 2,3 kwh a menos que os paséis a la estufa de butano.
Lo que no entiendo es cómo has descartado la DH. ¿ Sabes exactamente qué % de consumo hacéis en horario valle ? I tienes contador telegestionado lo puedes ver en la web de tu distribuidora, que debe ser Iberdrola.


----------



## suncloud (9 Abr 2016)

Pero tienes instalación en casa para el gas (por ejemplo radiadores)?


----------



## JoseDa (9 Abr 2016)

Jooder tio, pásate sí o sí a DH. Sin hacer nada te ahorras un 27%. Que lo corrobore Fuertes que es el experto pero sin cambiar tus hábitos te ahorras una pasta. Y si aprovechas el horario reducido ya ni te cuento. 

Y la calefacción con electricidad es una p.... ruina. Si puedes instalar gas natural para un piso es lo mejor (mira las calderas de condensación) y tampoco tienes porque contratar el mantenimiento, que es un sacacuartos. Supongo que una estufa de pellet no tienes opción (no tienes salida de humos practicable) ya que sería lo más lonchafinista.

Somos tb 3 en casa y si te digo lo que pago de luz y gas te haces el 'harakiri'...


----------



## suncloud (9 Abr 2016)

Si es un piso de propiedad pues puede compensar el gasto de meter el gas en casa (con toda la instalación). A la larga pagaréis menos de calefaccion y el mínimo no es muy elevado (tienes que mirarlo bien). Igualmente seguro que con el gas podéis bajar sin problemas la potencia para tener el bono social. Con todo, pagaréis más que ahora si sumas electricidad y gas, casi seguro, pero al menos podréis tener una mejor temperatura de confort en casa sin que la factura (de electricidad en el caso actual) se dispare una burrada (pues entiendo que ahora pasáis algo de frío según comentas). Yo he pasado a pagar más o menos lo mismo de tener sólo "electricidad" para calentarme a tener ahora (en otro piso) gas natural para la calefacción. Pago más o menos lo mismo, posiblemente algo más caro en el conjunto del año, pero he esatdo todo el invierno con temperaturas en toda la casa que cuando tenías radiadores términos ni en sueño podía pensar (y menos pagar), ganando en calidad de vida. 

En caso de estar de alquiler, o tener pensado irse pronto de ese piso (y venderlo), o de ir justos económicamente (es decir, evitar el gasto de la instalación), pues lo que comentas de la DH es lo mejor, creo yo. Es decir, seguir como estás pero ajustando precios via DH y calentador electrico y acumuladores funcionando sólo en valle, junto con el resto de cosas que se puedan mover a esas horas.


----------



## suncloud (10 Abr 2016)

joder, lo siento, que putada con el tema de la puta cooperativa esa. Espero que podáis recuperar la pasta...al menos algo. 
Si, prueba primero con los acumuladores, que creo que no son muy caros, y pruebas al menos un invierno con la DH y los acumuladores. LLegado el caso si la temperatura/gasto no compensa y pasas al gas pues vendes los acumuladores y listo.


----------



## Fuertes (11 Abr 2016)

JoseDa dijo:


> Jooder tio, pásate sí o sí a DH. Sin hacer nada te ahorras un 27%. Que lo corrobore Fuertes que es el experto pero sin cambiar tus hábitos te ahorras una pasta. Y si aprovechas el horario reducido ya ni te cuento.



No es exactamente así. La DH conviene si haces un 27% o más en horario valle (23-13 en verano, 22-12 en invierno). Lo que cuesta mucho de hacer entender a la gente es que no es necesario cambiar hábitos para superar ese porcentaje.
Lo normal es que la gente haga un 40% de consumo en horario valle sin cambiar de costumbres. Y eso supone un 10% de descuento en el precio de la energía. Si además hace el esfuerzo de desplazar consumos a horario valle (poner el lavaplatos por la mañana, por ejemplo), puedes llegar a tener el 60% del consumo en horario valle, y eso supone un 24% de ahorro.


----------



## tomagi (11 Abr 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> No es exactamente así. La DH conviene si haces un 27% o más en horario valle (23-13 en verano, 22-12 en invierno). Lo que cuesta mucho de hacer entender a la gente es que no es necesario cambiar hábitos para superar ese porcentaje.
> Lo normal es que la gente haga un 40% de consumo en horario valle sin cambiar de costumbres. Y eso supone un 10% de descuento en el precio de la energía. Si además hace el esfuerzo de desplazar consumos a horario valle (poner el lavaplatos por la mañana, por ejemplo), puedes llegar a tener el 60% del consumo en horario valle, y eso supone un 24% de ahorro.



Si miramientos ninguno DH,casa tres plantas bomba calor por planta todo el invierno sin parar (24 horas)inducción,1 combi,1 congelador vertical,1 nevera 1 puerto de 1.85cm.3 tv 2led 55 y 42 pulgadas yotro plasma de 42.lavadora.o sea todo electrico.
esto consumí los dos últimos meses.
536 kWh x 0,124328 66,64 punta
756 kWh x 0,046741 35,34 valle 
kWh total 1.292
total factura 183,97e

Con la DH ahorras si o si.


----------



## nuvole (11 Abr 2016)

Os recomiendo éste medidor de consumo.

http://i.imgur.com/WUhIUcg.jpg

Funciona perfectamente y es bastante preciso.

Comprado por 11 € en Bangood.


----------



## suncloud (11 Abr 2016)

tomagi dijo:


> Si miramientos ninguno DH,casa tres plantas bomba calor por planta todo el invierno sin parar (24 horas)inducción,1 combi,1 congelador vertical,1 nevera 1 puerto de 1.85cm.3 tv 2led 55 y 42 pulgadas yotro plasma de 42.lavadora.o sea todo electrico.
> esto consumí los dos últimos meses.
> 536 kWh x 0,124328 66,64 punta
> 756 kWh x 0,046741 35,34 valle
> ...




Muy buen consumo y precio. 24 horas la bomba de calor para 3 plantas? Qué consumo medio tiene esa bomba de calor y cuantas unidades tiene asociadas?


----------



## nuvole (15 Abr 2016)

Llevo desde el día 29 con un problema de facturación y nadie me dice nada. Harto de hablar por el chat de Endesa.

http://i.imgur.com/Wgh5abc.png


----------



## Akela 14 (15 Abr 2016)

tomagi dijo:


> Si miramientos ninguno DH,casa tres plantas bomba calor por planta todo el invierno sin parar (24 horas)inducción,1 combi,1 congelador vertical,1 nevera 1 puerto de 1.85cm.3 tv 2led 55 y 42 pulgadas yotro plasma de 42.lavadora.o sea todo electrico.
> esto consumí los dos últimos meses.
> 536 kWh x 0,124328 66,64 punta
> 756 kWh x 0,046741 35,34 valle
> ...



1.292 kWh y 183,97 euros? Con qué compañía estás?

Me acaba de llegar la última factura, 401 kWh y 107,50 euros.

Estoy con Viesgo en mercado libre baja tensión y tarifa 2.0A.

Llevo tiempo intentando cambiar a PVPC y tarifa de discriminación horaria 2.0 DHA pero no hacen más que darme largas y marearme.

Saludos.


----------



## Juno4 (15 Abr 2016)

Akela 14 dijo:


> 1.292 kWh y 183,97 euros? Con qué compañía estás?
> 
> Me acaba de llegar la última factura, 401 kWh y 107,50 euros.
> 
> ...



Si te dan largas directamente cambiate a cualquier otra que comercialice PVPC. Te recibirán con los brazos abiertos.


----------



## McFly (21 Abr 2016)

Los acumuladores de calor son una ruina.yo tuve los ducasa y los tire a la basura. Eso come como sus muertos.
Tengo dh y este mes pagué 180 siendo 5/de familia....con Selectra hice la prueba de mandar la factura y con edp hubiera pagado 23 eur menos


----------



## Ds_84 (21 Abr 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Os recomiendo éste medidor de consumo.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WUhIUcg.jpg
> 
> ...



mola mucho. tienes el link?

algo parecido en amazon?? pa no tener que esperar 15 dias a que llegue..

s2,


----------



## nuvole (21 Abr 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> mola mucho. tienes el link?
> 
> algo parecido en amazon?? pa no tener que esperar 15 dias a que llegue..
> 
> s2,



Review - Medidor de consumo digital empotrable | Nergiza - El foro de la energía


----------



## tomagi (22 Abr 2016)

suncloud dijo:


> Muy buen consumo y precio. 24 horas la bomba de calor para 3 plantas? Qué consumo medio tiene esa bomba de calor y cuantas unidades tiene asociadas?



son 3 aparatos(samsung,mitsubishi electric y fujitsu.todos inverter, son potentes porque aqui hace mucho frio,y si,una vez estabilizados,la verdad es que consumen muy poco,sobre todo el mitsubishi y el fujitsu que son nuevos uno 2 años y el otro uno.el samgung es mas viejo.Con el gas me venian facturas de 400€ y la mitad de los radiadores apagados.

mitsubishi MSZ-HJ50VA
potencia frio 5 (1,3~5,0) 
potencia calor 5,4 (1,4~6,5)
nivel sonoro 28/36/40/45
clasificacion energetica en frio A+ en calor A+++

Fujitsu AWY 40 Ui A
Capacidad de refrigeración: 3.612 Frig/h
Capacidad de calefacción: 5.160 Kcal/h
Presión sonora (alta/media/baja): 46/43/35 dB(A)
Consumo eléctrico frío: 1,02 kW
Consumo eléctrico calor: 1,35 kW


---------- Post added 22-abr-2016 at 13:12 ----------




Akela 14 dijo:


> 1.292 kWh y 183,97 euros? Con qué compañía estás?
> 
> Me acaba de llegar la última factura, 401 kWh y 107,50 euros.
> 
> ...



Es una local,estabanell y pahisa(cataluña).Es pequeñita.

y para el PVPC yDH,pues cambio de compañía y problema resuelto.


----------



## schleck (24 Abr 2016)

13 euros he pagado por el último mes (30 días). 

Si desenchufara la nevera pagaría 7 euros/mes.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Abr 2016)

schleck dijo:


> 13 euros he pagado por el último mes (30 días).
> 
> Si desenchufara la nevera pagaría 7 euros/mes.



te cito para darte las gracias por la info  mis padres van por ese camino, les calculé unos 15eu/mes....quedan un par de dias para que se 'corte' la factura.

una pregunta....desde la ingnorancia...

las companyias electricas 'penalizan' de algun modo el sobreconsumo? o el 'pasarte' con la potencia que enchufes?

es decir...si yo tengo 2,3kw contratados...y enchufe 4,200w...al rato saltará...pueden pasar 10min o pueden pasar tres cuartos de hora...pero al final teoricamente saltara...

ese exceso de potencia 'enchufada'...la companyia lo penaliza de algun modo??

o otro ejemplo...si yo enchufo una maquina industrial que para arrancar..lo hace en estrella y luego pasa a triangulo....imaginemos que para 'arrancar' usa 5600W (tengo 2300w contratados)...aunque solo unos segundos... luego ya consume pongamos 500w...

ese 'rato' durante el arranque que chupa 5600w...esto se penaliza??

lo pregunto porque a casa mis padres fué un comercial de iberdrola justo después de hacer la bajada de potencia...y les comió el tarro diciendo que la empresa iba a 'penalizar' el consumo...si enchufaban más de la cuenta..

yo pensaba que con el ICP y el contador telegestionado...ya estaba 'capado' a 2,3kw..NO??

perdon por el tocho.

s2,


----------



## Fuertes (25 Abr 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> te cito para darte las gracias por la info  mis padres van por ese camino, les calculé unos 15eu/mes....quedan un par de dias para que se 'corte' la factura.
> 
> una pregunta....desde la ingnorancia...
> 
> ...



El comercial mentía como un bellaco, para intentar seguir sangrando a tus padres y llevarse su comisión. A los contratos de menos de 15 kW de potencia NUNCA se les cobra por exceso de potencia. Para contratos de más de 15 kW sí que se penalizan los excesos y nunca saltan los plomos, pero eso es otra peli.
A los comerciales, portazo en los morros. Es lo que se merecen


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Abr 2016)

Jia Li dijo:


> Me da muchísima rabia tener que pagar luz/agua/etc, mes. No es algo que lleve bien, incluso aunque no tuviera que lonchafinear.
> 
> Es un gasto impuesto para sobrevivir, sin contar que muchísima gente está esclavizada del banco (hipotecas). Es una mafia absoluta todo esto.



bueno...y lo del agua es para hilo aparte.

el contador solo sirve para saber si te cobran el minimo o no.

por que el agua no se cobra como la luz???

los m3 REALES consumidos?

que mierda es esta de cobrarte el minimo???? si no llegas a él????

mis padres pagan 60eu cada 2 meses (40eu son tasas de basura)...pues bien, les cobran 10m3 de agua....eso son 110litros al dia consumidos...

eso es imposible de gastar 2 personas de edad avanzada.

salvo que venga a tu casa a ducharse un equipo de futbol entero.

de traca..


----------



## Viricida (26 Abr 2016)

La evolución de mis facturas de luz es curiosa.

En diciembre 2015, 28,47€ (2,3kW pero "libre", con DH) - 134Wh.

En enero 2016 21,59€ (ya PVPC con BS) - 144kWh.
En febrero 2016 17,45€ - 125kWh.
En marzo 2016 17,16€ - 134kWh. 
Ahora la última en abril 2016, 16,99€ - 115kWh.

Evidentemente varía un poco la proporción punta-valle (en torno a 40-60), pero la diferencia diciembre-marzo es destacable.

Queda claro de todos modos qué viene mejor.


----------



## tomagi (26 Abr 2016)

Ultima factura de mis padres con 2300 kwh Y DH.

consumo de punta 78 kWh valle 64 kWh total 142 dos meses.

Por potencia contratada 15,06 €
Por energía consumida 11,02 €
Descuento por bono social -6,52 €
Impuesto electricidad 1,00 €
Alquiler equipos de medida y control 1,01 €
IVA NORMAL (21%) 4,53 €
...........................................................................................................................................
TOTAL IMPORTE FACTURA 26,10 €

No esta mal.


----------



## nuvole (26 Abr 2016)

Qué buenas facturas. Mucha gente que no mira ésto de la potencia está pagando más del doble, regalando el dinero al gobierno.


----------



## Viricida (26 Abr 2016)

Igual por eso no se qué preboste de Endesa acaba de decir que hay que hacer el Bono Social sólo para los "proves" de solemnidad.


----------



## Fuertes (26 Abr 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Igual por eso no se qué preboste de Endesa acaba de decir que hay que hacer el Bono Social sólo para los "proves" de solemnidad.



Hace tres años el gobierno redacto un borrador de ley que limitaba el bono social por ingresos
Todas las claves del bono social de la luz | Empresas | Cinco Días


> el 120% del salario mínimo interprofesional o SMI (10.841 euros al año) para una primera persona de la familia; el 70% para una segunda persona con ingresos (7.588 euros al año) y el 50% del SMI (5.420 euros al año) para terceras y siguientes.



A la hora de la verdad, no se atrevieron a presentarlo. 
A ver cuanto tardan.


----------



## Fuertes (27 Abr 2016)

peñuelas dijo:


> Consulta.
> En iberdrocha y esios, veo consumos y precios respectivamente.
> iberdrocha horas empiezan en 01,00 al 00,00.
> esios horas empiezan en .......00,00 al 23,00.
> ...



Parte del lío con las horas de debe a que en el mercado eléctrico tradicionalmente las horas del día se numeran del 1 al 24 y se "miran para la izquierda": la hora 1 es de 00:00 a 01:00 y las hora 24 es de las 23:00 a las 00:00.
Como eso parece poco intuitivo, algunas webs numeran las horas de 0 a 23.
En la de Esios se lee hacia las derecha: el precio de la hora 13 es el de la energía consumida de 13:00 a 14:00.
No tengo ningún suministro con Iberdrola, de manera que no conozco su web . Pero por ejemplo si te descargas el fichero CSV con tus consumos horarios (ese CSV sigue un estándar), las horas van numeradas del 1 al 24 y se miran para la izquierda.


----------



## nuvole (27 Abr 2016)

Hola,

Creo que se nos va a acabar pronto.

http://i.imgur.com/vyvixvb.png


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (27 Abr 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Qué buenas facturas. Mucha gente que no mira ésto de la potencia está pagando más del doble, regalando el dinero al gobierno.



odian al ministro soria y no saben que gracias a el podrian pagar muy poco si no se dejasen engañar por el oligopolio progre de la TV...


----------



## nuvole (29 Abr 2016)

Qué tal veis mi consumo.

http://i.imgur.com/KDLFZ02.png

Punta : 20 kW 
Valle: 80 kW 

2,3 kW + dha + TUR + bono social.

Hace apenas un año tenía 5,7 kW de potencia contratada y estaba en el mercado libre (me ha dado por mirar una factura), pagaba 90 € bimensual. 

Ahora 13 €.

Se nota el ahorro.


----------



## schleck (29 Abr 2016)

¿Alguien ha podido hacer un cambio de tarifa sin ser el titular del contrato? Quiero pasar de 2.0A a 2.0DHA.


----------



## Fuertes (29 Abr 2016)

schleck dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha podido hacer un cambio de tarifa sin ser el titular del contrato? Quiero pasar de 2.0A a 2.0DHA.



Sí, yo lo he hecho a menudo con Endesa por teléfono gratuito. Si dices que el titular es un abuelete vecino tuyo y le estás echando una mano. Alguna vez me han dicho que se ponga el titular un momento, pero raramente.
También se puede pedir ese cambio por la web en muchas comercializadoras, has de registrarte antes. Y los datos pada registrarse están en la factura.


----------



## Ds_84 (1 May 2016)

mis padres 15eu este mes.

pvpc, 2,3kw y DHA.

pendiente de solicitar bono social.

grandioso este hilo. se puede vivir PERFECTAMENTE con 2,3kW.

gracias @Fuertes y a todos los que habéis aportado.

---------- Post added 01-may-2016 at 23:57 ----------




nuvole dijo:


> Hace apenas un año tenía 5,7 kW de potencia contratada y estaba en el mercado libre (me ha dado por mirar una factura), pagaba 90 € bimensual.
> 
> Ahora 13 €.
> 
> Se nota el ahorro.



13euros bimensual? flipante.

puedes colgar la imagen otra vez..no se ve :XX:

saludos,


----------



## Fuertes (2 May 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> mis padres 15eu este mes.
> 
> pvpc, 2,3kw y DHA.
> 
> ...



La factura de nuvole de 13 euros tiene pinta de ser de 39 días.
Con 2,3 kw + bono social el mínimo mensual (sin consumo) son 8,5 euros (7,5 termino de potencia + 1 alquiler de contador)


----------



## nuvole (2 May 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> mis padres 15eu este mes.
> 
> pvpc, 2,3kw y DHA.
> 
> ...



No. Esa factura es mensual igual que ésta otra.







100 kW y 29 días.

¿Está bien de consumo?

70 en valle y 30 en punta.


----------



## Fuertes (2 May 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> 100 kW y 29 días.
> 
> ¿Está bien de consumo?
> 
> 70 en valle y 30 en punta.



Si solo tienes electricidad es un consumo muy bajo, enhorabuena.
En casa somos 3 y consumimos 55-75 kWh/mes, pero hay que añadirle 6 m3 de gas para cocinar y agua caliente


----------



## nuvole (2 May 2016)

Yo estoy sólo. La mayoría del consumo se lo lleva mi amigo termo.


----------



## tomagi (4 May 2016)

Bueno,vamos bien,seguimos bajando.
Tengo todo eléctrico lavavajillas (es el único que procuro ponerlo en horario valle,1 combi una nevera de una puerta de 1.85 un congelador vertical de 1.6,inducción y 3 bombas de calor llevan sin parar desde noviembre . 

terme de potència
5,75 kW x 59 dies x 0,121317 41,16 e
terme d'energia
550 kWh x 0,110524 60,79 e
794 kWh x 0,038656 30,69 e
impost sobre l'electricitat
5,11269632% s/ 6,78 132,64 e
lloguer d'equips de mesura
59 dies x 0,026557 1,57 e
BASE IMPOSABLE 140,99
QUOTA IVA ( 21 % ) 29,61
IMPORT TOTAL EUROS.............. 170,60

Cada mes mas consumo y la factura cada vez menos.

31/10/2015 31/12/2015 1.091 kw	191,74 €	

31/12/2015	29/02/2016 1.292 kw	183,97 €	

29/02/2016	29/04/2016 1.344 kw	170,60 €


----------



## nuvole (4 May 2016)

Qué barbaridad.


----------



## tomagi (4 May 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Qué barbaridad.



Cualo????????

---------- Post added 04-may-2016 at 12:36 ----------

si es por mi,si te digo lo que gastaba de gas lo fliparias mas.mas del doble que ahora,solo el gas,luego cuenta la luz.


----------



## nuvole (4 May 2016)

No, sólo que me quedo flipado con los kW en comparación con mi factura.

Pero está muy bien.


----------



## tomagi (4 May 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> No, sólo que me quedo flipado con los kW en comparación con mi factura.
> 
> Pero está muy bien.



Es ahora en invierno,(la casa es grande)aquí hace mucho frío.Luego ya son facturas mas normales,40-60€ cada dos meses.Al contrario en verano no hace falta AA.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 May 2016)

actualizo:

ya dique que mis padres pagaron 15eu/MES (2,3kw, PVPC, DHA) (bono social en tramite, no aplicable todavia).

consumo: 53kwh total sin iva: 12,3 EU (aprox).

consumo: 40% valle 60% pico.

pues bien...

esta manyana (sabado xD)...les viene a casa un comercial de iberdrola..con una factura 'tipo'...que reflejava lo siguiente:

mercado libre
5,75kw potencia
consumo: 173kwh
total a pagar: (sin iva) 36,5 EU.

pues el comercial les dice....que están pagando la luz cara tal como lo tienen ahora...(0,23eu/kwh)...frente a 0,21eu/kwh..con la configuracion que arroja la factura 'tipo' que trae el comercial.

mis padres no han sabido que contestar, menos mal que no han firmado nada.

logicamente mis viejos ni se han percatado que todavia no han 'trasladado' los consumos fuertes a periodo valle para beneficiarse del descuento suculento.

simplemente actualizo para que veais como les jode que la gente se cambie..

aparecen en casa de uno, con falacias traperas..

ya se lo he dicho a mi madre (para que ella lo entienda)...'a mi dime a cuanto pagas el litro de gasolina...no lo que consume tu coche...pk yo a lo mejor voy con un 4L y tu vas con un deportivo'...

parece que al final lo han entendido..

enfin.

que os parece la labor de estos comerciales? xDD en sabado que los tienen currando jojo


----------



## Fuertes (7 May 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> actualizo:
> 
> ya dique que mis padres pagaron 15eu/MES (2,3kw, PVPC, DHA) (bono social en tramite, no aplicable todavia).
> 
> ...



El hambre hace espabilar el ingenio. Haciendo autentico malabarismos aritméticos para ir cazando contratos y llevarse su comi. Curran los sábados y dicen lo que sea porque suelen ir 100% a comisión, si no venden no cobran. Según esos cálculos de la factura tipo, kwh sale a 0,09 eur. Cosa que es mas caro que lo que pagan tus padres incluso sin bono social, y a parte seguro que eran falsos pues el mercado libre nk baja de 0,12 eur/kwh. Y el PVPC no tiene comerciales.
Por cierto, di a tus padres que no enseñen ninguna factura a un picapuertas: una simple foto al CUPS y dni les puede servir para cambiarlos a mercado libre.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 May 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> El hambre hace espabilar el ingenio. Haciendo autentico malabarismos aritméticos para ir cazando contratos y llevarse su comi. Curran los sábados y dicen lo que sea porque suelen ir 100% a comisión, si no venden no cobran. Según esos cálculos de la factura tipo, kwh sale a 0,09 eur. Cosa que es mas caro que lo que pagan tus padres incluso sin bono social, y a parte seguro que eran falsos pues el mercado libre nk baja de 0,12 eur/kwh. Y el PVPC no tiene comerciales.
> Por cierto, di a tus padres que no enseñen ninguna factura a un picapuertas: una simple foto al CUPS y dni les puede servir para cambiarlos a mercado libre.



lo 'fuerte' del asunto, es que 'haciendo una regla de tres' - que es lo que ha hecho el comercial - si salen los números ..vamos, que el comercial tiene razón.

cosa que mis padres no son capaces de entender, ya que usan razonamientos 'palilleros'..

'si por 60kwh pago 12eu...i por 170kwh pagarias 36eu....tal como lo tenemos ahora, lo estamos pagando caro'...

con esto es con lo que se han quedado mis padres...y de ahi no los sacas ::

enfin


----------



## kron-ragnarok (7 May 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Una pregunta.

Voy a mirar alquiler para irme en este mes o el que viene, independizandome de mis padres, yo solo.
¿Que tarifa y consumo me recomendais?

¿El que comentais de menos de 3(No se si seria fuerza o que seria  ), que me daria para tener conectado a la vez?

Un saludo.


----------



## Fuertes (8 May 2016)

kron-ragnarok dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Una pregunta.
> 
> ...



Con 2,3 kw de potencia contratada pagarás muy poquito de luz y vivendo sólo tendrás más que suficiente a menos que tengas calefacción eléctrica. Podrías tener problemas si enciendes a la vez tres de estos: horno, fuego de vitro, microondas, lavapatos, lavadora en caliente, plancha. Sí te imprescindible usar tres de esos a la vez, contrata 3,45 kw.


----------



## suncloud (8 May 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Con 2,3 kw de potencia contratada pagarás muy poquito de luz y vivendo sólo tendrás más que suficiente a menos que tengas calefacción eléctrica. Podrías tener problemas si enciendes a la vez tres de estos: horno, fuego de vitro, microondas, lavapatos, lavadora en caliente, plancha. Sí te imprescindible usar tres de esos a la vez, contrata 3,45 kw.




También tienes que mirar si tienes termo de agua caliente o calentador por gas. En el primer caso añade el termo como otro de los "gordos" incluidos por Fuertes en su lista, aunque es cierto que si vives solo, tienes un termo grande, etc. puedes usar un programador (para que se conecte sólo durante la noche) y problema solucionado.


----------



## kron-ragnarok (8 May 2016)

Buenas.

Gracias por la informacion.

Ya a ver que encuentro asi majo de alquiler, aunque ya tengo echado el ojo a algun pisito baratillo 

Un saludo.


----------



## murpi (9 May 2016)

Pues creo que me voy a pasar a la tarifa social. 

En mi caso, lo único que tenemos que consume es el termo de agua caliente una máquina de oxigenoterapia, que creo que consume alrededor de 400w hora, y que ahora sólo funciona desde las 22:00 a las 9:00, más o menos. 

En el caso de tener problemas, tengo un programador y podría apagar el termo a esas horas, aunque no creo que salte el limitador porque no hay nada que consuma demasiado.


----------



## suncloud (9 May 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Con 2,3 kw de potencia contratada pagarás muy poquito de luz y vivendo sólo tendrás más que suficiente a menos que tengas calefacción eléctrica. Podrías tener problemas si enciendes a la vez tres de estos: horno, fuego de vitro, microondas, lavapatos, lavadora en caliente, plancha. Sí te imprescindible usar tres de esos a la vez, contrata 3,45 kw.





murpi dijo:


> Pues creo que me voy a pasar a la tarifa social.
> 
> En mi caso, lo único que tenemos que consume es el termo de agua caliente una máquina de oxigenoterapia, que creo que consume alrededor de 400w hora, y que ahora sólo funciona desde las 22:00 a las 9:00, más o menos.
> 
> En el caso de tener problemas, tengo un programador y podría apagar el termo a esas horas, aunque no creo que salte el limitador porque no hay nada que consuma demasiado.




Puedes comprobar el consumo del termo para estar más seguro. Pero dudo que te pases con el termo y máquina (y nevera). Todo es hacer pruebas y en todo caso poner un programador para que el termo funcione en otras horas.

De todas formas si tienes esa máquina funcionando por la noche, y si el termo tiene un consumo que no te supone un problema, lo ideal es que pongas tarifa con discrimacion horaria, y el termo lo programes...pero para que funcione en horario valle (de noche). De hecho, y si la máquina se apaga sobre las 09.00, y por si las "moscas" te pasas con el termo, puedes programar para que el termo se conecte desde las 09.00 a las 12.00, pues todavía es horario valle (de hecho hasta las 13.00 en horario de verano). 

El ahorro al tener bono social y discriminación horaria (más tarifa regulada) sería muy importante en tu caso.


----------



## nuvole (10 May 2016)




----------



## Fuertes (10 May 2016)

Presentan un paquete de medidas contra la pobreza energética que consiste en retirarle el bono social al 95% de los que lo tienen.
Se puede ser máz cínico ?


----------



## suncloud (10 May 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Presentan un paquete de medidas contra la pobreza energética que consiste en retirarle el bono social al 95% de los que lo tienen.
> Se puede ser máz cínico ?



Esto es la guerra Fuertes, a fucking guerra. Ellos tienen tanques, nosotros piedras. Pero "ellos" son los malos de las películas, los hijos de la gran puta, los mangantes, etc...nosotros tenemos el poder de ser muchos y poder joderles, algo al menos, con nuestras armas...


----------



## Isuzu (10 May 2016)

Ayer hice la gestión de pasarme a la tarifa regulada con bono social. En total tres llamadas y un total de 1 hora para que estos hijos se satanás de Endesa me pasaran la grabación.

Encima la operadora diciéndome que la tarifa que tenia llevaba descuentos que no me cambiara.

Fue decir bono social y me tuvo 20 minutos para decir un SI grabado.



A que juega esta gente? En que mierda de país vivimos con un sistema tan retorcido??

Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (10 May 2016)

Isuzu dijo:


> Ayer hice la gestión de pasarme a la tarifa regulada con bono social. En total tres llamadas y un total de 1 hora para que estos hijos se satanás de Endesa me pasaran la grabación.
> 
> Encima la operadora diciéndome que la tarifa que tenia llevaba descuentos que no me cambiara.
> 
> ...



A los ladrones no les gusta que no les dejen robar, se ponen de mala leche. Un ladrón que lleva robando impunemente años se siente ya casi como si estuviese en su poder robar sin que el usuario se queje o intente reducir al mínimo el robo. Son hijos de puta, y como tales se comportan.


----------



## Akela 14 (10 May 2016)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios, mención especial para Fuertes, que parece que sabe mucho de esto.

Ya lo he comentado más veces, estoy con Viesgo, antes E-on y llevo como tres meses para que me cambien a tarifa PVPC y discriminación horaria 2.0DHA y no hacen mas que darme largas.

Un día vinieron unos técnicos a mi casa (no estaba yo) y comentaron a mi madre que para hacer ese cambio había que cambiar el contador (hace dos años que nos cambiaron el contador antiguo analógico por uno digital) y cambiar toda la instalación eléctrica de la casa.

Otra vez me mandaron por correo un documento para rellenar y mandar a la central, al poco me dijeron que estaba mal rellenado.

En fin, que no se si acabaré de hacer el cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## murpi (10 May 2016)

suncloud dijo:


> Puedes comprobar el consumo del termo para estar más seguro. Pero dudo que te pases con el termo y máquina (y nevera). Todo es hacer pruebas y en todo caso poner un programador para que el termo funcione en otras horas.
> 
> De todas formas si tienes esa máquina funcionando por la noche, y si el termo tiene un consumo que no te supone un problema, lo ideal es que pongas tarifa con discrimacion horaria, y el termo lo programes...pero para que funcione en horario valle (de noche). De hecho, y si la máquina se apaga sobre las 09.00, y por si las "moscas" te pasas con el termo, puedes programar para que el termo se conecte desde las 09.00 a las 12.00, pues todavía es horario valle (de hecho hasta las 13.00 en horario de verano).
> 
> El ahorro al tener bono social y discriminación horaria (más tarifa regulada) sería muy importante en tu caso.



Gracias por la respuesta. 
Lo de la discriminación horaria no lo termino de ver claro, porque el termo es de 50 litros y es posible que nos faltase agua caliente. Además, tengo dos ordenadores funcionando desde la mañana a la noche, aunque igual me animo y estudio los consumos. 

¿Os piden muchos requisitos para pasar al bono social? Iberdrola pide un montón de papeles y además tendría que cambiar el titular del contrato, porque el actual lleva fallecido más de 20 años.


----------



## Fuertes (10 May 2016)

murpi dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Lo de la discriminación horaria no lo termino de ver claro, porque el termo es de 50 litros y es posible que nos faltase agua caliente. Además, tengo dos ordenadores funcionando desde la mañana a la noche, aunque igual me animo y estudio los consumos.
> 
> ¿Os piden muchos requisitos para pasar al bono social? Iberdrola pide un montón de papeles y además tendría que cambiar el titular del contrato, porque el actual lleva fallecido más de 20 años.



Si rebajas a 2.3 kw y estas en mercado regulado (tarifa PVPC), para el bono social solo te pueden pedir el empadronamiento del titular (que en tu caso es el cementerio) para comprobar que es tu vivienda habitual. Incluso Endesa suele aplicarlo automáticamente sin pedir papeles. 
Respecto a la DH, hazme caso, pontela aunque no cambies habitos y veras como ahorras. El horario valle es 23-13 en verano, 22-12 en invierno. El 60% del tiempo. Basta con que hagas el 27% del consumo en esas 14 horas para que salga a cuenta. Y lo habitual es hacer el 45% ain cambiar ningún hábito


----------



## Juno4 (10 May 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Si rebajas a 2.3 kw y estas en mercado regulado (tarifa PVPC), para el bono social solo te pueden pedir el empadronamiento del titular (que en tu caso es el cementerio) para comprobar que es tu vivienda habitual. Incluso Endesa suele aplicarlo automáticamente sin pedir papeles.
> Respecto a la DH, hazme caso, pontela aunque no cambies habitos y veras como ahorras. El horario valle es 23-13 en verano, 22-12 en invierno. El 60% del tiempo. Basta con que hagas el 27% del consumo en esas 14 horas para que salga a cuenta. Y lo habitual es hacer el 45% ain cambiar ningún hábito



En endesa debe se ser automático. En mi comunidad esta el bono social y dudo mucho que alguien este empadronado en el cuartillo de las bicis.


----------



## murpi (11 May 2016)

En mi caso tendría que cambiar de titular el contrato, ya que no voy a poder aportar el certificado de empadronamiento de un fallecido. Sólo he cambiado un contrato de titular y lo hice todo por mail.


----------



## Viricida (11 May 2016)

Los cambios de titularidad no suelen dar problemas.


----------



## nuvole (14 May 2016)

Qué opináis del bono social. Lo quitarán o tardarán bastante en hacerlo.


----------



## debianita (17 May 2016)

Despues de leer la inmensa cantidad de información, me decido a dar el paso.

Mi situación:
- Contador del año de la polka
- ENDESA PVPC sin discriminación horaria, 3.30 KW contratados, peaje 2.0A
- ICP de 25 A

Quiero lo recomendado en el hilo: PVPC + DHA + 2.3 KW + bono social.

Tengo mis consumos controlados, unos 100KWh/mes y con visos de reducirlos.

Mis dudas:
- Para contratar lo dicho, me tienen que poner un contador tipo Orwell, tendrá algun coste adicional? O tan solo los 10 euros de bajada de potencia?

- Cuanto puede tardar todo el proceso de cambio?

- Tienen que tocar algo en mi cuadro electrico o tan solo cambiar el contador de la calle?

- Me dejo algun detalle adicional?

Gracias de antemano por todo lo aprendido, en especial a Fuertes. Está haciendo una gran labor paliando la mordida de la oligarquia.


----------



## Fuertes (17 May 2016)

debianita dijo:


> Despues de leer la inmensa cantidad de información, me decido a dar el paso.
> 
> Mi situación:
> - Contador del año de la polka
> ...



Tu infinita paciencia leyendo todo el hilo se verá recompensada con unas facturas mensuales de 18 euros.
Tienes que solicitar rebaja de potencia a 2,3 kw y cambio a tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA. Insiste en que quieres seguir en PVPC. Te costará 10,93 euros, vendrán a cambiar el contador y poner uno digital (te subirá 0,35 eur/mes el alquiler de contador), no tocarán nada en el cuadro de tu casa. 
Suelen tardar unos diez días.


----------



## debianita (17 May 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Tu infinita paciencia leyendo todo el hilo se verá recompensada con unas facturas mensuales de 18 euros.
> Tienes que solicitar rebaja de potencia a 2,3 kw y cambio a tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA. Insiste en que quieres seguir en PVPC. Te costará 10,93 euros, vendrán a cambiar el contador y poner uno digital (te subirá 0,35 eur/mes el alquiler de contador), no tocarán nada en el cuadro de tu casa.
> Suelen tardar unos diez días.



Gracias por la pronta respuesta. Mañana moveré el tema. Miedo me dá tratar con esta gente. Me ha costado Dios y ayuda realizar el cambio de titular. Como era una instalación antigua, me tocó sacar un boletín. Despues pelearme por un error en su base de datos referente a la dirección del domicilio. Todo este lio valdrá la pena tan solo por joder un poco su cuenta de resultados.


----------



## Fuertes (17 May 2016)

debianita dijo:


> Gracias por la pronta respuesta. Mañana moveré el tema. Miedo me dá tratar con esta gente. Me ha costado Dios y ayuda realizar el cambio de titular. Como era una instalación antigua, me tocó sacar un boletín. Despues pelearme por un error en su base de datos referente a la dirección del domicilio. Todo este lio valdrá la pena tan solo por joder un poco su cuenta de resultados.



Tú última frase describe exactamente lo que me mueve a escribir aquí. Cuando te hayan rebajado la potencia, si estás en Endesa puede que te apliquen directamente el bono social directamente. Si no lo hacen, o estas en alguna de las otras cuatro, tendrás que solicitarlo y te pedirán un certificado de empadronamiento


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 May 2016)

Pues me acaba de llegar la factura y 36€ por dos meses, más baja que nunca. No me cuadra porque mi consumo de luz es prácticamente el mismo todo el año (en verano algo más por el a/a, que obviamente aún no he puesto). Lo normal son unos 50-55 por dos meses. No entiendo este bajón.ienso:


----------



## Fuertes (18 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues me acaba de llegar la factura y 36€ por dos meses, más baja que nunca. No me cuadra porque mi consumo de luz es prácticamente el mismo todo el año (en verano algo más por el a/a, que obviamente aún no he puesto). Lo normal son unos 50-55 por dos meses. No entiendo este bajón.ienso:



El precio de la energía los últimos meses ha bajado un 20-30% gracias al viento que ha soplado y el agua disponible en los pantanos. Y eso te beneficia (sólo si estas en PVPC). Pero así y todo, me parece una rebaja muy grande. Posiblemente se deba a que además hayas consumido menos kWh y la factura sea de menos días.


----------



## suncloud (18 May 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues me acaba de llegar la factura y 36€ por dos meses, más baja que nunca. No me cuadra porque mi consumo de luz es prácticamente el mismo todo el año (en verano algo más por el a/a, que obviamente aún no he puesto). Lo normal son unos 50-55 por dos meses. No entiendo este bajón.ienso:



Es consumo real o estimado? Podría ser esto último, especialmente si todavía no han instalado el contador "inteligente" por tu zona. Pero vamos, también lo que comenta Fuertes, el precio de la electricidad ha bajado considerablemente en los útimos meses, así que si andas en el mercado regulado eso se notará en la factura. Finalmente, casi todas las comercializadoras como Iberdrola facturan como les sale de la polla en términos de días...una vez 34 días, otros 25, otros 40, y claro, tanto el término potencia como término consumo pueden cambiar mucho dependiente del número de días considerados.


----------



## nuvole (19 May 2016)

El recibo de la luz apunta a subidas en las próximas semanas pese al buen momento de los embalses


----------



## nuvole (20 May 2016)

Uno de cada cinco hogares no sabe que puede cambiar de compañía de luz o gas


----------



## Isuzu (22 May 2016)

Menudo follón de facturacion con Endesa desde que he cambiado la tarifa regulada y bajé la potencia, me han llegado cuatro facturas ya, alguna de importes ridículos, pero uno ya no sabe como situarse ni en que momento está del proceso a cambio a la tarifa de último recurso.-


----------



## nuvole (22 May 2016)

A mí me pasó lo mismo. Éste mes debería de llegarme bien ya.

A mí no me cobraban ninguna factura desde Febrero u abrí incidencia.

Poco a poco me iba llegando facturas de 1,40 - 10 - 30 € ...

Un desastre.


----------



## Fuertes (22 May 2016)

Isuzu dijo:


> Menudo follón de facturacion con Endesa desde que he cambiado la tarifa regulada y bajé la potencia, me han llegado cuatro facturas ya, alguna de importes ridículos, pero uno ya no sabe como situarse ni en que momento está del proceso a cambio a la tarifa de último recurso.-



Es fácil saber si ya te han hecho el trámite de pasar a mercado regulado:
- El emisor de la factura ha de ser "Endesa Energia XXI SLU"
- En algún sitio ha de poner PVPC, Precio Voluntario Pequeńo Consumidor o T.U.R.
- En los cálculos de término de potencia tienen que multiplicar por la nueva potencia.
Si te hacen facturas ridículas debe ser porque corresponden a pocos días, buena señal, están haciendo cambios


----------



## Isuzu (22 May 2016)

Si si, el cambio de potencia ya sale, la comercializadora aun sigue la anterior. Lo mas curioso es que donde ponen el contrato que tienes dicen que la modalidad PVPC a diferencia de la último recurso tiene descuentos incoporados bla,bla,bla.....y en tu zona personal me es imposible entrar siempre hay un error inesperado. Hijos de satanás.

Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvole (23 May 2016)

¿Os funciona la zona privada de Endesa distribución? Consigo entrar pero al clickar en curvas de carga se me queda pillado.


----------



## Fuertes (23 May 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> ¿Os funciona la zona privada de Endesa distribución? Consigo entrar pero al clickar en curvas de carga se me queda pillado.



A mí también se me queda pillado en el mismo punto.
La semana pasada iba.


----------



## murpi (23 May 2016)

110€ esta vez (de dos meses) , 30€ menos que la vez anterior. 

Se nota que ya llega el buen tiempo y de ahí la bajada de consumo.


----------



## nuvole (23 May 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> A mí también se me queda pillado en el mismo punto.
> La semana pasada iba.



Me acaba de rular Fuertes.


----------



## petate (23 May 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> El recibo de la luz apunta a subidas en las próximas semanas pese al buen momento de los embalses



no debí pinchar en el link, me has dado la tarde :´(

Fué bonito mientras duró, y duró poco.


----------



## Isuzu (25 May 2016)

Pues ya me ha venido la carta de Endesa Energía XXI dándome la bienvenida.

Mi padre al que animé al cambio, pues tiene menos necesidad de potencia que yo,lo solventó en una mañana en la tienda física.

Gracias a todos los del hilo.

Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvole (12 Jun 2016)




----------



## suncloud (19 Jun 2016)

Para los que tienen PVPC....subidica al caer. Esto es normal?

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...troactivo-abril-2014/0003_201606G18P45991.htm


----------



## Fuertes (20 Jun 2016)

suncloud dijo:


> Para los que tienen PVPC....subidica al caer. Esto es normal?
> 
> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...troactivo-abril-2014/0003_201606G18P45991.htm



Bueno, parece que a los de PVPC nos quieren subir retroactivamente 1,5 eur/kw y año. Pero a los de mercado libre les quieren hacer pagar el sueldo de los picapuertas que dan la lata para cambiarte de compañía. Mandan huevos


> el regulador también apunta a la posibilidad de que se compense a las eléctricas por los costes en los que incurren para captar y retener a sus clientes, que calcula en 56,4 euros por consumidor.


----------



## suncloud (20 Jun 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Bueno, parece que a los de PVPC nos quieren subir retroactivamente 1,5 eur/kw y año. Pero a los de mercado libre les quieren hacer pagar el sueldo de los picapuertas que dan la lata para cambiarte de compañía. Mandan huevos



jjojojo, este país es una jodida banana. Directamente que les dejen derecho de pernada a estos puercos de las eléctricas patrias.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (22 Jun 2016)

petate dijo:


> no debí pinchar en el link, me has dado la tarde :´(
> 
> Fué bonito mientras duró, y duró poco.




os vais a acordar de soria, eso para que os dejeis comer el coco por le duopolio televisivo, soria deberia tener una estatua, le vais a echer de menos...


----------



## suncloud (22 Jun 2016)

peñuelas dijo:


> Como siempre quien paga las puertas giratorias....pues hombre los de siempre, tranquilos las eléctricas no ponen de su bolsillo.
> 
> Iberchocha no Me deja bajarme el csv., Me dice no tengo conexión a Internet y como estoy metido en su Wed.
> Mucho controlarnos, pero cuanto menos sepamos los usuarios mejor les va.
> ...



Entiendo que se refiere a problemas con Ibertrochca comercializadora y su apestosa web, no?

Ni idea pues hace unos meses que me piré de ese nido de ratas. Si tiene Iberdrola como distribuidora puedes mirar el consumo en su web:
https://www.iberdroladistribucionelectrica.com/consumidores/inicio.html

Las de las otras distribuidoras no les tengo a mano, pero es cuestión de buscarlas en "Google".


----------



## jorgepayerm (22 Jun 2016)

suncloud dijo:


> Entiendo que se refiere a problemas con Ibertrochca comercializadora y su apestosa web, no?
> 
> Ni idea pues hace unos meses que me piré de ese nido de ratas. Si tiene Iberdrola como distribuidora puedes mirar el consumo en su web:
> https://www.iberdroladistribucionelectrica.com/consumidores/inicio.html
> ...



Buenas tardes. La de endesa es:

Endesa Distribución > Inicio

Una pregunta. Actualmente tengo contador antiguo, y quisiera bajarme a 2,3kW. Si pido la bajada en el momento de venir me cambian el contador por el nuevo telegestionado?

Podríais contadme vuestra experiencia?

Gracias 
Un saludo


----------



## Fuertes (22 Jun 2016)

jorgepayerm dijo:


> Buenas tardes. La de endesa es:
> 
> Endesa Distribución > Inicio
> 
> ...



Sí. Aprovechan para poner el contador inteligente, que lo han de poner igualmente antes de 2018, y se ahorran ponerte un ICP de 10 A.
Importante que estés en tarifa PVPC para que te apliquen el bono social. Endesa lo suele aplicar automáticamente, las otras suelen pedir certificado de empadronamiento y tardar unos meses


----------



## jorgepayerm (22 Jun 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Sí. Aprovechan para poner el contador inteligente, que lo han de poner igualmente antes de 2018, y se ahorran ponerte un ICP de 10 A.
> Importante que estés en tarifa PVPC para que te apliquen el bono social. Endesa lo suele aplicar automáticamente, las otras suelen pedir certificado de empadronamiento y tardar unos meses



Estoy en PVPC efectivamente. Pero en Ibertrola, no se, desde siempre que vivo aquí. ¿Alguna ventaja si me cambio a Endesa? Ya tengo un contrato en endesa de otra casa, me beneficiaría unificarlos? 

Gracias

Enviado desde mi Energy Phone Pro Qi mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (22 Jun 2016)

jorgepayerm dijo:


> Estoy en PVPC efectivamente. Pero en Ibertrola, no se, desde siempre que vivo aquí. ¿Alguna ventaja si me cambio a Endesa? Ya tengo un contrato en endesa de otra casa, me beneficiaría unificarlos?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Energy Phone Pro Qi mediante Tapatalk



El precio del PVPC es idéntico entre las 5 que lo ofrecen, por ley. La diferencia es en la aplicación del bono social (-25% del total). Si Iberdrola te pone pegas o tarda en ponértelo, Endesa (por lo menos hasta hace poco) lo aplicaba automáticamente cuando tienes PVPC+2,3 kw


----------



## Viricida (23 Jun 2016)

Tengo que decir que EDP me aplicó el bono social bastante rápidamente dentro de lo que cabe (una factura tardaron). Quizá debería reclamar la primera factura ya que también era mi vivienda habitual en ese momento... pero ya estoy hasta arriba de reclamaciones y líos. En este país no se puede vivir si uno pretende que todo se haga bien.


----------



## Juno4 (23 Jun 2016)

jorgepayerm dijo:


> Buenas tardes. La de endesa es:
> 
> Endesa Distribución > Inicio
> 
> ...



Si, te lo cambian y te activan el limitador en el contador. Al menos a mi, que subí potencia me lo hicieron así.


----------



## Isuzu (24 Jun 2016)

Primera factura de Endesa, ahora mensual,no entiendo porqué, y algo menos de 20 euros. 

Bravo!!

Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (26 Jun 2016)

peñuelas dijo:


> Desde el día 21 junio 2016 llevo intentando descargar el CSV en IBERDROLA DISTRIBUCION y tarari tarari, Me dice error en conexión de internet y que revise Mi conexion a internet.
> PUES COMO NARICES ESTOY METIDO EN SU WED, entro veo los contratos con edp y MAS TONTERIA pero bajarme del tiempo de las facturas o por dias talari talari.
> ES DECIR NO ME PUEDO BAJAR EL CSV.
> Tanto tiempo sin funcionar ESTE CACHARRO DE WED O CONTADOR MUY SABIONDO, vaya servicio da iberdrola distribucion.
> A Mi internet Me funciona bien.



Yo también tengo problemas para acceder a la web de Iberdrola distribución. Llevo días sin poder entrar en condiciones, y casi siempre se queda colgada sin poder consultar nada. Hoy parece que ya me deja sin problemas.


----------



## suncloud (20 Jul 2016)

Última de las ratas apestosas de los comerciales en mi finca. Viene una sucia rata cani diciendo que si a principios de mes no había recibido una notificación en un "lado" de la factura diciendo que se tendría que "facturar desde mi comunidad autónoma", de lo contrario es ilegal y pagaría más y se acabaría el mundo. 

Le digo al joven desgraciado: ¿de qué factura y empresa hablas? ¿ iberdrola? Ya no estoy hace tiempo. 

Rata contesta: Ah, pero da igual, le deben de facturar en la nueva desde aquí. 

Suncloud: Pero señor, si Hola Luz, mi comercializadora, no tiene sede en esta apestosa tierra. 

Rata: Ya ya, pero eso no puede ser..pagará una "multa".

y nada, ya le he cerrado pues tenía el Calipo calentándose. Le he dicho que muy bien, que ya me lo notificarán de nuevo por correo o como sea...y la rata se ha ido pues se daba cuenta que me la bufaba todas sus gilipolleces y "amenazas". He cerrado, he pensado un rato, y después en un acto de bondad he salido para recorrer toda la escalera y mandarles a tomar por culo de la finca, bajo amenaza de llamar a la policía. Pero la sucia rata ya se habría ido o estaría dentro de una casa timando a algún viejuno (el 90% de mi finca es mayor de 60 años). 

La madre de la gran puta, a estos canis de mierda, pero sobretodo a empresuchas como las de la hija de puta de la mujer de Ken, y como a las putas eléctricas de mierda que subcontratan a esta basura...todo con el visto bueno y pasotismo de los órganos reguladores/gobierno. 

Malditos hijos de puta, todos, mal rayo los parta.


----------



## Baubens (20 Jul 2016)

si, y quiero comprarme la bateria esa de tesla para usarla en horas puntas


----------



## nuvole (20 Jul 2016)

Baubens dijo:


> si, y quiero comprarme la bateria esa de tesla para usarla en horas puntas



Y yo. Que se jodan.


----------



## murpi (21 Jul 2016)

Hoy han venido a leer el contador, así que en unos días os pondré al corriente del nuevo sablazo.


----------



## Trustno1 (21 Jul 2016)

La última factura ha sido de 284kwh (dos meses), hemos pagado 41,55€ mi gozo en un pozo. ¡Ay! que bien sienta tener el bono social y poder vivir con 2,3 jeje ya veremos hasta cuándo dura.


----------



## SPQR (21 Jul 2016)

Bueno, por fin hace dos semanas me pasé por la oficina de Ibertrola e hice el completo:

Cambio el contrato de mercado libre a PVPC, bajada de potencia a 2,3 Kw (tasa de 10€) y discriminación horaria.

Estoy esperando la primera factura en condiciones, para poder comparar.

La idea es aguantar hasta Septiembre y despues pasar a Endesa con bono sucial.

Iré informando.


----------



## suncloud (21 Jul 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> Bueno, por fin hace dos semanas me pasé por la oficina de Ibertrola e hice el completo:
> 
> Cambio el contrato de mercado libre a PVPC, bajada de potencia a 2,3 Kw (tasa de 10€) y discriminación horaria.
> 
> ...



Para qué quieres pasar a Endesa si en Iberdrola podrías tener igualmente el bono social?


----------



## SPQR (21 Jul 2016)

suncloud dijo:


> Para qué quieres pasar a Endesa si en Iberdrola podrías tener igualmente el bono social?



En Enpesa te lo dan automáticamente al tener 2,3Kw. En Iberchola te piden que justifiques documentalmente que tienes derecho.

O eso he leído en otros hilos de este subforo. Cuando lo haga, lo comento.


----------



## herodes2 (21 Jul 2016)

SPQR dijo:


> En Enpesa te lo dan automáticamente al tener 2,3Kw. En Iberchola te piden que justifiques documentalmente que tienes derecho.
> 
> O eso he leído en otros hilos de este subforo. Cuando lo haga, lo comento.



Sólo tienes que justificar que el titular está empadronado en esa dirección, pides un certificado de empadronamiento por internet y lo envías a Iberdrola.


----------



## nuvole (28 Jul 2016)

Mi último consumo mensual.

2,3 kW + tur con dh + 34 días + 150 kW consumidos.

20 € cuando antes pagaba 50 €.


----------



## SPQR (29 Jul 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Mi último consumo mensual.
> 
> 2,3 kW + tur con dh + 34 días + 150 kW consumidos.
> 
> 20 € cuando antes pagaba 50 €.



Mis facturas con 150-170 Kw andaban mas cerca de los 70€, que de los 50 en el puto mercado "lliure".

Expectante me hayo a la espera de la próxima factura. Entiendo que va a ser un "sí se puede", en vez de un no pudimos... ::


----------



## John Fantoche (29 Jul 2016)

30 dias. 80 kwh. 16 euros. PVPC 2.0 con bono social y 2.2 kw


----------



## murpi (29 Jul 2016)

753 kw de dos meses. 
Total factura en números redondos: 128 euros. 

Unos 25 euros más que la última vez hace dos meses.


----------



## navajas (29 Jul 2016)

RTJ85 dijo:


> Prefactura de Julio holaluz:
> 
> Potencia 1,73 kW
> P1 455 kWh
> ...



Es de una mensualidad o de dos?


----------



## Fuertes (29 Jul 2016)

RTJ85 dijo:


> Prefactura de Julio holaluz:
> 
> Potencia 1,73 kW
> P1 455 kWh
> ...



Aunque sea de 2 meses, 800 kWh es un consumo alto para la potencia contratada de 1,73 kW.
Se trata de un comercio ? Qué tienes enchufado ?
Recuerda que para el bono social te van a pedir certificado de empadronamiento.


----------



## eloy_85 (29 Jul 2016)

Baubens dijo:


> si, y quiero comprarme la bateria esa de tesla para usarla en horas puntas



que es eso


----------



## nuvole (7 Ago 2016)

En una vivienda tengo contratado una potencia de 2,3 kW.

Tengo una unidad de aire acondicionado por conductos y me consume más, habrá algún problema?

Pongo el consumo instantáneo.

http://i.imgur.com/TMCiIOZ.jpg

Me consume 2,5 kW.


----------



## John Fantoche (7 Ago 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> En una vivienda tengo contratado una potencia de 2,3 kW.
> 
> Tengo una unidad de aire acondicionado por conductos y me consume más, habrá algún problema?
> 
> ...




Que medidor de consumo mas chulo! Yo tambien quiero poner uno así.


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ago 2016)

John Fantoche dijo:


> Que medidor de consumo mas chulo! Yo tambien quiero poner uno así.



Lo ganó en un concurso en el foro de nergiza.


----------



## nuvole (7 Ago 2016)

Existe algún problema el tema de estar consumiendo esa intensidad con 2,3 kW?

Tengo otro caso de un familiar que tiene el cerm1 y con potencia contratada de 4,6 kW.

Lo raro es que en el contador aparece una potencia contratada de 15 kW y creo que hasta con maxímetro es eso posible?

http://i.imgur.com/SPM3CTS.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/9DTAgmQ.jpg

Debería de hablar por chat de endesa sobre los 15 kW en el contador y la lectura de maxímetro o lo dejo tal cual.

En la factura no me sale nada de maxímetro y pone 4,6 kW. Me cobran o faccturan 4,6 kW.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ago 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Existe algún problema el tema de estar consumiendo esa intensidad con 2,3 kW?
> 
> Tengo otro caso de un familiar que tiene el cerm1 y con potencia contratada de 4,6 kW.
> 
> ...



Sobre tener contratado 2,3 kw y consumir 2,5 kw, no da ningún problema. Entra en el margen, y la prueba es que no te saltan los plomos.
Sobre el que tiene 4,6 kw contratados y el contador marca 15 kw, yo no haría ni caso. Lo importante es que pague sólo por 4,6 kw. Es posible que tenga aún un ICP mecánico del 20A y el ICP del contador esté desactivado. Lo que sí se podría mirar es si necesita contratar 4,6 kw viendo que el maxímetro le marca 0,8 kw.


----------



## nuvole (7 Ago 2016)

Pero es normal que en una casa le facturen por maxímetro? A ver si se creen que tiene realmente 15 kW. Entonces le sería mejor con 3.45 kW? Gracias.


----------



## ForeroMedio (7 Ago 2016)

Hola chicos, yo estoy desesperado, ahora en verano me crujen... tengo contratados 5kw en trifásica porque tengo un aire acondicionado de conductos de tres fases a 380v.
La factura media en verano es de 300€ para dos meses. Tengo el contador antiguo, no el inteligente.
Que puedo hacer para bajar la factura?


----------



## Juno4 (7 Ago 2016)

ForeroMedio dijo:


> Hola chicos, yo estoy desesperado, ahora en verano me crujen... tengo contratados 5kw en trifásica porque tengo un aire acondicionado de conductos de tres fases a 380v.
> La factura media en verano es de 300€ para dos meses. Tengo el contador antiguo, no el inteligente.
> Que puedo hacer para bajar la factura?



Poner la tarifa nocturna, pasar todo a led, bajar las persianas a tope para evitar el sol, subir la temperatura y concienciarse de que en verano pagarás todo lo que no pagaste en invierno.

100 € mensuales en julio / agosto es más o menos lo normal con aire centralizado. En zonas de intenso calor poco más se puede rascar a no ser que te pases al abanico.


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ago 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Pero es normal que en una casa le facturen por maxímetro? A ver si se creen que tiene realmente 15 kW. Entonces le sería mejor con 3.45 kW? Gracias.



Que el contador indique la entrada 1.16.0 no sig ifica que le facturen por maxímetro. Todos los contadores toman esa medida, porque así estan programados de fábrica. Para saber si le facturan por maxímetro, y para saber la potencia contratada, hay qur mirar su factura. ¿Cuanto paga de potencia contratada?
Únicamrnte se facturan por maxímetro si tienes >15 kw o si tienes un ascensor y lo has solicitado explícitamente

---------- Post added 07-ago-2016 at 18:19 ----------




ForeroMedio dijo:


> Hola chicos, yo estoy desesperado, ahora en verano me crujen... tengo contratados 5kw en trifásica porque tengo un aire acondicionado de conductos de tres fases a 380v.
> La factura media en verano es de 300€ para dos meses. Tengo el contador antiguo, no el inteligente.
> Que puedo hacer para bajar la factura?



Antes de final 2018 te cambiarán el contador por uno digital y es probable que te salten los plomos y tengas que aumentar potencia. Los contadores digitales cortan si en una de las tres fases se supera 1/3 de la potencia contratada, mientras que los ICPS sólo consideran el consumo total. Si tienes algún aparato no trifásico de mucho consumo, te puede pasar.


----------



## nuvole (7 Ago 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Que el contador indique la entrada 1.16.0 no sig ifica que le facturen por maxímetro. Todos los contadores toman esa medida, porque así estan programados de fábrica. Para saber si le facturan por maxímetro, y para saber la potencia contratada, hay qur mirar su factura. ¿Cuanto paga de potencia contratada?
> Únicamrnte se facturan por maxímetro si tienes >15 kw o si tienes un ascensor y lo has solicitado explícitamente



Gracias Fuertes por tu atención, eres muy amable.

De factura con 4,6 paga unos 34 € aproximadamente.

En el contador hay una entrada que informa de si te has pasado de potencia contratada y en mi caso es 2,6 kW. No me penalizarán por exceso de potencia? Tengo 2,3.

También quisiera saber qué significan las flechas y ya te dejo en paz 

Gracias y gracias.


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ago 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Gracias Fuertes por tu atención, eres muy amable.
> 
> De factura con 4,6 paga unos 34 € aproximadamente.
> 
> ...



No, en ningún caso te van a penalizar aunque superes la potencia contratada (eso solo pasa cuando hay facturación por maxímetro, en >15 kw o ascensor).
Lqs flecha significa el cuadrante del consumo:
- derecha: consumo de activa
- izquierda: exportaciôn de activa (solo es posible si tienes paneles y producen más de lo que gastas)
- arriba: consumo de reactiva adelantado a la fase
- abajo: consumo de reactiva atrasado a la fase.

No es ninguna molestia, es un placer


----------



## Covaleda (7 Ago 2016)

2,300 Kw Contratados.
Muy raramente paso de los 20€ mensuales.


----------



## suncloud (8 Ago 2016)

ForeroMedio dijo:


> Hola chicos, yo estoy desesperado, ahora en verano me crujen... tengo contratados 5kw en trifásica porque tengo un aire acondicionado de conductos de tres fases a 380v.
> La factura media en verano es de 300€ para dos meses. Tengo el contador antiguo, no el inteligente.
> Que puedo hacer para bajar la factura?



+

Pon aquí el detalle de tu última factura, incluyendo precio de la energía consumida, potencia contratada y posibles extras como mantenimientos, etc. A lo mejor te podemos dar alguna idea.


----------



## nuvole (19 Ago 2016)

Hola, mi última factura. Lo raro es que me han facturado solamente 22 días ¿por qué tan poco?

TUR + DH + 2,3 KW + BONO 

104 KW 

14,30 €


----------



## Lacoste (24 Ago 2016)

Factura agosto (30 días)

16,48 euros

85 kwh


----------



## nuvole (26 Ago 2016)

Os quiero enseñar ésta factura para saber si se puede mejorar o si merece la pena cambiarse a Endesa.

Mis vecinos tienen como distribuidora y comercializadora Endesa y yo tengo fecsa-enher (gas natural fenosa).

¿Es la misma o podré cambiar?












Gracias


----------



## suncloud (26 Ago 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Os quiero enseñar ésta factura para saber si se puede mejorar o si merece la pena cambiarse a Endesa.
> 
> Mis vecinos tienen como distribuidora y comercializadora Endesa y yo tengo fecsa-enher (gas natural fenosa).
> 
> ...



A la espera de Fuentes....veo que no tienes mala tarifa, especialmente en cuanto al precio del término fijo. Entiendo que podrías ahorrar algo si pasases a tarifa regulada (PVPC), aunque tampoco tienes mucho consumo mensual de Kw (aunque algo aumenta en invierno). 

Una opción sería considerar bajar la potencia, pues 4.6 Kw creo que es demasiado, especialmente para la mayor parte de los meses...no estoy seguro para el invierno donde tienes un repunte. Pero vamos, teniendo bastante consumo en periodo valle me imagino que te será fácil no pasarse si contratas un tramo inferior (3.45) en vez de 4.6 kw.


----------



## klesliem (26 Ago 2016)

Veo que aquí controláis, y realmente necesito saber como mejorar mis facturas de la luz, porque me están fundiendo desde hace bastante tiempo.
En mi anterior casa tenía Endesa, y ahora en la nueva tengo Holaluz desde que nos mudamos. El precio que nos cobran por kW es prácticamente el mismo.

Mi factura de Julio fue esta: HolaLuz OtraLuzEsPosible

Potencia - 6,93 kW contratados - 0,103944 €/kW y día - 22,32 €
Energía (P1) - 103 kWh disfrutados - 0,122158 €/kWh - 12,58 €
Energía (P2) - 94 kWh disfrutados - 0,122158 €/kWh - 11,48 €
Impuesto eléctrico - 2,37 €
Alquiler del contador - 1,38 €

BASE - 50,13 €
IVA - 10,53

TOTAL - 60,66 €

Entiendo que la primera recomendación será bajar de 6,93 kW. Mis opciones son:
* 6928 -> 22,32 € un mes de 31 días
* 5196 -> 16,74 € un mes de 31 días -> me ahorraría 5,58 € al mes
* 3464 -> 11,16 € un mes de 31 días -> me ahorraría 11,16 € al mes
En casa hay de todo, y lo malo es que 3 meses de invierno tiramos mucho de los radiadores para calefacción, así como termo eléctrico para el agua, y todo lo típico de una casa grande y moderna... Creo que la opción de 3464 no es válida.

¿El único ahorro que puedo conseguir es cambiar la potencia a 5196 y ahorrarme 5,58 € al mes? Debe haber alguna opción mejor...


¿El bono social ese que es? ¿Cómo y dónde se pide?

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## suncloud (26 Ago 2016)

klesliem dijo:


> Veo que aquí controláis, y realmente necesito saber como mejorar mis facturas de la luz, porque me están fundiendo desde hace bastante tiempo.
> En mi anterior casa tenía Endesa, y ahora en la nueva tengo Holaluz desde que nos mudamos. El precio que nos cobran por kW es prácticamente el mismo.
> 
> Mi factura de Julio fue esta: HolaLuz OtraLuzEsPosible
> ...



SI sigues en Hola Luz y con esa tarifa te queda bajar potencia y poco más. Tienes una instalación trifásica, no? Si es así, bajar a 3464w no es una posibilidad. COmo dices, pasar a 5196 y ahorrarte esos 5 euros al mes (aunque tienes que saber que el precio de bajar son 10 euros y tardas dos meses en amortizarlo). De todas formas con una instalación trifásica de "solo" 5196 es posible que te salten los "plomos" en invierno...Complicado. 

Puedes evaluar pasar de trifásica a monofásica, máxime si la vivienda es en propiedad. En ese caso con tener 3.45 o 4.45 kwh contratado te sobra....aunque tardarás en amortizar (por cierto, también pagarás algo menos de alquiler de contador si pasas a monofásica).

Otra opción es pasarte de nuevo a una "grande" y contratar tarifas reguladas (PVPC), algo que no puedes hacer teniendo Hola Luz. Igualmente puedes evaluar contratar discrimimación horaria (DH) con tarifa PVPC.

Por lo demás, teniendo una instalación trifásica con 5-6kwh contratados poco se puede hacer para bajar de 40-50e al mes de luz.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2016 at 13:55 ----------

El bono social es un descuento del 25% en tu factura (consumo y "mínimo"). Para poder beneficiarte te tendrías que pasar a una de las empresas de referencia tipo Ibertrola, Endesa, etc. y tener contratada la tarifa regulada (PVPC). Una vez tengas eso si andas en el paro, tienes ingresos muy bajos, etc. te puedes acoger a ese descuento del 25% o bono social. Por el momento aunque no tengas situación economómica "mala" puedes también optar al bono social si tienes menos de 3kwh contratados, es decir, algo que con tu instalación trifásica no puede ser. En una monofásica tendrías que tener contratada la de 2.45kwh (o menos).


----------



## klesliem (26 Ago 2016)

Gracias por todo tan detallado 

Si, es trifasica. Me sorprendió mucho cuando la compramos, porque la anterior no era así, y era casi tan grande como esta (esta tiene más metros cuadrados pero la anterior tenía más habitaciones). Esta nueva es más moderna, quizás por eso la hayan puesto trifasica, no se. Pero cuando contrate el servicio puse monofasico, vinieron, no pusieron contador ni nada, y me avisaron que había hecho la petición de forma incorrecta. 

Este invierno tuvimos problemas porque nos saltaba un magnetotermico. Gilipollas de mi, que no tenía ni idea de nada de esto en ese momento, me pensé que sería por no tener suficiente potencia, y cambiamos de 5,x a 6,x. Antes de que nos hicieran el cambio ya había visto que no servía de nada y arreglamos el problema, pero ya era tarde, no pudimos echarnos atrás al cambio, y nos cobraron una pasta por pasar a la potencia nueva (unos 90 €). 

Lo del bono no creo que podamos pedirlo. 

Ya me pensare si al menos cambiamos a 5,x y nos ahorramos esos 5 € al mes aunque hayamos tirado el dinero en ambos cambios.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2016 at 18:16 ----------




Juno4 dijo:


> Poner la tarifa nocturna, pasar todo a led, bajar las persianas a tope para evitar el sol, subir la temperatura y concienciarse de que en verano pagarás todo lo que no pagaste en invierno.
> 
> 100 € mensuales en julio / agosto es más o menos lo normal con aire centralizado. En zonas de intenso calor poco más se puede rascar a no ser que te pases al abanico.



Nosotros los años anteriores, en la casa antigua, que era monofasico, teníamos que usar mucho aire acondicionado en verano, y todos los meses estaba entre 130-150 €. 
Este año en la casa nueva, esta en otra localización, cercana al campo, y haciendo lo que te dicen, y que aquí corre bastante aire, y usando la piscina, el aire casi no lo hemos puesto (tiramos de ventilador y nos vale). Y estamos en Sevilla, eh? 
En julio hemos pagado 60€ y la prefactura de agosto nos dice 56€...


----------



## suncloud (26 Ago 2016)

Busca un buen electricista y que te asesore...si el piso es tuyo a lo mejor te compensa el cambio a monofásico. Para un uso habitual no tiene mucho sentido el trifásico, aunque desconozco que tipo de aire acondicionado puedes tener, por ejemplo.

Uf, veo que has pagado hace poco la subida y te metieron el cobro de 90euros.

El tema de la electricidad es una auténtica casa de putas y estafadores.


----------



## Juno4 (26 Ago 2016)

klesliem dijo:


> Gracias por todo tan detallado
> 
> Si, es trifasica. Me sorprendió mucho cuando la compramos, porque la anterior no era así, y era casi tan grande como esta (esta tiene más metros cuadrados pero la anterior tenía más habitaciones). Esta nueva es más moderna, quizás por eso la hayan puesto trifasica, no se. Pero cuando contrate el servicio puse monofasico, vinieron, no pusieron contador ni nada, y me avisaron que había hecho la petición de forma incorrecta.
> 
> ...



Cerca del campo la cosa cambia bastante, lo noto muchísimo cada vez que voy a casa de un amigo a las afueras. Las ciudades con su asfalto son un horno.


----------



## Fuertes (27 Ago 2016)

klesliem dijo:


> Veo que aquí controláis, y realmente necesito saber como mejorar mis facturas de la luz, porque me están fundiendo desde hace bastante tiempo.
> En mi anterior casa tenía Endesa, y ahora en la nueva tengo Holaluz desde que nos mudamos. El precio que nos cobran por kW es prácticamente el mismo.
> 
> Mi factura de Julio fue esta: HolaLuz OtraLuzEsPosible
> ...



Tal como te han dicho, primero plantéate el paso a monofâsica. Lo acabarás amortizando.
Por otra parte, la tarifa "otra luz es posible" es un truño. Te ponen discriminación horaria, lo cual es bueno (te sirve para ver que tienes 50% de consumo en valle) pero te lo cobran todo a 0,122, lo cual es mucho. En PVPC pagarías 0,10 (promedio de 0,06 y 0,14). Si no quieres pasar a las grandes, busca una pequeña con DH como SomEnergia 0,105 (0,144-0,068) o Lucera una tarifa indexada al PVPC-DH


----------



## nuvole (27 Ago 2016)

suncloud dijo:


> A la espera de Fuentes....veo que no tienes mala tarifa, especialmente en cuanto al precio del término fijo. Entiendo que podrías ahorrar algo si pasases a tarifa regulada (PVPC), aunque tampoco tienes mucho consumo mensual de Kw (aunque algo aumenta en invierno).
> 
> Una opción sería considerar bajar la potencia, pues 4.6 Kw creo que es demasiado, especialmente para la mayor parte de los meses...no estoy seguro para el invierno donde tienes un repunte. Pero vamos, teniendo bastante consumo en periodo valle me imagino que te será fácil no pasarse si contratas un tramo inferior (3.45) en vez de 4.6 kw.



Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## Clavisto (27 Ago 2016)

A nuestro negocio (bar) nos quieren cobrar el DOBLE que el mismo mes del año pasado.


----------



## klesliem (27 Ago 2016)

suncloud dijo:


> Busca un buen electricista y que te asesore...si el piso es tuyo a lo mejor te compensa el cambio a monofásico. Para un uso habitual no tiene mucho sentido el trifásico, aunque desconozco que tipo de aire acondicionado puedes tener, por ejemplo.
> 
> Uf, veo que has pagado hace poco la subida y te metieron el cobro de 90euros.
> 
> El tema de la electricidad es una auténtica casa de putas y estafadores.



De aire acondicionado tenemos un par de splits. La casa viene con preinstalacion para splits, y para colocar las máquinas de exterior en la terraza. Tenemos 2 de 3000 frigorías, 1 en el salón y otro en el dormitorio, pero vamos, los hemos puesto 4 ratos en todo el verano. Si se que en esta casa podiamos tirar con ventilador no los hubiera comprado. 

Miraré entonces que implica el cambio a monofasica, y por cuanto saldría la broma...


----------



## Leonseagal (2 Sep 2016)

Hola dentro de poco me voy a vivir a un piso que tienen alquilado mis padres, aún no sé qué compañía tienen contratada ni potencia pero son 2 personas y un niño y yo me voy a vivir solo, querría contratar la potencia mínima pvpc 2dhd según leo aquí pero no sé ni cual empresa da menos problemas ni si es mejor por teléfono o ir a una oficina prefiero oficina en Malaga si hay o cómo hacer las gestiones etc he mirado la web pero no encuentro la pvpc es un lío


----------



## nuvole (2 Sep 2016)

Leonseagal dijo:


> Hola dentro de poco me voy a vivir a un piso que tienen alquilado mis padres, aún no sé qué compañía tienen contratada ni potencia pero son 2 personas y un niño y yo me voy a vivir solo, querría contratar la potencia mínima pvpc 2dhd según leo aquí pero no sé ni cual empresa da menos problemas ni si es mejor por teléfono o ir a una oficina prefiero oficina en Malaga si hay o cómo hacer las gestiones etc he mirado la web pero no encuentro la pvpc es un lío



Endesa y por chat, són eficientes; en cambio por teléfono es una locura.


----------



## Fuertes (2 Sep 2016)

Leonseagal dijo:


> Hola dentro de poco me voy a vivir a un piso que tienen alquilado mis padres, aún no sé qué compañía tienen contratada ni potencia pero son 2 personas y un niño y yo me voy a vivir solo, querría contratar la potencia mínima pvpc 2dhd según leo aquí pero no sé ni cual empresa da menos problemas ni si es mejor por teléfono o ir a una oficina prefiero oficina en Malaga si hay o cómo hacer las gestiones etc he mirado la web pero no encuentro la pvpc es un lío



En primer lugar, averigua lo que tienen ahora mirando una factura:
- potencia contratada
- tarifa de acceso (seguramente será 2.0A
- compañía. Probablemente será Endesa, pero hay dos, una de mercado libre y otra de mercado regulado (pvpc)
- tarifa que tienen y si es mercado libre, saber si tienen permanencia (si hace más de un año que no se han cambiado de tarifa, no tendran).

Debes cambiar a 
- Potencia 2,3 kw
- Tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA
- Endesa Energia XXI
- Tarifa PVPC

Por chat o telefoni gratuito son bastante eficientes. En oficinas te van a intentar enredar para meterte en mercado libre (mâs caro)

Si quieres dinos lo que tienes ahora y te echamos una mano


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (2 Sep 2016)

Hola buenas, entro en este hilo que estáis los listos de la clase en temas eléctricos, os explico..

Hoy me ha llamado mi madre ( vive en el pueblo ) que le ha venido el hombre de Endesa que te toda la vida revisa el contador, diciéndole que ahora es obligado tener el contador digital nuevo, y que tiene que pasarse a Endesa.

Ella de momento tiene contratado Iberdrola, le he dicho que ignore a ese hombre y que hasta 2018-2019 no es obligado y que estaba intentando liarla, de momento le he dicho que llame a Iberdrola y que la informen.

Esto es así, o estaban intentando timarla? Qué debería hacer?

Saludos


----------



## Sir Torpedo (2 Sep 2016)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Hola buenas, entro en este hilo que estáis los listos de la clase en temas eléctricos, os explico..
> 
> Hoy me ha llamado mi madre ( vive en el pueblo ) que le ha venido el hombre de Endesa que te toda la vida revisa el contador, diciéndole que ahora es obligado tener el contador digital nuevo, y que tiene que pasarse a Endesa.
> 
> ...



Con permiso de Fuertes que me meta, no en principio no ha intentado timarla y lo segundo hiciste bien en retrasar todo lo posible el cambio de contador ya que le van un sablazo padre de muy señor mio (con el cambio de contador te aumentan el consumo por la cara, 30% más o menos).

Si se acerca la fecha limite comprar tu mismo el contador nuevo y que cualquier técnico cualificado lo instale y notifique a la empresa suministradora (esto último muy importante).

Salgan como alma que lleva el diablo del mercado libre y reduce a 2300W la potencia contratada (pero para ya).

Saludos


----------



## suncloud (2 Sep 2016)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Hola buenas, entro en este hilo que estáis los listos de la clase en temas eléctricos, os explico..
> 
> Hoy me ha llamado mi madre ( vive en el pueblo ) que le ha venido el hombre de Endesa que te toda la vida revisa el contador, diciéndole que ahora es obligado tener el contador digital nuevo, y que tiene que pasarse a Endesa.
> 
> ...



Si, la han intentado timar de forma mezquina. El contador lo cambia la distribuidora, que es única para la zona y que asumo es Endesa (a lo mejor ni lo es...). Pues bien, Endesa distribuidora te avisará del cambio del contador, creo recordar que por carta o aviso en la comunidad de vecinos. Vendrán, lo cambiarán, y a lo mejor ni te enteras si tienes el contador en una zona común. Y su buena madre seguirá con Iberdrola, que en este caso es la comercializadora. 

Por lo tanto lo que ese hijo de la gran puta quería era posiblemente aprovechar el cambio del contador (de Endesa distribuidora) para a la vez pasarle a Endesa comercializadora, lo cual es una estafa. Por lo tanto la próxima vez que vaya ese comercial lo que debería hacer es darle de palos hasta debajo de la planta del pie, o llenarle de plomo el cuerpo. Vamos, que Endesa distribuidora puede ponerte el contador, y para eso no tienes alternativa (bueno, si, la que te da el anterior usuario). Pero una vez el cambio puedes seguir con Iberdrola o contratar a la empresa comercializadora que te de la gana. 

Cambiar el contador no pasa nada, no hace falta oponerse pues tarde o temprano te lo tienen que cambiar. Pagarás algo más por al alquiler, pero por ejemplo vía la distribuidora/comercializadora podrás ver los consumos horarios y ver si por ejemplo hay alguna cosa rara...tipo un pico de consumo cuando no toca (algún vecino ladrón o electrodoméstico haciendo cosas raras), etc. Pero vamos, no corre prisa el cambio, y menos pasa pasarte a Endesa comercializadora.


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (2 Sep 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas, a mi ya se me ha hecho muy raro, por eso me he puesto en contacto en el Foro antes de hacer nada, ya que por estos lares se suele tener mucho más conocimiento que en los otros sitios.

Por lo que veo, la mejor opción es cambiar el contador cuando este cerca de la fecha límite, mi tío es electricista así que cuando llegue el momento ya se lo comentaré para que lo haga el.

Gracias por los consejos, consumo responsable


----------



## suncloud (3 Sep 2016)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, a mi ya se me ha hecho muy raro, por eso me he puesto en contacto en el Foro antes de hacer nada, ya que por estos lares se suele tener mucho más conocimiento que en los otros sitios.
> 
> Por lo que veo, la mejor opción es cambiar el contador cuando este cerca de la fecha límite, mi tío es electricista así que cuando llegue el momento ya se lo comentaré para que lo haga el.
> 
> Gracias por los consejos, consumo responsable



Mi opinión es que el tener en contador en propiedad es el último paso en el "ahorro". De hecho mucha gente, yo el primero, no lo recomienda. Los actuales contadores electrónicos son más vulnerables a fallos y errores futuros, y estamos en España....en cualquier momento vuelven a cambiar la puta norma y toca un nuevo cambio. Además las eléctricas tienen casi impunidad para dar por culo y el cliente siempre tiene las de perder. Así, si hay un supuesto fallo y anomalía en el contador, y este es de tu propiedad, vas a tener un problema grave con la puta distribuidora. Piensa que el alquiler del contador es 1 euro al mes, unos 12 euros al año. En 10 años ahorras 120 euros...pero un contador actual es mucho más caro, creo, y cualquier cambio futuro o reparación te jode el "ahorro". 

Además, es para tu madre, que intuyo es mayor y que siempre está más vulnerables a estafas de puercos comerciales sin escrúpulos. Es posible que en la actualidad ni tenga ni potencia ni tarifa economómica. Revisa sus facturas y coméntalas por aquí...es posible que se pueda ahorrar mucho dinero por esa vía, mejor que optar por ahorrar vía el contador en propiedad. 

Recomendaciones:

- Tiene que tener una potencia apropiada, reducir si es necesario para pagar menos mínimo.
- Estar en el mercado regulado, o PVPC, y evitar estar en mercado libre. Si está en mercado libre de Iberdrola es posible que tenga alguna tarifa usurera. 
- Estudiar la opción de contratar discriminación horaria y acogerse al bono social (descuento del 25%). 

Lo dicho, si quieres ahorrar unos euros a su madre mire sus facturas y comente. Por aquí algunos gozamos si compañias castuzas como Iberdrola roban a menos gente.


----------



## nuvole (3 Sep 2016)

Hay que ver... Si debería de estar en prisión por falsedades y corrupción.

Cada día me dan más asco y cada vez que escucho hablar a Rajoy me dan náuseas.

http://i.imgur.com/Qs9pmOm.jpg
España propone al exministro José Manuel Soria como candidato al Banco Mundial


----------



## Juno4 (3 Sep 2016)

suncloud dijo:


> Mi opinión es que el tener en contador en propiedad es el último paso en el "ahorro". De hecho mucha gente, yo el primero, no lo recomienda. Los actuales contadores electrónicos son más vulnerables a fallos y errores futuros, y estamos en España....en cualquier momento vuelven a cambiar la puta norma y toca un nuevo cambio. Además las eléctricas tienen casi impunidad para dar por culo y el cliente siempre tiene las de perder. Así, si hay un supuesto fallo y anomalía en el contador, y este es de tu propiedad, vas a tener un problema grave con la puta distribuidora. Piensa que el alquiler del contador es 1 euro al mes, unos 12 euros al año. En 10 años ahorras 120 euros...pero un contador actual es mucho más caro, creo, y cualquier cambio futuro o reparación te jode el "ahorro".
> 
> Además, es para tu madre, que intuyo es mayor y que siempre está más vulnerables a estafas de puercos comerciales sin escrúpulos. Es posible que en la actualidad ni tenga ni potencia ni tarifa economómica. Revisa sus facturas y coméntalas por aquí...es posible que se pueda ahorrar mucho dinero por esa vía, mejor que optar por ahorrar vía el contador en propiedad.
> 
> ...



El verdadero negocio no está en las comercializadoras sino en las distribuidoras. 

El negocio de un mal contrato en mercado libre no deja de ser 5-10 euros de más por factura. El grueso se lo lleva la distribuidora de la zona. 

Alguno ha intentado pasar de mercado libre a PVPC? Hay que hacer verdaderos esfuerzos y prácticamente exigirles que lo hagan dado que te ponen todos los impedimentos habidos y por haber dado que su margen en PVPC es mínimo.


----------



## Akela 14 (3 Sep 2016)

Hola a todos: en mi casa estábamos con la antigua TUR y por una de esas jugarretas que te hacen nos cambiaron a mercado libre. Estamos con Viesgo.

Llevo tiempo queriendo que nos cambien a PVPC y tarifa de discriminación horaria 2.0 DHA y no hacen más que darme largas, a ver si lo sigo intentando.

Algún consejo?

Saludos.


----------



## nuvole (3 Sep 2016)

Endesa por chat son buenos y hacen caso.

Por teléfono nunca más, se ríen de ti y en oficinas presenciales depende de la enchufada de turno; si no tiene ni p...a idea o si se defiende.


----------



## jjl0p3z (8 Sep 2016)

No entiendo mucho de estos temas, el caso es que en casa estoy con IBERDROLA tanto en la electricidad con en Gas natural.

Hace una semana vino un chico con un tablet y me explicó un poco el tema de las tarifas y demás, ahora mismo no sé las comercializadoras que nos cobran ya que no tengo las facturas a mano, con la luz tenemos el bono social, y el comercial nos dijo que esa mejor no tocarla porque era lo mejor que teníamos, y no nos lo podía mejorar, pero en el gas si, cosa que me pareció legal en ese sentido.

La verdad es que todo parecía relativamente "bien", por lo que solo hicimos el cambio del gas, incluyendo el mantenimiento del gas con calefacción que nos sale hasta más barato que el mantenimiento que teniamos nosotros ya que era sin calefacción (aunque nos da un poco igual con o sin calefacción).

Total que al final picamos y solo hicimos el cambio en el gas de Iberdrola a Endesa, nos dijo que teníamos una comercializadora de mercado libre y que pasariamos a la que nos suministra y distribuye el gas con tarifa regulada o algo así, después llamaron a mi madre por teléfono para confirmar los datos, y quería estar seguro si he hecho bien o mal por si hubiese que volver a atrás ya que aun tenemos tiempo para desistir de ese contrato (14 días).

La verdad es que desconfío mucho de esta gente, y normalmente les suelo cerrar la puerta y me daría igual si el ahorro es mínimo, por un lado me alegraría al menos que el chico se lleve la correspondiente comisión, pero no quisiera llevarme ninguna sorpresa.

Lo único que me echa para atrás es que el mantenimiento del gas se renueva automáticamente en Abril/Mayo, y lo pagamos mensualmente, entonces no sé si al cambiar de compañía nos cobrarán el resto de las mensualidades, pero por otro lado no tenemos permanencia ya que llevamos varios años sin cambiar de compañía.

¿Como puedo saber si es verdad o mentira, y si salgo ganando o perdiendo?


----------



## suncloud (8 Sep 2016)

jjl0p3z dijo:


> No entiendo mucho de estos temas, el caso es que en casa estoy con IBERDROLA tanto en la electricidad con en Gas natural.
> 
> Hace una semana vino un chico con un tablet y me explicó un poco el tema de las tarifas y demás, ahora mismo no sé las comercializadoras que nos cobran ya que no tengo las facturas a mano, con la luz tenemos el bono social, y el comercial nos dijo que esa mejor no tocarla porque era lo mejor que teníamos, y no nos lo podía mejorar, pero en el gas si, cosa que me pareció legal en ese sentido.
> 
> ...



Parece honesto el comercial no intentado venderte la burra en la "luz". 
En cuanto al gas....pues lo mejor en estos casos es siempre tener claro los "números", y no fiarte ni de tu madre. es decir, tienes que saber, o al menos mirar en estas situaciones, las tarifas que tienes de gas en tu vieja compañía, y ver que te ofrecen en la nueva. Con ver las tarifas, y a malas con una calculadora y 1 min, sabrás si te interesa o no. 

En cuanto a cuotas de mantenimiento yo no soy partidario de ellas, por lo general siempre son unas tangadas de mucho cuidado. Cuando toque pasar la revisión pagas para que te lo haga un técnico acreditado y listo. 

Yo cuando me cambié de piso (alquiler) en el nuevo piso tenia una buena tarifa de gas natural, pero entre seguros de mantenimiento y del "hogar" que estaban colados en el contrato pagaba un huevo. Encima el caso del segundo no se ha cobrado hasta pasados un año, todo de golpe, y por lo tanto no tenía ni puta idea de que estaba contratado. Pues eso, teniendo en cuenta los 8 meses donde no tengo calefacción, mi actual consumo de gas natural es de 10e al mes, incluyendo todo (consumo, mínimo, alquiler contador, etc.). Si sumo los putos seguros que tenía al principio esa factura pasaba de 25e al mes, más del doble respecto a lo que pago. Lo dicho, un robo...y que me ha costado Dios y ayuda quitarllos...maldita pandilla de ratas apestosas.


----------



## nuvole (22 Sep 2016)

peñuelas dijo:


> Mi factura luz.
> 35 días pvpc. ..50,78€.
> 3.3 kw......245kwh. consumidos a 0,1050€./kwh.
> A subido un poco la luz el mes pasado a 0,1033€./kwh. y el anterior a 0,1010€./kwh.
> ...



Baja a 2,3, pagarás la mitad.


----------



## nuvole (24 Sep 2016)

Hola,

Qué tarifa escogeríais de discriminación horaria para una tarifa de 2.1 con Endesa.

La tempo nocturna

O la maxi nocturna

Gracias.


----------



## Fuertes (25 Sep 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Qué tarifa escogeríais de discriminación horaria para una tarifa de 2.1 con Endesa.
> 
> ...



Por qué con Endesa ?. Si ya has escogido la compañía, que te aconseje uno de sus comerciales. O mira las condiciones ynla que sesa más barata, no ?


----------



## nuvole (25 Sep 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Por qué con Endesa ?. Si ya has escogido la compañía, que te aconseje uno de sus comerciales. O mira las condiciones ynla que sesa más barata, no ?



Por tema de papeleo.

Cual es más recomendable, la tempo nocturna o maxi?

Gracias


----------



## Fuertes (25 Sep 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Por tema de papeleo.
> 
> Cual es más recomendable, la tempo nocturna o maxi?
> 
> Gracias



Para cambiar de compañía eléctrica no hace falta ningún papeleo. Ni siquiera se lo has de comunicar a la actual, ni darte de baja ni nada parecido. Ni has de firmar ningún contrato ni han de tocar nada en la instalación. Cuatro clics en una web y listo. Para comparar dos tarifas mira los precios y condiciones


----------



## nuvole (25 Sep 2016)

Fuertes dijo:


> Para cambiar de compañía eléctrica no hace falta ningún papeleo. Ni siquiera se lo has de comunicar a la actual, ni darte de baja ni nada parecido. Ni has de firmar ningún contrato ni han de tocar nada en la instalación. Cuatro clics en una web y listo. Para comparar dos tarifas mira los precios y condiciones



Gracias Fuertes.

Creo que cogeré la tempo nocturna para empezar y como vea las siguientes facturas, miraré de cambiar de comercializadora.

Saludos.


----------



## Juno4 (25 Sep 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Qué tarifa escogeríais de discriminación horaria para una tarifa de 2.1 con Endesa.
> 
> ...



Compara precios con la PVPC con discriminación horaria, casi siempre gana la PVPC. El supuesto mercado libre es un paripé, no hay competencia real y siempre acabas pagando más. Por eso cuando quieres volver a PVPC siempre te intentan convencer y camelar para que no lo hagas.


----------



## nuvole (25 Sep 2016)

Juno4 dijo:


> Compara precios con la PVPC con discriminación horaria, casi siempre gana la PVPC. El supuesto mercado libre es un paripé, no hay competencia real y siempre acabas pagando más. Por eso cuando quieres volver a PVPC siempre te intentan convencer y camelar para que no lo hagas.



No puedo. Lo que intento es ponerme discriminación horaria en tarifa 2.1 sin posibilidad de bajar potencia y pasar a 2.0 para pvpc.


----------



## Juno4 (25 Sep 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> No puedo. Lo que intento es ponerme discriminación horaria en tarifa 2.1 sin posibilidad de bajar potencia y pasar a 2.0 para pvpc.



Efectivamente leí mal, con 2.1 no hay PVPC y toca sondear mercado.


----------



## debianita (8 Oct 2016)

Uppppp!!!

Entro para dar gracias al Sr. Fuertes & Co y animar a todo el mundo a que se pase a 2.3 PVPC + DHA. Desde hace varios meses ahorro y no me dejo robar tanto por el establishment.


----------



## suncloud (8 Oct 2016)

Fuertes es el bien absoluto en este hilo (y foro). El que puede hacer ahorrar a mayor número de personas (todo el mundo usa la "luz" a diario, desde el más pobre al más rico) y a la vez joder a empresas castuzas con estas cosas tan simples.:Aplauso::Aplauso::

---------- Post added 08-oct-2016 at 21:28 ----------




debianita dijo:


> Uppppp!!!
> 
> Entro para dar gracias al Sr. Fuertes & Co y animar a todo el mundo a que se pase a 2.3 PVPC + DHA. Desde hace varios meses ahorro y no me dejo robar tanto por el establishment.


----------



## Fuertes (9 Oct 2016)

debianita dijo:


> Uppppp!!!
> 
> Entro para dar gracias al Sr. Fuertes & Co y animar a todo el mundo a que se pase a 2.3 PVPC + DHA. Desde hace varios meses ahorro y no me dejo robar tanto por el establishment.



Es un placer echar una mano a que la gente pague menos de luz. Pero sobre todo, saber que las eléctricas dejan de ganar algo, aunque sea un poquito.


----------



## malibux (9 Oct 2016)

Al final animé a mi madre a coger el bono social para casa y aunque al principio habría dudas si no saltaría por el aire acondicionado (haciendo cálculos tendría que saltar), no ha pasado nada. 

Y las facturas han bajado un cojón y medio. Mi madre ha pasado de ser escéptica a estar super agradecida. 

A ver hasta cuándo dura ésto, seguro que cuando se popularice, las eléctricas tomarán medidas.


----------



## Akela 14 (31 Oct 2016)

Hola a todos.

Subo el hilo para decir que después de unos meses intentándolo por fin me ha llegado el contrato con el cambio a PVPC, antes estaba en mercado libre.

Les comenté que también quería discriminación horaria pero por lo que veo no me han puesto discriminación horaria.

Ha venido una factura de 11 días con mercado libre, por lo que leí esa es la forma de saber que hay cambio de contrato.

Cuando venga la primera factura con PVPC ya comentaré si se nota algo.

Saludos.


----------



## Twin t (31 Oct 2016)

Hola, en primer lugar ni idea de esto así que si me lo explicais para tontos mejor. 
En casa de mis padres, poco gasto, luces, nevera, tele, lavadoras, 1 ordenador que se usa de vez en cuando y poco más, tanto cocina como agua caliente por Bombona, y llegan unos 70€ cada 2 meses, creo que es en.desa. ahora ha llegado una carta que van a cambiar el contador, a poner el electrónico ese nuevo, el alquiler creo que vale 1€ al mes más o menos, que me recomendáis? Suele haber 3 personas en la casa viviendo, es mucha factura? Tienen lo de 3'3 y para el poco gasto que ahí no creo que haya problema en bajarlo, miro otra compañia a ver? Por cambiar el contador cobran algo? Merece la pena comprarlo? Que vale?


----------



## Fuertes (31 Oct 2016)

Twin t dijo:


> Hola, en primer lugar ni idea de esto así que si me lo explicais para tontos mejor.
> En casa de mis padres, poco gasto, luces, nevera, tele, lavadoras, 1 ordenador que se usa de vez en cuando y poco más, tanto cocina como agua caliente por Bombona, y llegan unos 70€ cada 2 meses, creo que es en.desa. ahora ha llegado una carta que van a cambiar el contador, a poner el electrónico ese nuevo, el alquiler creo que vale 1€ al mes más o menos, que me recomendáis? Suele haber 3 personas en la casa viviendo, es mucha factura? Tienen lo de 3'3 y para el poco gasto que ahí no creo que haya problema en bajarlo, miro otra compañia a ver? Por cambiar el contador cobran algo? Merece la pena comprarlo? Que vale?



Comprar el contador no te lo recomiendo. Los he visto por 230 euros (amortización en 20 años) y te arriesgas a que te cobren cada vez que tengan que actualizar el firmware. Los contadores actuales se comunican con la central telemáticamente.
Tus padres pueden bajar la potencia a 2,3 kw sin problemas. Si además están en tarifa PVPCP, endesa les aplicará el bono social y pagarán 18-22 eur/mes. Si además se pasan a la tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA, todavía ahorrarán algo más.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (31 Oct 2016)

Twin t dijo:


> Hola, en primer lugar ni idea de esto así que si me lo explicais para tontos mejor.
> En casa de mis padres, poco gasto, luces, nevera, tele, lavadoras, 1 ordenador que se usa de vez en cuando y poco más, tanto cocina como agua caliente por Bombona, y llegan unos 70€ cada 2 meses, creo que es en.desa. ahora ha llegado una carta que van a cambiar el contador, a poner el electrónico ese nuevo, el alquiler creo que vale 1€ al mes más o menos, que me recomendáis? Suele haber 3 personas en la casa viviendo, es mucha factura? Tienen lo de 3'3 y para el poco gasto que ahí no creo que haya problema en bajarlo, miro otra compañia a ver? Por cambiar el contador cobran algo? Merece la pena comprarlo? Que vale?



Como decia Jack el destripador, vamos por partes.

La potencia la puedes bajar a 2,3 y seguira funcionando todo sin saltar. Tambien recomendable ponerte discriminacion horaria, sale a cuenta aunque tus consumos no sean todos en las horas valle (baratas)
Puedes cambiar la potencia con Endesa y te cobran 10-11 euros.
Si ademas te pasas al mercado regulado, ahorras algo mas y tienes de momento acceso al bono social.
El contador no te cobran por cambiarlo, para eso pagas un alquiler mensual.
No merece la pena comprarlo, sale por no se, 300 euros? A 0,80 el mes de alquiler tardarias años en amortizar, y cualquier averia corre a tu cuenta, en cambio si es de alquiler es de la distribuidora y ella se encarga del mantenimiento.

Edito; ya te respondió fuertes que es el entendido en estos temas. Fuertes dixit


----------



## Fuertes (31 Oct 2016)

RTJ85 dijo:


> Endesa me rechaza el alta porque mi boletín tiene más de 20 años y tengo que llamar a un técnico. Mis cojones 33.
> Sigo con Iberdrola, cómo pido PVPC?



Yo lo haría por el teléfono gratuito. Te intentarán vender un "plan" de mercado libre. Insiste en que quieres PVPC, di que estás a punto de quedarte en el paro y querrás pedir el bono social.


----------



## Twin t (31 Oct 2016)

Gracias por la rápida respuesta, a ver entonces el contador lo dejo en alquiler, y luego lo de pvpc ya estan todas las viviendas así no? O hay que comprobarlo por si acaso no? Luego bajo la potencia a 2'3 pongo lo de discriminación horaria y lo del bono social.? Eso te lo aplican automático, lo del bono?


----------



## Fuertes (31 Oct 2016)

Twin t dijo:


> Gracias por la rápida respuesta, a ver entonces el contador lo dejo en alquiler, y luego lo de pvpc ya estan todas las viviendas así no? O hay que comprobarlo por si acaso no? Luego bajo la potencia a 2'3 pongo lo de discriminación horaria y lo del bono social.? Eso te lo aplican automático, lo del bono?



Comprueba en las facturas que ya estés en PVPC. Las eléctricas están intentando pasar a todo el mundo al mercado libre (porque es más caro)
Con PVPC+2,3 kw, endesa suele aplicar el bono social automáticamente. Iberdrola y las otras lo has de solicitar y adjuntar un empadronamiento


----------



## Hay Alternativa (31 Oct 2016)

Aprovecho el hilo para preguntar, ¿hay bono social en el gas natural o es solo para electricidad?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (31 Oct 2016)

Hay Alternativa dijo:


> Aprovecho el hilo para preguntar, ¿hay bono social en el gas natural o es solo para electricidad?



creo que hay PVPC pero no bono.

No obstante Endesa ONE GAS es la tarifa mas barata que hay ahora mismo.

https://www.endesaclientes.com/static/iberia/ficha-one-gas.pdf


----------



## Hay Alternativa (31 Oct 2016)

Diaboloto dijo:


> creo que hay PVPC pero no bono.
> 
> No obstante Endesa ONE GAS es la tarifa mas barata que hay ahora mismo.
> 
> https://www.endesaclientes.com/static/iberia/ficha-one-gas.pdf



Gracias Diaboloto


----------



## Leonseagal (4 Nov 2016)

Bueno ya me he mudado desde el 1 de octubre y me ha venido dos cartas a mi nombre y una a la antigua inquilina a mí me ha venido una del 2 octubre al 11 y otra del 11 al 25 una de 30€ y otra de 12€ en una me viene derechos de contratación que será por el cambio de titularidad 17€ bueno tengo pvpc con3.3 de potencia esperare al la factura que viene que ya será normal de un mes o de dos y veré lo que pago y ya me bajaré a 2.2 etc 
Es raro que me venga dos facturas en un mes no entiendo mucho eso y con 35kw de consumo más o menos uno 4€ de consumo y otro 3 y pico


----------



## suncloud (2 Dic 2016)

Up. Que este hilo está demasiado bajo y con las nuevas subidas del precio de la electricidad más gente necesita de saber.


----------



## navajas (2 Dic 2016)

Buff!! No para de subir, hoy en PVPC con discriminacion la hora mas economica a: 0,07€/kWh y la mas cara a: 0,15€/kWh


----------



## Viricida (2 Dic 2016)

Le han encontrado el truco al nuevo sistema y lo van acercando al antiguo timo de la CESUR. Si no, no me lo explico.


----------



## navajas (2 Dic 2016)

Y por las nucleares en parada en Francia. Es muy sencillo:
-Si compramos fuera, sube la luz.
-Si vendemos fuera, sube la luz.

Le estamos salvando el culo a Francia, y lo pagamos los españoles.


----------



## merkawoman (15 Dic 2016)

peñuelas dijo:


> Hilo muy bajo, interesa a mucha gente que no sabe lo del bono social.
> 
> BUENAS SUBIDAS DEL PRECIO DE LA ELECTRICIDAD LLEVAMOS.
> 10/2 al 11/4 0,09095 €. kwh. PVPC Page 173,93€. pvpc+dh 173,96€.
> ...



¿Que has hecho que a los emisores?


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (15 Dic 2016)

navajas dijo:


> Y por las nucleares en parada en Francia. Es muy sencillo:
> -Si compramos fuera, sube la luz.
> -Si vendemos fuera, sube la luz.
> 
> Le estamos salvando el culo a Francia, y lo pagamos los españoles.




la parada de las nucleares en francia son los padres...

a disfrutar de la dimision de soria...


----------



## @@strom (23 Dic 2016)

Tremendo el precio de la luz, por las noches con pvpc horas a 0,009. Lo de las nucleares menuda tomadura de pelo, por lo visto cuatro de las que estaban paradas ya se han puesto a funcionar el dia 20 y el 30 encienden otras tres, vandellos y almaraz ya están funcionando. 
Lo dicho una tomadura de pelo. Ha sido formar gobierno y dispararse el precio.


----------



## navajas (23 Dic 2016)

@@strom dijo:


> Tremendo el precio de la luz, por las noches con pvpc horas a 0,009. Lo de las nucleares menuda tomadura de pelo, por lo visto cuatro de las que estaban paradas ya se han puesto a funcionar el dia 20 y el 30 encienden otras tres, vandellos y almaraz ya están funcionando.
> Lo dicho una tomadura de pelo. Ha sido formar gobierno y dispararse el precio.



Y como se puede ver cuales estan en parada? Vi que bajó la produccion de nucleares pero no conseguía ver que centrales estaban desconectadas


----------



## @@strom (23 Dic 2016)

navajas dijo:


> Y como se puede ver cuales estan en parada? Vi que bajó la produccion de nucleares pero no conseguía ver que centrales estaban desconectadas



Yo lo veo poniendo "nucleares francia " en google y yendo a noticias. La más reciente que encontré es esta:

Francia reactiva varias nucleares para salvar el suministro en Navidad - elEconomista.es


----------



## foreromatic2000 (23 Dic 2016)

navajas dijo:


> Y como se puede ver cuales estan en parada? Vi que bajó la produccion de nucleares pero no conseguía ver que centrales estaban desconectadas



Si vas a google y tecleas _estado centrales nucleares_, tienes lo que buscas como primer resultado:

Estados Operativos - CSN

Veo que estábais hablando de francia... solo me había leído el último post.


----------



## navajas (23 Dic 2016)

Sex Fàbregas dijo:


> Si vas a google y tecleas _estado centrales nucleares_, tienes lo que buscas como primer resultado:
> 
> Estados Operativos - CSN
> 
> Veo que estábais hablando de francia... solo me había leído el último post.



Yo me refería a las nacionales, en este caso las que cita, Vandellos y Almaraz


----------



## das kind (23 Dic 2016)

Pues a mí en los últimos dos recibos sólo me han cobrado el fijo, nada por consumo. ::


----------



## navajas (23 Dic 2016)

Es una locura lo que ha subido respecto al año pasado

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI RIO-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## @@strom (23 Dic 2016)

Sex Fàbregas dijo:


> Si vas a google y tecleas _estado centrales nucleares_, tienes lo que buscas como primer resultado:
> 
> Estados Operativos - CSN
> 
> Veo que estábais hablando de francia... solo me había leído el último post.



Estaria bien ver el mapa francés, de todas formas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Fuertes (23 Dic 2016)

das kind dijo:


> Pues a mí en los últimos dos recibos sólo me han cobrado el fijo, nada por consumo. ::



Eso es que no han podido leer el contador. Ya te lo cobrarán, no te preocupes.


----------



## @@strom (2 Ene 2017)

Nuevo año y más subidas. Esto parece no tener fin, precios prohibitivos.Lo normal ahora por las noches con pvpc es entre 0,007 y 0,009 un robo vaya.
Ha durado poco la alegria de la tarificación por horas.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (3 Ene 2017)

Si sólo fuera éste mes...


----------



## @@strom (8 Ene 2017)

Pvpc con discriminación de mañana, 0.10 €kw h a las siete de la mañana. Vivir para ver.


----------



## Tacañete (9 Ene 2017)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo ganas de ver la factura de diciembre y enero, a ver si se nota algo.
> 
> En mi casa vivimos mi madre y yo, una hermana se independizó hace un año mas o menos pero hasta mediados de noviembre no habían podido poner la lavadora.
> 
> ...



Si lava con agua fría es despreciable, muy bajo, si lo hace con agua caliente la cosa cambia, ahí si lo notarás en el bolsillo.


----------



## SilviuOG (10 Ene 2017)

Desde que cambié a HolaLuz, pago entre 45 y 55 euros al mes...este es el margen en 3 años. Nunca he salido de esta franja...


Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizarre (10 Ene 2017)

Yo tengo que cambiar la titularidad del contrato de la luz de la casa del pueblo.....que compañía me recomedais que pueda hacerlo por internet sin mucho papeleo?


----------



## Fuertes (10 Ene 2017)

bizarre dijo:


> Yo tengo que cambiar la titularidad del contrato de la luz de la casa del pueblo.....que compañía me recomedais que pueda hacerlo por internet sin mucho papeleo?



Yo diría que todas las compañías permiten hacer el cambio de titular por internet y sin pedir ningún papel. Y puedes cambiar de compañía y titular a la vez.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Ene 2017)

Suelo pagar 35 al mes, este mes pasado 47 :|:|:|:|

Qué decir ::::


----------



## @@strom (17 Ene 2017)

Mañana por la noche con pvpc a las 11 de la noche 0,112 euros kw.
¿Hasta dónde puede llegar esto? Que jodida verguenza y eso que llevamos una semana que no para de llover.


----------



## laiabt (17 Ene 2017)

Mis facturas rondaban los 20€ mensuales, pero en la última, es decir, la de diciembre, me han cobrado 27€. La he comparado con la de Noviembre y Octubre y el precio del Kw se ha duplicafo. ¡¡Menuda vergüenza!!!!


----------



## Juno4 (17 Ene 2017)

laiabt dijo:


> Mis facturas rondaban los 20€ mensuales, pero en la última, es decir, la de diciembre, me han cobrado 27€. La he comparado con la de Noviembre y Octubre y el precio del Kw se ha duplicafo. ¡¡Menuda vergüenza!!!!



Obviamente no tienes calefacción eléctrica ni aire acondicionado.


----------



## laiabt (17 Ene 2017)

Juno4 dijo:


> Obviamente no tienes calefacción eléctrica ni aire acondicionado.



No, ninguna de las dos cosas. La calefacción es gas natural. Pero me parece una burrada pagar 7€ más por el mismo consumo, Kw abajo, Kw arriba!! Al menos yo puedo pagarlo, pero lo de la luz en este país es de traca!!!


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 Ene 2017)

Mi última factura mensual, de 18€ 
80kw, 2,3 potencia, pvpc, DH, bono social. El mismo consumo en septiembre fue de casi 2 euros menos


----------



## suncloud (18 Ene 2017)

Se acaba el bono social tal y como lo entendemos. Ahora sólo irá vinculado a la renta, y no por ejemplo a la potencia contratada:

Solo los hogares de rentas bajas podrán acceder al bono social eléctrico | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## klesliem (18 Ene 2017)

Yo lo que no entiendo es como es posible tener una factura de electricidad de 27 euros. En Diciembre además.
Entiendo que estando muy pocas horas en casa, siendo una casa muy pequeña o con clasificación energética A o B, ¿no?

Yo he pagado en diciembre 117 €...


----------



## Fuertes (18 Ene 2017)

klesliem dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es como es posible tener una factura de electricidad de 27 euros. En Diciembre además.
> Entiendo que estando muy pocas horas en casa, siendo una casa muy pequeña o con clasificación energética A o B, ¿no?
> 
> Yo he pagado en diciembre 117 €...



Hay más opciones:
- Tener menos potencia contratda y/o bono social (-25%)
- calefacción a gas natural o butano, con lo que el frío no afecta al recibo de la luz
- calefacción con bomba de calor, más eficiente que las resistencias
- climas más benignos: hoy ha sido el primer día que el termómetro ha bajado de 0 en mi pueblo. -2,4 grados fuera, 18,3 grados en el comedor sin calefacción.
- diferentes necesidades térmicas: yo estoy a gusto a 19, mucha gente necesita 22

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 09:24 ----------




suncloud dijo:


> Se acaba el bono social tal y como lo entendemos. Ahora sólo irá vinculado a la renta, y no por ejemplo a la potencia contratada:
> 
> Solo los hogares de rentas bajas podrán acceder al bono social eléctrico | Economía | EL PAÍS



Medida justa, todo hay que decirlo. Y por fin le podré dar la patada a Endesa.

Vamos a hacer cuatro números:
Ahora somos 2.400.000 beneficiarios alos que nos descuentan un 25% del total del recibo:
- 1.800.000 por tener menos de 3 kW
- 220.000 familias numerosas
- 324.000 pensionistas mínimos
- 70.000 por estar todos en paro

Poniendo límites de renta, se lo quitarán a los dos primeros grupos, con lo que quedarán unos 400.000-500.000 beneficiarios. Si se mantiene el importe del 25% de descuento, el coste del bono social se va a reducir a una quinta parte. 
Pero ese dinero no sale de los presupuestos generales sino del bolsillo de las eléctricas. Tendrán dos opciones:
- Engrosar su cuenta de resultados
- Rebajar las tarifas al resto de abonados.

¿Qué creeis que harán?


----------



## suncloud (18 Ene 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Medida justa, todo hay que decirlo. Y por fin le podré dar la patada a Endesa.
> 
> Vamos a hacer cuatro números:
> Ahora somos 2.400.000 beneficiarios alos que nos descuentan un 25% del total del recibo:
> ...



Apuesto por lo segundo.


----------



## kaleum (18 Ene 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Hay más opciones:
> - Tener menos potencia contratda y/o bono social (-25%)
> - calefacción a gas natural o butano, con lo que el frío no afecta al recibo de la luz
> - calefacción con bomba de calor, más eficiente que las resistencias
> ...



Buena pregunta
:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Me río por no salir y fusilarlos a todos los hijeputas del gobierno.:vomito:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (18 Ene 2017)

Me acaba de llegar la mensual, 50 pavos por un mes, la pasado fueron 48, tengo todo de gas menos la vitro ::
Qué caro joder, el acuario gasta lo mismo cada mes y en general de luz el consumo es estable pero la factura no deja de subir....


----------



## laiabt (18 Ene 2017)

klesliem dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es como es posible tener una factura de electricidad de 27 euros. En Diciembre además.
> Entiendo que estando muy pocas horas en casa, siendo una casa muy pequeña o con clasificación energética A o B, ¿no?
> 
> Yo he pagado en diciembre 117 €...



Antes pagaba facturas de 90€ bimensuales sin apenas estar en casa. Todo un robo. Hasta que, buscando como ahorrar en mi factura, me tope con este foro. Investigué y analicé mi consumo, horarios en los que ponía los electrodomésticos de más consumo, etc y me bajé la potencia a 2,3, cambié la taria a TUR y DH y reduje mi factura al casi 50%. Y así lo han hecho todos los conocidos de mi entorno desde que hice yo la prueba. Lo tengo todo eléctrico (luces led en todo el piso, x cierto) menos la calefacción y el agua pero gasto lo justo y no tebgo ni secadora, ni lavavajillas ni microondas. Lo suyo es hacer un uso correcto y no poner dos electrodomésticos de mayor consumo a la vez y listos!!

Ah!!! y el mes de Diciembre me lo he pasado en casa con el peque, es un piso de 90m pero es muy soleado. Así que luz solo pongo por la tarde-noche y el resto del día tengo la TV, pongo una lavadora y hago la comida.


----------



## BurbuSound (18 Ene 2017)

Los que vivimos en Andalucía tenemos que agradecer al ingeniero Antonio Moreno Alfaro su personal dedicación e insistencia, pues nos han devuelto (o están devolviendo) el importe facturado de más desde el 2009 aproximadamente en concepto de potencia contratada.

Resultado de una adecuación unilateral de la potencia contratada con el cambio de tensión nominal de 220 V a 230 V. Los principales afectados son los clientes con tarifa nocturna-discriminación horaria.

Más información:

El expediente a Endesa por cobrar de más está atascado tras 34 meses | Andalucía | EL PAÍS
Economía abre expediente a Endesa por cobrar de más a los usuarios | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
https://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNF3WK6nSmabk2yaUeZAAm2xERYz_A&cad=rja

En mi caso, un descuento en la factura de diciembre de unos 55 Eur, pues tengo la tarifa de discrimiación horaria desde el año 2012.

El descuento viene explicado en la propia factura, pero resulta imposible calcularlo para los usuarios normales. Habrá que fiarse. Además me han "normalizado" la potencia contratada de 5.75 a 5.5 KW.


----------



## Fuertes (18 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> Fuertes, ayúdame que no estoy muy puesta en el tema:
> Tengo contratada la electricidad con Iberdrola y 5500kw de potencia, también tengo contratado con EDP el gas natural con tarifa EDP1 ¿crees que me merece la pena juntar con EDP la electricidad+gas y bajar potencia a 3300 kw ?
> 
> Bajar potencia a 3300 seguro, pero ¿y juntar con EDP electricidad+gas?
> ¿se ahorra mucho haciéndolo así?



Lo que más va a influir en el precio es la rebaja de potencia. Bájala ya a 3,45 kW si lo tienes claro y ahorrás 10 euros al mes.
Sobre la unificació, depende de la tarifa y los precios que estés pagando con Iberdrola por la electricidad y lo que te ofrezca edp. Si estás en Iberdrola con PVPC yo no me cambiaría, porque es la más barata.
La unificación de contratos gas+luz no aporta de por sí ningún ahorro, las eléctricas lo ofrecen para que creamos que es como en las telcos, donde sí que se puede ahorrar. Y de paso, con ese argumento, se deshacen de las compañías pequeñas que no ofrecen gas.


----------



## suncloud (18 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> Fuertes, muchas gracias.
> ¿se puede bajar la potencia por internet?



Hola. Para poder asesorarte lo mejor es que mires las facturas de la "luz" y gas, y nos pongas lo que pagas en cada una de ellas, con su desglose de cada uno de los conceptos que no sean impuestos. 

Puedes bajar potencia por Internet o llamando...al menos en la mayor parte de las comercializadoras que conozco. Cobran unos 10e por el trámite. Si bajas dos tramos lo amortizas en un mes. De todas formas antes de bajar mira bien que dos tramos no sea mucho. Indica aquí el detalle que comentaba antes, inclutendo los Kwh consumidos por mes, así como pautas de consumo y/o cacharros eléctricos que tengas puestos habitualmente o de forma puntual (AC, radiadores eléctricos, etc.).


----------



## Ekonomya (18 Ene 2017)

Yo estoy desconsolado... y más con la última noticia que nos quitan el bono social a las familias numerosas. Somos 5 en casa, 2 sueldos mileuristas, todo eléctrico, con Iberdrola. He cambiado todas las bombillas a LED y hasta ahora venía pagando unos 100 euros al mes. Ahora la factura me subirá un 25%, más la subida adicional de las tarifas... :: Yo, sinceramente, no sé qué hacer para ahorrar más. Para ello supongo que tendria que cambiar todo lo eléctrico a gas, pero el desembolso sería brutal y no tengo muy claro cuánto me ahorraría. Cuando me pegan el palo es cuando pongo la calefacción central y con el uso de la secadora (lo siento, no tengo donde colgar la ropa). He llegado a pagar 300 euros de luz , y os juro que no derrochamos, pero es que somos 5, tres niños pequeños. Tengo contratados 6,6 Kw y desde el cambio de contador a electrónico, la luz salta cuando tengo la calefacción, la secadora y el termo eléctrico en funcionamiento... Una mierda, y lo peor es que no sé qué solución tiene.


----------



## Fuertes (18 Ene 2017)

Ekonomya dijo:


> Yo estoy desconsolado... y más con la última noticia que nos quitan el bono social a las familias numerosas. Somos 5 en casa, 2 sueldos mileuristas, todo eléctrico, con Iberdrola. He cambiado todas las bombillas a LED y hasta ahora venía pagando unos 100 euros al mes. *Ahora la factura me subirá un 25%*, más la subida adicional de las tarifas... :: Yo, sinceramente, no sé qué hacer para ahorrar más. Para ello supongo que tendria que cambiar todo lo eléctrico a gas, pero el desembolso sería brutal y no tengo muy claro cuánto me ahorraría. Cuando me pegan el palo es cuando pongo la calefacción central y con el uso de la secadora (lo siento, no tengo donde colgar la ropa). He llegado a pagar 300 euros de luz , y os juro que no derrochamos, pero es que somos 5, tres niños pequeños. Tengo contratados 6,6 Kw y desde el cambio de contador a electrónico, la luz salta cuando tengo la calefacción, la secadora y el termo eléctrico en funcionamiento... Una mierda, y lo peor es que no sé qué solución tiene.



Lo único que veo es que pongas la Discriminación Horaria si no la tienes ya y desplaces algunos consumos (termo, secadora, calefacción) al horario valle (22-12 en invierno, 23-13 en verano). Es muy posible que con tus habitos actuales ya te convenga la DH. Si quieres verificarlo al 100%, bájate el fichero de consumo horario de tu distribuidora (un fichero CCH_CONS.csv) y comprueba en el simulador de la CNMC cuánto pagarías con DH.
Lo del gas lo puedes descartar por la inversión inicial. Si eso, la estufa de butano.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 13:31 ----------

No es por desanimarte, pero mi formación matemática me impide callármelo: cuando te quitan un descuento del 25% te están subiendo el precio un 33%.


----------



## Ekonomya (18 Ene 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Lo único que veo es que pongas la Discriminación Horaria si no la tienes ya y desplaces algunos consumos (termo, secadora, calefacción) al horario valle (22-12 en invierno, 23-13 en verano). Es muy posible que con tus habitos actuales ya te convenga la DH. Si quieres verificarlo al 100%, bájate el fichero de consumo horario de tu distribuidora (un fichero CCH_CONS.csv) y comprueba en el simulador de la CNMC cuánto pagarías con DH.
> Lo del gas lo puedes descartar por la inversión inicial. Si eso, la estufa de butano.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 13:31 ----------
> ...



Muchas gracias. Desgraciadamente no puedo elegir cuándo consumir la luz, y de hecho, lavadora y secadora se ponen por las mañanas, cuando en general vale menos la luz. La calefacción la pongo cuando llego de trabajar, a 24 grados, y cuando está caliente la casa la dejo en automático, y luego la apago. De todos modos, voy a ver lo de la DH, por ver el esfuerzo cuanto ahorro me redundaría. Respecto a la subida del 33%... haré como que no lo he leído jjj. Gracias compañero.


----------



## suncloud (18 Ene 2017)

Ekonomya dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Desgraciadamente no puedo elegir cuándo consumir la luz, y de hecho, lavadora y secadora se ponen por las mañanas, cuando en general vale menos la luz. La calefacción la pongo cuando llego de trabajar, a 24 grados, y cuando está caliente la casa la dejo en automático, y luego la apago. De todos modos, voy a ver lo de la DH, por ver el esfuerzo cuanto ahorro me redundaría. Respecto a la subida del 33%... haré como que no lo he leído jjj. Gracias compañero.



Baja la calefacción y que no llegue a 24 grados.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 14:05 ----------




paqui67 dijo:


> Dime exactamente qué datos quieres de los recibos de iberdrola y edp, no estoy muy puesta en el tema, sólo sé que quiero ahorrar desde ya.
> 
> La potencia sí puedo bajarla a 3.45, he mirado en la página de iberdrola y no encuentro exactamente dónde se hace.



Empieza con la electricidad, por ejemplo. 

Puedes indicar lo que te aparece en la pestaña de facturación, que debería ser algo así:


----------



## Gumersindo (18 Ene 2017)

> La calefacción la pongo cuando llego de trabajar, a 24 grados, y cuando está caliente la casa la dejo en automático, y luego la apago



24 grados es una burrada. Déjala en 20 y no vayas en tanga por la casa.

(Yo la tengo a 18 desde hace años y no nos hemos muerto ni tenemos sabañones)


----------



## Fuertes (18 Ene 2017)

Ekonomya dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Desgraciadamente no puedo elegir cuándo consumir la luz, y de hecho, lavadora y secadora se ponen por las mañanas, cuando en general vale menos la luz. La calefacción la pongo cuando llego de trabajar, a 24 grados, y cuando está caliente la casa la dejo en automático, y luego la apago. De todos modos, voy a ver lo de la DH, por ver el esfuerzo cuanto ahorro me redundaría. Respecto a la subida del 33%... haré como que no lo he leído jjj. Gracias compañero.



Por las mañanas la luz generalmente es más barata, pero si tienes DH pagas la mitad que si no la tienes. 
Echale un vistazo a la línea roja (lo que pagas ahora) y a la azul (lo que pagarías con DH)
Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia

Normalmente, sin cambiar ningún hábito ahorras un 5%, si mueves consumos ahorras más.


----------



## jainalo (18 Ene 2017)

En mi caso:
Factura Octubre: 63€ - Consumo 320 kwh 
Factura Diciembre: 68€ - Consumo 261 kwh
Potencia 3,45kwh y DH

Veremos en febrero, pero vamos que si sigue la tendencia, aún consumiendo menos, se paga más.


----------



## navajas (18 Ene 2017)

@@strom dijo:


> Mañana por la noche con pvpc a las 11 de la noche 0,112 euros kw.
> ¿Hasta dónde puede llegar esto? Que jodida verguenza y eso que llevamos una semana que no para de llover.



Y además tambien hay mayor producción eólica y estan todas las nucleares "conectadas".


----------



## Ekonomya (18 Ene 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Por las mañanas la luz generalmente es más barata, pero si tienes DH pagas la mitad que si no la tienes.
> Echale un vistazo a la línea roja (lo que pagas ahora) y a la azul (lo que pagarías con DH)
> Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia
> 
> Normalmente, sin cambiar ningún hábito ahorras un 5%, si mueves consumos ahorras más.



¿Dónde puedo consultar el csv del que habláis para meterlo en el simulador de la CNMC? Gracias de nuevo


----------



## valguista (18 Ene 2017)

navajas dijo:


> Y además tambien hay mayor producción eólica y estan todas las nucleares "conectadas".



¿Entonces que cojones pasa?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (18 Ene 2017)

valguista dijo:


> ¿Entonces que cojones pasa?



La eólica representa muy poco, las presas hidroeléctricas producen mucho más y ha llovido muy poco. Las centrales francesas están en parón

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 19:22 ----------




Ekonomya dijo:


> ¿Dónde puedo consultar el csv del que habláis para meterlo en el simulador de la CNMC? Gracias de nuevo



En tu página de distribuidora, en mi caso Iberdrola


----------



## Ekonomya (18 Ene 2017)

Diaboloto dijo:


> La eólica representa muy poco, las presas hidroeléctricas producen mucho más y ha llovido muy poco. Las centrales francesas están en parón
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 19:22 ----------
> 
> ...



Disculpa, estoy visitando el área de cliente y no encuentro desde donde descargar el csv... Gracias


----------



## suncloud (18 Ene 2017)

Ekonomya dijo:


> Disculpa, estoy visitando el área de cliente y no encuentro desde donde descargar el csv... Gracias



Not Found

Not Found

intento poner el puto link pero no se cojones pasa con este puto foro y los links. Jodido Calopez.


----------



## @@strom (18 Ene 2017)

Hora	Tarifa General	Tarifa Nocturna	Vehículo Eléctrico
0 h	0.161 €/kWh	0.109 €/kWh	0.116 €/kWh
1 h	0.151 €/kWh	0.099 €/kWh	0.094 €/kWh
2 h	0.144 €/kWh	0.093 €/kWh	0.089 €/kWh
3 h	0.143 €/kWh	0.092 €/kWh	0.088 €/kWh
4 h	0.143 €/kWh	0.092 €/kWh	0.088 €/kWh
5 h	0.144 €/kWh	0.092 €/kWh	0.088 €/kWh
6 h	0.151 €/kWh	0.100 €/kWh	0.096 €/kWh
7 h	0.166 €/kWh	0.115 €/kWh	0.121 €/kWh
8 h	0.168 €/kWh	0.118 €/kWh	0.124 €/kWh
9 h	0.167 €/kWh	0.117 €/kWh	0.122 €/kWh
10 h	0.165 €/kWh	0.115 €/kWh	0.120 €/kWh
11 h	0.165 €/kWh	0.115 €/kWh	0.120 €/kWh
12 h	0.163 €/kWh	0.182 €/kWh	0.118 €/kWh
13 h	0.164 €/kWh	0.183 €/kWh	0.183 €/kWh
14 h	0.168 €/kWh	0.187 €/kWh	0.187 €/kWh
15 h	0.166 €/kWh	0.185 €/kWh	0.185 €/kWh
16 h	0.164 €/kWh	0.183 €/kWh	0.183 €/kWh
17 h	0.164 €/kWh	0.184 €/kWh	0.184 €/kWh
18 h	0.168 €/kWh	0.187 €/kWh	0.187 €/kWh
19 h	0.169 €/kWh	0.188 €/kWh	0.188 €/kWh
20 h	0.170 €/kWh	0.189 €/kWh	0.189 €/kWh
21 h	0.165 €/kWh	0.185 €/kWh	0.185 €/kWh
22 h	0.164 €/kWh	0.112 €/kWh	0.183 €/kWh
23 h	0.159 €/kWh	0.107 €/kWh	0.114 €/kWh

Esto es un jodido escándalo. Es que sube a un ritmo del 3-4% cada dia.


----------



## Ekonomya (18 Ene 2017)

suncloud dijo:


> Not Found
> 
> Not Found
> 
> intento poner el puto link pero no se cojones pasa con este puto foro y los links. Jodido Calopez.



Ya lo he encontrado. En Consumo Inteligente. Ahora tendré que seleccionar algún día "tipo". Gracias

---------- Post added 18-ene-2017 at 20:46 ----------

Pues no... Sigo sin encontrarlo. En la evolución de mi consumo veo la gráfica y la puedo exportar de un día en formato excel. Luego aunque la convierta a csv en el simulador de la CNMC y al calcular me dice El numero de columnas en el CSV en la fila 1 es menor que 5. Al menos debe tener CUPS,Fecha,Hora,Consumo_kWh y Metodo_obtencion. Me da error

Edito: solucionado. No estaba registrado en la web de Iberdrola Distribución. Ya está. Gracias


----------



## valguista (18 Ene 2017)

Yo tengo Lucera, que se supone que te cobran el precio de coste de la luz + 3,9 € al mes. Entiendo que no es posible conseguirlo mucho más barato, ¿no? Cuando lo contraté hace 4 o 5 meses estaba al 0,10 €/kw. Ahora según veo en su web, me van a cobrar a 0,13. Una subida de un 30% en 5 meses. No está mal.

- Aproveché para bajar 1 nivel de potencia (ahora tengo 5,7 kw, todo es eléctrico). Alguna vez se nos ha ido la luz, pero es llevable y solo hay que tener cuidado con no encender las cosas de más consumo.

- Lo que faltaría sería poner discriminación horaria, tengo que estudiarlo.

¿Algún otro consejo?


----------



## Ekonomya (18 Ene 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Por las mañanas la luz generalmente es más barata, pero si tienes DH pagas la mitad que si no la tienes.
> Echale un vistazo a la línea roja (lo que pagas ahora) y a la azul (lo que pagarías con DH)
> Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia
> 
> Normalmente, sin cambiar ningún hábito ahorras un 5%, si mueves consumos ahorras más.



Hechos los cálculos me ahorro esta última factura 8 euros.


----------



## navajas (18 Ene 2017)

Diaboloto dijo:


> La eólica representa muy poco, las presas hidroeléctricas producen mucho más y ha llovido muy poco. Las centrales francesas están en parón
> 
> No del todo, mira la imagen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuertes (19 Ene 2017)

refugee dijo:


> pago 17 euros al mes.
> Y me ha llegado un extra derrepente, que me han quitao 12,50 euros así por la gorra
> 
> Cuando todos los años me han felicitao con que he gastado poca luz. Pues no se ese cobro a qué viene ¿?



Esta pendiente una subida retroactiva del PVPC, pero para consumos bajos no puede ser tanta pasta
http://nergiza.com/subida-retroactiva-de-la-luz-cuanto-voy-a-pagar/


----------



## JoseII (19 Ene 2017)

valguista dijo:


> Yo tengo Lucera, que se supone que te cobran el precio de coste de la luz + 3,9 € al mes. Entiendo que no es posible conseguirlo mucho más barato, ¿no? Cuando lo contraté hace 4 o 5 meses estaba al 0,10 €/kw. Ahora según veo en su web, me van a cobrar a 0,13. Una subida de un 30% en 5 meses. No está mal.
> 
> - Aproveché para bajar 1 nivel de potencia (ahora tengo *5,7 kw*, todo es eléctrico). Alguna vez se nos ha ido la luz, pero es llevable y solo hay que tener cuidado con no encender las cosas de más consumo.
> 
> ...



Tienes 5.7 kw,...., ¿es un piso?, ¿un adobado?,....o ¿una finca?
y aun asi te saltan los plomos....., raro,raro,....


----------



## valguista (19 Ene 2017)

JoseII dijo:


> Tienes 5.7 kw,...., ¿es un piso?, ¿un adobado?,....o ¿una finca?
> y aun asi te saltan los plomos....., raro,raro,....



Es un piso (estoy de alquiler) Pero tenemos la calefacción eléctrica (bomba de calor), placa vitrocerámica y secadora. Teníamos 6,6 y al pasar a Lucera bajé un tramo.


----------



## JoseII (19 Ene 2017)

valguista dijo:


> Es un piso (estoy de alquiler) Pero tenemos la calefacción eléctrica (bomba de calor), placa vitrocerámica y secadora. Teníamos 6,6 y al pasar a Lucera bajé un tramo.



¿Y por cuanto te sale al mes?..., mas o menos
Zona geográfica?


----------



## valguista (19 Ene 2017)

JoseII dijo:


> ¿Y por cuanto te sale al mes?..., mas o menos
> Zona geográfica?



Madrid, barrio de Sanchinarro. Es un bajo con terraza, por lo que seguramente sea un poco más frío que la media... La última factura que tengo es la de noviembre. 424 kWh que son 95,41 €.


----------



## JoseII (19 Ene 2017)

valguista dijo:


> Madrid, barrio de Sanchinarro. Es un bajo con terraza, por lo que seguramente sea un poco más frío que la media... La última factura que tengo es la de noviembre. 424 kWh que son 95,41 €.



Y en Madrid necesitas secadora?


----------



## valguista (19 Ene 2017)

JoseII dijo:


> Y en Madrid necesitas secadora?



Necesitar necesitar no. Pero es una comodidad que da calidad de vida. Además ahora en invierno tendríamos que tender en la terraza, es decir, frío de salir a tender, y frío que se mete en la casa cuando sales y entras


----------



## suncloud (19 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> éstas son mis facturas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo bien la factura de luz. Tienes PVPC. El tema es que gastas unos 600 kWh al mes. Entiendo que tienes mucha cosa eléctrica en el piso/casa. En la distribuidora misma puedes ver los picos máximos de consumo que has tenido los últimos meses. 

Para bajar la potencia lo debes realizar a través de la comercializadora, creo que directamente con la distribuidora no se puede hacer.

Del gas no veo el desglose de precios.


----------



## suncloud (19 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> ésta es la del gas
> 
> gass
> 
> ...



Veo buenos precios de gas, o al menos ningún disparate. Lo único es ese "alquiler de instalaciones" que me imagino que será un cobro por la instalación del gas en los edificios, y que a veces se instala con la condición de meter una sablada mensual a los usuarios y que me parece un robo pues ya se paga por la disponibilidad. Sería lo único que miraría para ver que es exactamente y si se puede quitar. 

Si juntas gas y electricidad vas a tener que estar en el mercado libre y no regulado (PVPC) en el caso de la electricidad. Yo creo que no te vas a ahorrar nada, o casi. Fuertes ya te lo confirmará posiblemente. 

Mira el tema de contratar Discriminación Horaria en la electricidad, pues posiblemente te compense.


----------



## suncloud (19 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> Ya he llamado para bajar potencia, ahora a estudiar eso de la discriminación horaria a ver si puedo ahorrar un poquito mas.
> 
> eso de alquiler de instalaciones me imagino que será un pago a 21 años por darme gas en el edificio. Voy a asegurarme.
> 
> muchas gracias, suncloud.



Si, es eso, casi seguro. El pago por al alquiler de instalaciones a esos 21 años.


----------



## Fuertes (19 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> éstas son mis facturas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa factura que nos has puesto es más vieja que carracuca, lleva un iva del 18% (antes de 2012). Desde entonces, ha cambiado el IVA y han cambiado muchísimo las tarifa eléctricas. Para saber si te interesa cambiar a otra tarifa, hemos de saber qué es lo que estas pagando ahora.


----------



## suncloud (19 Ene 2017)

​


Fuertes dijo:


> Esa factura que nos has puesto es más vieja que carracuca, lleva un iva del 18% (antes de 2012). Desde entonces, ha cambiado el IVA y han cambiado muchísimo las tarifa eléctricas. Para saber si te interesa cambiar a otra tarifa, hemos de saber qué es lo que estas pagando ahora.



Yo veo IVA del 21...


----------



## klesliem (19 Ene 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Hay más opciones:
> - Tener menos potencia contratda y/o bono social (-25%)
> - calefacción a gas natural o butano, con lo que el frío no afecta al recibo de la luz
> - calefacción con bomba de calor, más eficiente que las resistencias
> ...



En mi casa todo es eléctrico y además en trifasico. No puedo bajar mucho la potencia y mucho menos acceder al bono. 
Podría montar calefacción a gas pero haciendo una obra enorme, que aparte de no tener el dinero no se el tiempo que tardaria en compensar. 
Tengo aire acondicionado con bomba de calor, y no es capaz de subir la temperatura en mi salón. Es de 3000 frigorías y para enfriar va de miedo. Se supone que para calentar debería ser igual pero no lo consigue. 
Estoy en una zona de clima muy benigno, creo: un pueblo de Sevilla. En el salón al bajar por las mañanas hace unos 15,5 grados estos días. Programamos los radiadores de luz (calor azul esos que llaman, son de fluido) a 21 grados cuando los encendemos. 
Nosotros con 21 estamos bien, pero a 18 no. 

Ya hace tiempo que me di por perdido con respecto a la factura de la electricidad. :´(


----------



## Juno4 (19 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> Ya he llamado para bajar potencia, ahora a estudiar eso de la discriminación horaria a ver si puedo ahorrar un poquito mas.
> 
> eso de alquiler de instalaciones me imagino que será un pago a 21 años por darme gas en el edificio. Voy a asegurarme.
> 
> muchas gracias, suncloud.



El cambio de potencia y a nocturno hazlo en la misma operación, sino te cobraran dos veces.

Ademas si es trifásica, mucho ojito con las bajadas de potencia, porque antes ponian icp mas grandes de lo contratado y puedes quedarte muy corto.


----------



## Fuertes (19 Ene 2017)

suncloud dijo:


> ​
> Yo veo IVA del 21...



Coño, me mire la imagen de ejemplo que le habiais puesto de ejemplo. Las facturas de paqui67 no las puedo ver, pero ya le respondisteis


----------



## Lounge Bar (20 Ene 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Coño, me mire la imagen de ejemplo que le habiais puesto de ejemplo. Las facturas de paqui67 no las puedo ver, pero ya le respondisteis


----------



## Fuertes (20 Ene 2017)

Lounge Bar dijo:


>



Gracias.

En gas hay pocas diferencias, sobretodo con consumos bajos como ese (10 m3/mes). Estás en tarifa 3.1, lo cual ya es correcto. Con la tarifa 3.1 de Endesa, esa factura bimensual hubiera sido 1,78 euros más barata. Aunque puede que EDP te haya ajustado el precio en 2017, que ahí sólo veo los de 2016.

Me sorprende el factor de conversión m3 -> kWh que te están aplicando (13,52), el mío anda siempre entre 11,4 y 11,6. Eso depende del municipio. Si te quieres entretener, puedes veirificarlo aqui
http://www.enagas.es/enagas/es/Gestion_Tecnica_Sistema/CalidadGas/CalidadGasMunicipio

Pero vamos que la diferencia en precio va a ser pequeña

---------- Post added 20-ene-2017 at 09:21 ----------




Ekonomya dijo:


> Hechos los cálculos me ahorro esta última factura 8 euros.



Pues ya sabes, el cambio cuesta 10,93 euros, pasado un mes y medio lo amortizas y dejas de regalarle dinero a las eléctricas. Que eso les hace más daño que los virales de whatsapp proponiendo apagar la luz una hora.
Y si además puedes dejar alguna cosa para las mañanas o después de las 22:00, más aún


----------



## Viricida (20 Ene 2017)

A mí lo del factor de conversión no me sorprende. Fácilmente están aplicando el que les da la gana, como me hacen a mí (y lo tengo reclamado en Consumo).


----------



## suncloud (20 Ene 2017)

TrueBilman dijo:


> A mí lo del factor de conversión no me sorprende. Fácilmente están aplicando el que les da la gana, como me hacen a mí (y lo tengo reclamado en Consumo).



España es una casa de putas.


----------



## Viricida (20 Ene 2017)

suncloud dijo:


> España es una casa de putas.



No he estado en casas de putas pero estoy seguro de que te estafan mucho menos que estos cabrones.


----------



## murpi (25 Ene 2017)

160 euros. Factura bimensual.


----------



## luisasco (26 Ene 2017)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Entiendo que los impuestos van a parte.
> 
> No entiendo muy bien lo de la luz. ¿A qué equivalen 2'3 kw y cómo se sabe qué potencia contratada es más recomendable?



la comercioladora tiene online formas de verlo regístrate y enreda y de paso ves las facturas el consumo hora a hora ..esta divertido

---------- Post added 26-ene-2017 at 02:20 ----------




luisasco dijo:


> la comercioladora tiene online formas de verlo regístrate y enreda y de paso ves las facturas el consumo hora a hora ..esta divertido



yo estoy en gas natural y me deja ver factura normal y el archivo hora a hora y para ver potencia necesaria . contador gasto diario semanal y demás, tengo que entrar en la distribuidora en mi caso es iberDrola


----------



## Trustno1 (26 Ene 2017)

Nos ha llegado a casa una carta de Iberdrola avisando que en próximos meses van a proceder a cambiar el contador antiguo por uno de los digitales, ¿no hay de plazo hasta 2018? Mi duda es si puedo pedir que atrasen el cambio ¿o no vale la pena? 

Ahora mismo el contador es de alquiler y lleva icp instalado nuevo junto con todo el cuadro nuevo también. La tarifa que tengo es 2'3kwh con bono social y no sé si va a ser más un incordio inventado por las eléctricas para Joder cuando alguna vez salta el icp.


----------



## luiso350 (26 Ene 2017)

Consumo mes pasado: 330kwh------>77,5 €

Consumo este mes: 335 Kwh--------> 88€

Magnífico. :abajo:


----------



## suncloud (26 Ene 2017)

luiso350 dijo:


> Consumo mes pasado: 330kwh------>77,5 €
> 
> Consumo este mes: 335 Kwh--------> 88€
> 
> Magnífico. :abajo:



Mira, unos 3 euros adicionales para Montoro. Remen.

---------- Post added 26-ene-2017 at 10:31 ----------

Por lo que leo en este foro, otros sitios, y me han comentado varias personas, los comerciales de la "luz" han salido en masa estos días, me imagino que aprovechando el tirón mediático y prometiendo rebajas de la luz milagrosas. Atentos a sus pantallas. Preparen sus hachas por si son necesarias.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (26 Ene 2017)

klesliem dijo:


> En mi casa todo es eléctrico y además en trifasico. No puedo bajar mucho la potencia y mucho menos acceder al bono.
> Podría montar calefacción a gas pero haciendo una obra enorme, que aparte de no tener el dinero no se el tiempo que tardaria en compensar.
> Tengo aire acondicionado con bomba de calor, y no es capaz de subir la temperatura en mi salón. Es de 3000 frigorías y para enfriar va de miedo. Se supone que para calentar debería ser igual pero no lo consigue.
> Estoy en una zona de clima muy benigno, creo: un pueblo de Sevilla. En el salón al bajar por las mañanas hace unos 15,5 grados estos días. Programamos los radiadores de luz (calor azul esos que llaman, son de fluido) a 21 grados cuando los encendemos.
> ...



Estoy en un caso similar al tuyo, todo eléctrico.
Pero este mes ha sido brutal el facturón, no digo lo que han cobrado porque creo que gano a todos.


----------



## Fuertes (26 Ene 2017)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Nos ha llegado a casa una carta de Iberdrola avisando que en próximos meses van a proceder a cambiar el contador antiguo por uno de los digitales, ¿no hay de plazo hasta 2018? Mi duda es si puedo pedir que atrasen el cambio ¿o no vale la pena?
> 
> Ahora mismo el contador es de alquiler y lleva icp instalado nuevo junto con todo el cuadro nuevo también. La tarifa que tengo es 2'3kwh con bono social y no sé si va a ser más un incordio inventado por las eléctricas para Joder cuando alguna vez salta el icp.



No hay motivo para pedir que te retrasen el contador digital, salvo los 0,35 eur/mes que cuesta el alquiler. A parte que no lo pueden retrasar. Antes de final de 2018 han de tener los 18 millones cambiados, y eso no se hace en una noche.
De hecho, el contador digital es algo más generoso que ICP físico. SSaltará menos. Y no pasa absolutamente nada si salta muy a menudo, eso es una leyenda urbana.
Por si te interesa
Contadores inteligentes: todo lo que tienes que saber | Nergiza


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (26 Ene 2017)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Nos ha llegado a casa una carta de Iberdrola avisando que en próximos meses van a proceder a cambiar el contador antiguo por uno de los digitales, ¿no hay de plazo hasta 2018? Mi duda es si puedo pedir que atrasen el cambio ¿o no vale la pena?
> 
> Ahora mismo el contador es de alquiler y lleva icp instalado nuevo junto con todo el cuadro nuevo también. La tarifa que tengo es 2'3kwh con bono social y no sé si va a ser más un incordio inventado por las eléctricas para Joder cuando alguna vez salta el icp.



Has calculado si es mas barata la tarifa con la media del contador viejo y con las tarifas por horas del digital?


----------



## Trustno1 (26 Ene 2017)

aguatico dijo:


> Has calculado si es mas barata la tarifa con la media del contador viejo y con las tarifas por horas del digital?



No. Pero en el momento que pongan el digital llamaré para poner DH con el 2'3kwh.

Era lo que me temía habrá que aguantar el cambio.


----------



## Fuertes (26 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> Ya he me han aplicado la bajada de potencia que solicité.
> Me gustaría pasarme al Plan ese de las 8 horas ¿sabéis si hay que pagar por cambiar de Plan? No tengo DH ahora mismo.



Yo te recomiendo que te pases a PVPC con tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA. Tiene 14 horas baratas (22-12) y 10 caras. El cambio cuesta 10,93 euros pero los amortizarás.
Iberdrola comercializa un Plan 8 horas, en el que tu puedes escoger las horas baratas. Parece más atractivo por que escoges tu las horas. Pero entre que son sólo 8 y que los precios (tanto el de la hora barata como el de la cara) son más altos, sale más a cuenta el PVPC+DH

---------- Post added 26-ene-2017 at 15:14 ----------




aguatico dijo:


> Has calculado si es mas barata la tarifa con la media del contador viejo y con las tarifas por horas del digital?



Cuando estás en PVPC con contador viejo (o con uno digital que no está cinectado), te facturan asumiendo una distribución estándar (el promedio nacional) del consumo horario. Es decir, asumen que gastas más de 19 a 22 porque así lo hace todo el mundo. Cuando lo tienes digital y conectado, te facturan según la hora de consumo real.
La diferencia entre los dos sistemas puede ser de un +-2% máximo, a menos que tuvieses un acelerador de partículas encendido de madrugada, en cuyo caso pagarás menos cuando te pongan el contador digital.


----------



## Fuertes (26 Ene 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> Fuertes dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo te recomiendo que te pases a PVPC con tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA. Tiene 14 horas baratas (22-12) y 10 caras. El cambio cuesta 10,93 euros pero los amortizarás.
> ...


----------



## spitfire (26 Ene 2017)

mirad esto para apartamentos turísticos, Arelia presenta un dispositivo que controla el consumo eléctrico - Levante-EMV

dicen que baja mucho la factura eléctrica


----------



## Fuertes (27 Ene 2017)

Desde luego, si no te importa estar al loro de los precios y no te importa ir cambiando cada año, en este momento yo cogería esa oferta a un año de viesgo dh (0,135-0,065) y de aqui a un año miras como esta el pvpc y decides.
Tampoco me dices como se reparten esos 700 kwh/mes en punta/valle...


----------



## suncloud (27 Ene 2017)

Yo estoy en Hola Luz y no en PVPC, y en parte por el tema de precios fijos y tratar todo con chat con esa gente, incluyendo los contratos que tengo para dos familiares que si estuviesen en PVPC serían carne de cañón de comerciales que les cambiarían de nuevo al mercado libre. 

Pero vamos, hasta donde yo entiendo si asumes que hay épocas que puedes pagar más, el PVPC siempre va a salir más barato. Cierto que a lo mejor ahora puede salir muy bien pillar una libre a un año a precio fijo, pero me imagino que los precios se revisarán en algún momento. Y si el precio de la electricidad sigue como ahora seguro que las comercializadoras del mercado libre subirán el precio y el PVPC seguirá siendo la mejor opción. 

Pero vamos, me parece bien que optes por cambiar, especialmente si el pagar un precio diferente cada día/hora te supone un "stress".


----------



## suncloud (28 Ene 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> gracias fuertes y suncloud.
> Tengo las facturas en casa, en verano sin cambio de hábitos la pvpc-dh Me sale unos 3€. mejor y en invierno con los radiadores empate centimos arriba o abajo.
> las duchas son por la mañana y el lavajillas la jefa ya lo pone al acostarnos 22,30h.
> Hasta septiembre salio mejor pvpc que libre y luego con pvpc-dh hasta diciembre igual a EDP, ahora si que es un sablazo estos meses con los radiadores...todos los meses comparo en el comparador facturas, pvpc y pvpc-dh y aparte saco la comparación de la factura edp y en unas tablas lo voy apuntando mes a mes y en 2016 estuve mitad pvpc mitad pvpc-dh y con la libre ahorre 69€. con 52 centimos.
> ...



Intenta no agobiarte con el tema de la "luz", pues creo que es lo peor. En términos medios el PVPC es la mejor opción para casi todos, lo que pasa es que tienes que aceptar que el precio es diferente cada día/hora. Si eso te supone un "stress" yo la verdad es que me pasaría a una de mercado libre. Pero claro, si cada mes calcula lo que te ahorras o dejas a ahorrar por estar en el mercado libre vs regulado al final uno acaba majara, creo. Se puede hacer esa estimación una vez al año, o en momentos puntuales, pero de lo contrario cada dos meses vas a querer hacer un cambio de compañía/tarifa para buscar la "MEJOR" tarifa...algo complicado en el mercado actual de la electricidad, gas, telecos, etc.


----------



## Suprimido_borrado (28 Ene 2017)

Me he cagado en todo lo que se menea.

Hace unos meses nos compramos una casa y el promotor nos hizo el cambio de la luz. El muy listo nos puso la potencia a 8.05, factura bimensual, más de 200 machantes. ::

He llamado ipso-facto para cambiar la potencia, y los listos de endesa tienen 15 días para hacer el cambio... :: 15 días que me van a facturar a precio de oro.


----------



## BurbuSound (1 Feb 2017)

Lo único "bueno" este enero es que han bajado un 2% el precio de la potencia.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Feb 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> bueno,pues como Me han sableado los últimos meses..................pvpc-hd...................
> 11 septiembre.al 12 octubre.......punta 0,1245€.kwh.......valle 0,06215€kwh..................
> 12 octubre.....al 08 noviembre....punta 0,1394€.kwh.......valle 0,07391€.kwh.................
> 08 noviembre..al 11 diciembre.....punta 0,1456€.kwh.......valle 0,07574€.kwh.................
> ...




ahora lo justifican con el paron de las centrales nucleares francesas, con el frio, con que no ha llovido, pero lo cierto es que esto comenzo desde que echaron a soria, el unico que las ha atado en corto...


----------



## spitfire (1 Feb 2017)

la solución es ponerse paneles fotovoltaicos: unos 800w ó 1000w para los consumos mínimos durante el día


----------



## Fuertes (1 Feb 2017)

BurbuSound dijo:


> Lo único "bueno" este enero es que han bajado un 2% el precio de la potencia.



A cambio de 0,002 eur/kwh de coste de comercialización variable. Si tienes consumo bajo, supone unos céntimos de ahorro, pero lo normal es que suponga unos céntimos de subida mensual. Aqui teneis los cálculos
https://nergiza.com/subida-retroactiva-de-la-luz-cuanto-voy-a-pagar/

---------- Post added 01-feb-2017 at 23:13 ----------




spitfire dijo:


> la solución es ponerse paneles fotovoltaicos: unos 800w ó 1000w para los consumos mínimos durante el día



Con la ley actual, que obliga a regalar excedentes a Endesa&co, poner un panel supone más ganancia para tu distribuidora que para ti. Ninguna casa tiene 800 w de consumo base. Lo normal es tener menos de 100w. Piensa que la nevera pasa el 70% a 0 w y el 30% a 80 w


----------



## ExCurrante (2 Feb 2017)

Tú que crees? Hace años que nos dan el sablazo con la factura eléctrica. Nunca sabemos lo que hemos consumido realmente.

El revisor del contador no pasa cada mes, entonces te facturan al alza (estimado) y ya veremos cuando pasen a hacer la lectura.

Lo que pagas de mas no lo devuelven ni lo descuentan del próximo recibo.

Las eléctricas nos roban! Vaya novedad.

Sabes que si pudieras abastecerte por energías alternativas te multarían y te requisarían el equipo.

Solo te puedes abastecer de energías alternativas (eólica o fotovoltaica) si ellos no pueden llevarte su linea de abastecimiento.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 00:54 ----------

Y lo que les han hecho a los de las granjas fotovoltaicas no tiene nombre, primero les prometieron, ellos hicieron la inversión de capital y materiales y cuando han visto que ganaban demasiado se han vuelto atrás (esa es la clase de estado/gobierno que tenemos). Nadie puede ganar más que el estado y sus esbirros (eléctricas, gas, Florentino, etc...)


----------



## Fuertes (2 Feb 2017)

ExCurrante dijo:


> El revisor del contador no pasa cada mes, entonces te facturan al alza (estimado) y ya veremos cuando pasen a hacer la lectura.
> 
> *Lo que pagas de mas no lo devuelven ni lo descuentan del próximo recibo*.



Eso no es cierto, aunque mucha gente cree que sí. Las facturas con lecturas estimadas se corrigen solas en la siguiente factura con lectura real.
Supongamos que tu contador marca 5.000 kWh pero te hacen una factura con lectura estimada de 5.500 kWh. En esa factura estas pagando 500 kWh de más, ciertamente. 
Pero si al mes siguiente el contador marca 6.000 kWh y lo vienen a leer, te facturarán un consumo de 500 kWh (6.000-5.500) cuando en realidad has gastado 1.000 kWh (6.000-5.000)


----------



## Lounge Bar (2 Feb 2017)

Yo he pagado en enero lo mismo que los meses anteriores. 17-18 euros x mes. No decían que había subido un 30%? 

PD: Tengo PVPC 2.0A con bono social y 2.2 kw contratados.


----------



## Fuertes (2 Feb 2017)

Lounge Bar dijo:


> Yo he pagado en enero lo mismo que los meses anteriores. 17-18 euros x mes. No decían que había subido un 30%?
> 
> PD: Tengo PVPC 2.0A con bono social y 2.2 kw contratados.



Ha habido mucho alarmismo y anumeralismo en la avalancha de noticias de estos días. Tu consumo es muy bajo, de unos 70 kWh/mes, y por ello el impacto es mínimo. Además, pueden que aún no pilles la punta de precios que fue hace unos días.
Voy a usar el simulador de la CNMC para saber el importe de una factura como la tuya, 2,2 kW, bono social, 2.0 A, 70 kWh/mes y 0,80 de alquiler de contador:

11-12-2014 al 11-01-2015 16,88 euros (0,126 eur/kWh) 
11-12-2015 al 11-01-2016 15,74 euros (0,109 eur/kWh)
11-12-2016 al 11-01-2017 17,33 euros (0,134 eur/kWh)
01-01-2017 al 01-02-2017 18,16 euros (0,148 eur/kWh)

Ciertamente, el precio del kWh de enero de este año es un 35% superior al de hace un año, cuando estábamos en mínimos históricos (0,109->0,148), pero eso ha hecho subir tu factura un 15% (15,74->18,16). 
La diferencia con la factura de hace dos años es del 7,5% (16,88->18,16)


----------



## foreromatic2000 (2 Feb 2017)

Los hamijous de Endesa, a pesar de que tengo contador inteligente integrado, este mes me han sorprendido con una lectura estimada, metiéndome en la factura 130 kwh de más, prácticamente el doble de mi consumo real. ¿Es normal que te estimen la lectura si el contador lo tienen integrado en su sistema de telegestión?


----------



## Milady (2 Feb 2017)

Yo he pagado más o menos lo mismo en Enero que en Diciembre. El consumo algo menor.


----------



## Musero (2 Feb 2017)

Yo he pasado de 25 a 30€ al mes


----------



## Lounge Bar (2 Feb 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Ha habido mucho alarmismo y anumeralismo en la avalancha de noticias de estos días. Tu consumo es muy bajo, de unos 70 kWh/mes, y por ello el impacto es mínimo. Además, pueden que aún no pilles la punta de precios que fue hace unos días.
> Voy a usar el simulador de la CNMC para saber el importe de una factura como la tuya, 2,2 kW, bono social, 2.0 A, 70 kWh/mes y 0,80 de alquiler de contador:
> 
> 11-12-2014 al 11-01-2015 16,88 euros (0,126 eur/kWh)
> ...




Mi factura es de 25 a 24. O sea que me ha pillado todo el mes practicamente y no he notado nada. Si no pilla DH es porque apenas me ahorraria 1 euros por factura y como cobran 12 el alta pues paso. lo que si he notado es que han bajado los peajes de acceso a la red. Una miseria pero han bajado. Medio centimo.


----------



## laiabt (3 Feb 2017)

Sex Fàbregas dijo:


> Los hamijous de Endesa, a pesar de que tengo contador inteligente integrado, este mes me han sorprendido con una lectura estimada, metiéndome en la factura 130 kwh de más, prácticamente el doble de mi consumo real. ¿Es normal que te estimen la lectura si el contador lo tienen integrado en su sistema de telegestión?



Yo me hago la misma pregunta. Se supone que estamos pagando por un contador inteligente el cual no hace falta que se pase el de la eléctrica para anotar los consumos. Esto me cabrea un montón y mira que me han cobrado lo mismo que el mes pasado pero estoy pagando por un servicio que no me están ofreciendo

---------- Post added 03-feb-2017 at 14:19 ----------




Musero dijo:


> Yo he pasado de 25 a 30€ al mes



Pues estamos igual. Yo también he notado una subida de 5-6€ en la factura pero es que los precios se han duplicado respecto a meses anteriores. Son unos HdP pero tampoco hacemos nada para solucionar esto. Veo mucho conformismo en la sociedad actual. Dejamos que nos roben y nos quedamos tan anchos en el sofa


----------



## SilviuOG (4 Feb 2017)

Pues este mes he pagado 10 euros más...

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nuvole (4 Feb 2017)

Claro, yo también. Es lo normal ante la subida.


----------



## spitfire (4 Feb 2017)

Suprimido dijo:


> Me he cagado en todo lo que se menea.
> 
> Hace unos meses nos compramos una casa y el promotor nos hizo el cambio de la luz. El muy listo nos puso la potencia a 8.05, factura bimensual, más de 200 machantes. ::
> 
> He llamado ipso-facto para cambiar la potencia, y los listos de endesa tienen 15 días para hacer el cambio... :: 15 días que me van a facturar a precio de oro.



si vives en zona soleada o semi y es chalet, yo pondría 1600 watios en paneles fotovoltaicos para autoconsumo por el día y cambiaría a discriminación horaria; el ahorro ene electricidad puede ser notorio.


----------



## merkawoman (4 Feb 2017)

spitfire dijo:


> si vives en zona soleada o semi y es chalet, yo pondría 1600 watios en paneles fotovoltaicos para autoconsumo por el día y cambiaría a discriminación horaria; el ahorro ene electricidad puede ser notorio.



¿De que inversion estamos hablando?


----------



## spitfire (4 Feb 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> ¿De que inversion estamos hablando?



creo que unos 2000€ con instalación
hay muchas empresas que lo hacen a poco que tengas superficie en el tejado
Solener fabrica los inversores y reguladores


----------



## herodes2 (4 Feb 2017)

spitfire dijo:


> si vives en zona soleada o semi y es chalet, yo pondría 1600 watios en paneles fotovoltaicos para autoconsumo por el día y cambiaría a discriminación horaria; el ahorro ene electricidad puede ser notorio.



Creo que no salen las cuentas, seguirías teniendo que depender de la compañías eléctrica de turno, la mayoría del recibo no es consumo, son fijos, así que tendrías un gasto parecido más la instalación, inversores, baterías que no creo que se amortice nunca; ojo, esto haciendo una buena gestión jugando el partido con la compañía,( DH, bajada de potencia al máximo, bono social si es posible y electrodomésticos lo más eficiente posibles y lo que se pueda a gas butano)


----------



## merkawoman (4 Feb 2017)

spitfire dijo:


> creo que unos 2000€ con instalación
> hay muchas empresas que lo hacen a poco que tengas superficie en el tejado
> Solener fabrica los inversores y reguladores



Tienes controlado la cantidad de energia que te puede sumministrar diariamente?


----------



## spitfire (4 Feb 2017)

herodes2 dijo:


> Creo que no salen las cuentas, seguirías teniendo que depender de la compañías eléctrica de turno, la mayoría del recibo no es consumo, son fijos, así que tendrías un gasto parecido más la instalación, inversores, baterías que no creo que se amortice nunca; ojo, esto haciendo una buena gestión jugando el partido con la compañía,( DH, bajada de potencia al máximo, bono social si es posible y electrodomésticos lo más eficiente posibles y lo que se pueda a gas butano)



cuando hablamos de autoconsumo conectado a la red, no hacen falta baterías y baja mucho el coste de la instalación
se amortiza en 2 años a lo sumo y sobre todo, no nos afecta tanto la subida del precio del Kwh

---------- Post added 04-feb-2017 at 22:43 ----------




merkawoman dijo:


> Tienes controlado la cantidad de energia que te puede sumministrar diariamente?



no lo sé, unos 10-12 kwh por día quizás?
ese cálculo te lo hace la empresa que te instala


----------



## spitfire (5 Feb 2017)

ahí tienes un kit para inyección a la red doméstica, kit autoconsumo solar 1500w de inyección cero


----------



## merkawoman (5 Feb 2017)

spitfire dijo:


> ahí tienes un kit para inyección a la red doméstica, kit autoconsumo solar 1500w de inyección cero



Con la aportacion de las placas se puede superar el consumo contrado de la compañia? Por ejemplo tenemos contaratados 2,3kW y tenemos el kit que has puesto de ejemplo funcionando a pleno rendimiento. Se puede estar gastando 3,8kW? 

Entiendo que el contador inteligente no limitara corte y en tu cadro no tienes porque tener ninguna limitacion mas estricta que el corte de contador.

Si es asi, me parece mas interesnte aun....


----------



## spitfire (6 Feb 2017)

merkawoman dijo:


> Con la aportacion de las placas se puede superar el consumo contrado de la compañia? Por ejemplo tenemos contaratados 2,3kW y tenemos el kit que has puesto de ejemplo funcionando a pleno rendimiento. Se puede estar gastando 3,8kW?
> 
> Entiendo que el contador inteligente no limitara corte y en tu cadro no tienes porque tener ninguna limitacion mas estricta que el corte de contador.
> 
> Si es asi, me parece mas interesnte aun....



sí, así es, pero sólo durante el día a pleno rendimiento


----------



## Carolo (6 Feb 2017)

Este mes he pagado 4€ más que el anterior. 49€.

A ver si me podéis aclarar algunas cosas:

- Llevo dos meses y medio en Endesa PVPC. Las lecturas no me cuadran respecto a las que tenía en Gas Natural:

Gas Natural consumo diario medio: 3,8-5kWh
Endesa consumo diario medio: 5,7-6kWh

Es decir, un 20% más de consumo desde que estoy en Endesa sin variar ningún hábito.

- Tengo contratados 3,45kw y nunca me han saltado los plomos. Ahora me voy a mudar a otra vivienda y volveré a cambiar el contrato. Cocino bastante, la duda es... ¿con 2,3kW contratados podría soportar un pico de ordenador sobremesa+nevera+un fuego vitro+horno máxima potencia? En el nuevo piso no tengo calefacción eléctrica ni aire acondicionado ni lavavajillas.

Saludos


----------



## Fuertes (6 Feb 2017)

Carolo dijo:


> Este mes he pagado 4€ más que el anterior. 49€.
> 
> A ver si me podéis aclarar algunas cosas:
> 
> ...



Sobre el mayor consumo al cambiar de compañía, verifica que las facturas que comparas sean basadas en lecturas reales o estimadas (lo pone en la factura). Si son sobre lecturas reales, pues será que ahora gastas más. También puedes ir a echar un vistazo al contador y comprobar que las lecturas cuadran. 
Si quieres saber en qué gastas los kWh, puedes ponerte un monitor de consumo instantáneo en el cuadro de casa, cuestan unos 40 euros.
Sobre si podrías bajar potencia a 2,3 kW, puedes descartar nevera y ordenador porque los consumos son bajos (< 100w). El horno, dependerá de si lo pones sólo por abajo (1,300) o también enciendes el grill (otros 1.200 w). Y también has de tener en cuenta que tanto el horno como la vitro tiene un termostato: aunque los pongas al máximo, al alcanzar cierta temperatura se van encendiendo y apagando.
En el hilo de los 2,3 kW hay gente que dice que para que salten los plomos han de poner horno+2 fuegos de vitro.


----------



## Carolo (6 Feb 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Sobre el mayor consumo al cambiar de compañía, verifica que las facturas que comparas sean basadas en lecturas reales o estimadas (lo pone en la factura). Si son sobre lecturas reales, pues será que ahora gastas más. También puedes ir a echar un vistazo al contador y comprobar que las lecturas cuadran.
> Si quieres saber en qué gastas los kWh, puedes ponerte un monitor de consumo instantáneo en el cuadro de casa, cuestan unos 40 euros.
> Sobre si podrías bajar potencia a 2,3 kW, puedes descartar nevera y ordenador porque los consumos son bajos (< 100w). El horno, dependerá de si lo pones sólo por abajo (1,300) o también enciendes el grill (otros 1.200 w). Y también has de tener en cuenta que tanto el horno como la vitro tiene un termostato: aunque los pongas al máximo, al alcanzar cierta temperatura se van encendiendo y apagando.
> En el hilo de los 2,3 kW hay gente que dice que para que salten los plomos han de poner horno+2 fuegos de vitro.



Genial como siempre Fuentes, muchas gracias.

El ahorro sería considerable respecto a lo que pago ahora (cerca de 200€/año) así que creo que merece la pena el "riesgo", o en su caso, el cambio de hábitos.

Una última pregunta más general. ¿Creéis que hay riesgo de que eliminen el bono social o al menos de que endurezcan las condiciones? Algo he leído al respecto, Endesa parece que empieza a presionar. Lo digo porque el verdadero ahorro está en ese 25%, si lo quitan en 2016 ya no interesaría tanto estar en 2,3kW y subir sabemos que tiene un coste importante.

Un saludo


----------



## Gort (6 Feb 2017)

Cuando leo estos hilos, no deja de venirme a la cabeza cuando allá, por 2007, muchos compañeros de trabajo se quejaban de que 8 kw de potencia contratada era una asquerosidad que no daba para hacer nada en casa...


----------



## Fuertes (6 Feb 2017)

Carolo dijo:


> Genial como siempre Fuentes, muchas gracias.
> 
> El ahorro sería considerable respecto a lo que pago ahora (cerca de 200€/año) así que creo que merece la pena el "riesgo", o en su caso, el cambio de hábitos.
> 
> ...



Buena observación. 
Yo creo que al bono social simplemente por tener 2,3 kW o tres churrumbeles le quedan unos pocos telediarios. Y me jode que los partidos políticos creen que reformando el bono social están luchando contra la pobreza energética, cuando los únicos que van a salir ganado son las eléctricas de UNESA.
Lo cual no quita que rebajes ahora la potencia a 2,3 kW y descubras que no te supone ningún esfuerzo adicional. En ese caso, si un día pierdes el bono social puedes seguir con 2,3 kW aunque el ahorro no sea tan grande (60 eur/año respecto a 3,45 kW). Y por supuesto, te largues del oligopolio que ha conseguido quitarte el -25% del BS..


----------



## herreriko (6 Feb 2017)

han metido una ostia curiosa al coste de la energia para el PVPC

yo este mes he pagado 30 euros de mas, de los que si tomo comor eferencia el coste de la luz de hace 2 meses, me habria ahorrado 13 euros.

es decir he consumido mas y me ha venido mas coste.


----------



## patroclus (6 Feb 2017)

En Agosto pasado, sin venir a cuento Endesa me cambió de PVPC a Siempre tu ganas.

El penúltimo recibo pagué 75 euros. Nunca había pagado tanto. Hace una semana me vinieron 110 euros.

Hace dos días llamé por teléfono para que me cambiaran de nuevo a PVPC. A ver el proximo recibo cuanto es.


----------



## nuvole (6 Feb 2017)

patroclus dijo:


> En Agosto pasado, sin venir a cuento Endesa me cambió de PVPC a Siempre tu ganas.
> 
> El penúltimo recibo pagué 75 euros. Nunca había pagado tanto. Hace una semana me vinieron 110 euros.
> 
> Hace dos días llamé por teléfono para que me cambiaran de nuevo a PVPC. A ver el proximo recibo cuanto es.



Pues denuncia en la oficina del consumidor. Presenta el contrato en el cual firmaste el PVPC y ya sabes.

DENUNCIA.


----------



## mad2012 (11 Feb 2017)

Una duda, en febrero me ha venido mi primera factura con el cambio de potencia a 2,3kw en PVPC con Endesa. No aplican bono social, tengo que solicitarlo?. O ya están aplicando la verificación de ingresos y no me corresponde? Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Fuertes (11 Feb 2017)

mad2012 dijo:


> Una duda, en febrero me ha venido mi primera factura con el cambio de potencia a 2,3kw en PVPC con Endesa. No aplican bono social, tengo que solicitarlo?. O ya están aplicando la verificación de ingresos y no me corresponde? Gracias anticipadas



Te corresponde totalmente porque no se ha aprobado aún ningún cambio legislativo referido a ingresos. Llama al 800760303 y reclámalo. Seguramente te pedirán un certificado de empadronamiento para demostrar que el titular vive en ese piso. Se piden fácilmente en tu ayuntamiento, en muchos casos via web.


----------



## Fuertes (11 Feb 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> Ultimo sablazo comprobado con el sv en el comparador de facturas cnmv.
> Periodo: del 19/01/2017 al 08/02/2017
> Días facturables en total: 20 días
> Término fijo 7,78 €
> ...



Como curiosidad, si tu contador fuese de los antiguos hubieras pagado 99,93, 1,20 euros menos. Eso es síntoma de que tus consumos se concentran en horas caras un poco más que los de la media nacional.
En cambio, sin DH te irías a los 106 euros aprox.


----------



## spitfire (11 Feb 2017)

hay que expropiar y nacionalizar las eléctricas ipso facto


----------



## mad2012 (11 Feb 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Te corresponde totalmente porque no se ha aprobado aún ningún cambio legislativo referido a ingresos. Llama al 800760303 y reclámalo. Seguramente te pedirán un certificado de empadronamiento para demostrar que el titular vive en ese piso. Se piden fácilmente en tu ayuntamiento, en muchos casos via web.



Muchas gracias Fuertes!!!


----------



## Ayios (11 Feb 2017)

mad2012 dijo:


> Una duda, en febrero me ha venido mi primera factura con el cambio de potencia a 2,3kw en PVPC con Endesa. No aplican bono social, tengo que solicitarlo?. O ya están aplicando la verificación de ingresos y no me corresponde? Gracias anticipadas



Yo se lo pedí específicamente a la operadora a la hora de contratarlo y me lo activaron sin pedirme ningún papel o justificante. A lo mejor si no se lo pides no te lo activan aunque por potencia tuvieses derecho a ello.

Eso en Endesa. En EDP sí me pidieron el certificado de empadronamiento antes de activarlo.


----------



## Corinap (16 Feb 2017)

*por no regalar mas*

:S una vez que te viene la factura no sabes de que se basan los calculos y porque tienes que pagar tanto. Los mas preocupante después es encontrar el teléfono de atención al cliente que sea gratis y no tengas que subir la factura de tu teléfono... puedes encontrar los teléfonos atención al cliente de endesaonline y de las otras compañías electricas y gas...


----------



## suncloud (16 Feb 2017)

Corinap dijo:


> :S una vez que te viene la factura no sabes de que se basan los calculos y porque tienes que pagar tanto. Los mas preocupante después es encontrar el teléfono de atención al cliente que sea gratis y no tengas que subir la factura de tu teléfono... puedes encontrar los teléfonos atención al cliente de endesaonline y de las otras compañías electricas y gas...



La factura es entendible al 100%, que no quiera decir que sea fácil o intuitiva. Copia por aquí el detalle de tu factura con el precio del Kwh, potencia contratada, etc. y seguro que alguien te lo aclara.


----------



## malibux (16 Feb 2017)

Pregunta fácil...

En mi casa ya bajaron la potencia a 2,3 kw y el ahorro ha sido muy significativo en lo que va de año.

Pero ahora voy a ir a otra casa de alquiler y ya he pedido al dueño que baje a 2.3 kW. Mi pregunta es ¿qué más solicitabais vosotros? ¿Lo de discriminación horaria? Eso ya no lo controlo tanto.


----------



## Fuertes (16 Feb 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Pregunta fácil...
> 
> En mi casa ya bajaron la potencia a 2,3 kw y el ahorro ha sido muy significativo en lo que va de año.
> 
> Pero ahora voy a ir a otra casa de alquiler y ya he pedido al dueño que baje a 2.3 kW. Mi pregunta es ¿qué más solicitabais vosotros? ¿Lo de discriminación horaria? Eso ya no lo controlo tanto.



Sí. A la vez que rebaja potencia se ha de verificar:
- que estas en tarifa PVPC, porque sino no te aplicarán el bono social.
- Pedir el paso a la tariaf de acceso 2.0 DHA.

Esas gestiones las puedes hacer tú, aunque no seas el titular.


----------



## silverwindow (16 Feb 2017)

Holaluz.com


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (16 Feb 2017)

60 euroa exactos este mes :: hijos de fruta, mis facturas mensuales suelen ser de unos 40....


----------



## qe12 (16 Feb 2017)

Si votáis PPSOE os sangrarán hasta la muerte.


----------



## Fuertes (23 Feb 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> EDP.....me a cobrado.
> derechos de acceso 2,96€....................derechos de extensión 2,61€..........derechos de enganche 9,04€.....total 14,62€. ....mas 21 % de iva..3,068€....................
> Total...17,68€......yo creo sera de cuando Me cambie de pvpc a pvpcdh.......
> esta bien o ME HAN SABLEADO......



El cambio a DH sólo debiera costar 9,04+iva.
Pero al hacerlo seguramente te han tenido que normalizar la potencia contratada de 220 a 230V (3,3->3,45 kW o 4,4->4,6 kW). Y te están cobrando los derechos por el aumento de potencia (acceso y extensión)
Algunas distribuidoras lo cobran, otras no.


----------



## herodes2 (23 Feb 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> El cambio a DH sólo debiera costar 9,04+iva.
> Pero al hacerlo seguramente te han tenido que normalizar la potencia contratada de 220 a 230V (3,3->3,45 kW o 4,4->4,6 kW). Y te están cobrando los derechos por el aumento de potencia (acceso y extensión)
> Algunas distribuidoras lo cobran, otras no.



Iberdrola me cobró exactamente esos 17€ cuando puse la DH


----------



## Fernand2 (23 Feb 2017)

Cada vez es lo mismo, que porque alza a nivel internacional, que el generador usa mas combustible, bla bla bla...

Cualquier excusa es buena para sacarnos mas dinero.
Estoy pensando seriamente en poner mi propio generador en casa, pero oculto, para tratar de sobrevivir....

Creo que solos prisioneros de estas compañias si mucho que hacer al respecto..

Hasta cuando?


__________________
Generadores Eléctricos, Grupos Electrógenos y Maquinaria.


----------



## Fuertes (24 Feb 2017)

Fernand2 dijo:


> Cada vez es lo mismo, que porque alza a nivel internacional, que el generador usa mas combustible, bla bla bla...
> 
> Cualquier excusa es buena para sacarnos mas dinero.
> Estoy pensando seriamente en poner mi propio generador en casa, pero oculto, para tratar de sobrevivir....
> ...



Menudo SPAM, chavalote. Te registras para vendernos tus "burras" de gasoil, que duplican el precio del kwh en el mejor de los casos. Ahora me pongo una, a ver que opina el vecino de arriba. Por cierto, quemarás gasoil manchego,no? Porque sino me temo que las subidas a nivel internacional te afectan más todavía que si estuvieras conectado a la red.


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (6 Mar 2017)

acabo de pedir bajar de 4,4 a 2,3, llevo en paro la ostia de tiempo y me ha llegado 120 eurazos de luz bimensual, y tengo cocina a gas y agua sanitaria a bombona tambien, no tengo aire acondicionado, ni calefacción, por que soy pobre cojones, sabeis si me saltara el icp?

aun tengo contador antiguo dentro de casa, entiendo que al pedir tarifa con discriminación horaria en la web de Endesa, se entiende que deben cambiar también el contador no?


----------



## tomagi (6 Mar 2017)

Esto me ha venido de 62 dias con PVPC y DH,lo veo normal comparado con lo que pagaba de gas.2 bombas de calor 24 h encendidas,y otra se pone esporadicamente. todo electrico casa de tres plantas.Tambien es verdad que desde principio de 2016 le han pegado buen subidon a la PVPC.

terme de potència
5,75 kW x 11 dies x 0,121317 7,67 e
5,75 kW x 51 dies x 0,121649 35,67 e
terme d'energia
643 kWh x 0,160226 103,03 e
992 kWh x 0,081087 80,44 e
impost sobre l'electricitat
5,11269632% s/ 11,60 226,81 e
lloguer d'equips de mesura
11 dies x 0,026557 0,29 e
51 dies x 0,026630 1,36 e
BASE IMPOSABLE 240,06
QUOTA IVA ( 21 % ) 50,41
IMPORT TOTAL EUROS.............. 290,47


----------



## Fuertes (6 Mar 2017)

ME CAGO EN EL EURO dijo:


> acabo de pedir bajar de 4,4 a 2,3, llevo en paro la ostia de tiempo y me ha llegado 120 eurazos de luz bimensual, y tengo cocina a gas y agua sanitaria a bombona tambien, no tengo aire acondicionado, ni calefacción, por que soy pobre cojones, sabeis si me saltara el icp?
> 
> aun tengo contador antiguo dentro de casa, entiendo que al pedir tarifa con discriminación horaria en la web de Endesa, se entiende que deben cambiar también el contador no?



Al reducir potencia y pasar a DH, te cambiarán el contador por uno digital. Igualmente te lo iban a cambiar antes de un año. Sobretodo verifica que estés en la tarifa PVPC, porque sino no te van a poner bono social (a parte de que estás pagando el kwh mñas caro).
No creo que te salten los plomos, y si lo hace no te costará demasiado evitarlo organizando los consumos un poco.


----------



## ME CAGO EN EL EURO (6 Mar 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Al reducir potencia y pasar a DH, te cambiarán el contador por uno digital. Igualmente te lo iban a cambiar antes de un año. Sobretodo verifica que estés en la tarifa PVPC, porque sino no te van a poner bono social (a parte de que estás pagando el kwh mñas caro).
> No creo que te salten los plomos, y si lo hace no te costará demasiado evitarlo organizando los consumos un poco.



si, en la factura me pone que estoy en PVPC.
lo que igual me salta el contador nuevo por que somos 4, y usamos tres pantallas grandes a la vez a veces, 2 ordenadores, consolas etc, pero por otro lado no tenemos ni cocina ni termo ni vitro ni AA ni calefaccion electrica.


----------



## Fuertes (6 Mar 2017)

ME CAGO EN EL EURO dijo:


> si, en la factura me pone que estoy en PVPC.
> lo que igual me salta el contador nuevo por que somos 4, y usamos tres pantallas grandes a la vez a veces, 2 ordenadores, consolas etc, pero por otro lado no tenemos ni cocina ni termo ni vitro ni AA ni calefaccion electrica.



Te pongo mis consumos de mis juguetes audiovisuales:
PS3: 74w
portátil: 38w
Tele de 32": 33w

Vamos, que son irrelevantes para el cálculo de potencia a contratar. Comparado con todo lo que no teneis (vitro, termo, aa y calefacción), que se trata de consumus de 1.500 watios para arriba cada uno.


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (6 Mar 2017)

tomagi dijo:


> Esto me ha venido de 62 dias con PVPC y DH,lo veo normal comparado con lo que pagaba de gas.2 bombas de calor 24 h encendidas,y otra se pone esporadicamente. todo electrico casa de tres plantas.Tambien es verdad que desde principio de 2016 le han pegado buen subidon a la PVPC.
> 
> terme de potència
> 5,75 kW x 11 dies x 0,121317 7,67 e
> ...



La tarifa que tienes no es Pvpc, tienes un termino fijo en hora valle y en hora no valle, te la han colado. El precio de pvpc va cambiando cada hora, y no es fijo.


----------



## Yari (6 Mar 2017)

Puede ser que sí tenga PVPC pero que le hagan media por no tener telegestion.


----------



## Fuertes (6 Mar 2017)

Yari dijo:


> Puede ser que sí tenga PVPC pero que le hagan media por no tener telegestion.



Los precios de la energia coinciden con los del PVPC en las fechas 20/12/2016 a 20/2/2017 (0,160 - 0,081). 
Si que debe tener telegestión, porque le están cobrando 0,80 eur/mes+iva por alquiler de contador, que es lo que corresponde a la telegestión.
Lo que no cuadra es el término de potencia, que sale a unos 44 euros/kw-año, cuando en pvpc debieran ser entre 41 y 42.
El simulador de CNMC me da 284 euros.


----------



## tomagi (6 Mar 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Los precios de la energia coinciden con los del PVPC en las fechas 20/12/2016 a 20/2/2017 (0,160 - 0,081).
> Si que debe tener telegestión, porque le están cobrando 0,80 eur/mes+iva por alquiler de contador, que es lo que corresponde a la telegestión.
> Lo que no cuadra es el término de potencia, que sale a unos 44 euros/kw-año, cuando en pvpc debieran ser entre 41 y 42.
> El simulador de CNMC me da 284 euros.



correcto,PVPC,DH y contador con telegestion.


----------



## nuvole (23 Mar 2017)

Qué os parece mi factura.


----------



## spitfire (23 Mar 2017)

me parece muy bien tu factura, baratita
ya la quisiera yo para mí


----------



## nuvole (23 Mar 2017)

spitfire dijo:


> me parece muy bien tu factura, baratita
> ya la quisiera yo para mí



El truco está en contratar 2,3 kw de potencia contratada.

Mi consumo ha sido de 109 kw, voy a ver si puedo consumir menos para pagar menos.


----------



## Lounge Bar (30 Mar 2017)

Este mes he pagado poco. Ha debido bajar la luz.

28 días.
14.45 euros
65 kwh
2.2 kw contratados con bono social


El mes anterior pague 18.


----------



## jainalo (1 May 2017)

nuvole dijo:


> El truco está en contratar 2,3 kw de potencia contratada.
> 
> Mi consumo ha sido de 109 kw, voy a ver si puedo consumir menos para pagar menos.



Pero el bono social tiene los días contados. Había una propuesta de reforma y lo de aplicar descuento a todos de menos de 3kw iba a desaparecer.

Se aplicará a determinados niveles de renta.


----------



## suncloud (1 May 2017)

jainalo dijo:


> Pero el bono social tiene los días contados. Había una propuesta de reforma y lo de aplicar descuento a todos de menos de 3kw iba a desaparecer.
> 
> Se aplicará a determinados niveles de renta.



De todas formas si con 2.3 kw puedes hacer vida normal es mejor tener eso que una potencia superior a 3kw, aunque quiten el bono social.


----------



## Fuertes (17 Jun 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> Me e bajado de potencia un tramo, estoy con la Lusa y la distribuidora es iberdrocha (iberduero).
> Por derechos de enganche Me han cobrado 9,04€. + iva 1,90€. TOTAL 10,94€.
> 
> Al bajarte de potencia no tenían que devolverte algo de dinero del reten que tienen por la potencia contratada.
> Saludos.



Cierto, supongo que deberían hacerlo. Pero también hay que decir que cuando aumentas potencia no te piden una ampliación de la fianza.


----------



## jainalo (18 Jun 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> Me e bajado de potencia un tramo, estoy con la Lusa y la distribuidora es iberdrocha (iberduero).
> Por derechos de enganche Me han cobrado 9,04€. + iva 1,90€. TOTAL 10,94€.
> 
> Al bajarte de potencia no tenían que devolverte algo de dinero del reten que tienen por la potencia contratada.
> Saludos.



A mi me envió una carta Iberdrola Distribución para hacerme la devolución. No recuerdo ahora la cantidad pero fueron entorno a 10€.

En la carta ponía que tenía que llamarles para indicarle el número de cuenta donde hacer la devolución.


----------



## Akela 14 (29 Jun 2017)

Hola a todos.

Hacía tiempo que no veía este hilo.

Gracias a este hilo en general y creo que a Fuertes en particular me cambié de mercado libre a PVPC y discriminación horaria a finales del año pasado y desde entonces estamos ahorrando en mi casa 11 euros al mes de media, literalmente, sin contar la subida que podíamos haber recibido si todavía tuviera la tarifa de mercado libre.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Isuzu (29 Jun 2017)

Lo que no acabo de entender es como hay cobtadores digitales nuevos y no son de telegestion.

Hoy me han clavado la estimada de seis meses....estos tios son unos fieras.

Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (29 Jun 2017)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no veía este hilo.
> 
> ...



De nada. Es un placer arañarle unos eurillos al mes a Iberdrola y compañía

---------- Post added 29-jun-2017 at 20:26 ----------




Isuzu dijo:


> Lo que no acabo de entender es como hay cobtadores digitales nuevos y no son de telegestion.
> 
> Hoy me han clavado la estimada de seis meses....estos tios son unos fieras.
> 
> Powered by Lumia W10 using Tapatalk



Para que esten telegestionados, la distribuidora ha de poner unos concentradores en tu barrio y revisar las líneas. Paciencia, las estimadas se acabarán algún día ...


----------



## euriborfree (2 Jul 2017)

Yo me acabo de cambiar de Iberdrola a una pequeña empresa que salia en los primeros puestos del comparador de precios con los datos que le meti basados en el consumo del mes pasado y entre la bajada de la tarifa (mercado libre pero precios comparables a PVPC), que me quito de encima 2 conceptos (3€ en total) que no se como entraron ahi (seguro de proteccion de pagos y un servicio de urgencias electricas que le colaron a un familiar) y que me paso a discriminacion horaria (bendita telegestion, me descargue el consumo por horas, me hice una hoja de calculo y el 56% de mi consumo el mes pasado fue en horario barato, me voy a ahorrar unos 18€ al mes

la factura del mes pasado, calculada con las tarifas del nuevo, exactamente 18.80€ menos

Os recomiendo esta web
Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia. Comparador de Ofertas de Energía: Gas y Electricidad


----------



## Pzpoici (29 Ago 2017)

182 el último que pagué hace unos días, con el recargo del mes para las eléctricas y una semana más de consumo tras pasarles yo la lectura, pues pese a tener el contador electrónico la primera factura venía sin cobrar ni un sólo kw.


----------



## lukaz (29 Ago 2017)

26€ mi último recibo, mucho o poco?


----------



## planpatriota (29 Ago 2017)

lukaz dijo:


> 26€ mi último recibo, mucho o poco?



Bastante poco


----------



## Fuertes (29 Ago 2017)

lukaz dijo:


> 26€ mi último recibo, mucho o poco?



Depende de los kWh que hayas consumido, yo pago la mitad.


----------



## Ayios (29 Ago 2017)

Pzpoici dijo:


> 182 el último que pagué hace unos días, con el recargo del mes para las eléctricas y una semana más de consumo tras pasarles yo la lectura, pues pese a tener el contador electrónico la primera factura venía sin cobrar ni un sólo kw.



Tú al menos tienes lectura. Yo llevo ya unos 6 meses que el contador no detecta consumo y me llegan todas las facturas con 0 kw/h. Este Agosto me ha llegado una carta donde dicen que a partir de ahora me van a cobrar el consumo real horario en vez de con perfil de consumo y me han reseteado el contador, pero ahora marca 1kw de consumo total y sigue sin moverse. Les llamé al principio cuando detecté el error, abrieron incidencia, y me contestaron que habían solucionado todos los problemas y que ahora funcionaba con normalidad. Al mes siguiente haciendo lo mismo les volví a llamar y me dijeron que tuviese paciencia porque a ellos les salía que no había ningún error y por tanto no iban a mandar a ningún otro técnico, así que que les follen. 8€ al mes me están cobrando.


----------



## jainalo (31 Ago 2017)

En mi caso sólo puedo ver los datos de consumo en la web de Iberdrola distribución hasta el 9 de Agosto. En semanas anteriores hay días sueltos que no me salen los datos y desde ese día ningún dato de mi consumo.

Se limitan a ponerme lo siguiente:

Para su tranquilidad, le informamos de que su contador sigue funcionando con normalidad y registrando su consumo aunque no hayamos podido conectar con él desde nuestros sistemas. Por ello, sólo le mostramos los datos registrados hasta el momento en el que se realizó la última conexión. En cuanto sea posible, restableceremos dicha comunicación y volveremos a mostrarle todos los consumos registrados. Disculpe las molestias.

A alguien más le ha pasado?
Seguro que luego bien que cobran el precio del alquiler del contador digital al 100%, cuando llevo casi todo el mes que no puedo ver los consumos realizados.


----------



## antoniussss (31 Ago 2017)

Pues hay que decir que Pepeenergy en estos primeros 7 meses del año que llevo ha mejorado y por bastante la Pvpc sin DH y sin bono social.

Claro que ahora que conozco la DH, en cuanto me cambien a contador digital voy a por ella, puesto que el ahorro es aún mayor.


Pero si alguien tiene la PVPC sin DH y sin bono social le aconsejo PepeEnergy.

Y si alguien tiene mercado libre en ibertrola o endesa y en esas hijas de mordor, todavía mas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Sep 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Cierto, supongo que deberían hacerlo. Pero también hay que decir que cuando aumentas potencia no te piden una ampliación de la fianza.



Fuertes, una pregunta por favor. Voy a solicitar el Bono Social para mi padre, jubilado, 80 años, propietario piso etc.., ¿ la rebaja del 25 % que dicen que hacen, es por todos los conceptos de la factura (precio potencia, precio consumo, alquiler, impuestos etc..,) ó solo por el precio de consumo en Kw's gastados/mes ?...ienso:


----------



## Fuertes (7 Sep 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Fuertes, una pregunta por favor. Voy a solicitar el Bono Social para mi padre, jubilado, 80 años, propietario piso etc.., ¿ la rebaja del 25 % que dicen que hacen, es por todos los conceptos de la factura (precio potencia, precio consumo, alquiler, impuestos etc..,) ó solo por el precio de consumo en Kw's gastados/mes ?...ienso:



El descuento es en todos los conceptos, salvo el alquiler del contador.

Ten en cuenta que ha de estar en la tarifa PVPC y ha de ser pensionsita con pensión mínima. También le pueden pedir un empadronamiento para demostrar que se trata de la vivienda habitual del titular del contrato.

Yo he tramitado alguna via chat &mail de Endesa y son bastante eficientes, en pocas semanas te lo activan


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Sep 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> El descuento es en todos los conceptos, salvo el alquiler del contador.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que ha de estar en la tarifa PVPC y ha de ser pensionsita con pensión mínima. También le pueden pedir un empadronamiento para demostrar que se trata de la vivienda habitual del titular del contrato.
> 
> Yo he tramitado alguna via chat &mail de Endesa y son bastante eficientes, en pocas semanas te lo activan



Tiene la tarifa 2.0A y ...cobrar, cobra muy poco de pensión...esta en Alcanzia y tiene 4,6 KW...a lo mejor incluso podría rebajarle la potencia, no sé si se puede acumular todo, Bono Social + Bajada...

Pués acabo de llamar y no tienen Bono Social...aún tendrá que regresar a Fenosa...menudos pajarracos...:


----------



## Fuertes (7 Sep 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Tiene la tarifa 2.0A y ...cobrar, cobra muy poco de pensión...esta en Alcanzia y tiene 4,6 KW...a lo mejor incluso podría rebajarle la potencia, no sé si se puede acumular todo, Bono Social + Bajada...
> 
> Pués acabo de llamar y no tienen Bono Social...aún tendrá que regresar a Fenosa...menudos pajarracos...:



Efectivamente. Ha de volver a Endesa, Iberdrola, Gas Natural, EON o EDP, pero sobretodo insiste en la tarifa PVPC (a parte de 2.0A), porque intentarán meterte una tarifa de mercado libre, que es más cara y no da derexho a Bono Social. Se puede encadenar todo en una gestión: rebaja de potencia, cambio de compañía a una de las grandes, tarifa PVPC, tarifa de acceso 2.0DHA y solicitud de bono social.
Si rebajas a 2,3 kw, te ahorrarás presentar documentación de pensionista. Yo cobro 45K y tengo bono social.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Sep 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Efectivamente. Ha de volver a Endesa, Iberdrola, Gas Natural, EON o EDP, pero sobretodo insiste en la tarifa PVPC (a parte de 2.0A), porque intentarán meterte una tarifa de mercado libre, que es más cara y no da derexho a Bono Social. Se puede encadenar todo en una gestión: rebaja de potencia, cambio de compañía a una de las grandes, tarifa PVPC, tarifa de acceso 2.0DHA y solicitud de bono social.
> Si rebajas a 2,3 kw, te ahorrarás presentar documentación de pensionista. Yo cobro 45K y tengo bono social.



Si ahora esta a 2.0 A y Mercado Libre, se puede cambiar a PVPC Mercado Regulado tranquilamente ? ¿ vendrán a inspeccionarle la instalación ó algo ?...ienso:

Por cierto, en Catalunya solo puede contratar con Gas Natural Fenosa (donde antes estaba) ó en Endesa ?...


----------



## suncloud (8 Sep 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si ahora esta a 2.0 A y Mercado Libre, se puede cambiar a PVPC Mercado Regulado tranquilamente ?
> 
> *Claro. Sin problemas a nivel técnico. Pero si lo intentas las comercializadoras de referencia (las 5 que ha puesto Fuertes) que dan PVPC te intentarán pasarte a mercado libre. Tienes que insistir.
> *
> ...



*En Cataluña y cualquier sitio de España puedes contratar el PVPC con las 5 comercializadoras de referencia que ha puesto Fuertes. 
*


----------



## qe12 (8 Sep 2017)

Este verano he gastado poco porque he estado fuera casi 4 semanas. Anda que no se nota el AA.


----------



## jordi1980 (10 Sep 2017)

Mírate los tutoriales de domoelectra y alli lo explican como quitar la luz, se puede hacer entrando en el contador


----------



## Fuertes (10 Sep 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> En el pueblo, contador digital en fachada de la calle.....quitar la lucecita roja......llamo a hiberdrocha y Me dicen ellos no pueden quitar las lucecitas rojas y blanca que los contadores son así y las lucecitas tienen que estar siempre luciendo, la explico que a un compañero desde la central se las han quitado y nada que ellos no pueden gestionar eso, vuelvo a insistir y nada, al final lo dejo por imposible, no salen que eso no se puede gestionar....tengo pvpc con los lusos y llame al tfno. que viene en la factura de la distribuidora hiberdrocha.........leí en un post que la distribuidora desde la central podían quitar la lucecita roja ademas FUERTES lo explica en sinergia o algo así pero no Me atrevo a meter mano al contador.
> Saludos.



http://www.domoelectra.com/como-apagar-led-rojo-del-contador-luz/


----------



## suncloud (12 Sep 2017)

hoy han vuelto a pasar por casa los simpáticos trabajadores de "Iberdrola" que venían a decirme no se que rollos de Kwh muy caros pagados en el pasado de forma errónea, y que necesitaban el "número" (CUPS) de las facturas para comprobar si estaba todo bien. En este país se deja impunidad total al delincuente. La mujer de Pedro Sánches tiene una de estas bonitas empresas de engaña viejos. Valientes hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## nuvole (13 Sep 2017)

suncloud dijo:


> hoy han vuelto a pasar por casa los simpáticos trabajadores de "Iberdrola" que venían a decirme no se que rollos de Kwh muy caros pagados en el pasado de forma errónea, y que necesitaban el "número" (CUPS) de las facturas para comprobar si estaba todo bien. En este país se deja impunidad total al delincuente. La mujer de Pedro Sánches tiene una de estas bonitas empresas de engaña viejos. Valientes hijos de la gran puta.



Ni caso ha esos indeseables.


----------



## suncloud (13 Sep 2017)

nuvole dijo:


> Ni caso ha esos indeseables.



Fuego purificador es lo que se tiene que dar a esos puercos. Ratatatata.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Sep 2017)

¿No se puede forrar el puto contador con cinta americana?.


----------



## Fuertes (23 Sep 2017)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> ¿No se puede forrar el puto contador con cinta americana?.



Claro que puedes. Si lo que te preocupa es el led que parpadea, se puede desactivar fácilmente, dímelo y te busco las instrucciones


----------



## spitfire (4 Oct 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> Tenemos el precio de la luz por las nubes, igual que el año pasado.
> Saludos.



pues claro, votamos al PPSO€ ¿qué esperamos?


----------



## qe12 (4 Oct 2017)

No más que otros meses de este verano manchego que no parece tener fin...


----------



## Fuertes (9 Oct 2017)

paqui67 dijo:


> Fuertes, cuando aconsejas DH, ¿te refieres a una tarifa en concreto o a cualquiera de las tarifas de las que dispone Iberdrola y elegir la que más nos interese?
> Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y tus aportes.



En general, recomiendo la *tarifa regulada (PVPC) con DH (tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA)*. La tiene Iberdrola (y Endesa, Gas NAtural, EDP y EON) pero no la suele ofrecer. La tienes que pedir explícitamente.


----------



## Turiní (10 Oct 2017)

Muy buenas gente, antes de nada quería presentarme porque soy nuevo en la comunidad, me ha parecido este un foro muy interesante donde nunca dejar de aprender a ahorrar unos buenos aurelios. Os llevo un buen rato leyendo y se aprende mucho con los consejos.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 06:04 ----------

Me gustaría pedir consejo a ver que potencia creéis que sería la más adecuada contratar en mi caso.
A partir del día 1 empezaremos a vivir mi novia y yo en un piso de alquiler que tiene 2 dormitorios. Decir que está en la provincia de Alicante, y todo es eléctrico. No hay bomba de frío y calor, y hay termo eléctrico y vitrocerámica. El dueño lo ha tenido siempre alquilado y la potencia que tiene contratada es de 5,5kw lo cual me parece un disparate.
Se lo he comentado al dueño y dice que debo tener en cuenta que todo es électrico y con el termo, la vitro, y algun radiador eléctrico, lavadora...saltaría. 
Le comento que nosotros el horno no lo usamos nunca y que no tenemos idea de conectarlo todo a la vez.

A grandes rasgos los electrodomésticos que más consumirán son:
Termo electrico: 1.500w
Vitrocerámica: depende de los fogones, pero solemos usar solo uno a la vez.
Radiador de aceite: 2.000w
Microondas: 600w 
Frigorifico combi
Lavadora

Respecto al radiador, sólo se conectaría algunas horas por la noche en la habitación, y pensamos comprar una estufa catalítica (gas) para el salón.

¿Qué potencia me recomendaríais? Aún no hemos entrado a vivir, pero vamos yo creo que en principio con 4,4kw iríamos bien. 

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Fuertes (10 Oct 2017)

Turiní dijo:


> Muy buenas gente, antes de nada quería presentarme porque soy nuevo en la comunidad, me ha parecido este un foro muy interesante donde nunca dejar de aprender a ahorrar unos buenos aurelios. Os llevo un buen rato leyendo y se aprende mucho con los consejos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2017 at 06:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Con 3,45 kW tendrías suficiente. Piensa que la potencia contratada se puede superar puntualmente sin que salten los plomos (un 13% indefinidamente, un 50% unos minutos, un 100% unos segundos).
También te recomendaría verificar que el contrato de la luz esté en mercado regulado (tarifa PVPC), que tengas tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA, y que pongas un programador horario al termo (los tienes por 3 euros) para que sólo trabaje en horario barato (22-12 en inivierno, 23-13 en verano)


----------



## Turiní (12 Oct 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Con 3,45 kW tendrías suficiente. Piensa que la potencia contratada se puede superar puntualmente sin que salten los plomos (un 13% indefinidamente, un 50% unos minutos, un 100% unos segundos).
> También te recomendaría verificar que el contrato de la luz esté en mercado regulado (tarifa PVPC), que tengas tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA, y que pongas un programador horario al termo (los tienes por 3 euros) para que sólo trabaje en horario barato (22-12 en inivierno, 23-13 en verano)



Muchas gracias Fuertes!! Muy interesante tu comentario. Tengo que fijarme bien en el tipo de tarifa que tiene contratada el propietario del piso, ya que hasta el día 1 no empezaremos a vivir, aunque ya esté dándole vueltas al tema desde hace día.

Lo de conectar el termo sólo unas horas y aprovechar la tarifa valle ya lo había pensado, lo que no sé si sale a cuenta estar conectando a diario el termo solo una o dos horas para pasar el día o si tenerlo conectado de continuo a una temperatura moderada. 

He leído comentarios de todo tipo respecto a esto, ya que si lo desconectas a diaria el termo tiene que calentar el agua que estará fría a diario, de la otra forma solo es mantenerla constante a unos 40ºC en verano y 55ºC en invierno aproximadamente que he leído que puede ser la temperatura ideal.

Y respecto a lo de pasar de golpe de los 5,5kw que tienen ahora en el piso (que me parece mucho) a 3,45kw me crea algunas dudas de si sería suficiente (aunque lo estoy deseando), ya que sólo con el radiador de aceite (2000w), la vitrocerámica funcionando, y el frigo más alguna chorrada más (eso sin contar q estuviera encendido el termo) creo que ya estaría en el límite.


----------



## Novamas (22 Oct 2017)

Menudo subidón para mañana, será el aperitivo de algo más gordo.??

Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia


----------



## Pzpoici (22 Oct 2017)

62 euros de un mes. Después de varios meses el contador está telegestionado y ahora pasarán la factura todos los meses.


----------



## suncloud (22 Oct 2017)

a remar se ha dicho. y crudo apuntando hacia arriba y por Iberia sequía y pantanos secos. Mec mec mec, maquinistas al tren.


----------



## jainalo (23 Oct 2017)

Turiní dijo:


> Lo de conectar el termo sólo unas horas y aprovechar la tarifa valle ya lo había pensado, lo que no sé si sale a cuenta estar conectando a diario el termo solo una o dos horas para pasar el día o si tenerlo conectado de continuo a una temperatura moderada.
> 
> He leído comentarios de todo tipo respecto a esto, ya que si lo desconectas a diaria el termo tiene que calentar el agua que estará fría a diario, de la otra forma solo es mantenerla constante a unos 40ºC en verano y 55ºC en invierno aproximadamente que he leído que puede ser la temperatura ideal.



Yo lo tengo conectado con un programador de enchufe, así me aseguro que sólo consume en las horas valle.

Salvo que uses agua caliente a todas horas y en función de los litros del termo, te será suficiente o no. Lo programas en función de tus hábitos y listo, cuánto más en valle mejor. 

En mi caso para la ducha más que suficiente.

---------- Post added 22-oct-2017 at 22:17 ----------




peñuelas dijo:


> Salvajada............MAÑANA LUZ PVPC-DH PASA DE 0,20 €.KWH....WWW.ESIOS PVPC
> COMO LOS OBREROS VAMOS A PAGAR ESTO.........................................................
> VIVA ESPAÑA UNA GRANDE Y OBREROS EN LA MISERIA,,,ARRIBA ESPAÑA................
> COBRO 660 €. Salario base donde está la Fiscalía y el Tribunal constitucional,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> ...



Según he visto ese pico está para las 19h.
Un clavazo. De 18h a 21h cuanto más caro. 
Habrá que bajar los plomos en esas horas y que consuma su puta madre. O como mínimo dejar sólo el frigorífico.

Menuda mafia, la que nos espera!


----------



## Pzpoici (28 Nov 2017)

80€ de un mes.


----------



## Fuertes (28 Nov 2017)

Pzpoici dijo:


> 80€ de un mes.



Joder, eso son 3,45 kW + 400 kWh o 4,6 kW + 370 kWh

Mucho gasto veo ahí. Has puesto radiadores eléctricos ?
Has comprobado que estás en tarifa PVPC con DH y que no tienes demasiado potencia contratada ?


----------



## Pzpoici (28 Nov 2017)

Fuertes dijo:


> Joder, eso son 3,45 kW + 400 kWh o 4,6 kW + 370 kWh
> 
> Mucho gasto veo ahí. Has puesto radiadores eléctricos ?
> Has comprobado que estás en tarifa PVPC con DH y que no tienes demasiado potencia contratada ?



3,45 kW. 

La "culpa" es de un concentrador de oxígeno (alrededor de 400w) que se pasa un mínimo de 8-10 horas diarias encendido. El calentador eléctrico tampoco ayuda. 

Tengo la PVPC sin discriminación horaria.


----------



## suncloud (4 Dic 2017)

En función de las horas de funcionamiento de ese concentrador de oxígeno, y de evaluar el uso de un programador para el calentador eléctrico (p.ej. que se conecte solo por la noche), a lo mejor puedes pasarte a Discriminación horaria y ahorrar un poco. 

Igualmente a lo mejor puedes bajar a 2.45 de potencia contratada. Es cuestión de que veas los picos que tienes y en el caso de que los superes puntualmente pensar si son fácilmente salvables (es decir, no poner horno y AC a la vez, etc.).


----------



## Pzpoici (4 Dic 2017)

suncloud dijo:


> En función de las horas de funcionamiento de ese concentrador de oxígeno, y de evaluar el uso de un programador para el calentador eléctrico (p.ej. que se conecte solo por la noche), a lo mejor puedes pasarte a Discriminación horaria y ahorrar un poco.
> 
> Igualmente a lo mejor puedes bajar a 2.45 de potencia contratada. Es cuestión de que veas los picos que tienes y en el caso de que los superes puntualmente pensar si son fácilmente salvables (es decir, no poner horno y AC a la vez, etc.).



¿Hay coste para el cambio a la discriminación horaria y para cambiar luego a tarifa normal? 

El problema es que ahora el concentrador se usa sólo por la noche, pero en quince días puede pasar a usarse 16 horas diarias, luego en una revisión doce, etc. 

De la discriminación horaria "me da miedo" que trabajo en casa y tengo dos ordenadores encendidos desde la mañana a la noche.


----------



## Fuertes (4 Dic 2017)

Pzpoici dijo:


> ¿Hay coste para el cambio a la discriminación horaria y para cambiar luego a tarifa normal?
> 
> El problema es que ahora el concentrador se usa sólo por la noche, pero en quince días puede pasar a usarse 16 horas diarias, luego en una revisión doce, etc.
> 
> De la discriminación horaria "me da miedo" que trabajo en casa y tengo dos ordenadores encendidos desde la mañana a la noche.



El cambio cuesta 10,93 euros, y si lo haces no tirarás para atrás porque te saldrá más barato. Piensa que las horas económicas son 14, de 22 a 12 (23 a 13 en verano). Sólo con hacer el mismo consumo en horario valle que en punta, ya ahorras un 15%.
Sobretodo, al hacer el cambio que no te metan en una tarifa de mercado libre, de las que tienen "descuentos". Pide "PVPC con tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA"


----------



## jotace (4 Dic 2017)

Valencia, diciembre, aún no he puesto la bomba de calor.
En octubre puse todas las luces led.
Jersecito, chandal y mantita en el sofá. Las camas como hacía mi abuela, manta sobre manta, prácticamente envasado al vacío. Bueno aquí he exagerado un poco, la temperatura interior aún no me ha bajado de 17,5.


----------



## suncloud (5 Dic 2017)

Pzpoici dijo:


> ¿Hay coste para el cambio a la discriminación horaria y para cambiar luego a tarifa normal?
> 
> El problema es que ahora el concentrador se usa sólo por la noche, pero en quince días puede pasar a usarse 16 horas diarias, luego en una revisión doce, etc.
> 
> De la discriminación horaria "me da miedo" que trabajo en casa y tengo dos ordenadores encendidos desde la mañana a la noche.



Ya te ha contestado Fuertes. No te compensa ir cambiado cada poco de DH a normal. Así que piensa si quieres DH y en caso afirmativo pues haces el cambio. Suerte!


----------



## ianpocks (5 Dic 2017)

suncloud dijo:


> Ya te ha contestado Fuertes. No te compensa ir cambiado cada poco de DH a normal. Así que piensa si quieres DH y en caso afirmativo pues haces el cambio. Suerte!



Siempre puedes cambiar o cambias tus intereses y pones lo que más consume de noche o por la mañana . Ejemplo lavadora,secadora ,lavavajillas.... quedate un par de meses y tu ves con tus antiguas facturas..... y fijate si la potencia que tienes es demasiada o más bien justita

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jainalo (6 Dic 2017)

31,81€ del consumo de noviembre.
41 kWh punta, 85 kWh valle

He bajado la punta 3 kWh y subido el valle 20 kWh respecto mes de octubre. Y la factura unos 3,5€ más que Octubre cuyo precio kwh era más barato.


----------



## Piotr (7 Dic 2017)

Me han cobrado 100 euros.

Tengo que dejar las pizzas, así me ahorro un 50%..


----------



## ianpocks (7 Dic 2017)

Piotr dijo:


> Me han cobrado 100 euros.
> 
> Tengo que dejar las pizzas, así me ahorro un 50%..



Si quedas con tus vecinos y vais turnando las visitas te ahorras un 25%

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 21:04 ----------




jainalo dijo:


> 31,81€ del consumo de noviembre.
> 41 kWh punta, 85 kWh valle
> 
> He bajado la punta 3 kWh y subido el valle 20 kWh respecto mes de octubre. Y la factura unos 3,5€ más que Octubre cuyo precio kwh era más barato.



120 kw no es una mala media.... yo de momento este mes voy por los 70kw pero hasta el 17 de diciembre no se me finaliza. Estaría bien no pasar los 100kw.

Off tópic 

Alguien sabe si te montas paneles solares que te cobran ? Que tipo de impuestos????
Por cierto si todos los meses pagamos un impuesto de energías verdes por que cuando se usa las energías verdes es más caro? ???

No se supone que ya se va pagando en los meses anteriores???

Como trollean estos politicuchos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ianpocks (26 Dic 2017)

peñuelas dijo:


> 25 días 380 kwh. pvpc+dh..................................................................................
> punta 260 kwh. a 0,1572 € el kwh.....valle 120 kwh. a 0,0856 €. el kwh......................
> la media del kwh. Me sale a 0,1350€. el kwh...comparando con lo que ofrece el oligopólico no esta mal en mercado libre estas menos de 0,1340€. kwh no encuentras...............
> Todo esto con el su-bidón de todos los inviernos, tenemos que aplicar las tiki tiki las puertas giratorias.
> ...



380 es un pasote de luz. Mientras no llegues a los 500Kwh . Una media de 11 céntimos. ... tienes la endesa one 0.115412. Potencia 3.429702 por kWh y mes

No se si es mejor que la pvpc con dh o no.... Será cuestión de hacer cálculos 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pzpoici (3 Ene 2018)

Alrededor de 440 kw (no tengo la factura aquí delante) 

Me han facturado unos 35-40 días y 97 euros en números redondos. 
Todos los años en estas fechas gastaba unos 80 euros de media, así que se ha notado la subida. 

Hace unas semanas le puse un programador al calentador eléctrico y sólo se enciende unas 10 horas diarias, pero la factura no para de subir.


----------



## sikBCN (3 Ene 2018)

yo he pagado una media de 23€/mes en 2017

3,5kw con SOM energia

y no, no me han clavado.

saludos


----------



## Fuertes (3 Ene 2018)

sikBCN dijo:


> yo he pagado una media de 23€/mes en 2017
> 
> 3,5kw con SOM energia
> 
> ...



De hecho, te acaban de bajar las tarifas el día 1. En la revisión de precios de hace seis meses se les fue la mano en los precios, fueron demasiado previsores. Como al final los precios del mercado mayorista no han sido tan altos, acaban de ajustar la tarifa.


----------



## ianpocks (3 Ene 2018)

sikBCN dijo:


> yo he pagado una media de 23€/mes en 2017
> 
> 3,5kw con SOM energia
> 
> ...



13 cts punta 6 valle. Y cuanto se paga por ser socio? 

Creo que es algo más caro que el regulado pero si es energía verde es entendible

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (3 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> 13 cts punta 6 valle. Y cuanto se paga por ser socio?
> 
> Creo que es algo más caro que el regulado pero si es energía verde es entendible
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Para hacerte socio pones 100 euros, pero que los recuperas si un día te das de baja.
Cada socio puede tener sus contratos e invitar a 5 contratos más que no sean socios.
Los precios ahroa mismo son 0,150-0,79 eur/kwh en 2.0 DHA, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que la potencia es más barata que en PVPC (38 eur/kw-año)
Ahora mismo está más barata que el PVPC, porque fijan los precios semestralmente y el PVPC se mueve cada hora y está alto. En promedio, pues estará ligeramente por encima, como no puede ser de otra manera.

---------- Post added 03-ene-2018 at 16:17 ----------

Los 13 y 6 céntimos que has visto son las tarifas si además participas en el proyecto generationkwh: invertir en la construcción de paneles solares y cobrar los intereses en un descuento en la energía generada
Generation kWh, producción compartida de energía renovable | Nergiza


----------



## ianpocks (3 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Para hacerte socio pones 100 euros, pero que los recuperas si un día te das de baja.
> Cada socio puede tener sus contratos e invitar a 5 contratos más que no sean socios.
> Los precios ahroa mismo son 0,150-0,79 eur/kwh en 2.0 DHA, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que la potencia es más barata que en PVPC (38 eur/kw-año)
> Ahora mismo está más barata que el PVPC, porque fijan los precios semestralmente y el PVPC se mueve cada hora y está alto. En promedio, pues estará ligeramente por encima, como no puede ser de otra manera.
> ...



Para dh cuanto cuesta? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (3 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> Para dh cuanto cuesta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Pues 15 ct/kwh en punta y 7,9 ct/kwh en valle.


----------



## ianpocks (3 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Pues 15 ct/kwh en punta y 7,9 ct/kwh en valle.



No digo pasar a dh endesa te cobra 10 € por ejemplo no se está compañia

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tons of Latunes (3 Ene 2018)

Ekonomya dijo:


> Yo estoy desconsolado... y más con la última noticia que nos quitan el bono social a las familias numerosas. Somos 5 en casa, 2 sueldos mileuristas, todo eléctrico, con Iberdrola. He cambiado todas las bombillas a LED y hasta ahora venía pagando unos 100 euros al mes. Ahora la factura me subirá un 25%, más la subida adicional de las tarifas... :: Yo, sinceramente, no sé qué hacer para ahorrar más. Para ello supongo que tendria que cambiar todo lo eléctrico a gas, pero el desembolso sería brutal y no tengo muy claro cuánto me ahorraría. Cuando me pegan el palo es cuando pongo la calefacción central y con el uso de *la secadora (lo siento, no tengo donde colgar la ropa)*. He llegado a pagar 300 euros de luz , y os juro que no derrochamos, pero es que somos 5, tres niños pequeños. Tengo contratados 6,6 Kw y desde el cambio de contador a electrónico, la luz salta cuando tengo la calefacción, la secadora y el termo eléctrico en funcionamiento... Una mierda, y lo peor es que no sé qué solución tiene.



La secadora consume un huevo y estropea mucho la ropa, si tienes bañera hay unos chismes que son cuerdas de tender, que ocupan muy poco, las estiras, tiendes en el hueco de la bañera y cuando no ls uses o para ducharte los guardas:


----------



## Fuertes (3 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> No digo pasar a dh endesa te cobra 10 € por ejemplo no se está compañia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



El cambio de tarifa sin DH a tarifa con DH o viceversa, al igual que modificar la potencia contratada, cuesta siempre 10,83 euros. 
Esta regulado en el BOE y no los cobra tu comercializadora (Endesa comercializadora, Som Energia, Holaluz...) sino tu distribuidora (Endesa distribución, Iberdrola distribución, ...) de manera que no te libras nunca.
Algunas comercializadoras te lo "subvencionan" (Endesa si plillas la tempo happy, por ejemplo) pero siempre es porque te están clavando una tarifa más cara.


----------



## jainalo (5 Ene 2018)

Acojonante los de Iberdrola. La última actualización de su APP en Android deja fuera a los que somos de PVPC.

Si eres de esos, la APP te dice que uses su web para acceder.

Lamentable. Les llueven las críticas en los comentarios de la app.


----------



## suncloud (6 Ene 2018)

peñuelas dijo:


> Mañana 7 de Enero volvemos a tener la luz por LAS NUBES, estos precios con estos salarios como se pueden pagar.



una locura. 
cuando se acaba el plazo de los bonos sociales "antiguos"? A principios de marzo? creo que ese será el momento para que mucha gente se pire del oligopolio y opte por opciones económicas y responsables dentro del mercado libre. Ya que pagarás lo mismo, o casi, pues al menos no darle más dinero a esos bastardos.


----------



## jotace (7 Ene 2018)

Finnhamn dijo:


> La secadora consume un huevo y estropea mucho la ropa, si tienes bañera hay unos chismes que son cuerdas de tender, que ocupan muy poco, las estiras, tiendes en el hueco de la bañera y cuando no ls uses o para ducharte los guardas:



En tendederos está casi todo inventado. Con las lavadoras que centrifugan a 1000 rpm, la ropa no gotea en absoluto. Se puede tender en cualquier parte, incluso pegado al techo y pasar por debajo de la ropa:


----------



## stockman (7 Ene 2018)

A mi llevan unos meses sableandome, de hecho tengo pendiente pillar una factura, describir mi situacion en un hilo y a ver como puedo reducirla, igual que con la del agua...


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ene 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> una locura.
> cuando se acaba el plazo de los bonos sociales "antiguos"? A principios de marzo? creo que ese será el momento para que mucha gente se pire del oligopolio y opte por opciones económicas y responsables dentro del mercado libre. Ya que pagarás lo mismo, o casi, pues al menos no darle más dinero a esos bastardos.



La primera factura que llegue después del 10 de abril ya será sin bono social. A la que te llegue la de febrero, ya puedes solicitar el cambio de compañía. La de marzo será la última con el oligopolio y bs y a partir de ese momento ya estarás en otra compañía


----------



## suncloud (7 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> La primera factura que llegue después del 10 de abril ya será sin bono social. A la que te llegue la de febrero, ya puedes solicitar el cambio de compañía. La de marzo será la última con el oligopolio y bs y a partir de ese momento ya estarás en otra compañía



Ok,gracias por la info. De todas formas llevo un par de años por Hola Luz como hemos comentado en el este hilo.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 11:58 ----------




stockman dijo:


> A mi llevan unos meses sableandome, de hecho tengo pendiente pillar una factura, describir mi situacion en un hilo y a ver como puedo reducirla, igual que con la del agua...



este es el hilo donde tienes que colgar los detalles de tu factura. Por aquí alguno pilota y seguro que bajas bastante lo que pagas.


----------



## Zuschauer (7 Ene 2018)

160€ he pagado yo en diciembre, y solo por ese mes. Lo primero que voy a hacer en enero es cambiar todas las ventanas correderas antiguas por unas superventanas de PVC.

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (7 Ene 2018)

La única forma de luchar contra esta lacra es pasando frio, mucho frio.
Antes me congelo que engordar los bolsillos de esta puta caterva de alimañas, por mucho que me llamen agarrao, aunque me sobrasen los minolles, malditos HIJOSDELAGRANPUTA.


----------



## ianpocks (7 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> A mi llevan unos meses sableandome, de hecho tengo pendiente pillar una factura, describir mi situacion en un hilo y a ver como puedo reducirla, igual que con la del agua...



El Agua es lo peor. A mi me han sableado 73€ por 19m3

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> El Agua es lo peor. A mi me han sableado 73€ por 19m3
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Lo peor de todo es que si hubieses gastado 0 m3 habrías pagado 65 euros. Incentivando el despilfarro de agua, que debe ser que nos sobra.


----------



## ianpocks (7 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Lo peor de todo es que si hubieses gastado 0 m3 habrías pagado 65 euros. Incentivando el despilfarro de agua, que debe ser que nos sobra.



Mas que nada aranceles de Agua 10, impuesto metropolitano 17€ de 18 a 19m3 1€ mas. resto consumo+iva.

En total nosotros necesitamos 90 de Luz 75 de Agua 50 de gas esto bimensual. Es Caro? Si .Antes gastaba la Mitad no se porque en un año se ha duplicado

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (7 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> Mas que nada aranceles de Agua 10, impuesto metropolitano 17€ de 18 a 19m3 1€ mas. resto consumo+iva.
> 
> En total nosotros necesitamos 90 de Luz 75 de Agua 50 de gas esto bimensual. Es Caro? Si .Antes gastaba la Mitad no se porque en un año se ha duplicado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Son las consecuencias de vivir en un narcoestado que encima está quebrado. Hay que recaudar para pagar a la casta y las deudas locales regionales y nacionales.


----------



## Pzpoici (7 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> El Agua es lo peor. A mi me han sableado 73€ por 19m3
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo vivo en un pueblo donde Cristo perdió el mechero y pago unos 60 euros. 

Tengo otra casa en la que apenas se usa el agua y sin abrir el grifo se pagan unos 38 euros. 

Lo mejor es que el agua es imbebible. O la filtras o después de pagar un dineral viviendo en un puto pueblo tienes que estar acarreando botellas de agua mineral. 

Son como las eléctricas pero a pequeña escala.


----------



## f700b (7 Ene 2018)

Lo que es de traca es el iva que se paga por un bien de primera necesidad como es la electricidad.


----------



## hannover (7 Ene 2018)

f700b dijo:


> Lo que es de traca es el iva que se paga por un bien de primera necesidad como es la electricidad.



Lo que es de traca son las absurdas subvenciones a las "renovables".


----------



## ianpocks (7 Ene 2018)

A ver si me podeis ayudar. 

Mi 1 factura es de 88€. Esta incluye 28€ regularización de 3.3kw a 3.45kw y telegestion. Aparte de esto un cobro de 5.5€ por derechos de contratación ????.
16€ por potencia contratada.
24€ por energía consumida

Creía que con 22€ era la regulación pero 33.5 se me hace algo exagerado. Mi consumo es de 194kw en 41 días. 

Consumo en punta= 114kw
Consume en valle = 82 kw

Es legal cobrar por derechos de contratación esos 5.5€??????

Y por la reguli más de 27€????

La media restando los 33.5 me sale a 0.29€ por kWh si contando en valle estaba a casi 0.08Kwh y en punta a casi 0.10kwh me parece heavy esos 0.29 de media! Entiendo que un 70% son impuestos.

Me sigue conveniendo la dh y el mercado regulado? ??? Nunca en mi vida me habían cobrado por contratar un servicio... sino por usarlo....

He escogido mal a irme con Endesaxxi?? iberdrola hubiera ido mejor? En el caso que me quiera cambiar puedo? Porque pone que hasta noviembre del 2018 tengo contrato con ellos pensaba que no había permanencia....

En subtotal me sale :

Intervención en equipo de med. 9.04 ( creo que es el cambio a dh)
Derechos de extensión 2.61€no se que es esto...
Derecho de acceso 2.96€ esto tampoco 
Deposito de garantía distribuidora 18.53€ menos todavía. ...

Algun técnico me puede explicarlo? Gracias

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (7 Ene 2018)

f700b dijo:


> Lo que es de traca es el iva que se paga por un bien de primera necesidad como es la electricidad.



IVA del 21% con el plus del impuesto revolucionario del +5.x%. Es decir, un IVA superior al 26% para la "luz". Siuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2018 at 22:17 ----------




ianpocks dijo:


> A ver si me podeis ayudar.
> 
> Mi 1 factura es de 88€. Esta incluye 28€ regularización de 3.3kw a 3.45kw y telegestion. Aparte de esto un cobro de 5.5€ por derechos de contratación ????.
> 16€ por potencia contratada.
> ...



Flipo. Ni idea. Fuertes podrá ayudar me imagino. Ya no saben ni que cobrar. El cambio a DH si que son esos 9 euros y pico. El resto....pues me parecen la usura máxima.


----------



## Fuertes (8 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> A ver si me podeis ayudar.
> 
> Mi 1 factura es de 88€. Esta incluye 28€ regularización de 3.3kw a 3.45kw y telegestion. Aparte de esto un cobro de 5.5€ por derechos de contratación ????.
> 16€ por potencia contratada.
> ...




Supongo que es la primera factura que recibes desde que has cambiado a la DH, no ?
Por cambiar a la DH sólo son los 9,04+IVA. 
El problema es que al hacer ese cambio te obligan a normalizar la potencia.
Tú tenías 3,3 kW (que ya no es la normalizada desde 2004) y te lo han normalizado hacia arriba, a 3,45 kW, y esa ampliación supone una serie de costes (derechos de extensión, de acceso y aumento de depósito). 
Si me hubieras avisado antes, te hubiera convencido de aprovechar el cambio a DH para bajar a 2,3 en lugar de subir a 3,45.

Sobre si estás bien en PVPC, la respuesta es clara: SI
Estás mejor en DH ? Siempre que el consumo en punta (114) sea menor que el doble que el consumo en valle (2*82), estás ahorrando. En tu caso, con la DH ahorras unos 3 euros en esa factura de 41 días.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 11:33 ----------

En Iberdrola la factura hubiera sido idéntica. Por ley. 
Los costes del aumento de potencia los cobra la distribuidora, no la comercializadora. Y la distribuidora no la has cambiado ni lo vas a hacer, porque es siempre la misma, la que le toque en tu zona.
No hay permanencia, en la factura te habla de una fecha final del contrato pero es un dato sin ninguna relevancia. os contratos se van renovando o rescindiendo sin más implicación económica ni de otro tipo.

---------- Post added 08-ene-2018 at 11:35 ----------

Y algo más, si estás de alquiler, los 18,53 (+iva) del aumento del depósito los debe pagar el propietario, porque es un dinero que recuperaría él si un día diera de baja el suministro.


----------



## ianpocks (8 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Supongo que es la primera factura que recibes desde que has cambiado a la DH, no ?
> Por cambiar a la DH sólo son los 9,04+IVA.
> El problema es que al hacer ese cambio te obligan a normalizar la potencia.
> Tú tenías 3,3 kW (que ya no es la normalizada desde 2004) y te lo han normalizado hacia arriba, a 3,45 kW, y esa ampliación supone una serie de costes (derechos de extensión, de acceso y aumento de depósito).
> ...



El piso es en propiedad. Lo del 2.3kw estuve en duda de hacerlo pero la parienta necesita a veces encender el horno y la inducción à la vez ambos con luz. Aparte en verano el ac. Si es mi primera factura con dh. Pero lo de los 5.5€ de derechos de contratacion

Llame y me dijeron que el deposito me lo devuelven una vez me de de baja, tb me dijeron que los costes son por darlo de alta pero yo ya estaba dado de alta con iberdrola y me cambie à Endesaxxi. De hecho me cambie al leerte a ti y cuatro más que sabéis de que va lo de la luz.

Entiendo que de estos 90 si no me hubieran cascado tantas cosas serian 53€ por 41dias no me parece barato pero entiendo que es lo que hay en este pais.Por cierto ya voy tarde para el bono social no??? Ahora es solo para jubilados,parados y tal no? 
Me imagino que he de amoldarme más a las horas valle. Entiendo que como dices si no paso del 65% de punta me sigue conveniendo (ahora ando por 58%).

Gracias a todos por vuestra sabiduria!!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (8 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> El piso es en propiedad. Lo del 2.3kw estuve en duda de hacerlo pero la parienta necesita a veces encender el horno y la inducción à la vez ambos con luz. Aparte en verano el ac. Si es mi primera factura con dh. Pero lo de los 5.5€ de derechos de contratacion
> 
> Llame y me dijeron que el deposito me lo devuelven una vez me de de baja, tb me dijeron que los costes son por darlo de alta pero yo ya estaba dado de alta con iberdrola y me cambie à Endesaxxi. De hecho me cambie al leerte a ti y cuatro más que sabéis de que va lo de la luz.
> 
> ...



- La factura normal con ese consumo (y con los precios altos que tenemos este mes) sería de 53 euros, efectivamente.
- El nuevo bono social es sólo para ingresos muy bajos o familias numerosas de cualquier clase social. Con el antiguo podías haberlo tenido bajando a 2,3 kW.
- La DH conviene cuando el consumo en punta es menor de 73-70% (depende del mes)
- Ninguno de los conceptos extra que te han cobrado han sido por el cambio de comercializadora (Iberdrola a Endesa) ya que ese cambio siempre es gratis. Esos 5,5 euros se llaman "derechos de contratación" porque has contratado 0,15 kW más (de 3,3 a 3,45). Los cobra la distribuidora, y te los iba a cobrar independientemente de la compañía en la que estuvieras. El que te cogió el teléfono no sabe de que habla, para variar.
- El depósito te lo devolverá la distribuidora si algún día das de baja la electricidad en ese piso (cortar el suministro). Pero no si te vas a Holaluz o Iberdrola. No tiene nada que ver con la compañía a la que le compres la electricidad, es un depósito que se paga el día que dan de alta el suminstro. Pero como va en proporción a la potencia contratada, al aumentar te han cobrado una parte. En cambio, raramente te devuelven nada cuando rebajas potencia.


----------



## stockman (8 Ene 2018)

Para un piso de 81m, 2 personas viviendo, termo electrico con temporizador, nevera y router funcionando 24h, 2 ordenadores y sus respectivos altavoces y monitores, durante la mañana no hay nadie. Se usa un flexo y pc durante toda la tarde (16h a 20h), induccion y demas para comida y cena.

Ahora la info de la factura de endesa:

Potencia contratada: 4,600kw
Importe: 136€

Importe por potencia contratada:
4,6 kW x 0,130601 Eur/kW x 61 días 36,65 €
En dicho importe, facturación por peaje de acceso:
4,6 kW x 38,043426 Eur/kW y año x (61/365) días 29,25 €

36,65 €

Importe por energía consumida:
500 kWh x 0,149749 Eur/kWh 74,87 €
En dicho importe, su facturación por peaje de acceso ha sido:
500 kWh x 0,044027 Eur/kWh 22,01 €

Producto contratado: tarifa luz endesa


Alguna recomendacion? Por lo que veo la potencia se puede reducir sin problemas.


----------



## suncloud (8 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> Para un piso de 81m, 2 personas viviendo, termo electrico con temporizador, nevera y router funcionando 24h, 2 ordenadores y sus respectivos altavoces y monitores, durante la mañana no hay nadie. Se usa un flexo y pc durante toda la tarde (16h a 20h), induccion y demas para comida y cena.
> 
> Ahora la info de la factura de endesa:
> 
> ...



Yo con Hola Luz hubiese pagado unos 20e menos para esa misma potencia contratada y consumo. Y si contratas tarifa regulada con una de las 5 "grandes" (en Endesa mismo) igualmente ahorrarías un buen pico. 

Aunque estaría bien asegurarse antes, lo que veo es igualmente tienes mucha potencia contratada. Posiblemente puedas bajar un tramo mínimo, y eso serían otros 4-5e de ahorro al mes.


----------



## stockman (8 Ene 2018)

si, un tramo minimo lo bajare.

Luego esta el tema de si me saldra a cuenta la tarifa nocturna o no.

Lo de tarifa regulada que es?


----------



## suncloud (8 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> si, un tramo minimo lo bajare.
> 
> Luego esta el tema de si me saldra a cuenta la tarifa nocturna o no.
> 
> Lo de tarifa regulada que es?



aquí tienes información:
La tarifa PVPC | Facturación por horas | ENDESA CLIENTES

en este hilo se ha comentado muchas veces. Es la opción más barata, y solo puedes obtenerla en una de las 5 eléctricas principales. En Endesa por ejemplo. Pero Enfesa no donde estás ahora, te tienes que pasar a la comercializadora de Endesa de mercado libre. Parece un lío, y por eso yo ya desistí de explicárselo a amigos y familiares que al final acaban siempre en el mercado libre de esas mismas empresas del oligopolio, y pagando una burrada como es tu caso. Pues pagas una burrada, tanto por término de potencia como, sobretodo, término de energía.


----------



## ianpocks (9 Ene 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> aquí tienes información:
> La tarifa PVPC | Facturación por horas | ENDESA CLIENTES
> 
> en este hilo se ha comentado muchas veces. Es la opción más barata, y solo puedes obtenerla en una de las 5 eléctricas principales. En Endesa por ejemplo. Pero Enfesa no donde estás ahora, te tienes que pasar a la comercializadora de Endesa de mercado libre. Parece un lío, y por eso yo ya desistí de explicárselo a amigos y familiares que al final acaban siempre en el mercado libre de esas mismas empresas del oligopolio, y pagando una burrada como es tu caso. Pues pagas una burrada, tanto por término de potencia como, sobretodo, término de energía.



Yo el router lo desconecto cuando no lo uso. Supongamos que el router consuma unos 20w* hora. Supongamos tb que hay 12 horas al día que no lo usas ni nadie de los miembros familiares tampoco. Te ahorrarías 240w al día o 7,2kw al mes. No parece mucho pero si contamos que con la tarifa más barata con impuestos y todo el kw te sale a 0.30€. Allí ya tienes 2€ menos.

Fijate en la pvpc con discriminación horaria aquí los expertos la recomiendan y si no usas mucho los equipos electrónicos baja la potencia a 2.3Kw dicen que pata que salte los plomos tienes que consumir el doble de potencia durante al menos 10 minutos.
Una frase que me chocó: 

Si no te han saltado nunca los plomos posiblemente tienes más potencia de la necesaria.

Yo me hubiera puesto 2.3 pero como tengo inducción y un horno eléctrico que lo uso bastante. A veces 3 fogones y el horno por eso decidí regularizar a 3.45kw....

Sabes que en el contador digital puedes ver la potencia máxima o mejor dicho el pico que has usado en los 3 últimos meses???

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (9 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> Yo el router lo desconecto cuando no lo uso. Supongamos que el router consuma unos 20w* hora. Supongamos tb que hay 12 horas al día que no lo usas ni nadie de los miembros familiares tampoco. Te ahorrarías 240w al día o 7,2kw al mes. No parece mucho pero si contamos que con la tarifa más barata *con impuestos y todo el kw te sale a 0.30€*. Allí ya tienes 2€ menos.
> 
> Fijate en la pvpc con discriminación horaria aquí los expertos la recomiendan y si no usas mucho los equipos electrónicos baja la potencia a 2.3Kw dicen que pata que salte los plomos tienes que consumir el doble de potencia durante al menos 10 minutos.
> Una frase que me chocó:
> ...



Yo pago 0.123e en Hola Luz, que con impuestos se van a 0.155 aprox, lejos de esos 0.30 que comentas. 

El ahorro de apagar el router es reducido, y en temas de potencia contratada incluso despreciable su consumo, así como el de las luces de casa, ordenadores normales, etc. 

Con todo, yo apago siempre el router por las noches, así como los días que no estoy en casa o cuando salgo fuera muchas horas durante el día. El ahorro puede ser de unos 10e al año, 100e en los últimos 10 años haciendo eso. Menos es nada, aunque no lo hago sólo por ahorro de dinero.


----------



## ianpocks (9 Ene 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> Yo pago 0.123e en Hola Luz, que con impuestos se van a 0.155 aprox, lejos de esos 0.30 que comentas.
> 
> El ahorro de apagar el router es reducido, y en temas de potencia contratada incluso despreciable su consumo, así como el de las luces de casa, ordenadores normales, etc.
> 
> Con todo, yo apago siempre el router por las noches, así como los días que no estoy en casa o cuando salgo fuera muchas horas durante el día. El ahorro puede ser de unos 10e al año, 100e en los últimos 10 años haciendo eso. Menos es nada, aunque no lo hago sólo por ahorro de dinero.



Como puedes pagar 0.155 por kw??? Suma el término de potencia fijo suma el variable ,suma el impuesto eléctrico ,suma el 5.% por lo que te cuesta y suma el iva.... pilla una factura y haz la media para saber lo que te cuesta el kW con impuestos si te sale a 0.155 no es caro. Y no la cambies. ...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JoseII (9 Ene 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> Yo pago 0.123e en Hola Luz, que con impuestos se van a 0.155 aprox, lejos de esos 0.30 que comentas.
> 
> El ahorro de apagar el router es reducido, y en temas de potencia contratada incluso despreciable su consumo, así como el de las luces de casa, ordenadores normales, etc.
> 
> *Con todo, yo apago siempre el router por las noches, así como los días que no estoy en casa o cuando salgo fuera muchas horas durante el día. El ahorro puede ser de unos 10e al año, 100e en los últimos 10 años haciendo eso. Menos es nada, aunque no lo hago sólo por ahorro de dinero*.



Desconectar el router es un signo de que la casa esta vacia.
Ya que su consumo no es tan alto,...., tal vez por seguridad merezca la pena dejarlo conectado.

Cualquiera con un movil en la puerta de tu casa sabe si tienes o no el router encendido


----------



## stockman (9 Ene 2018)

En mi caso, despues de leeros, la recomendacion seria bajar la potencia a 3kw y pico, pasarme a endesa xxi con tarifa regulada y ahora la duda, me mereceria la pena la tarifa nocturna en mi caso particular? (no estamos en casa por la mañana pero yo si trabajo en casa por la tarde con portatil+monitor+flexo).


----------



## ianpocks (9 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> En mi caso, despues de leeros, la recomendacion seria bajar la potencia a 3kw y pico, pasarme a endesa xxi con tarifa regulada y ahora la duda, me mereceria la pena la tarifa nocturna en mi caso particular? (no estamos en casa por la mañana pero yo si trabajo en casa por la tarde con portatil+monitor+flexo).



La nocturna piensa que esta 0.06 a 0.10 (los días más caros) cómo sabrás la nocturna es de 22 a 12 en invierno y 23 à 13 en verano. Compensa siempre que consumas más del 35% en este periodo. Por ejemplo si pones la lavadora en este periodo ya te compensa. Las lavadoras incluso la eco con programa rápido consumen como mínimo 850watios.Ademas por la noche es cuando hace más frio , si tienes radiadores ya es un motivo para tenerla con dh. En fin si tu mayor consumo lo haces por la noche mañana compensa si no pvpc sin dh.yo lo he tenido durante 5 años y no paga mal ( pero casi nunca estaba en casa ,las cosas como son)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stockman (9 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> La nocturna piensa que esta 0.06 a 0.10 (los días más caros) cómo sabrás la nocturna es de 22 a 12 en invierno y 23 à 13 en verano. Compensa siempre que consumas más del 35% en este periodo. Por ejemplo si pones la lavadora en este periodo ya te compensa. Las lavadoras incluso la eco con programa rápido consumen como mínimo 850watios.Ademas por la noche es cuando hace más frio , si tienes radiadores ya es un motivo para tenerla con dh. En fin si tu mayor consumo lo haces por la noche mañana compensa si no pvpc sin dh.yo lo he tenido durante 5 años y no paga mal ( pero casi nunca estaba en casa ,las cosas como son)
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Lavadora ponemos 3 el fin de semana entre los 2, seria cuestion de ponerlas por la mañana.

Lo que es la tarifa se puede cambiar las veces que se quiera o es como la potencia?


----------



## ianpocks (9 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> Lavadora ponemos 3 el fin de semana entre los 2, seria cuestion de ponerlas por la mañana.
> 
> Lo que es la tarifa se puede cambiar las veces que se quiera o es como la potencia?



La dh conlleva unos gastos en concreto yo lo hice el mes pasado y me cobraron 33€ más con Endesaxxi por enganche,depósito y tal ( llámalo como quieras pero fue un robo). El mes pasado tuve la punta a 0.10 y el valle a 0.08. En mi caso vale la pena porque solo con las lavadoras ya me ahorro. Pero todos los miembros de la familia deben de saber como actuar. A ver que el PC, un flexo y tal eso no es Consumo aunque si van con Led mejor.

Cambiar en teoría se puede , por cierto por bajar potencia te van a cobrar 9.04 más iva. Como digo en mi caso la regularice y pase de 3.3 à 3.45 y en ese tramo me cobraron 18€ de más que si tu bajas no te los cobran. El tema es que si bajas no te cobran por tramo pero si subes si. Bajes lo que bajes serán 9m04 + iva. Yo me iría a la de 2.3kw si realmente no tienes gran demanda de energía. Yo lo haría pero el horno y la inducción son los culpables....

Así que si puedes cambiar pero quizás te cobrarán algo.... Si bajas de potencia te compensa no se cuanto vale el término fijo de 2.3 pero antiguamente tenia bono social ( descuento 25%) pero ahora has de cobrar muy poco o ser jubilado para tenerlo....

Como dices puedes probarlo no hay mantenimiento ni ninguna chorrada de esas y tampoco permanencia.....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stockman (9 Ene 2018)

2.3 no bajare porque estoy como tu, induccion y horno.

Por la tarde, hasta eso de las 7, solo esta encendido nevera, router, monitor, portatil y flexo.

Hacia la 8 y tal ya si que esta conectado lo mismo pero x2.

El flexo es led, claro.

Lo que mas consume es nevera, lavadora, horno e induccion y lavadora. Probare a bajar la potencia y pasarme a regulado (estoy pagando a 0.15 casi) para ver como vienen las facturas y mientras estudiare el tema de la dh.


----------



## stockman (9 Ene 2018)

RTJ85 dijo:


> Una alternativa es cambiar la vitro por una cocina de gas, al igual que calentador de agua caliente.



ojala pudiera, al menos el calentador, pero estoy de alquiler y no hay gas en la finca...


----------



## ExCurrante (9 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> ojala pudiera, al menos el calentador, pero estoy de alquiler y no hay gas en la finca...



Si que hay gas, el butano llega a todas partes.
No cambieis electricidad por gas canalizado. Es cambiar una puta por un ladrón.

Enviado mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (9 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> 2.3 no bajare porque estoy como tu, induccion y horno.
> 
> Por la tarde, hasta eso de las 7, solo esta encendido nevera, router, monitor, portatil y flexo.
> 
> ...



Haz la rebaja de potencia y el paso a DH a la vez y pagarás solo una vez los 10,83 euros. Si lo haces en dos pasos los pagarás dos veces.
La DH le conviene a todo el mundo, y todo el mundo dice eso de "apenas estamos por el día". Cambiate y cuando veas que tu consumo en valle es superior al 30% aunque no cambies ningún habito, vienes y me pones un thanks.
Piensa que el horario valle es un 60% del tiempo, todo consu.o constante (nevera, routers, standbys) hacen un 60% del consumo en valle. Y con pasar del 30% ya sale a cuenta.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Ene 2018)

Os voy a dar datos exactos de cuando salta con potencia a 2,3, porque me puse a prueba y error el otro día:

- frigorifico+congelador
- horno encendido a 180 grados
- 2 bombas de calor a la vez a 24 grados a nivel 2.
- televisor 40 pulgadas
- Play Station encendida
- Router y luces encendidas.
- 3 moviles cargando


Con estos datos, os podéis hacer una idea.


----------



## stockman (9 Ene 2018)

Entonces sera cuestion de poner el calentador en horario valle solo y lavadoras y plancha igual.

Entonces, el resumen queda tal que:

-Cambio a endesa xxii
-Cambio a tarifa regulada (dh)
- Bajada de potencia a 3,4kw/h

A ver cuando saco un rato esta semana o la que viene y lo cambio todo.

Muchas gracias a todos, en cuanto me vengan las nuevas facturas os comentare que tal.


----------



## Fuertes (9 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> Entonces sera cuestion de poner el calentador en horario valle solo y lavadoras y plancha igual.
> 
> Entonces, el resumen queda tal que:
> 
> ...



El cambio a Endesa XXI y a tarifa regulada son lo mismo.
La tarifa regulada se llama PVPC, y la tienes en dos "variantes": con tarifa de acceso 2.0A y con tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA. Esta ultima es la que te interesa, llamala PVPC con DH.


----------



## stockman (10 Ene 2018)

Ah, ok, pense que eran dos cosas distintas. Pues las 2.0A es la que tengo actualmente con Endesa.


----------



## suncloud (10 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> Como puedes pagar 0.155 por kw??? Suma el término de potencia fijo suma el variable ,suma el impuesto eléctrico ,suma el 5.% por lo que te cuesta y suma el iva.... pilla una factura y haz la media para saber lo que te cuesta el kW con impuestos si te sale a 0.155 no es caro. Y no la cambies. ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



El término de potencia lo pago consuma o no, y es fijo. Por lo tanto no lo considero en esa media que te pongo. Ni el alquiler del contador. El resto de conceptos si que está incluido, y en efecto pago 0.15 aprox en el por cada Kwh.


----------



## ianpocks (10 Ene 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> El término de potencia lo pago consuma o no, y es fijo. Por lo tanto no lo considero en esa media que te pongo. Ni el alquiler del contador. El resto de conceptos si que está incluido, y en efecto pago 0.15 aprox en el por cada Kwh.



Yo la suma de kW a 0.30 lo tengo contado todo porque entiendo que al final es la energía consumida por la que pagas. Los peajes si???? Voy a ver en cuanto me sale quitando el término fijo y el alquiler para saber de lo que nos dicen que pagamos el kW a lo que se paga y lo pongo....

PD. : si lo hago tal cual tu dices quitando solo el término fijo y el alquiler me sale a 0.18 no entiendo como teniendo el pvpc con dh me sale más caro que a ti...
Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jpjp (10 Ene 2018)

Yo he puesto 2.3 + pvpc + dh a ver que facturas me salen, pero tengo todos los electrodomésticos:
Lavadora clasificación energética 7kg a+++ -30%
Frigo combi 2.03 clasificación energética a+++
Placa de inducción
tv clasificación energética a
Campana extractora microscópica clasificación energética a
Horno clasificación energética a
Caldera de condensación gas
Todas las bombillas led de 4w de zafiro, con barras en la cocina led también en total unos 60w si ilumino todo el piso.
Yo supongo que los consumos los tendré alrededor de los 25€ mes más o menos eso espero.


----------



## ianpocks (10 Ene 2018)

No sabia que con 2.3kw puede ir todo eso. La diferencia es que yo tengo el ac, tengo una cocina de inducción cacho grande y la campana se tuve que pillar una medida para el horno por eso no me arriesgado. Por cierto por la app de Endesaxxi o por la web te marca el pico de potencia o eso solo pasa a través del contador? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (10 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> Yo la suma de kW a 0.30 lo tengo contado todo porque entiendo que al final es la energía consumida por la que pagas. Los peajes si???? Voy a ver en cuanto me sale quitando el término fijo y el alquiler para saber de lo que nos dicen que pagamos el kW a lo que se paga y lo pongo....
> 
> PD. : si lo hago tal cual tu dices quitando solo el término fijo y el alquiler me sale a 0.18 no entiendo como teniendo el pvpc con dh me sale más caro que a ti...
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Yo tengo un precio de 0.123 kwh. Entiendo que la explicación es que lo estás calculado con los precios de la última factura donde creo que el PVPC ha estado de media por encima de mi precio. Pero si coges el promedio de todo el año seguro que te sale más barato que mi precio. Yo pago 0.123 desde hace dos años, y se va actualizando cada 12 meses. Es mercado libre y Hola Luz me contrata DH aunque me facture a precio fijo. Tranquilo que a ti en promedios de 12 meses te sale más barato el término de energía. 

Donde yo ahorro respecto a mercado regulado es en el precio de potencia, pues creo que el PVPC cobra a 42 euros aprox el kw contratado. En mi caso son 38, el mínimo fijado por ley.


----------



## ianpocks (10 Ene 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> Yo tengo un precio de 0.123 kwh. Entiendo que la explicación es que lo estás calculado con los precios de la última factura donde creo que el PVPC ha estado de media por encima de mi precio. Pero si coges el promedio de todo el año seguro que te sale más barato que mi precio. Yo pago 0.123 desde hace dos años, y se va actualizando cada 12 meses. Es mercado libre y Hola Luz me contrata DH aunque me facture a precio fijo. Tranquilo que a ti en promedios de 12 meses te sale más barato el término de energía.
> 
> Donde yo ahorro respecto a mercado regulado es en el precio de potencia, pues creo que el PVPC cobra a 42 euros aprox el kw contratado. En mi caso son 38, el mínimo fijado por ley.



Y creo que los peajes son algo más caros. He escuchado maravillas de somenergia. Hace 1 mes tenia pvpc sin dh en otra vivienda así que no se en cuanto estará la media.

He pensado de usar placas solares es viable???? Se paga algo por eso o eso no tiene nada que ver con el impuesto al sol. Más que nada porque mi piso esta mirando al sud (creo) y tengo todo el día sol...hasta que se va a las 6???? . Alguien entiende del tema?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (10 Ene 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> No sabia que con 2.3kw puede ir todo eso. La diferencia es que yo tengo el ac, tengo una cocina de inducción cacho grande y la campana se tuve que pillar una medida para el horno por eso no me arriesgado. Por cierto por la app de Endesaxxi o por la web te marca el pico de potencia o eso solo pasa a través del contador?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



La web de Endesa sólo te da el consumo por horas. Si tus picos de consumo son puntuales, no los verás, proque el promedio de consumo de esa hora será más bajo. Pero los picos tampoco hacen saltar el contador, porque tiene una tolerancia.
En el propio contador puedes consultar la máxima potencia consumida en 15', lo cual será un valor más alto que el consumo horario.
Por ejemplo, 
- Pones una pizza al horno (2 kW) de 12:00 a 12:30. La siguiente media hora apenas gastas nada porque te la estás comiendo mirando el móvil.
- El consumo horario de 12 a 1 de la web dirá 1 kW, el promedio
- El contador dará una lectura de 2 kW porque de 12:00 a 12:15 gastabas 2 kW.

En cualquier caso, para ajustar la potencia a contratar, ambos te sirven como indicador.


----------



## Juno4 (11 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Haz la rebaja de potencia y el paso a DH a la vez y pagarás solo una vez los 10,83 euros. Si lo haces en dos pasos los pagarás dos veces.
> La DH le conviene a todo el mundo, y todo el mundo dice eso de "apenas estamos por el día". Cambiate y cuando veas que tu consumo en valle es superior al 30% aunque no cambies ningún habito, vienes y me pones un thanks.
> Piensa que el horario valle es un 60% del tiempo, todo consu.o constante (nevera, routers, standbys) hacen un 60% del consumo en valle. Y con pasar del 30% ya sale a cuenta.



Yo hice el cambio a DH de unos familiares jubilados que pasan el dia en casa y el consumo anda 50 / 50 % sin hacer nada.

Es más en el trabajo, con horario de comercio, también salen las cuentas con DH. En torno al 50 / 50 % también.

La gente no esta informada. Le comenté a un cliente que tiene un negocio con horario de mañana lo de poner DH y ni se lo habia planteado. Con sus horarios es facil que haga en 70% en hora barata.


----------



## esp3tek (12 Ene 2018)

En mi última factura 92€ todo eléctrico y estufas convector 2,3kw y DH pero da igual nos la meten doblada


----------



## Fuertes (12 Ene 2018)

esp3tek dijo:


> En mi última factura 92€ todo eléctrico y estufas convector 2,3kw y DH pero da igual nos la meten doblada



Si pagas 92 euros con bono social por 2,3 kW, a partir de abril esa misma factura será de 122 euros. Supongo que lo tienes presente.


----------



## esp3tek (12 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Si pagas 92 euros con bono social por 2,3 kW, a partir de abril esa misma factura será de 122 euros. Supongo que lo tienes presente.



Sí, estoy al tanto, haré el paso a bono social nuevo, creo que entro justito pero entro. 

Tienes alguna forma de evitar la sableada acaso?


----------



## Fuertes (12 Ene 2018)

esp3tek dijo:


> Sí, estoy al tanto, haré el paso a bono social nuevo, creo que entro justito pero entro.
> 
> Tienes alguna forma de evitar la sableada acaso?



No, desde luego. 

Ves tramitando la solicitud del nuevo bono, que es farragosa y burocrática hasta aburrir. Yo ando pidiendo la de mi madre, con Endesa, y por pensionista mínimo, y piden
- certificado de empadronamiento reciente (tarda unos días en llegar)
- certificado de la seguridad social como que eres pensionista mínimo (hay que ir dos veces a la seguridad social)
- Rellenar un formulario de 6 páginas, firmarlo a boli y escanearlo
- fotocopia del dni
- Todo esto, lo envías por email y esperas unas semanas a ver si te lo conceden.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Para hacerte socio pones 100 euros, pero que los recuperas si un día te das de baja.
> Cada socio puede tener sus contratos e invitar a 5 contratos más que no sean socios.
> Los precios ahroa mismo son 0,150-0,79 eur/kwh en 2.0 DHA, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que la potencia es más barata que en PVPC (38 eur/kw-año)
> Ahora mismo está más barata que el PVPC, porque fijan los precios semestralmente y el PVPC se mueve cada hora y está alto. En promedio, pues estará ligeramente por encima, como no puede ser de otra manera.
> ...



Ellos no pueden aplicar el Bono Social, verdad ?...


----------



## suncloud (12 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ellos no pueden aplicar el Bono Social, verdad ?...



No, ellos no pueden aplicar el bono social, aunque lo financian igual. Cosas de España.


----------



## Trustno1 (12 Ene 2018)

Como en abril nos quedamos sin bono social he empezado a buscar empresas para cambiar de Iberdrola a otra más pequeña. Lo primero que he pensado ha sido ver los precios de PepeEnergy ya que tengo Pepephone en el móvil y da buen servicio sin spam ni nada por el estilo. El único problema que he visto es que no ofrecen DH, aunque ahora no la tengo puesta en la tarifa pvpc de 2,3 kwh sí preveo ponerla en un futuro. ¿Qué se puede hacer para tener una tarifa competitiva en pvpc de cara a abril?


----------



## Fuertes (12 Ene 2018)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Como en abril nos quedamos sin bono social he empezado a buscar empresas para cambiar de Iberdrola a otra más pequeña. Lo primero que he pensado ha sido ver los precios de PepeEnergy ya que tengo Pepephone en el móvil y da buen servicio sin spam ni nada por el estilo. El único problema que he visto es que no ofrecen DH, aunque ahora no la tengo puesta en la tarifa pvpc de 2,3 kwh sí preveo ponerla en un futuro. ¿Qué se puede hacer para tener una tarifa competitiva en pvpc de cara a abril?



Lucera ofrece tarifa indexada al PVPC con DH.


----------



## lukaz (13 Ene 2018)

24,90 este mes


----------



## Trustno1 (13 Ene 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Lucera ofrece tarifa indexada al PVPC con DH.



Gracias Fuertes, buscaré información de Lucera que no la conocía.


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Ene 2018)

Yo he pagado en enero 29,23€ por 76Kwh.


----------



## jotace (13 Ene 2018)

Acabo de recibir la factura de diciembre.
No sé la razón, pero ha sido de 25 días, desde el 3 hasta el 28.
Me salen 141 kw/h.
Monto total 36,88 euros.
Piso de 120 m2 útiles, en Valencia, alumbrado led, gas para encimera y calentador. Creo que sólo he puesto un día la bomba de calor.


----------



## stockman (13 Ene 2018)

Una ultima pregunta, entre Som Energia y HolaLuz, con que os quedais? Estoy mirando y queda un poco mejor que con EndesaXXI.

Entiendo que las tarifas de SOM y HolaLuz son pvpc?


----------



## jainalo (16 Ene 2018)

jotace dijo:


> Acabo de recibir la factura de diciembre.
> No sé la razón, pero ha sido de 25 días, desde el 3 hasta el 28.
> Me salen 141 kw/h.
> Monto total 36,88 euros.
> Piso de 120 m2 útiles, en Valencia, alumbrado led, gas para encimera y calentador. Creo que sólo he puesto un día la bomba de calor.



Meten los días que les sale de los huevos. Yo acabo de recibir la mía, y a mi me han metido 38 días. Otros meses menos de 30 días.
55 kWh punta, 145 kWh valle, 43,57€
Todo a luz, y la bomba calor pues no la habré encendido más de 2-3 días.


----------



## suncloud (16 Ene 2018)

stockman dijo:


> Una ultima pregunta, entre Som Energia y HolaLuz, con que os quedais? Estoy mirando y queda un poco mejor que con EndesaXXI.
> 
> Entiendo que las tarifas de SOM y HolaLuz son pvpc?



No son pvpc. Son mercado libre las dos. Ahora salen más baratas que pvpc, pero en promedio anual el término de energía seguro que sale más caro. Donde si que ahorras seguro es en el término de potencia respecto a pvpc.


----------



## Txemagic (16 Ene 2018)

jainalo dijo:


> Meten los días que les sale de los huevos. Yo acabo de recibir la mía, y a mi me han metido 38 días. Otros meses menos de 30 días.
> 55 kWh punta, 145 kWh valle, 43,57€
> Todo a luz, y la bomba calor pues no la habré encendido más de 2-3 días.



A mi me salen 85kw punta y 153kw valle por 30,06 euros, con iberdrola PVPC. Eso si, yo lo he gastado en 12 putos dias (calefaccion electrica chupasangre)
Tienes mucha potencia contratada?


----------



## Trustno1 (16 Ene 2018)

Factura de 39 días (desde el 28 de noviembre al 6 de enero) en total 405 kwh y 60,50€ a pagar con el combo completo de bono social por tarifa de 2,2 kW. En casa tenemos emisores térmicos fluidos marca Haverland, el más grande de 8 paneles (1000 W), así que creo que esta bastante bien. No somos de ir por casa en manga corta sino con bata y unos buenos calcetines jeje. Mencionar que estoy en el interior del levante español y por las noches hiela aunque no llega a ser temperaturas como en el centro Toledo, Madrid, Ávila. 

Lo que no comprendo es si al ser el contador digital (o muy inteligente para ellos) el período no es fijo como en cualquier compañía telefónica. Es decir, porque no hacen facturas del primer al último día del mes. La única razón que encuentro es porque así juegan con los días que desplazan con precio más caro.


----------



## basajaun (16 Ene 2018)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Factura de 39 días (desde el 28 de noviembre al 6 de enero) en total 405 kwh y 60,50€ a pagar con el combo completo de bono social por tarifa de 2,2 kW. En casa tenemos emisores térmicos fluidos marca Haverland, el más grande de 8 paneles (1000 W), así que creo que esta bastante bien. No somos de ir por casa en manga corta sino con bata y unos buenos calcetines jeje. Mencionar que estoy en el interior del levante español y por las noches hiela aunque no llega a ser temperaturas como en el centro Toledo, Madrid, Ávila.
> 
> Lo que no comprendo es si al ser el contador digital (o muy inteligente para ellos) el período no es fijo como en cualquier compañía telefónica. Es decir, porque no hacen facturas del primer al último día del mes. La única razón que encuentro es porque así juegan con los días que desplazan con precio más caro.



Si, es digno de estudio el porqué de esas variaciones , antes había excusa ya que tenían que leer el consumo , pero ahora que se hace de forma telemática no acierto a comprender porque no se lanzan las facturas automáticamente el último día de mes, lo que es seguro es que es para su beneficio , no para el nuestro.
Panda de HDLGP.


----------



## Fuertes (17 Ene 2018)

Toda factura, se emita cuando se emita, se paga el kwh al precio de facturación de esos días. Si el contador está telegestionado, se aplicará exactamente el precio de la hora a la que se consumió cada wh. Sino, se distribuirá el consumo mensual según los horarios de consumo estandar (el promedio nacional) y se aplicará esas horas. La diferencia entre hacerlo de una manera u otra es muy pequeña, inferior a +-1 euro/mes. Pero en cualquier caso, las fechas de facturación no afectan en nada.


----------



## suncloud (17 Ene 2018)

Mi impresión, basada en lo que he vivido con mis padres y familiares o amigos que no se enteran de "nada", es que juegan con esos días de facturación para hacer creer al lumpen que los precios suben o bajan. Es decir, les facturas menos días, baja la factura, y la gente contenta pues piensan que han bajado los precios o que poner LED ese mes les ha ahorrado esa pasta. Después en unos meses les facturan casi el doble de días y se cagan las patas, maldicen a los políticos y tal, y al mes siguiente se vuelven a olvidar pues de nuevo les facturan menos días. 

Me imagino que no será el motivo, pero es como digo mi idea basada en la experiencia.


----------



## jainalo (17 Ene 2018)

Txemagic dijo:


> A mi me salen 85kw punta y 153kw valle por 30,06 euros, con iberdrola PVPC. Eso si, yo lo he gastado en 12 putos dias (calefaccion electrica chupasangre)
> Tienes mucha potencia contratada?



Iberdrola PVPC, 3,45 kWh.
No te tendrás bono social?

Edito: Recuerdo que me han facturado 38 días. En caso de tener 2,3kwh me habría ahorrado 4,92€


----------



## cieloliquido (17 Ene 2018)

Hola, hace tres meses me mudé a otra casa, de alquiler, hicimos el cambio de titularidad del contrato de la luz, Edp, y me ha llegado la factura ahora, a ver si me podeis ayudar a ajustar esto porque me parece que es excesiva la potencia contratada.
- Piso 1 habitación de unos 45 metros, Madrid.
- Todo eléctrico: Calentador con temporizador, horno, vitro, lavadora, nevera a+++, acumuladores de calor, AC, tv y ordenador....
Peaje: 2.0DHA
Dias: 61
Consumos: P1-135, P2-536
Potencia Contratada: 7.7 Kwh
Total: 119.78 €
Estoy pensando en bajar la potencia directamente a la mitad porque me parece una bestialidad lo que tenian contratado, alguna sugerencia acerca de la potencia, alguna otra cosa.
Gracias de antebrazo!


----------



## Fuertes (17 Ene 2018)

cieloliquido dijo:


> Hola, hace tres meses me mudé a otra casa, de alquiler, hicimos el cambio de titularidad del contrato de la luz, Edp, y me ha llegado la factura ahora, a ver si me podeis ayudar a ajustar esto porque me parece que es excesiva la potencia contratada.
> - Piso 1 habitación de unos 45 metros, Madrid.
> - Todo eléctrico: Calentador con temporizador, horno, vitro, lavadora, nevera a+++, acumuladores de calor, AC, tv y ordenador....
> Peaje: 2.0DHA
> ...



Los acumuladores son tu perdición. Depende de su potencia y del uso que les des. Mira a ver la potencia tienen y a que hora se encienden, a ver si puedes escalonarlos. Con 3,45 kw de potencia puede que vayas justo en invierno.


----------



## suncloud (17 Ene 2018)

cieloliquido dijo:


> Hola, hace tres meses me mudé a otra casa, de alquiler, hicimos el cambio de titularidad del contrato de la luz, Edp, y me ha llegado la factura ahora, a ver si me podeis ayudar a ajustar esto porque me parece que es excesiva la potencia contratada.
> - Piso 1 habitación de unos 45 metros, Madrid.
> - Todo eléctrico: Calentador con temporizador, horno, vitro, lavadora, nevera a+++, acumuladores de calor, AC, tv y ordenador....
> Peaje: 2.0DHA
> ...



ya estamos en pleno invierno y entiendo que has tenido que poner los acumuladores a full. Yo miraría los picos de potencia que has tenido estos meses. Por aquí se ha explicado alguna vez. tienes que ir a la web de tu distribuidora, por ejemplo, o mirarlo en el contador. 

Yo creo que con 3.45 irías muy justo posiblemete, pero pasar a 4.x o 5.x seguro que es viable aunque tengas que ajustar algo el uso de los aparatos. Pero para una habitación que tiene el piso, y 50m2, pues creo que es posible.


----------



## OYAGAA (18 Ene 2018)

Yo no sé vosotros, pero estoy gastando más en calentarme que en comer. Siento que me están robando.


----------



## suncloud (18 Ene 2018)

OYAGAA dijo:


> Yo no sé vosotros, pero estoy gastando más en calentarme que en comer. Siento que me están robando.



Bienvenido a España y el oligopolio. En efecto, estos meses de invierno es fácil gastar más en calefacción que en comida, especialmente en sitios fríos y/o viviendas mal aisladas.

Siempre nos quedará los productos son sebo de palma del Metadona.


----------



## John Galt 007 (18 Ene 2018)

Aver si alguna MUJER les denuncia por VIOLACION y el estado toma medidas.

Porque eso es lo que son los putos recibos...


----------



## Txemagic (18 Ene 2018)

jainalo dijo:


> Iberdrola PVPC, 3,45 kWh.
> No te tendrás bono social?
> 
> Edito: Recuerdo que me han facturado 38 días. En caso de tener 2,3kwh me habría ahorrado 4,92€



Pues tengo igual que tu (con lo cual tampoco tengo bono social), supongo que la luz había sido bastante más caro en esos dias.


----------



## Trustno1 (18 Ene 2018)

cieloliquido dijo:


> Hola, hace tres meses me mudé a otra casa, de alquiler, hicimos el cambio de titularidad del contrato de la luz, Edp, y me ha llegado la factura ahora, a ver si me podeis ayudar a ajustar esto porque me parece que es excesiva la potencia contratada.
> - Piso 1 habitación de unos 45 metros, Madrid.
> - Todo eléctrico: Calentador con temporizador, horno, vitro, lavadora, nevera a+++, acumuladores de calor, AC, tv y ordenador....
> Peaje: 2.0DHA
> ...



¡Menuda potencia contratada! La bajaría a 3,45 Kwh aunque todo depende del uso simultáneo que hagas de los electrodomésticos, puesto que, vives en Madrid y por allí hace fresquito. Si consideras que no quieres ir pensando en escalonar ciertos aparatos entonces pon 4,5 Kwh, si quieres ahorrar más con el simple hecho de pensar un poco cómo consumir entonces 3,45 Kwh (siempre y cuando puedas). 

P.D. Para que te hagas una idea en casa somos dos y tenemos 2,2 Kwh contratados, con emisores térmicos y no tengo problemas, aunque su uso es por la tarde-noche unas cuantas horas (no todos los días) y otro par de horas al levantarnos. El único inconveniente es cuando tengo que encender el horno pero bueno tiene función de calentamiento ultrarrápido así que juego con eso. Eso sí, el termo es de gas butano y los electrodomésticos son mínimo A++ (menos la secadora que es clase B).


----------



## cieloliquido (18 Ene 2018)

Gracias por las respuestas, creo que probaré a bajar a 4’xx y ver como responde pero no creo que tenga problemas porque suelo ser bastante organizado para estas cosas.


----------



## Pzpoici (24 Ene 2018)

65 euros, pero con truco. 
La anterior factura era de cinco semanas y esta es de tres.


----------



## patroclus (24 Ene 2018)

70 euros por dos meses. 

No entra cocina y termo que son de gas.

Calefacción por estufa de leña.


----------



## Fuertes (29 Ene 2018)

peñuelas dijo:


> En el pueblo tengo 1,15 kw contratados y voy a subirme a 2,300 kw la distribuidora es iberdrocha y comercializa dora son los Lusos-hidrocantabriso, llamo a comercializadora y Me dicen que son 60€. POR TRAMO COMO SON 2 TRAMOS hay que pasar por 1750kw pues serán 120€....
> Son correctos estos 120€ que Me van a cobrar,,,,cobraran algo MAS.....Yo llame a la comercializadora EDP es con quien tengo contratado.
> gracias Fuertes y a todos los que Me ayuden.



Aumentar 1,15 kW cuesta unos 62 euros. El coste va por kw aumentados, no por tramos.
derechos de enganche:9,03 eur + iva
cuota extensión: 17,37 eur/kw + iva
cuota acceso: 19,70 eur/kw + iva

Lo que puede que la distribuidora te cobre también un aumento de la fianza que se entrega cuando se da de alta un suministro, que es un importe proporcional a la potencia contratada.

Por cierto, antes de subir potencia verifica que te saltan los plomos al conectar lo que quieres conectar. No sea que con el margen que dan los contadores ya tengas suficiente con 1,15 kw.


----------



## klesliem (29 Ene 2018)

A mi en Enero me han mandado prefactura de 200 napos.
200 € !
De solo un mes: Enero.
Hasta ahora en la nueva casa estábamos pagando entre 50 y 60 € al mes, excepto los meses de frío (Diciembre, Enero, Febrero) que pagábamos entre 120 y 150 €. Pero este Enero nos han violado vivos.
A ver cuando nos llegue la factura que pone en los detalles, porque no veas...


----------



## suncloud (8 Feb 2018)

toca remar.


----------



## Pzpoici (27 Feb 2018)

Esta vez me han cobrado un mes clavado, unos 88€.


----------



## jainalo (3 Mar 2018)

32,07€ del 31 enero a 28 de febrero.
38 kWh en punta, 112 en valle (74,6% en valle)

Precio real kWh todo incluido: 21,4 céntimos kWh

Estaría bien conocer ese dato en las compañías pequeñas alternativas para ver diferencias.


----------



## malibux (13 Mar 2018)

Fuertes, a ver si te pillo por aquí.

Quiero bajar de 3.45 (si no recuerdo mal) a los famosos 2.3 kW,que es casa nueva.
Mi duda es si un aire acondicionado (con salidas de aire por toda la casa, vamos las típicas preinstaladas que llevan las casas de los últimos 15-20 años) no suele hacer saltar la potencia.
En otra casa tenía miedo por un aparato de aire más viejo que la pana y al final no pasaba nada.
No alcanzo a ver las especificaciones técnicas del aparato, quizás sin saber eso es difícil decir nada..


----------



## Juno4 (14 Mar 2018)

malibux dijo:


> Fuertes, a ver si te pillo por aquí.
> 
> Quiero bajar de 3.45 (si no recuerdo mal) a los famosos 2.3 kW,que es casa nueva.
> Mi duda es si un aire acondicionado (con salidas de aire por toda la casa, vamos las típicas preinstaladas que llevan las casas de los últimos 15-20 años) no suele hacer saltar la potencia.
> ...



Depende de las frigorias que tenga el aparato. El mio es de 10.000 frigorias y de consumo pico puede llegar a 3.8kw. También hay que valorar si es inverter o no y la simultaneidad con otros electrodomésticos.

Revisa la ficha técnica del aparato.

La gracia de los 2,3 era el bono social, pero ahora ya no hay esa posibilidad.


----------



## Fuertes (14 Mar 2018)

malibux dijo:


> Fuertes, a ver si te pillo por aquí.
> 
> Quiero bajar de 3.45 (si no recuerdo mal) a los famosos 2.3 kW,que es casa nueva.
> Mi duda es si un aire acondicionado (con salidas de aire por toda la casa, vamos las típicas preinstaladas que llevan las casas de los últimos 15-20 años) no suele hacer saltar la potencia.
> ...



Buenas, ya te respondió Juno.
Añadir que, en lugar de mirar las especificaciones del aparato, donde saldrán potencias nominales que son poco indicativas, si tienes contador inteligente puedes simplemente consultar en él la lectura del maxímetro (máximo consumo promedio durante 15') que te dará una idea mejor de cuánta potencia simultánea usais durante el día a día.


----------



## f700b (14 Mar 2018)

Cultura apunta a que el IVA del cine bajará del 21% al 10% en 2018 | Cultura | EL PAÍS

bien de primera necesidad


----------



## jainalo (14 Mar 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Buenas, ya te respondió Juno.
> Añadir que, en lugar de mirar las especificaciones del aparato, donde saldrán potencias nominales que son poco indicativas, si tienes contador inteligente puedes simplemente consultar en él la lectura del maxímetro (máximo consumo promedio durante 15') que te dará una idea mejor de cuánta potencia simultánea usais durante el día a día.



En mi comunidad están precintados y no se puede acceder a la información que puede suministrar el contador. 

Ahora quiero mirar el de comunidad y quisiera acceder al dato del maxímetro. Quiero averiguar si está con ICP en ON, comprobar maxímetro y poder proponer a la comunidad bajar la potencia e incluso pasar el contrato para que facturen por maxímetro, en vez de ICP. Hay ascensor.
Creo que tenemos contratado 10kwh, a falta de confirmarlo cuando me envíen la factura.

Qué hacer en estos casos? Pagamos por el contador y me parece lamentable que no podamos toquitear los botones y ver la información.


----------



## BetaMax (2 Abr 2018)

peñuelas dijo:


> Bueno,,, 24 días pvpc- total pagado 79,62€. gastados 461kwh. media sale a 0,1143€. kwh...
> con pvpc hubiese pagado 81,33€. kwh. consulta en facturaluz2cnmv.es y la media en pvpc sale a 0,1171€. kwh......
> añadir que la jefa por comodidad la plancha y la mayoría veces el lavavajillas va en hora punta no miramos la hora y aun así es mas rentable la DH.



2 euros de descuento y tienes que andar poniendo cosas de madrugada?

No entiendo como vais a la discriminación horaria, sois vampiros o qué?


----------



## Fuertes (2 Abr 2018)

BetaMax dijo:


> 2 euros de descuento y tienes que andar poniendo cosas de madrugada?
> 
> No entiendo como vais a la discriminación horaria, sois vampiros o qué?



Conoces tu proporción de consumo en horario valle (23-13) ?. Me juego algo que es superior al 27%, de manera que estás regalando dinero cada mes a Endesa&co por no tener discriminación horaria. Bienvenido al mundo de los vampiros.


----------



## BetaMax (2 Abr 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Conoces tu proporción de consumo en horario valle (23-13) ?. Me juego algo que es superior al 27%, de manera que estás regalando dinero cada mes a Endesa&co por no tener discriminación horaria. Bienvenido al mundo de los vampiros.



4 meses al año el deshumidificador/calefactor (pingüino deLonghi) consume de noche.

Los 8 meses restantes concentro mi consumo desde las 18 hasta las 22.

Creo que EN MI CASO no merece cambiar mis hábitos de consumo por un ahorro de 2 euros, como el ejemplo anterior.

Los que vivís en el interior con veranos e inviernos duros supongo que sí, por tirar de climatización nocturna fundamentalmente.


----------



## Fuertes (2 Abr 2018)

Si te registras en la web de tu distribuidora y te bajas tus consumos horarios, verás que SIN cambiar ningún hábito pagarías menos con DH. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que por dos euros de ahorro adicional al mes, a la mayoría no le apetece cambiar ningún hábito.


----------



## Arnolfini (7 May 2018)

Segundo sableo en la factura de la luz por Endesa
En el periodo anterios, factura de febreo (me las pasan bimensuales) me pasaron una factura un 50% superior a lo habitual. 
Estudiando el periodo vi que el ultimo dia habian contado un monton de KW
Ellos mismos me pasaron una nueva factura con el dato corregido, devolviendome el dinero
Este mes han vuelto a hacer lo mismo. El ultimo dia delperiodo 200Kw. 
He llamado y me sueltan que igual es que alguien se ha enganchado a mi contador...
No se que hacer, aparte de cambiarme de compañia. 
Si devuelvo el recibo en el banco creo que es peor. 
Se os ocurre algo? 
¿A alguien mas le ha pasado?


----------



## Fuertes (7 May 2018)

Arnolfini dijo:


> Segundo sableo en la factura de la luz por Endesa
> En el periodo anterios, factura de febreo (me las pasan bimensuales) me pasaron una factura un 50% superior a lo habitual.
> Estudiando el periodo vi que el ultimo dia habian contado un monton de KW
> Ellos mismos me pasaron una nueva factura con el dato corregido, devolviendome el dinero
> ...



Lo primero que has de hacer es echar un vistazo a tu contador y ver cuál es la lectura real. Si no has entrado nunca al cuarto de contadores, que sepas que las llaves las venden en las ferreterías (son todas iguales) y que tienes derecho a entrar.
Luego has de comprobar si la lectura actual que sale en la factura pone "estimada" o "real". Si es estimada, llama para dar la real y te rectificarán la factura, como dices que han hecho en otras ocasiones. 
Si en la factura pone "real", y es similar a la que pone el contador, no tienes nada que reclamar.
Cuando dices que "el último día del periodo, 200 kWh" es porque estas mirando los consumos diarios en la web de la distribuidora ? No te fíes mucho, a veces el contador no está conectado y ese consumo puede corresponder a todo el mes.


----------



## Arnolfini (7 May 2018)

Gracias.
La factura es real, tengo contador automatico, veo en la web los consumos por horas, tengo datos por hora desde marzo 17.
Como te he puesto en el periodo anterior paso exactamente lo mismo. sin decir nada Endesa me mando una factura en sustitución de la anterior con -511KW.
Estoy convencida de que es un error informatico (o de lo que sea) suyo. En mi casa hay portero y vigila el cuarto de contadores, nadie se ha enganchado y ni con todos los trastos encendidos a la vez las 24 horas puedo consumir esa cantidad
Ademas en todas las horas del día he gastado exactamente lo mismo 22, 34379 KW


----------



## Fuertes (7 May 2018)

Arnolfini dijo:


> Gracias.
> La factura es real, tengo contador automatico, veo en la web los consumos por horas, tengo datos por hora desde marzo 17.
> Como te he puesto en el periodo anterior paso exactamente lo mismo. sin decir nada Endesa me mando una factura en sustitución de la anterior con -511KW.
> Estoy convencida de que es un error informatico (o de lo que sea) suyo. En mi casa hay portero y vigila el cuarto de contadores, nadie se ha enganchado y ni con todos los trastos encendidos a la vez las 24 horas puedo consumir esa cantidad
> Ademas en todas las horas del día he gastado exactamente lo mismo 22, 34379 KW



Pues sí, tiene toda la pinta de error informático de la web de Endesa, que no recibe los consumos horarios correctamente. Lo que te interesa es que el consumo total mensual sea el correcto. Supongo que estás mirando endesaonline, no ?
También puedes registrarte en la web de Endesa distribución, si es que Endesa también es tu distribuidora.
Endesa Distribución > Inicio
Requiere crear un usuario diferente, pero ahí sí que están los consumos horarios si es que el contador los ha enviado correctamente. Lo único es que sólo los publican una vez al mes


----------



## Musero (12 May 2018)

Aproximadamente, en 2 años he pasado de pagar 25e a 35e mensuales. De hecho, con la nueva caldera de condensación que tengo, estoy pagando en invierno casi tanto de luz como de gas... Una locura


----------



## Cazarr (28 May 2018)

Pregunta: *¿cuánto puede salir en la factura si durante un mes entero no enciendes NADA salvo la nevera?* Pregunto tanto por la luz como por el agua y el gas. 

Me parto la polla con los tags.


----------



## malibux (28 May 2018)

Se está notando bastante la subida en estos meses, joer qué ruina...


----------



## Fuertes (28 May 2018)

Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Pregunta: *¿cuánto puede salir en la factura si durante un mes entero no enciendes NADA salvo la nevera?* Pregunto tanto por la luz como por el agua y el gas.
> 
> Me parto la polla con los tags.



Eso es como preguntar cuánto gastaré en gasolina si sólo uso el coche para ir a currar ?
De luz, depende de la potencia contratada y la tarifa.
De gas, depende de la tarifa, los "servicios" adicionales que te hayan colado y si pagas cánon de finca.
De agua, depende un montón del municipio. Y de si incluye o no la recogida de basuras.
En mi caso, serían 12, 6 y 20 euros al mes respectivamente.


----------



## ianpocks (28 May 2018)

Este mes llegando a los 30€.... Me sale a 0.245 el kwh con impuestos

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (4 Sep 2018)

Subo este hilo y que los nuevos que quieren solucionar temas de la luz pongan aquí sus dudas. De lo contrario esto es una casa de putas.


----------



## pufo (4 Sep 2018)

Una pregunta. Me ha dicho un vecino que trabaja en Ibertrola que lo de la facturación por horas es una milonga porque para ellos es técnicamente imposible. Lo que hacen es una media entre los consumos en valle y en punta. ¿Alguien puede confirmar o desmentir esto?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (4 Sep 2018)

pufo dijo:


> Una pregunta. Me ha dicho un vecino que trabaja en Ibertrola que lo de la facturación por horas es una milonga porque para ellos es técnicamente imposible. Lo que hacen es una media entre los consumos en valle y en punta. ¿Alguien puede confirmar o desmentir esto?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Que no vaya contando milongas que lo van a echar.

Si tu contador está telegestionado, envía a qué hora haces cada consumo y aplica el precio de cada hora.
Si no está telegestionado sólo tienen la lectura total del mes (o dos), distribuyen el consumo según unas medias y aplican el precio de las horas.
En cualquier caso, la diferencia es muy poca porque el precio de la energía está casi plano las 24 horas desde hace unos meses. Mira la línea roja
https://www.esios.ree.es/es/pvpc
En tarifa de acceso 2.0A, hoy sólo ha variado 0,129-0,14 eur/kWh

Todo esto si estás en el mercado regulado (PVPC). Si estás en una tarifa fija, te aplican el precio que hayas pactado (que será más caro).

Por otra parte, si estás en tarifa de acceso con DH (como debieras estar), aunque el contador no esté telegestionado, apunta 2 lecturas diferentes (punta/valle) y te aplica correctamente ese precio. Y esta diferencia sí que es importante, fíjate en los dos saltos que pega la línea azul-verde. En horario valle ha estado en 0,080 eur/kwh, en punta al doble de precio.


----------



## Ayios (24 Sep 2018)

A mí se me acaba el bono social y creo que me voy a quedar en PVPC. Las tarifas libres son más caras y de las indexadas no me fío porque la forma en la que aplican los precios es completamente opaca y ninguna compañía te lo explica. Mira que me jode porque estoy en Endesa y preferiría no darles dinero, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## jpjp (24 Sep 2018)

La one nocturna de Endesa está:
0.144026 en punta
0.064832 en valle
Es decir más o menos al 50% sale a 0.104429 la media.
Ahora mismo es la mejor tarifa hasta ver qué pasa con el pvpc + dh que al paso que vamos va a arrastrar a todo el mercado libre y van a acabar subiendo todas las tarifas.
Ante estas subidas solo podemos ajustar potencia y poner esa tarifa.
Aunque hoy el pvpc ha bajado, veremos sino es la flor de un día.


----------



## Ayios (24 Sep 2018)

jpjp dijo:


> La one nocturna de Endesa está:
> 0.144026 en punta
> 0.064832 en valle
> Es decir más o menos al 50% sale a 0.104429 la media.
> ...



De momento el pvpc a la larga compensa. Ahora está caro, pero hemos pasado meses de precio en valle por debajo de 1 céntimo. A no ser que estés dispuesto a cambiarte todos los meses y estar pendiente a diario de los cambios de precio lo más inteligente es seguir en la tarifa regulada.


----------



## jpjp (24 Sep 2018)

Ayios dijo:


> De momento el pvpc a la larga compensa. Ahora está caro, pero hemos pasado meses de precio en valle por debajo de 1 céntimo. A no ser que estés dispuesto a cambiarte todos los meses y estar pendiente a diario de los cambios de precio lo más inteligente es seguir en la tarifa regulada.



Llevamos 3 meses con el pvpc en niveles muy altos, entre mantenimientos de centrales nucleares y el impuestazo del CO2 estamos servidos, yo estoy en pvpc + dh + 2.3kw pero en unos meses vere si no baja si cambiarme o no cuando actualicen tarifas.


----------



## avioneti (24 Sep 2018)

yo tengl un ecoenergy para medir el consumo en tiempo real de cada cosa y a mi me sale similar, es decir, una estafa tras otra en los ultimos 15 años. si la luz fuese una accion seria el valor mas rentable a largo plazo, siempre, siempre sube, consumas poco, mucho o no vivas alli. 

sino es via consumo, es por potencia, sino tasas, sino impuestos


----------



## laburbuja (1 Oct 2018)

*Aquí mi problema*

Piso de alquiler, dueño fallecido (hijo), me solicita que haga el cambio de nombre. Acudo a la oficina de endesa con la documentación necesaria para el cambio.
Entrego la documentación y me dice la persona en cuestión que 3,3kw ya no existe y ahora es 3,45kw. Me hace el cambio de nombre, número de de cuenta nuevo para los cobros y poco más. 
Ahora me llega la factura con unos palos, que necesito hacer un curso intensivo para entender esa factura, puedo reclamar en la oficina, ir a la misma persona y alegar que no me dijo nada de X cobros. 

Gracias por la ayuda que me puedan prestar. 

Factura: IMG 20180930 235748


----------



## Fuertes (1 Oct 2018)

laburbuja dijo:


> Piso de alquiler, dueño fallecido (hijo), me solicita que haga el cambio de nombre. Acudo a la oficina de endesa con la documentación necesaria para el cambio.
> Entrego la documentación y me dice la persona en cuestión que 3,3kw ya no existe y ahora es 3,45kw. Me hace el cambio de nombre, número de de cuenta nuevo para los cobros y poco más.
> Ahora me llega la factura con unos palos, que necesito hacer un curso intensivo para entender esa factura, puedo reclamar en la oficina, ir a la misma persona y alegar que no me dijo nada de X cobros.
> 
> ...



Los conceptos extra (9,04+2,61+2,96+21,63+iva de la suma) son normales debidos al aumento de potencia 3,3 a 3,45 kw. Pero se los podrías reclamar al propietario ya que es algo que queda en el piso (incluso hay uno que es un depósito que el propietario recuperaría algún día si da de baja el suministro.
Lo que sí que es cierto es que tienes una tarifa mala de cojones. Llama para cambia a la tarifa regulada PVPC manteniendo la tarira de acceso 2.0 DHA que ya tienes. Eso sí que es gratis y le estás haciendo un favor al propietario para el día que te vayas.


----------



## laburbuja (1 Oct 2018)

Entiendo haré lo que me dices de cambiar a PVPC. Entonces como novato y ser la primera vez que hago un cambio de nombre y esa persona de endesa no decirme los gastos que derivaban en ese cambio de nombre, poco puedo hacer, no?

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## Fuertes (1 Oct 2018)

laburbuja dijo:


> Entiendo haré lo que me dices de cambiar a PVPC. Entonces como novato y ser la primera vez que hago un cambio de nombre y esa persona de endesa no decirme los gastos que derivaban en ese cambio de nombre, poco puedo hacer, no?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.



A Endesa no le podrás reclamar nada. Un cambio de titular es gratuito, pero si la potencia era no-normalizada te obligan a normalizarla, y eso sí que tiene un coste. Como te decía, como mucho puedes intentar que te lo pague el arrendador porque es algo que tarde o temprano tenía que haber pagado él, y que esos 3,45 kW le quedarán en su casa.


----------



## jainalo (1 Oct 2018)

De factura septiembre 2017 a factura septiembre 2018, aumento en el coste de energía de tarifa PVPC:

Punta +28,16%
Valle +28,43%

Como los sueldos aumentan en misma proporción, no problem


----------



## ianpocks (1 Oct 2018)

jainalo dijo:


> De factura septiembre 2017 a factura septiembre 2018, aumento en el coste de energía de tarifa PVPC:
> 
> Punta +28,16%
> Valle +28,43%
> ...



Te han aumentado un 28%? Qué suertudo

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## suncloud (2 Oct 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> A Endesa no le podrás reclamar nada. Un cambio de titular es gratuito, pero si la potencia era no-normalizada te obligan a normalizarla, y eso sí que tiene un coste. Como te decía, como mucho puedes intentar que te lo pague el arrendador porque es algo que tarde o temprano tenía que haber pagado él, y que esos 3,45 kW le quedarán en su casa.



qué pollas eso eso de derecho de extensión y acceso?? es por la subida de potencia? ya roban otros 4-5 euros adicionales por otras polladas? 

matarlos a todos es poco.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 00:57 ----------




jainalo dijo:


> De factura septiembre 2017 a factura septiembre 2018, aumento en el coste de energía de tarifa PVPC:
> 
> Punta +28,16%
> Valle +28,43%
> ...



Nos van a masacrar. Edit: me cago en la puta de este foro arcaico.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 01:01 ----------




laburbuja dijo:


> Entiendo haré lo que me dices de cambiar a PVPC. Entonces como novato y ser la primera vez que hago un cambio de nombre y esa persona de endesa no decirme los gastos que derivaban en ese cambio de nombre, poco puedo hacer, no?
> 
> Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta.



Tienes una tarifa nefasta. Cambia a PVPC como dice Fuertes. Y si te lías y eso supone un follón del copón, o te agobia, yo lo tuve claro ya hace tiempo, a otras empresas de mercado libre que no sean tan apestosas como Iberdrola, Endesa, etc. 

Som Energy, Hola Luz, Pepeenergy, etc. 

Yo pago por concepto de potencia contratada unos 0.10x euros, y por energía 0.123, en Hola Luz. Y encima voy sacando euros por el plan amigo. Encima si cambias de potencia al pasarte a ellos te lo "regalan". 

Lo mejor es recibir a los comerciales de las eléctricas con un puto cuchillo jamonero. Aunque lo ideal sería rajarles, bueno no, a ellos no, a sus jefes, a la primera dama de este país que es responsable, o lo ha sido, de parte de los apestosos chanchullos de Iberdrola y sus comerciales a puerta fría derivados en otras empresas. 

Me cago en su puta madre, quiero que mueran todos arrasados por infernales dolores.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Oct 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> A Endesa no le podrás reclamar nada. Un cambio de titular es gratuito, pero si la potencia era no-normalizada te obligan a normalizarla, y eso sí que tiene un coste. Como te decía, como mucho puedes intentar que te lo pague el arrendador porque es algo que tarde o temprano tenía que haber pagado él, y que esos 3,45 kW le quedarán en su casa.



ha dicho la menistra de transicion ideologica que se podran tener los escalones que te de la gana, yo voy a contratar 666 W.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Oct 2018)

Con lo del cambio de hora nos lo van a jugar


----------



## laburbuja (2 Oct 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> qué pollas eso eso de derecho de extensión y acceso?? es por la subida de potencia? ya roban otros 4-5 euros adicionales por otras polladas?
> 
> matarlos a todos es poco.
> 
> ...



Sí ahí ando como dice Fuertes con el cambio a PVPC, que no veas que pesados por el 800 que no te lo quieren hacer, que sí a lo mejor te va esto u lo otro, tarifa tempo y su....... Luego te mete la serenata del gas, que sí recibes un contrato con el cambio a PVPC y tarda unos días, yo alucino con las triquiñuelas y jugar con los tiempos mientras tanto te cobro lo que tenias........

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 22:00 ----------




Fuertes dijo:


> A Endesa no le podrás reclamar nada. Un cambio de titular es gratuito, pero si la potencia era no-normalizada te obligan a normalizarla, y eso sí que tiene un coste. Como te decía, como mucho puedes intentar que te lo pague el arrendador porque es algo que tarde o temprano tenía que haber pagado él, y que esos 3,45 kW le quedarán en su casa.



Hay una cantidad que supuestamente sí te vas te la devuelven?
Pero sí te vas Holaluz o una compañía de esas también o bye, bye.


----------



## suncloud (3 Oct 2018)

laburbuja dijo:


> Sí ahí ando como dice Fuertes con el cambio a PVPC, que no veas que pesados por el 800 que no te lo quieren hacer, que sí a lo mejor te va esto u lo otro, tarifa tempo y su....... Luego te mete la serenata del gas, que sí recibes un contrato con el cambio a PVPC y tarda unos días, yo alucino con las triquiñuelas y jugar con los tiempos mientras tanto te cobro lo que tenias........
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 22:00 ----------
> 
> ...



No entiendo tu pregunta final. Si es por el coste de subir la potencia no te devuelven nada si te vas de tu comercializadora actual.


----------



## laburbuja (3 Oct 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> No entiendo tu pregunta final. Si es por el coste de subir la potencia no te devuelven nada si te vas de tu comercializadora actual.



Deposito de garantía distribuidora, a eso me refiero.


----------



## suncloud (3 Oct 2018)

laburbuja dijo:


> Deposito de garantía distribuidora, a eso me refiero.



ah, ok, pues de eso ni idea. Fuertes sabrá...


----------



## Fuertes (3 Oct 2018)

laburbuja dijo:


> Sí ahí ando como dice Fuertes con el cambio a PVPC, que no veas que pesados por el 800 que no te lo quieren hacer, que sí a lo mejor te va esto u lo otro, tarifa tempo y su....... Luego te mete la serenata del gas, que sí recibes un contrato con el cambio a PVPC y tarda unos días, yo alucino con las triquiñuelas y jugar con los tiempos mientras tanto te cobro lo que tenias........
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 22:00 ----------
> 
> ...



El depósito de la distribuidora sólo lo recuperará el propietario si un día da de baja la luz (cortarla). Es un depósito que el primer propietario pagó cuando dió de alta la luz por primera vez y es proporcional a la potencia contratada. Por eso comentaba que lo correcto es que lo pague el propuetario.
Cuando aumentas potencia te pueden pedir más. Cuando rebajas potencia en cambio nunca te lo devuelven.


----------



## Second (7 Oct 2018)

Yo por mucho que leo no tengo ni idea que tarifa y compañía poner.
El bono social no puedo tengo tarifa de 4,6 en Endesa con happy hour para casa.
Este mes de septiembre 50 euros.
No se si se puede mejorar.
Alguna idea?


----------



## OCALO (7 Oct 2018)

Amstrad dijo:


> Todavía hay gente sin el contador tuneado??? Yo siempre echo 20€!



Cuentame más.


Me interesa exPonencialmente


----------



## ianpocks (7 Oct 2018)

Second dijo:


> Yo por mucho que leo no tengo ni idea que tarifa y compañía poner.
> El bono social no puedo tengo tarifa de 4,6 en Endesa con happy hour para casa.
> Este mes de septiembre 50 euros.
> No se si se puede mejorar.
> Alguna idea?



Pero si no dices el gasto , una cosa es lo que consumas y otra muy distinta es lo que te factura tu compañia. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jpjp (7 Oct 2018)

Second dijo:


> Yo por mucho que leo no tengo ni idea que tarifa y compañía poner.
> El bono social no puedo tengo tarifa de 4,6 en Endesa con happy hour para casa.
> Este mes de septiembre 50 euros.
> No se si se puede mejorar.
> Alguna idea?



Endesa one nocturna, tienes que ponerte hasta que el pvpc + dh vuelva a niveles buenos.
En esa de endesa no estas obligado a estar 1 año.
Edito: ponte pvpc + dh acabo de ver que han actualizado la Endesa one nocturna y han subido bien el precio.


----------



## ianpocks (11 Oct 2018)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Lo de este mes ha sido increible.
> 
> La primera vez que me pasa algo parecido.
> 
> ...



Y está bien hecha porque a mí me vino justo en los meses de agosto, septiembre un subidón de luz ( por lectura estimada teniendo nuevo contador) y me pusieron en la nocturna como 200kw más por mes de lo real , casi nada! Andate con ojo con estas sabandijas!

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (11 Oct 2018)

Cansinoerrante dijo:


> Lo de este mes ha sido increible.
> 
> La primera vez que me pasa algo parecido.
> 
> ...



Pon los datos de las dos facturas (tarifa, precio del kWh, calculos, fechas, lecturas, ...)


----------



## Hombredepaja (14 Oct 2018)

Con la entrada en vigor de la nueva reforma eléctrica, alguien ha sido ya capaz de contratar la potencia en un múltiplo de 0,1 kW en lugar de las normalizadas que eran obligatorias hasta ahora? Que distribuidoras lo permiten y cuales se hacen todavía las remolonas?


----------



## spala (14 Oct 2018)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Con la entrada en vigor de la nueva reforma eléctrica, alguien ha sido ya capaz de contratar la potencia en un múltiplo de 0,1 kW en lugar de las normalizadas que eran obligatorias hasta ahora? Que distribuidoras lo permiten y cuales se hacen todavía las remolonas?



eso es posible ya? no se puede desde la web de endesa, aún no la han actualizado


----------



## Hombredepaja (14 Oct 2018)

spala dijo:


> eso es posible ya? no se puede desde la web de endesa, aún no la han actualizado



En teoría si, pero desde la web de Naturgy (en una zona de distribución de la antigua Unión Fenosa) tampoco se puede.


----------



## Trustno1 (14 Oct 2018)

Hombredepaja dijo:


> Con la entrada en vigor de la nueva reforma eléctrica, alguien ha sido ya capaz de contratar la potencia en un múltiplo de 0,1 kW en lugar de las normalizadas que eran obligatorias hasta ahora? Que distribuidoras lo permiten y cuales se hacen todavía las remolonas?



No me he enterado mucho de ese tema, ¿alguien puede dar un poco de información? De cara a invierno y con la pérdida del bono social, estamos pensando subir a 3,45 con discriminación horaria. Actualmente, tenemos tanto de distribuidora como comercializadora a Iberdrola con una potencia, no normalizada, de 2,2. Entiendo que se podría subir con la novedad esa del múltiplo de 0,1 kW a otra potencia menor que la normalizada anterior, ¿no? 

Supongo que me pedirán también un boletín nuevo porque al comprar la casa hace tres años vi que es del año la polca.


----------



## Fuertes (14 Oct 2018)

Trustno1 dijo:


> No me he enterado mucho de ese tema, ¿alguien puede dar un poco de información? De cara a invierno y con la pérdida del bono social, estamos pensando subir a 3,45 con discriminación horaria. Actualmente, tenemos tanto de distribuidora como comercializadora a Iberdrola con una potencia, no normalizada, de 2,2. Entiendo que se podría subir con la novedad esa del múltiplo de 0,1 kW a otra potencia menor que la normalizada anterior, ¿no?
> 
> Supongo que me pedirán también un boletín nuevo porque al comprar la casa hace tres años vi que es del año la polca.



No hagas nada hasta que no recibas una factura sin bono social, lo han vuelto a prorrogar hasta final de año y puede que lo vuelvan a hacer.
Podrás modificar potencia a un múltiplo de 0,1 kw. Asegúrate de que te hace realmemte falta, el margen que da el contador es importante.
Y es posible que no te pidan boletín al subir potencia, han reducido bastante los casos en los que la distribuidora lo puede pedir.


----------



## ianpocks (14 Oct 2018)

Se puede pasar de 3.45 a 3 kW a de ser a 2.95????

Creía que solo podías cambiar por etapa...

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (14 Oct 2018)

ianpocks dijo:


> Se puede pasar de 3.45 a 3 kW a de ser a 2.95????
> 
> Creía que solo podías cambiar por etapa...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk



Acaban de modificar la ley para que puedas contratar a cualquier potencia múltiplo de 0,1 kw. Has de cambiar a 2,9 o a 3,0. No a 2,95 kw.


----------



## suncloud (15 Oct 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Acaban de modificar la ley para que puedas contratar a cualquier potencia múltiplo de 0,1 kw. Has de cambiar a 2,9 o a 3,0. No a 2,95 kw.



pero la ley está ya vigente? o va asociada a los nuevos presupuestos del 2019? no me había enterado...


----------



## Fuertes (15 Oct 2018)

suncloud dijo:


> pero la ley está ya vigente? o va asociada a los nuevos presupuestos del 2019? no me había enterado...



Ya está vigente. Iberdrola distribución está tramitando sin problemas lso cambios a cualquier potencia, el resto van más lentos

En el foro de nergiza hay gente que explica que ya ha cambiado a 3,0 kW sin problemas


----------



## SkalivuR (15 Oct 2018)

Buenos dias a todos. Me podeis aconsejar que tarifa escoger para poder ahorrarme unos centimos? Actualmente tengo Endesa one luz y gas. Potencia contratada : 3.45Kw Discriminación horaria: Sin discriminación Tarifa : 2.0A

Algun entendido que me eche una mano, gracias!!


----------



## Fuertes (15 Oct 2018)

SkalivuR dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos. Me podeis aconsejar que tarifa escoger para poder ahorrarme unos centimos? Actualmente tengo Endesa one luz y gas. Potencia contratada : 3.45Kw Discriminación horaria: Sin discriminación Tarifa : 2.0A
> 
> Algun entendido que me eche una mano, gracias!!



Pásate a la tarifa PVPC con tarifa de acceso 2.0DHA y rebaja de potencia a 3,0 kW.
El gas ponlo en la tarifa Endesa One, a menos que tengas un consumo muy bajo que te interesa HolaLuz
¿Cuál es la tarifa de gas más barata? | Nergiza


----------



## SkalivuR (15 Oct 2018)

Un millón de gracias, sabrías decirme si me van a cobrar cuando quite mi tarifa actual y baje los Kw??


----------



## Fuertes (15 Oct 2018)

SkalivuR dijo:


> Un millón de gracias, sabrías decirme si me van a cobrar cuando quite mi tarifa actual y baje los Kw??



Pasar de 2.0 A a 2.0 DHA cuesta 10,93 euros y rebajar potencia otros 10,93 euros. Pero si pides las dos cosas a la vez te los cobran solo una vez


----------



## laburbuja (3 Nov 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> Ya está vigente. Iberdrola distribución está tramitando sin problemas lso cambios a cualquier potencia, el resto van más lentos
> 
> En el foro de nergiza hay gente que explica que ya ha cambiado a 3,0 kW sin problemas



La madre que los parió es para meterle fuego a todas las compañías. 
Que uno como pardillo vaya hacer un cambio de titular en alquiler y te metan sablazos por todos los lados, venga conceptos. 

Y encima la tía del punto de servicio no te diga, con el rollo que 3,3kw ya no se comercializa y hay que regular, pero no te dice que viene con sablazo, luego vas al punto de servicio, le dices de todo y te contesta lo siento pensé que ya lo sabía, pobres personas mayores la de sablazos que les meterán al mes, año tras año estos hijos de...........

Llevo desde primeros de octubre con lo de "modificación en curso", para TUR con PVPC. Firmé el contrato mediante sms pin y cada vez que llamo uno dice una cosa y otro dice otra, mientras tanto imagino te cobran lo antiguo, menudos jetas que son.

Photobox | Bring your photos to life!


----------



## antoniussss (6 Nov 2018)

A ver si Fuertes o alguien me puede ayudar:

_Importe por peaje de acceso:
2,3 kW x 38,043426 Eur/kW y año x (33/365) días 7,91 €
Importe del término fijo de los costes de comercialización:
2,3 kW x 3,113 Eur/kW y año x (33/365) días 0,65 €
*8,56 €*

Facturación por energía consumida: Comprende dos conceptos: la facturación por peaje de acceso (resultado de multiplicar los
kWh consumidos en el periodo de facturación por el precio del término de energía del peaje de acceso) y la facturación por
coste de la energía (resultado de multiplicar los kWh consumidos por el precio del término del coste horario de energía del
PVPC).

Importe por peaje de acceso:
Consumo P1
91 kWh x 0,062012 Eur/kWh 5,64 €
Consumo P3
54 kWh x 0,002215 Eur/kWh 0,12 €
Importe por coste de la energía (*):
Consumo P1
91 kWh x 0,090458 Eur/kWh (**) 8,23 €
Consumo P3
54 kWh x 0,080501 Eur/kWh (**) 4,34 €
*18,33 €*

*Aplicación del Bono Social: A la facturación por potencia contratada y por energía consumida se le aplica un 25% de descuento
por Bono Social.
Descuento Bono Social (3,13 Eur + 6,67 Eur) x 25 % -2,45 €*
Subtotal 24,44 €_

No entiendo los cálculos del Bono social, ¿No sería descuento sobre 8,56 y 18,33?

EDITO: Parece por otro email que Endesa informa que el bono social expira el 8 de octubre si no se renueva con las nuevas condiciones, ¿No decíais que era hasta el 31 de diciembre?


----------



## Fuertes (6 Nov 2018)

antoniussss dijo:


> A ver si Fuertes o alguien me puede ayudar:
> 
> _Importe por peaje de acceso:
> 2,3 kW x 38,043426 Eur/kW y año x (33/365) días 7,91 €
> ...



No. Te han aplicado el bono social sólo hasta el 8/10/2018, que se acaba el bono social antiguo. Despídete de él.
Hay una prorroga hasta final de año pero sólo para los que tienen derecho al bono social nuevo (ingresos bajos)


----------



## antoniussss (6 Nov 2018)

Ah, gracias, pensaba que para los antiguos que no cumplíamos las nuevas condiciones era hasta el 31 de Diciembre.

Entonces voy a subir la potencia a 2,9 o 3. si ya da igual estar en 2,3.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Nov 2018)

me voy a poner 666 W a ver si con eso puedo tirar, desde aqui quiero agradecer a este gobierno sus soluciones tan imaginativas para salir de la crisis...


----------



## Fuertes (6 Nov 2018)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> me voy a poner 666 W a ver si con eso puedo tirar, desde aqui quiero agradecer a este gobierno sus soluciones tan imaginativas para salir de la crisis...



o 600w o 700w. Ha de ser múltiplo de 0,1 kW. Ni siquiera podrás poner 3,45 kW, que era potencia normalizada hasta hace un mes.
Quieren eliminar las potencias normalizadas y lo hacen mal.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Nov 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> o 600w o 700w. Ha de ser múltiplo de 0,1 kW. Ni siquiera podrás poner 3,45 kW, que era potencia normalizada hasta hace un mes.
> Quieren eliminar las potencias normalizadas y lo hacen mal.



y con los que tienen 3,45 KW que hacen, les ponen 3,4 o 3,5 KW?, y es gratis el cambio no solicitado?.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Nov 2018)

Otra cuestión, perdón por ser pesado.

¿Subir de 2,3 a 2,9 podría llevar aparejado lo del boletín? Es un pastón según comentáis si te hacen cambiar toda la instalación.

Entiendo que también habrá que pagar los 18 euritos esos de derechos de enganche y esas soplapolleces, no?


----------



## Fuertes (6 Nov 2018)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y con los que tienen 3,45 KW que hacen, les ponen 3,4 o 3,5 KW?, y es gratis el cambio no solicitado?.



Si no haces nada, sigues con 3,45. Igual que los que tenían ahora 3,3 kW, que era una potencia no normalizada (y pasa a serlo)

También ha desaparecido la obligatoriedad de normalizar potencia (y el temor a que te pidan boletín) al pasar a DH. Puedes pasar de 3,45-2.0A a 3,45-2.0DHA sin problemas. Pero si rebajas o aumentas potencia, has de escoger entre 3,4 o 3,5 kW

---------- Post added 06-nov-2018 at 13:06 ----------




antoniussss dijo:


> Otra cuestión, perdón por ser pesado.
> 
> ¿Subir de 2,3 a 2,9 podría llevar aparejado lo del boletín? Es un pastón según comentáis si te hacen cambiar toda la instalación.
> 
> Entiendo que también habrá que pagar los 18 euritos esos de derechos de enganche y esas soplapolleces, no?



Han reducido el número de situaciones en las que la distribuidora te puede pedir el boletín, pero creo que al aumentar potencia te lo pueden pedir si tiene más de 20 años.
Los derechos siguen siendo los mismos, te tocará pagar las soplapolleces, sí.


----------



## Akela 14 (6 Nov 2018)

Pues en mi caso desde que cambié a PVPC y 2.0DHA (antes estabamos en mercado libre) nos estamos ahorrando 10-11 euros al mes, gracias a las recomendaciones de este foro en general y creo que fue Fuertes el que me lo explicó.

En mi casa estamos con Viesgo que ha sido recientemente adquirida por Repsol, habrá que estar atentos no nos hagan alguna jugarreta.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Nov 2018)

antoniussss dijo:


> Otra cuestión, perdón por ser pesado.
> 
> ¿Subir de 2,3 a 2,9 podría llevar aparejado lo del boletín? Es un pastón según comentáis si te hacen cambiar toda la instalación.
> 
> Entiendo que también habrá que pagar los 18 euritos esos de derechos de enganche y esas soplapolleces, no?



depende de lo que diga el boletin, si dice que la instalacion es hasta 3,3 KW, como tu estas dentro de la potencia maxima admitida no te lo deberian pedir aunque tenga 30 años.


----------



## antoniussss (6 Nov 2018)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> depende de lo que diga el boletin, si dice que la instalacion es hasta 3,3 KW, como tu estas dentro de la potencia maxima admitida no te lo deberian pedir aunque tenga 30 años.



Curiosidad tonta, ¿Se puede consultar de alguna manera ese "boletín"?


----------



## Fuertes (6 Nov 2018)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Pues en mi caso desde que cambié a PVPC y 2.0DHA (antes estabamos en mercado libre) nos estamos ahorrando 10-11 euros al mes, gracias a las recomendaciones de este foro en general y creo que fue Fuertes el que me lo explicó.
> 
> En mi casa estamos con Viesgo que ha sido recientemente adquirida por Repsol, habrá que estar atentos no nos hagan alguna jugarreta.



Si te mantienes en la tarifa PVPC, no te van a poder cobrar ni un céntimo de más en la factura. Está regulada por ley. Otra cosa es que te cambien a una tarifa de mercado libre.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 Nov 2018)

antoniussss dijo:


> Curiosidad tonta, ¿Se puede consultar de alguna manera ese "boletín"?



preguntandoselo a ellos porque tienen copia, es una informacion que suelen tener los teleoperadores mirando en tu ficha de cliente.


----------



## jainalo (6 Nov 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> ---------- Post added 06-nov-2018 at 13:06 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En caso de bajar potencia en una vivienda que seguramente tenga más de 20 años el boletín (o ni tenga), te lo pueden exigir?

Mis padres tienen 5,75KW, ya les he dicho varias veces de bajarlo, pero como quien ve llover. Se piensan que les van a saltar los "plomos".

Por lo menos no están en el mercado libre.


----------



## Fuertes (6 Nov 2018)

jainalo dijo:


> En caso de bajar potencia en una vivienda que seguramente tenga más de 20 años el boletín (o ni tenga), te lo pueden exigir?
> 
> Mis padres tienen 5,75KW, ya les he dicho varias veces de bajarlo, pero como quien ve llover. Se piensan que les van a saltar los "plomos".
> 
> Por lo menos no están en el mercado libre.



No, para bajar potencia nunca te pueden pedir renovar el boletín.


----------



## nominefi (30 Nov 2018)

Fuertes dijo:


> No, para bajar potencia nunca te pueden pedir renovar el boletín.



Fuertes, en el caso de mi madre, que tiene 6 y pico de potencia le dije que lo bajara y EDP no se lo hizo sin boletín por tener la instalación más d 20 años. Llamé a industria y me dijeron que no es obligatorio pero que si quiere pedirtelo la electrica puede hacerlo, por supuesto todas lo piden porque luego pasó a Endesa y tampoco le bajaron la potencia. Se puede hacer un boletín y pagarlo, pero la instalación de mi madre no está para hacerle un boletín y se dejo estar.


----------



## suncloud (16 Ene 2019)

subo hilo que tendría que tener chincheta


----------



## vanderwilde (4 Ene 2021)

Ay Dios mío. Cómo tienes a tu hijo muerto teniendo apio en el huerto.

Engancharse a la luz, hombre. Tengo amigos electricistas y técnicos electrónicos. Ya está bien de tanto robo, coño. Voy yo a dejar que abusen de mi teniendo los cables que pasan por la fachada de mi casa y con el contador dentro... Yo las putas y los yates de lujo voy a intentar no pagárselos a los gamberros esos.

Y lo de la multa que nadie se asuste. A mi amigo le cayeron 1.500 euros de multa porque hizo enganches a medio barrio y pegaron un chivatazo, y cuando me lo recuerda se ríe. No pagó ni un duro.

Que la pongan a su precio, que yo la pago.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (5 Ene 2021)

por favor, si me quereis, ponerse una estufa de leña...


----------



## f700b (6 Ene 2021)

A las 18h a 0’18€ su Puta madre.
Nucleares no, mejor se la compramos a Francia.


----------



## Trustno1 (6 Ene 2021)

Huevos muchas gracias por avisar. Lo he comprobado en la página de ESIOS e ipsofacto he pensado que mejor otro día pongo lavadora y secadora en el valle. Y la bomba de calor mejor apagada ya, aunque haya el periodo valle. Vaya precios. 

A la 1 de la madrugada estaba casi a 9 céntimos. Y ahora a las 10 h a 0,933 en kwh.
Madre mía. De 18 a 20 horas, lo que ha dicho el compañero a 0,18007.


----------



## t_chip (6 Ene 2021)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Ay Dios mío. Cómo tienes a tu hijo muerto teniendo apio en el huerto.
> 
> Engancharse a la luz, hombre. Tengo amigos electricistas y técnicos electrónicos. Ya está bien de tanto robo, coño. Voy yo a dejar que abusen de mi teniendo los cables que pasan por la fachada de mi casa y con el contador dentro... Yo las putas y los yates de lujo voy a intentar no pagárselos a los gamberros esos.
> 
> ...



Tu no la pagas ni aunque te regalen una chochona, parásito.

Los de las eléctricas son unos ladrones y tú otro.

Los demás pagamos lo tuyo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kokod (6 Ene 2021)

Este verano en la casa de campo mi familia decidió engancharse a La Luz, enganche manda, dejar de ser un betilla para pagar a otro su Mercedes manda, intentar sobrevivir en un país de empresaurios, menas, funcivagos, puertas giratorias, VOX, Podemos, etc, etc, manda.


----------



## zeros (6 Ene 2021)

viendo esto que poeis es mejor una tarifa pvpc?


----------



## Cajero Jefe (6 Ene 2021)

zeros dijo:


> viendo esto que poeis es mejor una tarifa pvpc?



Si, lo es. Estos picos de precio son puntuales. A finales del año pasado el kwh en valle llegó a estar a menos de 2 céntimos.
La luz de obra la tenia a 0,15€ el kwh. En cuanto pude me pasé a PVPC y me ahorro como poco 15-20€/mes consumiendo lo mismo (tengo todo electrico).


----------



## Musero (6 Ene 2021)

Vaya salvajada los precios de mañana. Una locura


----------



## Trustno1 (6 Ene 2021)

¿No será a 0,203? A las seis de la tarde.


----------



## Felson (6 Ene 2021)

Los de las eléctricas cobran lo que quieren. Ni contador inteligente ni contador idiota, da igual. Cobran lo que les sale. Si solo quedara un consumidor le cobrarían los 50.000 millones que se quieren llevar todos los años.


----------



## Javi084 (7 Ene 2021)

A ver si se ha acabado el chollo del PVPC. Ni las peores timotarifas tienen esos precios.


----------



## eltonelero (7 Ene 2021)

Es increible que en uno de los paises con mas luz por año (energia solar), y temperaturas suaves (en invierno, pues con frio y nieve en interior) la gente tenga que pagar burradas por mantenerse (medio) caliente.... 

Eso habla de nuestro sistema energético, de la avaricia de nuestros gobernantes y sus amigotes, y de la mierda de construcciones que se hacen a precio de oro.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Ene 2021)

pues mañana dia 8 será mas cara ...

estoy pensando si ponerme una tarifa libre sin permanencia estos meses de mucho frio y luego volver a pvpc


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ene 2021)

Javi084 dijo:


> A ver si se ha acabado el chollo del PVPC. Ni las peores timotarifas tienen esos precios.



El PVPC seguirá siendo un chollo. Las timotarifas compran la electricidad al mismo precio que sale en la gráfica del PVPC, lo venden a un precio fijo revisable anualmente y no son ONGs. Si los precios del PVPC se mantienen en esos niveles, las próximas revisiones de las timotarifas serán de órdago


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ene 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> pues mañana dia 8 será mas cara ...
> 
> estoy pensando si ponerme una tarifa libre sin permanencia estos meses de mucho frio y luego volver a pvpc



El promedio del PVPC -DHA de la última semana es 0,147 - 0,072 eur/kWh.
Tal vez encuentres tarifas fijas de mercado libre algo mejores, pero falta ver si se mantienen los precios del PVPC altos. Ya nos contarás.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Ene 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> El promedio del PVPC -DHA de la última semana es 0,147 - 0,072 eur/kWh.
> Tal vez encuentres tarifas fijas de mercado libre algo mejores, pero falta ver si se mantienen los precios del PVPC altos. Ya nos contarás.



Hace años tenia mercado libre, me suena que la revision la hacen ahora en Enero / Febrero verdad?


----------



## Javi084 (7 Ene 2021)

Estos días va a salir por un ojo de la cara poner los calefactores eléctricos.


----------



## Fuertes (7 Ene 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Hace años tenia mercado libre, me suena que la revision la hacen ahora en Enero / Febrero verdad?



Cada comercializadora de mercado libre revisa los precios cuando le parece, suele ser una vez al año pero hay otras que lo hacen cada seis meses.
Y a parte están las comercializadoras de mercado libre que ofrecen un precio indexado al PVPC, claro.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (7 Ene 2021)

Que alguien me explique como va esta mierda, lo de la luz es algo bestial.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Ene 2021)

Al final tenían razón en forocoches con lo que una picsa cuesta 288


----------



## IMPULSES (7 Ene 2021)

australopitecus dijo:


> Otro más aquí ... +20% y bimensual. Llevaba pagando la misma cantidad desde el pleistoceno.



Hay q pagar los sueldos de los ex políticos, de nada


----------



## Gatoo_ (7 Ene 2021)

Yo no sé si es que me lo había olido pero justo cambié todas mis bombillas por otras de tipo led la semana pasada. Bajé de más de 800w en iluminación a sólo 189w en toda la casa.


----------



## zeros (7 Ene 2021)

con un consumo mensual de 225 kwh cuanto potencia tendria que contratar? actualmente tengo 4,4 kw, se uede calcular asi?
Tengo contador inteligente en el bloque pero no se mirarlo.


----------



## Fuertes (10 Ene 2021)

zeros dijo:


> con un consumo mensual de 225 kwh cuanto potencia tendria que contratar? actualmente tengo 4,4 kw, se uede calcular asi?
> Tengo contador inteligente en el bloque pero no se mirarlo.



Para ajustar potencia necesitas saber cual es la máxima que has demandado los últimos meses. Tienes dos opciones:
- Registrarte en la* web de tu distribuidora*, que no es lo mismo que la comercializadora. Busca la distribuidora en una factura de la luz (endesa distribucion, i-de, ...). En esa web verás la potencia máxima que has demandado los últimos dos años.
- Bajar al *contador *y mirarla. Mirate el segundo video de este artículo que escribí hace un tienpo:
Apaga el LED del contador digital que se chiva cuando no estas en casa

En ambos casos, puedes ajustar la potencia contratada al maximo que hayas demandado, inculso un poco por debajo (-10%)

Si tienes dudas, pregunta


----------



## Fuertes (10 Ene 2021)

Por parte de Argelia y el resto de paises a los que compramos el gas natural.
Los precios disparados de la luz estos días se deben a la alta demanda de elctricidad que obliga a encender las centrales de ciclo combinado y al disparado precio del gas natural que queman.


----------



## zeros (10 Ene 2021)

Para ajustar potencia necesitas saber cual es la máxima que has demandado los últimos meses. Tienes dos opciones:
- Registrarte en la* web de tu distribuidora*, que no es lo mismo que la comercializadora. Busca la distribuidora en una factura de la luz (endesa distribucion, i-de, ...). En esa web verás la potencia máxima que has demandado los últimos dos años.
- Bajar al *contador *y mirarla. Mirate el segundo video de este artículo que escribí hace un tienpo:
Apaga el LED del contador digital que se chiva cuando no estas en casa

voy a mirar lo de registrarme para ver la factura, mi contador es uno negro ziv.


----------



## antoniussss (11 Ene 2021)

¿Por qué decís que os han sablado en el gas también?

Según la tarifa regulada aprobada para el 1 de enero de 2020 es la más baja de los últimos años...... 4,036244 

a no ser que os refieráis al mercado libre.


----------



## Galvani (11 Ene 2021)

zeros dijo:


> con un consumo mensual de 225 kwh cuanto potencia tendria que contratar? actualmente tengo 4,4 kw, se uede calcular asi?
> Tengo contador inteligente en el bloque pero no se mirarlo.



Suma todas las potencias de los aparatos que tengas. Nevera, cocina (si es eléctrica) horno, microondas, termo eléctrico si hay, lavadora, calefacción... Y luego añade el consumo de iluminación (aprox.) y un margen para lo que puedas enchufar a ver qué sale y eso divídelo entre tres y esa sería aprox. la potencia.


----------



## vyk (11 Ene 2021)

2 preguntas: 

cuanto cuesta aprox el cambio a DH ?

He oído algo de la eliminación de la DH y la implantación dentro de unos meses de 3 tramos para todo el mundo. Es así?


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (11 Ene 2021)

vyk dijo:


> 2 preguntas:
> 
> cuanto cuesta aprox el cambio a DH ?
> 
> He oído algo de la eliminación de la DH y la implantación dentro de unos meses de 3 tramos para todo el mundo. Es así?



Cuesta cerca de 10€ pasar a DH.
LLevan más de un año diciendo que van a imponer los 3 tramos pero siempre lo acaban retrasando, en teoría era para abril del año pasado, luego pasó a octubre y ahora dicen que será en abril...


----------



## Fuertes (11 Ene 2021)

vyk dijo:


> 2 preguntas:
> 
> cuanto cuesta aprox el cambio a DH ?
> 
> He oído algo de la eliminación de la DH y la implantación dentro de unos meses de 3 tramos para todo el mundo. Es así?



El cambio a la DH cuesta 10,93, y se suele amortizar en 4 o 5 meses. 
Pero es cierto que hay un cambio pendiente en el que todos estaremos en una especie de DH. Es un cambio que lleva más de un año de retraso, ahora hablan de mayo de 2021


----------



## f700b (11 Ene 2021)

El sableo va a ser este mes hoy a las 20 horas casi 22 céntimos.
Y mañana seguro que más.
Ladrones

Ya veremos a los que tienen tarifa fija lo que les va a subir.


----------



## zeros (11 Ene 2021)

vale ya tengo la factura del consumo de 2 años:

Para ajustar potencia necesitas saber cual es la máxima que has demandado los últimos meses. Tienes dos opciones:
- Registrarte en la* web de tu distribuidora*, que no es lo mismo que la comercializadora. Busca la distribuidora en una factura de la luz (endesa distribucion, i-de, ...). En esa web verás la potencia máxima que has demandado los últimos dos años.
- Bajar al *contador *y mirarla. Mirate el segundo video de este artículo que escribí hace un tienpo:
Apaga el LED del contador digital que se chiva cuando no estas en casa

vale ya tengo la factura del consumo de 2 años: 4767,38 kwh y la media de 237 kwh. cuanto podria bajar?


----------



## Fuertes (11 Ene 2021)

zeros dijo:


> vale ya tengo la factura del consumo de 2 años:
> 
> Para ajustar potencia necesitas saber cual es la máxima que has demandado los últimos meses. Tienes dos opciones:
> - Registrarte en la* web de tu distribuidora*, que no es lo mismo que la comercializadora. Busca la distribuidora en una factura de la luz (endesa distribucion, i-de, ...). En esa web verás la potencia máxima que has demandado los últimos dos años.
> ...



No es eso. Has de registrarte en la *web de tu distribuidora *y buscar una opción que te da la potencia máxima demandada


----------



## zeros (11 Ene 2021)

ya me he registrado lo unico que me sale es esto:


*Dia*​*Consumo*​Del 11/01/2019 al 31/01/2019​153,76​Del 01/02/2019 al 28/02/2019​180,4​Del 01/03/2019 al 31/03/2019​199,17​Del 01/04/2019 al 30/04/2019​178,94​Del 01/05/2019 al 31/05/2019​188,48​Del 01/06/2019 al 30/06/2019​183,27​Del 01/07/2019 al 31/07/2019​180,28​Del 01/08/2019 al 31/08/2019​172,67​Del 01/09/2019 al 30/09/2019​178,65​Del 01/10/2019 al 31/10/2019​191,86​Del 01/11/2019 al 30/11/2019​214,93​Del 01/12/2019 al 31/12/2019​214,55​Del 01/01/2020 al 31/01/2020​212,54​Del 01/02/2020 al 29/02/2020​190,06​Del 01/03/2020 al 31/03/2020​210,81​Del 01/04/2020 al 30/04/2020​209,51​Del 01/05/2020 al 31/05/2020​208,51​Del 01/06/2020 al 30/06/2020​190,65​Del 01/07/2020 al 31/07/2020​189,04​Del 01/08/2020 al 31/08/2020​181,45​Del 01/09/2020 al 30/09/2020​193,14​Del 01/10/2020 al 31/10/2020​200,76​Del 01/11/2020 al 30/11/2020​233,44​Del 01/12/2020 al 31/12/2020​231,37​Del 01/01/2021 al 09/01/2021​78,8​
solo me sale el consumo no veo la potencia maxima demandada, esiberdrola.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Ene 2021)

A mí me ha subido de 5 a 6 pavos al cambio, este mes.
Supongo que por la inflación.
Así que a este ritmo, me cobrarán 12 euros más este año. 
Inaceptable, pero es lo que hay


----------



## SPQR (11 Ene 2021)

Sí se puede. Grande ese Chepavlo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (11 Ene 2021)

En la "tele" pública no paran de relacionar el crimen contra todos los españoles con estos precios históricos cuando estamos obligados a pasar más tiempo en casa con el victimismo de las alimañas de la Cañada Real. Con decir que les están regalando calefactores y bombonas a esos parásitos profesionales ya se desentienden del resto de los españoles.

Al resto de los españoles nos aplacan diciendo una y otra vez como loros que "no se va a notar en el recibo de la luz" prácticamente nada. Serán ellos, hijos de puta, que tienen sueldos de 4000 euros y casi 2000 más para dietas que se los quedan aunque no los gasten en dietas.

Como dijo Dragó con muchísima razón: "lamento profundamente haber nacido español". O mejor dicho en esta época de españoles sin cojones que tragan con lo peor sin rechistar. ¿Responsables últimos? LOS ESPAÑOLES HIJOS DE PUTA. Los españoles ya no tienen lo que han de tener los hombres.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ene 2021)




----------



## Fuertes (12 Ene 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Es la puta realidad.
De hecho, al 60% de abonados que están en mercado libre con tarifa fija, no les va a subir ni un solo euro hasta que no renueven las tarifas de aquí a unos meses.


----------



## Fuertes (12 Ene 2021)

zeros dijo:


> ya me he registrado lo unico que me sale es esto:
> 
> 
> *Dia*​*Consumo*​Del 11/01/2019 al 31/01/2019​153,76​Del 01/02/2019 al 28/02/2019​180,4​Del 01/03/2019 al 31/03/2019​199,17​Del 01/04/2019 al 30/04/2019​178,94​Del 01/05/2019 al 31/05/2019​188,48​Del 01/06/2019 al 30/06/2019​183,27​Del 01/07/2019 al 31/07/2019​180,28​Del 01/08/2019 al 31/08/2019​172,67​Del 01/09/2019 al 30/09/2019​178,65​Del 01/10/2019 al 31/10/2019​191,86​Del 01/11/2019 al 30/11/2019​214,93​Del 01/12/2019 al 31/12/2019​214,55​Del 01/01/2020 al 31/01/2020​212,54​Del 01/02/2020 al 29/02/2020​190,06​Del 01/03/2020 al 31/03/2020​210,81​Del 01/04/2020 al 30/04/2020​209,51​Del 01/05/2020 al 31/05/2020​208,51​Del 01/06/2020 al 30/06/2020​190,65​Del 01/07/2020 al 31/07/2020​189,04​Del 01/08/2020 al 31/08/2020​181,45​Del 01/09/2020 al 30/09/2020​193,14​Del 01/10/2020 al 31/10/2020​200,76​Del 01/11/2020 al 30/11/2020​233,44​Del 01/12/2020 al 31/12/2020​231,37​Del 01/01/2021 al 09/01/2021​78,8​
> solo me sale el consumo no veo la potencia maxima demandada, esiberdrola.



Tienes hasta un video explicando como mirarlo
_"Comprueba la potencia máxima que demandas y compárala con la que tienes contratada. "_

Descubre el Área Clientes i-DE - Grupo Iberdrola

https://www.i-de.es/socdis/gc/prod/es_ES/contenidos/docs/manual_potencia.pdf


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Ene 2021)

Antiguamente había hilos sobre unos aparatos que se colocaban en el cuadro y medían el consumo eléctrico y permitían exportar a Excel

¿alguien usa uno actualmente?


----------



## Fuertes (12 Ene 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Antiguamente había hilos sobre unos aparatos que se colocaban en el cuadro y medían el consumo eléctrico y permitían exportar a Excel
> 
> ¿alguien usa uno actualmente?



Con los contadores inteligentes conectados, los excels de consumos horarios los tienes disponibles en la web de tu distribuidora sin instlar nada. Los contadores de cuadro te aportan a parte mirar el consumo instantáneo de manera cómoda.
El mío se estropeó y ya no lo he cambiado porque no me atrevo a tocar el cuadro.


----------



## Pepe la rana (12 Ene 2021)

De las diversas comercializadorasde tarifa PVPC cual recomendais?

Tienen precios diferentes o tienen el mismo precio?


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ene 2021)




----------



## necromancer (13 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ene 2021)

necromancer dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 542419



La culpa siempre tiene el otro


----------



## Pepe la rana (13 Ene 2021)

Pero vamos a ver si el precio en el P.V.P.C está a 0,231€/kwh y yo pago a 0,1263 €/kwh en el mercado libre. ¿Dónde está el choyo del P.V.P.C? 
Mi no entender.


----------



## Fermoselle (13 Ene 2021)

Marshal Law dijo:


> Me han facturado un 20% más (pago cada dos meses) y no tengo la sensación de haber consumido más como para que se haya dado ese incremento.
> 
> Lo he consultado con otra persona y le ha pasado lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Año 2019 mismo mes 85 e ..... este mes ... 107 euripios ............................


----------



## Fuertes (14 Ene 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver si el precio en el P.V.P.C está a 0,231€/kwh y yo pago a 0,1263 €/kwh en el mercado libre. ¿Dónde está el choyo del P.V.P.C?
> Mi no entender.



- Estás comparando un precio *con impuestos* (*0,231*) y otro *sin impuestos* (*0,1263*). Lo pone en el mensaje que citas. El PVPC-A hoy a las 20 se pagará a *0,182* sin impuestos
- Estás comparando el precio de *una hora* (ayer a las 20 del PVPC) con el precio fijo de *un año* de tu tarifa de mercado libre
El promedio del PVPC-A del año pasado ha sido *0,097*
- Seguramente tu tarifa de mercado libre te hayan puesto en tarifa de acceso DHA. El promedio del último año del PVPC-DHA ha sido de* 0,080*
- Estás comparando el PVPC de esta noche con el precio del mercado libre que te fijaron hace unos meses. Cuando te llegue la revisión anual de precios del mercado libre, te van a subir bastante esos 0,1262 para los próximos 12 meses, debido a que tu comercializadora esta noche los va a pagar a 0,182.


----------



## Fuertes (14 Ene 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> De las diversas comercializadorasde tarifa PVPC cual recomendais?
> 
> Tienen precios diferentes o tienen el mismo precio?



Todas tienen el mismo precio. Al céntimo. La que te apetezca, son 5


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (14 Ene 2021)

Lo gordo se va a venir en la factura de Diciembre-Enero.


----------



## t_chip (14 Ene 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver si el precio en el P.V.P.C está a 0,231€/kwh y yo pago a 0,1263 €/kwh en el mercado libre. ¿Dónde está el choyo del P.V.P.C?
> Mi no entender.



El chollo del PVPC está en que el precio del mercado libre te lo vienen a ofrecer a casa las eléctricas, y si no andas vivo, te lo cambian sin tu consentimiento.

Dado que las eléctricas cobran de lo que tú pagas, si estando en el mercado libre pagases menos, se callarian como putas y se guardarían muy mucho de que te enterases, como hacían y hacen con el bono social, que lo ocultaron todo lo posible, hasta que se popularizó tanto que ya no pudieron ocultarlo más, y entonces usaron a los políticos de mierda para cambiar la normativa evitando que nos beneficiaremos los que teníamos tarifas menores de 3 kW.

Es lo bueno de tratar con tramposos, que una vez que lo sabes, ya no te pueden engañar más.

!De las eléctricas y los bancos, de lo que quieran venderte....justo lo contrario!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (14 Ene 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> - Estás comparando un precio *con impuestos* (*0,231*) y otro *sin impuestos* (*0,1263*). Lo pone en el mensaje que citas. El PVPC-A hoy a las 20 se pagará a *0,182* sin impuestos
> - Estás comparando el precio de *una hora* (ayer a las 20 del PVPC) con el precio fijo de *un año* de tu tarifa de mercado libre
> El promedio del PVPC-A del año pasado ha sido *0,097*
> - Seguramente tu tarifa de mercado libre te hayan puesto en tarifa de acceso DHA. El promedio del último año del PVPC-DHA ha sido de* 0,080*
> - Estás comparando el PVPC de esta noche con el precio del mercado libre que te fijaron hace unos meses. Cuando te llegue la revisión anual de precios del mercado libre, te van a subir bastante esos 0,1262 para los próximos 12 meses, debido a que tu comercializadora esta noche los va a pagar a 0,182.



Este Pepe la rana es un cm de las eléctricas, sin duda.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pepe la rana (14 Ene 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> Este Pepe la rana es un cm de las eléctricas, sin duda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Estaras de broma con eso de cm.... estoy barajando cambiarme a PVPC y por eso pregunto, que esto de la luz es más difícil que sacarse una carerra…..


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Ene 2021)

aqui un pringao que ha bajado mucho la calefacción poerque paso de pagar 20 cents el kwh antes impuestos.


----------



## Mengardo (14 Ene 2021)

Precios hoy en , en la tarifa general probablemente haya quien tenga mejor precio, pero seguro que tambien lleva algún seguro aparejado.










Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Armin Arlert (14 Ene 2021)

Ya me ha llegado la factura de diciembre desde el dia 1 al 30, 59 euros (contando que el dia 30 baje la potencia de 4,6 a 3,5 y me ha salido por unos 12 euros con IVA), todo electrico agua por termo, vitro, y calefacción bomba de calor por conductos, el año pasado fueron 72 euros.
Al final de la tarifa pone lo que habria pagado sin discriminacion horaria y 8 euros mas habrian sido.
Enero sera algo mas caro pero una vez acabada la ola de frio la pvpc volvera a ser mucho mas barata que el famoso "mercado libre"


----------



## Zuschauer (14 Ene 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Es la puta realidad.
> De hecho, al 60% de abonados que están en mercado libre con tarifa fija, no les va a subir ni un solo euro hasta que no renueven las tarifas de aquí a unos meses.



Correcto, y en mi caso particular, además va a bajar el precio de la luz. A dos meses del vencimiento he pedido q me renueven el contrato con unos precios más bajos de los q pago ahora.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trustno1 (14 Ene 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Precios hoy en , en la tarifa general probablemente haya quien tenga mejor precio, pero seguro que tambien lleva algún seguro aparejado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué aplicación usas tengo curiosidad. El mi caso miro la web de ESIOS.


----------



## Mengardo (15 Ene 2021)

Trustno1 dijo:


> Qué aplicación usas tengo curiosidad. El mi caso miro la web de ESIOS.



Ahorra en luz está en la play store






Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Ene 2021)

​


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Ene 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 Ene 2021)

*En Andalucía no se dice Uropa ni uropea *


----------



## Homero+10 (16 Ene 2021)




----------



## pamplinero (18 Ene 2021)

A mi me han sableado y en la factura, viene un bonito grafico de tarta, donde me dice que el 54% de mi factura, son impuestos y mamandurrias. El resto, es consumo (electricidad, transporte y demas mandangas).


----------



## davidarboledas (18 Ene 2021)

pamplinero dijo:


> A mi me han sableado y en la factura, viene un bonito grafico de tarta, donde me dice que el 54% de mi factura, son impuestos y mamandurrias. El resto, es consumo (electricidad, transporte y demas mandangas).



Cuando compres un billete de avión pide que te lo desglosen también, y así podrás decir que la mitad son impuestos y tasas; que tu solo quieres pagar el queroseno del avión...


----------



## pamplinero (18 Ene 2021)

davidarboledas dijo:


> Cuando compres un billete de avión pide que te lo desglosen también, y así podrás decir que la mitad son impuestos y tasas; que tu solo quieres pagar el queroseno del avión...




Ya, pero un billete de avion, seguro que no tiene un 54% de impuestos, es mas, seguro que hasta esta subvencionado indirectamente y en segundo lugar, un billete de avion no es un bien basico.


----------



## Liquidadero (21 Ene 2021)

Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia

Se pueden consultar valores históricos. Los precios son válidos lógicamente para los que tengan una tarifa PVPC. Los que no estéis en el mercado regulado, mucha suerte.

Hemos tenido días verdaderamente disparatados con un precio del kWh disparatado: Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia


----------



## davidarboledas (21 Ene 2021)

Los precios ya se han normalizado. Se acabó el drama apocalíptico de la subida de precio en los medios de comunicación. No hace falta que cada día cuelgues el precio MÁS CARO DEL DÍA. El día tiene 23 horas más.


----------



## Armin Arlert (23 Ene 2021)

Con discriminación horaria a las 3 estara mañana a 1,4 céntimos de euro más iva. Desde las 2 hasta las 5 no llegará a los 2 céntimos, ahora en las TV callan respecto al precio de la luz cuando hace una semana recomendaban tarifas de precio fijo que las más baratas tienen el kw en valle a 7 céntimos más iva un 400% más que en pvpc en esas horas que he dicho. Viva los chiringuitos energéticos del "mercado libre"


----------



## Fuertes (24 Ene 2021)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Con discriminación horaria a las 3 estara mañana a 1,4 céntimos de euro más iva. Desde las 2 hasta las 5 no llegará a los 2 céntimos, ahora en las TV callan respecto al precio de la luz cuando hace una semana recomendaban tarifas de precio fijo que las más baratas tienen el kw en valle a 7 céntimos más iva un 400% más que en pvpc en esas horas que he dicho. Viva los chiringuitos energéticos del "mercado libre"



Ha sido tan breve el calentón de precios, que todos los que hayan picado y se hayan cambiado de PVPC a mercado libre y precio fijo no habrán salido ganando ni un solo día. El cambio de compañía tarda unos cuantos días. 
Y todos los medios haciéndole publicidad gratuita a Iberdrola&co durante un par de semanas.


----------



## Wein (24 Ene 2021)

Marshal Law dijo:


> En la factura me viene una comparativa de pasta con los meses anteriores, pero no de kW.h



Los kwh consumidos si los ponen, mira bien la factura


----------



## javiwell (25 Ene 2021)

Ahí va un resumen de mis facturas referidas al consumo noviembre-diciembre en los últimos años. 

Azul: Gas
Rojo: Luz
Amarillo: Tasa e Impuestos
Verde fosforito: Servicios de mantenimiento

2018

Caldera antigua de gas natural, casa sin aislante térmico. Estuvimos 20 días fuera de casa en este período bimensual facturado por lo que no encendimos mucho la calefacción.





2019

Caldera antigua y caldera nueva de condensación en el período facturado. Casa sin aislante térmico, estuvimos en casa con calefacción solo por las tardes.






2020

Caldera nueva de condensación, casa sin aislante térmico, con calefacción solo por las tardes.




2021

Caldera nueva de condensación, casa aislada con supafil, calefacción 12 horas para el tele-trabajo, ola de frío de cojones y más temperatura a la caldera:


----------



## Don Redondón (25 Ene 2021)

el doble que el mes pasado, no esta nada mal. colaborando para la paguita de los funcivagos.


----------



## OYeah (26 Ene 2021)

Poneros placas solares sin baterias si podéis. Esto no va a mejorar con la nueva Tarifa a entrar en Abril, al contrario.

Recordad todos que en paises en desarrollo o casi, como Rumania o Argentina, los precios son carísimos en bienes básicos. No seais inocentes.


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Ene 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> el doble que el mes pasado, no esta nada mal. colaborando para la paguita de los funcivagos.




Hay que ser resilientes


----------



## f700b (29 Ene 2021)

Me voy fijando y llevamos 2 findes este y el anterior que la luz es mucho más barata, ya empiezan con la nueva facturación?
claro el finde semana que está todo cerrado con el bicho sobra electricidad


----------



## halt_no_function (30 Ene 2021)

El caso es quejarse por quejarse. Hoy la electricidad es buena, bonita y barata. No todos los días se puede decir lo mismo.





f700b dijo:


> Me voy fijando y llevamos 2 findes este y el anterior que la luz es mucho más barata, ya empiezan con la nueva facturación?
> claro el finde semana que está todo cerrado con el bicho sobra electricidad



Creo que aún no ha entrado en vigor la reforma de la DH. Este fin de semana hay paso de borrascas y mucho viento, al igual que el anterior, mientras que en los días laborables ha habido menos viento, lo que ha agudizado el contraste entre laborables y findes.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (31 Ene 2021)

la mas barata a las 2 de la mañana 0,01124 euros/KWh.

ayer llego al minimo de 0,009 euros/KWh.

para los que os haceis lios con los decimales, que no soys pocos, os recomiendo hablar de centimos, redondeando la luz anda por un centimo estas noches.


----------



## McNulty (1 Feb 2021)

240e me han sableado en enero.


----------



## h2o ras (3 Feb 2021)

La Luz siempre sube


----------



## h2o ras (3 Feb 2021)

VOTA PSOE


----------



## nominefi (4 Feb 2021)

este mes a 14cts Kw/h el pasao a 12Ks/h, DH y bono social


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Feb 2021)

apagad la nevera y utilizad el balcon, vereis como mejora...


----------



## Polietileno (7 Feb 2021)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> apagad la nevera y utilizad el balcon, vereis como mejora...



si claro en invierno sin calefacción lo que más gasta es la nevera.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Feb 2021)

sostenibles...


----------



## f700b (8 Feb 2021)

Me ha venido de 28 días para que parezca menos 87€ el pasado fueron 36 días 82€.


----------



## hugolois (8 Feb 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> 240e me han sableado en enero.



Yo lo he flipado, 292 euros, repito 292 euros, su puta madre


----------



## f700b (8 Feb 2021)

hugolois dijo:


> Yo lo he flipado, 292 euros, repito 292 euros, su puta madre



Menudo palo .
que tipo de calefacción tienes?


----------



## antoniussss (8 Feb 2021)

Vamos a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, tengo denunciada ante la plataforma de litigios de la Comisión Europea a Pepeenergy por negarme un cambio a DH2.0. me exige que antes suba la potencia a 5.

Pego la respuesta formal dada en la plataforma:


_Buenos días,
Según hemos podido comprobar a través del registro en su ficha de cliente, en fecha 23/03/2020 le informamos por email que el cambio de tarifa solicitado a su distribuidora había sido rechazado por esta informándonos que "si el cliente quiere cambiar a la tarifa 2.0DHA, la potencia correcta a contratar sería 5,196kW", y salvo error, no hemos recibido confirmación por su parte para tramitar el cambio. Le rogamos que nos confirme si le interesa tramitarlo.
Atentamente,
Departamento de Reclamaciones
Pepeenergy_


Antes de iniciar denuncia formal quiero leer opiniones de que coño les pasa a estos por la cabeza


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (8 Feb 2021)

Yo he consumido menos que en enero del año pasado y he pagado 3€ más. 

ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA.


----------



## eltonelero (8 Feb 2021)

A mi por utilizar un simil, me han desgarrado analmente en Enero cual colegiala por un negraco de 2 metros y eso que la última semana de Enero hizo buen tiempo y apenas puse la calefacción.

A unos vecinos apenas han estado una semana y le ha llegado una factura bordeando los 100 €


----------



## Macnolito (9 Feb 2021)

Cuando vi mi factura hice ventosa en la silla. Me han sableado 342 euros por 5 semanas. Tengo PVPC con DH, aerotermia y suelo radiante (250 metros cuadrados).

Enviado desde mi SM-A405FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (9 Feb 2021)

De 0,655€ a 0,9078€ kW/h me ha subido la luz en enero en el concepto de "energía consumida"

El resto igual.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 Feb 2021)

Mi factura de este mes


----------



## nedantes (13 Feb 2021)

Falta el consumo?



Gatoo_ dijo:


> Mi factura de este mes


----------



## OYeah (13 Feb 2021)

Macnolito dijo:


> Cuando vi mi factura hice ventosa en la silla. Me han sableado 342 euros por 5 semanas. Tengo PVPC con DH, aerotermia y suelo radiante (250 metros cuadrados).
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A405FN mediante Tapatalk




A ver que dicen de esto los abanderados del PVPC con DH, como si eso fuera a acabar con nuestros males.

Os recuerdo que en los paises pobres los bienes básicos como la luz siguen estando caros. La luz no va a ser más barata, lo vais a comprobar en Abril.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (15 Feb 2021)

Macnolito dijo:


> Cuando vi mi factura hice ventosa en la silla. Me han sableado 342 euros por 5 semanas. Tengo PVPC con DH, aerotermia y suelo radiante (250 metros cuadrados).
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A405FN mediante Tapatalk



Madre mía. Cuánto consumiste?
Yo igual que tu, pero solo 103 metros calefactados, y han sido 100,5€ por 641kw consumidos del 7 de enero al 9 de febrero (33 dias). La casa siemore a 22,5° de día y de noche a 20,5°.

Enviado desde mi Nokia 5.3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Macnolito (15 Feb 2021)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Madre mía. Cuánto consumiste?
> Yo igual que tu, pero solo 103 metros calefactados, y han sido 100,5€ por 641kw consumidos del 7 de enero al 9 de febrero (33 dias). La casa siemore a 22,5° de día y de noche a 20,5°.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nokia 5.3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mengardo (15 Feb 2021)

Macnolito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 573157



Pues no me parece muy caro, has pagado a menos de 15 cm el kwh con todos los impuestos y mamandurrias varias incluidas.
Ahora bien , 2300 kwh de consumo ...... La marihuana bien no?

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OYeah (15 Feb 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Pues no me parece muy caro, has pagado a menos de 15 cm el kwh con todos los impuestos y mamandurrias varias incluidas.
> Ahora bien , 2300 kwh de consumo ...... La marihuana bien no?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk




Se puso suelo radiante para ahorrar, y ahora le gotea el culo.

Es de lógica, calienta demasiada superficie.


----------



## Blackest (15 Feb 2021)

McNulty dijo:


> 240e me han sableado en enero.





hugolois dijo:


> Yo lo he flipado, 292 euros, repito 292 euros, su puta madre





Macnolito dijo:


> Cuando vi mi factura hice ventosa en la silla. Me han sableado 342 euros por 5 semanas. Tengo PVPC con DH, aerotermia y suelo radiante (250 metros cuadrados).
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A405FN mediante Tapatalk



Yo 245 euracos, del de diciembre al 15 de febrero aunque he estado 3 semanas fuera. Así que 245 euros por 2 meses y 1 semana, un autentico disparate


----------



## Macnolito (16 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Se puso suelo radiante para ahorrar, y ahora le gotea el culo.
> 
> Es de lógica, calienta demasiada superficie.



También es cierto que hemos tenido temperaturas de -14 grados y la máquina ha trabajado a tope. Aún así, mi orto está herido.


----------



## Orison (16 Feb 2021)

hugolois dijo:


> Yo lo he flipado, 292 euros, repito 292 euros, su puta madre



Por ahí me la han clavado a mi. Pvpc con discriminacion horaria.


----------



## Fuertes (16 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A ver que dicen de esto los abanderados del PVPC con DH, como si eso fuera a acabar con nuestros males.
> 
> Os recuerdo que en los paises pobres los bienes básicos como la luz siguen estando caros. La luz no va a ser más barata, lo vais a comprobar en Abril.



Por alusiones: los abanderados del pvpc-dh decimos que esos 342 euros serían 450 o más con cualquier tarifa de las que se anuncian en la tele.


----------



## Mengardo (16 Feb 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Por alusiones: los abanderados del pvpc-dh decimos que esos 342 euros serían 450 o más con cualquier tarifa de las que se anuncian en la tele.



Es que el problema no es los 342€ , es el consumo excesivo 2200 kwh, eso no es un consumo normal ni mucho menos.
Con una regla de tres simple con mi consumo de 300kwh aproximado serían 45€ , un cifra mas normalita

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (16 Feb 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Es que el problema no es los 342€ , es el consumo excesivo 2200 kwh, eso no es un consumo normal ni mucho menos.
> Con una regla de tres simple con mi consumo de 300kwh aproximado serían 45€ , un cifra mas normalita
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Claro. Pero el mensaje que cito hace referencia a la tarifa, cuando en realidad el problema es el consumo


----------



## OYeah (16 Feb 2021)

Macnolito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 573157




¿Se supone que esos 2200 Kwh los has gastado con bomba de calor para calentar el piso radiante, o lo has hecho a pelo, de la red?

Te sale a 0.15 el Kwh., lo que no parece que la aerotermia con el PVPC y la DH haya servido de mucho.

Ponte placas solares a la de ya. Una instalación de 6Kwh al menos, sin baterias.


----------



## quick (16 Feb 2021)

Yo tengo PVPC + dh con Regsiti. Esta factura comprenderá el mes de enero y febrero completo. Tengo 5.7kw

En enero con Filomena y los fríos aquellos la luz se disparó una auténtica barbaridad. Tuve semanas de casi cuarenta euros de consumo en luz. Se me estimaba una factura de unos 280 euros por ambos meses y menos mal que llevamos semanas con mínimos prácticamente históricos, ya me ha bajado la estimacion a 170 euros.

Os recomiendo mucho Regsiti por la aplicación. Ayuda mucho a controlar el gasto, esa y Lupback para conocer las horas más económicas del día. 

Toda la franja de valle no está ni mucho menos al mismo precio. Hay algunas a 0.06 y otras a 0.02 (y menos jeje)


----------



## Macnolito (16 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Se supone que esos 2200 Kwh los has gastado con bomba de calor para calentar el piso radiante, o lo has hecho a pelo, de la red?
> 
> Te sale a 0.15 el Kwh., lo que no parece que la aerotermia con el PVPC y la DH haya servido de mucho.
> 
> Ponte placas solares a la de ya. Una instalación de 6Kwh al menos, sin baterias.



Tengo aerotermia para calentar el agua que va por las tuberías del suelo radiante. Se ha juntado una casa con mucha superficie, un invierno durísimo en Segovia y una subida del precio de la luz justo cuando más consumía la gente. 

Absolutamente todo en mi casa funciona con electricidad, no tengo nada de gas ni chimenea ni pellets ni hostias.

Esperaba una factura potente pero me ha roto el ano.


----------



## OYeah (16 Feb 2021)

Macnolito dijo:


> Tengo aerotermia para calentar el agua que va por las tuberías del suelo radiante. Se ha juntado una casa con mucha superficie, un invierno durísimo en Segovia y una subida del precio de la luz justo cuando más consumía la gente.
> 
> Absolutamente todo en mi casa funciona con electricidad, no tengo nada de gas ni chimenea ni pellets ni hostias.
> 
> Esperaba una factura potente pero me ha roto el ano.




Bien, eso quiere decir que has metido unos 4 o 5mil Kwh de calor en la casa ese mes. Entiendo que es Segovia, la casa es grande y te gusta estar cómodo.

Entonces está bien, sin aerotermia no le veia yo sentido a la PVPC con DH, has pagado 0.15 por Kwh, pero has sacado tres más por cada uno. Sino hubieran sido 600 euros o más.

Tienes pasta tú, a saber el maquinón que tienes para todo eso. No te quejes de la luz, marqués. Habia uno por ahi en un ático recién comprado por Madrid que dormia con un radiador frente a la cara.

Lo vuestro es como comprarse un Ferrari y quejarse de la gasofa...


----------



## Macnolito (17 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Bien, eso quiere decir que has metido unos 4 o 5mil Kwh de calor en la casa ese mes. Entiendo que es Segovia, la casa es grande y te gusta estar cómodo.
> 
> Entonces está bien, sin aerotermia no le veia yo sentido a la PVPC con DH, has pagado 0.15 por Kwh, pero has sacado tres más por cada uno. Sino hubieran sido 600 euros o más.
> 
> ...



De marques nada, soy un tieso. Intento hacer todo el gasto durante las horas “baratas” (lavadoras, secadoras y plancha). Aún así el crujido escuece.


----------



## Glokta (17 Feb 2021)

Yo llevo dos buenas sableadas respecto a recibos anteriores, 90€ por 30 dias

aunq veo q hay gente más jodida


----------



## Gatoo_ (17 Feb 2021)

nedantes dijo:


> Falta el consumo?



Cierto, perdón












12'61€ / 81kWh = 0'1557€/kWh

Este mes he notado una bajada de consumo de cerca de 20kWh. Se nota bastante que he puesto bombillas led en toda la casa.


----------



## evey (17 Feb 2021)

Otro por aquí. 
Un 30% más ,bimensual y con menos consumo que el periodo anterior.


----------



## Mengardo (17 Feb 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Cierto, perdón
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te han facturado un mes completo, aun así tienes un consumo francamente bajo, como buen lonchafinista .


Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (17 Feb 2021)

7 euros este mes. 
Más o menos lo que el anterior.
Me ha subido más de 1 euro vs 2020 eso sí, un 12% exactamente.


----------



## Gatoo_ (17 Feb 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> *No te han facturado un mes completo*, aun así tienes un consumo francamente bajo, como buen lonchafinista .



Bueno, pero eso no influye a la hora de calcular el precio por kilowattio.


----------



## Setapéfranses (17 Feb 2021)

286 pavos, aldro energía.


----------



## Chapapote1 (17 Feb 2021)

Es que yo flipo con la gente. El que gaste mucha luz puede ser porque es lo único que tiene en casa para calentarse y también porque viva en un sitio frío o una casa grande.

Es que el resto habla únicamente de la luz, pero luego tiene gas natural, chimenea, butano o lo que sea. Pero no cuentan el gasto para calentarse, sólo el de la luz. También los hay de gente que vive en sitios templados y no les hace falta calefacción. Igual para una semana de frío se joden y punto.

En mi caso tengo 3 radiadores eléctricos. Hemos llegado a veces a 1000kwh de consumo y esto igualmente pasando frío a ciertas horas. Imposible ponerlos siempre, porque te pasas de los 400€ de consumo al mes.

Como al dicho el de atrás, yo no soy ningún marqués y jode pagar el triple o más respecto a otros meses. Y tampoco tengo la casa como un ruso, que van literalmente en calzoncillos del calor que hace dentro.


----------



## f700b (17 Feb 2021)

134kws en punta
442kws en valle.
86,71€
todo eléctrico
piso nueva construcción con aerotermia 110 metros.
zona fría. Hemos llegado a -14 en la Filomena.


----------



## Mengardo (17 Feb 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Bueno, pero eso no influye a la hora de calcular el precio por kilowattio.



Claro,al final de todo hay que mirar cuanto sale el kwh consumido incluyendo todos los impuestos, que sale a 15 ctm ? Pues de coña , buen precio, si tenemos un consumo exagerado( no es tu caso) pues a a pagar mas, que se han hecho los deberes y se ha bajado el consumo todo lo posible, pues a pagar menos, son habas contadas salvo que se esté en el mercado libre y la tarifa sea de esas sangrantes , que las hay

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuñadator3000TurboGT (17 Feb 2021)

Entre 36 y 40€ son cada mes en un año ya que llevo en este alquiler, nada más llegar al piso por supuesto bajé potencia y cambie a PVPC (La dueña es rica y no tiene la necesidad de interesarse por estos temas).


----------



## OYeah (17 Feb 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> Es que yo flipo con la gente. El que gaste mucha luz puede ser porque es lo único que tiene en casa para calentarse y también porque viva en un sitio frío o una casa grande.
> 
> Es que el resto habla únicamente de la luz, pero luego tiene gas natural, chimenea, butano o lo que sea. Pero no cuentan el gasto para calentarse, sólo el de la luz. También los hay de gente que vive en sitios templados y no les hace falta calefacción. Igual para una semana de frío se joden y punto.
> 
> ...



El forero ha consumido 2200 kwh. 

Y usando aerotermia, que rinde tres veces más.

Eso es mucho, lo pongas como lo pongas. Se ha calentado los huevos bien a gusto.

Ha pagado 0.15 por Kwh teniendo PVPC y DH. Creo que le hubiera rentado mucho más haber cogido el plan 8 horas de Iberdrola, y ponerlo por toda la tarde.


----------



## Macnolito (18 Feb 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> El forero ha consumido 2200 kwh.
> 
> Y usando aerotermia, que rinde tres veces más.
> 
> ...



Hasta la última subida, mis facturas habían sido bastante contenidas teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de superficie que tengo que calentar. Lo de este mes de enero ha sido tremendo.

Con la tarifa de 8 horas se me habría ido a más de 450€.


----------



## OYeah (18 Feb 2021)

Macnolito dijo:


> Hasta la última subida, mis facturas habían sido bastante contenidas teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de superficie que tengo que calentar. Lo de este mes de enero ha sido tremendo.
> 
> Con la tarifa de 8 horas se me habría ido a más de 450€.




¿Y eso porqué? ¿Calientas la casa durante la noche hasta las 12 de la mañana siguiente?

Tus facturas han sido contenidas por usar aerotermia, pero por el volumen de Kwh gastados, y lo que has pagado, el Kwh no ha sido especialmente barato para ti.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (21 Feb 2021)

Ya firmaba yo si sólo fuera éste mes.


----------



## Chapapote1 (21 Feb 2021)

Menos mal que llevo con el contador roto desde octubre. El extra que he gastado de más con el frío, no me lo cobran ya. Me cobran estimadas basadas en el consumo del año pasado, donde hizo poco frío.

Mira que he llamado a iberroba a revisar el contador y no vienen. Ellos verán.


----------



## Armin Arlert (21 Feb 2021)

El analfabetismo con el tema de la luz es alarmante en este país, gente que está en el mercado libre diciendo que le han metido un palo en Enero por la subida de luz (cabeza de chorilito te están metiendo el palo todos los meses a ti la subida de luz no te afecta), por más que en este foro y muchos más no se deja de recomendar pvpc DHa, la gente escucha los cantos de sirena del primer comercial del mercado libre con sus horas gratis, tarifas fijas, cuotas fijas, u horas baratas por la tarde, al final ves a gente pagando el kw a 16 céntimos por no decir algunos que están en timotarifas de 18-19 céntimos y que se ponen a decirte que a ellos no les afecta la subida...
Mi factura de Filomena de todo el mes de Enero más el último día de diciembre, tengo todo eléctrico :
Bomba calor para la calefacción encendida las 24 horas a 22-23 grados.
Termo eléctrico encendido sólo en horario valle (este mes de febrero con el coste en horas valle de 3 am a 4 am que es cuando se carga sobretodo no está pasando de 2 céntimos no me va a costar más de 2 euros tener agua caliente todo el mes)
Vitro eléctrica



15 euros de ahorro por estar en discriminación horaria, y en el mes más caro de la historia.
441 kw 45,94 euros a 10,4 céntimos el kw que es caro si pero sigue siendo más barato que el 97% de las tarifas del mercado libre, los próximos meses ya ni hablar porque no creo que pase de 7 céntimos el kw lo que es un 50-60% menos que las timo tarifas del mercado libre.
Esos 441 kw en las tarifas de los iluminados del mercado libre de a mi no me afecta la subida, que pagan 16 céntimos el kw habrían sido 70,56 euros en vez de 45,94.

La verdad que incluso en plena ola de frío pagar 75 euros por tener el piso a 22 grados mínimo haciendo 4 bajo cero fuera y máximas esos días de 2 grados no me parece para nada caro.


----------



## sapatosdegamusaasul (21 Feb 2021)

He pasado de 120 a casi 150


----------



## Patito Feo (22 Feb 2021)

No. Pero el gas si.


----------



## Chimpu (22 Feb 2021)

Ultima factura de enero a febrero 34€ y pico

T.U.R + bono social+ potencia 3'4kw ( eso de un mes)

El gas creo ha sido 49€ por 2 meses

Agua 105€ por tres meses ( todo impuestos


----------



## BurbuSound (22 Feb 2021)

¿Cuando se supone que entraba en vigor las nuevas tarifas de 3 periodos para todo el mundo?

Mi contador ya registra los 3 periodos desde (al menos) el 1 de febrero, pero la última factura recibida ayer sigue facturando solo dos lecturas, la PVPC de discriminación horaria que tengo desde hace varios años ya.

¿O me están haciendo un recálculo a dos periodos con las lecturas de los 3 periodos?


----------



## Fuertes (22 Feb 2021)

BurbuSound dijo:


> ¿Cuando se supone que entraba en vigor las nuevas tarifas de 3 periodos para todo el mundo?
> 
> Mi contador ya registra los 3 periodos desde (al menos) el 1 de febrero, pero la última factura recibida ayer sigue facturando solo dos lecturas, la PVPC de discriminación horaria que tengo desde hace varios años ya.
> 
> ¿O me están haciendo un recálculo a dos periodos con las lecturas de los 3 periodos?



La reforma no está aprobada aún. 
En los 3 periodos que muestra tu contador hay un valor de kwh > 0 ? Son 1.18.1, 1.18.2 y 1.18.3 ? 
En la factura aparece la "lectura actual" en punta y valle ? Coinciden con las del contador ?


----------



## f700b (22 Feb 2021)

Chimpu dijo:


> Ultima factura de enero a febrero 34€ y pico
> 
> T.U.R + bono social+ potencia 3'4kw ( eso de un mes)
> 
> ...



Menudo palo del agua, yo he pagado 64,50€ tres meses 22 m3 y la basura también entra.
y 85€ luz con todo eléctrico, un mes.


----------



## Chimpu (22 Feb 2021)

f700b dijo:


> Menudo palo del agua, yo he pagado 64,50€ tres meses 22 m3 y la basura también entra.
> y 85€ luz con todo eléctrico, un mes.



Todo impuestos el agua, de consumo seran 30€ los tres meses.


----------



## f700b (22 Feb 2021)

Chimpu dijo:


> Todo impuestos el agua, de consumo seran 30€ los tres meses.



Igual que yo de agua son 11 de los 65 lo demás impuestos y la basura.


----------



## Blunae (22 Feb 2021)

f700b dijo:


> Menudo palo del agua, yo he pagado 64,50€ tres meses 22 m3 y la basura también entra.
> y 85€ luz con todo eléctrico, un mes.



No sabéis lo que es que os saben por el agua y encima de una calidad pésima. Dos meses, 9 m3, basura incluida. 80 euros, Región de Murcia.


----------



## BurbuSound (22 Feb 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> La reforma no está aprobada aún.
> En los 3 periodos que muestra tu contador hay un valor de kwh > 0 ? Son 1.18.1, 1.18.2 y 1.18.3 ?
> En la factura aparece la "lectura actual" en punta y valle ? Coinciden con las del contador ?



Gracias Fuertes.

Lo compruebo mañana o pasado mirando el contador. Las lecturas son reales y más o menos correctas. Apunto las lecturas todos los días 1 de cada mes y tengo mi excel con cálculos y demás.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Feb 2021)

Me acaba de llegar una que pensaba que era la del gas que siempre toman la lectura como les sale del chichi

Y no, era de la luz pero de sólo 25 días

En la próxima, fijo que me enculan pero bien


----------



## Fuertes (22 Feb 2021)

BurbuSound dijo:


> Gracias Fuertes.
> 
> Lo compruebo mañana o pasado mirando el contador. Las lecturas son reales y más o menos correctas. Apunto las lecturas todos los días 1 de cada mes y tengo mi excel con cálculos y demás.



Acabo de leer en nergiza que hay más casos de contadores registrando ya con 3 periodos, aunque de momento han de facturar segun los actuales horarios punta/valle


----------



## BurbuSound (23 Feb 2021)

Aclarado pues. Lo acabo de mirar y es como dices, aparecen las 3 lecturas de 18.1, 18.2 y 18.3. De la última llevo por ahora 247 kwh.

Ya había cambiado algún hábito para "explotar" el fin de semana a precio barato. Vuelta atrás mientras tanto.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## h2o ras (23 Feb 2021)

Si, y ya van 46 años...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (26 Feb 2021)

No. segun la SEXTA este ha sido el mes de febrero con una factura electrica mas baja en 20 años vista.
Asi que no me creo que estemos arruinando nuestros bolsillos y menos con comunistas.
Si teneis paciencia, esperamos a ver que opina echenike e isa serra de la cañada real.

toma cañada.


----------



## mecaweto (27 Feb 2021)

Macnolito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 573157



Pedazo plantación de cáñamo tienes en casa.


----------



## Domyos35 (27 Feb 2021)

275 euros me vienen a mi. Todo electrico incluido la calefacción


----------



## Reivakuum (28 Feb 2021)

A mi me han clavado 370 pavos entre luz y gas del 28 de Nov al 31 de Enero. Supongo que vivir en madrid con la nevada a -12 durante la ola de frio es la causa de esto contando con los parasitos expoliticos que viven de las electricas.


----------



## f700b (2 Mar 2021)

Estamos cogiendo precios de ola de frío, que excusa pondrán ahora?


----------



## Domyos35 (2 Mar 2021)

275 euros a mi lo tengo todo electrico pero aún así. Esto da miedo. Cada año va a más y no ponen freno a los precios


----------



## Diquesi (2 Mar 2021)

Domyos35 dijo:


> 275 euros me vienen a mi. Todo electrico incluido la calefacción



Casa o piso? De cuantos m2, y cuantas personas sois?


----------



## Domyos35 (3 Mar 2021)

Piso 60 metros y somos 4 personas. Viendo los recibos de los demás hemos salido bien parados


----------



## Armin Arlert (4 Mar 2021)

Todo eléctrico piso de 70 metros cuadrados, cambie en noviembre la máquina de aire acondicionado/ bomba calor por conductos que la antigua tenía 25 años ya, y ahora he puesto una inverter eficiencia a++ en frío y a+ en modo calor. Puesta las 24 horas del día a 22 grados.


----------



## Fuertes (4 Mar 2021)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 588098
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 588103
> Todo eléctrico piso de 70 metros cuadrados, cambie en noviembre la máquina de aire acondicionado/ bomba calor por conductos que la antigua tenía 25 años ya, y ahora he puesto una inverter eficiencia a++ en frío y a+ en modo calor. Puesta las 24 horas del día a 22 grados.



Ves pensando parar el a.a. entre semana de 10-4 y 18-22 a partir de junio, cuando entren los nuevos peajes.


----------



## Armin Arlert (4 Mar 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Ves pensando parar el a.a. entre semana de 10-4 y 18-22 a partir de junio, cuando entren los nuevos peajes.



He metido el csv de enero y este de febrero en el bot de telegran y me calcula que en enero en vez de 75 euros habría pagado 79, y este mes 43, esta claro que es subida pero creo que ajustando el termo que ahora lo tengo de 3:30 am a 12:00, pasare a 3:30-8:00 y luego un rato en llano por la tarde de media hora o poco más, más lavadoras fines de semana y sólo en horario valle nuevo (ahora las pongo muchos días a las 9-10), pues ajustando eso al final no creo que suba mucho. En verano lo que dices en punta de la tarde intentaré no darle mucha caña pero tampoco voy a pasar calor por ello, la verdad es que la máquina no gasta casi nada


----------



## Mengardo (4 Mar 2021)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 588098
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 588103
> Todo eléctrico piso de 70 metros cuadrados, cambie en noviembre la máquina de aire acondicionado/ bomba calor por conductos que la antigua tenía 25 años ya, y ahora he puesto una inverter eficiencia a++ en frío y a+ en modo calor. Puesta las 24 horas del día a 22 grados.



Que tarifa es esa de tres periodos?


Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (4 Mar 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Que tarifa es esa de tres periodos?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



No tiene dos periodos. Energia xxi se inventa un reparto de horas según los precios de la energia, pero lo importante, los peajes, tiene dos. Es un PVPC con tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA .


----------



## Mengardo (4 Mar 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> No tiene dos periodos. Energia xxi se inventa un reparto de horas según los precios de la energia, pero lo importante, los peajes, tiene dos. Es un PVPC con tarifa de acceso 2.0 DHA .



Ahhh, vale, ya me extrañaba a mí, de todas maneras le han cobrado poco para el consumo que ha tenido, seguro que la mayor parte del consumo ha sido en valle.
Yo he consumido menos y 50/50 pico valle y he pagado más .

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (4 Mar 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Ahhh, vale, ya me extrañaba a mí, de todas maneras le han cobrado poco para el consumo que ha tenido, seguro que la mayor parte del consumo ha sido en valle.
> Yo he consumido menos y 50/50 pico valle y he pagado más .
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Si, yo diría que esos 311 kwh han sido 90 en valle y 221 en valle, o así.


----------



## OYeah (4 Mar 2021)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 588098
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 588103
> Todo eléctrico piso de 70 metros cuadrados, cambie en noviembre la máquina de aire acondicionado/ bomba calor por conductos que la antigua tenía 25 años ya, y ahora he puesto una inverter eficiencia a++ en frío y a+ en modo calor. Puesta las 24 horas del día a 22 grados.




¿Porqué mentís tanto? ¿Porqué insistes tantas veces en que tienes el AC puesto 24 horas y todo eléctrico, cuando después nos pones que has gastado 311 Kwh? ¿Creeís que los demás no tenemos aires acondicionados, ni calentadores de agua, etc...?

24-7 el aire acondicionado en una casa de dos (solo dos) con calentador de agua eléctrico y cocina de gas sube a más de 600 Kwh. al mes.

Con cocina eléctrica me imagino que 700 u 800 Kwh.


Vale ya. Vale ya de mentir porque los Kwh son los que son. O tienes un aire acondicionado muy pequeño de menos de 3000 Kcal, y una cocina de juguete, y te duchas una vez a la semana, o no salen las cuentas. Punto.


----------



## Armin Arlert (4 Mar 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Porqué mentís tanto? ¿Porqué insistes tantas veces en que tienes el AC puesto 24 horas y todo eléctrico, cuando después nos pones que has gastado 311 Kwh? ¿Creeís que los demás no tenemos aires acondicionados, ni calentadores de agua, etc...?
> 
> 24-7 el aire acondicionado en una casa de dos (solo dos) con calentador de agua eléctrico y cocina de gas sube a más de 600 Kwh. al mes.
> 
> ...



Aire acondicionado con scop de 4.1, y en modo frío un SEER de 6.2, por cada kw de consumo produce 4 kw de calor es decir como 4 radiadores eléctricos de 1kw, consume más o menos cuando llega a la temperatura demandada unos 0,2-0,3kw por hora ahora en febrero que no está haciendo frío, en enero eran unos 0'6 durante Filomena, por la tarde el consumo de climatizar es casi 0 al dar el sol de cara al salón y dormitorio principal, así que de mentira nada, te puedes creer lo que te venga en gana, el termo son unos 3kw al día. Unas 3-4 lavadoras por semana, y cocina eléctrica para hacer cosas básicas a la plancha y algún fin de semana el horno tampoco es tanto más consumo.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (4 Mar 2021)

Es posible...


----------



## Mengardo (4 Mar 2021)

Oye @peñuelas de dónde sacas esos precios? Porque ni hoy ha estado a eso precio a las 8 ni mañana lo estará a la misma hora, o son precios con los impuestos incluidos?









Y eso con PVPC normal, con DHA a esa hora es mas barato aún.
Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OYeah (5 Mar 2021)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Aire acondicionado con scop de 4.1, y en modo frío un SEER de 6.2, por cada kw de consumo produce 4 kw de calor es decir como 4 radiadores eléctricos de 1kw, consume más o menos cuando llega a la temperatura demandada unos 0,2-0,3kw por hora ahora en febrero que no está haciendo frío, en enero eran unos 0'6 durante Filomena, por la tarde el consumo de climatizar es casi 0 al dar el sol de cara al salón y dormitorio principal, así que de mentira nada, te puedes creer lo que te venga en gana, el termo son unos 3kw al día. Unas 3-4 lavadoras por semana, y cocina eléctrica para hacer cosas básicas a la plancha y algún fin de semana el horno tampoco es tanto más consumo.




Que no tienes que enseñarnos lo que es un AC. Lo que tienes que explicar es cómo con 0.2kw de energia, lo equivalente a menos de 1000Kcal, puedes mantener la casa caliente.

Nos explicas eso, y despues ya te montas las pirulas que quieras.

1000 Kcal es como un radiador pequeño con un solo tubo puesto.

Venga, campeón, cuénta como te mantienes caliente solo con eso.


----------



## Armin Arlert (5 Mar 2021)

Los datos que das me parecen totalmente amarillistas. 
Mi factura de Enero de este año famoso por Filomena y la luz más cara de los últimos años y el kw me ha salido a 17 céntimos metiendo allí dentro hasta el termino de potencia. 
Y en la de febrero que puse ayer contando también potencia son 12 céntimos por kw. 
Así que en ambos quitas el término de potencia y el kw se queda mucho más barato


----------



## Mengardo (5 Mar 2021)

Entendido, son precios con impuestos incluidos.
Eso en PVPC sin DHA.
Con DHA serían otros, pero sí, un puto robo.
Aunque mas robo es aún el fijo de potencia contratada, porque lo consumido es eso consumido sea caro o barato, pero lo otro es atraco puro y duro.
Y mas robo es todavía que te casquen un 21% de iva sobre un impuesto especial, eso ya es para nota de hijoputismo

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mengardo (5 Mar 2021)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Los datos que das me parecen totalmente amarillistas.
> Mi factura de Enero de este año famoso por Filomena y la luz más cara de los últimos años y el kw me ha salido a 17 céntimos metiendo allí dentro hasta el termino de potencia.
> Y en la de febrero que puse ayer contando también potencia son 12 céntimos por kw.
> Así que en ambos quitas el término de potencia y el kw se queda mucho más barato



Son tarifas distintas, la tuya es PVPC+DHA. Y la que pone @peñuelas es sin DHA.
Para que luego haya gente que diga que la DHA no interesa

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gatoo_ (6 Mar 2021)

Mi factura de este mes

11'45€ / 95kWh = 0'12€/kWh


----------



## f700b (7 Mar 2021)

46€ 
379 kw en 28 días 
110 en punta y 269 en valle.
El mes de febrero hemos tenido días de luz barata.
Pero marzo nada de nada.


----------



## RayoSombrio (16 Mar 2021)

Hay que pagar a toda la corte de enchufados


----------



## Chapapote1 (17 Mar 2021)

Ibedrola me devuelve 12€ por cortes de suministro el año pasado. Me sorprende que lo hagan de oficio, ya que antes no me devolvían dinero. Llevo con el contador roto desde octubre. No registra consumos. Me están saliendo estimadas inferiores al consumo real y encima me devuelven dinero. 

Después de robarme durante años, ahora les robo yo. Quien roba a un ladrón....

Ahora mismo podría tener una granja de minado de criptomonedas en casa y salirse el coste de la luz por dos duros.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (19 Mar 2021)

te estan timando, a mi la PVPC me la ponen mas barata, DH, 2,4 la mas barata a las 11 y 12,9 la mas cara a las 20.


----------



## OYeah (20 Mar 2021)

Te falta el

*Viva el sableo.
Viva España, Una, Grande y Obreros miseros, Arriba España*

Que es lo que me gusta a mí.


----------



## JuanMacClane (22 Mar 2021)

me he perdido desde hace un rato
¿me haceis un resumen o algo?


----------



## OYeah (22 Mar 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> me he perdido desde hace un rato
> ¿me haceis un resumen o algo?




Que a remar. Boga de ariete.

O a comer arroz en pensión compartida. Para que no digas que no puedes elegir.

La Liberté!!!


----------



## OYeah (23 Mar 2021)

XD!!!!!!!


----------



## f700b (23 Mar 2021)

Ahora no dirán estos ladrones que es por el frío.


----------



## Chortina Premium (27 Mar 2021)

Y el 1 de Junio entran las nuevas tarifas y peajes.


----------



## f700b (31 Mar 2021)

Donde lo miras?
a mi me sale en una app que lo más caro mañana es a las 21h.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Abr 2021)




----------



## f700b (4 Abr 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Y la gente anestesiada con la rociito y demas


----------



## Ali100 (8 Abr 2021)

Hola, si os interesa aquí podéis comparar tarifas de luz y gas. Metéis vuestros consumos, potencia y algún dato más y os dice la tarifa más barata para vosotros.


----------



## Armin Arlert (8 Abr 2021)

Ali100 dijo:


> Hola, si os interesa aquí podéis comparar tarifas de luz y gas. Metéis vuestros consumos, potencia y algún dato más y os dice la tarifa más barata para vosotros.



Lo más barato es pvpc dha siempre para el 99,5% de la población incluso sin cambiar hábitos de consumo, para el 0,5% pvpc sin discriminación horaria, para esto no hace falta ninguna web timo.

Mi factura de marzo y 4 primeros días de abril :
12 pavos de ahorro solo por la discriminación horaria. 53 euros/333 kw =0,159 euros, si contamos solo consumo, 27,39/333= 0,082
cuando el mercado libre están cobrando sobre 12-14 céntimos más iva solo del consumo más potencia eléctrica, el ahorro en pvpc es brutal


----------



## Delta9 (19 Abr 2021)

Tengo PVPC DH 2.0. Desde el cambio al horario de verano he observado que el contador no marca el tramo correcto según la hora. Debería pasar del tramo 1 (punta) al 2 (valle) a las 13:00 sin embargo ese cambio lo hace a las 10:00.


----------



## TradingMetales (21 Abr 2021)

PEAK OIL


----------



## JuanMacClane (29 Abr 2021)

Teneis algún tipo de medidor en el cuadro de corriente? (No cuento el de la propia compañía eléctrica)
Me gustaría saber lo que consumo por horarios , en la web que vi de la distrubuidora no conseguí darme correctamente de alta, y quiero otros datos aparte de los de la propia compañía


----------



## Carles Lòpes (1 May 2021)

Pavlo dijo que lo iba a solucionar LOOOOL


----------



## f700b (1 May 2021)

*El recibo de la luz registró en abril la mayor subida de la historia, un 46%








El recibo de la luz registró en abril la mayor subida de la historia, un 46%


El aumento en el precio de la electricidad ha sido el factor clave detrás de la escalada de la inflación en abril, la más alta en dos años y medio




elpais.com




*


----------



## OYeah (1 May 2021)

f700b dijo:


> *El recibo de la luz registró en abril la mayor subida de la historia, un 46%
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahora dirán los payasos que es por las renovables, que este mes hemos instalado un 46% más.


----------



## kasper98 (7 May 2021)

Marshal Law dijo:


> Me han facturado un 20% más (pago cada dos meses) y no tengo la sensación de haber consumido más como para que se haya dado ese incremento.
> 
> Lo he consultado con otra persona y le ha pasado lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Si en discriminacion horaria de dos tramos el pico no baja de casi 18 centimos y el valle entre 8 a 13....

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gatoo_ (8 May 2021)

Barata prácticamente todo el día, excepto de 19h a 23h.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 May 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 May 2021)

Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 May 2021)

Alguien tiene o puede recomendar algún cacharro de éste tipo?

https://www.amazon.es/Efergy-Techno...co-21&linkId=f0183da1cf2a609e51a4ce2c7d0c3888


----------



## landlady (13 May 2021)

El precio de la luz en España, el más caro de toda Europa en plena ola de frío


El gas ha marcado récords históricos y, sin embargo, hay suficiente nivel de abastecimiento en los almacenes subterráneos y las regasificadoras.




www.elespanol.com





De todas formas, no somos los primeros de Europa, nos podemos quedar más tranquilos, solamente hay más de 20 paises en la UE y más 185 en el mundo que tienen la electricidad más barata.

Por cierto, corre a vacunarte, que hay un virus muy malo y apúntate a médicos sin fronteras que los negritos lo están pasando muy mal y hay que ayudarles.

Tus 20 céntimos:


----------



## landlady (14 May 2021)

¡Pues claro que lo veo, así que a callarse hijo de puta!


----------



## Homero+10 (16 May 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (16 May 2021)




----------



## Armin Arlert (16 May 2021)

Este tema parece hecho por los vendehumos de venga usted al mercado libre que le dejamos el kw a 16 céntimos( más impuestos) las 24horas del día no se preocupe de las variaciones de precio... 
Entras aquí y parece que el kw va a 20centimos todas las horas. 

La realidad 28,56 euros /264 kw a 0,108 euros el kw (más impuestos), en un mes que ha sido carisimo y aún así sigue siendo mucho más barato que el mercado libre.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2021)

Hoy a las 21 horas 

*0,18296€/kWh*






Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia







www.esios.ree.es


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2021)

*a 20,42 ctmos./kwh


*


----------



## Homero+10 (17 May 2021)

Le queria hacer una consulta:

A partir de Junio de 2021 ( en 2 semanas) la nueva tarifa va a cobrar una multa por corriente reactiva ,a que precio se va a ir el Kwh ?????????
*30 ctmos./kwh es un valor posible?*

Y gracias por mantener el hilo activo ,porque con las nuevas tarifas va a ser un lugar de consulta permanente


----------



## Avila256 (18 May 2021)

Esto me a llegado de mi compañía.






Invierno
Periodo Valle: 22.00h a 12.00h
Periodo Punta: 12.00h a 22.00h




Verano
Periodo Valle: 23.00h a 13.00h
Periodo Punta: 13.00h a 23.00h



Sin embargo, el cambio de la tarifa de acceso 2.0DHA a 2.0TD implica una subida en el coste de los *pagos regulados que pagamos todos, *que se traduce en un incremento del precio de la energía que consumes de 0,0078 €/kWh* en el periodo valle, y de 0,0156 €/kWh* en el periodo punta, *de forma que tu nuevo precio será de 0,09561 €/kWh* en el periodo valle y de 0,1911 €/kWh* en el periodo punta. *Este precio entra en vigor para la electricidad que consumas a partir del 1 de junio. 


¿ Que pero Robo es este ?

¿ Y lo que están diciendo todo el tiempo a bombo y platillo de que el valle bajará la tira ?


----------



## OYeah (18 May 2021)

Es el canario en la mina. Os vais a cagar. Vienen tiempos de pobreza y no sólo energética.


----------



## Avila256 (18 May 2021)

Ahora ni puta idea de que contratar, ¿ Alguno que sepa de esto ?
Me pone que si no estoy de acuerdo que llame para que me den una solución.


----------



## OYeah (18 May 2021)

Avila256 dijo:


> Ahora ni puta idea de que contratar, ¿ Alguno que sepa de esto ?
> Me pone que si no estoy de acuerdo que llame para que me den una solución.




Mira, con la nueva tarifa no hay manera de escaparse. Trata de hacerte un Excel con las horas de más consumo y ataca ahi, con tarifas especiales o con electrodomésticos preparados. No trates de ahorrar en todos los tramos, es ya imposible, hasta el Valle lo han reducido a la mitad de horas.

De 18:00 a 22:00 de la noche son las horas clave. Mete bombas de calor ahi y deshazte de la vitro y quita el termo eléctrico. Gas.


----------



## Avila256 (18 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Mira, con la nueva tarifa no hay manera de escaparse. Trata de hacerte un Excel con las horas de más consumo y ataca ahi, con tarifas especiales o con electrodomésticos preparados. No trates de ahorrar en todos los tramos, es ya imposible, hasta el Valle lo han reducido a la mitad de horas.



Pero la cosa que por ejemplo la antigua punta *0,0156 €/kWh*.
El valle de ahora será de *0,09561 €/kWh*

No es que cambien drásticamente los horarios. Es que han subido los precios multiplicandolo más de 4 veces.

Por el correo que me han mandado, no mencionan nada del famoso " super valle " de fin de semana y festivos.
Preguntare mañana.

Si no, ya me veo poniendo lavavajillas, lavadora a las 12 de la noche.


----------



## OYeah (18 May 2021)

Avila256 dijo:


> Pero la cosa que por ejemplo la antigua punta *0,0156 €/kWh*.
> El valle de ahora será de *0,09561 €/kWh*
> 
> No es que cambien drásticamente los horarios. Es que han subido los precios multiplicandolo más de 4 veces.
> ...




No, la antigua punta era 0,15.

Hazme caso y pasate al gas.


----------



## Avila256 (18 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> No, la antigua punta era 0,15.
> 
> Hazme caso y pasate al gas.



No hay posibilidad al gas y el valle si que era 0,0156

¿ Será hora de pasarse a la oferta pública o como se diga?


----------



## Fuertes (18 May 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Le queria hacer una consulta:
> 
> A partir de Junio de 2021 ( en 2 semanas) la nueva tarifa va a cobrar una multa por corriente reactiva ,a que precio se va a ir el Kwh ?????????
> *30 ctmos./kwh es un valor posible?*
> ...



A partir de junio cambian muchas cosas, pero precisamente el cobro por reactiva es de los que menos cambian. 
- solo pagarán por ella los que tengan más de 15 kw de potencia contratada, igual que ahora
- se pagará por la reactiva generada en periodos 1-5, el periodo 6 (fines de semana y noches) no paga reactiva. Ahora solo es gratis por las noches.
- se paga solo si la reactiva supera la mitad de la activa, el precio varía 0,04-0,06 eur/kvarh, igual que ahora


----------



## Fuertes (18 May 2021)

Avila256 dijo:


> No hay posibilidad al gas y el valle si que era 0,0156
> 
> ¿ Será hora de pasarse a la oferta pública o como se diga?



No. El mercado libre también va a subir sus tarifas porque han de pagar los nuevos peajes a la distribuidora y no les gusta perder dinero. Es como si el gobierno sube el IVA en 10 puntos y crees que tu tendero va a mantener precios.


----------



## Fuertes (18 May 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> *a 20,42 ctmos./kwh
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 661417
> *



Es una burrada, pero ojo que los precios que nos postea diariamente peñuelas son incluyendo impuestos, mientras que todos los precios que se publicitan en el mercado eléctrico suelen ser sin impuestos. Eso lo hace difícil de comparar.


----------



## Avila256 (18 May 2021)

Hablé con la OCU y resumiendo.
Están diciendo la tarifa actual y podrían cambiar el 1 de junio, por qué ellos no saben ni los cambios que tendrán definitivamente.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 May 2021)




----------



## Gatoo_ (19 May 2021)

Me han venido 13'44€ por 80kWh


13'44€ / 80kWh = *0'168€/kWh*


----------



## Tars (22 May 2021)

@Fuertes 

Te contacto ya que la última vez me ayudaste con la factura de la luz. Me cambio de piso justo el 1 de Junio y la actual tarifa de luz que tienen es del mercado libre. Quiero cambiar a PVPC con DH, pero el 1 de Junio desaparece esa tarifa. ¿Qué cambio tengo que pedir entonces para acogerme al mercado regulado? ¿Se sigue llamando PVPC? Gracias.


----------



## Fuertes (22 May 2021)

Tars dijo:


> @Fuertes
> 
> Te contacto ya que la última vez me ayudaste con la factura de la luz. Me cambio de piso justo el 1 de Junio y la actual tarifa de luz que tienen es del mercado libre. Quiero cambiar a PVPC con DH, pero el 1 de Junio desaparece esa tarifa. ¿Qué cambio tengo que pedir entonces para acogerme al mercado regulado? ¿Se sigue llamando PVPC? Gracias.



Si. Pide cambio a PVPC "a secas". Recuerda que has de contactar directamente con Energia XXI, Curenergia, o alguna de las otras comercializadoras de PVPC, ya sea por telefono o web. Si llamas a Endesa o Iberdrola, te colocarán una tarifa de mercado libre.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 May 2021)

Es el inicio de la AGENDA 02050,compromiso medioambiental   hay que luchar contra el CO2 ( que es el gas de la vida)


----------



## Tars (23 May 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Si. Pide cambio a PVPC "a secas". Recuerda que has de contactar directamente con Energia XXI, Curenergia, o alguna de las otras comercializadoras de PVPC, ya sea por telefono o web. Si llamas a Endesa o Iberdrola, te colocarán una tarifa de mercado libre.



Gracias Fuertes. Ahora mismo el suministro lo da Endesa, luego si llaman a Energía XXI para contratar el PVPC, se da de baja el suministro contratado de Endesa automáticamente? Hay que llamar a los dos sitios, uno para dar de alta y otro de baja?

Por otro lado, habrá 2 potencias con la nueva tarifa. Mi duda es: yo siempre me he apañado con 3 KW, pido 3 KW para las dos tramos? No se cuándo debería hacer el cambio, pues esta tarifa entra en vigor el 1 de Junio y por lo que he oído, habrá cambios de potencia de forma gratuita.

Un saludo.


----------



## Fuertes (23 May 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Gracias Fuertes. Ahora mismo el suministro lo da Endesa, luego si llaman a Energía XXI para contratar el PVPC, se da de baja el suministro contratado de Endesa automáticamente? Hay que llamar a los dos sitios, uno para dar de alta y otro de baja?
> 
> Por otro lado, habrá 2 potencias con la nueva tarifa. Mi duda es: yo siempre me he apañado con 3 KW, pido 3 KW para las dos tramos? No se cuándo debería hacer el cambio, pues esta tarifa entra en vigor el 1 de Junio y por lo que he oído, habrá cambios de potencia de forma gratuita.
> 
> Un saludo.



Los cambios de compañía comercializadora se hacen siempre llamando únicamente a la nueva. Has de contactar con Energia XXI, NO has de decirle nada a Endesa, se cambiará automáticamente.
Puedes hacer el cambio antes o después del 1 de junio, no tiene ninguna implicación.
Tendrás cambio (para rebajar) de potencia gratuita durante un año, pero si tienes 3kw ya te estará bien la que te van a dejar: 3kw en punta y 3 kw en valle.


----------



## Tars (23 May 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Los cambios de compañía comercializadora se hacen siempre llamando únicamente a la nueva. Has de contactar con Energia XXI, NO has de decirle nada a Endesa, se cambiará automáticamente.
> Puedes hacer el cambio antes o después del 1 de junio, no tiene ninguna implicación.
> Tendrás cambio (para rebajar) de potencia gratuita durante un año, pero si tienes 3kw ya te estará bien la que te van a dejar: 3kw en punta y 3 kw en valle.



El piso que vamos a alquilar tiene actualmente 4.6 contratados, es todo eléctrico: termo, splits individuales, vitro, horno, etc. He pensado en dejarlo en 3 kw, pero si se puede bajar más, pues más.

Lo que quiero es aprovecharme seguro de esa bajada de potencia gratuita, por eso no se cuando hacer el cambio, si dejarlo dicho ya o esperar a que entre la nueva tarificación con el cambio de potencia gratuito.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Fuertes (23 May 2021)

Tars dijo:


> El piso que vamos a alquilar tiene actualmente 4.6 contratados, es todo eléctrico: termo, splits individuales, vitro, horno, etc. He pensado en dejarlo en 3 kw, pero si se puede bajar más, pues más.
> 
> Lo que quiero es aprovecharme seguro de esa bajada de potencia gratuita, por eso no se cuando hacer el cambio, si dejarlo dicho ya o esperar a que entre la nueva tarificación con el cambio de potencia gratuito.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.



La reforma entra en vigor en 8 días, espera mejor a ajustar la potencia a partir de junio


----------



## burbuje (24 May 2021)

A ver si lo entiendo, ¿ahora tenéis que mirar cada día a cuánto os cobran la luz a según qué horas, porque cambian las horas y los precios cada día?
Pero qué locura es esta? Y la gente ha tragado con esto?


----------



## Homero+10 (25 May 2021)

burbuje dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo, ¿ahora tenéis que mirar cada día a cuánto os cobran la luz a según qué horas, porque cambian las horas y los precios cada día?
> Pero qué locura es esta? Y la gente ha tragado con esto?



Hay que luchar contra el CO2,con resiliencia y transversalidad,a vivir como en la epoca de las cavernas


----------



## burbuje (25 May 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Hay que luchar contra el CO2,con resiliencia y transversalidad,a vivir como en la epoca de las cavernas
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 667816



Estoy alucinando. Y la gente pendiente cada día de a qué hora puede poner la lavadora y de a cuánto sale hoy el kilo de electrón? Menudos higos de fruta. En fin.


----------



## OYeah (25 May 2021)

QUITAIS LAS GANAS DE VIVIR X50!!!!!


----------



## Second (25 May 2021)

Pues pienso poner dos programadores que tengo en unas regletas y que se jodan.


----------



## burbuje (25 May 2021)

A ver, relaja, que no vivo en España


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (25 May 2021)

lo mejor es PVPC mas bono social y despreocuparse de horarios y vivir la vida sin complicaciones.


----------



## burbuje (25 May 2021)

Tú eres subnormal o simplemente gilipollas?
Lo digo por si debo tenerte entre pena y simpatía por ver a un retrasadito forear, o bloquearte directamente, pedazo de mongo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (25 May 2021)

menos mal que mandan los buenos y han hecho una bajada negativa del precio de la luz


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2021)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 May 2021)

Acabo de mirarlo. El mismo precio kwh y fijo que hace dos meses.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

La subasta del día de hoy es un robo indefendible. Espectacular. Y el puto gobierno callados como si se llevaran comisión.







Beatriz Corredor, otro enchufe para Red Eléctrica

...ha abierto las puertas de la empresa pública a otra ex ministra que había caído en el ostracismo tras haber protagonizado una de las peores gestiones al frente de la cartera de Vivienda allá por 2008. En aquel año Beatriz Corredor* pedía a los españoles que compraran inmuebles porque era “el mejor momento”*...

...al amado líder, Pedro Sánchez, porque Corredor *es sanchista antes que socialista*. Precisamente su cercanía al inquilino de La Moncloa es lo que ha permitido acceder a un cargo con un* jugoso sueldo de 546.000 euros* anuales, dietas aparte.









Beatriz Corredor, otro enchufe para Red Eléctrica


La salida forzada de Jordi Sevilla de la presidencia de Red Eléctrica de España (REE) ha abierto las puertas de la empresa pública a otra ex ministra que había caído en el ostracismo tras haber protagonizado una de las peores gestiones al frente de la cartera de Vivienda allá por 2008. En aquel...




www.merca2.es





También es presidenta y directora de la FUNDACIÓN PABLO IGLESIAS.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

Eres un sinvergüenza. ¿Y en los demás países de Europa y del mundo? Se te ve el plumero, miserable.

Insisto: este gobierno es el que menos ha hecho por tratar de poner orden en este desmadre. Como si estuviesen... a comisión.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (26 May 2021)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> lo mejor es PVPC mas bono social y despreocuparse de horarios y vivir la vida sin complicaciones.



A partir de Junio cambia y si tienes PVPC tendrás que tener obligatoriamente la tarifa 2.0TD con 3 tramos horarios. Es más, lo van a cambiar a todo el mundo sin avisar...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

Que se te ha visto la chilaba, Mohamed.

Tu discurso es el mismo de cualquier corrupto de los que nos atracan con las subastas diarias. Estás en el ajo y se te nota.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

Tontolaba, no tienes que vivir en España para ser una puta langosta con acciones de las eléctricas. Ni siquiera para trabajar o tener familiares en las putas eléctricas españolas.
Chupapollas de la pesoe.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (26 May 2021)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> A partir de Junio cambia y si tienes PVPC tendrás que tener obligatoriamente la tarifa 2.0TD con 3 tramos horarios. Es más, lo van a cambiar a todo el mundo sin avisar...



pero seguire teniendo el bono social con un 40 por ciento de descuento.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

Ya está el tonto de mierda insultando. Desde el primer mensaje. El mercado eléctrico funciona como le ordene el gobierno, y eso es una de las muchas cosas que hay que cambiar y acuso al PSOE de ellos, ¿entiendes, pedazo de subnormal? QUE SE TE HA VISTO HASTA LA BABUCHA DEBAJO DE LA CHILABA, MOHAMED.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 May 2021)

Estos hijosdeputa ya estan preparando de cara al periodo de calor estival una nueva reforma con la cual seguir estafando aún mas si cabe.

Me acaba de enviar un mail endesa diciendo que no puedo consultar mi consumo el tiempo real desde el finde hasta el dia 1 por la puta reforma ladrona que se va a llevar a cabo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

Excremento blando y humeante,
Las subastas suben tranquilamente un 20% de un día para otro. Excepcionalmente mucho más, pero un 20% es frecuente y normal. Eso no pasa en todos los países del mundo. Eso pasa en España y apesta. Subnormal.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 May 2021)

Por cierto una pregunta, es legal instalar placas fotovoltaicas ahora? se ha renovado la ley?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

Hijo de puta, el clima no es excusa. Está estable. ¿Ves cómo eres cómplice? Es pura especulación y tú lo llamas "coste de oportunidad". ¿Y quién paga ese "coste"? Tu puta madre.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

@Breakeven menudo sinvergüenza estás hecho, especulador de mierda. Especula con el bitcoin, que no nos afecta a los demás, pero no especules con las cosas que nos afectan a los que no especulamos.

Lo mejor del bitcoin es que solo afecta a los que especulan con él, cosa que no pasa con la electricidad, por ejemplo..


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (26 May 2021)

BITCOIN = HIJODEPUTA CON CANCER Y SIDA


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2021)

Y sin embargo China ,no paga un duro





*Las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero de China superaron a todos los países desarrollados juntos por primera vez.*


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2021)

Y en que momento los ciudadanos europeos votaron la opcion de salvar a el planeta del CO2 o gas de la vida ?????????????


----------



## Homero+10 (26 May 2021)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

Pues la subasta ha vuelto a subir. Y no ha sucedido ninguna catástrofe. Han vuelto a inflar la subasta, pura especulación que ya es avaricia y usura: lo que el trolazo de mierda llama "coste de oportunidad".


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

¿Qué dices, hijo de puta? ¿Patente de corso de una reducida banda de mafiosos insaciables? ¡Pues habrá que acabar con eso! Y se consigue legislando.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 May 2021)

Tú eres un enfermo.

Y para besugo, el comepollas de tu padre.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 May 2021)




----------



## OYeah (28 May 2021)

Diossssss, qué mundo!!!!!


Qué motivos hay ahora para esos precios?????


----------



## f700b (29 May 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Diossssss, qué mundo!!!!!
> 
> 
> Qué motivos hay ahora para esos precios?????



Hay que pagar por los gases invernadero y de paso nuestro queridísimo gobierno pogre recauda más para sus chiringuitos, asesores, ministerios y demás.


----------



## f700b (29 May 2021)

Y el día 1 nos va a dar la risa.
r...s h...s de p..a


----------



## Homero+10 (30 May 2021)

*Nuevas tarifas eléctricas con muchos cambios*



_Print_

_Seguir_ *Seguir* - Gas y luz
*Habrá tres tramos horarios y dos potencias*
Las tarifas de la luz van a cambiar el 1 de junio: habrá tres tramos horarios y posibilidad de contratar dos potencias. El periodo más barato será desde las 12 de la noche hasta las 8 de la mañana y todo el fin de semana y festivos nacionales. Te conviene conocerlas para ahorrar adaptando tus hábitos y para entender si son interesantes las nuevas ofertas que lanzarán las comercializadoras. 
17 mayo 2021







*A partir de junio habrá cambios en la factura eléctrica*. Desde OCU pedimos a las comercializadoras transparencia en la adptación de las tarifas de electricidad, al tiempo que informamos a los usuarios: es fundamental tener claro *qué se paga en la factura eléctrica, qué conceptos cambian, en qué consisten las novedades y cómo se pueden adaptar los hábitos de consumo* y prepararse para la ofensiva que previsiblemente harán las comercializadoras con sus nuevas tarifas.
*Qué incluye el precio de la luz*
*El importe que pagas en tu factura por la energía eléctrica incluye todos los costes necesarios para que la electricidad llegue de forma continua hasta tu casa*. Así, el precio de cada kWh que consumes incluye:

*Tarifas de acceso*: que son la suma de estos dos conceptos:
*Peajes*: cubren los *costes de transportar y distribuir la electricidad hasta los hogares* (redes de alta, media y baja tensión, transformadores, etc.). Son *precios fijos* que, a partir de ahora, *los establece la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia (CNMC)*.
*Cargos del sistema eléctrico*: reflejan costes del sector como, por ejemplo, las primas a las energías renovables, los costes de cogeneración y residuos (RECORE) y la compensación del déficit acumulado en pasado años al no recaudar lo suficiente para cubrir estos gastos. *Son precios fijos que marca el Gobierno.*

*Costes de producción*: lo que cobran las empresas que producen energía eléctrica y que la venden al por mayor. *El precio mayorista sube y baja en función de qué tipo de centrales se estén usando* (de gas, nucleares, hidráulicas, solares, eólicas…), *de la demanda que haya en el momento, etc*. Además de otros elementos que intervienen en el coste final, como los pagos por capacidad, las pérdidas del sistema...
*Margen de comercialización*: es el *importe que se lleva tu comercializadora por encargarse de la facturación, el cobro, etc. más un margen de beneficio* (mayor o menor según qué comercializadora y qué tarifa).
*Impuestos*: la electricidad soporta, entre otros impuestos, el impuesto de la electricidad (5,112%) y el IVA al tipo general del 21%.
La parte fija del recibo, la que se refiere a la potencia contratada también soporta una estructura de costes similar: incluye los peajes y cargos, y algunas comercializadoras, cmo ocurre con la tarifa regulada PVPC, incluyen ahí su margen de comercialización.

*¿Qué va a cambiar en las tarifas eléctricas y por qué?*

*El 1 de junio van a cambiar los “peajes” y los “cargos” del sistema eléctrico, cuya suma constituye lo que hasta ahora se llamaban “tarifas de acceso”. La CNMC *tiene ahora la responsabilidad de fijar los peajes (transporte y distribución). Su propuesta ha sido *modificar los peajes para optimizar el uso de la red eléctrica, penalizando más el consumo en las horas de mayor demanda*.
Para aplicar esos cambios a la factura eléctrica, *se han actualizado también otros componentes del recibo, los cargos que fija el Ministerio*. El Gobierno ha aprobado en mayo de 2021 esos precios y *ha decidido seguir la misma estructura propuesta por la CNMC para los peajes*. Además, se han actualizado a la baja los pagos por capacidad, que hasta ahora estaban recaudando (y por lo tanto penalizando nuestra factura) con un importe mayor al que se pagaba a determinadas centrales de gas por su disponibilidad para generar electricidad en caso de necesidad. 
*Se van a unificar todos los contratos de electricidad con menos de 15 kW contratados*. Desaparecen las tarifas 2.0A, 2.0DHA, 2.0AHS para los distintos tipos de discriminación horaria y también las tarifas 2.1 de los usuarios que tenían entre 10 y 15 kW de potencia contratada. *A todos los usuarios se les va a aplicar la nueva tarifa 2.0TD.*

*Todos los contratos con 3 tramos horarios*
La nueva tarifa de acceso 2.0TD aplica *distintos precios de acceso en función de la hora del día. Los nuevos tramos horarios se denominan:*

*Punta (P1): de 10-14 h y de 18-22 h de lunes a viernes.*
*Normal (P2): de 8-10 h, de 14-18 h y de 22-24 h de lunes a viernes.*
*Valle (P3): de 0 a 8 h los días laborables y las 24 horas de los sábados, domingos y festivos nacionales.*
*




*

Atención, porque *no coinciden con ninguno de los tramos horarios utilizados hasta ahora* para las tarifas con discriminación horaria.
*En Ceuta y Melilla* *el horario punta se retrasa una hora*: empieza a las 11 horas y acaba a las 15 horas y por las tardes de 19 a 23 horas.
*Los fines de semana (sábados y domingos) y festivos nacionales, las 24 horas serán también horario valle (P3)*, lo que es una novedad. En total *habrá 88 horas valle a la semana, el 52% del total*. Frente a la anterior tarifa con discriminación horaria, se pierden las mañanas de días laborables, pero hay 48 horas cada fin de semana de horas a bajo precio. Por lo tanto una gran parte del consumo (stand-by, frigoríficos y otros dispositivos conectados permanentemente) se hará en horario valle como hasta ahora.
*El horario punta está concentrado en dos periodos de 4 horas: 10 a 14 horas y de 18 a 22 horas*. En total *habrá 40 horas punta a la semana*, que coinciden en gran medida con horas de mucha actividad en los hogares para comidas y cenas. *Durante esas horas, los precios son mucho más elevados que a otras horas del día y conviene que estés atento para evitar los consumos que se pueden desplazar a horario más económicos* (lavadoras, lavavajillas…). Está será la primera medida de ahorro.

*Dos potencias, mucho más barata por la noche*

*Contratar la potencia justa no es tan fácil*: si optas por una muy elevada (8,8 kW, por ejemplo), la parte fija de la factura se encarece mucho; si la potencia se queda corta, el Interruptor de Control de Potencia salta con frecuencia en cuanto enchufas varias cosas. *Hasta ahora, solo podías contratar una potencia, lo cual complicaba ese ajuste*. Además, la potencia única *penalizaba a los consumidores que usan, por ejemplo, acumuladores eléctricos para la calefacción*.
Gracias a las facilidades que dan los nuevos contadores para controlar la potencia con el ICP integrado*, será posible contratar una potencia diferente para las horas valle (de las 0 a las 8 h en días laborables y el día entero si es sábado, domingo o festivo nacional), con un precio muy barato*. Puedes aprovechar para contratar una potencia más alta y *utilizar los aparatos más potentes en las horas valle o, si eres propietario de un coche eléctrico, recargarlo en casa sin problemas durante las 8 horas baratas de la noche*.
Para ayudarte en la elección de esas potencias, *la nueva factura te informará de los picos de potencia máximos en tu casa durante los últimos 12 meses*, tanto en horario punta como valle. Esta información* también la puedes encontrar en la web de la distribuidora*, a la que es posible acceder a través de Datadis.
*Hasta mayo de 2022 se podrán hacer dos cambios de potencia gratuitos, para ajustar la que quieres contratar en hora valle y punta*. No se aplican los derechos de enganche, pero sí los derechos de acometida o incluso de extensión si subes la potencia. 
Igualmente pueden aprovechar para bajar la potencia en horario Punta, y mantenerla elevada en horario valle, por si algún día necesitas nuevamente subir la potencia y así evitas pagar derechos o incluso necesitar un nuevo Boletín de Instalación.

*Baja la parte fija, sube la energía consumida*

Son muchos cambios, unos conceptos suben, otros bajan. *¿Cómo van a afectar estos cambios a lo que pagas en tu factura?*






*El kW contratado baja un 16%*

*La parte fija de la factura baja.* *Un hogar con menos de 10 kW *de potencia contratada y que la mantenga sin cambios pagará por ella* un 16% menos. *La rebaja es aún mayor para quien tiene* entre 10 y 15 kW contratados*, ya que la parte fija de su recibo* bajará un 28%*.
Por ejemplo, un hogar que subiera su potencia de 3,3 a por ejemplo 7 kW para facilitar la carga rápida del coche pagaría 339 euros al año con el antiguo sistema, mientras que con el nuevo, aprovechando que puede incrementar la potencia solo en horario valle, serán solo 135 euros al año, contratando los 7 kW solo para el horario valle.
*Esta reducción del término fijo se compensa en parte con un incremento en el precio del kWh*. Es decir, pagarán menos quienes hagan consumos bajos, pero la factura se incrementará más para aquellos que tienen un consumo elevado.
*El kWh en horario punta, 9 céntimos más caro*
Estas tarifas de acceso son solo *uno de los componentes del precio final de cada kWh, al que hay que añadir el coste de producir la energía (± 7 céntimos) y el margen de comercialización* de la compañía.
Destaca el *elevado precio que se aplicará a la energía en horario punta*. Por peajes y cargos se pagarán 0,133118 euros por kWh que, añadidos al propio coste de la energía, *llevarán el precio de cada kWh a más de 20 céntimos antes de impuestos (en torno a 25 céntimos el precio final)*. El horario llano ofrece a cambio unas tarifas razonables, similares a las actuales para un hogar que no tenga discriminación horaria. En horario valle cada kWh será un poco más caro que ahora, algo que habrá que compensar trasladando consumo al fin de semana. 
*¿Subirán las facturas de la luz en junio?*
Estos cambios se percibirán como una subida o una bajada, dependiendo de la tarifa actual. 

*Un consumidor medio con tarifa 2.0A* que tiene contratados 4,6 kW de potencia y gasta 3.500 kWh al año, *verá disminuir su factura en unos 21 euros anuales de media*, algo men*o*s de 2 euros al mes.
Ese mismo hogar, pero que tenga* contratada la tarifa con discriminación horaria 2.0A DH pagará unos 34 euros más al año*, esto es, una subida de unos 3 euros al mes, ya que pierde la ventaja que hasta ahora tenía.
Los *mayores beneficiados serán las empresas y hogares con potencia entre 10 y 15 kW*. Para ellos la bajada en los peajes y cargos supondrá un importante ahorro en la factura.
En cualquier caso, no hay que olvidar que las tarifas de peajes y cargos son solo uno de los componentes que inciden en el precio de la electricidad. En último término dependen de la comercializadora y la tarifa elegida.

*Atención si estás en el mercado liberalizado*

Ante todos estos cambios, debes adaptarte para poder sacarles el máximo partido. No será lo mismo si te encuentras en el mercado regulado y tienes la tarifa PVPC que si estás en el mercado libre.

*Si tienes PVPC, adapta tus hábitos y ajusta potencia*

Los cambios afectan a todos los consumidores (también a los industriales), pero la forma en que finalmente llegan a la tarifa que tenemos contratada puede ser diferentes según estemos en el mercado regulado con la tarifa PVPC o en el mercado libre.
*Si tienes contratada la tarifa PVPC*, el 1 de junio se actualizará automáticamente. A las tarifas de acceso que acabamos de explicar, se les añadirá el coste de la energía en el mercado regulado, que cambia cada hora de cada día, igual que en tu tarifa de ahora. La potencia que tengas contratada ahora se te aplicará tanto en el horario punta como en el horario valle, mientras no decidas cambiarla. Desde OCU te aconsejamos:

*Procura adaptar tus hábitos* para ajustarlos a los nuevos horarios. En especial, *debes poner cuidado en evitar el consumo en horario punta*. Trata de aprovechar la oportunidad de* realizar tareas que requieren consumos más altos durante el fin de semana*, como planchar, usar el horno, la secadora, etc.
*Valora si la potencia que tienes contratada es la adecuada*. Si te es posible, redúcela en el horario punta y súbela en el valle para hacer durante la noche y los fines de semana un consumo más intenso.
*Si estás en el mercado liberalizado, confirma cómo será tu tarifa*

Las comercializadoras en el mercado liberalizado tienen más libertad para trasladar estos cambios a sus tarifas, aunque deben informar a los consumidores de cómo lo hacen. Hay varias opciones posibles:

Si tienes una *tarifa indexada, lo normal es que tu comercializadoras te aplique directamente los cambios y pases a tener una tarifa indexada con tres tramos*, igual que el PVPC.
Si tienes una *tarifa con precios fijos, tu comercializadora puede aplicar los cambios de distintas maneras*:
Comunicar y *aplicar unas nuevas tarifas de tres tramos a partir del 1 de junio*. Algunas comercializadoras ya han hecho públicas sus nuevas tarifas en este sentido.
*Mantener la estructura de precio actual *(un mismo precio todo el día o con discriminación horaria), *pero subiéndolo o bajándolo para trasladar* las consecuencias de *los cambios*.

*Si tienes tarifa plana o una tarifa con horarios especiales*, *tu comercializadora te tendrá que explicar claramente cómo van a trasladar* *las nuevas tarifas de acceso*.
Es importante que *verifiques si tu tarifa sigue siendo interesante comparándola con otras*. Utiliza el comparador de tarifas de gas y luz para comprobarlo.
COMPARADOR DE TARIFAS DE GAS Y LUZ
*Calefacción con acumuladores, revisa la potencia y la programación*
Los hogares con calefacción por acumuladores *pueden ahorrar si hacen algunos cambios*:

*Disminuir su potencia contratada durante el horario punta*, pues normalmente no necesitarán tener una potencia tan alta durante las horas en las que no se cargan los acumuladores. La potencia en horas valle pueden mantenerla o incluso subirla para tener margen aprovechando el bajo coste.
*Programar sus acumuladores para que carguen solo por la noche, entre las 0 h y las 8 de la mañana*, aprovechando las 8 horas baratas. Es especialmente importante que revisen sus programadores porque si los tienen preparados para dos periodos horarios (de 22 a 5 h y de 5 a 12 horas del mediodía) pueden ser los máximos perjudicados al pagar buena parte de su consumo en tarifa llana e incluso horario punta.


----------



## frankie83 (30 May 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> *Nuevas tarifas eléctricas con muchos cambios*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tocho, la verdad es que he venido aquí porque he visto que “quieren cambiar nuestras costumbres” pero me parece que al ser mi parte de consumo menos de la mitad de la factura total (siendo el resto impuestos y fijos) No merece la pena esforzarse mucho, como de costumbre con estas cosas


----------



## Carles Lòpes (30 May 2021)

Podemos dijo que lo arreglaria






▷ Triple Dildo XXL 3en1 ⊛ Dildo Triple GIGANTE


ll➤ Dildo triple: Extraordinario dildo de vinilo con 3 penes Consolador XXL. Fabricado en la Union Europea. ⭐ Envío 24h GRATIS y 100% discreto




www.tiendafetichista.com


----------



## frankie83 (30 May 2021)

Si claro pero si de 40 euros mensuales que gasto, 18 o menos son de consumo, me voy a levantar a las 07 pa poner una lavavajillas o lavadora ? No creo, habrá gente necesitada que lo haga, por suerte puedo esperar


----------



## frankie83 (30 May 2021)

No me estás subvencionando a mi.. estamos pagando la red (y muchas cosas mas) pero ahorrar en consumo me parece que no conviene


----------



## Carles Lòpes (30 May 2021)

Podemos prometio que haria algo, el chalet de galapagar pagaba mucho de luz, se puso un sueldo de vicepresidente, todo arreglado










Podemos cuela un cambio en su código ético para permitir las 'pensiones de oro' de sus ministros


Podemos cambiará su código ético para permitir que sus altos cargos cobren una indemnización al cesar en el puesto.




okdiario.com


----------



## nominefi (31 May 2021)

una pregunta, para subir potencia en valle supongo que seguirán pidiendo boletín en los casos que se pedía antes,no?, vamos que no por el cambio este lo hacen sin boletín?


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 May 2021)

lo que me esperaba y ya lo han subido estos 2 últimos meses.... el precio valle a 8-9 cents, el medio a 13-15 y el punta a 20, con 2 cojones

ahora veo que bajan el precio de la potncia fija del valle...asi que debería bajar el precio del término fijo pero el consumo se va a disparar....en fin veremos como queda la cosa.


----------



## ecisa (31 May 2021)

Una pregunta :
Los términos de potencia , los cobrarán por día completo , fracción o por horas ?


----------



## Fuertes (31 May 2021)

ecisa dijo:


> Una pregunta :
> Los términos de potencia , los cobrarán por día completo , fracción o por horas ?



La potencia se facturará igual que ahora, por días que cubra la factura.
Si tienes 3 kW de potencia en punta-llano y 10 kW en valle, en una factura de 34 días te cobrarán:
34 dias* (3 kW*30,5 eur/kW-año punta + 10 kW*1,5 eur/kW-año valle)/365 + Impuesto electrico + iva


----------



## granville (31 May 2021)

esa casa tiene pinta que le van a meter un palo de IBI, que no andaria presumiendo mucho de ella.


----------



## ecisa (31 May 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> La potencia se facturará igual que ahora, por días que cubra la factura.
> Si tienes 3 kW de potencia en punta-llano y 10 kW en valle, en una factura de 34 días te cobrarán:
> 34 dias* (3 kW*30,5 eur/kW-año punta + 10 kW*1,5 eur/kW-año valle)/365 + Impuesto electrico + iva



La pregunta era : si hoy te cobran xx € por 3,5kw por día , se entiende por 24h. 
Si a partir de ahora hay 2 tarifas , una de 16 y otra de 8 horas , Nome parece normal que cuenten cómo " día " esas tarifas ya que una de ellas es en realidad un tercio de día.


----------



## Fuertes (31 May 2021)

ecisa dijo:


> La pregunta era : si hoy te cobran xx € por 3,5kw por día , se entiende por 24h.
> Si a partir de ahora hay 2 tarifas , una de 16 y otra de 8 horas , Nome parece normal que cuenten cómo " día " esas tarifas ya que una de ellas es en realidad un tercio de día.



La potencia en valle es 1,5 euros por kW al año. La punta es 30,5 euros kW al año. 
Que el horario valle sea un tercio del día (un lunes) o todo el día (un sábado) es indiferente. Te van a cobrar el importe de los días que tenga la factura, enteros.


----------



## ecisa (31 May 2021)

Gracias . Además del IVA sobre el impuesto sobre la electricidad


----------



## Yomateix (31 May 2021)

A mi lo que me hace "gracia" es cuando lees que se busca revisar costumbres o abaratar lo máximo posible la luz en determinadas franjas....no, lo que se busca es que sea más cara en los horarios en que la gente ha de usar si o si la electricidad y así ganar más dinero.

"Hay que tratar de cambiar los hábitos de consumo. Es decir, programar la lavadora, secadora y lavavajillas para que funcionen por la noche, con el objetivo de que el consumo se produzca en el tramo horario que la luz es más barata. Incluso, a algunas horas de la noche el precio será muy cercano a cero. O también hacer la colada el fin de semana, ya que todas las horas del día disfrutarán del precio más bajo.

Algunos expertos, incluso recomiendan cocinar el fin de semana y congelar en el tupper la comida para evitar usar la placa vitrocerámica o el horno mucho durante la semana."

Básicamente lo que te dicen es que lo mejor es poner la lavadora por la noche para molestar al vecino lo máximo posible (no todo el mundo tiene una lavadora nueva que haga poco ruido, ni la tiene en el interior de una cocina cerrada) Y evidentemente si la pones por la noche luego saldrá más arrugada....claro, la opción madrugar más para tenderla antes de irte. Todo esto lo hacen por el bien de la gente claro.

Cocinar el fin de semana para no cocinar entre semana ya es de chiste.....Claro que si, porque sabe igualita la comida congelada y te vas a dejar el congelador lleno de comida ya cocinada, que gran idea. Si es que publican ya cada cosa para no reconocer que buscan sacar dinero como sea....las compañias de la luz por un lado y el gobierno encantado también por los impuestos.


"Según la CNMC, para unos 19 millones de consumidores que no tenían discriminación horaria la factura anual se reducirá. Mientras que para los 10 millones de consumidores que sí tenían discriminación horaria subirá.

Los expertos calculan que para un hogar que tiene contratados 4,6kW de potencia y gasta 3.500 kWh al año, su factura disminuirá unos 21 euros anuales de media, es decir, menos de 2 euros al mes. *Los mayores beneficiados con el cambio serán empresas y hogares con potencia entre 10 y 15 kW. Para esos segmentos, la bajada en los peajes y los cargos supondrá un importante ahorro en su factura anual. *"

Nada un chollazo, a la mayoría les va a bajar el recibo de la luz, claro que si. Pues nada, las empresas las más beneficiadas, el resto que se fastidien y si les cuesta más llegar a fin de mes con tantas subidas (luz, gasolina....) pues ajo y agua. Vaya gobierno tenemos.


----------



## jaimegvr (31 May 2021)

En España vais a tener que apagar el AE este verano, me parece a mi.

El € se esta devaluando m,ucho, los QE y demas para abastecer a los Estados quebrados.
O pedis aumentos salariales , o al final vais a tener que renunciar al AE, secadora, lavavajillas, plancha, TV de 65 " y demas lujos.........


----------



## jaimegvr (31 May 2021)

En 2025 vais a pagar 400€ al mes de recibo de luz con sueldos de 900€.


----------



## jaimegvr (31 May 2021)

O espabilais para que os suban los salarios, o estais jodidos. vais a tener que dejar de fumar para poder pagar la luz.


----------



## Homero+10 (31 May 2021)




----------



## suncloud (31 May 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> La potencia se facturará igual que ahora, por días que cubra la factura.
> Si tienes 3 kW de potencia en punta-llano y 10 kW en valle, en una factura de 34 días te cobrarán:
> 34 dias* (3 kW*30,5 eur/kW-año punta + 10 kW*1,5 eur/kW-año valle)/365 + Impuesto electrico + iva



Fuertes, una duda, ahora se va a cobrar el exceso sobre la potencia contratada? Es decir, si tienes 3kW d potencia contratada y te pasas x kW durante x minutos, sin que salte el contador, se va a cobrar dicho exceso de alguna forma para penalizarte? Es que había leído algo de eso hace tiempo, pero no lo he visto ahora con el teme las nuevas "tarifas" que comienzan mañana. 

Gracias


----------



## landlady (31 May 2021)

Deja de mamarle la polla a Pedro Sánchez hijo de puta.

Ya tenemos la luz a un cuarto de euro el kWh.

El gobierno que solo le iba a subir los impuestos a los ricos.


----------



## Fuertes (1 Jun 2021)

suncloud dijo:


> Fuertes, una duda, ahora se va a cobrar el exceso sobre la potencia contratada? Es decir, si tienes 3kW d potencia contratada y te pasas x kW durante x minutos, sin que salte el contador, se va a cobrar dicho exceso de alguna forma para penalizarte? Es que había leído algo de eso hace tiempo, pero no lo he visto ahora con el teme las nuevas "tarifas" que comienzan mañana.
> 
> Gracias



No se van a cobrar excesos de potencia en particulares (<15kw). Si se supera la potencia contratada + un margen durante unos minutos, el contador cortará, como antes.
En efecto, en el primer borrador de la reforma hace dos años parecía entenderse que iban a pasar a facturar excesos de potencia a todo el mundo, y yo mismo lo expliqué así. Pero más tarde aclararon que no.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (1 Jun 2021)

Acabo de ver los precios del PVPC y efectivamente han subido hasta los 0.24€/KWh.
¿En el mercado libre también han subido los precios a esos niveles? Habrá que cambiarse a mercado libre?


----------



## Fuertes (1 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Que tocho, la verdad es que he venido aquí porque he visto que “quieren cambiar nuestras costumbres” pero me parece que al ser mi parte de consumo menos de la mitad de la factura total (siendo el resto impuestos y fijos) No merece la pena esforzarse mucho, como de costumbre con estas cosas



Si tu parte de consumo es pequeña respecto al fijo, eres de los que saldrán beneficiados con la reforma. Se baja un 15% el precio del fijo y se sube el consumo. De hecho, lo ideal sería que eliminasen el fijo y se pagase proporcional al consumo, como hacemos con la gasolina y las patatas.
Y, como te han dicho, con esta reforma tiene todavía más sentido ahorrar energía. Es uno de los objetivos del cambio precisamente.


----------



## frankie83 (1 Jun 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Si tu parte de consumo es pequeña respecto al fijo, eres de los que saldrán beneficiados con la reforma. Se baja un 15% el precio del fijo y se sube el consumo. De hecho, lo ideal sería que eliminasen el fijo y se pagase proporcional al consumo, como hacemos con la gasolina y las patatas.
> Y, como te han dicho, con esta reforma tiene todavía más sentido ahorrar energía. Es uno de los objetivos del cambio precisamente.



Pues perfecto entonces, tanto tirarse de los pelos por aquí y resulta que me sale genial jaja


----------



## Fuertes (1 Jun 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Acabo de ver los precios del PVPC y efectivamente han subido hasta los 0.24€/KWh.
> ¿En el mercado libre también han subido los precios a esos niveles? Habrá que cambiarse a mercado libre?



La mayoría ya ha cambiado precios. Y los que falten no tardarán en hacerlo. Quédate con dos datos:
- las comercializadoras del mercado libre han de pagar exactamente esos 0,24 eur/kwh a la distribuidora.
- a nadie le gusta vender más barato que lo que compra.


----------



## Fuertes (1 Jun 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Pues perfecto entonces, tanto tirarse de los pelos por aquí y resulta que me sale genial jaja



Bueno, igual me he pasado. Igual no es tan "genial" como que te subirá el precio mucho menos que a la mayoría de usuarios.


----------



## BurbuSound (1 Jun 2021)

Qué contesto estoy con la nueva puñetera tarifa.... como todos....

Desde enero mi contador marca las 3 tarifas y mi consumo en estos meses es 25% punta, 25% llano y 50% valle aproximadamente, pues llevo de siempre con coladas, plancha, aspirador y demás consumos fuertes en el fin de semana.

Lo que más "gracia" me ha hecho hasta ahora es el simulador de facturas de la CNMC. Antes, en el simulador sin telegestión, te ponía el precio kwh de cada tramo y podía hacer una comparación de la factura con una excel que tenía. Ahora, solo te indica el precio de los peajes y luego "coste de energía", pero no te especifica el precio medio del Kwh en cada periodo.

Se supone que con el contador telegestionado sí lo hara, pero por ahora o error en el fichero o error interno.

Vamos que por ahora a "fiarse" de las facturas de las compañías y sin poder comprobarlas.

En fin, a ver si en unos días funciona bien. Mientras, a esta hora "punta", a oscuras para no gastar


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Jun 2021)




----------



## Fuertes (1 Jun 2021)

BurbuSound dijo:


> Qué contesto estoy con la nueva puñetera tarifa.... como todos....
> 
> Desde enero mi contador marca las 3 tarifas y mi consumo en estos meses es 25% punta, 25% llano y 50% valle aproximadamente, pues llevo de siempre con coladas, plancha, aspirador y demás consumos fuertes en el fin de semana.
> 
> ...



La proporción 25-25-50 es la más habitual. Eso puede despistar a más de uno, ya que los escandalosos precios del kWh punta no afectan tanto, y el promedio no será tan alto.
Respecto al simulador de la CNMC, pues sí, se han lucido. Espero que sea un bug y lo corrijan, no hay motivo para que no saquen el precio promedio del kwh, aunque siempre puedes hacer la división.


----------



## OYeah (1 Jun 2021)

31,16............


Quitáis las ganas de vivir x100


----------



## nominefi (2 Jun 2021)

al final con esto nuevo tenemos la luz más cara que antes durante 16 horas (valle más cara que antes y punta más cara que antes) y una meseta con el precio parecido al de la punta de antes, pelín más barato. Poner la lavadora de madrugada o planchar a las 2 de la mañana era más barato hacerlo antes que ahora. Es cierto que ahora hay 48 horas de horario barato pero antes había de L a V 30 horas más y el total ahora de horario barato en la semana son 88 (8*5 +48) horas y antes eran 98 (14*7), y encima eran más baratas.

Otra cosa, en principio (aparte del cambio de tarifa) el kw/h en pvpc está siendo más caro por que ya emitimos más co2 del que debiamos y pagamos como una penalización,no?, hasta cuando dura, hasta final de año?


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## magnificent (2 Jun 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> O espabilais para que os suban los salarios, o estais jodidos. vais a tener que dejar de fumar para poder pagar la luz.



Pero subir los salarios de que si hay 6 millones de parados jajajaja los salarios lo que van a hacer es bajar y el paro aumentar aún más


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Jun 2021)




----------



## nominefi (2 Jun 2021)

Me ha dado por comparar facturas de 2020 y 2021, del 19 de marzo al 19 de abril ambas. MEno sconsumo y 15€ más de factura.


----------



## mecaweto (2 Jun 2021)

nominefi dijo:


> Me ha dado por comparar facturas de 2020 y 2021, del 19 de marzo al 19 de abril ambas. MEno sconsumo y 15€ más de factura.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 674737
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 674740



Por curiosidad, añade la misma de 2019.


----------



## JuanMacClane (3 Jun 2021)

Está comparando la subida de la luz sin cambiar tarifa y en el mismo periodo, para poder realmente ver cuanto han subido los precios.

Entiendo que cuando quiera saber si ha salido beneficiado lo comparará con un período con la nueva tarifa (ejemplo julio 2019, 2020 y 2021)


----------



## jotace (3 Jun 2021)

La luz de febrero la pagué a 0,0917 el kwh. 

Febrero fue sólo hace tres meses.

El de mayo lo pagué a 0,16

Ahora el kwh en valle está a 0,11.

O sean suben la tarifa casi al doble para luego vendernos que una tarifa valle, que está a horas en que la gente está durmiendo, y que aún así es más cara que la luz de todo el día de febrero, nos permite ahorrar. 
Y las TV y los periodistas y los abducidos por ellos tragándose la pildorita.


----------



## JuanMacClane (3 Jun 2021)

pues eso es lo que está diciendo. No hay que buscarle tres pies al gato.
Para ver la evolución y si le ha venido bien el cambio de tarifa obviamente tendrá que esperar

Pero que en el 20 hubiese habido una bajada no significa que la luz no esté cara, habría que ver los ultimos 4 años mínimo


----------



## palodearia (3 Jun 2021)

nominefi dijo:


> Me ha dado por comparar facturas de 2020 y 2021, del 19 de marzo al 19 de abril ambas. MEno sconsumo y 15€ más de factura.



En 2020 seguramente estarías encerrado en casa con un consumo mucho mayor que el habitual. No es un buen año para usar como base de medida.


----------



## JuanMacClane (3 Jun 2021)

palodearia dijo:


> En 2020 seguramente estarías encerrado en casa con un consumo mucho mayor que el habitual. No es un buen año para usar como base de medida.



Lee lo que dice
Menos consumo y 15€ más

Entiendo que ha leído el consumo....
Edito: también es posible que haya consumido más en las horas punta si ya tenía discriminación horaria


----------



## palodearia (3 Jun 2021)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Lee lo que dice
> Menos consumo y 15€ más
> 
> Entiendo que ha leído el consumo....
> Edito: también es posible que haya consumido más en las horas punta si ya tenía discriminación horaria




Tienes razón, además mirando bien ambas facturas se ve que ha bajado tb el consumo en punta, así que la otra opción es que la generación ha sido más cara o que los precios fijos subieron.


----------



## f700b (3 Jun 2021)

Te subo un 40% y luego te bajo un 5% y aplaudes con las orejas
Y entre medias te digo que es por una sanidad y educación mejor


----------



## El Lonchafinista (3 Jun 2021)

Yo veo mucho meme, mucha pollada, pero las calles vacías....

Pueden seguir subiendo más, vamos Pedro a 0,45 vamos!!!


----------



## jordi1980 (3 Jun 2021)

Pues ya veréis cuando cierren las nucleares de aquí 10 años cuanto se va a pagar de luz.. aunque el problema de la luz es todo lo que chupan de impuestos los malditos políticos


----------



## nominefi (4 Jun 2021)

Buenas

hoy me ha llegado la factura nueva del periodo 19 abril-19 mayo aproximadamente. Hoy si voy a poner a la de 2019, en las del otro día la iba a poner, pero venía con una corrección en el precio porque me devolvian unos euros que me habían cobrado de más anteriormente y era un poco lio. Pongo las de este periodo que me llega hoy, del 19(0.11 €/Kwh), 20(0.08 €/Kwh), 21(0.14 €/Kwh), precio del consumo entre lo que se paga de factura, incluyendo todo, que al final se paga todo.
Como comentaban arriba el precio del kilowatio en 2020 fue notablemente más bajo que en 2019 y en 2021 es notablemente más alto que en 2019 y 2021 que es casi el doble.

Obviamente sé que la nueva discriminación horaria no empezaba hasta el día 1 y que no habrá factura hasta el mes que viene, simplemente comparo facturas y cuando llegue las nuevas se compararán con las del mes correspondiente.


----------



## biba ecuador (5 Jun 2021)

Yo todavía la veo barata

Debería estar a 1€/Kwh 

El iva al 50%

Y habilitar el 80% de los hoteles para menas 

Que antiguos, f@chas y poco progresistas que sois!!!.


----------



## FranMen (5 Jun 2021)

Pregunta: ¿cuánto tardarán en hacer lo mismo, la discriminación, con el agua?
Este verano, sequía, subo el agua un 300%, si llueve la bajo. Pantano al 30%, la subo.
Habrá que hacerse aljibes para almacenar de cara a las subidas


----------



## ExCurrante (5 Jun 2021)

Marshal Law dijo:


> Me han facturado un 20% más (pago cada dos meses) y no tengo la sensación de haber consumido más como para que se haya dado ese incremento.
> 
> Lo he consultado con otra persona y le ha pasado lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Pues ya veras el próximo.


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Jun 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Habrá que hacerse aljibes para almacenar



Lo declararán ilegal, si no lo es ya. Cualquier excusa es buena.

_El Tribunal Supremo considera un «ejercicio abusivo de derecho» el que propietarios de fincas en el entorno de un espacio natural como Doñana puedan *recoger aguas pluviales para riego de sus cultivos*, ya que este aprovechamiento del agua de lluvia «impide la recarga natural del acuífero». _


----------



## joeljoan (5 Jun 2021)

Bajar la potencia contratada a 2,3kw seguramente la tendréis mínimo a 3,3kw o 5,5kw
Y que os pongan la tarifa ppvc con discriminación horaria.
Si o sí.....te van ha insistir que no tendrás suficiente potencia y blablabla....ni caso.
Los nuevos contadores tienen por ley una tolerancia y a no sé que tuvierais en casa una plantación de María, dos aires acondicionados en marcha y el horno y lavadora todo a la vez el contador no salta.
Reduciremos vuestra factura a 30€


----------



## joeljoan (5 Jun 2021)

joeljoan dijo:


> Bajar la potencia contratada a 2,3kw seguramente la tendréis mínimo a 3,3kw o 5,5kw
> Y que os pongan la tarifa ppvc con discriminación horaria.
> Si o sí.....te van ha insistir que no tendrás suficiente potencia y blablabla....ni caso.
> Los nuevos contadores tienen por ley una tolerancia y a no sé que tuvierais en casa una plantación de María, dos aires acondicionados en marcha y el horno y lavadora todo a la vez el contador no salta.
> Reduciremos vuestra factura a 30€



[4/6 14:41] +34 658 59 78 25: 
[4/6 14:41] +34 658 59 78 25: 
[4/6 14:41] +34 658 59 78 25: 
Miraros estos vídeos está mejor explicado el cómo os están estafando


----------



## nominefi (5 Jun 2021)

joeljoan dijo:


> Bajar la potencia contratada a 2,3kw seguramente la tendréis mínimo a 3,3kw o 5,5kw
> Y que os pongan la tarifa ppvc con discriminación horaria.
> Si o sí.....te van ha insistir que no tendrás suficiente potencia y blablabla....ni caso.
> Los nuevos contadores tienen por ley una tolerancia y a no sé que tuvierais en casa una plantación de María, dos aires acondicionados en marcha y el horno y lavadora todo a la vez el contador no salta.
> Reduciremos vuestra factura a 30€



Yo tengo 2,3

Enviado desde mi RMX2155 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OYeah (5 Jun 2021)

joeljoan dijo:


> Bajar la potencia contratada a 2,3kw seguramente la tendréis mínimo a 3,3kw o 5,5kw
> Y que os pongan la tarifa ppvc con discriminación horaria.
> Si o sí.....te van ha insistir que no tendrás suficiente potencia y blablabla....ni caso.
> Los nuevos contadores tienen por ley una tolerancia y a no sé que tuvierais en casa una plantación de María, dos aires acondicionados en marcha y el horno y lavadora todo a la vez el contador no salta.
> Reduciremos vuestra factura a 30€




Y una polla que te comas.

A ver si tratamos de quedarnos menos con el personal.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Jun 2021)

jordi1980 dijo:


> Pues ya veréis cuando cierren las nucleares de aquí 10 años cuanto se va a pagar de luz.. aunque el problema de la luz es todo lo que chupan de impuestos los malditos políticos



Yo creo que para Enero que viene aun serán capaces de subir la electricidad una vez mas y no saldrá ni Dios a las calles. 
En Francia o Alemania con la subida del año pasado ya estaría media planta del Psoe colgada de farolas.


----------



## Yomateix (6 Jun 2021)

Acabo de leer en la página anterior que la solución es bajar la potencia contratada a 2,3kw y que solo saltaría si se tuviese una plantación de maria, varios aires acondicionados, horno, lavadora, todo a la vez y que no hay que hacer caso a quien diga lo contrario....no es serio. ¿Como puede dar nadie un consejo de este tipo? Y lo peor es que alguno habrá que lo haga y después tenga que pagar de nuevo para que le suban la potencia contratada. En mi caso tengo aire acondicionado por conductos, que ciertamente consume más al calentar/enfriar toda la vivienda (en mi caso cerrado en las habitaciones en que no se usa) pero con 3.3 de potencia al mínimo alguna vez (muy puntual eso si) ya me saltaba y estoy hablando de teniendo solo el aire al mínimo, nada más, como quisiera usar algo más tipo vitro u horno, olvidate. En cuanto lo ponías a potencia media te saltaba al minuto. Al final lo subí a 3.8 creo que lo tengo ahora y esa mínima diferencia en el fijo me compensa el no tener que estar pendiente de si salta o no (Y soy de los que lo ponen solo cuando lo necesitan, de normal aquí con abrir un par de ventanas no lo necesitas en verano) Evidentemente para un aire acondicionado de salón y un uso normal de electrodomésticos sobra con 3.3 pero de ahí a que con 2.3kw sobra para tenerlo todos a la vez y que quien diga lo contrario....en fin.

De todos modos el problema ya no es solo que suban la luz, es que este gobierno lo está subiendo absolutamente todo, comenzando por impuestos de carburantes o los futuros impuestos por circular por carreteras, que lo encarecerán todo, por ejemplo la alimentación, construcción etc etc. Y mientras este gobierno asegurando que no pueden bajar el iva en la luz porque desde Bruselas les han dado el toque de atención por los Ivas reducidos....si, por los reducidos tipo Iva reducido para el teatro y de esa índole, no cuando en electricidad estás entre los paises de Europa que más alto lo tienen.


----------



## InKilinaTor (6 Jun 2021)

Yomateix dijo:


> Acabo de leer en la página anterior que la solución es bajar la potencia contratada a 2,3kw y que solo saltaría si se tuviese una plantación de maria, varios aires acondicionados, horno, lavadora, todo a la vez y que no hay que hacer caso a quien diga lo contrario....no es serio. ¿Como puede dar nadie un consejo de este tipo? Y lo peor es que alguno habrá que lo haga y después tenga que pagar de nuevo para que le suban la potencia contratada. En mi caso tengo aire acondicionado por conductos, que ciertamente consume más al calentar/enfriar toda la vivienda (en mi caso cerrado en las habitaciones en que no se usa) pero con 3.3 de potencia al mínimo alguna vez (muy puntual eso si) ya me saltaba y estoy hablando de teniendo solo el aire al mínimo, nada más, como quisiera usar algo más tipo vitro u horno, olvidate. En cuanto lo ponías a potencia media te saltaba al minuto. Al final lo subí a 3.8 creo que lo tengo ahora y esa mínima diferencia en el fijo me compensa el no tener que estar pendiente de si salta o no (Y soy de los que lo ponen solo cuando lo necesitan, de normal aquí con abrir un par de ventanas no lo necesitas en verano) Evidentemente para un aire acondicionado de salón y un uso normal de electrodomésticos sobra con 3.3 pero de ahí a que con 2.3kw sobra para tenerlo todos a la vez y que quien diga lo contrario....en fin.
> 
> De todos modos el problema ya no es solo que suban la luz, es que este gobierno lo está subiendo absolutamente todo, comenzando por impuestos de carburantes o los futuros impuestos por circular por carreteras, que lo encarecerán todo, por ejemplo la alimentación, construcción etc etc. Y mientras este gobierno asegurando que no pueden bajar el iva en la luz porque desde Bruselas les han dado el toque de atención por los Ivas reducidos....si, por los reducidos tipo Iva reducido para el teatro y de esa índole, no cuando en electricidad estás entre los paises de Europa que más alto lo tienen.



Imagina esto en Francia, la culpa no es del gobierno, ni de los gilipollas como yo que le votaron, por qué nos mintió, así de sencillo, nos mintió y el Sánchez parece que quiere cargarse España, por lo menos al PSOE.

La culpa es nuestra, ni una puta manifestación en contra, somos el pueblo con más cojones de Europa y estamos aborregados.

También hay que lidiar con una crisis que no es culpa suya, pero joder, la putada de la luz va a ser gorda, el problema es que supongo que con la caída de ingresos hay que recaudar y el dinero sale de dónde siempre, es inevitable, pero como den más vueltas a la rosca la van a pasar, los pobres como yo, supongo que tú y el 90% de la población, estamos a un pelo de tener los precios de los mas caros de Europa en todo con unos ingresos a la altura de los mas baratos.


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## Fermoselle (6 Jun 2021)

Yomateix dijo:


> Acabo de leer en la página anterior que la solución es bajar la potencia contratada a 2,3kw y que solo saltaría si se tuviese una plantación de maria, varios aires acondicionados, horno, lavadora, todo a la vez y que no hay que hacer caso a quien diga lo contrario....no es serio. ¿Como puede dar nadie un consejo de este tipo? Y lo peor es que alguno habrá que lo haga y después tenga que pagar de nuevo para que le suban la potencia contratada. En mi caso tengo aire acondicionado por conductos, que ciertamente consume más al calentar/enfriar toda la vivienda (en mi caso cerrado en las habitaciones en que no se usa) pero con 3.3 de potencia al mínimo alguna vez (muy puntual eso si) ya me saltaba y estoy hablando de teniendo solo el aire al mínimo, nada más, como quisiera usar algo más tipo vitro u horno, olvidate. En cuanto lo ponías a potencia media te saltaba al minuto. Al final lo subí a 3.8 creo que lo tengo ahora y esa mínima diferencia en el fijo me compensa el no tener que estar pendiente de si salta o no (Y soy de los que lo ponen solo cuando lo necesitan, de normal aquí con abrir un par de ventanas no lo necesitas en verano) Evidentemente para un aire acondicionado de salón y un uso normal de electrodomésticos sobra con 3.3 pero de ahí a que con 2.3kw sobra para tenerlo todos a la vez y que quien diga lo contrario....en fin.
> 
> De todos modos el problema ya no es solo que suban la luz, es que este gobierno lo está subiendo absolutamente todo, comenzando por impuestos de carburantes o los futuros impuestos por circular por carreteras, que lo encarecerán todo, por ejemplo la alimentación, construcción etc etc. Y mientras este gobierno asegurando que no pueden bajar el iva en la luz porque desde Bruselas les han dado el toque de atención por los Ivas reducidos....si, por los reducidos tipo Iva reducido para el teatro y de esa índole, no cuando en electricidad estás entre los paises de Europa que más alto lo tienen.



Hoy dia ya no saltan "los plomos" todo lo que consumas por encima de la potencia contratada te lo cobraran a precio de
caviar .


----------



## Avila256 (6 Jun 2021)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Hoy dia ya no saltan "los plomos" todo lo que consumas por encima de la potencia contratada te lo cobraran a precio de
> caviar .



Bien es saberlo


----------



## Avila256 (6 Jun 2021)

Yomateix dijo:


> Acabo de leer en la página anterior que la solución es bajar la potencia contratada a 2,3kw y que solo saltaría si se tuviese una plantación de maria, varios aires acondicionados, horno, lavadora, todo a la vez y que no hay que hacer caso a quien diga lo contrario....no es serio. ¿Como puede dar nadie un consejo de este tipo? Y lo peor es que alguno habrá que lo haga y después tenga que pagar de nuevo para que le suban la potencia contratada. En mi caso tengo aire acondicionado por conductos, que ciertamente consume más al calentar/enfriar toda la vivienda (en mi caso cerrado en las habitaciones en que no se usa) pero con 3.3 de potencia al mínimo alguna vez (muy puntual eso si) ya me saltaba y estoy hablando de teniendo solo el aire al mínimo, nada más, como quisiera usar algo más tipo vitro u horno, olvidate. En cuanto lo ponías a potencia media te saltaba al minuto. Al final lo subí a 3.8 creo que lo tengo ahora y esa mínima diferencia en el fijo me compensa el no tener que estar pendiente de si salta o no (Y soy de los que lo ponen solo cuando lo necesitan, de normal aquí con abrir un par de ventanas no lo necesitas en verano) Evidentemente para un aire acondicionado de salón y un uso normal de electrodomésticos sobra con 3.3 pero de ahí a que con 2.3kw sobra para tenerlo todos a la vez y que quien diga lo contrario....en fin.
> 
> De todos modos el problema ya no es solo que suban la luz, es que este gobierno lo está subiendo absolutamente todo, comenzando por impuestos de carburantes o los futuros impuestos por circular por carreteras, que lo encarecerán todo, por ejemplo la alimentación, construcción etc etc. Y mientras este gobierno asegurando que no pueden bajar el iva en la luz porque desde Bruselas les han dado el toque de atención por los Ivas reducidos....si, por los reducidos tipo Iva reducido para el teatro y de esa índole, no cuando en electricidad estás entre los paises de Europa que más alto lo tienen.



Exacto subiendo todo lo que pueden.
Por qué cada vez hay más paguitas a la inmigración ILEGAL, si protestas eres racista y marcado.


----------



## nominefi (6 Jun 2021)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Hoy dia ya no saltan "los plomos" todo lo que consumas por encima de la potencia contratada te lo cobraran a precio de
> caviar .



creo que esto al final no se llevó a cabo y siguen "saltando los plomos"


----------



## kenny220 (6 Jun 2021)

yo tengo plan comercio con iberdrola, con horas punta, valle,etc

he recibido un email de iberdrola que dice que mi tarifa no se vera modificada.

a final de junio os cuento


----------



## Fermoselle (7 Jun 2021)

nominefi dijo:


> creo que esto al final no se llevó a cabo y siguen "saltando los plomos"



A mi no me saltan desde hace 6 u 8 años .................. Lo publicaron en el BOE en fin de semana .. leido en este foro


----------



## Yomateix (7 Jun 2021)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Hoy dia ya no saltan "los plomos" todo lo que consumas por encima de la potencia contratada te lo cobraran a precio de
> caviar.



Te equivocas, como ha dicho* nominefi *si que saltan y te estoy hablando de instalación nueva que desde el primer día ha tenido contador inteligente y si, en cuanto te pasas un minuto o dos de la potencia contratada, salta. Yo también leí hace tiempo que lo que pasaba por encima de tu potencia contratada te lo cobraban a un mayor precio, hace poco en este mismo foro aseguraron que esto no es así (no he buscado la información para ver si era de un modo u otro porque me dá igual) Si no te salta desde hace años es porque tienes más potencia contratada que la que llegas a consumir, es muy fácil de comprobar, en la página de tu distribuidor tienes los consumos diarios y tu potencia contratada para ver si estás cerca del límite o puedes bajar lo contratado. La normativa:

*Para Tarifas 2.X ( 2.0A, 2.0 DHA, 2.0 DHS, 2.1, 2.1DHA y 2.1 DHS) son todas aquellas en las que potencia contratada es menos de 15 kw.* 

*"*En estos casos la potencia contratada se limita mediante Interruptor de Control de Potencia ( ICP) *y con la llegada del contador inteligente, el mismo contador de luz ejerce de limitador*.

*En caso de superar la potencia contratada, disparará el dispositivo de control *que tengamos instalado y nos quedaremos sin suministro eléctrico, que no conseguiremos rearmar hasta que bajemos las cargas que tengamos enchufadas.

*Así, en este tipo de tarifa no existe penalización porque si te pasas “saltan los plomos”.*


----------



## nominefi (7 Jun 2021)

Yomateix dijo:


> Te equivocas, como ha dicho* nominefi *si que saltan y te estoy hablando de instalación nueva que desde el primer día ha tenido contador inteligente y si, en cuanto te pasas un minuto o dos de la potencia contratada, salta. Yo también leí hace tiempo que lo que pasaba por encima de tu potencia contratada te lo cobraban a un mayor precio, hace poco en este mismo foro aseguraron que esto no es así (no he buscado la información para ver si era de un modo u otro porque me dá igual) Si no te salta desde hace años es porque tienes más potencia contratada que la que llegas a consumir, es muy fácil de comprobar, en la página de tu distribuidor tienes los consumos diarios y tu potencia contratada para ver si estás cerca del límite o puedes bajar lo contratado. La normativa:
> 
> *Para Tarifas 2.X ( 2.0A, 2.0 DHA, 2.0 DHS, 2.1, 2.1DHA y 2.1 DHS) son todas aquellas en las que potencia contratada es menos de 15 kw.*
> 
> ...



A ver, que salta es una certeza porque yo con 2,3 como no ande con ojo me saltan. 
Me refería a que esa modificación que dice el forero estaba en el borrador del cambio este de junio pero finalmente no se puso y seguirá saltando como siempre.

Enviado desde mi RMX2155 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (7 Jun 2021)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Hoy dia ya no saltan "los plomos" todo lo que consumas por encima de la potencia contratada te lo cobraran a precio de
> caviar .



Eso no es cierto. Si tienes por debajo de 15 kw de potencia contratada te saltan los plomos y en ningún caso te cobran nada por exceso de potencia. Finalmente no han cambiado nada de eso.


----------



## Fuertes (7 Jun 2021)

Fermoselle dijo:


> A mi no me saltan desde hace 6 u 8 años .................. Lo publicaron en el BOE en fin de semana .. leido en este foro



Pero tampoco pagas excesos. Si no te saltan es porque hay un cierto margen, has de superar la contratada en un 30% de manera continua durante minutos, o doblarla durante unos cuantos segundos.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Jun 2021)

*Cuánto cuesta cargar un coche eléctrico con las tarifas de la luz que hay en España en 2021*

JESÚS MARTÍN@JesusMartin626
Comprarse un *coche eléctrico* empieza a ser una alternativa bastante viable para muchos conductores. El incremento de la capacidad de las baterías y la racionalización del uso del coche hacen que cada vez sean vehículos más aceptados por el gran público.
A medida que esta aceptación crece también lo hacen el resto de dudas asociadas, y posiblemente la más importante de ellas es cuánto cuesta recargar un coche eléctrico y cuándo hacerlo para ahorrar, especialmente con la nueva tarifa eléctrica de acceso 2.0TD. Vamos a tratar de recopilar los precios y las tarifas aplicables a la hora de afrontar la recarga tanto en un punto de carga doméstico como fuera de casa.

*¿Cuánto dinero cuesta recargar un coche eléctrico en casa?*







Para establecer una comparación homogénea vamos a imaginar que tenemos un *coche eléctrico con una batería de 40 kWh*, suficiente para hacer desplazamientos cotidianos en el día a día y recargarlo cada jornada al aparcar en casa.

¿Puedo enchufar un coche eléctrico en casa sin hacer nada? Sí. Ahora bien, tanto por consumo como por potencia demandada podemos tener que variar la *potencia contratada* en casa o ver qué opciones de tarifas se ajustan a nuestras necesidades. Los cambios de potencia contratada se pagan aparte, aunque hasta mayo de 2022 se podrán hacer dos cambios de potencia gratuitos.

_La potencia contratada varía en función de la cantidad y el tipo de electrodomésticos, el tamaño, el tipo de calefacción o las personas que viven en el domicilio, es decir, va de la mano del consumo eléctrico. Lo más habitual para una casa pequeña es una potencia contratada de 3,45 kW y 15 A, pero si la compra de un coche eléctrico dispara el consumo tendremos que contratar quizá 6,9 kW y 35 A o superiores. Cada compañía establece los precios de estos términos pero son fijos en cada factura y no suelen variar demasiado._


Como las compañías suministradoras de electricidad pueden establecer libremente el precio del kWh, tomaremos el valor de referencia del precio voluntario para el pequeño consumidor recogido en el Real Decreto 216/2014 del 28 de marzo y que se puede consultar en el Portal de Transparencia de la Red Eléctrica Española (ESIOS).
Cabe recordar que la tarifa de PVPC está regulada por el Gobierno, y su coste varía cada hora del día en función de la oferta y la demanda. Estas tarifas solo las ofertan las Comercializadoras de Último Recurso, designadas por el Ministerio de Industria, a usuarios con potencias igual o inferior a 10 kW.








_En lo que respecta a la nueva tarifa eléctrica de acceso 2.0TD, los peajes y cargos tienen 2 franjas horarias para la potencia y 3 franjas horarias para el consumo, con diferentes precios en todas ellas.
Los tres tramos horarios son: punta, llano y valle._

_Punta (P1): de 10-14 h y de 18-22 h de lunes a viernes._
_Normal (P2): de 8-10 h, de 14-18 h y de 22-24 h de lunes a viernes._
_Valle (P3): desde las 00:00 h a 8 h los días laborables y las 24 horas de los sábados, domingos y festivos nacionales._
_En Ceuta y Melilla el horario punta se retrasa una hora: empieza a las 11 horas y acaba a las 15 horas y por las tardes de 19 a 23 horas._








De modo que si tienes un coche eléctrico o híbrido enchufable y quieres ahorrar en la factura de la luz, desde junio debes cargarlo por la noche o aprovechar durante los fines de semanas o días festivos. En total habrá 88 horas valle a la semana, el 52% del total.
Sin embargo, el horario punta está concentrado en dos periodos de 4 horas: 10 a 14 horas y de 18 a 22 horas. En total habrá 40 horas punta a la semana, y el precio está siendo mucho más caro que antes.
Hablando de cifras, en ESIOS podemos ver cómo a día 2 de junio de 2021 a las 02:00 el precio del kWh era de 0,11253 euros/kWh para la tarifa 2.0TD, mientras que a las 12 am era de 0,23668 euros/kWh, y a las 22 horas era de 0,15092 euros/kWh.


_Tomando como referencia el precio más bajo, el de la franja nocturna o valle (0,11253 euros/kWh), habrá que sumar los impuestos (Impuesto sobre la Electricidad del 5,1127% y el IVA del 21%), lo que nos dejaría un total de 0,1431 euros por kWh con el precio medio a día 2 de junio de 2021.

A efectos prácticos, cuando llega la hora de cargar el coche eléctrico, si hemos consumido la mitad de la batería en un día tendríamos que recargar 20 kWh, lo que nos dejaría unos tiempos de recarga de casi 6 horas para recarga a 3,45 kW (15 A) o 3,5 horas a 6,9 kW (35 A)._








En el primer caso haríamos la recarga de 6 horas dentro de las ocho horas disponible del periodo valle tomando como referencia su tarifa reducida (20 kW / 6 h x 0,11253€/kWh), dando como resultado un coste de 0,38 euros. En el segundo caso, a 6,9 kW haríamos una recarga de 3,5 horas también aprovechando el tramo valle, lo que nos daría un coste de 0,64 euros. Mensualmente acumularíamos un gasto en recargas de 11,4y 19,2 euros, respectivamente.

A este gasto por recarga habrá que sumar el precio de la potencia contratada, un precio que depende de cada compañía. Tomaremos como ejemplo la Tarifa One Luz 3 Periodos de Endesa, cuyo valor es de 0,378113 €/kW. Con una potencia de 3,45 kW el coste mensual (30 días) sería de 39,13 euros y de 78,26 euros a 6,9 kW. Ambos precios incluyen, eso sí, el Impuesto de electricidad (5,11269632%) y el IVA (21%).

_De esta manera, haciendo un uso constante del coche eléctrico y recargando 30 días (que en realidad serían menos para la mayoría de los casos), tendríamos un coste mensual de 50,53 euros para 3,45 kW,y de 97,45 para el de 6,9 kW con impuestos.










Cuánto cuesta cargar un coche eléctrico con las tarifas de la luz que hay en España en 2021


Comprarse un coche eléctrico empieza a ser una alternativa bastante viable para muchos conductores. El incremento de la capacidad de las baterías y la...




www.motorpasion.com




_
Este sería un gasto asociado de manera inseparable a la compra de un coche eléctrico que, además, siguen siendo una opción mucho más cara en cuanto al desembolso inicial en comparación con un coche de combustión tradicional. Pero, ¿se puede amortizar un coche eléctrico a través del ahorro en las recargas?_ Sí, pero habría que recorrer unos 200.000 km a lo largo de su vida útil._

*Recargar el coche eléctrico fuera de casa*








_El precio medio en las electrolineras se mantiene en torno a los 0,50 euros por kWh recargado, aunque hay variaciones dependiendo de cada establecimiento. Así, una recarga de 40 kWh nos arrojaría un coste de 20 euros._

Además de las electrolineras, hay iniciativas de ámbito privado que pueden servirnos para cargar en casos concretos. El más conocido es el de Tesla y sus Supercargadores, que actualmente cuentan en España con una treintena de puntos repartidos por todo el territorio y una pléyade de puntos de carga en destino asociados.
Sin contar a los clientes más antiguos de la marca beneficiados con las recargas gratuitas, la marca sigue cobrando una tarifa de 0,31 euros por kWh. Recargar 40 kWh en una batería costaría 12,4 euros, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que sólo los propietarios de Tesla pueden conectarse a estos puntos de recarga.

_Por otro lado está Ionity, que continúa su rápida expansión por Europa. Después de implantarse con una tarifa de 8 euros por recarga, la red de Ionitiy actualizó sus tarifas en enero de 2020 pasando a cobrar 0,79 euros por kWh. Este precio es considerablemente más caro que el resto de ofertas del mercado, pero será aplicable a aquellos que quieran recargar su coche sin tener un acuerdo de suministro con alguna de las marcas de la alianza.

De esta manera, los 40 kWh de recarga que hemos tomado de ejemplo pasarían a costar 31,60 euros. Una cifra muy superior al resto de opciones y que pasaría a interesar exclusivamente cuando no hay más remedio que recargar y no hay un punto de carga alternativo cerca._


----------



## Carles Lòpes (8 Jun 2021)

Podemos no lo permitira LOL


----------



## eltonelero (8 Jun 2021)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Imagina esto en Francia, la culpa no es del gobierno, ni de los gilipollas como yo que le votaron, por qué nos mintió, así de sencillo, nos mintió y el Sánchez parece que quiere cargarse España, por lo menos al PSOE.
> 
> La culpa es nuestra, ni una puta manifestación en contra, somos el pueblo con más cojones de Europa y estamos aborregados.
> 
> También hay que lidiar con una crisis que no es culpa suya, pero joder, la putada de la luz va a ser gorda, el problema es que supongo que con la caída de ingresos hay que recaudar y el dinero sale de dónde siempre, es inevitable, pero como den más vueltas a la rosca la van a pasar, los pobres como yo, supongo que tú y el 90% de la población, estamos a un pelo de tener los precios de los mas caros de Europa en todo con unos ingresos a la altura de los mas baratos.



Habría manifa si fuera el PP
Con todo lo malo que es el PP al menos su ventaja cuando está en el gobierno es que no se le permite ni una décima parte de lo que se le permite a la mafia del Psoe.


----------



## carval (8 Jun 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Eso no es cierto. Si tienes por debajo de 15 kw de potencia contratada te saltan los plomos y en ningún caso te cobran nada por exceso de potencia. Finalmente no han cambiado nada de eso.



Pero saltan en casa o en el contador? Aquí cada uno dice una cosa y creo que su opinión es de las fiables. Si saltan en el contador y no tienes acceso al mismo en ese momento qué haces?

Y tengo otra duda. Es posible contratar 3Kw de potencia en lugar de 3.45? Se pagaría menos supongo y ya es menos probable que te salten que si tienes 2.3 Kw. Se supone que puede contratarse potencia en múltiplos de 1Kw según la ley de 2018. No sé si lo han cambiado ahora.


----------



## Mengardo (8 Jun 2021)

En principio salta en el ICP en casa si lo tienes, creo que tiene menos tolerancia que el del contador.
Si no tienes ICP en casa saltará el del contador. 
Si tienes iberdrola puedes rearmarlo a través de la aplicación móvil, en otras compañías no se si se puede.


Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (8 Jun 2021)

carval dijo:


> Pero saltan en casa o en el contador? Aquí cada uno dice una cosa y creo que su opinión es de las fiables. Si saltan en el contador y no tienes acceso al mismo en ese momento qué haces?
> 
> Y tengo otra duda. Es posible contratar 3Kw de potencia en lugar de 3.45? Se pagaría menos supongo y ya es menos probable que te salten que si tienes 2.3 Kw. Se supone que puede contratarse potencia en múltiplos de 1Kw según la ley de 2018. No sé si lo han cambiado ahora.



Salta el contador, pero lo puedes rearmar desde casa bajando el interruptor general 3 segundos y volviéndolo a subir.



La potencia contratada puede ser cualquier múltiplo de 0,1 kw. 3 kw lo es.


----------



## OYeah (8 Jun 2021)

A ver, chavales, no hago más que ver planes y no hay ni uno que me salve de la quema. Ni uno.

No, el PVPC tampoco.

Solo el bono social. Un 25% de descuento.

Esto pinta feo feo.

Sin impuestos, a pelo, hoy:


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A ver, chavales, no hago más que ver planes y no hay ni uno que me salve de la quema. Ni uno.
> 
> No, el PVPC tampoco.
> 
> ...




Los que saben tienen PVPC ,sigue siendo el mas conveniente


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## OYeah (9 Jun 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Los que saben tienen PVPC ,sigue siendo el mas conveniente




¿Te has molestado en sacar cuentas? ¿Es que no ves cuando es más barata la luz en PVPC? A las 2 de la mañana!!! Y a las 21 rejonazo!!!!!!!

Si pudiera pillar un plan que me dijera que voy a pagar 0.12 por todo el dia lo cogia ya.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Te has molestado en sacar cuentas? ¿Es que no ves cuando es más barata la luz en PVPC? A las 2 de la mañana!!! Y a las 21 rejonazo!!!!!!!
> 
> Si pudiera pillar un plan que me dijera que voy a pagar 0.12 por todo el dia lo cogia ya.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Jun 2021)

__





¿6 horas de aire acondicionado 10 EUROS?


a mi me sube el recibo 11 euros al MES por el aire acondicionado A ti lo que se te sube es la polla de un moro por el culo, rojo de mierda




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Fuertes (14 Jun 2021)

Para dar un poco de perspectiva, pongo el precio promedio del PVPC de los 12 días que llevamos con los nuevos peajes.
Asumiendo una proporción de consumos de 25% en punta, 25% en llano y 50% en valle, da un precio promedio de 0,146 eur/kWh (sin impuestos)


----------



## OYeah (14 Jun 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Para dar un poco de perspectiva, pongo el precio promedio del PVPC de los 12 días que llevamos con los nuevos peajes.
> Asumiendo una proporción de consumos de 25% en punta, 25% en llano y 50% en valle, da un precio promedio de 0,146 eur/kWh (sin impuestos)
> Ver archivo adjunto 684709




A ver, Fuentes. 50% en valle es mucho, y aún asi sale a 0.17 o 0.18 el Kwh medio. Es mucho. Es lo mismo que están ofreciendo por ahi por los planes estables, incluso más cara.

0.1324 sin impuestos el estable de Iberdrola, las 24 horas. Hombre ya, se han cargado el Valle y el PVPC.


----------



## f700b (14 Jun 2021)

Más de 32 céntimos hoy a las 20h


----------



## Mengardo (14 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A ver, Fuentes. 50% en valle es mucho, y aún asi sale a 0.17 o 0.18 el Kwh medio. Es mucho. Es lo mismo que están ofreciendo por ahi por los planes estables, incluso más cara.
> 
> 0.1324 sin impuestos el estable de Iberdrola, las 24 horas. Hombre ya, se han cargado el Valle y el PVPC.



Estoy contigo, en bulb esta a 0,1395 todo el día, el problema puede estar en los fines de semana, que en PVPC son valle y "se supone"que sera mas barato que eso.
Resumiendo 22 dias mas barato que pvpc y 8 dias mas caro.
Y si, 50% en valle es mucho yo hago entre 25 o 30 en valle

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (14 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> A ver, Fuentes. 50% en valle es mucho



¿ Conoces tus proporciones de consumo P1-P2-P3 ? Las puedes ver en el contador, que llevan 3 meses grabando datos según los nuevos periodos.
No me sirven los comentarios de "me parece mucho/poco/regular"
Las mías son 26-28-46 (punta-llano-valle)


----------



## Mengardo (14 Jun 2021)

Me corrijo, hago entre un 20% y un 025% en valle






Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (14 Jun 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Me corrijo, hago entre un 20% y un 025% en valle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No veo de donde sacas el 20-25, veo unas barras de 3 colores pero no los cálculos

Contando los pixels de esa imagen que has puesto, me sale que en los últimos 7 días tu consumo en valle es del 51,45%


----------



## aventurero artritico (14 Jun 2021)

la luz está entre un 50 y un 150% más cara que hace un año


----------



## Mengardo (14 Jun 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> No veo de donde sacas el 20-25, veo unas barras de 3 colores pero no los cálculos



Esos colores creo que representan el porcentaje en cada tramo, vale que no dan cifras pero se entiende que si el color que representa el valle no es ni el 25%del total el consumo sera ese ¿O no?.
Y yo he sido un acérrimo defensor del PVPC+DHA pero ahora ya no lo tengo tan claro.
En fin toca esperar la factura y hacer numeros.
Aquí igual se ve mas claro






Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mengardo (14 Jun 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> No veo de donde sacas el 20-25, veo unas barras de 3 colores pero no los cálculos
> 
> Contando los pixels de esa imagen que has puesto, me sale que en los últimos 7 días tu consumo en valle es del 51,45%
> Ver archivo adjunto 684806



Claro, por eso he dicho que la diferencia a favor del PVPC puede estar en los fines de semana que es valle.
Lo laborables ya vemos que hay tarifas en el mercado libre mas baratas.
En fin lo dicho a hacer numeros toca. 

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (14 Jun 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Claro, por eso he dicho que la diferencia a favor del PVPC puede estar en los fines de semana que es valle.
> Lo laborables ya vemos que hay tarifas en el mercado libre mas baratas.
> En fin lo dicho a hacer numeros toca.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Si, y los números han de incluir los fines de semana. Y son los que te he hecho, y te sale 51,5% en valle, que es más del 50% que había dicho yo.

Sobre si el PVPC es más caro o no que otra oferta, sólo tendrá sentido mirarlo pasados unos meses. El precio del PVPC sólo lo podemos saber hasta hoy, las ofertas para el mercado libre son para el próximo año. Comparar precios de fechas diferentes no tiene sentido.

Eso, que en los 12 primeros días de los nuevos peajes, el PVPC sale a 0,146 eur/kwh, y ofertas de mercado libre que lo mejoran


----------



## Mengardo (14 Jun 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Si, y los números han de incluir los fines de semana. Y son los que te he hecho, y te sale 51,5% en valle, que es más del 50% que había dicho yo.
> 
> Sobre si el PVPC es más caro o no que otra oferta, sólo tendrá sentido mirarlo pasados unos meses. El precio del PVPC sólo lo podemos saber hasta hoy, las ofertas para el mercado libre son para el próximo año. Comparar precios de fechas diferentes no tiene sentido.



Ciertamente no se puede comparar aún, esto acaba de empezar y partimos de una anomalía de precios en PVPC, esperemos que vuelvan por sus fueros y bajen , si no lo hace a mucha gente (sobre todo pequeño comercio y gente que los fines de semana los pasa fuera) no le interesará, porque si se saca de la ecuacion los fines de semana las ventajas del PVPC dejan de serlo.


Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fuertes (14 Jun 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Ciertamente no se puede comparar aún, esto acaba de empezar y partimos de una anomalía de precios en PVPC, esperemos que vuelvan por sus fueros y bajen , si no lo hace a mucha gente (sobre todo pequeño comercio y gente que los fines de semana los pasa fuera) no le interesará, porque si se saca de la ecuacion los fines de semana las ventajas del PVPC dejan de serlo.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



En efecto, para comercios con consumo sobretodo en laborable, los nuevos peajes son mortales.
Si te separas mucho de la proporción 25-25-50 de los hogares, el precio se dispara. Pero no sólo el PVPC, sino las tarifas de mercado libre con 3 precios tampoco les interesan. Hace poco me hablaban de un comercio con 81% de consumo en horario punta. Para esos casos la solución es clara: mercado libre de un solo precio el kwh (0,139 eur/kwh en bulb, por ejemplo).


----------



## Chapapote1 (14 Jun 2021)

A ver si alguien me puede echar un cable. Tengo el contador roto desde octubre del año pasado. Sólo vinieron una vez a mirarlo y no estaba en casa. Por más que llamé no vinieron más. Me siguen facturando estimadas desde entonces. Me llegó una carta hablando de los cambios actuales en pcvp y los precios estafa. Para esto ponía que tendrían que venir a revisar el contador para adaptarlo a la nueva tarificación. La cuestión es que tampoco han venido y no me han facturado consumo de luz del mes de mayo.

¿Qué está pasando?.


----------



## OYeah (14 Jun 2021)

Debéis añadir siempre los impuestos.

Y Bulb tiene solo una tarifa:





EDITO: TRATAN DE ENGAÑAR Y ES 0.1774 EL KWH. SU PÁGINA ES CONFUSA. SON PIRATAS.



La equivalente de Iberdrola es mejor.





De todas maneras uno ya va penando en poner aunque sean dos putas placas solares. Dos, que aunque me las roben me importa poco.


----------



## pabloiseguro (14 Jun 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Debéis añadir siempre los impuestos.
> 
> Y Bulb tiene solo una tarifa, que es en dos tramos:
> 
> ...



Cómo va a ser buena, casi 0.18 de tarifa plana. Es una tarifa de mierda.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (14 Jun 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> la luz está entre un 50 y un 150% más cara que hace un año



Exacto, solo hay que ver las horas nocturnas que están al triple de precio unos 10 u 11 ctms respecto a las mismas horas de hace un año 3 , 4 o 5 ctms


----------



## OYeah (14 Jun 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Cómo va a ser buena, casi 0.18 de tarifa plana. Es una tarifa de mierda.




Cierto, me la han metido por cinco minutos. 

Siempre me pasa igual, estoy hasta los cojones con ellos.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jun 2021)

No publican nada porque los precios deben ser superiores a los que suponemos


----------



## Armin Arlert (15 Jun 2021)

A 0,146 en lo que vamos de mes que es caro pero sigue siendo más barato que en el 80% de tarifas del mercado libre debe haber 1 o 2 que sale por unos 13 céntimos y pico el kw, pero por céntimo y medio paso de dar mi dinero a chiringuitos energéticos y al final el ahorro no son más que 3-4 euros al mes y sin contar que la potencia la cobran más cara que en pvpc. Cuando los precios empiecen a bajar en pvpc los de los chiringos seguirán cobrando igual y frotándose las manos.

Y eso que estos meses me perjudican para ajustar consumo en valle ya que mi vivienda tiene orientación oeste y meto mucho consumo de aire acondicionado en punta sino podría ser mejor.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Jun 2021)

Alguien con distribuidora Viesgo sabe ver en la app la energía maxima demandada en un momento concreto? 
te lo indica a lo largo de una hora de un día concreto.


----------



## f700b (15 Jun 2021)

Higos de fruta.
Estan inflando los precios para que la gente contrate tarifas planas.


----------



## Mengardo (15 Jun 2021)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> A 0,146 en lo que vamos de mes que es caro pero sigue siendo más barato que en el 80% de tarifas del mercado libre debe haber 1 o 2 que sale por unos 13 céntimos y pico el kw, pero por céntimo y medio paso de dar mi dinero a chiringuitos energéticos y al final el ahorro no son más que 3-4 euros al mes y sin contar que la potencia la cobran más cara que en pvpc. Cuando los precios empiecen a bajar en pvpc los de los chiringos seguirán cobrando igual y frotándose las manos.
> 
> Y eso que estos meses me perjudican para ajustar consumo en valle ya que mi vivienda tiene orientación oeste y meto mucho consumo de aire acondicionado en punta sino podría ser mejor.



Muy interesante, podrías indicar que aplicación es esa que realiza la comparativa?

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Petruska (15 Jun 2021)

f700b dijo:


> Higos de fruta.
> Estan inflando los precios para que la gente contrate tarifas planas.



Yo he contratado rel Plan Estable de Iberdrola. ¿Está mal?


----------



## Mengardo (15 Jun 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> Yo he contratado rel Plan Estable de Iberdrola. ¿Está mal?



Que precios te han dado? y muy importante , tienes que suscribir algun tipo de seguro de reparaciones? Porque por ahí suele irse el supuesto ahorro en el precio del kwh.porque si te ahorras 4€ en consumo y te meten 6 del supuesto seguro no es rentable

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Petruska (15 Jun 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Que precios te han dado? y muy importante , tienes que suscribir algun tipo de seguro de reparaciones? Porque por ahí suele irse el supuesto ahorro en el precio del kwh.porque si te ahorras 4€ en consumo y te meten 6 del supuesto seguro no es rentable
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



la factura me ha llegado hoy, es semanal, me han puesto una energia facturada a 0,17 el kilowatio, de ahí harán un 20 por ciento de descuento a lo largo del año, son unos 9 euros lo que he pagado de esto, luego en POTENCIA facturada a 0,11el kw de la punta y a 0, 005 el kw de la valle..total 3 euros con 50 céntimos. En total en una semana me ha venido una factura de 17 euros. Las siguientes facturas, con estos precios ya, serán mensuales. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Armin Arlert (15 Jun 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Muy interesante, podrías indicar que aplicación es esa que realiza la comparativa?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk



Es un bot de telegrama que se llama fotovoltaica bot, pones el archivo con tus datos descargados de la distribuidora y te lo calcula.


----------



## Mengardo (15 Jun 2021)

Armin Arlert dijo:


> Es un bot de telegrama que se llama fotovoltaica bot, pones el archivo con tus datos descargados de la distribuidora y te lo calcula.



Ok, gracias me pongo a ello

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## f700b (15 Jun 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> la factura me ha llegado hoy, es semanal, me han puesto una energia facturada a 0,17 el kilowatio, de ahí harán un 20 por ciento de descuento a lo largo del año, son unos 9 euros lo que he pagado de esto, luego en POTENCIA facturada a 0,11el kw de la punta y a 0, 005 el kw de la valle..total 3 euros con 50 céntimos. En total en una semana me ha venido una factura de 17 euros. Las siguientes facturas, con estos precios ya, serán mensuales. ¿Qué os parece?



Lo mismo me equivoco, pero creo que están inflando los precios para que la gente contrate un plan fijo u en unos meses volverá a lo normal.
Hay lo tienes que ver tu y calcular cuánto te hubiera salido con precio regulado.
Se aprovechan de que la gente ni entiende la factura ni se calienta la cabeza por unos euros .
En principio lo veo caro, pero bueno esque la electricidad ahora mismo está carísima.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (15 Jun 2021)

Viendo el tema de la nueva factura he escuchado que se pueden contratar dos potencias distintas para el periodo valle y punta (y el precio en la de valle es una clavada) ¿En qué periodo entra el llano?

En punta no consumo una mierda y podría bajarlo a 2.5 sin problemas, pero en llano y valle necesito mantener los 4kW.


----------



## kasper98 (15 Jun 2021)

El precio de la luz alcanzará hoy su nivel más alto desde Filomena, con más de 90 euros por megavatio hora


El precio medio de la luz en el mercado mayorista alcanzará este martes su nivel más alto en lo que va de junio, mes en el que también ha entrado en vigor la nueva estructura de...




www.elmundo.es





Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OYeah (15 Jun 2021)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir...


----------



## OYeah (15 Jun 2021)

Me estás matando lentamente, peñuelas...






La fé en la Humanidad al menos.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## carval (16 Jun 2021)

Creo que lo he visto en otro lugar pero no lo encuentro. 
Sabiendo el consumo en kWh en una franja horaria se puede calcular la potencia mínima que se necesitaría contratar para que no saltarán los plomos?.
Por ejemplo si estoy consumiendo 10 kWh, qué potencia necesito?


----------



## credulo (16 Jun 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Alguien con distribuidora Viesgo sabe ver en la app la energía maxima demandada en un momento concreto?
> te lo indica a lo largo de una hora de un día concreto.



Yo no he podido, solo te dan la máxima en una hora. Por lo que leo solo lo proporcionan para los que tienen maxímetro y "no corte de luz" contratado. Mis consumos por hora son ridículos y creo que puedo bajar potencia. Acabo de solicitar por la app una lectura programada a ver qué tal funciona...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Jun 2021)

credulo dijo:


> Yo no he podido, solo te dan la máxima en una hora. Por lo que leo solo lo proporcionan para los que tienen maxímetro y "no corte de luz" contratado. Mis consumos por hora son ridículos y creo que puedo bajar potencia. Acabo de solicitar por la app una lectura programada a ver qué tal funciona...



Investigaré porque creo que podré bajar de 4,6 a 3,5 y todo suma a fin de año


----------



## OYeah (17 Jun 2021)

Gracias, peñuelas, pero eso es la tarifa normal, no la valle, o no te he entendido bien. Pareces decir que no tenias DH, pero creia que era obligatorio.

¿Y antes o después de impuestos?


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Jun 2021)

*Bruselas obliga a España a informarle de los precios reales de la electricidad*

El Gobierno había pedido una prórroga de dos años para aplicar el Reglamento Europeo
Transición Ecológica saca a consulta pública el lista de comercializadoras que deberán informar





Teresa Ribera, vicepresidenta de Transición Ecológica


Rubén Esteller
9/06/2021 - 18:44

La Comisión Europea ha obligado a España a exigir a las comercializadoras de electricidad que le informen de los precios que cobran a los consumidores finales para poder entregar a la Oficina Estadística Europea, Eurostat, unos datos comparables a los del resto de países. La exigencia, una obligación impuesta por la Comisión desde 2016, todavía no se había trasladado a la normativa española, ya que el Gobierno pidió una excepción en el año 2018 para dar a conocer estos datos. Ahora, transcurrida la prórroga solicitada a Bruselas, el Ejecutivo acaba de dar los primeros pasos para tener los datos más afinados correspondientes al segundo semestre del año y poder así entregárselos a Eurostat.

Para hacerlo, el Ministerio de Transición Ecológica aprobó a finales de abril una Orden TED/456/2021, por la que se determinaba el contenido y las condiciones en las que el Ministerio debe recibir la información sobre los precios aplicados a los consumidores finales. Dicha Orden entró en vigor el pasado 13 de mayo de 2021 y obliga ahora a fijar las compañías encargadas de informar.

A partir de ahora, antes del 1 de diciembre de cada año, la Comisión Nacional de los Mercados y la Competencia remitirá a la Dirección General de Política Energética y Minas una propuesta de listado de comercializadoras obligadas a remitir la información relativa a los precios aplicados a los consumidores de energía eléctrica pero para este año, el Gobierno acaba de sacar a consulta pública las empresas que deberán cumplir con todos estos requerimientos de información.

La medida de la Comisión Europea pretende poder comparar con una mayor precios los precios de la electricidad que se están registrando en cada país.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Jun 2021)

amego, me han sableado el recibo de la luz todos los meses

y este agárrate los machos que vas a alucinar


----------



## Chortina de Humo (19 Jun 2021)

@Breakeven Puto cinico, estas 24/7 en el foro que canta a la legua que estas a sueldo, de mamapollas.

Como explicas que en la factura te metan un impuesto y luego le metan otro impuesto, el iva, al total? Oferta y demanda?  que la abuela fuma?


----------



## Chortina de Humo (19 Jun 2021)

20 centimitos el mensaje o como vais los cms?


----------



## sikBCN (19 Jun 2021)

El susto vendrá en la primera factura de Junio.


----------



## cepeda33 (19 Jun 2021)

Yo le voy a decir a mi empresa que se acabo el teletrabajar si o si.

Eso o que me paguen la factura del la luz, que llega el verano y el AA va a ser imprescindible.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## f700b (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## f700b (21 Jun 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Fruta


----------



## Mengardo (21 Jun 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Y a mi que esta tía me parece una perfecta imbécil, es una apreciación mía pero me lo parece

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## Carles Lòpes (21 Jun 2021)

Si se puede pagar mas


----------



## junio (22 Jun 2021)

pues yo en esta factura un .35 % mas.

y esta bonificada, por familia numerosa


----------



## Mengardo (22 Jun 2021)

Hoy me ha llegado la factura con los nuevos precios.
...... Simplemente indignante, 91 kwh 22,40€ en esa proporción un consumo de 295kwh como el mes pasado ( que ya era caro de cojones 58€) me saldría mas de 70€
Pero no me importa todo sea por la huella de carbono, el calentamiento hueval , el fistro invernadero, y la salud mental de greta majareta.
Amos jombre que no se diga que no tenemos conciencia ecologica

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blogan (25 Jun 2021)

Menudos palos

Yo tenía DH y me ha subido un 0,3% a igualdad de kwh

La potencia ha bajado un poco y compensa un poco.

No se que mierda contratais.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (25 Jun 2021)

Ojo mañana más caro de madrugada que de 12 a 18:00


----------



## OYeah (26 Jun 2021)

Hay política en estas subastas. De repente están cortándose en ciertos dias, en otros no, y eso no tiene absolutamente ningún sentido. Están negociando a cara de perro el CNMC y el Gobierno.


----------



## f700b (27 Jun 2021)

Nos toman por tontos. Hoy a medio día a 3 céntimos y entre semana llega a 25.
Lo más gordo es como un compañero rojeras que está contento porque nos van a bajar el IVA unos meses.


----------



## f700b (30 Jun 2021)

Miedo me da.
No me ha llegado desde el 10 de mayo


----------



## plakaplaka (1 Jul 2021)

A mí me han pasado dos facturas, una de mayo comleto, y otra de los 9 primeros días de junio, supongo que por ciclos de facturación.

La piratada está en que, aunque mi gasto mensual viene siendo de unos 250-270 kWh (la mitad en valle), en la factura de mayo me han pasado solo 120 kWh (60+60), y han cascado a precios actualizados, en la factura de los 9 días de junio, 200 kWh (67 punta, 94 llano, 40 valle).

Son unos putos delincuentes.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (1 Jul 2021)

Habéis revisado las facturas y observado como han reflejado el concepto "coste de la energía"??


----------



## BurbuSound (1 Jul 2021)

Me he descargado el fichero de todo el mes de junio y vienen los consumos, pero no vienen los precios. Entiendo que aún no han hecho la factura y será por eso, pero si los precios ya están publicados de antemano, por qué no los ponen automáticamente.

Por otro lado me han cortado la facturación a 31/5 y supongo facturarán todo el mes de junio completo. A esperar parece que toca.

Sigo con 27-26-47 % en P1-P2-P3


----------



## Claire R (1 Jul 2021)

Chaini dijo:


> Vivo en un piso propiedad de mi familia, el año pasado cambiaron el AC...No me atrevo a encenderlo



En mayo llegó una factura de 35 euritos


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## FranMen (7 Jul 2021)

Os han dividido la factura de junio? Aparte de mayo que sí entiendo que me cobrasen medio mes por el cambio de facturación, de junio de momento me han mandado los primeros 15 días, por cierto 28€ cuando, antes por mes completo salía por 35-38. Subidón


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (7 Jul 2021)

François dijo:


> Me ha llegado la factura, 39 euros, menos que nunca.
> 
> Eso sí, he procurado poner menos lavadoras y todas a mediodia.



¿Periodo de facturación de 30 dias?


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (7 Jul 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Os han dividido la factura de junio? Aparte de mayo que sí entiendo que me cobrasen medio mes por el cambio de facturación, de junio de momento me han mandado los primeros 15 días, por cierto 28€ cuando, antes por mes completo salía por 35-38. Subidón



Tal cual. Además, fijate en el desglose. Hay con concepto llamado "precio de la energía" que sale por arte de magia.


----------



## François (7 Jul 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> ¿Periodo de facturación de 30 dias?



Ups me he colado con el gas (era 25/03 -28/05). Borro el mensaje.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Jul 2021)

TENDRÁN QUE SOPORTAR LA BAJADA DEL IVA

*Temor en las comercializadoras de luz: si no bajan los precios, habrá quiebras*
*Los precios marcan los futuros para el próximo otoño. Fuentes del sector señalan que habrá empresas que no podrán aguantar la tensión financiera actual*










Por 
Juan Cruz Peña
03/07/2021 - 05:00
La fuerte y repentina subida de la luz tiene consecuencias más allá del castigo al bolsillo de los usuarios. Muchas comercializadoras de luz, empresas que compran la energía eléctrica en el mercado mayorista para venderla a los consumidores finales, se enfrentan, en muchos casos, a un *panorama más que complicado*.

Fuentes del sector se temen lo peor ante el actual nivel de precios, históricamente alto. Pero lo que más les preocupa es que los futuros prevén que el elevado precio se mantendrá hasta al menos el último trimestre del año. Dichas previsiones reflejan que el MWh seguirá en una media de *100 euros*, cifra récord y completamente inusual.

La escalada de precios en tan corto plazo de tiempo no se preveía y ha cogido con el pie cambiado a muchos operadores. *Y no se prevé solución a corto plazo*, actores como la CNMC o la propia vicepresidenta Cuarta para la Transición Ecológica, Teresa Ribera, también estimaban esta misma semana que se mantengan los elevados precios durante meses.






La escalada récord de luz, gas y carburante neutraliza las rebajas fiscales del Gobierno

Juan Cruz Peña
El negocio de las comercializadoras es muy intensivo en capital. Necesitan tener una operativa financiera muy saneada para evitar problemas. Ahora la complicación es para aquellos que llegan con una gran parte de la energía que ya han comprometido con sus clientes a un determinado precio *sin haber cerrado el suministro* en el mercado mayorista.


Al igual que sucedió en 2018, cuando las condiciones no eran tan extremas como en la actualidad, muchas empresas *romperán los contratos más onerosos*. "Pero en el peor de los casos* puede haber quiebras*", aseguran desde una comercializadora.

El precedente de 2018, cuando subió con fuerza la luz en el mercado mayorista, ya produjo estos efectos. *Incluso grandes firmas como Naturgy* decidieron acogerse a las cláusulas de salida y dejar de suministrar a varios clientes de gran tamaño. En ese momento ya hubo empresas que entraron en quiebra. No solo en España. Iberdrola aumentó su base de clientes en Reino Unido tras quedarse con los clientes de varias comercializadoras quebradas.






Naturgy rompe con grandes clientes por no aplicarles la subida de la luz
Juan Cruz Peña

La insolvencia de firmas independientes de luz *restringe la competencia* y por otro lado refuerza a los operadores incumbentes, que ya copan el 90% del mercado. Pero incluso para estas, la situación puede ser perjudicial.

Históricamente, Endesa, primera comercializadora eléctrica de España, tiene más clientes que capacidad de generación, por lo que tiene que comprar lo que no produce en el mercado. A la luz del contexto actual, se espera que sus resultados se vean *penalizados en el primer semestre* de 2021 y que continúe sufriendo en la segunda mitad del año.

Desde el lado de los consumidores de tamaño medio o grande, destacan que la actual situación de precios es complicada a la hora de renovar los contratos y las eléctricas, a diferencia de lo que suele ser habitual, les están ofreciendo tarifas planas por varios años, cuando lo normal es negocia año a año.

*Tendrán que soportar la bajada del IVA*

Por si todo esto fuera poco, las compañías van a contar con un lastre adicional, lo que castiga en gran medida a aquellas firmas con menos recursos. La reciente bajada del IVA a los usuarios de luz del 21% al 10% no se traslada a los pagos que a su vez tienen que hacer las comercializadoras. Esto significa que, mientras las compañías recibirán un 10% de IVA, ellas tendrán que *pagar a sus proveedores* —compra de energía, pago a la distribuidora por el acceso a la red, etc.— al 21%.

Al no ser un consumidor final, pueden deducirse este gasto, pero *tienen que soportar ese pago durante meses*, lo que a la postre implica que las comercializadoras financiarán gran parte de la bajada del IVA. Hacienda no tendrá que devolver este pago hasta meses después.
Juan Cruz Peña
Otra comercializadora consultada por este asunto cree que el Real Decreto con el que se pretende abaratar la luz debería haber reducido el IVA al 10% también para las comercializadoras, lo que no tensionaría aún más su caja. "Tal y como está diseñado, las comercializadoras* financian la bajada del IVA a Hacienda*", se queja un operador del sector.

La volatilidad y los elevadísimos precios de la luz no pasan desapercibidos para las empresas consumidoras, como destacó esta semana la patronal de grandes consumidores AEGE. Este mismo viernes, *Grupo Minersa advertía a sus inversores *internacionales en una emisión de bonos del riesgo que supone para su operativa los elevados costes energéticos. Otro frente que amenaza la recuperación económica pospandemia.


----------



## luron (16 Jul 2021)

En mi caso, respecto al mes de junio del año he pagado algo más de siete euros de diferencia (antes no tenía discriminación horaria y ahora he estado poniendo lavadoras y lavavajillas en horario "barato") y contando con que el IVA aplicado es del 10%, haciendo un poco la cuenta de la vieja he pagado por la electricidad un 25% de más.

Y todavía conozco a votantes de PSOE que defienden esto (fanáticos absolutos que nunca cambiarán y que nos llevarán a la más absoluta ruina).


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2021)

*El precio de la luz se dispara registrando máximos de hace dos décadas, pero hay soluciones para cargar un coche eléctrico*






VICTORIA FUENTES@viky_fu3ntes

No ha pasado ni un mes desde que el Gobierno anunció un paquete de medidas destinadas a que los consumidores paguen menos en la factura de la luz y ya tenemos *récord histórico de precio en las tarifas reguladas de la luz* y en plena ola de calor.
Pero además, este martes el precio del mercado mayorista de electricidad batirá su récord anual, con la tarifa más alta que hemos visto en dos décadas: *101,82 euros por megavatio hora* (MWh), o 0,2677 euros el kilovatio hora (kWh).



*Las horas más caras que nos dejará este histórico martes 20 de julio*







En la jornada de hoy se producirán tres periodos de hora punta, donde los precios del kWh registrarán máximos:

*10 am-13 pm*: las tarifas oscilan entre los 0,2522 y los 0,2554 euros el kWh.
*18 pm y 22 pm*: pagaremos entre 0,2515 a 0,2677 euros el kWh.
*21 pm-22pm*: en este tramo horario el precio volverá a tocar techo a 0,2677 euros el kWh.

EN MOTORPASIÓN
Cuánto cuesta cargar un coche eléctrico con las tarifas de la luz que hay en España en 2021
Desde enero de 2002 no se veían cifras tan escandalosas, cuando el MWh se pagó a más de 103 euros.

*Las horas más baratas para cargar un coche eléctrico*






Fuente: CNMC.
Teniendo en cuenta esta subida y a modo de croquis, queda claro que cargar las baterías de un coche eléctrico o híbrido enchufable sigue siendo recomendable en las horas valle; es decir, *por la noche o los fines de semana*:
Desde las 00:00 h a 8 h los días laborables y las 24 horas de los sábados, domingos y festivos nacionales.

*Qué hay detrás de este subidón de la luz*







Europa vive actualmente una escasez de gas natural, lo que está haciendo que los precios suban como la espuma, ayudados por un encarecimiento de los derechos de emisión de CO₂ (que pagamos directamente los consumidores) y de menos porcentaje de renovables en el mix energético.
Y es que la participación de energías renovables, como la eólica, abaratan el coste de la electricidad. Por su parte, *la escasez de gas natural en Europa augura un invierno -también- de facturas muy altas*.
Las reservas de gas natural en Europa se sitúan en un -50 % de las registradas en 2020, a medida que Asia aumenta su demanda y Rusia estrangula la oferta.


Argelia, principal proveedor de gas natural a España, tiene intención de garantizar un mayor suministro, pero Marruecos ha expresado sus reticencias.
Las altísimas temperaturas registradas tampoco ayudan, y lo vemos reflejado en la factura del mismo modo que cuando las temperaturas son muy bajas. Al final, el consumidor siempre paga más caro cuando más necesita consumir energía: cuando hay más demanda.

*Una medida del Gobierno que ha quedado en agua de borrajas*







El Real Decreto-ley recién aprobado por el Gobierno reduce el IVA del 21 % al 10 % hasta fin de año a los consumidores con potencia contratada hasta 10 kW si el precio medio del mercado supera los 45 euros por MWh.
También se reduce aun 10 % de IVA con independencia del precio del mercado y de la potencia contratada, con esto se pretende que la factura se reduzca "alrededor de un 12 % para los consumidores domésticos".
Sin embargo, esta medida ha quedado sepultada por una *subida del 34,6 % con respecto a julio del año pasado* en la factura mensual del usuario medio, que se situaría en 84,35 euros, según datos de Facua-Consumidores en Acción.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## dac1 (23 Jul 2021)

Yo 10 euros mas


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2021)

*Los resultados de 2020 para Hywind, el primer parque eólico marino flotante comercial del Reino Unido, son terribles. La pérdida subyacente aumentó de £ 14 a £ 5 millones. Solo £ 23 millones de subsidios lo mantienen (ejem) a flote.

Su costo nivelado es de £ 224 / MWh, * cinco * veces el costo de las turbinas de gas.*


----------



## vic252525 (23 Jul 2021)

Facturita recibida nave industrial 4 trabajadores trifasica menos de 15 kw, siempre se hace mismo horario y uso de maquinas en las mismas horas , este mes frente al anterior el dobre exacto, respecto año pasado lo mismo.
Gracias salimos mas fuertes! la maquina de refrescos la van a desconectar ya que pierden pasta a 0.25 cts kw mas iva.


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Jul 2021)

*La Gran Bretaña verde enfrenta la crisis energética invernal*


----------



## herodes2 (23 Jul 2021)

Bueno, pues ya he recibido la factura de junio 2021, la comparo con la de mayo 2021, mes de mayo me facturan 27 días con 103kw potencia 2,3 PVPC y DH, precio de25,43€.
Mes de junio facturan 34 días con 131kw ya con los tres periodos y tal precio final 31,69€.
Hago el cálculo de gasto por día ya que como facturan como facturan te hacen tirar de calculadora, pongo el 21% de iva en junio para comparar con mayo y porque esto es transitorio y en enero será al 21%, con todo ello me da una subida de mayo a junio por comparables del 12,5%, veo que lo han hecho de tal manera que lo que sean familias de 4 o más personas o pequeños negocios sin acceso a descuentos de las electricas el % de subida puede ser muy, muy fuerte; ahora bien, estamos a 23 de julio y no veo a las rrss ardiendo así que me parece que la gente pasa de todo.


----------



## Polietileno (25 Jul 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Un dia de verano a las 7 de la mañana . Ya pero la realidad es que el 52% de la energía electrica producida es renovable y la eólica es la que mayor produce a lo largo del año, más que la nuclear este año y ya para siempre.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2021)

El Engaño de la Factura de la Luz: Sólo el 35% de la Factura es Consumo real | Carlos Cuesta


Los que pedían dimisiones cuando en medio de un temporal subía un 4% la luz con Rajoy, porque necesitan excusas para conseguir lo que quieren (Dinero y Poder) son los que no dijeron nada cuando subió ...




odysee.com


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2021)

*El experimento de energías renovables de Alemania ha terminado.

Para 2025, habrá gastado $ 580 mil millones para hacer que la electricidad sea casi 2 veces más cara y 10 veces más intensiva en carbono que la de Francia.

La razón por la que las energías renovables no pueden impulsar la civilización moderna es porque nunca se suponía que lo hicieran.*


----------



## Pepinho (27 Jul 2021)

Factura fiticia.235 euros. Llamo al defensor del cliente y me dicen que es error de lectura y me lo compensarán el mes que viene. Es una casa que sólo uso en agosto y tengo todas las facturas mes a mes.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Jul 2021)

*Los australianos no quieren "medidas sobre el cambio climático" si eso significa sacrificar puestos de trabajo, electricidad asequible y prosperidad nacional, y la clase política debe tomar nota.*


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Jul 2021)

Acaban de cobrarme la última factura y no he notado ninguna subida, ha ascendido a 48 euros que es lo que pago habitualmente.


----------



## r@in (30 Jul 2021)

vic252525 dijo:


> Facturita recibida nave industrial 4 trabajadores trifasica menos de 15 kw, siempre se hace mismo horario y uso de maquinas en las mismas horas , este mes frente al anterior el dobre exacto, respecto año pasado lo mismo.
> Gracias salimos mas fuertes! la maquina de refrescos la van a desconectar ya que pierden pasta a 0.25 cts kw mas iva.



Solución aportada por el gobierno: Pongan las máquinas por la noche.

Yo acabo de comprar un horno de 6000W para secar barnices y pinturas. Miedo me da ponerlo a funcionar.


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Jul 2021)

*Un repunte de 6 meses en los precios del gas no puede explicar la tendencia de 20 años en los precios de la electricidad. Solo las energías renovables pueden hacer eso.*


----------



## herodes2 (31 Jul 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Acaban de cobrarme la última factura y no he notado ninguna subida, ha ascendido a 48 euros que es lo que pago habitualmente.



Claro, has calculado el IVA al 10% para mitigar la subida? Piensa que esto sólo es temporal hasta enero 2022 y para que el personal no se revolucione, pero teniéndolo en cuenta la subida real minima anda sobre el 10% y a más gasto sube exponencialmente el coste.


----------



## aventurero artritico (31 Jul 2021)

herodes2 dijo:


> Claro, has calculado el IVA al 10% para mitigar la subida? Piensa que esto sólo es temporal hasta enero 2022 y para que el personal no se revolucione, pero teniéndolo en cuenta la subida real minima anda sobre el 10% y a más gasto sube exponencialmente el coste.



a mi el verano me da igual gasto 120kw

lo jodido será en invierno que gasto 700.


----------



## r@in (1 Ago 2021)

¿Utilizáis el monitor de consumo I-DE de Iberdrola?
Lo veo muy útil, supongo que cada distribuidora tendrá el suyo.






i-DE: la empresa de distribución eléctrica del grupo Iberdrola







www.i-de.es


----------



## NIKK (1 Ago 2021)

Por aquí una duda: tengo contratada 5,5 kW de potencia en P1 (punta) y 5,5 kW de potencia en P3 (valle) lógicamente P1 ni tocarla salvo emergencia pero.... ¿y P2 (llano)? ¿a que franja pertenece en potencia? imagino que estos hijos de puta lo meterán en P1 (punta) pero tengo esa pequeña duda. Lo digo para bajar la potencia en P1.
Gracias.


----------



## NIKK (1 Ago 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> Por aquí una duda: tengo contratada 5,5 kW de potencia en P1 (punta) y 5,5 kW de potencia en P3 (valle) lógicamente P1 ni tocarla salvo emergencia pero.... ¿y P2 (llano)? ¿a que franja pertenece en potencia? imagino que estos hijos de puta lo meterán en P1 (punta) pero tengo esa pequeña duda. Lo digo para bajar la potencia en P1.
> Gracias.



Lo imaginaba; panda de cabrones usureros de mierda; no les da verguenza llamarse obrero español (sus muertos pisados perros rastreros) teniendo en cuenta que su lider irá directo a algún consejo de administración cuando vaya a la puta calle no me extraña pais de ladrones con sus máximos representantes a la cabeza como son ugt y ccoo sindicatos vendidos a la patronal corruptos.


----------



## r@in (2 Ago 2021)

¿Si bajo la potencia en P1, y la volviese a subir más adelante, me pedirían un boletín?


----------



## Fuertes (2 Ago 2021)

r@in dijo:


> ¿Si bajo la potencia en P1, y la volviese a subir más adelante, me pedirían un boletín?



No.
La estrategia correcta es, si quieres ajustar potencia, bajar únicamente la potencia en P1 y mantener la P2.
Dado que la potencia en P2 es casi regalada, no ganas nada bajándola.
Y para la distribuidora, la potencia oficial es el máximo de las 2, de manera que volver a subir la P1 no la consideran una subida, y no piden boletin ni has de pagar derechos.


----------



## Fuertes (2 Ago 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> Por aquí una duda: tengo contratada 5,5 kW de potencia en P1 (punta) y 5,5 kW de potencia en P3 (valle) lógicamente P1 ni tocarla salvo emergencia pero.... ¿y P2 (llano)? ¿a que franja pertenece en potencia? imagino que estos hijos de puta lo meterán en P1 (punta) pero tengo esa pequeña duda. Lo digo para bajar la potencia en P1.
> Gracias.



La potencia contratada P1 corresponde a horario punta y llano. La potencia en P3 corresponde a valle.
¿ Porque no quieres tocar la potencia P1 ? ¿ Has consultado en el contador la máxima que has demandado ?
Bajar la potencia en P3 no tiene sentido, es casi regalada.


----------



## esquilero (2 Ago 2021)

Marshal Law dijo:


> Me han facturado un 20% más (pago cada dos meses) y no tengo la sensación de haber consumido más como para que se haya dado ese incremento.
> 
> Lo he consultado con otra persona y le ha pasado lo mismo.
> 
> ...




Coincido. En Julio del 2020 pague 40,81€ y en Julio del 2021 46,77€


----------



## jeiper (2 Ago 2021)

Me ha subido de 36 a 42. Apesar de la bajada del término fijo en un 15% y del 21% de IVA.
Es un atraco eléctrico en toda regla.


----------



## Homero+10 (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## NIKK (3 Ago 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> La potencia contratada P1 corresponde a horario punta y llano. La potencia en P3 corresponde a valle.
> ¿ Porque no quieres tocar la potencia P1 ? ¿ Has consultado en el contador la máxima que has demandado ?
> Bajar la potencia en P3 no tiene sentido, es casi regalada.



Ya veo que donde meten el sablazo en impuestos es en la potencia P1 pero bastante nos amoldamos en casa (somos cuatro y todo eléctrico) para calentar la comida que la hace la moza de un dia para otro y preparar la comida del dia siguiente en esa franja de las dos de la tarde a las seis de la tarde donde pueden haber incluso tres aparatos enchufados a la vez y por la noche igual a partir de las diez de la noche (porque claro, el hdlgp de nuestro presidente ha dicho que no se cena antes de de las diez de la noche, si, ese, el que dice que es obreo y español) así que en llano se utiliza potencia en nuestro hogar.


----------



## Fuertes (3 Ago 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> Ya veo que donde meten el sablazo en impuestos es en la potencia P1 pero bastante nos amoldamos en casa (somos cuatro y todo eléctrico) para calentar la comida que la hace la moza de un dia para otro y preparar la comida del dia siguiente en esa franja de las dos de la tarde a las seis de la tarde donde pueden haber incluso tres aparatos enchufados a la vez y por la noche igual a partir de las diez de la noche (porque claro, el hdlgp de nuestro presidente ha dicho que no se cena antes de de las diez de la noche, si, ese, el que dice que es obreo y español) así que en llano se utiliza potencia en nuestro hogar.



Mover consumos gordos de punta a llano es MUY interesante porque el precio del Kwh es mucho más barato. 
Pero nivel de potencia contratada, punta=llano.


----------



## f700b (3 Ago 2021)

Tires por donde tires te pilla el toro el precio en llano es igual que era él punta hace un año.
una puta estafa


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## r@in (6 Ago 2021)

Mañana hay que aprovechar.


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Ago 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ago 2021)

__





EDATV


EDATV, la televisón sin censura




edatv.com


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (7 Ago 2021)

Vaya, resulta que sois todos podemitas y no os habíais enterado.











Pues votadle y en cuanto lleguen al gobierno o tengan algún ministerio de consumo o algo así, ya veréis como se desploma el precio de la luz


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Ago 2021)




----------



## f700b (8 Ago 2021)

Menuda puta estafa mañana la hora más barata a las 3 AM 14 céntimos y medio sin impuestos.
atajo ladrones


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## Dj Puesto (10 Ago 2021)

A mi me ha llegado una complementaria de 6 euros. En total casi 90€ por 40 días, y sospecho que la próxima va a ser peor. 

Yo simplemente no se como la gente con empleos precarios en grandes urbes consigue subsistir. Alquiler + suministros + comida son un sueldo, no hay margen para imprevistos


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ago 2021)




----------



## Sr. Chinarro (11 Ago 2021)

Me ha llegado la factura. Naturgy.

64€ desde 17/05 hasta 12/07, incluyendo el servicio de asistencia(19,21€) y descuentos promocionales(-5,70€).
Desglosa los dos periodos. Hasta 31/05 y desde 01/06.


----------



## atasco (11 Ago 2021)

400 napos


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ago 2021)




----------



## motoleon (12 Ago 2021)

Yo ni me baño ya. Asii no necesito mascarilla, no se me acerca ni dios.


----------



## f700b (12 Ago 2021)

14 céntimos sin impuestos a la 4h.
como tengamos otra Filomena habrá asta muertos por frío.
Comunismo puro y duro.
ahora no se ven documéntales de familias pobres que no pueden pagar la luz


----------



## r@in (14 Ago 2021)

Nos han metido un sistema para el cálculo de precios pensado para un tipo de producción súper eficiente que no se corresponde con el español.
Ahora tienen miedo los repercusiones electorales y quieren solucionarlo con parches.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## OYeah (15 Ago 2021)

Creo que no ha habido una sola protesta importante en toda España.


Como os digo siempre, a España le queda mucho por bajar. Volveremos a los 80 sin los 80, Italia, Grecia y Portugal nuestras hermanas. Napoles y Atenas.


----------



## Carles Lòpes (16 Ago 2021)

SI SE PUEDE PAGAR MAS POR LA LUZ


----------



## f700b (19 Ago 2021)

Otro día con 34 céntimos a la 20 y 21 h.
menudos Higos de fruta nada más que en la cocina te puedes gastar perfectamente 2 o 3€ día entre la comida y la cena


----------



## f700b (20 Ago 2021)

Nos toman por gilipollas y el precio más barato a las 4 am 17'20 céntimos.
BASTARDOS!!!!


----------



## Besucher (20 Ago 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



"Déficit de tarifa". Como si lo llaman la bruja menopáusica, que nadie sabe quién es, dónde vive, qué hace. Ese fue el inicio de la neolengua que nos ha invadido y que usan quienes manejan nuestras vidas a su antojo.

Y para que veais, de una vez por todas, que no es cuestión de gobierno de izquierdas, derechas, de sur-suroeste o de nordeste. Hasta que el pueblo no se dé cuenta de lo que pasa no podrá haber inicio de ningún cambio. Y me da a mí que el pueblo no se entera ni de por dónde le da el aire.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Ago 2021)

_*ENERGÍA*_
*Lo peor no ha pasado en el precio de la luz: el coste del megavatio hora alcanzará su pico máximo en noviembre*

Los mercados de futuros anticipan nuevos incrementos de la factura en la última recta del año y no volver en menos de seis años al precio de 2020.


















Lo peor no ha pasado en el precio de la luz: el coste del megavatio hora alcanzará su pico máximo en noviembre


La factura de la luz se ha convertido en uno de los grandes rompecabezas del Gobierno en plena fase de recuperación económica tras el impacto del coronavirus. El coste de la...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## PedrelGuape (22 Ago 2021)

A mí se me están empezando a hinchar las pelotas.

Para colmo llevo dos meses intentando ver el consumo máximo en la comercializadora (ufd) y no funciona la web, supongo que deliberadamente ya que he leído mas casos.
Me ha subido tanto y tenía todo organizado con dha2.0 que estoy pensando en pasarme al mercado libre y volver a cambiar según aparezcan ofertas.

Ni siquiera me parece normal el exceso de consumo, yo creo que me facturan de más y no se como probarlo.

Mi contrato acaba a finales de agosto y pone que es renovable por un año automaticamente, o me voy ahora y busco una oferta con precio fijo por un año o me quedo en el regulado aguantando records máximos de precio contínuos.


----------



## asiqué (25 Ago 2021)

pues 2 euros mas que el mismo mes de 2020 usando bastante menos electricidad


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (26 Ago 2021)

Nos cuentas la subida cuando te actualicen el contrato


----------



## PedrelGuape (26 Ago 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Nos cuentas la subida cuando te actualicen el contrato



Por lo que he estado leyendo puedes contratar un precio fijo durante un año en algunas compañías y cuando no interese siempre te puedes volver a cambiar, ya que en la mayoría no hay permanencia.


----------



## elnota (26 Ago 2021)

Brote verde: - Los españoles pagamos la luz a todo Marruecos?


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Ago 2021)




----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (30 Ago 2021)

Mañana récord absoluto.

Por primera vez se rompe la barrera psicologica de los 0,30€/kWh entre las 21:00 y las 22:00


----------



## f700b (30 Ago 2021)

Esto es una puta vergüenza la hora más barata a 15 céntimos y súmale impuestos 
HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (31 Ago 2021)

f700b dijo:


> Esto es una puta vergüenza la hora más barata a 15 céntimos y súmale impuestos
> HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA



Mentira, la hora más barata 15,99 de 3 a 4 de la mañana, osea *16*


----------



## Pepe la rana (31 Ago 2021)

¿Quieren acabar con la tarifa regulada? El Gobierno(PSOE+PODEMOS) no pretenderá acabar con la tarifa regulada a base de subir y subir los precios, a día de hoy sale más rentable la tarifa libre.....


----------



## f700b (31 Ago 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> ¿Quieren acabar con la tarifa regulada? El Gobierno(PSOE+PODEMOS) no pretenderá acabar con la tarifa regulada a base de subir y subir los precios, a día de hoy sale más rentable la tarifa libre.....



Asta cuando?


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (31 Ago 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> ¿Quieren acabar con la tarifa regulada? El Gobierno(PSOE+PODEMOS) no pretenderá acabar con la tarifa regulada a base de subir y subir los precios, a día de hoy sale más rentable la tarifa libre.....



Así es, cualquiera con una tarifa fija de 16 céntimos,(que hasta hace poco era lo que se pagaba en periodo punta y ahora es el suelo de valle, de locos) hoy, está ahorrando y puede usar la electricidad a la hora que le salga de los cojones.

Es más, la gente con tarifa de precio fijo DEBERÍA usar la electricidad precisamente en los tramos horarios MÁS CAROS, para joder a conciencia.

De hecho, las comercializadoras estarían dando la luz a pérdida en esos casos, entiendo. Cosa que al igual que establecer precios mínimos y máximos también está prohibido por el derecho europeo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (31 Ago 2021)

Este invierno lo vamos a flipar de lo lindo.

La gente empezará a iluminar sus casas con antorchas XDXD.

Viva el socialismo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (31 Ago 2021)

He ido a la página de Endesa y me he fijado en los precios de dos tarfias, "One Luz" (sin DH) y "One Luz 3 periodos" (con DH).









One Luz


Con la tarifa One Luz de Endesa disfrutarás de la tarifa de luz más barata con un precio fijo en kWh y sin preocuparte por los horarios. ¡No te la pierdas!




www.endesa.com













One Luz 3 Periodos


La Tarifa One Luz 3 Periodos es una tarifa de luz por horas en las que se aplican los 3 tramos horarios (horario valle: 00-08h y fines de semana y festivos)




www.endesa.com





En "One Luz" el kWh vale 0,173 € las 24 horas del día.

En cambio, en "One Luz 3 períodos" el kWh vale esto:




O sea, en hora punta el kWh vale 0,262 €, lo que me parece muchísimo.

Quisiera preguntar qué es mejor, la tarifa "One Luz" o bien "One Luz 3 periodos".

¿Y entre la tarifa "One Luz", "One Luz 3 periodos" y PVPC?


----------



## Fuertes (31 Ago 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> He ido a la página de Endesa y me he fijado en los precios de dos tarfias, "One Luz" (sin DH) y "One Luz 3 periodos" (con DH).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es el PVPC, comprar los duros a 5 pesetas.
El resto es creer que te has encontrado por la calle a un tonto que se llama Endesa y te ofrece los duros a 4 pesetas.

TODAS las comercializadoras compran la energía al mismo precio, ese que abre los titulares todos los días rompiendo récords. 
Creer que alguna comercializadora del mercado libre te la va a vender más barata y encima le da para pagar anuncios en la tele, es picar en el timo de la estampita.


----------



## Pepe la rana (31 Ago 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Lo mejor es el PVPC, comprar los duros a 5 pesetas.
> El resto es creer que te has encontrado por la calle a un tonto que se llama Endesa y te ofrece los duros a 4 pesetas.
> 
> TODAS las comercializadoras compran la energía al mismo precio, ese que abre los titulares todos los días rompiendo récords.
> Creer que alguna comercializadora del mercado libre te la va a vender más barata y encima le da para pagar anuncios en la tele, es picar en el timo de la estampita.



Pero se lo cobrarán en un futurible futuro, ahora mismo los que estamos en PVPC pagamos la luz más cara que los de mercado libre y con limitaciones horarias.

No se si es para propiar el paso de la mayoria al mercado libre y acabar con el mercado regulado o lo que sea... pero a día de hoy paga más uno de regulado que uno de libre.

Yo soy de PVPC. que conste.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (31 Ago 2021)

Mañana 3 horas por encima de los 30 céntimos de 19 a 22


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (31 Ago 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Lo mejor es el PVPC, comprar los duros a 5 pesetas.
> El resto es creer que te has encontrado por la calle a un tonto que se llama Endesa y te ofrece los duros a 4 pesetas.
> 
> TODAS las comercializadoras compran la energía al mismo precio, ese que abre los titulares todos los días rompiendo récords.
> Creer que alguna comercializadora del mercado libre te la va a vender más barata y encima le da para pagar anuncios en la tele, es picar en el timo de la estampita.



Pero ahora mismo, gente que tenga planes con tarifas fijas de 15 céntimos están en absolutamente todas las horas por debajo del precio del PVPC. Al menos de momento están beneficiándose hasta que les revisen precios. O se me escapa algo?


----------



## K-KABOOM (31 Ago 2021)

Mes Agosto 2020 87,5 € ------ 549 kWh
Mes Agosto 2021 150,0 €----- 595 kWh

Más o menos haciendo lo mismo


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (31 Ago 2021)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Mes Agosto 2020 87,5 € ------ 549 kWh
> Mes Agosto 2021 150,0 €----- 595 kWh
> 
> Más o menos haciendo lo mismo



Buen palo


----------



## K-KABOOM (31 Ago 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Buen palo



ya te digo...


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Sep 2021)

*35 céntimos el Kwh


*


----------



## Blackest (1 Sep 2021)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Mes Agosto 2020 87,5 € ------ 549 kWh
> Mes Agosto 2021 150,0 €----- 595 kWh
> 
> Más o menos haciendo lo mismo



Joder pues a mi me cobran 92€ por 896kwh por los meses de julio y agosto


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Sep 2021)

*El costo del gas natural y la electricidad está aumentando en toda Europa, alcanzando récords en algunos países, a medida que los impactos devastadores del aumento de los impuestos al carbono, los subsidios a las energías renovables y las prohibiciones del fracking están llegando a casa.*


----------



## navajas (2 Sep 2021)

Todos los usuarios y empresas devolvemos los recibos dos meses consecutivos. Protesta sin salir a la calle y sin plazo de corte de suministro. Verás que rápido toman medidas

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## r@in (4 Sep 2021)

Ni en fin de semana....


----------



## f700b (4 Sep 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Ni en fin de semana....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 763510



La nueva tarifa es un timo


----------



## NIKK (4 Sep 2021)

Esto es una pasada. Un fin de semana a 18 ctms; pero no se les cae la cara de verguenza a los mierdas estos de politicuchos forrandose las compañías eléctricas con ex presidentes del gobierno e ex ministros en sus consejos de administración; entonces pedazos de hijos de puta corruptos sobornados por el poder económico me pregunto si el precio de la luz llegase a 1,50 € ¿tampoco haríais nada? sois unos sinverguenzas y este pais se ha convertido en un pais de mariconcetes.


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (4 Sep 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Pero ahora mismo, gente que tenga planes con tarifas fijas de 15 céntimos están en absolutamente todas las horas por debajo del precio del PVPC. Al menos de momento están beneficiándose hasta que les revisen precios. O se me escapa algo?



Si es como la tarifa fija de mercado "libre" que tenía yo, no se benefician. Pagan menos ahora pero a final de año les vendrá el sablazo: pagarán en una factura todo lo que no están pagando ahora y además les subirá la cuota fija conforme a la media de este año.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (4 Sep 2021)

Coleta Grasienta dijo:


> Si es como la tarifa fija de mercado "libre" que tenía yo, no se benefician. Pagan menos ahora pero a final de año les vendrá el sablazo: pagarán en una factura todo lo que no están pagando ahora y además les subirá la cuota fija conforme a la media de este año.



Interesante.

Lo de hoy y mañana es de puta risa, y en los medios de desinformación diciendo que el precio de la electricidad da un respiro.

Pero hijos de puta, si los findes son valle y aún así el precio se mueve entre 13 y 19 céntimos sin impuestos ni pollas.

Desde que cambiaron las tarifas habrá habido 3 o 4 días durante un par de horas con un precio bajo en sábado/domingo, el resto ROBO manifiesto.

Y vamos a flipar.cuando empiece a hacer fresco...


----------



## r@in (10 Sep 2021)

Nos ahogan.


----------



## Homero+10 (11 Sep 2021)




----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (11 Sep 2021)

los hijosdeputa de baser me han pasado tres facturas seguidas....la de Julio ha sido de puta coña. unos 61 euros por no sé si 180KW
la de agosto han sido 45 euros por 156KW


----------



## f700b (11 Sep 2021)

Si. 40 pavos estando solo una semana


----------



## pabloiseguro (12 Sep 2021)

Repsol está ofreciendo 3 años a 0.127 fijo (con impuestos) sin permanencia.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (13 Sep 2021)

La reducción del IVA se aplica a todos los usuarios o solo a los del PVPC?


----------



## tracrium (13 Sep 2021)

Os jodéis por progres. Mientras tanto subvencionando Teslas de 60.000 pavos a los taxistas.

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Txemagic (13 Sep 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Repsol está ofreciendo 3 años a 0.127 fijo (con impuestos) sin permanencia.



Suena a hipoteca fija...


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Sep 2021)

*A 38,97 ctmos./kwh.*


----------



## OYeah (13 Sep 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Repsol está ofreciendo 3 años a 0.127 fijo (con impuestos) sin permanencia.




Algo falla ahí.


----------



## Mengardo (13 Sep 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Algo falla ahí.



Si, falta saber cuanto es el fijo, porque si ponen el kwh barato es porque el fijo estará disparado, o no les salen las cuentas, y eso no ehhhhh, la cuenta de resultados es la que es y el beneficio es inamovible , faltaría más


----------



## tracrium (13 Sep 2021)

Al final va resultar más barato tener un grupo electrógeno de gasoil que tomar la energía directamente de la red. 

4 kWh 1.4 litros = 44 céntimos el kWh mas o menos.

Con impuestos, mañana llegará a 39 céntimos el kWh.

Si le pones gasóleo de calefacción ya sale a cuenta.


----------



## pabloiseguro (13 Sep 2021)

*Precios de la energía*

LuzVer precios con impuestos​ HORA VALLEHORA PUNTAPrecio de la potencia (€/kW día)Cantidad fija que pagas por conexión a la red. Puedes elegir potencias distintas para las horas valle (0 a 8h, fines de semanas y festivos) y punta (8 a 24h)0,0682190,068219PRECIO FIJOPrecio de la energía (€/kWh)Cantidad variable en función del consumo0,109900
Los productos aquí indicados, así como sus precios, son solo aplicables a aquellos clientes cuyo punto de suministro se encuentre situado en la península ibérica. Estos precios no incluyen impuestos.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## Over_the_Rainbow (15 Sep 2021)

Para mí es una maniobra en la que intentan (aprovechando o no las circunstancias que ellos mismos, o no, están creando) que abandonemos la tarifa de PVPC. Es muy sospechoso que hoy 15 de septiembre un porcentaje enorme vaya al ciclo combinado.




__





Seguimiento de la demanda de energía eléctrica







demanda.ree.es





Nos mean encima y nos dicen que llueve. Yo no voy a cambiar mi tarifa, si queren que la cambie, no es por mi propio interés.


----------



## tracrium (15 Sep 2021)

Han modificado los peajes y ahora todo es hora punta. 

Trilerismo típico de los sociatas para evitar antiestéticos picos en los precios pero que, en realidad, no suponen un ahorro real. Es más, como ahora te sablean prácticamente lo mismo independientemente de la hora del día, se pierde el efecto qie se buscaba con los tramos, que era repartir el consumo para evitar altos picos en las horas de mayor demanda.


----------



## f700b (16 Sep 2021)

Menudo timo de franjas horarias 5 céntimos entre la hora más cara y más barata


----------



## antoniussss (17 Sep 2021)

tambien te digo, gobiernen rojos o azules, que a ver si os ibais a pensar que todo el dinero publico para salvar la economia desde el covid iba a salir gratis.

Todas las materias primas y recursos están inflacionando, y si no, podéis ver hasta cuanto cuesta una criptopolla de los cojones.


----------



## carlos1967 (17 Sep 2021)

UN ROBO, he pasado de pagar 45 euros a 91....... HIJOS DE PUTA LADRONES


----------



## f700b (19 Sep 2021)

Menudo timo las franjas


----------



## Salchichonio (20 Sep 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Si, falta saber cuanto es el fijo, porque si ponen el kwh barato es porque el fijo estará disparado, o no les salen las cuentas, y eso no ehhhhh, la cuenta de resultados es la que es y el beneficio es inamovible , faltaría más



Yo acabo de contratar la tarifa Repsol online nocturna. 0.17 y 0.08 en 2 tramos horarios.

Tienes la online fija, 0.13

El truco es que la potencia valle sale al mismo precio que la potencia punta. Para 4kw serían unos 7 euros al mes extra.

Si consumes más de 200 mensuales, te salen a cuenta.


----------



## Mengardo (20 Sep 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Yo acabo de contratar la tarifa Repsol online nocturna. 0.17 y 0.08 en 2 tramos horarios.
> 
> Tienes la online fija, 0.13
> 
> Si consumes más de 200 mensuales, te salen a cuenta.



La online de repsol tengo yo, ni consumo de 67,9 kwh en 8 dias a 0,23 € el kwh con todos los peajes e impuestos incluidos 15,87€ ,en los tiempos que corren es no esta nada mal


----------



## Salchichonio (20 Sep 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> La online de repsol tengo yo, ni consumo de 67,9 kwh en 8 dias a 0,23 € el kwh con todos los peajes e impuestos incluidos 15,87€ ,en los tiempos que corren es no esta nada mal



Mmmm 0.23? No es 0.13+impuestos?

Tienes factura a mano?


----------



## Mengardo (20 Sep 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Mmmm 0.23? No es 0.13+impuestos?
> 
> Tienes factura a mano?



Es 0,1349 mas el fijo mas impuestos.
En la web viene bien explicado


----------



## Mengardo (20 Sep 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Es 0,1349 mas el fijo mas impuestos.
> En la web viene bien explicado



Tal que así


----------



## Salchichonio (20 Sep 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Tal que así



A ver, 0.13 es el precio de la energía sin impuestos

Por otra parte el 0.068 se refiere al término de potencia contratado.

Es decir, si tengo 4kw contratados, el coste de la potencia sería 0.068*4*30 al mes, para el P1 y otro tanto para el P2

De tu factura:

68kwh*0.13*1.15=11€ de energía

4kw*0.068*2*8*1.15=5€ de potencia

Así a ojo


----------



## Labrador (20 Sep 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> A ver, 0.13 es el precio de la energía sin impuestos
> 
> Por otra parte el 0.068 se refiere al término de potencia contratado.
> 
> ...





Salchichonio dijo:


> A ver, 0.13 es el precio de la energía sin impuestos
> 
> Por otra parte el 0.068 se refiere al término de potencia contratado.
> 
> ...



Aprovecho para preguntarte:

Si lo que denominas "coste de la potencia" es equivalente a los cargos que aparecen en mi factura Naturgy:

Importe por peaje de acceso punta
Importe por peaje de acceso valle
Importe por cargo de potencia punta.
Importe por cargo de potencia valle.
Importe por margen de comercialización fijo.

Y si se consideran incluidos los impuestos de Electricidad e IVA.

Muchas gracias.

s2


----------



## Salchichonio (20 Sep 2021)

Labrador dijo:


> Aprovecho para preguntarte:
> 
> Si lo que denominas "coste de la potencia" es equivalente a los cargos que aparecen en mi factura Naturgy:
> 
> ...



Yo lo acabo de contratar, no tengo factura. Pero entiendo que este coste de potencia es la suma de esos conceptos, tal vez sin la comercialización que es 1€ apenas

Por el importe de la factura que ha dicho el compañeros y el cálculo, yo creo que sí


----------



## Mengardo (20 Sep 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Yo lo acabo de contratar, no tengo factura. Pero entiendo que este coste de potencia es la suma de esos conceptos, tal vez sin la comercialización que es 1€ apenas
> 
> Por el importe de la factura que ha dicho el compañeros y el cálculo, yo creo que sí



Eso es , los de repsol engloban en un único precio todos los concepto excepto el precio de kwh.
0,068*3,45 * ( los dias facturado)para el periodo valle y lo mismo para el periodo punta.
Y luego 0,1349 * los kwh consumidos.
El fijo es mas alto que PVPC pero el kwh es mas barato
Para estos tiempos revuelto creo que no es mala tarifa.
Por cierto la aplicación de consulta esta muy bien


----------



## nuvole (20 Sep 2021)

Recomiendo Bon preu energía. 

Tarifa noche y día.


----------



## jose7413 (21 Sep 2021)

Me acaban de llamar para contratar la luz con Repsol con los mismos precios que ponéis más arriba y pudiendo elegir 8h al día como yo quiera de precio valle , como lo veis o hay letra pequeña

Enviado desde mi DN2103 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Sep 2021)




----------



## NIKK (22 Sep 2021)

La verdad es que vivimos en un pais de especuladores y el responsable es el gobierno de turno por no ofrecer alternativas y a más a más permitir esa especulación lo que me lleva a pensar que lo hace por intereses creados. ¿No hay tres franjas horarias de tarificación? la llana es de las diez a las doce de la noche ¿no? entonces ¿porqué la diferencia hoy de las nueve a las diez de la noche respecto a la de las diez a las doce es ínfima? pues símplemente porque se han dado cuenta que muchos hogares se esperan a las diez de la noche (muchoas también a las doce de la noche) para hacer la cena, poner lavadoras y demás. Esto solo me lleva a una reflexión y es que SON UNOS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, eléctricas y gobiernos de turno. No hay más.


----------



## jose7413 (22 Sep 2021)

Con que compañía tenéis la luz y qué clase de contrato , tendríamos que compartir para ver cuál es más rentable , que a este paso no encendemos la luz

Enviado desde mi DN2103 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (22 Sep 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> La verdad es que vivimos en un pais de especuladores y el responsable es el gobierno de turno por no ofrecer alternativas y a más a más permitir esa especulación lo que me lleva a pensar que lo hace por intereses creados. ¿No hay tres franjas horarias de tarificación? la llana es de las diez a las doce de la noche ¿no? entonces ¿porqué la diferencia hoy de las nueve a las diez de la noche respecto a la de las diez a las doce es ínfima? pues símplemente porque se han dado cuenta que muchos hogares se esperan a las diez de la noche (muchoas también a las doce de la noche) para hacer la cena, poner lavadoras y demás. Esto solo me lleva a una reflexión y es que SON UNOS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, eléctricas y gobiernos de turno. No hay más.



Parece que desde el día 16 han "quitado" el tema de las franjas, han reducido bastante su diferencia de precio, aparece en el BOE 17/2021 del 14 de septiembre de 2021:

Coste peajes + cargos de la potencia contratada:
P1 30.7 ➡ 23.8 €/kW año
P2 1.4 ➡ 1.0 €/kW año

Coste peajes + cargos de la energía:
P1 13.3 ➡ 3.2 c€/kWh
P2 4.2 ➡ 2.1 c€/kWh
P3 0.6 ➡ 0.1 c€/kWh
Media 4.5 ➡ 1.3 c€/kWh

Impuesto electricidad:
5.1% ➡ 0.5%

Podemos ver como antes en punta te metían además del coste de la energía un peaje de 13,3 céntimos mientras ahora se ha reducido a 3 céntimos.

Una de cal y otra de arena, hacen este circo para que creamos que pagamos menos pero la realidad es que la factura sigue siendo el doble que en mayo porque han aumentado el coste de la energía.


----------



## tracrium (22 Sep 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> La verdad es que vivimos en un pais de especuladores y el responsable es el gobierno de turno por no ofrecer alternativas y a más a más permitir esa especulación lo que me lleva a pensar que lo hace por intereses creados. ¿No hay tres franjas horarias de tarificación? la llana es de las diez a las doce de la noche ¿no? entonces ¿porqué la diferencia hoy de las nueve a las diez de la noche respecto a la de las diez a las doce es ínfima? pues símplemente porque se han dado cuenta que muchos hogares se esperan a las diez de la noche (muchoas también a las doce de la noche) para hacer la cena, poner lavadoras y demás. Esto solo me lleva a una reflexión y es que SON UNOS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA, eléctricas y gobiernos de turno. No hay más.



La demanda eléctrica es la que es y los peajes en términos cuantitativos son los que son. Antes representaban un porcentaje significativo del precio del KWh. Ahora, con el elevado coste de la energía, representan una pequeña proporción y los han redistribuido para que la puñalada parezca más superficial, pero sólo es una medida cosmética para que parezca que hacen algo.

Nos dirán que pongamos la lavadora y el horno a las cuatro de la mañana, pero no apagarán las putas farolas. Como el dinero público no es de nadie... 

Mira la demanda:

"España e Italia son los países de la Unión Europea que más gastan en alumbrado público por habitante. En el caso español, la factura anual roza los 1.000 millones de euros".
Eso en 2017. Con los precios actuales mejor no saberlo.

Y no se ven políticos colgados de las farolas. Así que todo debe estar bien. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tracrium (22 Sep 2021)

Pero saldrás más fuerte, si sobrevives. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luron (25 Sep 2021)

Mis padres el mes que han estado en su apartamento de la playa han recibido factura de casi 190 euros. Supongo que el aire acondicionado habrá tenido que ver, pero solo lo ponían en hora valle, por lo cual esto que decían de los tramos horarios es una puta mentira (lo típico).









El Gobierno sugiere no utilizar electrodomésticos a la vez para ahorrar 300 euros al año en la nueva factura


Cuenta atrás para que millones de hogares en España tengan una nueva tarificación de la luz que comienza en junio...




www.google.com


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Sep 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (27 Sep 2021)




----------



## nominefi (27 Sep 2021)

La mayoría del tiempo la hora valle de ahora es practicamente igual de cara que la punta cuando sólo había dos tramos


----------



## Leunam (27 Sep 2021)

Otro timo que nos han colado. ¿qué página usáis para ver esos precios? (pvpc por tramos/horas) ¿hay alguno dónde se pueda ver en relación a las tarifas anteriores?


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (27 Sep 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Otro timo que nos han colado. ¿qué página usáis para ver esos precios? (pvpc por tramos/horas) ¿hay alguno dónde se pueda ver en relación a las tarifas anteriores?



No es ningún timo, ya que esto es o lo tomas o lo dejas. No hay consentimiento. Es ROBAR a punta de pistola (pistola encima pagada por nosotros también).


----------



## nominefi (28 Sep 2021)

Pues no sé lo que mezclo, yo sé que el precio que pago por cada kwh en horario valle ahora es igual de caro que antes en horario punta. No se si es por el precio de la energia, las tasas ecológicas, los peajes o lo que sea, sé que lo tengo que pagar y que pago una barbaridad más que antes. Y que me vendian un fin de semana de horario barato y resulta q es más caro que antes en el horario caro.

Hoy por ejemplo, no baja de 20 cts en valle cuando era raro que pasara de 17 en horario punta.


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (28 Sep 2021)

nominefi dijo:


> Pues no sé lo que mezclo, yo sé que el precio que pago por cada kwh en horario valle ahora es igual de caro que antes en horario punta. No se si es por el precio de la energia, las tasas ecológicas, los peajes o lo que sea, sé que lo tengo que pagar y que pago una barbaridad más que antes. Y que me vendian un fin de semana de horario barato y resulta q es más caro que antes en el horario caro.
> 
> Hoy por ejemplo, no baja de 20 cts en valle cuando era raro que pasara de 17 en horario punta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 789643



Desde el día 16 de Septiembre "quitaron" los tramos, ahora apenas hay diferencia de unos a otros. Entre semana vale más barato a las 3 de la tarde (llano) que de madrugada (valle).

Básicamente no hay que rayarse con las horas, vas a pagar una burrada a todas horas.


----------



## nominefi (28 Sep 2021)

Sabeis si habría manera de comparar años anteriores al año pasado?


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Sep 2021)

PUTOS ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA

Nos han engañado y robado como a subnormales.....


----------



## Homero+10 (29 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> PUTOS ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA
> 
> Nos han engañado y robado como a subnormales.....


----------



## Pepe la rana (29 Sep 2021)

Todo disparado luz, gasolina, cesta de la compra,etc... pero a nadie le importa. Es las maravillas de tener un gobierno de progreso.....

HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE LOS ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## InKilinaTor (29 Sep 2021)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Todo disparado luz, gasolina, cesta de la compra,etc... pero a nadie le importa. Es las maravillas de tener un gobierno de progreso.....
> 
> HASTA LOS HUEVOS DE LOS ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA




tranquilo, aún subirán más.

Es lo que hay, como aquí cuando suben los sueldos los empresarios se arruinan, lo mejor es que no los suban y la inflación haga su trabajo , además os lo merecéis por tontos y por no luchar por tener salarios dignos.

¿Acaso crees que te van a vender el petróleo, el gas o las patatas más barato a ti por ser pobre?
No seas infeliz, si Inglaterra, Alemania etc puede pagar lo subirán todo lo que puedan.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Sep 2021)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 791462


----------



## r@in (30 Sep 2021)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 791462
> tranquilo, aún subirán más.
> 
> Es lo que hay, como aquí cuando suben los sueldos los empresarios se arruinan, lo mejor es que no los suban y la inflación haga su trabajo , además os lo merecéis por tontos y por no luchar por tener salarios dignos.
> ...




Parece que solo preocupa el precio de la electricidad, pero nos están machacando a impuestos por todos lados.


----------



## vic252525 (30 Sep 2021)

no hay money alguien debe pagar los richkossss jajaja


----------



## Fuertes (30 Sep 2021)

Pues estás bien ahí, ciertamente.
Estás pagando la potencia algo más cara (49,8 eur/kW-año), pero la energía+peajes a muy buen precio (0,1149 eur/kwh)
Estate al loro a futuras subidas (especialmente del precio del kWh)


----------



## tracrium (30 Sep 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Parece que solo preocupa el precio de la electricidad, pero nos están machacando a impuestos por todos lados.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 791852



Y los muy cínicos hijos de puta sitúan el IPC oficial en el 4%.

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Sep 2021)

38 euros pvpc y kW/h unos 129.....
Con lo antiguo serían unos 28
He estado de vacaciones en el período estipulado


----------



## Drogoprofe (30 Sep 2021)

Descargas seguramente, documentos


----------



## Beto (30 Sep 2021)

Yo estoy pagando menos que nunca y aún no sé ni cómo. 46€ la última factura y somos 4 en casa y el pc todo el día en marcha


----------



## Pepe la rana (30 Sep 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Pues estás bien ahí, ciertamente.
> Estás pagando la potencia algo más cara (49,8 eur/kW-año), pero la energía+peajes a muy buen precio (0,1149 eur/kwh)
> Estate al loro a futuras subidas (especialmente del precio del kWh)



A mi me ha pasado al revés.... Ha sido cambiarme y comerme todo lo gordo..... 

ROJOS HIJOS DE PUTA 







Y ñuego ha seguido subiendo, para llorar.....


----------



## nominefi (30 Sep 2021)

septiembre 2018 284kwh 42,53 0,14 €
septiembre 2019 267kwh 32,67 0,122 €
septiembre 2020 349kwh 38,99 0,11 €
septiembre 2021 366kwh 72,89 0,199 €

Mi realidad es esta, siempre con bono social


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## tracrium (2 Oct 2021)

Beto dijo:


> Yo estoy pagando menos que nunca y aún no sé ni cómo. 46€ la última factura y somos 4 en casa y el pc todo el día en marcha



Un PC, si no tiene mucha carga de trabajo, no consume una puta mierda.

Si estás minando, renderizado o jugando (con el procesador y la gráfica a fuego) ya la cosa cambia.


----------



## Mengardo (2 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Un PC, si no tiene mucha carga de trabajo, no consume una puta mierda.
> 
> Si estás minando, renderizado o jugando (con el procesador y la gráfica a fuego) ya la cosa cambia.



Estas seguro que un PC consume poco?
A ver unos números:
Suponiendo que consuma 100wh a la hora ,(que es poco) si está todo el dia encendido (aunque no se use) son 2400wh por 30 días 72 kwh , ahora los multiplicamos por el precio del kwh que tengamos y listo.
A mí no me parece poco


----------



## tracrium (2 Oct 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Estas seguro que un PC consume poco?
> A ver unos números:
> Suponiendo que consuma 100wh a la hora ,(que es poco) si está todo el dia encendido (aunque no se use) son 2400wh por 30 días 72 kwh , ahora los multiplicamos por el precio del kwh que tengamos y listo.
> A mí no me parece poco



Si está encendido 24h sin estar en hibernación, suspendido o en modo de ahorro de energía, a menos que lo estés utilizando como servidor, estás tirando el dinero.




Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mengardo (2 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Si está encendido 24h sin estar en hibernación, suspendido o en modo de ahorro de energía, a menos que lo estés utilizando como servidor, estás tirando el dinero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya,el compañero dice que lo tiene todo el día encendido, y sí, es ruinoso


----------



## Homero+10 (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cuqui (5 Oct 2021)

Acabo de pasarme al mercado libre, tarifa precio fijo a largo plazo de Repsol, sin asistente 24h, por supuesto.

Os aconsejo pasaros por este hilazo donde el forero Fassou cuelga un excel en el que podeis simular el coste de las distintas tarifas.
Tarifas refugio hasta que se calme el PVPC


----------



## Homero+10 (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (6 Oct 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Acabo de pasarme al mercado libre, tarifa precio fijo a largo plazo de Repsol, sin asistente 24h, por supuesto.
> 
> Os aconsejo pasaros por este hilazo donde el forero Fassou cuelga un excel en el que podeis simular el coste de las distintas tarifas.
> Tarifas refugio hasta que se calme el PVPC



No creéis que buscan precisamente esa espantada al mercado libre para suprimir el PVPC?

Como pueden ofrecer las compañías precios fijos de 20cents kWh si está en PVPC a 35-40 cents? Dan la electricidad a pérdida?

Nos van a violar de una forma o de otra, eso es lo único que está claro.


----------



## tracrium (6 Oct 2021)

Mañana pico de precio del kWh a 45.5 céntimos (IVA incluido).

A este ritmo acabaremos poniendo grupos electrógenos con gasóleo de calefacción, como en las ferias ambulantes.

Disfruten de lo descarbonizado y de la agenda 2030. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## f700b (9 Oct 2021)

HIJOS DE PUTA 
Y decían que los fines de semana hija a ser más barato


----------



## nuvole (9 Oct 2021)

No me canso de decir que se debe de contratar un precio fijo en mercado libre hasta que pase la tormenta.

Yo he pasado ya 4 suministros a Bon Preu Energía y la mar de contento con los trámites.


----------



## f700b (9 Oct 2021)

Cuanta electricidad consume el minado de criptomonedas?
A qué precio llegaremos cuando entre el invierno?
Y haya mucha más demandada


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Pablem0s (9 Oct 2021)

¿Soy el único al que llevan sin mirarle el contador desde MAYO? Verás qué follada me meten cuando vengan 5 meses de golpe.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## cifuentes (9 Oct 2021)

Pablem0s dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que llevan sin mirarle el contador desde MAYO? Verás qué follada me meten cuando vengan 5 meses de golpe.



Estoy igual que tú. Naturgy PVPC, el otro día me pusieron un mail que si eso, cuando llegue la factura, me dan opción de prrratearla unos meses.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Oct 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Estoy igual que tú. Naturgy PVPC, el otro día me pusieron un mail que si eso, cuando llegue la factura, me dan opción de prrratearla unos meses.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (9 Oct 2021)

Pablem0s dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que llevan sin mirarle el contador desde MAYO? Verás qué follada me meten cuando vengan 5 meses de golpe.



a mi baser me lo hizo tres meses...junio julio y agosto....tres facturas del tirón


----------



## tracrium (10 Oct 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Estoy igual que tú. Naturgy PVPC, el otro día me pusieron un mail que si eso, cuando llegue la factura, me dan opción de prrratearla unos meses.



Vamos a tener que pagar la luz a plazos. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tracrium (10 Oct 2021)

f700b dijo:


> Cuanta electricidad consume el minado de criptomonedas?
> A qué precio llegaremos cuando entre el invierno?
> Y haya mucha más demandada



Depende de las máquinas que tengas y si es con GPUs o ASICs dedicados.

Un ASIC dedicado potente, unos 2000W. Si tienes varios, pues multiplica.



Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## f700b (10 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Depende de las máquinas que tengas y si es con GPUs o ASICs dedicados.
> 
> Un ASIC dedicado potente, unos 2000W. Si tienes varios, pues multiplica.
> 
> ...



No me explique bien.
lo que veo yo es que las criptomonedas consumen muchísima electricidad con lo cual hay más demanda que oferta y así es como ese encarecen las cosas


----------



## Chortina Premium (10 Oct 2021)

A las 20 horas de hoy, el precio será de 0.309 € Kwh  

qué dios nos coja confesados


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (10 Oct 2021)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> A las 20 horas de hoy, el precio será de 0.309 € Kwh
> 
> qué dios nos coja confesados



Tarifa valle todo el fin de semana. Disfruten.


----------



## Homero+10 (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

Breaking911 Home Breaking News
Southwest Airlines Cancels 1,000 More Flights, Leaving Travelers Stranded As Some Speculate...

*Southwest Airlines Cancels 1,000 More Flights, Leaving Travelers Stranded As Some Speculate Vaccine Mandate Protest*
ByT. Grant Benson October 10, 2021 








HORRIFIC! - FIVE Jet Blue Airlines Pilots DEAD, Media Intentionally Hiding Vaxx Fears


BREAKING NOW! Five Jet Blue Airlines pilots are confirmed dead, current Jet Blue pilot whistleblower confirms push for jab continues. Dr. Jane Ruby joins Stew Peters with details. www.StewPeters.tv |




rumble.com





_Yes Sir I can Boggie_



_ << ¡ ¡SouthWest Airlines está realmente jodida!! >>_










Acabo de recibir este mensaje en un post de wastebook - ¡¡Estoy tan emocionada que apenas puedo escribir! -- Para que sepas: estoy en la industria de las aerolíneas. Ayer 668 vuelos de Southwest Airlines habían sido cancelados a la hora que me acosté. Calculan que hoy se cancelarán entre 1.000 y 1.400. ¿Quieren saber por qué? Les dijeron a sus pilotos y auxiliares de vuelo que tenían hasta noviembre para pincharse. Así que ahora tienen que usar todas sus vacaciones y tiempo personal, o perderlo. Y la tripulación fuera de servicio no está recogiendo viajes para cubrir. El ATC de Jacksonville también se retiró y se espera que el ATC de Milwaukee le siga hoy.








Mary Langan on Gab: 'SouthWest Airlines is royally fuxked!! I just g…'


Mary Langan on Gab: 'SouthWest Airlines is royally fuxked!! I just got this message in a wastebook post - I am so excited I can hardly type!! —— FYI: I’m in the airline industry. Yesterday 668 Southwest Airlines flights had canceled by the time I went to bed. They are estimating 1,000-1,400...




gab.com




No hay clima. Southwest no quiere decir la verdadera razón.

Le pregunté a uno de los pilotos al respecto. La respuesta que obtuve fue (parafraseando):

El 80% de nuestros pilotos son ex-militares. Vemos la tiranía que está ocurriendo. Primero vienen a por los trabajadores esenciales (enfermeras, médicos, bomberos, policías, militares, profesores y trabajadores del transporte) y después vienen a por el resto de Estados Unidos. No lo hacemos por nosotros, lo hacemos por América. Juramos defender la constitución contra todos los enemigos.---¡OMG!! ¡¡Es una noticia increíble!! ¡Feliz Acción de Gracias! ¡¡Y que nos devuelvan nuestra libertad y nuestro país!!





Southwest Airlines abruptly canceled over one thousand flights over the weekend. The airline blamed air traffic control issues and weather for the disruption as some speculated there may be a strike underway over vaccine mandates.
“Air Traffic Control (ATC) issues and disruptive weather have resulted in a high volume of cancellations throughout the weekend while we work to recover our operation,” Southwest said in a statement Saturday. “We appreciate your patience as we accommodate affected Customers as quickly as possible, and Customer Service wait times are longer than usual. If your travel was affected, please explore self-service rebooking options by checking your flight status on southwest.com.”


​
​
The airline has yet to provide another update as the cancellations mounted Sunday.
The Southwest Airlines Pilots Association (SWAPA), the pilots’ labor union, said their members were not protesting or staging a ‘sickout.’
“SWAPA is aware of operational difficulties affecting Southwest Airlines today due to a number of issues, but we can say with confidence that our Pilots are not participating in any official or unofficial job actions,” said a SWAPA statement. “Our Pilots will continue to overcome SWA management’s poor planning, as well as any external operational challenges, and remain the most productive Pilots in the world. They will continue to be focused on their highest priority — safety. SWAPA Pilots are true professionals and will always maintain the highest level of responsibility to their crews, their passengers, and our airline.”


> 4 desk agents as Southwest cancels 1,000+ flights
> pic.twitter.com/fO9yBglnNl
> — Luke Rudkowski (@Lukewearechange) October 10, 2021





> Soooo don’t fly southwest today! I’ve never seen so many cancelled flights! They’re saying it’s due to “weather” LOL! Okay I’ll pretend I believe it. pic.twitter.com/w1msClCZXm
> — Elyssa Mai (@Elyssamai) October 10, 2021





> 4 little kids sleeping on the floor of #mco because @SouthwestAir lied to us all day & night and then didn’t even have the decency to throw us a blanket. #SouthwestAirlines Will be a miracle if we leave here without #COVID19 pic.twitter.com/9bOh6XetzB
> — Becky (@therealbeckyvac) October 9, 2021





> Here’s a look at the Southwest check-in line this morning at Midway Airport. Hundreds of flights cancelled across the country yesterday. Southwest says air traffic control issues and disruptive weather causing cancellations and delays. @nbcchicago pic.twitter.com/OXK1ipb9uJ
> — Vi Nguyen (@ViNguyen) October 10, 2021





> Insane lines and crowds at Southwest terminal in Denver pic.twitter.com/cnwhD4808B
> — Libs of Tik Tok (@libsoftiktok) October 10, 2021



Just last week, Southwest announced they would comply with President Biden’s ‘COVID Action Plan’ and said that the carrier’s contracts with the U.S. government require full compliance with the federal vaccination directive.
Employees of Southwest Airlines must be fully vaccinated against COVID-19, or be approved for a religious, medical, or disability accommodation, by Dec. 8, 2021, to continue employment with the airline.
“Southwest Airlines must join our industry peers in complying with the federal government’s COVID-19 vaccination directive,” said Gary Kelly, Southwest Airlines Chairman and CEO. “I encourage all Southwest Employees to meet the federal directive, as quickly as possible, since we value every individual and want to ensure job security for all.”

| Aerolineas | controladores


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

*CANCELANDO VUELOS DURISIMO 

POR QUE LOS CONTROLADORES NO QUIEREN MORIR DE VACUNAS SIDA GRAFENO

EN NUMERO DE 605*







SOUTHWEST AIRLINES

VAMOS. SABOTAJE VACUNAS PARA PARAR LAS ECONOMICAS









Two Thousand Flights CANCELLED Amid Rumors of Air Traffic Control WALKING OFF in Protest of Vaccines


SUPPORT MY SHOW WITH ONE-TIME DONATIONS ✅Support on our website: https://www.dailyveracity.com/support/ ✅CashApp: https://cash.app/$TheRedElephants ₿itcoin: 3JM84PWvtvmypcurWArKJdmMm3kvAaAS3c ETH: 0x23E1E9604296688b98133F234a08E61BF03e7D7B Monthly Subscription to Exclusive Segments and Articles...




tv.gab.com













Andrew Torba ✝️ on Gab: 'https://tv.gab.com/channel/realredelephants/view/…'


Andrew Torba ✝️ on Gab: 'https://tv.gab.com/channel/realredelephants/view/two-thousand-flights-cancelled-amid-rumors-6163516c6e911a8d42c121e9'




gab.com






​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

*CONTROLADORES DE SOUTHWEST AIRLINES*
*


HAN ABANDONADO SUS PUESTOS PARA VIVIR UN POCO MAS 
*
*POR QUE LES OBLIGAN A INYECTARSE LA VACUNA PONZOÑA NWO PARA TRABAJAR*

TIENE UN AIRE DE QUE ESTO ES UNA MANERA DE CAUSAR CAOS | BLACKOUTS | ETC









Media Blackout: It's Not Just Southwest Airlines - Air Traffic Controllers in Jacksonville Reportedly Walked Out Friday Night Protesting Mandatory COVID Vaccinations Too


Big Media blacked out the news on Friday night that hundreds of flights out of Jacksonville were cancelled due to walkouts in response to vaccine mandates. We’ve reported already on the Southwest Airlines flights canceled this weekend. Southwest Airlines Cancels Nearly 2,000 Flights This Weekend...




www.thegatewaypundit.com




​
*Big Media blacked out the news on Friday night that hundreds of flights out of Jacksonville were cancelled due to walkouts in response to vaccine mandates.*


HILO DE UNA TIA EN TWITTER

*UNOS 650 VUELOS DE NADA *
*CANCELADOS 
TODO POR UN PUTO INVENT FASCITO JESUITA CHINO*











Iberdrola anuncia cortes de luz en Valencia y otros 22 municipios


La izquierda en pleno pide el cierre definitivo de la central nuclear de Cofrentes | Radio Valencia | Actualidad | Cadena SER El PSPV, Compromís, Unides Podem, Esquerra Unida y Esquerra Republicana piden, de la mano de Tanquem Cofrents, el cierre de la nuclear valenciana. Ya en 2017, les Corts...




www.burbuja.info






​

We’ve reported already on the Southwest Airlines flights canceled this weekend.

In addition, according to one source air traffic controllers staged a walkout in Jacksonville in response to the vaccine mandate being forced on them.


> BREAKING: Air Traffic Controllers In Jacksonville, FL Staged A Walkout Yesterday In Response To The Vaccine Mandate
> It’s Being Reported That All Flights In & Out Of FL Were Cancelled As A Result
> Mainstream Media Chose Not To Report On This As Of Yet pic.twitter.com/DCSqh8M1eq
> — HeadlineHunter! Alerts (@freehumanity911) October 9, 2021



Even radical Tom Sauer reported on the air traffic controllers going on strike in Florida.


> Receipts: https://t.co/wgk2zzipxR
> — Tom Sauer ⚓ (@thomasbsauer) October 9, 2021









**


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

*LA IDEA ES*
*
ANTES NO VIAJABAIS POR EL SARS COV 2 INVENT 4
*
*Y AHORA POR LA VACUNA *​






























​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

¿Os han sableado con el recibo de la luz este mes?


Depende de las máquinas que tengas y si es con GPUs o ASICs dedicados. Un ASIC dedicado potente, unos 2000W. Si tienes varios, pues multiplica. Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk No me explique bien. lo que veo yo es que las criptomonedas consumen muchísima electricidad con lo cual...




www.burbuja.info




callendo todo camino de un intento de CISNE NEGRO PROGRAMADO creo BLACK SWAN canarias volcan
no se grupo no orientacion


*video solo por el pic del cisne y por el LOL*






CANCEL DELAY SHUTDOWN CORTE
Y SEAS FELIZ MUERTO
ES EL PLAN DE LA OLIGARQUIA





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

¿Os han sableado con el recibo de la luz este mes?


Depende de las máquinas que tengas y si es con GPUs o ASICs dedicados. Un ASIC dedicado potente, unos 2000W. Si tienes varios, pues multiplica. Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk No me explique bien. lo que veo yo es que las criptomonedas consumen muchísima electricidad con lo cual...




www.burbuja.info






| AEROLINEAS VACUNAS | FALSA ESCASEZ | FALSOS PROBLEMAS |

_Y AHORA LINEAS DE TRENES_
_ANTRAK LO MISMO_










ThreeSevens on Gab: ''


ThreeSevens on Gab: ''




gab.com




LOS EMPLEADOS ELIGAN VIDA ANTES QUE VACUNA MORTAL GONORREICA CON NANO PARTICULAS DE SIDA
LA CRITURAH ELIGEN VIVIR COMO QUIERA QUE SEA ANTES QUE EUTANASIA
ADEMAS ES QUE ES INVENT
LA LEY DE BIDEN PARECE SER QUE NO EXISTE
EN ESPAÑA HACEN IGUAL OJO !
SE INVENTAN LEYES
PARA LUEGO DECIR QUE "ELLOS NUNCA MANDARON NADA"
ES TODO COMPLEJISIMO




__





Where is the Biden Executive Order mandating the vaccine? Does it exist? « Jon Rappoport's Blog






blog.nomorefakenews.com







Lonchix dijo:


> _Parece_ que es una huelga masiva por qué no quieren VACUNA



​


----------



## NIKK (11 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ¿Os han sableado con el recibo de la luz este mes?
> 
> 
> Depende de las máquinas que tengas y si es con GPUs o ASICs dedicados. Un ASIC dedicado potente, unos 2000W. Si tienes varios, pues multiplica. Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk No me explique bien. lo que veo yo es que las criptomonedas consumen muchísima electricidad con lo cual...
> ...



No veas colega que pesado eres con la mierda esa de las vacunas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> No veas colega que pesado eres con la mierda esa de las vacunas.



OPERACION COVID 19 = VACUNAS = EXCUSAS PARA DESMOTARLO TODO

SERVICIOS DE ENERGIA Y SUMINISTR
TRASPORET
LOGISTICA
SERVICIOS ESTATLES
TRABAJOS
POSIBLIDADES DE EMPLEO
ACTIVOS EN EL BANCO
ETC


----------



## NIKK (11 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> OPERACION COVID 19 = VACUNAS = EXCUSAS PARA DESMOTARLO TODO
> 
> SERVICIOS DE ENERGIA Y SUMINISTR
> TRASPORET
> ...



Claro que si colega, es mejor saturar todos los servicios de salud y que la gente se muera en la puerta de un hospital o en su casa por no poder recibir una atención mínima; que si, que afecta más a personas mayores pero...... pedazo de hijo de la gran puta, esas personas mayores nos han dado la vida y tenemos lo que tenemos gracias a ellas, un poco de respeto y humanidad; hay que ser canalla y desagradecido para obviar eso. Ale, a pastar.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> Claro que si colega, es mejor saturar todos los servicios de salud y que la gente se muera en la puerta de un hospital o en su casa por no poder recibir una atención mínima; que si, que afecta más a personas mayores pero...... pedazo de hijo de la gran puta, esas personas mayores nos han dado la vida y tenemos lo que tenemos gracias a ellas, un poco de respeto y humanidad; hay que ser canalla y desagradecido para obviar eso. Ale, a pastar.


----------



## NIKK (11 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


>



¿Tu eres tonto o eres tonto?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (11 Oct 2021)

Stop flying. Stop going to Disney. Stop working for someone that believes in medical tyranny. . All we need to do is refuse. Stop participating in their corrupt system.









anonymous patriot on Gab: 'Stop flying. Stop going to Disney. Stop working f…'


anonymous patriot on Gab: 'Stop flying. Stop going to Disney. Stop working for someone that believes in medical tyranny. Stop sending your kids to indoctrination centers. They need us more than we need them. That is an absolute fact. All we need to do is refuse. Stop participating in their...




gab.com

















​


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (16 Oct 2021)

Fin de semana, tarifa valle decían...


----------



## tracrium (16 Oct 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Fin de semana, tarifa valle decían...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 808713



Los tramos de tarifa son para los PEAJES, es decir, para la distribución. No para el precio de la energía, que es el que es en cada momento. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tracrium (16 Oct 2021)

f700b dijo:


> No me explique bien.
> lo que veo yo es que las criptomonedas consumen muchísima electricidad con lo cual hay más demanda que oferta y así es como ese encarecen las cosas



El consumo es España por el minado es anecdótico. Amortizar la inversión con estos precios se eterniza.

Eso vale para países donde la energía esté barata. 

Si hasta los altos hornos eléctricos están cerrando porque no sale a cuenta producir a estos precios. 

Sin embargo el alumbrado público nocturno español, de los más sobredimensionados del mundo, sigue a fuego. Total, como las facturas las pagamos entre todos los remeros...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Oct 2021)

yo de momento he salvado el culo con la tarifa de repsol + asistente y estoy pagando 1 eur al día impuestos incluidos, todo electricidad no tengo gas, 150 kw mes, igualmente me voy a ir preparando para el futuro comprando unas placas solares sin baterías y el famoso huawei de conversor conectado red


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (16 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> Los tramos de tarifa son para los PEAJES, es decir, para la distribución. No para el precio de la energía, que es el que es en cada momento.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Seguro? Desde cuándo es así? Que yo sepa antes en horario valle el precio era más barato que en punta, siempre.


----------



## loveisintheair (16 Oct 2021)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo ganas de ver la factura de diciembre y enero, a ver si se nota algo.
> 
> En mi casa vivimos mi madre y yo, una hermana se independizó hace un año mas o menos pero hasta mediados de noviembre no habían podido poner la lavadora.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé el consumo de lavado, pero mi hijo se fue justo cuando empezaron las subidas de la luz y, desde entonces, los recibos son la mitad.
Hay que decir que el muchacho teletrabajaba, jugaba a la consola, tenía el móvil siempre enchufado... Ahora paga en su casa, en la que vive con su novia -que también teletrabaja bastante- lo mismo que pagaba yo. En casa somos dos también, pero vivimos en la sierra y no hemos puesto un solo día el aire acondicionado, ellos casi a diario.
Veremos lo que pasa en invierno, por su calefacción es bomba de calor y la mía, gas.


----------



## COMENTARIO DESTACADO: (16 Oct 2021)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> yo de momento he salvado el culo con la tarifa de repsol + asistente y estoy pagando 1 eur al día impuestos incluidos, todo electricidad no tengo gas, 150 kw mes, igualmente me voy a ir preparando para el futuro comprando unas placas solares sin baterías y el famoso huawei de conversor conectado red



Cómprate mejor el Ingeteam Sun Storage TLM de 6KW en un futuro podrás poner cualquier tipo de batería, de hecho ya se pueden hacer por algo más de 100 euros el Kwh.

No compres el huawei ese que tendrás problema el día de mañana


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Seguro? Desde cuándo es así? Que yo sepa antes en horario valle el precio era más barato que en punta, siempre.



Era más barato porque el precio de la electricidad era muchísimo más bajo y los peajes representaban una fracción sensible del KWh. 

Ahora es tan cara que los peajes suponen sólo una pequeña fracción del precio y ni se nota.

Si la generación está cara en horario valle eso no afecta a los peajes.

Los peajes son para pagar la distribución, no la generación.

El último cambio que hicieron fue aumentar los peajes de las horas valle y disminuir los de las horas punta para que no hubiese tanta variación intradiaria. Pero ha subido tanto la generación que ni se nota. Fue solo una medida cosmética. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

COMENTARIO DESTACADO: dijo:


> Cómprate mejor el Ingeteam Sun Storage TLM de 6KW en un futuro podrás poner cualquier tipo de batería, de hecho ya se pueden hacer por algo más de 100 euros el Kwh.
> 
> No compres el huawei ese que tendrás problema el día de mañana



El Huawei funciona también con las LG.



Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loveisintheair (17 Oct 2021)

cifuentes dijo:


> Estoy igual que tú. Naturgy PVPC, el otro día me pusieron un mail que si eso, cuando llegue la factura, me dan opción de prrratearla unos meses.



¿No tenéis contadores de esos electrónicos con los que se ahorran el tío que va a mirar el contador?


----------



## COMENTARIO DESTACADO: (17 Oct 2021)

tracrium dijo:


> El Huawei funciona también con las LG.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Que son carísimas, por cierto...
Insisto, lo mejor son las hechas por uno mismo, que salen casi regaladas a poco más de 100 euros kwh. Te paso un video para que veas lo sencillo que es.





No te limites con el inversor. Este Ingeteam puede con 12.000w de placas solares y de los 12kw puede inyectar 6 kw para el consumo instantáneo y otros 6 kw para cargar CUALQUIER TIPO DE BATERIA.
Una bestia parda.




Debe de haber una oferta para coches eléctricos a 0.03 euros kw de 1 a 7 de la mañana, con placas solares y recarga de baterías si no llega con horario nocturno, sale a cuentas sobredimensionar la instalación y no hacerles ganar a los expolíticos de las energéticas.
Por lo que te sale una batería LG de 13kw, te puedes hacer una tu mismo de 60Kw.

Tal y como está la cosa de la luz, sale rentable incluso no poner placas solares, si no se tiene espacio para placas, se puede tener un espacio de 100x100x40 para la batería y encima el inversor. Simplemente así, por muchas pérdidas energéticas que tenga el pasar de alterna a continua y viceversa, la compras a 0.03 y como mucho con todo no pagarás más de 0.05 euros kwh.

Hay que empezar a ponerse las pilas que nos van a crujir.


----------



## Yomateix (17 Oct 2021)

Hubo un fin de semana que llegó a estar al principio unas horas a 0.02. Fué cuando nos vendia que el fin de semana sería más barato, que habría valles para que la gente pudiese usar los electrodomésticos que más gastasen y por tanto no había porqué preocuparse tanto porque siempre estaba el fin de semana. A dia de hoy cuesta diferenciar entre fin de semana y entre semana. Ayer precios elevadísimos, sin ninguna hora especialmente barata, hoy más de lo mismo, el momento más barato del dia 0.22 la hora de la siesta en lugar de un par de horas antes que es la hora de hacer la comida, llega a estar a 0.33 niveles que quedan muy lejos de los que eran en fin de semana cuando nos vendian que el fin de semana estaría mucho más barata.


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

COMENTARIO DESTACADO: dijo:


> Que son carísimas, por cierto...
> Insisto, lo mejor son las hechas por uno mismo, que salen casi regaladas a poco más de 100 euros kwh. Te paso un video para que veas lo sencillo que es.
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante. Me encanta el bricolaje, pero no tengo tiempo. Pero me lo apunto.

Gracias.

Yo tengo el Huawei de 6 trifásico. A pelo le puedes poner 9 Kwp y con baterías 12.

Mi idea es aumentar el número de paneles. Al tener configuracion este-oeste no llegan al pico ni de coña. De marzo a octubre bien, pero luego ya la cosa empieza a aflojar.

Lo que dudo es si sale a cuenta poner un par de baterías Luna para que hagan de buffer. Con deducción en el IRPF me cuestan casi la mitad. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Oct 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Fin de semana, tarifa valle decían...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 808713


----------



## Picard (17 Oct 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Fin de semana, tarifa valle decían...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 808713



Hijísimos de puta


----------



## cifuentes (17 Oct 2021)

loveisintheair dijo:


> ¿No tenéis contadores de esos electrónicos con los que se ahorran el tío que va a mirar el contador?



Sí, es digital, pero no debe estar adaptado a los nuevos ciclos de facturación. En otros domicilios, con la misma compañía, no tengo ningún problema, pero en este sigo sin factura.


----------



## Chortina Premium (17 Oct 2021)

A las 19 horas a 0.309 €/Kwh

Haz que pase


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (17 Oct 2021)

Mañana el lunes más caro de la historia, por ahora.









La luz vuelve a subir mañana y marcará el lunes más caro de la historia


En concreto, el precio subirá este lunes un 8,5% respecto al registrado el domingo, hasta los 227,45 euros el megavatio hora (MWh), según los datos del operador de mercado eléctric




www.expansion.com


----------



## tracrium (17 Oct 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Mañana el lunes más caro de la historia, por ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con IVA se va hasta los 0.40 € el KWh en el momento más caro.

A tragar, cabrones ecorresilentes. Váis a sufrir la ecoprogresía en vuestras carnes y en vuestros bolsillos.

Me alegraría si al menos sirviese para que la gente aprendiese pero, una vez más, me temo que no será así.


----------



## Picard (18 Oct 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Mañana el lunes más caro de la historia, por ahora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los que hacen estas aplicaciones deberían dejar de usar el color verde para las horas 'baratas' y usar solo escala de rojos.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (24 Oct 2021)

Mañana la hora más barata a 26 cents


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Oct 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Mañana la hora más barata a 26 cents


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Caldeo directo (25 Oct 2021)

¿Que os creíais, que desmantelar las nucleares iba a ser gratis?

Menuda pandilla de progres retrasados


----------



## asiqué (25 Oct 2021)

pues sigo pagando 28-30€
mas menos como el año pasado en estas fechas pero usando muchisimo menos electricidad.
No enciendo el horno, antes igual lo usaba 1 o 2 veces a la semana.
YA NO


----------



## Javier de Carglass (25 Oct 2021)

Acabo de ver la factura de Oct 2021 y casi duplica la de Oct de 2020 consumiendo la misma cantidad de energía.
No está mal una subida del 85%...


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (26 Oct 2021)

jo jo jo un descuento del 70 por ciento voy a tener a partir de ahora por el bono social.


----------



## Ciclope (27 Oct 2021)

Incremento bestial.
*Energia XXI (ENDESA PVPC) 2,2kW 3 personas*
Periodo 18/09/21 - 19/10/21
*274kWh - 82,02€*
Mes anterior
*275kWh - 69,59€*
Año anterior
*280kWh - 45,47€* 

Al no haber grandes diferencias entre tramos horarios, el mayor incremento se debe a los aparatos conectados las 24 horas.
En mi caso, el congelador pequeño dejaré de usarlo y dejaré solo el frigorífico y limitando la apertura de la puerta a lo mínimo.


----------



## Salchichonio (28 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> pues sigo pagando 28-30€
> mas menos como el año pasado en estas fechas pero usando muchisimo menos electricidad.
> No enciendo el horno, antes igual lo usaba 1 o 2 veces a la semana.
> YA NO
> Ver archivo adjunto 818173



Pues si en lugar de bombillas usas velas y vives como un gitano pagarás menos.

Algunos por ahorraros 4 chavos dais pena


----------



## asiqué (28 Oct 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Pues si en lugar de bombillas usas velas y vives como un gitano pagarás menos.
> 
> Algunos por ahorraros 4 chavos dais pena



lo que tu digas, ahora vas a venir tu a decirme como tengo que vivir.
Sigue comiendo doritos y campurrianas que eso no gasta electricidad.
Luego mira en que apartado del foro esta puesto y lo que significa consumo responsable.
Creo que no debes salir de la guarderia, cuñadito


----------



## XXavier (28 Oct 2021)

Recibí hace pocos días la factura, que es bimensual, y me ha salido a 0,193€/kWh. En la anterior me salió a 0,228 €/kWh


----------



## Salchichonio (28 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> lo que tu digas, ahora vas a venir tu a decirme como tengo que vivir.
> Sigue comiendo doritos y campurrianas que eso no gasta electricidad.
> Luego mira en que apartado del foro esta puesto y lo que significa consumo responsable.
> Creo que no debes salir de la guarderia, cuñadito



Que si gitano que si. Vivir como un miserable no es consumo responsable.


----------



## Tars (28 Oct 2021)

37€ por 104kwh con 3.3 de potencia...


----------



## asiqué (28 Oct 2021)

@Salchichonio no me cites y me ignores a la vez que me llamas a confusion 
Vaya nivel tienen los nuevos forers.
alguien me postea un pantallazo?


----------



## nominefi (28 Oct 2021)

104€ donde no llegaba a 50€.
2019 a 0,11cts todo incluido
2020 a 0,12cts
2021 a 0,24cts


----------



## asiqué (28 Oct 2021)

nominefi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 820585
> Ver archivo adjunto 820586
> Ver archivo adjunto 820587
> 
> ...



joder que barbaridad y que verguenza. (no por ti, por la compañia de luz)
Yo dejando de usar el horno sigo manteniendo lo del año pasado mas menos 30€ al mes.
Con el horno puesto 2 veces a la semana como antes seguro que la factura sube 10€ o mas.


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## r@in (20 Nov 2021)

En fin de semana.
Ya ni disimulan para robarnos.


----------



## urano (20 Nov 2021)

Si...mismo periodo;

154 kW el año pasado...

Este año 152kw... 15 euros más....


----------



## ReptilYAno (20 Nov 2021)

Yo me estoy manteniendo con facturas similares a las del año pasado (75 euros mes a partir de octubre, País Vasco) pero, claro, restringiendo el uso de fuentes de calor a lo bestia. Mi mujer, a Dios gracias, colabora. Vestidos como payasos en casa, con camiseta interior, camiseta deportiva, chaqueta y bata. Algún día a primera hora me he puesto gorro dentro de la casa. Eso sí, ducha diaria de 5 minutos con caldera de gas.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (20 Nov 2021)

A mi este mes me ha subido un 25% con respecto al mes pasado. Desde que quitaron el bono social para las potencias inferiores a 3kw he pasado de pagar alrededor de 18€/mes a los 40€ de este pasado mes de octubre.


----------



## r@in (21 Nov 2021)

Domingo, con los consumos de la industria, comercios y otras actividades e mínimos, y los precios disparados.
Han cambiado el sistema de los tramos y ahora son todos caros.


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Nov 2021)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> A mi este mes me ha subido un 25% con respecto al mes pasado. Desde que quitaron el bono social para las potencias inferiores a 3kw he pasado de pagar alrededor de 18€/mes a los 40€ de este pasado mes de octubre.



Por potencias "superiores" a 3 Kwh dirás, yo que tú bajaba la potencia y me beneficiaba de ese 20% de dto que ahora hasta el mes de marzo es un 60%, un puto chollo.

Ahora mismo a 0.27 Kwh, una puta vergüenza y supuestamente en "horario barato", para colgar al hijodeputa que P....... España


----------



## r@in (21 Nov 2021)

Deben de estar quemado gas día y noche para que el cote suba y compensar la rebaja que les hizo el gobierno.
El gobierno nos hace creer que toma medidas y se enfrenta a las eléctricas para bajar el recibo, y por otro lado les deja manipular la producción para que sigan ganando.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (21 Nov 2021)

ya me vino la factura de noviembre,110 euros por 368 kwh con 3,3 de potencia,pero con el descuento del bono social del 70 por ciento se me queda en 33 euros a pagar.


----------



## Salchichonio (21 Nov 2021)

ReptilYAno dijo:


> Yo me estoy manteniendo con facturas similares a las del año pasado (75 euros mes a partir de octubre, País Vasco) pero, claro, restringiendo el uso de fuentes de calor a lo bestia. Mi mujer, a Dios gracias, colabora. Vestidos como payasos en casa, con camiseta interior, camiseta deportiva, chaqueta y bata. Algún día a primera hora me he puesto gorro dentro de la casa. Eso sí, ducha diaria de 5 minutos con caldera de gas.



Hombre...una cosa es ahorrar, otra ser miserable.


----------



## Mengardo (21 Nov 2021)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> ya me vino la factura de noviembre,110 euros por 368 kwh con 3,3 de potencia,pero con el descuento del bono social del 70 por ciento se me queda en 33 euros a pagar.



Juer 368 kwh,¿Cuantos sois en casa?.
Otra cosa ¿Sabes que el descuento por el bono social lo pagamos los demás a escote no?, Vamos que no te lo paga Pdr snchz de su bolsillo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Nov 2021)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> ya me vino la factura de noviembre,110 euros por 368 kwh con 3,3 de potencia,pero con el descuento del bono social del 70 por ciento se me queda en 33 euros a pagar.



Imposible, el dto máximo del bono social cumpliendo los requisitos sólo se aplica a


Unidad familiar familias numerosas4.140 kW año

Y ni aún así llegas a los 368 kwh mensuales, el dto se aplicaría sobre los primeros 345 kwh (4.140/12)


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (21 Nov 2021)

aqui pongo factura.somos 2 adultos y 3 niñas pequeñas.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (21 Nov 2021)

bueno la puse doble sin querer.


----------



## Chortina Premium (21 Nov 2021)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> aqui pongo factura.somos 2 adultos y 3 niñas pequeñas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 845036
> Ver archivo adjunto 845036



Pues enhorabuena, pero creo que cuando llegues al máximo de Kwh que te corresponden en tu bono social (4.140 kW año) te empezarán a cobrar precio "normal", yo pensé que lo dividían entre 12 meses y por eso te decía que como máximo el dto serían a los primeros 368 Kwh, de todas maneras disfruta de ese descuentazo porque es raro y lógicamente te lo aplican por familia numerosa y bajos ingresos, en los demás casos baja un montón los Kwh que tienen descuento.

En resumen, el bono social no permite gastar luz como un loco porque tiene un límite de Kwh al año.


Edit: el descuento del 70% dura sólo hasta Marzo del 2022, luego volverás al 40%.

Saludos


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (21 Nov 2021)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena, pero creo que cuando llegues al máximo de Kwh que te corresponden en tu bono social (4.140 kW año) te empezarán a cobrar precio "normal", yo pensé que lo dividían entre 12 meses y por eso te decía que como máximo el dto serían a los primeros 368 Kwh, de todas maneras disfruta de ese descuentazo porque es raro y lógicamente te lo aplican por familia numerosa y bajos ingresos, en los demás casos baja un montón los Kwh que tienen descuento.
> 
> En resumen, el bono social no permite gastar luz como un loco porque tiene un límite de Kwh al año.
> 
> ...



por familia numerosa y minusvalia de mi mujer,no por bajos ingresos.


----------



## Trustno1 (21 Nov 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Domingo, con los consumos de la industria, comercios y otras actividades e mínimos, y los precios disparados.
> Han cambiado el sistema de los tramos y ahora son todos caros.



Y aquí nadie dice nada, se ha pasado la moda. 
Vergonzoso que sea fin de semana y tengamos estos precios.


----------



## Tars (21 Nov 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> joder que barbaridad y que verguenza. (no por ti, por la compañia de luz)
> Yo dejando de usar el horno sigo manteniendo lo del año pasado mas menos 30€ al mes.
> Con el horno puesto 2 veces a la semana como antes seguro que la factura sube 10€ o mas.



Ten cuidado que cada pizza en el horno son ocho (8) euros.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## asiqué (21 Nov 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Ten cuidado que cada pizza en el horno son ocho (8) euros.



no uso el horno ya mas que para guardar sartenes.
Pizza no hacia, pero si que asaba pollo o verduras 1 o 2 veces a la semana.
fijate a cuanto se pone un pollo de 1.5kg con 1.5 horas de horno.
El dia que quiera pollo asado lo pido al asador paco del barrio


----------



## Funciovago (21 Nov 2021)

Increíble, un fin de semana que se supone valle y es más caro que los días normales. ¿Segúis muchos en pvpc u os habéis cambiado ya?, porque ya van varios meses que es más barato el libre (exceptuando los que tienen bono social)


----------



## motoleon (21 Nov 2021)

Pues yo pongo el horno todos los dias que hay sol...ahi lo dejo...


----------



## asiqué (21 Nov 2021)

como sin horno puedo vivir no me preocupe ni lo mas minimo.
Ya estoy hasta los cojones de que me roben por todos los lados para que mis impuestoa se gasten en genaros y chorizos.
Esto lo puedo evitar, pues que se jodan


----------



## nuvole (22 Nov 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Yo me cambié en Agosto, así que llevo 250€ ahorrados que están en mi bolsillo y no en el de las corruptas eléctricas.


----------



## Mengardo (22 Nov 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Ten cuidado que cada pizza en el horno son ocho (8) euros.



¿Ocho(8) euros? Que hornos tienes ustedes?, El mio es de 2 kw y si lo pongo media hora para la pizza gasta 1 kwh, a 20 céntimos el Kwh son eso 20 centimos.por 30 dias salen 6€ al mes , no cada vez que se pone


----------



## f700b (22 Nov 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> ¿Ocho(8) euros? Que hornos tienes ustedes?, El mio es de 2 kw y si lo pongo media hora para la pizza gasta 1 kwh, a 20 céntimos el Kwh son eso 20 centimos.por 30 dias salen 6€ al mes , no cada vez que se pone



Lo de los 8€ es una tonta que algún niñato soltó en forocoches


----------



## Mengardo (22 Nov 2021)

f700b dijo:


> Lo de los 8€ es una tonta que algún niñato soltó en forocoches



Eso tiene que ser, una tontá forocochera , si no no se entiende


----------



## Tars (22 Nov 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Eso tiene que ser, una tontá forocochera , si no no se entiende



Obviamente es eso


----------



## Homero+10 (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## sopelmar (30 Nov 2021)

Nosotros tenemos desde el verano la facturación por tramos, valle, medio, punta de lunes a viernes, y creo que el finde es toda igual, creo que valle 
Bueno pues el caso es que hemos intentado amoldarnos al horario reducido y a pesar de eso nos han cobrado más, la subida no es mucha pero si mayor que cuando gastaba os sin mirar horarios


----------



## Akela 14 (1 Dic 2021)

Hola a todos, a ver que me aconsejáis. Paso a detallaros la factura del mes pasado.

En mi casa estamos con :
Tipo de contrato: PVPC - Mercado regulado.
Peaje de transporte: 2.0TD
Potencia contratada: 3,45 kW
El consumo ha sido de 161 kWh. De la siguiente forma:
P1 (punta): 43 kWh x 0,031511eur/kWh
P2 (llano) : 34 kWh x 0,021451 eur/kWh
P3 (valle) : 84 kWh x 0,000921 eur/kWh

La factura fue de 55,76 euros y para este mes me da 58,45 euros de factura estimada.

He hecho una comparativa y me daba un ahorro de 22 euros con Lucera. ¿Son fiables estas comparativas?

Ahora estoy con Regsiti, en mi municipio solo hay una oficina de Iberdrola.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## bric (1 Dic 2021)

Veo, este hilo, y entro principalmente a cagarme en la madre que los parió a todos.

Ahora que lo he hecho: estoy pagando casi el doble de lo que pagaba antes de que el Gobierno cambiase las cosas. Tenía discriminación horaria, con el termo de agua programado a la 1 de la madrugada. Lavadora y lavavajillas el fin de semana, más que nada porque es cuando tenía tiempo. Ahora ya da igual, el precio del KWh es prácticamente el mismo a todas horas.


----------



## Caldeo directo (1 Dic 2021)

bric dijo:


> Veo, este hilo, y entro principalmente a cagarme en la madre que los parió a todos.
> 
> Ahora que lo he hecho: estoy pagando casi el doble de lo que pagaba antes de que el Gobierno cambiase las cosas. Tenía discriminación horaria, con el termo de agua programado a la 1 de la madrugada. Lavadora y lavavajillas el fin de semana, más que nada porque es cuando tenía tiempo. Ahora ya da igual, *el precio del KWh es prácticamente el mismo a todas horas.*



Pues por lo que leo, parece que la peña todavía no se ha enterado........


----------



## Picard (1 Dic 2021)

bric dijo:


> Veo, este hilo, y entro principalmente a cagarme en la madre que los parió a todos.
> 
> Ahora que lo he hecho: estoy pagando casi el doble de lo que pagaba antes de que el Gobierno cambiase las cosas. Tenía discriminación horaria, con el termo de agua programado a la 1 de la madrugada. Lavadora y lavavajillas el fin de semana, más que nada porque es cuando tenía tiempo. Ahora ya da igual, el precio del KWh es prácticamente el mismo a todas horas.



Bájate una app de esas que te dice el precio de la luz cada hora, cada puto día es diferente la hora más 'barata'.


----------



## bric (1 Dic 2021)

Caldeo directo dijo:


> Pues por lo que leo, parece que la peña todavía no se ha enterado........



De la última factura:

Tramo 1: 0,279526 €/kWh 
Tramo 2: 0,261843 €/kWh
Tramo 3: 0,235717 €/kWh


----------



## bric (1 Dic 2021)

Picard dijo:


> Bájate una app de esas que te dice el precio de la luz cada hora, cada puto día es diferente la hora más 'barata'.



No me voy a complicar, dejo las cosas como están y no voy a estar pendiente de si cuando necesito hacer algo es más barato o más caro, no tiene sentido. Antes sí, con programar el termo que es junto a la nevera lo que más me consume, se notaba.

Ahora que tengo encendida la caldera para calefacción el termo va a estar apagado, el resto de consumo que sea lo que tenga que ser, hasta que de de baja el suministro, que no lo descarto.


----------



## Euron G. (1 Dic 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> ¿Sabes que el descuento por el bono social lo pagamos los demás a escote no?, Vamos que no te lo paga Pdr snchz de su bolsillo.



¿Me estás diciendo que @el arquitecto y @Don Pascual me pagan parte del coste de mi factura?


----------



## Mengardo (1 Dic 2021)

Euron G. dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que @el arquitecto y @Don Pascual me pagan parte del coste de mi factura?



Sip, lo mismo que me pagan (pagais)a mi un 40% de mi instalación fotovoltaica


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Dic 2021)

este mes empieza la fiesta........... diciembre enero y febrero y marzo gasto unos 400kw,,, el resto del año 120


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (1 Dic 2021)

Akela 14 dijo:


> El consumo ha sido de 161 kWh. De la siguiente forma:
> P1 (punta): 43 kWh x 0,031511eur/kWh
> P2 (llano) : 34 kWh x 0,021451 eur/kWh
> P3 (valle) : 84 kWh x 0,000921 eur/kWh



Eso no es el consumo. Es el impuesto.
A lo que te han cobrado el kWh no sale en la factura. Tienes que llamar para que te lo digan. Es el concepto "*Coste de Energía*".


----------



## t_chip (1 Dic 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Sip, lo mismo que me pagan (pagais)a mi un 40% de mi instalación fotovoltaica



A ti no te pagamos nada, se lo pagamos a tu instalador, que de no cobrar de ti ese 40% te cobraría un 40% menos.

Las subvenciones no son nunca para el ciudadano, son para el empresario.
Tu solo eres el intermediario entre el gobierno y el empresario, y de paso te compran tu voto.

Es como los planes prever, ayudas al alquiler y demás milongas, que son para el casero y para el empresario.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mengardo (2 Dic 2021)

t_chip dijo:


> A ti no te pagamos nada, se lo pagamos a tu instalador, que de no cobrar de ti ese 40% te cobraría un 40% menos.
> 
> Las subvenciones no son nunca para el ciudadano, son para el empresario.
> Tu solo eres el intermediario entre el gobierno y el empresario, y de paso te compran tu voto.
> ...



Nop, me lo pagais a mi, primero yo pago al instalador y luego recibo la subvención.
Total me sale la instalacion al precio que valen los materiales en los comercios nacionales.
Y por mi voto no te preocupes que ni se compra ni se vende simplemente no se usa, dejé de votar el mismo dia que dejé de remar ,de eso hace muchos años


----------



## t_chip (2 Dic 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Nop, me lo pagais a mi, primero yo pago al instalador y luego recibo la subvención.
> Total me sale la instalacion al precio que valen los materiales en los comercios nacionales.
> Y por mi voto no te preocupes que ni se compra ni se vende simplemente no se usa, dejé de votar el mismo dia que dejé de remar ,de eso hace muchos años



!O sea, que además de intermediario, adelantas el dinero de más que se va a llevar el instalador!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Akela 14 (2 Dic 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Eso no es el consumo. Es el impuesto.
> A lo que te han cobrado el kWh no sale en la factura. Tienes que llamar para que te lo digan. Es el concepto "*Coste de Energía*".



Gracias por la información.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Dic 2021)

23 euros he pagado este mes, seis menos que el mes pasado.

Estoy dejándome los sesos a ver como la sigo bajando pero ya no se que más recortar.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (2 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Pues si en lugar de bombillas usas velas y vives como un gitano pagarás menos.
> 
> Algunos por ahorraros 4 chavos dais pena




El lonchafinismo anticonsumista es así, por pagar un centimillo menos matooooo.

Saludos.


----------



## Salchichonio (2 Dic 2021)

zapatitos dijo:


> El lonchafinismo anticonsumista es así, por pagar un centimillo menos matooooo.
> 
> Saludos.



Mmm pero a veces ahorrar 1 te hace perder 2 en calidad de vida


----------



## zapatitos (2 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Mmm pero a veces ahorrar 1 te hace perder 2 en calidad de vida




Perdería calidad de vida si ahorrara en comida de calidad comprando broza de los supermercados pero ahorrando en luz no creo que vaya a perder calidad de vida. Al contrario, cuando te llega la factura mensual te entra tal felicidad interior que con solo eso seguro que vives unos años más.

Saludos.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Dic 2021)

Hoy está tirada de precio esta mañana, luego por la tarde ya sube a los niveles habituales. El precio más bajo a 0.02324 €/kWh a las 5 de la mañana, que evidentemente "nadie" va a aprovechar. Pero es que buena parte de la mañana está por debajo de 0.10 por ejemplo:

12h - 13h: 0.03729 €/kWh 
13h - 14h: 0.04167 €/kWh 
14h - 15h: 0.03785 €/kWh 
15h - 16h: 0.02485 €/kWh


----------



## Salchichonio (5 Dic 2021)

Bendita factura de Repsol a 0.0896 24/7


----------



## Galvani (5 Dic 2021)

No sé cuál es la mejor opción para pasarse al libre teniendo acumuladores de calor. Bonpreu, Lucera?


----------



## r@in (5 Dic 2021)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hoy está tirada de precio esta mañana, luego por la tarde ya sube a los niveles habituales. El precio más bajo a 0.02324 €/kWh a las 5 de la mañana, que evidentemente "nadie" va a aprovechar. Pero es que buena parte de la mañana está por debajo de 0.10 por ejemplo:
> 
> 12h - 13h: 0.03729 €/kWh
> 13h - 14h: 0.04167 €/kWh
> ...



Hoy he metido un horno de 9Kw/h y me he sentido feliz.

En casa arroz al horno y después calabaza al horno.


----------



## Fígaro (5 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Bendita factura de Repsol a 0.0896 24/7



Eso es real?


----------



## pabloiseguro (5 Dic 2021)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso es real?



Lo es. En mi caso es menos aún: 0.074. Esto es precio fijo a 3 años. Aunque lo que yo contraté es 0.10. Desconozco por qué ahora mismo cobran 0.074. Donde te clavan es en la potencia. Ahora mismo la factura que te ofrecen es esta en la página web:


Luz
Precio de la energía
Cantidad variable en función del consumo
Precio fijo
0,104000
€/ kWh
Precio de la potencia
Cantidad fija que pagas por conexión a la red. Puedes elegir potencias distintas para las horas valle (0 a 8h, fines de semanas y festivos) y punta (8 a 24h)
Hora valle
0,068219
€ / kW día
Hora punta
0,068219
€ / kW día


----------



## r@in (5 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Bendita factura de Repsol a 0.0896 24/7



Con ese precio que pones, Repsol está perdiendo dinero.
No creo que Repsol sea una empresa a la que sus accionistas le consientan resultados negativos.


----------



## Salchichonio (5 Dic 2021)

Fígaro dijo:


> Eso es real?



Como la vida misma, contraté a 0.1 pero me ha llegado la factura a 0.0896

r@in


----------



## Mengardo (5 Dic 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Con ese precio que pones, Repsol está perdiendo dinero.
> No creo que Repsol sea una empresa a la que sus accionistas le consientan resultados negativos.



Habría que ver el precio de la potencia contratada, seguramente por ahí vayan los tiros, lo que parece que ahorras en el precio de la energía consumida se pague en el fijo.
Lo que no se va en lágrimas se va en suspiros.
Yo tengo la tarifa estable de Iberdrola y pago prácticamente lo mismo que con Repsol , tengo el kwh mas caro pero el precio del kw de potencia más barato.
Edito para decir que después de ver la factura del conforero tengo que admitir que le sale a un precio excepcional , a 0.14€ el kwh con todo incluido es francamente una gran tarifa.


----------



## Salchichonio (5 Dic 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Habría que ver el precio de la potencia contratada, seguramente por ahí vayan los tiros, lo que parece que ahorras en el precio de la energía consumida se pague en el fijo.
> Lo que no se va en lágrimas se va en suspiros.
> Yo tengo la tarifa estable de Iberdrola y pago prácticamente lo mismo que con Repsol , tengo el kwh mas caro pero el precio del kw de potencia más barato.
> Edito para decir que después de ver la factura del conforero tengo que admitir que le sale a un precio excepcional , a 0.14€ el kwh con todo incluido es francamente una gran tarifa.





Mengardo dijo:


> Habría que ver el precio de la potencia contratada, seguramente por ahí vayan los tiros, lo que parece que ahorras en el precio de la energía consumida se pague en el fijo.
> Lo que no se va en lágrimas se va en suspiros.
> Yo tengo la tarifa estable de Iberdrola y pago prácticamente lo mismo que con Repsol , tengo el kwh mas caro pero el precio del kw de potencia más barato.
> Edito para decir que después de ver la factura del conforero tengo que admitir que le sale a un precio excepcional , a 0.14€ el kwh con todo incluido es francamente una gran tarifa.



Miedo tenía de que me hicieran una pirula, pero llegó la factura y todo ok.

El término fijo de potencia es mucho más caro que pvpc pero es que el precio del kWh es mucho menor.

Con menos consumo de energía igual no sale rentable no se


----------



## Mengardo (5 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Miedo tenía de que me hicieran una pirula, pero llegó la factura y todo ok.
> 
> El término fijo de potencia es mucho más caro que pvpc pero es que el precio del kWh es mucho menor.
> 
> Con menos consumo de energía igual no sale rentable no se



Sigue siendo muy rentable con menos consumo, he adaptado tus precios a mi potencia contratada y mi consumo y hubiese pagado 36,15€ y he pagado a iberdrola ( con una buena tarifa) 44€.
Que tengas suerte y te conserven esos precios mucho tiempo


----------



## r@in (5 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Como la vida misma, contraté a 0.1 pero me ha llegado la factura a 0.0896
> 
> r@in
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 860411



A 0,14€ de media todo incluido están perdiendo dinero con ese contrato.
Eso pueden permitírselo durante un tiempo a cambio de captar nuevos clientes.
No nos has contado las condiciones de ese contrato y si se trata de una oferta limitada en el tiempo.


----------



## Galvani (5 Dic 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Lo es. En mi caso es menos aún: 0.074. Esto es precio fijo a 3 años. Aunque lo que yo contraté es 0.10. Desconozco por qué ahora mismo cobran 0.074. Donde te clavan es en la potencia. Ahora mismo la factura que te ofrecen es esta en la página web:
> 
> 
> Luz
> ...



¿Eso es lo de Repsol largo plazo? Yo les mandé una factura para que me diesen e "mejor precio" y me enviaron unos precios carísimos, 0,22 etc. en llano. No me dijeron que lo mejor era lo de la tarifa esta del largo plazo. Entiendo que es lo mejor para todos, tengas acumuladores o no. No se cómo puede ser tan barato... ¿Y eso de la cantidad variable según consumo?


----------



## Salchichonio (5 Dic 2021)

r@in dijo:


> A 0,14€ de media todo incluido están perdiendo dinero con ese contrato.
> Eso pueden permitírselo durante un tiempo a cambio de captar nuevos clientes.
> No nos has contado las condiciones de ese contrato y si se trata de una oferta limitada en el tiempo.



Sin trampa ni cartón. De hecho ahí tienes el contrato "plan largo plazo" a 0.1 de Repsol.
No hay permanencias ni cosas raras. Y el día que no rente, me paso a otro


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (6 Dic 2021)

ReptilYAno dijo:


> Yo me estoy manteniendo con facturas similares a las del año pasado (75 euros mes a partir de octubre, País Vasco) pero, claro, restringiendo el uso de fuentes de calor a lo bestia. Mi mujer, a Dios gracias, colabora. Vestidos como payasos en casa, con camiseta interior, camiseta deportiva, chaqueta y bata. Algún día a primera hora me he puesto gorro dentro de la casa. Eso sí, ducha diaria de 5 minutos con caldera de gas.



Pais asco yo tambien. 58 cholos de factura. Dado que mi mujer esta en casa se usan las mejores horas para cocinar etc. Eso si gorro y bien forrados. La estufa solo 5 min para calentar el baño antes de ducharte.


----------



## r@in (6 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Sin trampa ni cartón. De hecho ahí tienes el contrato "plan largo plazo" a 0.1 de Repsol.
> No hay permanencias ni cosas raras. Y el día que no rente, me paso a otro



El problema que veo es que a la que no le renta es a la empresa. Pero Repsol puede aguantar una parte pequeña de su negocio en pérdidas para conseguir cuota de mercado.

Ya están quebrando comercializadoras pequeñas.


----------



## pabloiseguro (6 Dic 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Eso es lo de Repsol largo plazo? Yo les mandé una factura para que me diesen e "mejor precio" y me enviaron unos precios carísimos, 0,22 etc. en llano. No me dijeron que lo mejor era lo de la tarifa esta del largo plazo. Entiendo que es lo mejor para todos, tengas acumuladores o no. No se cómo puede ser tan barato... ¿Y eso de la cantidad variable según consumo?



Está copiado de su web. No hay nada variable en mi contrato, lo único variable es el consumo que yo haga. Las condiciones son bastante mejores que las del mercado regulado y que cualquier otro distribuidor del mercado libre. Su única pega es que el término de potencia es más caro que en el mercado regulado, con lo cual si tienes un piso sin consumo ninguno o poquísimo o poco consumo, sí que no te interesa Repsol porque te va a subir el coste del término de potencia. Como no es mi caso, me sale bastante más rentable que la basura actual que ofrece el Gobierno. Pago facturas normales usando toda la luz que me apetece y a la hora que me da la gana. Esos mismos consumos en la tarifa regulada me habrían costado el doble.


----------



## nedantes (6 Dic 2021)

yo también estaba en la pvpc DH y me acabo de pasar a la tarifa de repsol largo plazo mientras no cambien la pvpc, que a día de hoy si tienes consumo es un robo


----------



## Salchichonio (6 Dic 2021)

r@in dijo:


> El problema que veo es que a la que no le renta es a la empresa. Pero Repsol puede aguantar una parte pequeña de su negocio en pérdidas para conseguir cuota de mercado.
> 
> Ya están quebrando comercializadoras pequeñas.



Dudo que pierdan un solo céntimo. Si lo ofrecen es porque tienen beneficio


----------



## Galvani (6 Dic 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Está copiado de su web. No hay nada variable en mi contrato, lo único variable es el consumo que yo haga. Las condiciones son bastante mejores que las del mercado regulado y que cualquier otro distribuidor del mercado libre. Su única pega es que el término de potencia es más caro que en el mercado regulado, con lo cual si tienes un piso sin consumo ninguno o poquísimo o poco consumo, sí que no te interesa Repsol porque te va a subir el coste del término de potencia. Como no es mi caso, me sale bastante más rentable que la basura actual que ofrece el Gobierno. Pago facturas normales usando toda la luz que me apetece y a la hora que me da la gana. Esos mismos consumos en la tarifa regulada me habrían costado el doble.



O sea que por ejemplo una casa en el pueblo a la que vas de higos a brevas a poner tres radiadores no interesa cambiarla a mercado libre.


----------



## r@in (6 Dic 2021)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Dudo que pierdan un solo céntimo. Si lo ofrecen es porque tienen beneficio



Aquí tienes los precios del MWh en el mercado mayorista, juzga tu mismo.





__





Precio horario del mercado diario | OMIE


OMIE gestiona la totalidad de los mercados (diarios e intradiarios) de toda la Península Ibérica, y su modelo operativo es el mismo que el aplicado por muchos otros mercados europeos.




www.omie.es


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## antoniussss (13 Dic 2021)

vaya trileros, los futuros del gas se han desplomado un 50% desde maximos...............

¿Las centrales de gas ahora que excusa ponen para cobrar y hacer cobrar al resto de energias a su desorbitado precio?


----------



## Chortina Premium (13 Dic 2021)

Hoy a los 20:00 horas a 0.422 € Kw/h.... Jo, jo, jo.... bibah la Pzoe mi arma


----------



## antoniussss (13 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> vaya trileros, los futuros del gas se han desplomado un 50% desde maximos...............
> 
> ¿Las centrales de gas ahora que excusa ponen para cobrar y hacer cobrar al resto de energias a su desorbitado precio?



Alguien me responde?

matematicamente a que responde ese 0,422 a las 20.00 ?


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Homero+10 (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## Don Redondón (14 Dic 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Pues estás bien ahí, ciertamente.
> Estás pagando la potencia algo más cara (49,8 eur/kW-año), pero la energía+peajes a muy buen precio (0,1149 eur/kwh)
> Estate al loro a futuras subidas (especialmente del precio del kWh)



con que estás tu ahora mismo? sigues en pvpc o has cambiado a libre?


----------



## Fuertes (14 Dic 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> con que estás tu ahora mismo? sigues en pvpc o has cambiado a libre?



Pues la verdad es que estoy en Bonarea que es una tarifa indexada al mercado mayorista igual que el PVPC. 
Tiene pinta de que ahora mismo alguna tarifa de mercado libre (Repsol??) pueda ser más barata, pero en general no creo que sea de mucha utilidad cambiar a menos que vayas a estar pendiente del mercado. Los precios del gas son altos para todos, los derechos de emisiones de CO2 también. Puede que el mercado libre oferte por debajo del PVPC porque tiene comprados futuros a un año más baratos. Pero si los futuros del MWH están baratos es porque el PVPC bajará. O el mercado libre subirá.


----------



## Don Redondón (14 Dic 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que estoy en Bonarea que es una tarifa indexada al mercado mayorista igual que el PVPC.
> Tiene pinta de que ahora mismo alguna tarifa de mercado libre (Repsol??) pueda ser más barata, pero en general no creo que sea de mucha utilidad cambiar a menos que vayas a estar pendiente del mercado. Los precios del gas son altos para todos, los derechos de emisiones de CO2 también. Puede que el mercado libre oferte por debajo del PVPC porque tiene comprados futuros a un año más baratos. Pero si los futuros del MWH están baratos es porque el PVPC bajará. O el mercado libre subirá.



estoy mirando en naturgy, lo pintan todo muy bonito, pero no dejan claro el importe real por mw ni cuotas ni ostias que lo fundó, solamente con mis consumos actuales, que calculando dicen que son unos 1000 pavos al año, con ellos se me quedaría en unos 700, en gas ni lo planteo que me sale mas caro salir de la regulada.
a ver esta nueva factura de noviembre como sale y calculo mejor la cosa, porque es un descojono como plantan la factura y como te muestran luego las ofertas, no coincide ni un puñetero concepto

grs


----------



## Fuertes (14 Dic 2021)

Don Redondón dijo:


> estoy mirando en naturgy, lo pintan todo muy bonito, pero no dejan claro el importe real por mw ni cuotas ni ostias que lo fundó, solamente con mis consumos actuales, que calculando dicen que son unos 1000 pavos al año, con ellos se me quedaría en unos 700, en gas ni lo planteo que me sale mas caro salir de la regulada.
> a ver esta nueva factura de noviembre como sale y calculo mejor la cosa, porque es un descojono como plantan la factura y como te muestran luego las ofertas, no coincide ni un puñetero concepto
> 
> grs



Lo que está meridianamente claro es que en gas hay que estar en TUR ahora mismo, ya que el gobierno la va a subvencionar. Incluso los de Bonarea me hicieron un correo (también tengo el gas con ellos) para recomendarme que me pasase a TUR gas durante unos meses porque me saldría más barato.


----------



## un mundo feliz (14 Dic 2021)

Yo esta misma tarde me paso al mercado libre con iberdrola. Me sale mucho mejor que la actual pvpc que está por las nubes. Además sin permanencia, en cualquier momento si vuelve a ser interesante, vuelvo al pvpc. Eso si, ojo que no os cuelen algún servicio de mantenimiento añadido, contratad solo el suministro de electricidad y punto.


----------



## LuigiDS (14 Dic 2021)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Yo esta misma tarde me paso al mercado libre con iberdrola. Me sale mucho mejor que la actual pvpc que está por las nubes. Además sin permanencia, en cualquier momento si vuelve a ser interesante, vuelvo al pvpc. Eso si, ojo que no os cuelen algún servicio de mantenimiento añadido, contratad solo el suministro de electricidad y punto.



El problema es que luego regulen la entrada en PVPC solo cumpliendo determinados requisitos. Me temo que al final el PVPC será el bono social y pista. El resto al mercado libre.


----------



## un mundo feliz (14 Dic 2021)

LuigiDS dijo:


> El problema es que luego regulen la entrada en PVPC solo cumpliendo determinados requisitos. Me temo que al final el PVPC será el bono social y pista. El resto al mercado libre.



Efectivamente. Temo que el pvpc se lo quieren cargar tal como es ahora, por eso lo de forzar a que todos vayamos ya mismo al mercado libre. En cualquier caso permanecer ahora en el pvpc es palmar pasta.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## EL FARAON (15 Dic 2021)

Factura recién sacada del horno, un 50% más que hace un año y habiendo reducido el consumo un 25%...


----------



## kasper98 (15 Dic 2021)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Factura recién sacada del horno, un 50% más que hace un año y habiendo reducido el consumo un 25%...



Mira unica de endesa a ver como te dejan el precio

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fornicio (15 Dic 2021)

Joder que hostion me cago en su puta madre


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Dic 2021)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Factura recién sacada del horno, un 50% más que hace un año y habiendo reducido el consumo un 25%...


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (17 Dic 2021)

La 1 am y los datos de las horas sin salir... Llevan ya dos dias que se retrasan....


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 Dic 2021)

Yo estoy en pvpc y lo que dicen arriba me da miedo salirme y que no me dejen entrar


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Dic 2021)

Estados Unidos, salario medio 4000$ al mes, precio del Kwh 0,15$.
Australia, salario medio 4500$ al mes, precio del Kwh 0,21$

España, salario medio 1200$ al mes, precio del Kwh 0,23$


----------



## Blackest (18 Dic 2021)

180 euros, no tengo la factura aqui pero si he recibido el cargo, no está mal para los 3 o 4 meses que han sido de facturaciom

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 Dic 2021)

Pvpc 152kw 47 euros............................ Ohh yeaahhh


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (18 Dic 2021)

Mañana nuevo récord


----------



## Baubens2 (18 Dic 2021)

Yo me he quitado el pvpc me he puesto Endesa one luz todo online a 0,15 kw a ver qué tal en el corto plazo. Ya iré actualizando.


----------



## Yomateix (18 Dic 2021)

Ya ni el fin de semana....ayer récord histórico, hoy récord histórico. Lo más triste es ver manifestaciones por cualquier chorrada y por esto ni una tibia crítica. Pero no pasa nada, que para fin de año volveremos a niveles de 2018....y la gente aún volverá a votar a este gobierno más pendiente de hacer todo lo que quieran sus amigos independentistas para poder seguir en la poltrona que en solucionar algún problema.


----------



## juanforapor (18 Dic 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Lo que está meridianamente claro es que en gas hay que estar en TUR ahora mismo, ya que el gobierno la va a subvencionar. Incluso los de Bonarea me hicieron un correo (también tengo el gas con ellos) para recomendarme que me pasase a TUR gas durante unos meses porque me saldría más barato.



Hola Fuertes, te hice caso hace tiempo y me pasé a PVPC con discriminación horario y me fue muy bien. ¿Me recomiendas salirme del PVPC de electricidad? ¿Dónde recomiendas ir ahora visto lo visto? Como siempre, muchas gracias.


----------



## juanforapor (18 Dic 2021)

Fuertes dijo:


> Lo que está meridianamente claro es que en gas hay que estar en TUR ahora mismo, ya que el gobierno la va a subvencionar. Incluso los de Bonarea me hicieron un correo (también tengo el gas con ellos) para recomendarme que me pasase a TUR gas durante unos meses porque me saldría más barato.



Hola Fuertes, te hice caso hace tiempo y me pasé a PVPC con discriminación horario y me fue muy bien. ¿Me recomiendas salirme del PVPC de electricidad? ¿Dónde recomiendas ir ahora visto lo visto? Como siempre, muchas gracias.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Dic 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Pvpc 152kw 47 euros............................ Ohh yeaahhh


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 Dic 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Llevo ahorrando muchos anos y me da pereza cambiar.
Tambien las ofertas buenas han pasado. Puedo aguantar un poco más pero pinta que me voy a tener que cambiar


----------



## NIKK (19 Dic 2021)

A ver, aquí hay algo que huele mal, muy mal, fin de semana y el precio por las nubes; en el puente de la constitución el precio estuvo por los suelos; ¿pusieron el precio por los suelos porque sabían que la gente se iba de puente y no iba a haber consumo en las viviendas habituales? me lo espero todo de estos hijos de puta.


----------



## Homero+10 (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## musashi (19 Dic 2021)

NIKK dijo:


> A ver, aquí hay algo que huele mal, muy mal, fin de semana y el precio por las nubes; en el puente de la constitución el precio estuvo por los suelos; ¿pusieron el precio por los suelos porque sabían que la gente se iba de puente y no iba a haber consumo en las viviendas habituales? me lo espero todo de estos hijos de puta.



Parece que hay un interés real en eliminar el PVPC a base de echar al usuario. 
En cualquier caso, según el precio aumenta también mayor es la probabilidad de que ese aumento sea debido a la imposibilidad de las generadoras de abastecer al mercado. Con ello, la consecuencia lógica es que cuanto mayor sea el aumento mayor será la probabilidad futura de que se produzcan interrupciones en el suministro.


----------



## Chortina Premium (19 Dic 2021)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola Fuertes, te hice caso hace tiempo y me pasé a PVPC con discriminación horario y me fue muy bien. ¿Me recomiendas salirme del PVPC de electricidad? ¿Dónde recomiendas ir ahora visto lo visto? Como siempre, muchas gracias.



Si no tienes bono social en PVPC yo te te recomendaría el mercado libre en luz


----------



## Homero+10 (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## jarni85 (21 Dic 2021)

Sres acabo de instalar aerotermia para la calefacción en casa, que tarifa me conviene más, estoy preocupado por el poaible oalo que me metan, gracias de antemano!


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## LuigiDS (21 Dic 2021)

Oye pues parece que les ha tocado la lotería.








Aelec propone acabar con el PVPC y que la tarifa regulada sea solo para vulnerables


Aporta sus conclusiones a la consulta pública sobre la tarifa abierta por Transición




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## antoniussss (22 Dic 2021)

El PVPC ha muerto

Su consumo en el perido facturado ha sido de 418.410 kWh La lectura del contador empleada en esta factura es real y su reparto entre los tramos horarios es el siguiente PERIODO PUNTA: 83.676 kWh (20%) PERIODO LLANO: 92.051 kWh (22%) PERIODO VALLE: 242.680 kWh (58%)

137 euros frente a 87 euros de octubre de 2020, gastando ahora 40 kWh menos y teniendo en octubre de 2020 tarifa PVPC sin discriminación horaria. (y metiendo ahora 60% en valle)


pues nada, mañana me paso a Bulp a precio fijo 0,16 las 24 horas mientras pasa la tempestad, no tiene permanencia, el valle está en 0,21 o estaba de octubre osea que seguir en regulada es hacer el puto canelo.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (22 Dic 2021)

A mi me ha subido de 21€ a 39€. 
Fuertes hijos de puta casi el doble. 

Cuántos meses se puede retrasar el pago sin que te corten la luz? 
Es solo para joder.


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## f700b (22 Dic 2021)

Rozando los 50 céntimos hoy


----------



## Jamóncontomate (22 Dic 2021)

Buenos días, éste es mi nuevo contrato con Repsol a largo plazo para potencia 3,45 kW.

Alguien con más conocimiento me puede decir si los precios son correctos en relación a, su oferta?



Muchas gracias


----------



## Sportacus (22 Dic 2021)

Buen sablazo: 55€ por 242KWh, en tarifa regulada y eso que soy vulnerable con un 70% de descuento y me han quitado 30 €.La verdad que no sé por qué pago, si no me pueden cortar la luz por ser pobre. Paso por un edifico de viviendas sociales y cuento los cables que salen por la ventana que van a parar al contador para engancharse, y de 3 cables que había hace poco, ya cuento 6.


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Dic 2021)

¿ Aun quedais alguno con pvpc ? Lo de hoy ya es demencial:






Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia







www.esios.ree.es





Cambiaros ya , insensatos.


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Dic 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Yo estoy en pvpc y lo que dicen arriba me da miedo salirme y que no me dejen entrar



No tiene mucho sentido eso. Si cambian las condiciones dará igual que ya estés dentro o no. Por supuesto que me puedo equivocar.


----------



## Leunam (22 Dic 2021)

En repsol tarifa largo plazo (esa de 3 años) la útima factura:


----------



## LuigiDS (22 Dic 2021)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> No tiene mucho sentido eso. Si cambian las condiciones dará igual que ya estés dentro o no. Por supuesto que me puedo equivocar.



Yo estoy igual, recuerdo que cuando empezó a subir el tema de la luz empezaron a llamarme de todas las empresas para cambiarme a mercado libre. Sin ni siquiera hacer búsquedas o consultas relacionadas con el tema. Fue curioso. Respecto a lo que dejen volver pues no lo sé, imagino que haran algo similar a los contratos de renta antigua en el inmobiliario. Si esto sigue así mucho tiempo saldrá todo el mundo que no sea vulnerable.


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Dic 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> En repsol tarifa largo plazo (esa de 3 años) la útima factura:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 878810



¿ Cuando lo contrataste ? Ese precio a dia de hoy entiendo que será mas caro el Kwh


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Leunam (22 Dic 2021)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> ¿ Cuando lo contrataste ? Ese precio a dia de hoy entiendo que será mas caro el Kwh



Hace un par de meses aprox.
Me pasa como a los conforeros de unas páginas atrás, yo contraté a 12 cnts, me sorprende verlo a ese precio


----------



## Yomateix (22 Dic 2021)

Lo de poner que es récord en los medios ya es tonteria, acaban antes poniendo el dia en que no es un nuevo récord. Hoy el momento más barato del día es de 4 a 5 de la madrugada y estamos hablando de 0.42e A partir de las 6 de la mañana ya comienza en 0.44e y no para de subir. Pero que no pasa nada, que en diciembre iba a estar ya a niveles de 2018.


----------



## Fermoselle (22 Dic 2021)

52 euros todo electrico................


----------



## un mundo feliz (22 Dic 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Hace un par de meses aprox.
> Me pasa como a los conforeros de unas páginas atrás, yo contraté a 12 cnts, me sorprende verlo a ese precio



Pues creo que voy a esa de cabeza si no encuentro otra mejor. ¿ Hay penalizacion si te das de baja dentro el periodo de permanencia ?


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (22 Dic 2021)

Mañana los 50 cents kWh los pasamos de calle. Esta claro que quieren liquidar el PVPC...


----------



## antoniussss (22 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> El PVPC ha muerto
> 
> Su consumo en el perido facturado ha sido de 418.410 kWh La lectura del contador empleada en esta factura es real y su reparto entre los tramos horarios es el siguiente PERIODO PUNTA: 83.676 kWh (20%) PERIODO LLANO: 92.051 kWh (22%) PERIODO VALLE: 242.680 kWh (58%)
> 
> ...



bulb ha subido de 0,18 hasta ayer a 0,33 desde hoy xDDDDDDDD que puta suerte.

Pues nada, a Repsol largo plazo como decís los floreros.

En gas creo haber leido a fuertes que nos mantuvieramos en TUR.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Dic 2021)

P.D. la tarifa repsol largo plazo tiene la promocion esa de los 40 euros por traer amigos?

Si algún shur quiere, que antes de 1 hora me ponga su codigo.


----------



## antoniussss (22 Dic 2021)

he llamao y me dicen que no me la pueden ofrecer, que tengo que pinchar en la web en que me llamen y ahí si .... ^^


----------



## Homero+10 (22 Dic 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Mañana los 50 cents kWh los pasamos de calle. Esta claro que quieren liquidar el PVPC...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 879268


----------



## Yomateix (22 Dic 2021)

0.53681 €/kWh a las 19:00 horas, precio medio 0.49e Es una exageración. Y lo más triste es que no paren de subir y no pase absolutamente nada. La noticia es de ayer. Pero claro, luego lees la noticia y menudo humo que venden. Nada, que según Pedrito, no solo ya está la luz a nivel de 2018....es que de hecho está más barata y se paga menos, con un par. Claro, porque es lo mismo una factura de 2018 cuando usabas la luz que te daba la gana y ponías el aire acondicionado y la lavadora cuando te daba la gana, que una actual, con muchos hogares mirando a que hora pueden poner la lavadora o que no ponen la calefacción porque ven que si no la factura se les dispara.

Por curiosidad he mirado datos en internet (no se de donde los sacan) y pone que la factura media en 2018 es de 608e, la de 2021 847e, no 700e. Pero claro, si se pone además a quitar la inflación o todo aquello de la factura que no le guste para que parezcan menores, al final le resultará que la luz está tirada de precio  Pero para el no solo ha cumplido, si no que ha conseguido que se pague menos que en 2018, otra extraordinaria gestión de Pedrito......se rien de la gente y aún les siguen votando, incomprensible.

*Sánchez insiste en que la luz volverá al precio de 2018 "descontada la inflación" antes de final de año*

En 2018, la factura media en España, según los datos de Eurostat, fue de 608 euros y, si se suma la inflación, esa factura ascendería a 639 euros, ha señalado Sánchez en la sesión de control en el Senado.

Como media, si el Gobierno no hubiera hecho nada, ascendería a 700 euros, pero, con las medidas tomadas, entre ellas la rebaja del 21 % al 10 % del IVA, se produce una reducción de 84 euros.

Por ello, la factura media final es de 613 euros, cifra que es menor que los 639 euros de 2018 más inflación y que los 700 euros en el caso de que el Gobierno no hubiera hecho nada, por lo que "*estamos cumpliendo con el compromiso*", ha subrayado.

En su respuesta a la pregunta del grupo popular sobre el número de familias españolas que han estado pagando el IVA de la luz al 21 % durante todo 2021....


----------



## Leunam (23 Dic 2021)

un mundo feliz dijo:


> Pues creo que voy a esa de cabeza si no encuentro otra mejor. ¿ Hay penalizacion si te das de baja dentro el periodo de permanencia ?



No triene permanencia, te puedes ir cuando quieras


----------



## Leunam (23 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> he llamao y me dicen que no me la pueden ofrecer, que tengo que pinchar en la web en que me llamen y ahí si .... ^^



Eso tuve que hacer yo, te llaman ellos


----------



## musashi (23 Dic 2021)

Yomateix dijo:


> 0.53681 €/kWh a las 19:00 horas, precio medio 0.49e Es una exageración. Y lo más triste es que no paren de subir y no pase absolutamente nada. La noticia es de ayer. Pero claro, luego lees la noticia y menudo humo que venden. Nada, que según Pedrito, no solo ya está la luz a nivel de 2018....es que de hecho está más barata y se paga menos, con un par. Claro, porque es lo mismo una factura de 2018 cuando usabas la luz que te daba la gana y ponías el aire acondicionado y la lavadora cuando te daba la gana, que una actual, con muchos hogares mirando a que hora pueden poner la lavadora o que no ponen la calefacción porque ven que si no la factura se les dispara.
> 
> Por curiosidad he mirado datos en internet (no se de donde los sacan) y pone que la factura media en 2018 es de 608e, la de 2021 847e, no 700e. Pero claro, si se pone además a quitar la inflación o todo aquello de la factura que no le guste para que parezcan menores, al final le resultará que la luz está tirada de precio  Pero para el no solo ha cumplido, si no que ha conseguido que se pague menos que en 2018, otra extraordinaria gestión de Pedrito......se rien de la gente y aún les siguen votando, incomprensible.
> 
> ...



Si al precio de la luz le descuentas el precio de la luz, la luz le sale gratis, oiga.


----------



## EL FARAON (23 Dic 2021)

...


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Dic 2021)

Pero nadie se pincha la luz? Quien roba a un ladron son mil años de perdon!


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Dic 2021)

EL FARAON dijo:


> ...


----------



## Homero+10 (23 Dic 2021)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Pero nadie se pincha la luz? Quien roba a un ladron son mil años de perdon!



Al tiempo!


----------



## Javier de Carglass (24 Dic 2021)

PVPC 2,3 Kw potencia
140 Kwh = 50.89 €


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (24 Dic 2021)

En Youtube he leído comentarios de gente diciendo que si te sales del mercado regulado, luego te pueden poner pegas para volver a entrar.

Por esta razón yo estoy barajando la posibilidad de quedarme en el mercado regulado, pero con tarifa fija, aunque sea con 1 año de permanencia.


----------



## r@in (24 Dic 2021)

Parece que las comercializadoras que ofrecen precios por debajo del precio mayorista, están compensando las pérdidas con lo que le ganan con los futuros que tienen.
Esto no va a durar eternamente. Ahora están pescando clientes del PVPC, que es la tarifa de último recurso, y si te sales lo más seguro es que no puedas volver, ya que es la que se asignó a los consumidores que no optaron por el mercado libre.


----------



## Mengardo (24 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> En Youtube he leído varios comentarios de gente diciendo que si te sales del mercado regulado, luego te pueden poner pegas para volver a entrar.
> 
> Por esta razón yo estoy barajando la posibilidad de quedarme en el mercado regulado, pero con tarifa fija, aunque sea con 1 año de permanencia.



Creo que estas equivocado, si estas en PVPC (mercado regulado) no existen tarifas fijas ni permanencias.
En cuanto a lo de no poder volver a PVPC, tendrían que cambiar las condiciones de acceso, y si lo hiciesen me temo que seria para todos


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (24 Dic 2021)

Mengardo dijo:


> Creo que estas equivocado, si estas en PVPC (mercado regulado) no existen tarifas fijas ni permanencias.
> En cuanto a lo de no poder volver a PVPC, tendrían que cambiar las condiciones de acceso, y si lo hiciesen me temo que seria para todos



En PVPC no, pero la tarifa fija del mercado regulado sí que tiene permanencia.

Ahora estoy en PVPC y estoy barajando la posibilidad de cambiar a tarifa fija de mercado regulado.


----------



## r@in (24 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> En PVPC no, pero la tarifa fija del mercado regulado sí que tiene permanencia.
> 
> Ahora estoy en PVPC y estoy barajando la posibilidad de cambiar a tarifa fija de mercado regulado.



¿No será una tarifa del mercado libre indexada a lo precios del mercado mayorista?


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (24 Dic 2021)

r@in dijo:


> ¿No será una tarifa del mercado libre indexada a lo precios del mercado mayorista?



Aquí hay más información al respecto:









¿Cuál es la tarifa fija anual de electricidad del mercado regulado?


La tarifa fija anual mantiene el mismo precio de luz durante 12 meses de contrato, ¿conoces sus condiciones? Estudiamos si es rentable contratarla.




tarifaluzhora.es





Y si por ejemplo vas a la web de Energia XXI verás que también pone lo de la tarifa fija del mercado regulado.


----------



## r@in (24 Dic 2021)

En mi caso voy a seguir en el PVPC, con la tarifa de último recurso, intentando reducir el consumo.
A mitad de 2022 veremos lo que pasa y si hay cambios regulatorios.


----------



## ecisa (24 Dic 2021)

Las eléctricas están haciendo todo lo posible para " expulsar " a los abonados del mercado regulado , para después vender contratos con letra pequeña , y eso es muy grave , sobretodo para las personas mayores , que no se enteran de nada y que son muchas.
Yo de momento sigo con la pvpc.


----------



## nuvole (24 Dic 2021)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> PVPC 2,3 Kw potencia
> 140 Kwh = 50.89 €



Carisimo


----------



## kokod (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## josete (24 Dic 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Parece que las comercializadoras que ofrecen precios por debajo del precio mayorista, están compensando las pérdidas con lo que le ganan con los futuros que tienen.
> Esto no va a durar eternamente. Ahora están pescando clientes del PVPC, que es la tarifa de último recurso, y si te sales lo más seguro es que no puedas volver, ya que es la que se asignó a los consumidores que no optaron por el mercado libre.



Puedes salir y entrar cuando te dé la gana. Yo en una segunda vivienda tuve mercado libre, cuando fui consciente de que era más caro me fui al regulado, ahora que es al revés me he ido al libre otra vez.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chortina Premium (24 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> En Youtube he leído comentarios de gente diciendo que si te sales del mercado regulado, luego te pueden poner pegas para volver a entrar.
> 
> Por esta razón yo estoy barajando la posibilidad de quedarme en el mercado regulado, pero con tarifa fija, aunque sea con 1 año de permanencia.



Yo creo que esa es la jugada, me da la impresión que volver al PVPC no va ser tan fácil... No sé, es sólo una sospecha


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (24 Dic 2021)

Os contaré qué me ha pasado, os vais a morir de la risa.

Hace unos días fui a la oficina física de Endesa/Energia XXI a pedir información sobre la tarifa fija del mercado regulado y me dijeron que tenía que llamar por teléfono.

Hoy he llamado a Energia XXI a pedir información sobre la tarifa fija y ¿sabéis qué? ¡¡Me han dicho que tenía que ir a la oficina!!


----------



## jmhiglesias (24 Dic 2021)

...yo hice el cambio hace un mes, por teléfono.

Sin problemas y en tres dias, cambio hecho.

Saludos...

Enviado desde mi LM-Q630 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nuvole (24 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Os contaré qué me ha pasado, os vais a morir de la risa.
> 
> Hace unos días fui a la oficina física de Endesa/Energia XXI a pedir información sobre la tarifa fija del mercado regulado y me dijeron que tenía que llamar por teléfono.
> 
> Hoy he llamado a Energia XXI a pedir información sobre la tarifa fija y ¿sabéis qué? ¡¡Me han dicho que tenía que ir a la oficina!!





Estoy cansado ya de comentar y recomendar que la gente se tiene que cambiar a las comercializadoras pequeñas como Bon Área, Bon preu, som energia, imagina energía... y dejar de alimentar de una puta vez a las grandes que ya bastante dinero han robado.

Cómo distribuidora no hay más remedio porque son las dueñas de la distribución pero comercializadoras hay muchas pequeñas con mucho mejor atención al cliente y precios.

Solo quería volver a remarcar de tal importancia y dejar de regalar el dinero a éstas eléctricas que no hacen bien, para nada, su trabajo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (24 Dic 2021)

nuvole dijo:


> Estoy cansado ya de comentar y recomendar que la gente se tiene que cambiar a las comercializadoras pequeñas como Bon Área, Bon preu, som energia, imagina energía... y dejar de alimentar de una puta vez a las grandes que ya bastante dinero han robado.



Acabo de ir a la web de Bonpreu y pone lo siguiente:

_Plan Noche y Día
A partir del 31 de diciembre de 2021, lo precios serán:
Punta: el precio es 0,39599 €/kWh
Llano: el precio es 0,29599 €/kWh
Valle: el precio es 0,25599 €/kWh_


----------



## nuvole (24 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Acabo de ir a la web de Bonpreu y pone lo siguiente:
> 
> _Plan Noche y Día
> A partir del 31 de diciembre de 2021, lo precios serán:
> ...



Si, los buenos precios eran hace unos meses pues tengo un suministro con ellos que en un rato pongo los precios, aún así sale a cuenta con la que está cayendo.

Hay que refugiarse en el mercado libre, ahora el regulado a 0,50 como que no. 

Hay más comercializadoras, repsol...

Yo lo contraté en Septiembre.


----------



## jordi1980 (24 Dic 2021)

otro que se pasa al mercado libre, espero en marzo abril poder volver a pvpc, esto es un mal sueño hecho realidad


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Aquí hay más información al respecto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues anda, precio fijo de 0,32


----------



## antoniussss (24 Dic 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Parece que las comercializadoras que ofrecen precios por debajo del precio mayorista, están compensando las pérdidas con lo que le ganan con los futuros que tienen.
> Esto no va a durar eternamente. Ahora están pescando clientes del PVPC, que es la tarifa de último recurso, y si te sales lo más seguro es que no puedas volver, ya que es la que se asignó a los consumidores que no optaron por el mercado libre.



Que tonteria, es absolutamente libre volver a PVPC y si lo cambian, tiene que haber una ley y antes de que eso ocurra habrá un periodo para volver corriendo si sucede.

Con todos los respetos quedarse en PVPC SIN BONO SOCIAL a estos precios es ser un parguela, cuando hay tipos fijos de 0,18 con impuestos en el mercado libre durante 36 meses y sin permanencia.


----------



## nuvole (25 Dic 2021)

Efectivamente.

Quien está en la tarifa PVPC, es porque no entiende o porque tiene mucho dinero y le da igual pagar. 

Hace ya meses que los que están en el mercado regulado están pagando un dineral por el kw, tal hazaña que por mi parte no puedo permitir ya que odio tener que regalar dinero a quien no se lo merece. 

Desde Septiembre, estoy en una comercializadora de las pequeñas cuyos precios puse más arriba, por lo que comparado con PVPC estoy pagando muchísimo menos. 

Llevo ahorrados a día de hoy unos 200 €, buenos son, no?

Dinero que ahorro o gasto en lo que me da la gana y en cosas más útiles, cosa que a las eléctricas evito siempre dar lo mínimo. No me gusta la corrupción que hay en el sistema por eso que no los quiero ver ni en pintura.

Además, hay que estar muy atentos cuando finalice el contrato para estudiar otros precios y así evitar esos precios desorbitados que imponen al pueblo éstos ladrones. 

Hay métodos de ahorro para personas vulnerables tipo bono social o métodos de ahorro para comunidades de vecinos tipo facturación por maximetro que las eléctricas esconden. 

Mira cómo no lo anuncian por la tele, ni envían folletos informativos para que los usuarios puedan ahorrar. 

Pues no, esconden tal información para que las personas que no entienden paguen una burrada en la factura. 

Una lástima por las personas que no entienden o no ponen interés en esto, pero que sepan podrían ahorrar de 500 a 1000 € al año.

Saludos y feliz Navidad.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (25 Dic 2021)

nuvole dijo:


> Quien está en la tarifa PVPC, es porque no entiende o porque tiene mucho dinero y le da igual pagar.
> 
> Hace ya meses que los que están en el mercado regulado están pagando un dineral por el kw, tal hazaña que por mi parte no puedo permitir ya que odio tener que regalar dinero a quien no se lo merece.
> 
> Desde Septiembre, estoy en una comercializadora de las pequeñas cuyos precios puse más arriba, por lo que comparado con PVPC estoy pagando muchísimo menos.



Pero a partir del 31 de diciembre las cuotas del mercado libre van a subir, casi igualando el PVPC ¿no? (según lo que pone en la página de Bonpreu)


----------



## nuvole (25 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Pero a partir del 31 de diciembre las cuotas del mercado libre van a subir, casi igualando el PVPC ¿no? (según lo que pone en la página de Bonpreu)



No. 

Mantienen el contrato un año. 

Lo bueno es que cumplen.


----------



## nuvole (25 Dic 2021)

jordi1980 dijo:


> otro que se pasa al mercado libre, espero en marzo abril poder volver a pvpc, esto es un mal sueño hecho realidad



Marzo, Abril... ésto va para largo.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (25 Dic 2021)

No se Rick...


----------



## Trustno1 (25 Dic 2021)

nuvole dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> 
> Quien está en la tarifa PVPC, es porque no entiende o porque tiene mucho dinero y le da igual pagar.
> 
> ...



Pues sí hay que tener una actitud que promueva el ahorro y ser un consumidor con un mínimo de interés por enterarse de los atracos que cada día van creándose. 

Como tú, hace un mes me cambié a Imagina Energía en su plan de tres periodos (justo unos días antes de la subida en sus tarifas). Se lo comenté a mi madre, pero por desconfiar tanto en cambiar de eléctrica, se le pasó esa tarifa y, al final, después de darse cuenta que cada mes que seguía en PVPC tiraba otros 20 euros más (y subiendo la factura), se dio por enterada.hace unas semanas la cambié a la Endesa Única con un precio cerrado de 57 € (cuando pueda le quitaré un servicio de protección que cuesta 2,5 €). 

A los que seguís en el regulado buscar otra comercializadora, van quedando menos: Endesa única, Naturgy compromiso y poco más.


----------



## nuvole (25 Dic 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> No se Rick...











Habrá precios altos de la luz hasta 2024


La total normalidad en el precio de la luz no volverá hasta 2024. Así lo refleja el mercado de futuros eléctricos en España. Para el próximo año, el precio medio que están marcando




www.google.es


----------



## Eshpañavabien (25 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Acabo de ir a la web de Bonpreu y pone lo siguiente:
> 
> _Plan Noche y Día
> A partir del 31 de diciembre de 2021, lo precios serán:
> ...



En Pepe me han aplicado esto en noviembre.




Horas punta: 0,3584€/kWh 
Horas llano: 0,30859€/kWh  
Horas valle: 0,27125€/kWh 



El mercado de futuros sigue roto, precios de 448 euros/MWh para febrero en base y 521,45 para las puntas de demanda.


----------



## r@in (25 Dic 2021)

nuvole dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> 
> Quien está en la tarifa PVPC, es porque no entiende o porque tiene mucho dinero y le da igual pagar.
> 
> ...



Con PVPC hasta hace pocos días encendía un horno de 9.000W en fin de semana a ciertas horas y me costaba un precio de risa (0,0X el Kw/h).
Ha sido a partir de Diciembre cuando la cosa se ha puesto jodida.

Han manipulado, aún más, el mercado. Y el que se crea que en el libre no le va a afectar es que vive en otro mundo.


----------



## ecisa (25 Dic 2021)

Se quieren cargar la pvpc , está claro .
De momento quién garantiza que aún abonado le vaya mejor en el mercado libre ?


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (25 Dic 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Con PVPC hasta hace pocos días encendía un horno de 9.000W en fin de semana a ciertas horas y me costaba un precio de risa (0,0X el Kw/h).
> Ha sido a partir de Diciembre cuando la cosa se ha puesto jodida.
> 
> Han manipulado, aún más, el mercado. Y el que se crea que en el libre no le va a afectar es que vive en otro mundo.



Invent total. A lo largo de los últimos 4 meses, solo ha habido un par de días con algunas horas por debajo de 0,10€/kWh. El resto no ha bajado de 0,20€/kWh ni en película; más bien se ha movido entre 0,20 y 0,30


----------



## r@in (25 Dic 2021)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Invent total. A lo largo de los últimos 4 meses, solo ha habido un par de días con algunas horas por debajo de 0,10€/kWh. El resto no ha bajado de 0,20€/kWh ni en película; más bien se ha movido entre 0,20 y 0,30



Días así aprovecho el horno a saco.


----------



## hornblower (25 Dic 2021)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Acabo de ir a la web de Bonpreu y pone lo siguiente:
> 
> _Plan Noche y Día
> A partir del 31 de diciembre de 2021, lo precios serán:
> ...



Las pequeñas se van a ir a la ruina como en UK


----------



## sikBCN (25 Dic 2021)

La puta vaya robo.

Me acuerdo en 2008 a 0.06kw/hora...


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## nuvole (25 Dic 2021)

r@in dijo:


> Días así aprovecho el horno a saco.



De 5 - 6 h de la madrugada vas a poner el horno.



PVPC está alto desde finales de Junio y no Diciembre. 

De acuerdo que en el mercado libre no se está cómodo, pero actualmente hay que refugiarse allí en vez de regalar dinero a las eléctricas.

Yo los fines de semana hasta de aquí a un año, estoy pagando el kw a 0,07. 

PVPC... 

0,30, 0,40....

Saludos


----------



## nuvole (25 Dic 2021)

hornblower dijo:


> Las pequeñas se van a ir a la ruina como en UK



Yo creo que no... pero respeto la opinión.


----------



## r@in (25 Dic 2021)

nuvole dijo:


> De 5 - 6 h de la madrugada vas a poner el horno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es un horno industrial programable.
Hasta que el gobierno metió las narices y cambió los precios de los pedidos, habían bastantes huecos en los fines de semana de 14-17 h con el precio a 0,0X con todo incluido excepto impuestos.
El precio que das tu no incluyen potencia.


----------



## LuigiDS (25 Dic 2021)

antoniussss dijo:


> Que tonteria, es absolutamente libre volver a PVPC y si lo cambian, tiene que haber una ley y antes de que eso ocurra habrá un periodo para volver corriendo si sucede.
> 
> Con todos los respetos quedarse en PVPC SIN BONO SOCIAL a estos precios es ser un parguela, cuando hay tipos fijos de 0,18 con impuestos en el mercado libre durante 36 meses y sin permanencia.



Recuerda los alquileres de renta antigua. Es solo por indicar que hacen lo que quieren. Le dejo un apunte por si fuera de interes.








aelec propone acabar con el sistema del PVPC y que la tarifa regulada se aplique sólo a hogares vulnerables


La Asociación de Empresas de Energía Eléctrica (aelec) ha planteado avanzar en la eliminación del actual...




amp.europapress.es




Que curioso que desde octubre aquí se haya desatado el horror en PVPC y sea más barato el mercado libre.


----------



## r@in (25 Dic 2021)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Recuerda los alquileres de renta antigua. Es solo por indicar que hacen lo que quieren. Le dejo un apunte por si fuera de interes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El plan que tienen está bastante claro. 
Meter a todo el mundo en el mercado libre y que cada uno se apañe.
Desde el mismo gobierno están alentando a salirse del PVPC, cosa que les viene muy bien para evitarse tener que legislar en contra de los intereses de las eléctricas.


----------



## antoniussss (25 Dic 2021)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Recuerda los alquileres de renta antigua. Es solo por indicar que hacen lo que quieren. Le dejo un apunte por si fuera de interes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el mercado libre hay muchas tarifas mas caras que el PVPC, hay tipos fijos a 0,38.

Como en todo hay que saber dónde y cuándo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (26 Dic 2021)

Acabo de ir a la web de Som Energia y pone esto:

Tarifa 2.0TD SOM
Període punta: 0,396 €/kWh
Període pla: 0,286 €/kWh
Període vall: 0,228 €/kWh


----------



## Homero+10 (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## jmhiglesias (26 Dic 2021)

Mañana lunes precios entre 0,0386 y 0,2898 euros. 



Enviado desde mi LM-Q630 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (27 Dic 2021)

jmhiglesias dijo:


> Mañana lunes precios entre 0,0386 y 0,2898 euros.



Según me comentaron, la caída del PVPC en determinados días es debido a que son festivos nacionales o algo así.


----------



## Yomateix (27 Dic 2021)

Lo de la bajada de precios hoy es relativa....si es cierto que están mejor los precios que ayer. Toda la noche a precios muy bajos, hasta las 7 de la mañana todas las horas sobre 0.04e Resultado, tenemos una media del dia de 0.15e que está muy bien para de donde veníamos, pero claro, como por la noche es cuando menos se consume, resulta que a esas horas el coste es entre 4 y 7 veces menor que el resto del dia, que es realmente cuando la vas a usar. Lo comento solo porque antes aún tenías momentos del dia a 0.02, 0.04 (puntuales, antes, al comienzo de todo...últimamente ya ni se ven) pero ahora te los meten todos por la noche, te baja la media del dia y parece que la bajada del precio para el usuario final es mayor de lo que es.


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (27 Dic 2021)

Para mañana martes también habrán precios bajos en PVPC. Un mínimo de 0,03 €/kWh y un máximo de 0,25 €/kWh.


----------



## jordi1980 (27 Dic 2021)

Justo ahora que me he acabo de salir de pvpc bajan los precios, veremos en 15 días como sigue....


----------



## nuvole (28 Dic 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


>



Claro, claro... 

Pero para ellos si, verdad?

Vaya, vaya, vaya ladrones.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (28 Dic 2021)

De risa


----------



## jotace (28 Dic 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> En Pepe me han aplicado esto en noviembre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El otro día simulé con Pepephone mi factura de noviembre y me salía más cara que en el PVPC.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Dic 2021)

jotace dijo:


> El otro día simulé con Pepephone mi factura de noviembre y me salía más cara que en el PVPC.



Yo simulé lo que llevaba de año y descontaba algo todos los meses. No pago la cuota de 4 euros porque tengo Pepephone también.


----------



## jotace (28 Dic 2021)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Yo simulé lo que llevaba de año y descontaba algo todos los meses. No pago la cuota de 4 euros porque tengo Pepephone también.



Yo también soy de Pepephone.


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## finkbrau (29 Dic 2021)

Os acordáis que os iba a contar mi experiencia con Wombatt? Pues llevo dos meses y hoy me han enviado un mail en el que dicen que no pueden mantenerme las condiciones a partir de enero.no me han pasado aún lectura real así que poco más puedo comentaros. Ahora otra vez a cambiar, he leído un poco y parece que Repsol tiene una tarifa bastante competitiva a 0.1299 todo el día. Alguien que tenga ya factura real puede comentar como le ha ido? O si hay otra tarifa mejor que se me haya escapado, también me podeis orientar, soy todo oídos...


----------



## jotace (29 Dic 2021)

He simulado en un buscador de tarifas y me sale que más barata que la PVPC sólo hay cuatro ofertas, el resto son más caras:


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Dic 2021)

jotace dijo:


> He simulado en un buscador de tarifas y me sale que más barata que la PVPC sólo hay cuatro ofertas, el resto son más caras:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 886601



La compromiso es la de naturgy,no? Creo que es la que he puesto y tengo vigente desde hoy


----------



## finkbrau (29 Dic 2021)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> La compromiso es la de naturgy,no? Creo que es la que he puesto y tengo vigente desde hoy



La acabo de mirar pero creo que ahora mismo es más barata la de Repsol


----------



## antoniussss (29 Dic 2021)

jotace dijo:


> He simulado en un buscador de tarifas y me sale que más barata que la PVPC sólo hay cuatro ofertas, el resto son más caras:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 886601



El problema de las simulaciones es que cogen un precio medio del año 2021, y si partimos que el mínimo el proximo año van a ser los ultimos meses ultracaros de 2021....

Yo iria una a una viendo cual es el precio fijo más barato y tirando.

Yo lo hice hace poco y la más barata era Repsol, como dijeron en el foro sin permanencia y "asegurado" 3 años.

Hay muchas que recalculan anualmente, y ojo que de aquí a unas semanas van a recalcular y te la van a meter por el culo, como en Bulb, que estaba en 0,18 y justo el día que fui a hacerlo recalcularon las tarifas para el 2022 y salía a 0,38 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Dic 2021)

finkbrau dijo:


> La acabo de mirar pero creo que ahora mismo es más barata la de Repsol



Sí. Estaré un par de meses con la de naturgy y volveré a mirar


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (29 Dic 2021)

finkbrau dijo:


> Os acordáis que os iba a contar mi experiencia con Wombatt? Pues llevo dos meses y hoy me han enviado un mail en el que dicen que no pueden mantenerme las condiciones a partir de enero.no me han pasado aún lectura real así que poco más puedo comentaros. Ahora otra vez a cambiar, he leído un poco y parece que Repsol tiene una tarifa bastante competitiva a 0.1299 todo el día. Alguien que tenga ya factura real puede comentar como le ha ido? O si hay otra tarifa mejor que se me haya escapado, también me podeis orientar, soy todo oídos...



Te han jodido pero bien. Ahora Repsol está bastante más caro que hace 2 meses...

Mira a ver naturgy


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (29 Dic 2021)

Ese es el contrato compromiso


----------



## josete (29 Dic 2021)

finkbrau dijo:


> La acabo de mirar pero creo que ahora mismo es más barata la de Repsol



No, depende del consumo. En el término fijo es notablemente más económica naturgy. Y en el kWh ahora es prácticamente igual. Incluso cuando el kWh era en Repsol a 0,104 a mi me salía más económica la de naturgy, sólo por 2€ al mes con mi consumo del último año, pero más económica.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## nominefi (31 Dic 2021)

Consumiendo 15 kWh MENOS q el mes pasado pago 20€ más. De 84 a 103 y eso con bono social con 70% de descuento. De locos.
Normalmente nunca pagaba más de 50 hasta hace unos meses.


----------



## Pepe la rana (31 Dic 2021)

He habandonado el PVPC por Compromiso de Naturgy, ahora mismo el que se quede en PVPC esta quemando el dinero. 

La Compromiso es la más barata del mercado para los que no tenemos placas solares a día de hoy y mientras mantengan la palabra.....


----------



## Homero+10 (31 Dic 2021)




----------



## peligro (31 Dic 2021)

Los que tenéis la "tarifa Compromiso de Naturgy", cuanto os han tardado el cambio de compañía.
Porque hace una semana me salí de PVPC a Naturgy, y aún no me han echo el cambio de compañía.
¿Es normal que dure tantos días cambiar de unas otra compañía?

Gracias


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (31 Dic 2021)

Yo pagaba entre 42-47 con el cambio de tarificación y hoy me ha llegado una factura de 56 euracos.

Nunca había pagado tanto de luz en PVPC.

Ahora veo que nos la van a jugar si salimos a comercializadoras a precios fijos, la puta mierda. Nos lo han complicado todo.

Seguiré este hilo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (31 Dic 2021)

Acaban de salir los precios del PVPC para el 1/1/2022.

Hay un mínimo de 0,11 €/kWh y un máximo de 0,24 €/kWh.









Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia







www.esios.ree.es


----------



## Pepe la rana (1 Ene 2022)

peligro dijo:


> Los que tenéis la "tarifa Compromiso de Naturgy", cuanto os han tardado el cambio de compañía.
> Porque hace una semana me salí de PVPC a Naturgy, y aún no me han echo el cambio de compañía.
> ¿Es normal que dure tantos días cambiar de unas otra compañía?
> 
> Gracias



Igual se ha olvidado de mandarte el mensaje de bienvenida, mira en tu comercializadora a ver si han realizado el cambio y si no vuelve a llamar


----------



## peligro (1 Ene 2022)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Igual se ha olvidado de mandarte el mensaje de bienvenida, mira en tu comercializadora a ver si han realizado el cambio y si no vuelve a llamar



Tienes razón, hasta ayer no me aparecía, a pesar de los días que habían pasado, hoy por fin aparece en mi anterior comercializadora, que esta de baja, me imagino que han esperado a que acabara el mes de facturación para combrarlo entero, pensé que se podía dar de baja a mediados de mes y pagar los días de ese mes, pero he visto en la CNMC que tenían de plazo 21 días y que normalmente se hace al finalizar el periodo de facturación. (por si alguien mas le pasa este es el enlace





Guia informativa para el cambio de comercializador de electricidad o gas | CNMC


Información para consumidores sobre cambio de comercializador de electricidad o gas




www.cnmc.es





En resumen que en mi anterior ya me ha puesto en su web la baja, ahora solo falta que la nueva me mande el mensaje de bienvenida y las claves para controlar el consumo.

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Ene 2022)




----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (3 Ene 2022)

He mirado la web de Endesa y han subido las tarifas.

Tarifa One Luz 3 Periodos
Punta: 0,219 €/kWh
Llano: 0,202 €/kWh
Valle: 0,175 €/kWh









One Luz 3 Periodos


La Tarifa One Luz 3 Periodos es una tarifa de luz por horas en las que se aplican los 3 tramos horarios (horario valle: 00-08h y fines de semana y festivos)




www.endesa.com


----------



## jainalo (4 Ene 2022)

Me ha mandado una factura de Diciembre de Iberdrola un amigo en mercado libre. Según la última factura el precio kWh lo tiene en 0,107664 €/kWh(da igual valle que punta).

Es el precio que tenía en la anterior factura de noviembre y fecha fin de contrato le ponía 26/11/21.

Le dije que el diciembre le revisarian la tarifa, y nada de nada. En esa de diciembre le pone ahora fecha fin contrato 26/11/22 y el precio del kWh el mismo.

Ha consumido 389kwh en 33 días y la factura es de 56,17€. 

Cómo es posible? No veo esas tarifas en Iberdrola ni por asomo.

A mi en la última factura que tengo de noviembre en PVPC me sale el coste de electricidad de media a 0,24 €/kWh


----------



## josete (4 Ene 2022)

jainalo dijo:


> Me ha mandado una factura de Diciembre de Iberdrola un amigo en mercado libre. Según la última factura el precio kWh lo tiene en 0,107664 €/kWh(da igual valle que punta).
> 
> Es el precio que tenía en la anterior factura de noviembre y fecha fin de contrato le ponía 26/11/21.
> 
> ...



Las están subiendo poco a poco para los nuevos contratos. Yo la contraté en diciembre a 0,166 con un 20% de descuento el primer año para mi segunda vivienda. Una semana antes estaba a 0,15. Ahora mucho más cara

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chortina Premium (5 Ene 2022)

Madre mía, a mi me ha llegado la facturita de Curenergia de un mes exacto (Diciembre) y si no tuviera el bono social serían 67 € por 180 Kw/H.... Te cagas, a grosso modo serían pagar 2.6 € por Kw/H


----------



## Mengardo (5 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Madre mía, a mi me ha llegado la facturita de Curenergia de un mes exacto (Diciembre) y si no tuviera el bono social serían 67 € por 180 Kw/H.... Te cagas, a grosso modo serían pagar 2.6 € por Kw/H



Hay que dividir los € entre los kwh 
Aun asi es una buena hostia 37 centimos


----------



## Homero+10 (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## Pichorrica (8 Ene 2022)

29 pavos y en noviembre 21 y el año por estas fechas unos 19.

Es imposible ahorrar


----------



## Yomateix (8 Ene 2022)

Pues yo he pagado 20e más que la factura del mes pasado, en el periodo facturado la diferencia ha sido de 1Kwh menos consumido este mes que el anterior Consumos en P1,P2 y P3 casi calcados. Energía consumida en términos variables entre P1,P2 y P3 unos 3e. Los 20e se van en el concepto "Coste de la energía" el único que no está desglosado (ni hay forma de ver si es el correcto) para ver como sacan las cuentas. He probado a bajarme el Csv para via un comparador en la web de la Cnmc hacer una simulación de la factura, pero da error.


----------



## Mengardo (8 Ene 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pues yo he pagado 20e más que la factura del mes pasado, en el periodo facturado la diferencia ha sido de 1Kwh menos consumido este mes que el anterior Consumos en P1,P2 y P3 casi calcados. Los 20e se van en el concepto "Coste de la energía" el único que no está desglosado para ver como sacan las cuentas. He probado a bajarme el Csv para via un comparador hacer una simulación de la factura, pero da error.



Es que en "coste de la energía" es donde está el hostión, el año pasado se pagaba entre 5 y 15 céntimos el kwh y este año a mas del doble.
Has pagado 20€ más y gracias a que el iva y el impuesto especial están reducidos, calcula lo que hubieses pagado con iva al 21 y con el impuesto especial al 5 y pico , verás que risas


----------



## Akela 14 (8 Ene 2022)

En mi casa hemos pagado en noviembre 55,90 euros y este mes me aparece 71,42 euros, (todavía no han pasado el recibo) y eso que los días de celebración hemos ido a casa de mi hermana que tienen más espacio. Yo creo que facturan lo que les sale de las narices.

Estamos con PVPC discriminación horaria.

Un cuñado mío hizo una búsqueda en un comparador y se ha cambiado a la que mejor le salía, que es la tarifa Naturgy compromiso.

¿Si me cambio a Naturgy pagaré menos?


----------



## Yomateix (8 Ene 2022)

Acabo de preguntarlo y aunque no sirve de nada, porque tampoco puedes comprobar los datos (y aunque pudieses no te vas a poner a sacar cuentas de todos los días) La diferencia en Noviembre entre el periodo punta y el valle es mucho más pequeña que en diciembre, pero en este el coste del Kwh es mucho mayor.
Noviembre:
PERIODO PUNTA: 26.4 ( Cent.euro/kwh )
PERIODO LLANO: 24.8 ( Cent.euro/kwh )
PERIODO VALLE: 22.40 ( Cent.euro/kwh )

Diciembre:
PERIODO PUNTA: 36.01 ( Cent.euro/kwh )
PERIODO LLANO: 32.9 ( Cent.euro/kwh )
PERIODO VALLE: 29.5 ( Cent.euro/kwh )


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Ene 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> En mi casa hemos pagado en noviembre 55,90 euros y este mes me aparece 71,42 euros, (todavía no han pasado el recibo) y eso que los días de celebración hemos ido a casa de mi hermana que tienen más espacio. Yo creo que facturan lo que les sale de las narices.
> 
> Estamos con PVPC discriminación horaria.
> 
> ...



Creo que ya no existe la "discriminación horaria" o "la tarifa nocturna" que era la que yo tenía en PVPC, ahora todos los contratos son con las tarifas Punta, Llana y Valle por Decreto de sanchijuelo para nuestro bienestar y ahorro


----------



## Akela 14 (8 Ene 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Creo que ya no existe la "discriminación horaria" o "la tarifa nocturna" que era la que yo tenía en PVPC, ahora todos los contratos son con las tarifas Punta, Llana y Valle por Decreto de sanchijuelo para nuestro bienestar y ahorro



Sí, vamos a eso me refiero ahora me aparece punta, llano y valle. Lo dicho ¿merece la pena pasarse a la tarifa compromiso de Naturgy o alguna que merezca la pena?


----------



## hijodeputin (8 Ene 2022)

por lo que veo os están metiendo unos palos a todos, no de mucha consideración, pero las subidas son notables. Como era aquello....ah si, disfrute lo votado. Y lo no votado también.


----------



## GhostDog (8 Ene 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> En mi casa hemos pagado en noviembre 55,90 euros y este mes me aparece 71,42 euros, (todavía no han pasado el recibo) y eso que los días de celebración hemos ido a casa de mi hermana que tienen más espacio. Yo creo que facturan lo que les sale de las narices.
> 
> Estamos con PVPC discriminación horaria.
> 
> ...



Si te sirve yo me cambié la semana pasada a Naturgy tarifa compromiso y el precio del Kwh sale a 0’12 mientras esté en vigor la rebaja en la factura del iva y demás y luego a 0’15 en los dos casos precio sin impuestos y garantizado por dos años En el PVPC pagué en la última factura a 0’33 el kwh


----------



## Akela 14 (8 Ene 2022)

GhostDog dijo:


> Si te sirve yo me cambié la semana pasada a Naturgy tarifa compromiso y el precio del Kwh sale a 0’12 mientras esté en vigor la rebaja en la factura del iva y demás y luego a 0’15 en los dos casos precio sin impuestos y garantizado por dos años En el PVPC pagué en la última factura a 0’33 el kwh



Pues a Naturgy de cabeza, en la factura no me aparece lo que me cobran por el kWh.

¿Hiciste el cambio con la opción de que te llaman por teléfono o directamente en su web?


----------



## r@in (8 Ene 2022)

Para estos consumos y potencia, actualmente en PVPC, ¿Qué recomendáis?


----------



## peligro (8 Ene 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> En mi casa hemos pagado en noviembre 55,90 euros y este mes me aparece 71,42 euros, (todavía no han pasado el recibo) y eso que los días de celebración hemos ido a casa de mi hermana que tienen más espacio. Yo creo que facturan lo que les sale de las narices.
> 
> Estamos con PVPC discriminación horaria.
> 
> ...



Yo me he cambiado, y en teoría me sale menos a pagar, pero según los cálculos que he hecho en el comparador de la CNMC.

Aún no he hecho 1 mes y por eso no te puedo confirmar que se pague menos (a falta de ver si había algún gasto "oculto" en las letras pequeñas del contrato.
Cuando llegue la primera factura os confirmaré si pago menos o no.
Yo por ahora me he fiado del comparador de la CNMC, el tiempo dirá si he sido ingenuo


----------



## Akela 14 (8 Ene 2022)

peligro dijo:


> Yo me he cambiado, y en teoría me sale menos a pagar, pero según los cálculos que he hecho en el comparador de la CNMC.
> 
> Aún no he hecho 1 mes y por eso no te puedo confirmar que se pague menos (a falta de ver si había algún gasto "oculto" en las letras pequeñas del contrato.
> Cuando llegue la primera factura os confirmaré si pago menos o no.
> Yo por ahora me he fiado del comparador de la CNMC, el tiempo dirá si he sido ingenuo



Gracias por la información. 

No sé si fiarme de los comparadores, hice una comparación y me daba que me ahorraba 23 euros al mes, me parece que era con Lucera Energía, pero ya digo no sé hasta que punto serán fiables.

Ya comentarás si lo has notado.


----------



## f700b (8 Ene 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Para estos consumos y potencia, actualmente en PVPC, ¿Qué recomendáis?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898676



10 kw de potencia para un gasto de 250?

tengo yo contratado 4 kw teniéndolo todo eléctrico y gastado sobre 400 al mes


----------



## Mengardo (8 Ene 2022)

f700b dijo:


> 10 kw de potencia para un gasto de 250?
> 
> tengo yo contratado 4 kw teniéndolo todo eléctrico y gastado sobre 400 al mes



Eso es , es mucha potencia contratada para ese consumo.
Yo tenga 3450w de potencia y un consumo medio de 240kwh.
Ahora estoy con iberdrola plan estable y he pagado 44€ por 216 kwh de consumo


----------



## r@in (9 Ene 2022)

Mengardo dijo:


> Eso es , es mucha potencia contratada para ese consumo.
> Yo tenga 3450w de potencia y un consumo medio de 240kwh.
> Ahora estoy con iberdrola plan estable y he pagado 44€ por 216 kwh de consumo



Es de una empresa (con trifásica), y aunque el consumo es bajo, hay un horno de 9kw que se enciende 3 o 4 horas a la semana y hace falta esa potencia.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## GhostDog (9 Ene 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Pues a Naturgy de cabeza, en la factura no me aparece lo que me cobran por el kWh.
> 
> ¿Hiciste el cambio con la opción de que te llaman por teléfono o directamente en su web?



Por teléfono, quería asegurarme que no hubiese servicios extra obligatorios que contratar y que el contrato fuese sin permanencia


----------



## r@in (9 Ene 2022)

El comparador de la CNMC me da error con cuando subo el csv.


----------



## Besucher (9 Ene 2022)

ecisa dijo:


> Las eléctricas están haciendo todo lo posible para " expulsar " a los abonados del mercado regulado , para después vender contratos con letra pequeña , y eso es muy grave , sobretodo para las personas mayores , que no se enteran de nada y que son muchas.
> Yo de momento sigo con la pvpc.



Es el timo del tocomocho. Antes lo hacían grupos de gitanos y rumanoides, después fueron las preferentes de los bancos, y ahora directamente es el Estado. El círculo se cierra.



Chortina Premium dijo:


> Madre mía, a mi me ha llegado la facturita de Curenergia de un mes exacto (Diciembre) y si no tuviera el bono social serían 67 € por 180 Kw/H.... Te cagas, a grosso modo serían pagar 2.6 € por Kw/H



Tú tienes buenos mimbres para llegar a Ministro de Economía.



r@in dijo:


> Para estos consumos y potencia, actualmente en PVPC, ¿Qué recomendáis?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898676



¿9,9 kW para un consumo de 233 kwh?

Hay algo que no nos cuentas o que estás haciendo muy que pero que muy mal.


----------



## juanforapor (9 Ene 2022)

Si que es un sablazo. He consumido 285 kwh y la factura es de 126 euros. PVP con Endesa Siglo XXI o como se llame.
Edit: Debo decir que tengo 5,5 kw de potencia. También pregunto si pasar a Repsol u otra del mercado libre. Gracias.


----------



## r@in (9 Ene 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> ¿9,9 kW para un consumo de 233 kwh?
> 
> Hay algo que no nos cuentas o que estás haciendo muy que pero que muy mal.



Es de una empresa (con trifásica), y aunque el consumo es bajo, hay un horno de 9kw que se enciende 3 o 4 horas a la semana y hace falta esa potencia.


----------



## Mengardo (9 Ene 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Es el timo del tocomocho. Antes lo hacían grupos de gitanos y rumanoides, después fueron las preferentes de los bancos, y ahora directamente es el Estado. El círculo se cierra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya lo ha contado, es una empresa y tiene un horno de 9kw que enciende de vez en cuando, por eso necesita esa potencia


----------



## r@in (9 Ene 2022)

Mengardo dijo:


> Ya lo ha contado, es una empresa y tiene un horno de 9kw que enciende de vez en cuando, por eso necesita esa potencia



Si no fuese por el horno podría bajar la potencia a la mitad, pero he tenido que incorporar el horno, ya que para conseguir un buen acabado del barnizado de los metales es necesario hornear a 150 grados.
Antes lo tenía externalizado, pero van cerrando los proveedores y no queda más remedio que hacer más procesos internamente.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Ene 2022)

ecisa dijo:


> Las eléctricas están haciendo todo lo posible para " expulsar " a los abonados del mercado regulado , para después vender contratos con letra pequeña , y eso es muy grave , sobretodo para las personas mayores , que no se enteran de nada y que son muchas.
> Yo de momento sigo con la pvpc.



y muchos van a caer, estan retrasando transferir los nuevos peajes del gobierno al mercado libre y respetando los contratos ya firmados, incluso haciendo los mismos a nuevos clientes, y los hay que compran el hibrido enchufable porque creen que les van a dejar los 13 centimos el KWh para toda la vida, pero vamos a ver, si a las grandes empresas ya les han roto el contratro para ponerles los nuevos peajes y a los particulares les van a dejar las viejas tarifas...


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mundocruel (11 Ene 2022)

+63€ en Diciembre
37€ pagué en Noviembre


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Akela 14 (12 Ene 2022)

¿Que si me han sableado?, pues sí, el mes de diciembre 71,42 euros por 179 kWh de consumo con una potencia contratada de 3,45 kW.

Estoy casi decido a cambiar a Naturgy compromiso, acabo de llamar y me han dicho que el precio es de 0,1595. 

Es este foro he visto este hilo.


Mengardo dijo:


> Eso es , es mucha potencia contratada para ese consumo.
> 
> 
> Yo tenga 3450w de potencia y un consumo medio de 240kwh.
> Ahora estoy con iberdrola plan estable y he pagado 44€ por 216 kwh de consumo



Acabo de ver en la página web de Iberdrola que tienen el precio del plan estable en 0,37208€/kWh.

Parece que es mejor la tarifa de Naturgy sobre el papel.

¿Por cual me decido?


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mengardo (12 Ene 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> ¿Que si me han sableado?, pues sí, el mes de diciembre 71,42 euros por 179 kWh de consumo con una potencia contratada de 3,45 kW.
> 
> Estoy casi decido a cambiar a Naturgy compromiso, acabo de llamar y me han dicho que el precio es de 0,1595.
> 
> ...



Jooooooodó, y yo contraté en septiembre a 0,159 y con el 15%de descuento, como ha subido el tema , que hioputass


----------



## r@in (13 Ene 2022)

En mi caso para una instalación trifásica de 9,9 kW con un consumo de menos de 300kWh al mes, pero concentrados en unas horas concretas, parece que lo tengo jodido en las tarifas de oferta, ya que penalizan el factor potencia.

No puedo bajar la potencia, ya que es la mínima que necesita un horno industrial. Hasta ahora aprovechaba las horas con precio más bajo para encenderlo, pero actualmente hay pocas horas con precio por debajo de 0,10, y no se adaptan al ritmo de trabajo. Lo han montado todo para que hagas lo que hagas tengas que pagar más.


----------



## Homero+10 (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## EL FARAON (14 Ene 2022)

Factura recién salida del horno, 245 kW de consumo 98,97 euros. El pasado mes 285 kW de consumo 99,11 euros.

*A pesar de reducir el consumo en 40 kW solo he ahorrado 14 céntimos.*


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Ene 2022)

peligro dijo:


> Los que tenéis la "tarifa Compromiso de Naturgy", cuanto os han tardado el cambio de compañía.
> Porque hace una semana me salí de PVPC a Naturgy, y aún no me han echo el cambio de compañía.
> ¿Es normal que dure tantos días cambiar de unas otra compañía?
> 
> Gracias



Han tardado muchísimo. Además te mandan un mensaje y entiendes que ya estás con ellos. Pues a la semana recibí un sms confirmando el cambio. Es decir, una semana de navidades a todo trapo poniendo la secadora durante el día. La factura de diciembre va a ser cojonuda


----------



## peligro (14 Ene 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Han tardado muchísimo. Además te mandan un mensaje y entiendes que ya estás con ellos. Pues a la semana recibí un sms confirmando el cambio. Es decir, una semana de navidades a todo trapo poniendo la secadora durante el día. La factura de diciembre va a ser cojonuda



Al final ya me hicieron el cambio, segun me dijeron, es que tenía que esperarme a que acabará el periodo de facturación y entonces harían el cambio

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (14 Ene 2022)

peligro dijo:


> Al final ya me hicieron el cambio, segun me dijeron, es que tenía que esperarme a que acabará el periodo de facturación y entonces harían el cambio
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta



Yo saqué esa conclusión porque el sms fue a día 1, ya podían avisarlo antes


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Salchichonio (14 Ene 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> ¿Que si me han sableado?, pues sí, el mes de diciembre 71,42 euros por 179 kWh de consumo con una potencia contratada de 3,45 kW.
> 
> Estoy casi decido a cambiar a Naturgy compromiso, acabo de llamar y me han dicho que el precio es de 0,1595.
> 
> ...



El mes de diciembre 87€ por 680kw h de consumo.

Repsol


----------



## Eshpañavabien (14 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> El mes de diciembre 87€ por 680kw h de consumo.
> 
> Repsol



Osea ¿a 0,1279 euros el kWh precio final en factura? Repsol, imagino que será Régsiti, que se hizo con la comercializadora de Viesgo, que es donde he estado muchos años.


----------



## Salchichonio (14 Ene 2022)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Osea ¿a 0,1279 euros el kWh precio final en factura? Repsol, imagino que será Régsiti, que se hizo con la comercializadora de Viesgo, que es donde he estado muchos años.



Repsol. 87 es el importe total de la factura impuestos incluidos.
La verdad se me ha ido la mano con la calefacción en diciembre hue hue hue


----------



## jarni85 (14 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Repsol. 87 es el importe total de la factura impuestos incluidos.
> La verdad se me ha ido la mano con la calefacción en diciembre hue hue hue



que tarifa amigo?


----------



## Salchichonio (14 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> Repsol. 87 es el importe total de la factura impuestos incluidos.





jarni85 dijo:


> que tarifa amigo?



Tarifa largo plazo


----------



## Akela 14 (14 Ene 2022)

Salchichonio dijo:


> El mes de diciembre 87€ por 680kw h de consumo.
> 
> Repsol



Pues no está mal, ya has visto mi caso.

Estoy con regsiti, bueno , estaba, ya me he cambiado, a ver lo que tardan en hacerme el cambio.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Ene 2022)

Iba a poner también lo de Caixabank, que ha salido al mediodia en las noticias.....encima que hay que pagar más, toman por estúpida a la gente. Según ellos Pedro Sanchez ha cumplido y la luz sale más barata que en 2018 porque este año las facturas finales son menores....lo mismo que dijo Pedro Sanchez hace unas semanas. Nada, que hay que hacerle la rosca al gobierno como sea....lo peor es que aún habrá quien hasta se lo crea y a las próximas elecciones a votar a Pedrito como agradecimiento. La gente mirando en que horario poner la lavadora para tener un coste inferior final, poniendo lo indispensable el aire acondicionado o la calefacción.....pero como según ellos al final se han pagado cantidades similares (que tampoco es cierto ni por asomo) lo que cueste el Kilovatio hora es lo de menos....Pedro Sanchez ha cumplido y se paga lo mismo que en 2018....cuando la luz no ha bajado ni por asomo a niveles de 2018.

Caixabank dando ejemplo.....cuando estos primeros meses del año piensan cerrar múltiples sucursales por toda España con toda la pérdida de trabajo que eso supone y ya no hablemos de que sus clientes quieran concertar cita o acudir a sus oficinas, cada vez más complicado por no disponer de apenas personal. Normal que se cachondeen de sus clientes con lo de que vistas sus facturas son similares a las de 2018 como si la luz costase lo mismo que antes.


----------



## jordi1980 (14 Ene 2022)

peligro dijo:


> Al final ya me hicieron el cambio, segun me dijeron, es que tenía que esperarme a que acabará el periodo de facturación y entonces harían el cambio
> 
> Gracias por tu respuesta



Yo hice el cambio el 24 y todavia no he recibido la factura evidentemente me temo lo peor... publicaré los dias que tardan en hacer el cambio que podria ser al instante prácticamente.


----------



## Homero+10 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## juanforapor (23 Ene 2022)

Hola, alguno tiene contratado Tempo Happy o One o tarifa única de Endesa?


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (24 Ene 2022)

Yo estaba con PVPC y hoy he tramitado el cambio a Repsol. Te garantizan 0,11 €/kWh durante 1 año. Sin permanencia. Lo que pasa es que está cara la potencia, pero compensa de sobras si tienes un consumo alto.



https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8942325


----------



## Zuschauer (24 Ene 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> Yo estaba con PVPC y hoy he tramitado el cambio a Repsol. Te garantizan 0,11 €/kWh durante 1 año. Sin permanencia. Lo que pasa es que está cara la potencia, pero compensa de sobras si tienes un consumo alto.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8942325



Gracias por el aviso, lo acabo de tramitar para mis padres que estaban en la tarifa indexada pagando salvajadas cada mes.


----------



## Teofrasto (24 Ene 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Iba a poner también lo de Caixabank, que ha salido al mediodia en las noticias.....encima que hay que pagar más, toman por estúpida a la gente. Según ellos Pedro Sanchez ha cumplido y la luz sale más barata que en 2018 porque este año las facturas finales son menores....lo mismo que dijo Pedro Sanchez hace unas semanas. Nada, que hay que hacerle la rosca al gobierno como sea....lo peor es que aún habrá quien hasta se lo crea y a las próximas elecciones a votar a Pedrito como agradecimiento. La gente mirando en que horario poner la lavadora para tener un coste inferior final, poniendo lo indispensable el aire acondicionado o la calefacción.....pero como según ellos al final se han pagado cantidades similares (que tampoco es cierto ni por asomo) lo que cueste el Kilovatio hora es lo de menos....Pedro Sanchez ha cumplido y se paga lo mismo que en 2018....cuando la luz no ha bajado ni por asomo a niveles de 2018.
> 
> Caixabank dando ejemplo.....cuando estos primeros meses del año piensan cerrar múltiples sucursales por toda España con toda la pérdida de trabajo que eso supone y ya no hablemos de que sus clientes quieran concertar cita o acudir a sus oficinas, cada vez más complicado por no disponer de apenas personal. Normal que se cachondeen de sus clientes con lo de que vistas sus facturas son similares a las de 2018 como si la luz costase lo mismo que antes.



Solo sabiendo que la mayoría es retrasada y se tragan cualquier cosa que salga en la tv, se atreven a decir esas cosas.


----------



## nuvole (25 Ene 2022)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, alguno tiene contratado Tempo Happy o One o tarifa única de Endesa?



No le conozco pero una recomendación. 

HUYA INMEDIATAMENTE de Endesa y deje de alimentarles, hay muchas opciones con comercializadoras pequeñas y con mejor servicio. 

Saludos


----------



## Tupper (25 Ene 2022)

Marshal Law dijo:


> Me han facturado un 20% más (pago cada dos meses) y no tengo la sensación de haber consumido más como para que se haya dado ese incremento.
> 
> Lo he consultado con otra persona y le ha pasado lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Efecto placebo.
El gobierno dice que no ha subido la factura de la luz a nadie.
Todo el que se queje es de puro vicio.








FACT-CHECK: El Gobierno no ha subido la factura de la luz un 27% ni la del gas un 22%, como dice Espinosa de los Monteros


El Gobierno no ha subido la factura de la luz un 27% ni la del gas un 22%, como dice Espinosa de los Monteros




www.newtral.es


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Ene 2022)

juanforapor dijo:


> Hola, alguno tiene contratado Tempo Happy o One o tarifa única de Endesa?




me interesa,


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (25 Ene 2022)

Se ve que el registro a Repsol OCU ya no funciona. Ha habido una avalancha de gente que se ha registrado y ahora parece ser que han cerrado el cupo.









Afectados Problemas Contratación con Repsol Tarifa Luz OCU - Conversación en la Comunidad de Energías Renovables


Hola,Creo esta conversación para dejar constancia de las personas que estamos teniendo problemas con la contratación de ...




www.ocu.org


----------



## antoniussss (25 Ene 2022)

de 58 euros en diciembre con PVPC a 31 con Repsol ahora en enero con la tarifa precio fijo a largo plazo..............mismo consumo

he mirado para el gas natural, y ahora en TUR he pagado a 0,045 el KW, y miro en Repsol y está un precio fijo a 0,16.............ande van xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD o me van a ostiar en la proxima lectura en TUR, pero me parece demasiada diferencia, si me acaban de cobrar la lectura real de 2 meses acabados la semana pasada.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## antoniussss (25 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> de 58 euros en diciembre con PVPC a 31 con Repsol ahora en enero con la tarifa precio fijo a largo plazo..............mismo consumo
> 
> he mirado para el gas natural, y ahora en TUR he pagado a 0,045 el KW, y miro en Repsol y está un precio fijo a 0,16.............ande van xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD o me van a ostiar en la proxima lectura en TUR, pero me parece demasiada diferencia, si me acaban de cobrar la lectura real de 2 meses acabados la semana pasada.



Pues mira me meto en el area clientes de repsol de mis padres, con 3 puntos que cambié en diciembre, y resulta que justo y casualmente el punto que es la vivienda habitual y que mas consumo tiene (200 euros en PVPC) casualmente no aparece y no se ha dado de alta....

tengo el email confirmatorio de que se ha comenzado el alta, llamo y me dicen que "se ha denegado por algun problemilla en algun paso", le digo que lo solucione que esta todo firmao telefonicamente con grabacion y me dice que ejque tiene que volver a contratarlo de nuevo, pero que allí no pueden, y que ponga mi numero otra vez en la web para que me llamen....

En la web ya no existe la tarifa......... 

Les he mandado un email de que se firmó el contrato telefonico grabado y que ya pueden volver a hacerlo echando ostias y que no me lien con 18 sitios diferentes.


Ya verás tú....


----------



## juanforapor (31 Ene 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> me interesa,



Pues, al final, he cogido la tarifa estable o única de Endesa, por si le interesa a alguien.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (31 Ene 2022)

Marshal Law dijo:


> Me han facturado un 20% más (pago cada dos meses) y no tengo la sensación de haber consumido más como para que se haya dado ese incremento.
> 
> Lo he consultado con otra persona y le ha pasado lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Pero, hijo de puta, si me compré un brasero eléctrico y no he encendido la bomba de calor ni 7 horas en noviembre, diciembre y enero.


----------



## antoniussss (1 Feb 2022)

Tengo un excel de 2 años:

Todo PVPC excepto enero 2022 que es mercado libre precio fijo a largo plazo Repsol. Sin comentarios.


enero 202237,69 €1440,26 €diciembre 202150,99 €1140,45 €noviembre 202144,61 €1380,32 €octubre 202131,49 €730,43 €septiembre 202127,51 €790,35 €agosto 202126,50 €810,33 €julio 202135,54 €1380,26 €junio 202122,14 €760,29 €mayo 202126,60 €104,140,26 €abril 202136,28 €1450,25 €marzo 202129,00 €131,50,22 €febrero 202127,24 €1440,19 €enero 202148,75 €2170,22 €AÑO 2021406,65 €1440,64MES33,89 €0,2823 €diciembre 202033,94 €1680,20 €noviembre 202028,93 €1330,22 €octubre 202027,90 €1340,21 €septiembre 202024,32 €1080,23 €agosto 202022,89 €1000,23 €julio 202027,42 €1430,19 €junio 202019,26 €780,25 €mayo 202023,34 €1200,19 €abril 202027,12 €1540,18 €marzo 202027,45 €1480,19 €febrero 202025,22 €1250,20 €enero 202031,22 €1570,20 €AÑO 2020319,01 €1568MES26,58 €0,2035 €


----------



## Homero+10 (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Omegatron (1 Feb 2022)

Me acaban de meter a 0,36centimos el kwh.

Así, sin anestesia.

Disfruto lo no votado.


----------



## mad2012 (1 Feb 2022)

juanforapor dijo:


> Pues, al final, he cogido la tarifa estable o única de Endesa, por si le interesa a alguien.



Yo también, en Canarias no se puede contratar Repsol a largo plazo.


----------



## Mente fria (1 Feb 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Yo también, en Canarias no se puede contratar Repsol a largo plazo.



Yo tengo la tarifa de repsol fija de repsol contratada desde octubre y no me pusieron la más mínima pega, lo único que la permanencia en lugar de 24 meses. Es de 12. De resto 0 problemas pa contratarla

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mente fria (1 Feb 2022)

mad2012 dijo:


> Yo también, en Canarias no se puede contratar Repsol a largo plazo.



Yo tengo la tarifa de repsol fija de repsol contratada desde octubre y no me pusieron la más mínima pega, lo único que la permanencia en lugar de 24 meses. Es de 12. De resto 0 problemas pa contratarla

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mad2012 (1 Feb 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> Yo tengo la tarifa de repsol fija de repsol contratada desde octubre y no me pusieron la más mínima pega, lo único que la permanencia en lugar de 24 meses. Es de 12. De resto 0 problemas pa contratarla
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Estás en Canarias?. Gracias por responder...


----------



## Mente fria (1 Feb 2022)

Si, porte desde energía XXI a repsol, con dicha tarifa que en su momento era 0,12. Y como te dije antes la única diferencia es que solo me ofrecían 12 meses en lugar de los 24 que ofrecían en península. 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cazarr (1 Feb 2022)

Omegatron dijo:


> Me acaban de meter a 0,36centimos el kwh.
> 
> Así, sin anestesia.
> 
> Disfruto lo no votado.



Me cito de otro hilo:

En diciembre *2019 *pagué el kW/h en hora *punta a 0,13€* y en hora *valle a 0,05€*.​​Este mes pasado (diciembre *2021*) pagué el kW/h en *punta a 0,50€*, el *valle a 0,30€* y el llano a 0,37€. Es decir, *+0,37€ en punta y +0,25€ en valle*.​​Misma compañía. Consumí menos energía este último mes y lo pagué casi tres veces más caro que hace dos años.​​*Pepeenergy*​*Consumo (valle, punta, llano): 590 kW*​*230 €*​
¿Qué me recomendáis que haga?


----------



## Mente fria (1 Feb 2022)

Pues a falta de que metas tus consumos en un comparador de tarifas. Parece obvio que debes buscar una compañía que te ofrezca un precio fijo por kw/h que este por debajo de esos precios. Y que no te ponga permanencia para que puedas irte si la cosa mejora... Cosa improbable. 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mad2012 (1 Feb 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> Si, porte desde energía XXI a repsol, con dicha tarifa que en su momento era 0,12. Y como te dije antes la única diferencia es que solo me ofrecían 12 meses en lugar de los 24 que ofrecían en península.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias, yo leí en otro foro que no se podía contratar esa tarifa de Repsol. Entonces al no tener permanencia en Endesa única, en caso de no irme bien, valoraré la de Repsol.


----------



## Mente fria (1 Feb 2022)

Pues No te lleves por los foros, llama y verás que si puedes, te pondrán un precio un pelin mayor, y te darán menos duración... Pero no te van a poner pegas. 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Martixen (2 Feb 2022)

nuvole dijo:


> No le conozco pero una recomendación.
> 
> HUYA INMEDIATAMENTE de Endesa y deje de alimentarles, hay muchas opciones con comercializadoras pequeñas y con mejor servicio.
> 
> Saludos



Pues estoy planteándome pasarme a la única de Endesa pero ya mismo si no encuentro una opción mejor.

Este mes me han pegado un sablazo en EDP de la ostia bendita. Con 150kW/h mensuales y potencia contratada de 3.45 kW me han clavado 60€. Un puto atraco, el doble que el año pasado con similares consumos.

Con el simulador de Endesa me dice que pagaré al mes unos 33€ por lo mismo.

Si alguno conoce otra opción mejor con esos consumos, le escucho.


----------



## superloki (2 Feb 2022)

Si, sablazo del bueno... 161 euros... casi el doble de lo que suelo pagar...


----------



## Mente fria (2 Feb 2022)

Martixen dijo:


> Pues estoy planteándome pasarme a la única de Endesa pero ya mismo si no encuentro una opción mejor.
> 
> Este mes me han pegado un sablazo en EDP de la ostia bendita. Con 150kW/h mensuales y potencia contratada de 3.45 kW me han clavado 60€. Un puto atraco, el doble que el año pasado con similares consumos.
> 
> ...



Con repsol eso es lo que me ha venido a mi de factura, es decir 60 euros pero con 320 kw/h de consumo y una potencia de 5,75 contratada. Intenta usar un simulador independiente y no sólo el de endesa que imagino que de algún modo siempre acaba recomendando sus tarifas

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nuvole (2 Feb 2022)

Martixen dijo:


> Pues estoy planteándome pasarme a la única de Endesa pero ya mismo si no encuentro una opción mejor.
> 
> Este mes me han pegado un sablazo en EDP de la ostia bendita. Con 150kW/h mensuales y potencia contratada de 3.45 kW me han clavado 60€. Un puto atraco, el doble que el año pasado con similares consumos.
> 
> ...



Repsol.


----------



## antoniussss (2 Feb 2022)

nuvole dijo:


> Repsol.



La tarifa a precio fijo a largo plazo de Repsol estuvo hasta el 31/12/2021, los afortunados tuvimos suerte.

Ya no está, ahora lo más barato que hay de ese tipo es naturgy a 0,19 € el kwh. , el resto superan los 0,20 € el kwh.


----------



## nuvole (2 Feb 2022)

Repsol OCU.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (2 Feb 2022)

¿Y qué tal son los trámites para cambiarse de compañía? 

¿Puede pasar que te quedes sin luz unas horas o unos días por algún error de las compañías?

¿Cobran algo por hacer el pase de una a otra?


----------



## EL FARAON (5 Feb 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Si, sablazo del bueno... 161 euros... casi el doble de lo que suelo pagar...


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Feb 2022)

Martixen dijo:


> Pues estoy planteándome pasarme a la única de Endesa pero ya mismo si no encuentro una opción mejor.
> 
> Este mes me han pegado un sablazo en EDP de la ostia bendita. Con 150kW/h mensuales y potencia contratada de 3.45 kW me han clavado 60€. Un puto atraco, el doble que el año pasado con similares consumos.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy en endesa.

Este enero 22 euros, 2.3 kW de potencia y 51kWh de consumo


----------



## finkbrau (5 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> La tarifa a precio fijo a largo plazo de Repsol estuvo hasta el 31/12/2021, los afortunados tuvimos suerte.
> 
> Ya no está, ahora lo más barato que hay de ese tipo es naturgy a 0,19 € el kwh. , el resto superan los 0,20 € el kwh.



Pues no será por no citarla varias veces en el hilo. Yo la tengo desde diciembre a 0.15 por tres años


----------



## antoniussss (6 Feb 2022)

Hablando que a día de hoy naturgy es la tarifa precio fijo mas barata del mercado....

Naturgy es la antigua Gas Natural Fenosa, y lo normal, si no me equivoco, es que su especialidad sea el gas natural, y por ende, vengo a presuponer que producen con centrales electricas de gas natural..........

Si el gas natural es lo mas caro que existe hoy para producir electricidad, ¿cómo puede tener la tarifa a precio fijo mas barato del mercado, cuando los competidores producen con otros mix de electricidad?

No me equivoco, de su propia web:

"En generación renovable contamos con capacidad de 4 GW (2,0 GW hidráulica, 1,7 GW eólica, 0,2 GW solar y 0,1 GW cogeneración).

En generación convencional contamos con una capacidad de 8 GW (7,4 GW centrales de ciclo combinado y 0,6 GW nuclear).

Fuimos la primera energética que, a finales de 2018, presentó la solicitud de cierre de todas sus centrales de carbón en España."


Osea de 12 GW de generación, 7,4 son con ciclos combinados..............



Debe ser la compañía con peor (para nosotros) precio de generación a coste, pero a la vez es la que vende más barato la electricidad a Precios fijos..........

¿El resto que tiene mucho menor % de generación con ciclos combinados, entonces? ¿Haciendo el Agosto?


----------



## nuvole (10 Feb 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Yo estoy en endesa.
> 
> Este enero 22 euros, 2.3 kW de potencia y 51kWh de consumo



Yo Bon preu (ojo con el nombre).

2,3 kw
100 kw consumidos 

16 €


----------



## sivigliano (15 Feb 2022)

Hay calefactores de aceite de los pequeños con un consumo ajustado. El mío es un De Longui de 700 watios y sin estar a tope pone el salón de unos 21 metros cuadrados en 23 grados. Luego el de aire para la ducha consume más pero son 20/30 minutos al día como mucho. Y lavavajillas siempre lo pongo antes de acostarme. Con eso y una potencia de 3'3 kw de momento nos estamos librando de recibos salvajes. El último fue de 90 euros por los meses de noviembre y diciembre.


----------



## Fígaro (19 Feb 2022)

sivigliano dijo:


> Hay calefactores de aceite de los pequeños con un consumo ajustado. El mío es un De Longui de 700 watios y sin estar a tope pone el salón de unos 21 metros cuadrados en 23 grados. Luego el de aire para la ducha consume más pero son 20/30 minutos al día como mucho. Y lavavajillas siempre lo pongo antes de acostarme. Con eso y una potencia de 3'3 kw de momento nos estamos librando de recibos salvajes. El último fue de 90 euros por los meses de noviembre y diciembre.



Y de gas cuánto?


----------



## Omegatron (20 Feb 2022)

Hilo de violaciones anales sin censura.

Menos mal que gobierna la izquierda


----------



## nedantes (27 Feb 2022)

Con el permiso de @peñuelas 

Mañana pico de 0,52763 a las 20.00

Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia


----------



## Juez (27 Feb 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> Con el permiso de @peñuelas
> 
> Mañana pico de 0,52763 a las 20.00
> 
> Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia






Más de medio euro el kWh. Esto es una puta locura. Y aún quedan millones de clientes ahí metidos...

Y las horas "baratas" por encima de los 30 céntimos.


----------



## antoniussss (27 Feb 2022)

Juez dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 961339
> 
> 
> Más de medio euro el kWh. Esto es una puta locura. Y aún quedan millones de clientes ahí metidos...
> ...



Que me dise husté, si aqui los floreros me aseguran que si te vas del PVPC te vas a arruinar porque no te van a dejar volver a entrar luego.... ^^


----------



## Juez (28 Feb 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Que me dise husté, si aqui los floreros me aseguran que si te vas del PVPC te vas a arruinar porque no te van a dejar volver a entrar luego.... ^^



ja ja, se van a quedar, pensando que en un tiempo, si no se arruinan antes, porque a medio euro el kWh es una ruina, tendrán algún tipo de derecho adquirido que les permitirá quedarse en el mercado regulado y que a los que nos hemos salido no nos dejarán entrar y estaremos el resto de nuestras vidas luchando en la salvaje selva del mercado libre.

Si algún día el mercado regulado volviese a ser más interesante que el libre, no lo descarto en unos años, y si además no nos dejan volver a los que huimos, ¿por qué iban a dejarles a ellos permanecer en el mismo? Esas mismas reglas que no nos permitirán a nosotros regresar al mismo, serán la que les expulse a ellos. Si unen por ejemplo el PVPC con el bono social, los que estén en el PVPC sin derecho a bono social, serán expulsados del mismo. Y todos estos años "regalándoles" su dinero a las eléctricas habrá sido en vano.

Mi opinión es que efectivamente se quieren cargar el mercado regulado y dejarlo para unos pocos clientes tipo bono social. Que expulsar a no sé cuantos millones de clientes es imposible, así que durante un tiempo lo ponemos imposible y ellos solos se marchan del mismo. Una vez apenas queden clientes, los únicos con bono social que hayan permanecido, harán el segundo paso de expulsar a los no bono social, aunque hayan permanecido años, que no les reportará ningún derecho.
El problema es que se les ha ido tanto de la mano los precios del PVPC que incluso con bono social te sale más caro quedarte, y lo que es peor, se están cargando a muchas familias que tienen bono social por algo, no por gusto.


----------



## kogi_kabuto (28 Feb 2022)

dos facturas de 130Euros y la ultima de 170euros, no he hecho nada diferente. así que me han pegado la sableada.

Todo en mi casa es electrico y me plantee las placas, pero al ver mis recibos no me salçía a cuenta, pago en verano unos 40euros y en hinvierno unos 100euros. La excepción es este año que en vez de 100€han sido 130euros y el mes de febrero de 170euros...pero con los mismos KW


----------



## NCB (28 Feb 2022)

En mi empresa, con el mismo consumo, hemos pasado de pagar 800€ al mes, a 1900€. Esto es una puta locura.


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Feb 2022)

190€ la factura de mis padres, viviendo ellos dos solos y teniendo calefacción central. De locos.

Al final mis padres ya están mayores y han ido pasando, pero ahora me he puesto yo con el tema porque les están robando.

Creo que lo mejor en su caso es que les pille una tarifa a precio fijo, no?

La puta comercializadora esta de Xenera son unos estafadores que en mercado libre le meten precios de mercado mayorista, con sus chorradas de compañia gallega y ecológica... estoy que trino


----------



## f700b (28 Feb 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> 190€ la factura de mis padres, viviendo ellos dos solos y teniendo calefacción central. De locos.
> 
> Al final mis padres ya están mayores y han ido pasando, pero ahora me he puesto yo con el tema porque les están robando.
> 
> ...



Baja la potencia, teniendo calefacción central con 3,3 kw seguro tienen de sobra.
en casa somos 4 todo eléctrico y tengo 4 kw.
y el consumo es un disparate para dos personas mayores solas.
Mira los electrodomésticos como la nevera que lo mismo no para


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Feb 2022)

¿450 Kwh en 40 días sin calefacción eléctrica? Eso es una burrada, gasto yo la tercera parte con los electrodomésticos normales y ordenador encendido 14 horas.


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Feb 2022)

Gracias, la verdad es que ando mosqueado con la compañía por si además de sablarnos con el precio, algo no cuadra con el consumo. En ese caso, como cliente, ¿que herramientas tienes? Vaya putada


He mirado la tarifa compromiso de naturgy a 0'16 las 24 horas


----------



## Homero+10 (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## Juez (28 Feb 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Gracias, la verdad es que ando mosqueado con la compañía por si además de sablarnos con el precio, algo no cuadra con el consumo. En ese caso, como cliente, ¿que herramientas tienes? Vaya putada
> 
> 
> He mirado la tarifa compromiso de naturgy a 0'16 las 24 horas



Deja de mirarla y contrátala antes de que se deje de comercializar como ya ha pasado con muchas.
Ahora mismo es la mejor con diferencia y viendo como están subiendo los precios de la energía no le doy mucho tiempo.

Como consejo sin ser experto en luz, pero sí en padres viejos, no les bajes la potencia. Por cada kW de potencia que bajes te ahorras 5 euros al mes como mucho y te arriesgas a que les salte la luz y lo achaquen a la nueva compañía. Yo les cambiaría a Naturgy compromiso manteniendo la misma potencia. Y ya más adelante se la bajas. Eso va a ser como te digo 5 euros. El cambio de compañía será 10 casi 20 veces esa cantidad. Empieza desde ya con lo gordo cambiando de compañía para ahorrar, con ese gasto, mínimo 60 euros al mes respecto a tu última factura, probablemente más. Y dejas el chocolate del loro, la potencia contratada, para más adelante.


----------



## Newsyohi (28 Feb 2022)

Juez dijo:


> Deja de mirarla y contrátala antes de que se deje de comercializar como ya ha pasado con muchas.
> Ahora mismo es la mejor con diferencia y viendo como están subiendo los precios de la energía no le doy mucho tiempo.
> 
> Como consejo sin ser experto en luz, pero sí en padres viejos, no les bajes la potencia. Por cada kW de potencia que bajes te ahorras 5 euros al mes como mucho y te arriesgas a que les salte la luz y lo achaquen a la nueva compañía. Yo les cambiaría a Naturgy compromiso manteniendo la misma potencia. Y ya más adelante se la bajas. Eso va a ser como te digo 5 euros. El cambio de compañía será 10 casi 20 veces esa cantidad. Empieza desde ya con lo gordo cambiando de compañía para ahorrar, con ese gasto, mínimo 60 euros al mes respecto a tu última factura, probablemente más. Y dejas el chocolate del loro, la potencia contratada, para más adelante.




Gracias, antes de leer este mensaje ya les hice el contrato online ✌

Aún asi muchas gracias por el consejo. ¡ay los padres...!


----------



## Setapéfranses (28 Feb 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> 19o
> Ver archivo adjunto 962001



100% galegXs, todo por ser más ecológicxs, no sé que problemx tienxs cxn estx troncx.


----------



## antoniussss (1 Mar 2022)

Juez dijo:


> ja ja, se van a quedar, pensando que en un tiempo, si no se arruinan antes, porque a medio euro el kWh es una ruina, tendrán algún tipo de derecho adquirido que les permitirá quedarse en el mercado regulado y que a los que nos hemos salido no nos dejarán entrar y estaremos el resto de nuestras vidas luchando en la salvaje selva del mercado libre.
> 
> Si algún día el mercado regulado volviese a ser más interesante que el libre, no lo descarto en unos años, y si además no nos dejan volver a los que huimos, ¿por qué iban a dejarles a ellos permanecer en el mismo? Esas mismas reglas que no nos permitirán a nosotros regresar al mismo, serán la que les expulse a ellos. Si unen por ejemplo el PVPC con el bono social, los que estén en el PVPC sin derecho a bono social, serán expulsados del mismo. Y todos estos años "regalándoles" su dinero a las eléctricas habrá sido en vano.
> 
> ...



De verdad pienso que ni son foreros reales, si no comunity managers de las propias compañías de libre mercado que son productoras, diciendo que se quede todo el mundo en el regulado, porque así ellos cobran a 0,5 € el Kw xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Maravillosa reforma del mercado regulado hace 2 tardes por la Isquierda Sosiá, al genio que creo los precios marginales de que hay que pagar todo según la energía más cara, le habrán comprado las productoras del mercado libre una isla como compensación a toda la pasta que le está dando.

No sé está hablando, pero las productoras que hayan llenado todo de paneles solares y eolicas con un coste de 0€ producir + coste de instalaciones, un par de tecnicos, vigilancia y reparación/amortización que producirán a un coste real de 0,04 € Kw se están haciendo de oro vendiendo a 0,50 € Kw.


Lo de las cooperativas de huertos solares........ eso sí que era Holdear con Cojones y no las criptomonedas, ahora están haciendo gallinos con creces.


Curioso mundo este nuevo, antes los primeros que invertían en algo nuevo, se forraban, ahora siempre a los primeros les arruinan, y una vez pasada la década, que en teoría debería haber miles de competidores, ahora es cuando se forran, los últimos en llegar, más forrados aún, porque la ultima teconogía es 1000 veces mas barata de instalar y comprar y más eficiente en rendimiento.


----------



## Mente fria (1 Mar 2022)

buenas tardes... estoy con la tarifa fija de repsol a 0,11 que me caduca en octubre, y creo que me voy a ir a naturgy a 0,145. Obviamente lo que veo es que si repsol se ha cargado la tarifa, en octubre, con guerras de por medio y dios sabe que más, repsol no me va a renovar las condiciones... empezando porque la tarifa ya ni existe. ¿os irias a naturgy ahora, sabiendo que quedais cubiertos por 2 años?


----------



## Juez (1 Mar 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> buenas tardes... estoy con la tarifa fija de repsol a 0,11 que me caduca en octubre, y creo que me voy a ir a naturgy a 0,145. Obviamente lo que veo es que si repsol se ha cargado la tarifa, en octubre, con guerras de por medio y dios sabe que más, repsol no me va a renovar las condiciones... empezando porque la tarifa ya ni existe. ¿os irias a naturgy ahora, sabiendo que quedais cubiertos por 2 años?



Yo tengo la Repsol Ocu desde el 10 de febrero. La verdad es que yo me quedo, pero el que Naturgy te de dos años en lugar de uno, eso sí a 14 cénts, no a 11, te hace pensar, sin duda. Pero es casi un 30% más caro. Yo ya aguanté como un idiota hasta febrero en el PVPC confiando en que era, a largo plazo, siempre la mejor opción. Me tenía que haber ido mucho antes.
Ahora me quedo en el más barato. Y el año que viene buscaremos. Será una tarea anual, como el seguro del coche o de la casa.
Pero que gustazo, no solo tener un precio razonable en la luz, sino tenerlo sin horarios, vaya peñazo lo de intentar adaptarme a los horarios económicos. Os paso mi consumo desde que comencé con Repsol:



Yo consumo unos 450 kWh al mes y tengo 4,4 kW de potencia contratados. Los últimos 3 meses se me ha duplicado la factura de la luz. Ahora vuelvo a cifras de hace unos años. Sí, solo es para un año, pero a disfrutarlo.


----------



## Mente fria (2 Mar 2022)

Juez dijo:


> Yo tengo la Repsol Ocu desde el 10 de febrero. La verdad es que yo me quedo, pero el que Naturgy te de dos años en lugar de uno, eso sí a 14 cénts, no a 11, te hace pensar, sin duda. Pero es casi un 30% más caro. Yo ya aguanté como un idiota hasta febrero en el PVPC confiando en que era, a largo plazo, siempre la mejor opción. Me tenía que haber ido mucho antes.
> Ahora me quedo en el más barato. Y el año que viene buscaremos. Será una tarea anual, como el seguro del coche o de la casa.
> Pero que gustazo, no solo tener un precio razonable en la luz, sino tenerlo sin horarios, vaya peñazo lo de intentar adaptarme a los horarios económicos. Os paso mi consumo desde que comencé con Repsol:
> Ver archivo adjunto 964429
> ...



Si, yo tambien he pensado mucho en que hacer, pero finalmente he decidido irme. Porque la tenía desde octubre y al ver que ha desaparecido la tarifa, ya intuyo que ni de lejos es la intención de repsol mantener las condiciones de esa tarifa. Además a mi ya solo me quedaban 6 meses y dudo mucho que las tensiones de la energía se arreglen en los próximos meses. Me hubiese gustado quedarme porque en repsol me iba de lujo... Pero quiero dar prioridad a cubrirme más tiempo que no verme en octubre con precios desorbitados

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (2 Mar 2022)

Primera factura compromiso naturgy.
263KW/h 44 días 58€
La anterior fue en PVPC y fueron 144KW/h 67€ 26 dias

bueno, ni tan mal!
Hoy mismo cambio a mi madre a esta tarifa también


----------



## Juez (2 Mar 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> Si, yo tambien he pensado mucho en que hacer, pero finalmente he decidido irme. Porque la tenía desde octubre y al ver que ha desaparecido la tarifa, ya intuyo que ni de lejos es la intención de repsol mantener las condiciones de esa tarifa. Además a mi ya solo me quedaban 6 meses y dudo mucho que las tensiones de la energía se arreglen en los próximos meses. Me hubiese gustado quedarme porque en repsol me iba de lujo... Pero quiero dar prioridad a cubrirme más tiempo que no verme en octubre con precios desorbitados
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Pues probablemente hagas bien.
Ya fuiste más listo que yo apuntándote en octubre, que yo hasta febrero aguanté en el PVPC como un tonto. Así que es probable que vuelvas a acertar.
Yo es que no llevo ni un mes, por lo que me quedaré. Espero no arrepentirme mucho.
Dos años de tranquilidad también valen mucho.


----------



## Mente fria (2 Mar 2022)

Juez dijo:


> Pues probablemente hagas bien.
> Ya fuiste más listo que yo apuntándote en octubre, que yo hasta febrero aguanté en el PVPC como un tonto. Así que es probable que vuelvas a acertar.
> Yo es que no llevo ni un mes, por lo que me quedaré. Espero no arrepentirme mucho.
> Dos años de tranquilidad también valen mucho.



yo si tuviese 12 meses por delante creo que también esperaría... el consejo que doy es que desde que haya un mes en el que la energía se desplome (cosa que no se si va a ocurrir) la gente aproveche para cambiarse a lo que sea y obtener así mas tiempo. Desde el mismo día que me cambié a repsol, sabía que octubre era un mes malísimo para futuras renovaciones. Creo que lo ideal es renovar en los meses prévios a verano, o en aquellos donde historicamente la energía ha estado mas barata. Lo importante tanto de repsol como de naturgy es no tener permanencia, y que en cualquier momento uno pueda levantar el ancla sin penalizaciones. Lo que me extraña de repsol haya preferido eliminar la tarifa de sus ofertas en lugar de irla adaptando a la realidad del mercado, subiéndole algunos céntimos. No entiendo la estrategia, cuando la migración de clientes era descomunal, han preferido bajarse del barco. Creo que naturgy, si mantiene el pulso, en pocos meses se va a comer el mercado.


----------



## Juez (2 Mar 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> yo si tuviese 12 meses por delante creo que también esperaría... el consejo que doy es que desde que haya un mes en el que la energía se desplome (cosa que no se si va a ocurrir) la gente aproveche para cambiarse a lo que sea y obtener así mas tiempo. Desde el mismo día que me cambié a repsol, sabía que octubre era un mes malísimo para futuras renovaciones. Creo que lo ideal es renovar en los meses prévios a verano, o en aquellos donde historicamente la energía ha estado mas barata. Lo importante tanto de repsol como de naturgy es no tener permanencia, y que en cualquier momento uno pueda levantar el ancla sin penalizaciones. Lo que me extraña de repsol haya preferido eliminar la tarifa de sus ofertas en lugar de irla adaptando a la realidad del mercado, subiéndole algunos céntimos. No entiendo la estrategia, cuando la migración de clientes era descomunal, han preferido bajarse del barco. Creo que naturgy, si mantiene el pulso, en pocos meses se va a comer el mercado.



Efectivamente la clave es no tener permanencia.

Repsol ha querido ganar mucha cuota de mercado y para ello ha hecho ofertas bastante agresivas, como la de presentar la mejor oferta a la compra en grupo de socios de la Ocu, que encima no ha sido limitada a los socios. La propia Ocu animaba a sus socios a recomendar a sus conocidos esta tarifa sin necesidad de afiliarse.
Ya tienen que tener una buena cuota de mercado. Para las renovaciones anuales probablemente suban mucho los precios sabiendo que muchos clientes se quedarán. Aunque por otro lado cambiar de compañía de luz es más fácil que de seguro o de teléfono. Es poco más que dar tus datos, el Cups y ya está. Nadie tiene que venir a tu casa a hacer nada, no hay que revisar nada.

También podría ser que el año que viene, cuando a la OCU le toque repetir su compra anual en grupo de luz, renegocien un buen precio, esta vez quizás solo para sus socios (tontos no serán, querrán tener más socios y esto es una buena publicidad) o que consigan otro buen precio en otra compañía.

Yo si acabara en octubre como tú, y teniendo en cuenta que Naturgy te da dos años de precios fijos y sin permanencia, también me cambiaría. En mi caso que acabo de estrenar el año de precios garantizados, un 20% más barato que Naturgy, me quedo.


----------



## Mente fria (2 Mar 2022)

La verdad que me he quedado flipando con lo rápido que se hace el trámite para cambiar de compañía. Es completamente cierto que es más fácil que cambiar de teléfono. 

Por otro lado, pienso que si el gobierno consigue que bruselas desligue el gas del precio de la electricidad... la caida del precio deberia ser notable. y ahi habremos de estar atentos para reaccionar bien volviendo al pvpc o a otra tarifa más adecuada. Aunque no veo yo mucho recorrido a sacar al gas del precio de la luz, si de manera real este seguiría formando parte del mix energético... ya que esto alguien lo va a tener que pagar.


----------



## f700b (3 Mar 2022)

Pim, pam toma lacasitos.
Nucleares malas
Moriremos de hambre pero verdes.
Rojos hijos de puta

00h - 01h: 0.41785 €/kWh

01h - 02h: 0.41335 €/kWh

02h - 03h: 0.41308 €/kWh

03h - 04h: 0.40439 €/kWh

04h - 05h: 0.40478 €/kWh

05h - 06h: 0.42728 €/kWh

06h - 07h: 0.46265 €/kWh

07h - 08h: 0.48709 €/kWh

08h - 09h: 0.51932 €/kWh

09h - 10h: 0.46874 €/kWh

10h - 11h: 0.53068 €/kWh

11h - 12h: 0.52918 €/kWh

12h - 13h: 0.52498 €/kWh

13h - 14h: 0.51835 €/kWh

14h - 15h: 0.4221 €/kWh

15h - 16h: 0.41859 €/kWh

16h - 17h: 0.4408 €/kWh

17h - 18h: 0.45278 €/kWh

18h - 19h: 0.53202 €/kWh

19h - 20h: 0.54017 €/kWh

20h - 21h: 0.54137 €/kWh

21h - 22h: 0.53051 €/kWh

22h - 23h: 0.43834 €/kWh

23h - 24h: 0.36108 €/kWh


----------



## Yomateix (3 Mar 2022)

Los precios de hoy son exagerados, pero entre lo de Ucrania y lo de Pedrito no van a parar de subir....ah no, que dice que ya están a niveles de 2018....que cara tiene este individuo. Que te lo tumba el tribunal Supremo y te obliga a devolver 2000 millones por ser ilegal, pues tu como eres más listo que nadie, le cambias el nombre lo metes por otro lado y ya se apañará el que tenga que devolver lo cobrado en unos años cuando el Supremo vuelva a dictar sentencia. Y la luz a seguir subiendo, pero el no tiene culpa, es que no puede hacer más de lo que hace por "bajarla"


*PSOE y PNV cuelan un canon hidroeléctrico que aumentará un 25 % el recibo de la luz*

El canon había sido anulado por el Tribunal Supremo y ha sido reintroducido en la Ley de Residuos

Según ha explicado el portavoz popular de Energía, «este nuevo canon supondrá un incremento en el recibo que pagan los ciudadanos y empresas en la misma cuantía de su importe (25,5% del valor de la producción hidroeléctrica), una medida que provocará un incremento del ya disparado precio de la electricidad».


----------



## nedantes (3 Mar 2022)

mañana a las 19.00
0,60636€/kWh sin IVA quien siga en la PVPC....se está quemando
Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia


----------



## Yomateix (3 Mar 2022)

Iba a ponerlo que lo acabo de ver......a 0.60 que barbaridad.....perdón está baratísima, a niveles de 2018 según Pedro Sánchez. En la tele ya ni se molestan en hablar del tema como antes que en todos los canales todos los días insistian en que era nuevo récord histórico. Parece que ya fuese algo normal.....


----------



## Juez (3 Mar 2022)

¿Cuánto tardará en llegar a 70 céntimos?


----------



## lefebre (4 Mar 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> mañana a las 19.00
> 0,60636€/kWh sin IVA quien siga en la PVPC....se está quemando
> Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia



Yo he pagado enero 280€ por 750kwh, pvpc2.0 a unos 0,3kwh. Hoy he cogido una tarifa compromiso naturgy que dice sale a 0.17€hwh. pero no entiendo cómo pueden ofrecer ese precio si de supone los precios base están a 0,3. ... 0,5€kwh


----------



## nominefi (4 Mar 2022)

Yo en febrero he pagado 80€ (sólo de consumo,sin impuestos ni otros conceptos) y eso pq me aplican el bono social de muy pobre y me quitan 37€. Me ha salido el kwh a 20cts sin impuestos.
sin bono social me hubiera salido a 29cts.
No se si con este bono social merece la pena salirse del pvpc, la verdad.


----------



## Juez (4 Mar 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Yo he pagado enero 280€ por 750kwh, pvpc2.0 a unos 0,3kwh. Hoy he cogido una tarifa compromiso naturgy que dice sale a 0.17€hwh. pero no entiendo cómo pueden ofrecer ese precio si de supone los precios base están a 0,3. ... 0,5€kwh



El precio "base" que llamas tú, está vinculado al precio del gas. Es una falacia, no cuesta eso la luz ni por asomo. Apenas se produce electricidad mediante gas. 
Yo estoy con Repsol OCU y pago a 0.1134 el kWh y te garantizan que es 100% energía renovable, es decir, saldrá de sus fotovoltaicas, molinos y demás. No queman nada de gas.
La compañías se están literalmente forrando ahora mismo con sus clientes del mercado regulado, vendiendo a un precio que fija el gobierno mediante un algoritmo que se ha quedado desfasado al estar vinculado con el gas.


----------



## Juez (4 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Yo en febrero he pagado 80€ (sólo de consumo,sin impuestos ni otros conceptos) y eso pq me aplican el bono social de muy pobre y me quitan 37€. Me ha salido el kwh a 20cts sin impuestos.
> sin bono social me hubiera salido a 29cts.
> No se si con este bono social merece la pena salirse del pvpc, la verdad.



Con el bono social es para echar muchas cuentas y pensárselo mucho. Complicado.
Yo creo que quieren echar a todo el mundo fuera del mercado regulado vía precios locos con algoritmo irreal. Con ¡intención de quedarse el PVPC solo para bono social. Pero parece que se les ha ido la mano y hasta a los beneficiarios del bono social ahora mismo les sale más barato irse al mercado libre. Pero sí, está complicado decidir en tu caso.


----------



## NIKK (4 Mar 2022)

Mañana a 0,51€. Ruína total.


----------



## nominefi (4 Mar 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Mañana a 0,51€. Ruína total.



"Todo el fin de semana será horario valle", decian los hijos de pvta. Pues mañana todo el día de horario valle sale una media de 45cts.


----------



## Yomateix (5 Mar 2022)

En realidad ya no hace falta ni poner precios.....no hay dia barato, da igual que sea fin de semana que los precios son exagerados. Mañana se roza el máximo histórico pese a ser fin de semana. Al principio de todo, los políticos con las chorradas de horas baratas, aprovechar para cocinar y poner la lavadora en fin de semana....a dia de hoy da igual cuando lo hagas. Mañana a las 13:00 horas, la hora normal de hacer la comida a 0.447 a la hora de la cena aún más alto. Y el precio medio del dia 0.46. Que lejanos aquellos dia que la gente se alarmaba y salía todos los días en la tv porque había tramos horarios a 0.30 aunque hubiese algunos puntuales bastante baratos. Veremos el domingo, no tiene pinta de que vaya a tener mejores precios. Y mientras Pedro Sánchez inventandose nuevos impuestos como el del canón hidroeléctrico que ya tumbó el supremo pero que el vuelve a poner para encarecer la luz, que hay que hacer todos un esfuerzo como dice el....mientras se pega viajecitos en el Falcon hasta para comprar el pan...o para irse de farra a los Goya, el no tiene que gastar menos no y le da igual que suba la luz o el gasoleo.

A dia de hoy da igual que hora mires, no hay tramos de 0.04 ó 0.10 como había antes. Los precios no paran de subir y ni una tibia crítica. Luego eso si, manifestaciones por cualquier chorrada.


----------



## Homero+10 (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Juez (6 Mar 2022)

Juez dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tardará en llegar a 70 céntimos?



Yo digo que mañana.
En una media hora lo veremos.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (6 Mar 2022)

Juez dijo:


> Yo digo que mañana.
> En una media hora lo veremos.



¡Bingo! Acertaste.









Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia







www.esios.ree.es


----------



## nedantes (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Juez (6 Mar 2022)

Juez dijo:


> Yo digo que mañana.
> En una media hora lo veremos.



Ha pasado de 50 a 60 céntimos en pocos días. 
Y de 60 a 70 en nada. 

Eso es una puta locura.


----------



## f700b (6 Mar 2022)

Esto da miedo mañana
00h - 01h: 0.56641 €/kWh

01h - 02h: 0.55354 €/kWh

02h - 03h: 0.54815 €/kWh

03h - 04h: 0.53162 €/kWh

04h - 05h: 0.52692 €/kWh

05h - 06h: 0.5525 €/kWh

06h - 07h: 0.58857 €/kWh

07h - 08h: 0.61665 €/kWh

08h - 09h: 0.64409 €/kWh

09h - 10h: 0.6122 €/kWh

10h - 11h: 0.64009 €/kWh

11h - 12h: 0.63874 €/kWh

12h - 13h: 0.63888 €/kWh

13h - 14h: 0.63458 €/kWh

14h - 15h: 0.54072 €/kWh

15h - 16h: 0.49299 €/kWh

16h - 17h: 0.51414 €/kWh

17h - 18h: 0.57771 €/kWh

18h - 19h: 0.67492 €/kWh

19h - 20h: 0.71078 €/kWh

20h - 21h: 0.67816 €/kWh

21h - 22h: 0.64917 €/kWh

22h - 23h: 0.55379 €/kWh

23h - 24h: 0.50356 €/kWh


----------



## Mente fria (6 Mar 2022)

Si esto sigue así tenemos los 1000 pavos por megawatio antes del viernes...

Y la gente viendo fútbol... 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## f700b (6 Mar 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> Si esto sigue así tenemos los 1000 pavos por megawatio antes del viernes...
> 
> Y la gente viendo fútbol...
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Pero somos verdes que es lo importante.
Nucleares y carbón NOOOOOOOO


----------



## AssGaper (6 Mar 2022)

Y yo tan tranquilo siendo autosuficient. Las instalacion fotovoltaica a estos precios la tendré amortizada de unos años a apenas unos meses.


----------



## Chortina Premium (6 Mar 2022)

Madre mía que puta locura, no hace.mucho a.0.10 ya era carísimo, ahora mismo es baratisimo


----------



## Yomateix (7 Mar 2022)

Pero si, como bien decís lo importante es ser verdes.....si luego no llegas a fin de mes o hay gente que se muera de frio no pasa nada mientras las empresas puedan contaminar lo que quieran, pero sean los ciudadanos a quienes se les piden sacrificios. 0.71....pero es que el mínimo es 0.49e....si hace un año alguien dice que el precio más barato va a ser 0.49e se lo toma a broma. Y ni una queja a que Pedro Sánchez no haya cumplido ni por asomo el compromiso de devolverla a niveles de 2018, porque lo de Ucrania solo es la punta del iceberg.

Y el diesel a 1.61 y ya se habla de que puede que llegue a 2 euros. Mientras ya piensan en cobrar por circular por el centro de la ciudad o para acceder a estas (Y eso los que puedan circular porque en un par de años ya hay ciudades que los coches con etiqueta B veremos si pueden circular) Pero lo importante es que la energia sea verde....otra cosa quienes se puedan permitir luego usarla.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Mar 2022)

La mitad de la energía que proporciona naturgy es nuclear


----------



## CALIXTO (7 Mar 2022)

Este verano convencí a la familia para poner placas. En Noviembre instalé más de 6 Kw en el tejado.
Ahora me ceden el sillón bueno y me llaman de ustec.


----------



## Mente fria (7 Mar 2022)

La reunión para desvincular el precio del gas de la electricidad es el jueves. Si esto no sale adelante... Veo un colapso sin precedentes en los hogares en los próximos meses

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nominefi (7 Mar 2022)

alguien que tenga una tarifa de esas de 15cts kwh, a cuanto le sale el kwh en total? dividiendo el TOTAL de la factura entre los kwh consumidos?


----------



## Leunam (7 Mar 2022)

Una factura de 15 días, con repsol tarifa largo plazo (esa de 3 años que se supone no varía):


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 Mar 2022)

Os recuerdo que el IVA reducido del 10 % acaba en este mes de Marzo, ya veréis las facturitas en Abril al 21 %


----------



## Mengardo (7 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> alguien que tenga una tarifa de esas de 15cts kwh, a cuanto le sale el kwh en total? dividiendo el TOTAL de la factura entre los kwh consumidos?



A mi con una tarifa de 0,164 € el kwh me sale en total a 0, 236 el kwh todo incluido, cuando quiten el iva bonificado sera bastante mas.


----------



## Bocanegra (7 Mar 2022)

mi última factura


----------



## Juez (7 Mar 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Os recuerdo que el IVA reducido del 10 % acaba en este mes de Marzo, ya veréis las facturitas en Abril al 21 %



Lo han prorrogado unos meses


----------



## Juez (7 Mar 2022)

Juez dijo:


> Yo digo que mañana.
> En una media hora lo veremos.



Pues viendo los precios mayoristas ya publicados, mañana no sólo se superarán los 80 céntimos, sino que no descartéis que se salten los 80 para ir directamente a los 90 céntimos. 
Ya de 20 en 20, que subidas de 10 céntimos ya no molan.


----------



## Juez (7 Mar 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> Una factura de 15 días, con repsol tarifa largo plazo (esa de 3 años que se supone no varía):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972320



Si vendes esa casa tienes que incluir en la oferta que tiene esa tarifa de luz, es un claro plus.


----------



## nominefi (7 Mar 2022)

Viendo las facturas que ponéis, el mercado regulado no merece la pena ni con el 70% d bono social (solo bonifica unos 170 kWh). Me está saliendo el kWh a 24 CTS.
Lo q no entiendo es cómo pueden comprometerse a esos precios durante 3 años, algo saben que nosotros no sabemos porque 3 años son muchos años en un mercado tan dinámico


----------



## Pattidifusa (7 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Viendo las facturas que ponéis, el mercado regulado no merece la pena ni con el 70% d bono social (solo bonifica unos 170 kWh). Me está saliendo el kWh a 24 CTS.
> Lo q no entiendo es cómo pueden comprometerse a esos precios durante 3 años, algo saben que nosotros no sabemos porque 3 años son muchos años en un mercado tan dinámico



Ya, yo estoy igual, viendo el precio del kw creo que hay que empezar a dejar el regulado, a pesar del bono social por familia numerosa. No compensa.


----------



## nominefi (7 Mar 2022)

Pattidifusa dijo:


> Ya, yo estoy igual, viendo el precio del kw creo que hay que empezar a dejar el regulado, a pesar del bono social por familia numerosa. No compensa.



yo el miedo que tengo es que esto sea temporal (no lo parece, la verdad) y luego pa volver sea imposible.
Me parece increible que esas tarifas del mercado libre puedan mantenerlas el tiempo que dicen


----------



## Pattidifusa (7 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> yo el miedo que tengo es que esto sea temporal (no lo parece, la verdad) y luego pa volver sea imposible.
> Me parece increible que esas tarifas del mercado libre puedan mantenerlas el tiempo que dicen



Pues yo tampoco lo entiendo, porque ella precios de ayer y hoy son estos que adjunto.


----------



## Mente fria (7 Mar 2022)

Todo depende de donde tengan la masa crítica de generación. Es obvio que éste sistema marginalista es una estafa y que la luz no puede costar tanto. Por lo tanto a lo mejor están primando más captar clientes que robarles y saber que van a salir corriendo. De todos modos son tarifas que están limitadas a un máximo de contrataciones. Por lo que es obviamente un reclamo ya que hasta el año pasado, sacar a la gente del pvpc era una quimera

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (7 Mar 2022)

¡¡¡¡¡ATENCIÓN!!!!! Nuevo récord histórico, para mañana día 8 de marzo, pico de 0,95 €/kWh.





__





Navegador no compatible | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia







www.esios.ree.es


----------



## Juez (7 Mar 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡ATENCIÓN!!!!! Nuevo récord histórico, para mañana día 8 de marzo, pico de 0,95 €/kWh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BRUTAL.
Esto ya está por encima de las posibilidades de gran parte de los ciudadanos.
Aunque los impuestos los hayan reducido, una vez aplicados los mismos se queda el kWh a 1,05 euros. ¡Estamos ya por encima del euro!


----------



## nedantes (7 Mar 2022)

madre de dios!!!!!!!


----------



## Mente fria (7 Mar 2022)

Esto es una locura. Van a pillar a mucha gente sobre todo mayor que no sabe ni lo que es el mercado libre y le van a levantar los pies del suelo... 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amanciortera (7 Mar 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> Esto es una locura. Van a pillar a mucha gente sobre todo mayor que no sabe ni lo que es el mercado libre y le van a levantar los pies del suelo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



a muchos no le llegará la pensión para pagar el recibo del mes


----------



## Teofrasto (7 Mar 2022)

España es el único país que desde la reforma de este gobierno de inútiles y traidores , la tarifa regulada tiene actualización horaria. Países razonables como Portugal o Francia tiene actualización anual, resultando una tarifa menor y más estable . España y Portugal tienen el mismo precio mayorista porque el mercado es ibérico, pero los usuarios portugueses pagan muchísimo menos
La luz sube en todos lados, pero en ninguno como aquí y el responsable es la loca ministra fanática ecologeta Teresa Ribera . 






Hoy a las 13 horas el precio pvpc era muy superior al spot español y casí duplicaba al spot francés .


----------



## Besucher (7 Mar 2022)

Estoy muy contento de consumir energía limpia y verde verdísima aunque sea a un precio un poco caro.

Pero el gustazo que me doy diciendo que soy más resiliente que el resto de españoles me sube el ego hasta valores imprevisibles.

Mañana no sé qué voy a comer, ni si incluso podré encender una bombilla, pero mi ego lo vale.

Las guillotinas deben estar bien guardadas, porque no se ve un atisbo de sacarlas a pasear.

Atomkraft? Nein danke.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (7 Mar 2022)

A noventa y cinco (95) céntimos el kilovatio hora ANTES de impuestos y no es ni noticia....


----------



## antoniussss (8 Mar 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Estoy muy contento de consumir energía limpia y verde verdísima aunque sea a un precio un poco caro.
> 
> Pero el gustazo que me doy diciendo que soy más resiliente que el resto de españoles me sube el ego hasta valores imprevisibles.
> 
> ...



¿Tú eres tonto no?

La luz mañana a 0,92 € principalmente porque el que fija ese precio, es el gas natural, ENERGÍA FÓSIL.

Chalaos


----------



## antoniussss (8 Mar 2022)

oye y la historia esa del deficit de tarifa que existia porque los pobrecillos decían que vendian a pérdidas en su día en que ha quedado hoy con la luz en 0,92 € el kw?

¿Seguiran diciendo que existe déficit de tarifa?

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Por favor, es una pregunta seria, hagamosle seguimiento a eso @Fuertes


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Mar 2022)

Bueno, bueno... A 0.80 ahora mismo. 

A las mariscadas cocinadas con velas


----------



## Mengardo (8 Mar 2022)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Bueno, bueno... A 0.80 ahora mismo.
> 
> A las mariscadas cocinadas con velas



Juas, esperate a las 7 de la tarde que se pondrá a 0,95 €, verás que risas.
Putos ladrones, pagamos el arroz de la paella al precio de la pizquita de azafrán


----------



## Leroy (8 Mar 2022)

Yo acabo de contratar con Naturgy, tarifa compromiso, demasiado he aguantado con la tarifa regulada. A ver cuanto tardan en hacer el cambio.


----------



## Juez (8 Mar 2022)

Leroy dijo:


> Yo acabo de contratar con Naturgy, tarifa compromiso, demasiado he aguantado con la tarifa regulada. A ver cuanto tardan en hacer el cambio.



Pues sí, porque ahora te toca esperar una semana mínimo, probable dos, para que te hagan el cambio. Mientras a pagar casi un euro el kWh. Con ellos 0.1451


----------



## Yomateix (8 Mar 2022)

Que no pasa nada, que se pueden hacer las cosas que consumen más por la noche...como aún tenían la cara de soltar el otro dia en la tv. Y es todo maravilloso porque lo hacemos porque la energía sea lo más verde posible y por el bien de Ucrania y de Zelenski (del que hace cuatro días esos mismos medios ponían como dictador que no cumplia nada de lo que dijo para salir elegido, que sus detractores eran sancionados económicamente para callarlos o misteriosamente como cierto político que lo criticó, moria de una extraña sobredosis) Y mientras EEUU que dice que Europa no le compre más gas ni petróleo a Rusia, para que los precios de todo suban más y Europa entre en una recesión de la que le cueste años salir (algo que beneficia a EEUU que encima aprovecha para vender el gas un 40% más caro)

Lo peor es que va a seguir subiendo y como corten el grifo Ruso, habrá mucha gente que ya llega justa que no tendrá ni para comer, no hablemos ya de usar la luz. Y ni una triste manifestación, eso si, hoy por el dia de la mujer en todas partes hay alguna.


----------



## vic252525 (8 Mar 2022)

joer que gozada pagar 20-30 eur al mes, el año pasado decidí poner 3 kw de placas en el tejado y me salia amortizar en 2.8 años ahora me sale en 1.4 años , creo que pondre 3-4 placas mas ya que he cambiado el termo a eléctrico y programado en horas sol y de paso me quito el fijo del gas y su consumo - todo win win


----------



## bizarre (8 Mar 2022)

La electricidad de casa la tengo ya con naturgy compromiso, ahora tengo que cambiar la factura de la luz en la.casa del pueblo, sigue siendo la mejor opción la tarifa compromiso o hay alguna otra mejor?

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizarre (8 Mar 2022)

La electricidad de casa la tengo ya con naturgy compromiso, ahora tengo que cambiar la factura de la luz en la.casa del pueblo, sigue siendo la mejor opción la tarifa compromiso o hay alguna otra mejor?

Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nominefi (8 Mar 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> joer que gozada pagar 20-30 eur al mes, el año pasado decidí poner 3 kw de placas en el tejado y me salia amortizar en 2.8 años ahora me sale en 1.4 años , creo que pondre 3-4 placas mas ya que he cambiado el termo a eléctrico y programado en horas sol y de paso me quito el fijo del gas y su consumo - todo win win



Y cuanto invertiste en total?


----------



## Yomateix (8 Mar 2022)

*Bruselas acepta que los gobiernos puedan limitar temporalmente el precio de la luz*


----------



## Kartoffeln (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## SilviuOG (8 Mar 2022)

A mi con holaluz, tarifa plana de 122 euros 370kw gastados. MENSUAL.


----------



## HUSH (8 Mar 2022)

Todos los que os haceis pajas mentales con facturas mensuales y nuevas ofertas de la enérgetica de turno, más os vale ir comprando velas y formas de calentarse al margen.


----------



## antoniussss (9 Mar 2022)

bizarre dijo:


> La electricidad de casa la tengo ya con naturgy compromiso, ahora tengo que cambiar la factura de la luz en la.casa del pueblo, sigue siendo la mejor opción la tarifa compromiso o hay alguna otra mejor?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2086 mediante Tapatalk



Creo que sí, hasta enero de 2022 estaba Repsol mas barata con el precio fijo a 3 años con contratación online, pero ya no está.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## f700b (9 Mar 2022)

Como puede ser?
Que estemos llegando a precios de entre 60 y 90 céntimos estos días y hay tarifas fijas a 2 o 3 años a menos de 20 céntimos.
Lo que veo también es que están empujando a la gente a que combiertan sus tejados en huertos solares para que parte de esa electricidad la vuelquen a la red.


----------



## Homero+10 (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## FASTUOSO COMEPOLLAS (9 Mar 2022)

Unos 50 al mes gasto yo. Venia gastando 40 asi que a mi me ha subido un 25% casi


----------



## Pichorrica (9 Mar 2022)

27 me ha llegado.

Todo por culpa de Putin por lo que dice Sánchez


----------



## Eshpañavabien (9 Mar 2022)

Comparador de facturas. Hoja de cálculo.









Comparador de tarifas eléctricas | Nergiza


Esta sección de la web está mantenida por el forero y editor de Nergiza Fassou, aquí encontrarás un archivo Excel actualizado con un comparador de tarifas eléctricas de mercado libre y PVPC. No garantizamos que el archivo esté siempre actualizado por lo que, si vas a contratar alguna de estas...




nergiza.com


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Mar 2022)

Ya han subido la tarifa compromiso de naturgy. Cagüendios

Y tenía que hacer un contrato este finde


----------



## Juez (15 Mar 2022)

Nada. Volvemos a la tranquilidad, ya no son 80 y 90 céntimos el kHh. Ya "solo" son 48 céntimos, sólo el cuádruple que hace un año.
Lo ponen unos días al óctuple, ahora lo bajan al cuádruple y todos satisfechos.

Pues no me dice un compañero del curro, que con esta bajada no sabe si habrá hecho bien saliéndose del PVPC. Por dios, si ahora tiene precio fijo a 14,51 céntimos el kWh para dos años. ¿De verdad se cree que el PVPC va a volver a menos de 10 algún día?


----------



## JuanGrc (15 Mar 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ya han subido la tarifa compromiso de naturgy. Cagüendios
> Y tenía que hacer un contrato este finde



Creo que ya no se puede contratar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (15 Mar 2022)

nominefi dijo:


> Viendo las facturas que ponéis, el mercado regulado no merece la pena ni con el 70% d bono social (solo bonifica unos 170 kWh). Me está saliendo el kWh a 24 CTS.
> Lo q no entiendo es cómo pueden comprometerse a esos precios durante 3 años, algo saben que nosotros no sabemos porque 3 años son muchos años en un mercado tan dinámico



¿Pero acaso usted se ha creido lo del precio fijo en el mercado libre?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Mar 2022)

JuanGrc dijo:


> Creo que ya no se puede contratar.



Ahora se llama Tarifa por uso Luz.


----------



## JuanGrc (15 Mar 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Ahora se llama Tarifa por uso Luz.



Ha cambiado de nombre?..pensaba que la tarifa compromiso tenía tope de 300.000 contratos o algo así he leído, gracias!!


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Mar 2022)

JuanGrc dijo:


> Ha cambiado de nombre?..pensaba que la tarifa compromiso tenía tope de 300.000 contratos o algo así he leído, gracias!!



Pero han subido el precio. Por lo tanto igual sí que había un tope de contrataciones


----------



## amanciortera (15 Mar 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Pero han subido el precio. Por lo tanto igual sí que había un tope de contrataciones



no, esa ya la había, la diferencia con la compromiso es que es más cara de lunes a viernes y más barata los fines y festivos y la compromiso eran dos años y esta tres


----------



## FatalFary (15 Mar 2022)

Alguien que haya contratado con Naturgy, ¿es normal que te envíen el contrato por email y ya, sin darte acceso a la web ni nada para ver cómo va el cambio de suministrador? Lo digo porque contraté la tarifa Noche hará unos 10 días y no sé nada de ellos.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Mar 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> no, esa ya la había, la diferencia con la compromiso es que es más cara de lunes a viernes y más barata los fines y festivos y la compromiso eran dos años y esta tres



Ahmmm pero vamos, que ya no hay tarifa compromiso


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (15 Mar 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Alguien que haya contratado con Naturgy, ¿es normal que te envíen el contrato por email y ya, sin darte acceso a la web ni nada para ver cómo va el cambio de suministrador? Lo digo porque contraté la tarifa Noche hará unos 10 días y no sé nada de ellos.



Tardan. Te mandarán el contrato por correo postal también


----------



## jainalo (17 Mar 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Alguien que haya contratado con Naturgy, ¿es normal que te envíen el contrato por email y ya, sin darte acceso a la web ni nada para ver cómo va el cambio de suministrador? Lo digo porque contraté la tarifa Noche hará unos 10 días y no sé nada de ellos.



Cómo te han dicho tardan, pueden pasar 2 días o incluso 20 y pico como be visto a otros usuarios.

Yo pedí el alta el domingo 6 por la noche y ayer 16 de Marzo ya vi que tenía el cambio. Para verlo, tendrás que hacerlo desde el portal de tu distribuidora, en mi caso era Iberdrola Distribución.

Un familiar, también en Iberdrola PVPC hizo la solicitud 2 días después y ya tenía el cambio el día 10.
Es un poco caos porque se supone que debes recibir un sms cuando está hecho el cambio y yo no lo he recibido, mi familiar si, pero en ambos casos ya consta el cambio en el portal de la distribuidora.

Saludos.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## FatalFary (17 Mar 2022)

jainalo dijo:


> Cómo te han dicho tardan, pueden pasar 2 días o incluso 20 y pico como be visto a otros usuarios.
> 
> Yo pedí el alta el domingo 6 por la noche y ayer 16 de Marzo ya vi que tenía el cambio. Para verlo, tendrás que hacerlo desde el portal de tu distribuidora, en mi caso era Iberdrola Distribución.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Acabo de ver que los de Iberdrola PVPC me han emitido una factura hasta el día 10 y en el estado de mi contrato pone "Baja", así que supongo que desde el 11 ya debería estar facturándome Naturgy.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## QuietAchiever (22 Mar 2022)

Yo solicité el cambio de tarifa el día 9 y no he sabido nada de ellos desde entonces. He llamado hoy y me dicen que está hecho el cambio desde ayer. Así pues, han tardado 12 días.



FatalFary dijo:


> Alguien que haya contratado con Naturgy, ¿es normal que te envíen el contrato por email y ya, sin darte acceso a la web ni nada para ver cómo va el cambio de suministrador? Lo digo porque contraté la tarifa Noche hará unos 10 días y no sé nada de ellos.





Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Tardan. Te mandarán el contrato por correo postal también





jainalo dijo:


> Cómo te han dicho tardan, pueden pasar 2 días o incluso 20 y pico como be visto a otros usuarios.
> 
> Yo pedí el alta el domingo 6 por la noche y ayer 16 de Marzo ya vi que tenía el cambio. Para verlo, tendrás que hacerlo desde el portal de tu distribuidora, en mi caso era Iberdrola Distribución.
> 
> ...





FatalFary dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Acabo de ver que los de Iberdrola PVPC me han emitido una factura hasta el día 10 y en el estado de mi contrato pone "Baja", así que supongo que desde el 11 ya debería estar facturándome Naturgy.


----------



## Homero+10 (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (8 Abr 2022)

Pues mañana sorprendentes buenos precios a algunas horas.

14h - 15h: 0.06375 €/kWh 
15h - 16h: 0.05008 €/kWh 
16h - 17h: 0.05077 €/kWh
17h - 18h: 0.06362 €/kWh


----------



## Felson (8 Abr 2022)

Ya te digo que me han sableado. Encendí una hoguera y me cobraron 30 pavos por el consumo de luz. La apagué y... eso, me cobraron los 30 porque si no la hubiera apagado me cortaban la fogata. Ahora me caliento con un infiernillo, pero me han dicho que ya estaba allí, algo de lo que me alegro, pues podría ir al infierno si no apagara cada recibo que tengo que apagar cada mes.


----------



## Juez (8 Abr 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Pues mañana sorprendentes buenos precios a algunas horas.
> 
> 14h - 15h: 0.06375 €/kWh
> 15h - 16h: 0.05008 €/kWh
> ...



Pues el que tenga PVPC que aproveche esas 4 horas para gastar a tope.


----------



## Homero+10 (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (9 Abr 2022)

Pues mañana los precios son exageradamente baratos gran parte del día.

Precio €/MWh de 12:00 a 15:00 a 3.7e

De 15:00 a 18:00 a 1.03e

De 18:00 a 19:00 a 3.7e


----------



## r@in (10 Abr 2022)

Me voy a dar el gusto de encender un horno industrial y gastar 7kWh para arreglar una cosa que tenía pendiente. Por ese precio no me espero ni a llenarlo.


----------



## Mente fria (10 Abr 2022)

Bueno habrá que estar pendiente a la evolución las próximas semanas, dudo mucho que entre semana esto sea la tónica. Aún así la media de hoy 0,21... Por lo pronto los repsoleros y naturgeros hold en el mercado libre... 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (10 Abr 2022)

Es evidente que esto va a ser algo muy puntual, pero es bueno que al menos haya tantas horas por el día a precios muy bajos. Al final la media diaria es lo de "menos" si te meten las horas baratas por la noche y por el día triplican las de la noche. A ver si van bajando, aunque no sea a estos niveles tan bajos. Lo extraño es que el motivo sea:

"Esta fuerte caída del precio en el mercado mayorista responde a la *elevada participación de las energías eólica y solar *en el mix de generación, que son de las más baratas."

Ha hecho un par de días de sol, pero tampoco nada del otro mundo. Algo más de viento eso si. Pero ¿tanto para ese desplome de precios? Por esa regla de tres en verano los precios deberían estar tirados (y no es el caso) ¿Que las meten a efectos de contabilización solo este día y ya no cuentan para el resto del mes/trimestre? Al final las eléctricas cada año ganando un poco más mientras que el resto tienen menos beneficios, ellas siempre ganan.

Precios de mañana, lo esperado, horas baratas por la noche....cuando a la mayoría no le sirve de nada. Tienes una media que apenas es superior a la de hoy, pero la realidad es que es un día mucho más caro que este domingo.

14h - 15h: 62,75 euros/MWh. 
15h - 16h: 55,1 euros/MWh. 
16h - 17h: 62,6 euros/MWh.


----------



## antoniussss (11 Abr 2022)

Marzo 2022 Importe total

55,39 €

398,5 kWh


Hamegos, así se hacen las cosas.


----------



## Homero+10 (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## r@in (14 Abr 2022)

Las eléctricas avisan de que el plan del Gobierno subirá la luz del mercado libre- El Periódico de la Energía


Las eléctricas advierten de que el mecanismo planteado por el Gobierno para limitar el precio del gas para generación eléctrica encarecerá la




elperiodicodelaenergia.com


----------



## Mente fria (14 Abr 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Las eléctricas avisan de que el plan del Gobierno subirá la luz del mercado libre- El Periódico de la Energía
> 
> 
> Las eléctricas advierten de que el mecanismo planteado por el Gobierno para limitar el precio del gas para generación eléctrica encarecerá la
> ...



A mí, por lo pronto, no me han comunicado nada. Estoy con naturgy a 0,14€ 24 meses. Como me suban me vuelvo al pvpc sólo por joder... En este país, ser cigarra sale mil veces más a cuenta que ser hormiga. Todo el mercado libre debería volver al pvpc si esto pasa. Si el gobierno está buscando pagafantas de sus políticas energéticas, se lo va a tener que currar un poquito más...


----------



## r@in (16 Abr 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> A mí, por lo pronto, no me han comunicado nada. Estoy con naturgy a 0,14€ 24 meses. Como me suban me vuelvo al pvpc sólo por joder... En este país, ser cigarra sale mil veces más a cuenta que ser hormiga. Todo el mercado libre debería volver al pvpc si esto pasa. Si el gobierno está buscando pagafantas de sus políticas energéticas, se lo va a tener que currar un poquito más...



El PVPC es una modificación de la TUR, que era para consumidores que no habían optado voluntariamente por negociar otra tarifa.
Perfectamente ahora podrían cerrar el regreso al mercado regulado a los que salieron. Más difícil es que obliguen a salir del regulado a los que no lo han hecho. Ya lo han intentado vía precios abusivos, pero con el IPC desbocado, tienen que reaccionar.


----------



## Mente fria (16 Abr 2022)

r@in dijo:


> El PVPC es una modificación de la TUR, que era para consumidores que no habían optado voluntariamente por negociar otra tarifa.
> Perfectamente ahora podrían cerrar el regreso al mercado regulado a los que salieron. Más difícil es que obliguen a salir del regulado a los que no lo han hecho. Ya lo han intentado vía precios abusivos, pero con el IPC desbocado, tienen que reaccionar.



No se hasta que punto sería legal no permitir regresar a la pvpc. Más aún teniendo en cuenta que precisamente lo que no se va a respetar, o lo que se va a pisotear, es o ha sido la libre negociación entre cliente y comercializadora. En éste país la inseguridad jurídica se ha convertido en deporte nacional 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## r@in (16 Abr 2022)

Mente fria dijo:


> No se hasta que punto sería legal no permitir regresar a la pvpc. Más aún teniendo en cuenta que precisamente lo que no se va a respetar, o lo que se va a pisotear, es o ha sido la libre negociación entre cliente y comercializadora. En éste país la inseguridad jurídica se ha convertido en deporte nacional
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Los decretos de Sánchez son legales hasta que el Constitucional dice que no lo son y pasan varios años aplicándose ilegalidades y luego no pasa nada.


----------



## Ranjito (16 Abr 2022)

55,5€ 
*106* kWh 
es tarifa regulado..


----------



## Mente fria (16 Abr 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Los decretos de Sánchez son legales hasta que el Constitucional dice que no lo son y pasan varios años aplicándose ilegalidades y luego no pasa nada.



Si eso es cierto, pero imagino que cuando son denunciados se puede pedir una suspensión cautelar de los mismos hasta que haya un pronunciamiento. De todos modos imagino que siempre quedará la opción de dar de baja el contrato y luego pedir un alta nueva en pvpc aunque esto suponga un nuevo boletín y 180 euros de alta. 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aventurero artritico (16 Abr 2022)

Ranjito dijo:


> 55,5€
> *106* kWh
> es tarifa regulado..



buenos regalos en la pvpc.


----------



## r@in (16 Abr 2022)

Lo que hay que entender es que el PVPC es una anormalidad en un mercado libre. Se lo quieren quitar de encima y no saben cómo.


----------



## Yomateix (16 Abr 2022)

*La luz cae este domingo un 28 %, marcando el precio más bajo del 2022*

Según los datos del Operador del Mercado Ibérico de la Electricidad (*OMIE*) recogidos por Efe,* la hora más cara se situará entre las 20:00 y las 21:00*, cuando será de 191,54 euros/MWh, mientras que la más barata (3,7 euros/MWh), se registrará entre las 15:00 y las 16:00.


----------



## Mente fria (16 Abr 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Lo que hay que entender es que el PVPC es una anormalidad en un mercado libre. Se lo quieren quitar de encima y no saben cómo.



Totalmente de acuerdo, pero lo que no es ni medio normal es que medidas que se tomen en el pvpc acaben afectando de lleno al mercado libre. Porque entonces ambos son mercados regulados unos pa bien y otros pa mal. 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## koni (16 Abr 2022)

Pues lo de los tres tramos se está quedando obsoleto en menos de 1 año. Al tener tanta solar instalada el tramo de 10 a 18 es la que menos se necesita el gas y por tanto la más economica. Y por la noche se quema más gas para compensar la solar y es la más cara teoricamente.
El aumento disparado de instalación de solar pienso que va a generar rápidamente una necesidad de almacenamiento, sino tendremos que exportar o parar eolica por el día y gastar gas por la noche.


----------



## Yomateix (17 Abr 2022)

*La luz, a su precio más bajo desde diciembre este lunes: *
*Este lunes será de 103,24 euros el megavatio hora (MWh), un 7,28% menos que este domingo*

Claro, luego entras a mirar y te sale:

Precio medio domingo: 0.16602 € 
Precio medio lunes: 0.18742 € 

Si, más barato el lunes que el domingo.....


----------



## nuvole (17 Abr 2022)

Pero si lo estoy pagando yo a 0,07 en el mercado libre.


----------



## r@in (18 Abr 2022)

nuvole dijo:


> Pero si lo estoy pagando yo a 0,07 en el mercado libre.



Divide el total de la factura por los kWh consumidos, y te saldrá la medida con todos los conceptos incluidos.


----------



## r@in (18 Abr 2022)

Mañana un día raro.


----------



## Yomateix (19 Abr 2022)

*El precio de la luz se desploma este miércoles un 24% y cae a un nuevo mínimo anual con 85,19 euros/MWh*


----------



## r@in (19 Abr 2022)

Mañana unas buenas horas para aprovechar a tope.
Alas 17H pondré mi hornaco industrial y me saldrá por 0,35 la horneada. Estas cosas alegran el día.


----------



## Yomateix (22 Abr 2022)

La pega, que entre el jueves y el viernes te había subido un 120% Añado otro artículo. Resultado, separar el gas de la luz solo ha sido de cara a la galería.

Si *Pedro Sánchez* consigue que le autoricen el tope del gas en 50 euros, eso implicaría 100 euros de gas; más el 36% del citado derecho, que actualmente está en unos 100 euros, es decir, 36 euros; más en torno a otros 20 euros de las amortizaciones y costes operativos. En total, 100+36+20=156 euros, aproximadamente. Si el tope finalmente se queda en 60 euros, el precio de la luz sería de 176 euros. Y como la medida sólo se autorizará hasta el 30 de junio, según acordó el Consejo Europeo en marzo, el ahorro será mínimo. Y será aún menor cuanto más tiempo se tarde en llegar a un acuerdo con la Comisión. Este jueves, la propia *Teresa Ribera* reconoció que no se espera alcanzar un acuerdo antes de mayo. Por tanto, entre el tope al precio más alto de lo prometido y el poco tiempo que va a estar en vigor, la medida estrella del Gobierno contra la inflación se quedará en casi nada. 



*El precio de la luz se desploma este sábado un 58,5% hasta los 86,25 euros/MWh*

Desde las 16.00 horas hasta las 18.00 la electricidad será prácticamente gratis en España


----------



## r@in (23 Abr 2022)

Lastima no tener nada para hornear hoy. 0,15€ me costarían los 6 kWh que consumo en cada horneada a 150 grados para endurecer el barniz que protege las piezas.


----------



## r@in (27 Abr 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A mi con Repsol me sale el kW a 0,14, total fac entre kWh consumidos, aún está más caro el pvpc no?
> Veo en el mensaje de arriba que sí bastante más



El PVPC,con el nuevo decreto de la semana que viene bajará su media.
Igual se queda por debajo de la mayoría de los contratos libres.
Además están las horas en las que sale muy barato, que si las puedes aprovechar a tope te bajan mucho tu medida.


----------



## r@in (27 Abr 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> A mi con Repsol me sale el kW a 0,14, total fac entre kWh consumidos, aún está más caro el pvpc no?
> Veo en el mensaje de arriba que sí bastante más



Espera a la semana que viene para sacar conclusiones.


----------



## r@in (29 Abr 2022)

Esta bajada se va a tener que pagar posteriormente, y si no te has beneficiado, lo tienes que sumar a tu factura.
Es un juego de trileros.


----------



## jotace (29 Abr 2022)

Yo pagaba sobre los 50 euros y en marzo me soplaron 88, además por algo menos de consumo que las facturas que eran de 50.
Este mes de abril, al mirar los precios para poner lavadoras y lavavajillas, tengo la sensación bastante fundada de que ha sido bastante más económico pero hasta que no me venga la factura, sobre el 9 de mayo no lo podré confirmar.

Lo que resulta chocante es que los precios por la noche no aflojan, se supone que la energía de noche era barata porque había una mierda de consumo y las nucleares es difícil pararlas, eso nos vandían no hace tanto, pero ahora la franja más barata suele estar sobre el mediodía solar por el tema de las renovables.


----------



## Leunam (29 Abr 2022)

Con repsol tarifa largo plazo (o algo así se llamaba, esa de 3 años fija, ahora ya no le vo ofertada)


----------



## r@in (29 Abr 2022)

Los clientes en el mercado libre de la luz pagarán la fiesta del gas de Sánchez


Ahora, los consumidores en mercado libre pagarán la luz, los impuestos, los derechos de emisiones de CO2 y la subvención a la quema de gas natural.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## skeptik (6 May 2022)

Según José Ignacio Sánchez Galán, CEO de Iberdrola, los millones de consumidores que están en la tarifa regulada son tontos









CEO at Spain’s Top Utility Says Millions of Customers Are ‘Fools’ for Paying Full Price


High electricity prices in Spain are a problem only for ten million “fools” who have fixed-price contracts, according to the top executive of the country’s largest utility.




www.bloomberg.com







> _“Only the fools who continue to use the regulated price set by the government” pay higher prices, Iberdrola’s Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Ignacio Sanchez Galan said in a conference Thursday. The majority of users are on so-called free market contracts and pay prices similar to 2018 levels after the government removed certain taxes, he said._



Como 'tonto' es no aceptar los precios de mercado 'libre' que este gañán impone, lo considero todo un cumplido.


----------



## r@in (7 May 2022)

En este tema hay que ir a largo plazo.
Con una legislación cambiante y el Gobierno actuando como pollo sin cabeza, lo que te ahorras en unos meses lo puedes perder rápido meses después.
Veo mucho interés por sacar a gente del PVPC.


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 May 2022)

De momento hoy sábado el precio medio del kw/h en PVPC es de 0.232 € 

Grazie antonio


----------



## r@in (7 May 2022)

Mira el PVPC cuando se les venga bien topar el precio del gas.
Para arreglar el desaguisado de las plusvalías si que estuvieron raudos.


----------



## jmhiglesias (12 Jun 2022)

Consulta en la web, de TotalEnergies, dependiendo de la factura actual de tu compañía, te mejoran el precio. (tienes que subir tu factura actual en su web)
Saludos....

Enviado desde mi LM-Q630 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Karamba (12 Jun 2022)

Gastas mucho, _hamijo_. 
4.000 kWh al año son muchos kWh al año.
Hasta que no ataques el problema por el lado de esos 4.000 kWh, te veo jodido. Y va a dar igual si estás en el PVPC o en el mercado libre, porque con ese consumo de energía siempre vas a ser la puta de servicio de cualquier compañía.

Yo llevo muchos años en el PVPC y no me muevo de allí. Aunque sí que ha habido algún chullo *temporal y con fecha de caducidad* en el mercado libre, creo que eso se acabó ya.
0,15€/kWh creo que no lo volverán a ver tus _hogos_.
Vete cambiando el chip y piensa en cómo podrías ser más ecosostenible y resilente.
Si vives en un piso, ese consumo es una barbaridad, cambia ventanas o haz algo, porque a los precios presentes y futuros, ese consumo energético es una auténtica sangría.

Si vives en una casa, tú verás por dónde puedes atacar.
Como ejemplo, te comento que un familiar mío tiene un pastor eléctrico (tiene ganado) y el puto pastor eléctrico es una ruina. Sale más barato cercar la finca con un murete de hormigón de 1,50 metro de altura


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Jun 2022)

31/05/2022 Luz 271 91,19
04/05/2022 Luz 370 133,13
22/03/2022 Luz 232 121,56
02/03/2022 Luz 307 110,32
14/02/2022 Luz 430 163,34
20/12/2021 Luz 204 72,28
01/12/2021 Luz 299 91,67
01/11/2021 Luz 282 93,43
03/10/2021 Luz 272 75,52
01/09/2021 Luz 268 68,07
01/08/2021 Luz 236 57,52
05/07/2021 Luz 245 54,59
07/06/2021 Luz 374 81,69
03/05/2021 Luz 333 70,19
30/03/2021 Luz 307 56,06
28/02/2021 Luz 308 50,42
31/01/2021 Luz 412 84,99
27/12/2020 Luz 272 51,15
30/11/2020 Luz 337 60,17
01/11/2020 Luz 273 48,68
30/09/2020 Luz 285 52,86
30/08/2020 Luz 268 48,38
29/07/2020 Luz 264 46,71
30/06/2020 Luz 276 46,00
31/05/2020 Luz 275 43,16
03/05/2020 Luz 329 50,46
01/04/2020 Luz 310 50,75
05/03/2020 Luz 335 59,17
30/01/2020 Luz 343 63,30
02/01/2020 Luz 281 50,80
01/12/2019 Luz 305 58,41
05/11/2019 Luz 292 57,15
30/09/2019 Luz 265 50,46
29/08/2019 Luz 277  53,54
29/07/2019 Luz 232 48,16
30/06/2019 Luz 273 53,54
29/05/2019 Luz 296 57,87
02/05/2019 Luz 273 55,09
31/03/2019 Luz 268 53,16
03/03/2019 Luz 302 61,60
31/01/2019 Luz 406 87,01
25/12/2018 Luz 251 53,70
02/12/2018 Luz 377 80,71
28/10/2018 Luz 235 52,53
03/10/2018 Luz 268 61,36
03/09/2018 Luz 288 65,39
01/08/2018 Luz 252 55,26
03/07/2018 Luz 259 55,42
03/06/2018 Luz 309 63,05
03/05/2018 Luz 320 59,70
01/04/2018 Luz 314 58,62


En mi casa el robo está más que claro. Pago el doble y el triple por lo mismo de hace 4 años.


----------



## Karamba (12 Jun 2022)

Yo tengo un consumo anual de algo menos de 1.000 kWh, pero es que:

NO uso el horno
NO tengo calentador de agua ni radiadores eléctricos (tenemos agua caliente sanitaria y calefacción central). Se paga aparte (unos 200€/año)
NO tengo secadora de ropa
NO tengo deshumidificador (*editado)
NO tengo aire acondicionado (*editado)
NO uso casi la plancha
Te he dicho antes que 4.000 kWh es una barbaridad, pero quizás los 3.500 kWh que comentas no sean tampoco tanto, si tienes todo eléctrico. A ver lo que te comentan otros foreros.

Mis facturas medias de luz andan por 25€/mes. Curenergía (=Iberdrola del PVPC). Potencia contratada: 2,3 kW
Independientemente de la mejor tarifa (que la tendrás que buscar), yo sí le daría unas vueltas a la pregunta de si puedes reducir o no (y cómo) el consumo de esos 3.500 kWh.

Pero ya te digo que querer el kWh a 0,15€ es como querer el litro de gasolina a 1,35€.
Me da que esos tiempos ya pasaron.

Taluecs.


----------



## Karamba (12 Jun 2022)

@peñuelas


----------



## Karamba (12 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> 22/03/2022 Luz 232 121,56
> 29/07/2019 Luz 232 48,16



He escogido 2 meses con el mismo consumo (232 kWh).... y sí, tienes una bonita definición de lo que es "to the moon", aunque en días de facturación no son comparables.
Lo de que haya veces que te pasen facturaciones de 45 días y otras veces de 20 días..... demencial.
Debería establecerse por ley que las facturaciones siempre correspondiesen a 30 o 31 días.
Nos colaron los _smart meters_ obligatorios, la telegestión y su puta madre a caballo, y siguen mandando facturas como si el operario Paco ese mes no se hubiese podido pasar por la instalación para apuntar en una libreta el consumo porque ha estado de baja por Kóvic .


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Jun 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> He escogido 2 meses con el mismo consumo (232 kWh).... y sí, tienes una bonita definición de lo que es "to the moon", aunque en días de facturación no son comparables.
> Lo de que haya veces que te pasen facturaciones de 45 días y otras veces de 20 días..... demencial.
> Debería establecerse por ley que las facturaciones siempre correspondiesen a 30 o 31 días.
> Nos colaron los _smart meters_ obligatorios, la telegestión y su puta madre a caballo, y siguen mandando facturas como si el operario Paco ese mes no se hubiese podido pasar por la instalación para apuntar en una libreta el consumo porque ha estado de baja por Kóvic .




Esa tabla está sacada tal cual sin trampa ni cartón de mi área personal, para los escépticos.


----------



## cuñado de bar (12 Jun 2022)

Los que gastan poco en luz, no dicen cómo se calientan. Porque si pasan frío por ahorrar, es de pobres. El que tiene estufas eléctricas chupa un huevo. Pero el que tiene gas natural también ha subido bastante. Yo vivo en Madrid y hace calor en verano. Es un secarral. Sin aire acondicionado es la muerte en vida.


----------



## Karamba (12 Jun 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Los que gastan poco en luz, no dicen cómo se calientan. Porque si pasan frío por ahorrar, es de pobres. El que tiene estufas eléctricas chupa un huevo. Pero el que tiene gas natural también ha subido bastante. Yo vivo en Madrid y hace calor en verano. Es un secarral. Sin aire acondicionado es la muerte en vida.



Algunos que gastan poco en luz tenemos calefacción central que no incide en la factura de la luz.
Además he puesto 4 o 5 posts más arriba qué electrodomésticos no uso.
Pero como bien dices, las estufas eléctricas chupan un huevo, las secadoras de ropa también, y los hornos también.
Con los splits no tengo experiencia.
En cambio a la lavadora le doy mucha tralla con lavados a 60º, 70º y a 90º. 

Y aunque no lo sepa a ciencia cierta, sospecho que un frigo viejo o un calentador de agua viejo también son un sumidero de kWh.

Calefacción central para agua caliente sanitaria y calefacción con contadores individuales MANDA.
Tener sólo un suministro (luz), y no 2 (luz+gas) MANDA.


----------



## Yomateix (14 Jun 2022)

Vaya tomadura de pelo lo del precio limitado que iba a bajar las facturas un 20-30% Ahora resulta que se "olvidaron" mencionar que se compensará a las eléctricas la diferencia entre el precio limitado y el real.....de que te sirve pues limitar el precio si posteriormente les pagas el precio real. Una más de este gobierno....pero lo importante es vender de cara a la galería que iba a ser una gran bajada, omitiendo partes como que luego les vas a pagar la diferencia entre el precio limitado y el real.


El *estreno del límite al precio del gas *para generar electricidad se ha saldado este martes con una *decepción*. En lugar de contribuir a abaratar el precio que los consumidores pagarán por la electricidad, para este miércoles la luz estará* 10 euros más cara que este martes*, último día sin intervenir el precio. Esto se debe a la *compensación*que los consumidores deben pagar *a las compañías eléctricas *que producen electricidad con gas natural por la diferencia entre el límite de 40 euros y el precio real en el mercado del gas natural

El resultado ha sido que el precio total de la luz ha bajado un 22,64% en comparación con los 214 euros que marcó ayer, superando así la previsión de entre un 15% y un 20% que se esperaba.

Sin embargo, *a este precio hay que sumarle otro*, un dato de carácter "provisional" que la OMIE ha publicado después, el *coste de compensar a las eléctricas* *por la diferencia entre los 40 euros MWh del precio limitado al precio real*, en el mercado, que este martes ha rondado los 90 euros.

Es aquí donde se ha fijado que la *compensación media diaria será de 59 euros MWh* -*con picos de hasta 77 y 78 euros*- que debe *sumarse *a la media del pool, de 165 euros. En total, un precio medio de la luz de 224 euros, frente a los 214 de este martes.


----------



## Homero+10 (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Karamba (16 Jun 2022)

¿Qué precios de kWh te han ofrecido? ¿Puedes concretar detalles?


----------



## r@in (16 Jun 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Vaya tomadura de pelo lo del precio limitado que iba a bajar las facturas un 20-30% Ahora resulta que se "olvidaron" mencionar que se compensará a las eléctricas la diferencia entre el precio limitado y el real.....de que te sirve pues limitar el precio si posteriormente les pagas el precio real. Una más de este gobierno....pero lo importante es vender de cara a la galería que iba a ser una gran bajada, omitiendo partes como que luego les vas a pagar la diferencia entre el precio limitado y el real.
> 
> 
> El *estreno del límite al precio del gas *para generar electricidad se ha saldado este martes con una *decepción*. En lugar de contribuir a abaratar el precio que los consumidores pagarán por la electricidad, para este miércoles la luz estará* 10 euros más cara que este martes*, último día sin intervenir el precio. Esto se debe a la *compensación*que los consumidores deben pagar *a las compañías eléctricas *que producen electricidad con gas natural por la diferencia entre el límite de 40 euros y el precio real en el mercado del gas natural
> ...



Con lo fácil que hubiese sido cargarse el sistema marginalista perverso que hay en España y aplicar un sistema basado en el coste real de cada Kw puesto en casa del consumidor. Vamos, como se hace con cualquier producto.


----------



## jmhiglesias (16 Jun 2022)

…de nada. 

Saludos !!!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Jun 2022)

Desde que me pasé a naturgy, pago lo mismo que el año pasado con pvpc. Pago un 40-45% menos que los últimos meses que estuve con PVPC 

con respecto al gas, pasándome a baser, pago lo mismo que pagaba con CEPSA-podo con los descuentos promocionales que se acababan al año. 
en total, unos 50-55€ al mes entre luz y gas.


----------



## f700b (16 Jun 2022)

En esto o estás astuto o te la meten bien doblada.
Yo lo tengo todo eléctrico y gasto sobre 3700 kw/año. Asta julio estuve en pvpc con Iberdrola, curenergia. Sin mirar cambie a Iberdrola por 18 céntimos y a primeros de año me subieron un huevo. Me puse las pilas y en Febrero cambie a Naturgy a algo menos de 14 céntimos por 2 años. Estoy pagando más o menos lo que pagaba antes en pvpc.
Y como ha dicho un forero no es que despilfarro pero no pasó frío ni calor y tengo 2 hijos adolescentes. 
No me da la gana de no estar cómodo en mi casa.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## SilviuOG (17 Jun 2022)

Como lo dije en un mensaje anterior, llevo varios años con HolaLuz, hasta diciembre del año pasado más o menos contento. Pagaba de luz cada mes unos 44-55 euros y el gas bastante menos que con Iberdrola.
En diciembre me cambian sin ningún aviso a tarifa plana de 70 euros.
En marzo o abril me cambian la tarifa plana a 120 euros.
Puedo demostrar que mi consumo ha bajado respecto al año pasado en ese periodo...
Los llamo, les digo de todo...nada...al final digo, pues os den por culo: apago la caldera de gas y tiro de radiadores.
Hace una semana me compré un aire acondicionado móvil, de esos que sacas el tubo por la ventana.
Lo ponemos bastante, la verdad.
Ayer recibo un correo de que han detectado que mi consumo ha subido ligeramente sobre lo que ellos habían determinado y que van a revisar la tarifa plana...
Pero vamos a ver, pedazos de imbéciles...me habéis impuesto un puta TARIFA PLANA, repito: PLANA.
Significa pagar una cantidad fija sin importar lo que gastes...
Pues parece ser que esto no es válido para ellos.

Con todo...que compañía de electricidad me recomendáis?
Gracias.


----------



## Homero+10 (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Yomateix (19 Jun 2022)

Otro nuevo éxito de Pedrito Sánchez como ya estamos acostumbrados con el.

los españoles pagan 43 € más desde que entró en vigor 
*El precio de la luz se dispara este lunes casi un 50% hasta los 258,68 euros/MWh pese al tope al gas*


----------



## r@in (19 Jun 2022)

Han llenado todo el puto país de placas solares, y no consiguen que a las 12 del mediodía se pueda generar la electricidad necesaria sin tener que quemar gas.


----------



## Yomateix (20 Jun 2022)

Es curioso que tras la tan cacareada medida del gobierno (a finales de 2021 iba a volver a estar a niveles de 2018 según dijo Pedro Sánchez hace un año y ahora de nuevo mas de lo de siempre con este gobierno) y su gran fiasco, la prensa apenas trata el tema de que no solo no ha funcionado, si no que el precio de la luz no para de subir.

*El precio de la luz para clientes de tarifa regulada sube un 4,4% este martes, hasta 270,17 euros/MWh*


----------



## Yomateix (21 Jun 2022)

Y para mañana....sorpresa, sube de nuevo. Vaya tomadura de pelo la medida estrella (estrellada más bien) del gobierno de Pedrito Sánchez. Limitas el precio del gas para pagar menos...y luego resulta que lo que bajas se lo compensas a las empresas gasistas con lo que al final pagas lo mismo. Vaya medida más absurda de cara a la galería.


*Precio de la luz mañana miércoles 22 de junio*
*El precio de la luz sube un 4,4% hasta alcanzar los 282,12 euros / MWh. en el mercado mayorista.*

La luz asciende a los 282,12 euros el MWh. de media

En este importe se incluye la compensación que se da a las empresas gasistas, después de que éstas se vean obligadas a topar el coste del gas a un precio máximo de 40 euros / MWh. durante los seis primeros meses de la aplicación de la 'excepción ibérica'. *Esta compensación será mañana de 129,37 euros (frente a los 122,14 de hoy), lo que hará que el precio se incremente de los 152,75 euros / MWh*. del 'pool' hasta los 282,12 euros. *Por ello, el usuario acogido a la tarifa PVPC no verá reflejada esta rebaja en el precio final de su recibo de la luz*.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (21 Jun 2022)

Que pandilla de ineptos, gobierno incompetente.


----------



## Yomateix (2 Jul 2022)

Hoy subió la luz un 2% respecto al viernes, mañana bajará un 6%.....Ya ni en fin de semana hay precios baratos, menuda tomadura de pelo la medida del gobierno. Es curioso como sube todo....menos los salarios (salvo que seas político claro) y Pedrito Sánchez empeñado en subir para ya el presupuesto en defensas, cada vez más impuestos, más coste de electricidad, en alimentación, gasolina....y ni una triste manifestación de la gente de a pie (porque los camioneros hacen pero para lo suyo, evidentemente) Este hombre va a dejar una crisis de la que va a costar salir años.


----------



## kasper98 (3 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Hoy subió la luz un 2% respecto al viernes, mañana bajará un 6%.....Ya ni en fin de semana hay precios baratos, menuda tomadura de pelo la medida del gobierno. Es curioso como sube todo....menos los salarios (salvo que seas político claro) y Pedrito Sánchez empeñado en subir para ya el presupuesto en defensas, cada vez más impuestos, más coste de electricidad, en alimentación, gasolina....y ni una triste manifestación de la gente de a pie (porque los camioneros hacen pero para lo suyo, evidentemente) Este hombre va a dejar una crisis de la que va a costar salir años.



Subir en defensa es una imposicion de la otan....sinos echan de la otan tarda mohamedvi 35 horas en arrasarnos matando y violando todo lo que pille

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yomateix (3 Jul 2022)

kasper98 dijo:


> Subir en defensa es una imposicion de la otan....sinos echan de la otan tarda mohamedvi 35 horas en arrasarnos matando y violando todo lo que pille



El problema no es que te tiren (que ya nos obligaron a entrar en su día) es que incluso entrando dentro no está claro si Ceuta y Melilla entrarían porque EEUU es más aliado de Marruecos que de España, como han dejado muy claro. Comprar armamento no te sirve de nada, porque se lo estás comprando a EEUU y estos han puesto una clausula de que *no se podrá usar nunca contra Marruecos* por ser aliados de EEUU. Por tanto estás haciendo un gasto en defensa que solo te servirá para en misiones de la Otan (y quien ordena en que guerras entrar es EEUU) enviar armamento donde te diga EEUU. Por tanto les compras armamento con el coste que supone....para que no puedas usar esas armas cuando las necesites y sea casi como si siguiesen siendo de EEUU pero pagandoselas tú. Además de puta poner la cama como se suele decir.

Y mientras priorizando el bien de Ucrania por delante del de los Españoles. La luz entre otras muchas cosas no para de subir. La excepción Ibérica con el gas y la luz.....pues Francia se aprovecha para consumir "tu energia" con lo que sube el coste de la luz a los consumidores Españoles. Que otros paises necesitan gas....pues España a enviarselo a costa de sus reservas pese a la cagada de Pedro Sánchez con Argelia. Guardate recursos, pero no, Pedro Sánchez en otra absurda gestión ahora se lo envia a Marruecos y no precisamente a precio de oro como hace EEUU cuando nos lo vende a Europa (ese país que usa a los inmigrantes para putearte un día tras otro) creando más conflicto con Argelia y quedandose sin recursos que tarde o temprano necesitarán todos los Españoles y que entonces habrá que pagar a precio de oro porque Argelia no te lo va a vender....no al precio de antes tras ganartelo como enemigo.


* En Argelia se preguntan: “¿A que juega España?” *

España procedió ayer, por primera vez desde la construcción del Gasoducto GME, a suministrar gas al Reino de Marruecos, según anunciaron funcionarios del Ministerio de Transición Ecológica español.

La España de Pedro Sánchez anunció el pasado mes de abril su intención de bombear gas a través del gasoducto del Magreb-Europa (GME), que atraviesa suelo marroquí, cerrado en octubre pasado tras una grave crisis diplomática con Argelia.


----------



## damnit (3 Jul 2022)

mi casera me tiene puesto un precio de 0,15 €/kwh, creo que está muy bien pero dios sabe lo que durará


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Jul 2022)

Homero+10 dijo:


>




Era algo que no se podía ni imaginar, pues nunca antes en la historia se limitaron los precios de algo por decreto, y por tanto se desconocían las consecuencias.


----------



## Yomateix (7 Jul 2022)

Es curioso, yo solía mirar los precios en tarifaluzhora.es porque era más cómodo ver los precios por hora. Pues resulta que hoy pone que la hora más barata es de 14-15h cuando en todas las webs pone que es de 18-19h Bueno, en todas no, en algunas como energia.roams pone que la hora más barata es de 14 a 15h. Es curioso el lio que se llevan que ni ellos mismos se aclaran.

Edito, mañana sábado 9, la luz más cara que hoy. Ya ni los fines de semana.


----------



## Homero+10 (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Homero+10 (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## r@in (24 Jul 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> Es curioso, yo solía mirar los precios en tarifaluzhora.es porque era más cómodo ver los precios por hora. Pues resulta que hoy pone que la hora más barata es de 14-15h cuando en todas las webs pone que es de 18-19h Bueno, en todas no, en algunas como energia.roams pone que la hora más barata es de 14 a 15h. Es curioso el lio que se llevan que ni ellos mismos se aclaran.
> 
> Edito, mañana sábado 9, la luz más cara que hoy. Ya ni los fines de semana.



Descárgate la APP oficial de Red Eléctrica (redOS) o ve a la página oficial, y déjate de sitios que lo que quieren es vender tarifas


----------



## Homero+10 (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## f700b (6 Ago 2022)

Agarraros


----------



## lefebre (6 Ago 2022)

nuvole dijo:


> Os parece bien que pongamos el detalle de nuestras facturas, consumo y tarifa, precio, etc ..
> 
> Yo tengo pvpc con dh y en dos días la tendré.
> 
> La colgaré aquí.



Mal.


----------



## Impactrueno (6 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Han llenado todo el puto país de placas solares, y no consiguen que a las 12 del mediodía se pueda generar la electricidad necesaria sin tener que quemar gas.



Porque no puedes apretar un boton de encendido/apagado de una central de gas. El problema no esta en el pool, esta en el metodo para calcular el precio, en los derechos de emision y en los impuestos. 

Mientras sigamos asumiendo el discurso calentologo del gas, petroleo y demas paridas seguiran meandose en nuestras caras como ahora.


----------



## f700b (6 Ago 2022)

Menudo timo lo de la isla energética


----------



## f700b (6 Ago 2022)

Desde el minuto 8:20 sin desperdicio


----------



## f700b (6 Ago 2022)

Me ha llegado la factura con un concepto de financiación del bono social 1€
Porque cojones tengo yo que financiar el bono socia?

Como son tan desgraciados estos putos rojos?


----------



## f700b (9 Ago 2022)

Me ha llegado la factura con un concepto de financiación del bono social 1€
Porque cojones tengo yo que financiar el bono socia?


----------



## JuanMacClane (9 Ago 2022)

Acabo de recibir correo de Repsol, desde el 13 septiembre suben las tarifas
potencia P1 de 1.69 a 1.90
potencia P2 de 2.05 a 1.90

energia de red de 0.11876 a 0.349 kwh
energia de parque renovable de 0.05938 a 0.174 kwh

Puedo entender ese subidón a la red ¿pero a la renovable?


----------



## r@in (10 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Agarraros



Pues a 0,30 todas las horas aún es más barato que el PVPC de media.

Nos roban por todas partes.


----------



## sikBCN (10 Ago 2022)

este mes he pagado 16.75€ , solo gaste 46kw/hora.

h


----------



## f700b (10 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> este mes he pagado 16.75€ , solo gaste 46kw/hora.
> 
> h



Según mis cuentas sale a 0,3641
Yo he gastado en 29 días 346 kw/h y son 63,32 . Con 0,91 de financiación al bono social. Me sale a 18,30 céntimos . Tengo 4kw de potencia, menos no es posible, lo tengo todo eléctrico .
Si yo estuviera en pvpc me vendrían seguro más de 150€.
Los kw/h que gastas tu será un poco más de lo que gasto yo para el agua caliente . El mes que menos gasto son 200kw/h


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (10 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Según mis cuentas sale a 0,3641
> Yo he gastado en 29 días 346 kw/h y son 63,32 . Con 0,91 de financiación al bono social. Me sale a 18,30 céntimos . Tengo 4kw de potencia, menos no es posible, lo tengo todo eléctrico .
> Si yo estuviera en pvpc me vendrían seguro más de 150€.
> Los kw/h que gastas tu será un poco más de lo que gasto yo para el agua caliente . El mes que menos gasto son 200kw/h



Hasta que te renueven el contrato y te crujan


----------



## Lian (10 Ago 2022)

Con esa cara lo que había que subirla a esta señora es el IRPF.


Homero+10 dijo:


>


----------



## Nigury (11 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Hasta que te renueven el contrato y te crujan



Pues entonces se revisa el contrato y el mercado, y donde salga mas barato.

Como por ejemplo este contrato que comentan que incluye el Tope del Gas por 0,212 €/kWh




__





Octopus Energy: 21c/kwh con compensacion del gas incluida 24h


Parece esta tarifa esta bastante bien, no se lo que tardaran en quitarla. Precio 24h: 21,2 centimos el kwh incluido la compensacion del gas 0,09 kw al dia en punta y 0,018 en valle de potencia https://octopusenergy.es/tarifas A dia de hoy es un chollo, no?




www.burbuja.info





Y sino pues a la PVPC.


----------



## f700b (11 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Hasta que te renueven el contrato y te crujan



Marzo del 24


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (11 Ago 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> Pues entonces se revisa el contrato y el mercado, y donde salga mas barato.
> 
> Como por ejemplo este contrato que comentan que incluye el Tope del Gas por 0,212 €/kWh
> 
> ...



Ya, claro. Se revisa el mercado y te vas a la menos cara, pero resulta que el precio se ha triplicado en todas. Fenomenal.

Lo de Octopus, si es cierto y no hay letra pequeña, cambia precios o quiebra antes de fin de año.



f700b dijo:


> Marzo del 24



Ya veremos. Los contratos plurianuales generan muchas dudas de si se revisan anualmente o no.


----------



## montytorri (11 Ago 2022)

Solo 10 euros por 100 kws gastados en 10 días , para el tope del gas, si alguien sabe cierto lo de octopus que lo diga 
0,21 kW h energía 
0,10 kWh de tope del gas 
Pequeño descuento que me mete Iberdrola .
35 euros por 102 kWh .
Todo eléctrico .


----------



## jotace (11 Ago 2022)

Mis recibos con el mismo consumo aproximado pasaron de menos de 50 en mayo del 21 a un máximo de 88 euros sobre marzo. Luego llegaron a bajar hasta sesenta y pico y el último que me ha venido, está de nuevo en 77.

¡Vamos que nos vamos!! ¡De esta salimos más resilientes!!


----------



## f700b (11 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Ya, claro. Se revisa el mercado y te vas a la menos cara, pero resulta que el precio se ha triplicado en todas. Fenomenal.
> 
> Lo de Octopus, si es cierto y no hay letra pequeña, cambia precios o quiebra antes de fin de año.
> 
> ...



En marzo del 23 lo dire


----------



## kenny220 (11 Ago 2022)

44€ de consumo. 
26€ de tope de gas.


----------



## f700b (12 Ago 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> 44€ de consumo.
> 26€ de tope de gas.



Menudo rejón más de un 50% de más por el puto gas.
Este invierno se va a pagar más de tope de gas que de consumo.
En muchas casas ni a 19 se va a poder poner la calefacción.

Esto debería salir en todas las televisiones.
Pero como las tienen bien untadas callan como putas.
pues que se vallan espabilando que a la vuelta de 20 años los que ven la tele van a estar en el otro barrio.


----------



## montytorri (12 Ago 2022)

Por lo que veo, minimo un 40% de tope de gas sobre el total de consumo, añadido, claro.....


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Ago 2022)

Financiación Bono social....tengo yo que pagar la luz a otra gente.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (12 Ago 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Solo 10 euros por 100 kws gastados en 10 días , para el tope del gas, si alguien sabe cierto lo de octopus que lo diga
> 0,21 kW h energía
> 0,10 kWh de tope del gas
> Pequeño descuento que me mete Iberdrola .
> ...



Yo me he cambiado, incluye el tope, lo único extra en el precio a priori es el bono gitano.


----------



## montytorri (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## montytorri (12 Ago 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> Yo me he cambiado, incluye el tope, lo único extra en el precio a priori es el bono gitano.



No letra pequeña?, parece demasiado bonito .
Gracias


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (12 Ago 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1153969



tope del gas 10 euros mas impuestos??? pero bueno!!


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (12 Ago 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> No letra pequeña?, parece demasiado bonito .
> Gracias



Si la hay yo no la ví, confirmaré cuando me llegue la primera factura. Ahí abajo pone lo que incluye y lo que no.






Tarifas de electricidad | Octopus Energy


Tarifas




octopusenergy.es


----------



## Elbrujo (12 Ago 2022)

Lo del tope del gas ya no es una tomadura de pelo. Es una puñalada trapera en el corazon del contribullente.

Ademas NO ES UN PRECIO FIJO (lo que significa que en invierno se puede ir perfectamente a los 2 euros por kw de mas) al final lo de menos sera pagar el kw, el problema sera pagar el puto tope del gas.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (12 Ago 2022)

gracias a todos los que me pagais el bono social,tengo 70 por ciento de descuento por famlia numerosa,trabajo yo y mi mujer y 3 larvas.


----------



## r@in (13 Ago 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> gracias a todos los que me pagais el bono social,tengo 70 por ciento de descuento por famlia numerosa,trabajo yo y mi mujer y 3 larvas.



No te preocupes, ya nos lo devolverás con intereses con el IVA que pagas por el consumo de TODO lo que necesitas para mantener a tu prole. 
Los intereses son la inflación, que también lleva IVA.


----------



## Berrón (13 Ago 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> gracias a todos los que me pagais el bono social,tengo 70 por ciento de descuento por famlia numerosa,trabajo yo y mi mujer y 3 larvas.



Prefiero pagarte el bono, que Dios se apiade de tu alma derroida.


----------



## Invierte y que te okupen (13 Ago 2022)

¿En serio alguien se sorprende por lo que ha pasado con el tope del gas y demás medidas sanchistas?


----------



## Yomimo (13 Ago 2022)

Tengo qué rellenar mí depósito de propano en pocos días y estoy temblando!


----------



## f700b (13 Ago 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Tengo qué rellenar mí depósito de propano en pocos días y estoy temblando!



Pues estate, que más barato no va a estar este invierno.
Y el dinero que te gastes en el gas no te lo podrán quitar o lo mismo no te dejan nada más que rellenar medio depósito..
El socialismo es así lo tuyo lo repartimos pero lo mío es mío.


----------



## f700b (13 Ago 2022)

Que alguien me lo explique. Esta noche a las 5 y 6 de la mañana las hora de luz más caras y domingo 



0.35102 €/kWh
*PRECIO MEDIO DEL DÍA*
0.33853 €14 de 08 de 2022
*PRECIO MÁS BAJO DEL DÍA*
17h - 18h

0.20361 €/kWh
*PRECIO MÁS ALTO DEL DÍA*
05h - 06h

0.48167 €/kWh
*PRECIO DEL KWH DE LUZ POR HORAS*

00h - 01h: 0.40956 €/kWh

01h - 02h: 0.42606 €/kWh

02h - 03h: 0.44261 €/kWh

03h - 04h: 0.46141 €/kWh

04h - 05h: 0.47479 €/kWh

05h - 06h: 0.48167 €/kWh

06h - 07h: 0.48081 €/kWh

07h - 08h: 0.47021 €/kWh

08h - 09h: 0.41985 €/kWh

09h - 10h: 0.31864 €/kWh

10h - 11h: 0.27228 €/kWh

11h - 12h: 0.25191 €/kWh

12h - 13h: 0.24215 €/kWh

13h - 14h: 0.23852 €/kWh

14h - 15h: 0.23408 €/kWh

15h - 16h: 0.22839 €/kWh

16h - 17h: 0.20598 €/kWh

17h - 18h: 0.20361 €/kWh

18h - 19h: 0.21581 €/kWh

19h - 20h: 0.24128 €/kWh

20h - 21h: 0.34279 €/kWh

21h - 22h: 0.35102 €/kWh

22h - 23h: 0.35389 €/kWh

23h - 24h: 0.35748 €/kWh


----------



## r@in (14 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Que alguien me lo explique. Esta noche a las 5 y 6 de la mañana las hora de luz más caras y domingo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y hace unos meses, la indocumentada que lleva lo de la energía (llamarla ministra me parece demasiado), quería que pusiésemos la lavadora a las 3 de la madrugada. O no tienen ni puta idea o van a joder.


----------



## f700b (14 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Y hace unos meses, la indocumentada que lleva lo de la energía (llamarla ministra me parece demasiado), quería que pusiésemos la lavadora a las 3 de la madrugada. O no tienen ni puta idea o van a joder.



Este gobierno trileros te hace cambiar los hábitos y cuando esas de cuidado te la mete doblada. Y las tv son sus cómplices


----------



## r@in (17 Ago 2022)

¿A cuánto os sale el kWh con todo incluido?
Es decir, dividiendo el total de la factura ( lo que te cargan en el banco) por los kWh consumidos en ese periodo.
Es importante poner la potencia contratada.

A mi, con 9,9kW me ha salido en la de Julio a 0,44€ el kWh.


----------



## Donnie (17 Ago 2022)

y para los que hemos puesto placas solares...

*¿cuál es la mejor compañía que compense los excedentes de energía?*

La semana pasada me pusieron 8 placas en mi casa del pueblo y tengo (sobretodo ahora en verano) muchos excedentes.

Hay compañías como *proximaenergía* que te pagan esos excedentes, te los acumulan en tu pila virtual y te lo descuentan de la factura, tanto de esa casa como de otras que tengas a tu nombre, con la misma compañía. La idea es cojonuda, pero no sé si en la práctica será rentable.

Hay otras empresas con el mismo concepto, como *heliosenergia* o *lideraenergia*.

¿Alguien las ha probado?


----------



## sikBCN (17 Ago 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> y para los que hemos puesto placas solares...
> 
> *¿cuál es la mejor compañía que compense los excedentes de energía?*
> 
> ...



SomEnergia ,eso sí son Cagalanes.


----------



## Donnie (17 Ago 2022)

sikBCN dijo:


> SomEnergia ,eso sí son Cagalanes.



Por lo que veo el proyecto está cerrado, gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## Raiser (18 Ago 2022)

Recién salida del horno. Fecha factura 17/08/22


----------



## montytorri (18 Ago 2022)

Hijos de fruta77 consumo , 46 tope del gas


----------



## f700b (19 Ago 2022)

Menuda puta estafa . Y el gobierno haciendo caja cada vez más.
pero que no se ve por ejemplo en sanidad


----------



## montytorri (19 Ago 2022)

En PVPC no lo ves el tope, pero estar está....
aqui hay un contrato con octopus y me temo lo peor.


https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9206089


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> ¿A cuánto os sale el kWh con todo incluido?
> Es decir, dividiendo el total de la factura ( lo que te cargan en el banco) por los kWh consumidos en ese periodo.
> Es importante poner la potencia contratada.
> 
> A mi, con 9,9kW me ha salido en la de Julio a 0,44€ el kWh.



0,22 con potencia de 4,5 en Abril (133€/601kWh) 
0,25 con potencia de 4,5 en Junio (156€/617kWh)



esperando estoy la de agosto que ya viene con retraso

estoy en mercado libre con Endesa, contrato hasta octubre, aún no aparece el tope de gas


----------



## Javier de Carglass (19 Ago 2022)

Pero que mierda de tope del gas es esta que va variando según el mes?
Se ha duplicado el hijo de puta.

Junio:



Julio:


----------



## f700b (19 Ago 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Pero que mierda de tope del gas es esta que va variando según el mes?
> Se ha duplicado el hijo de puta.
> 
> Junio:
> ...



Según el precio y la dependencia del gas. Ahora tendremos un par de meses bajos y cuando empiece hacer frío lo mismo se pagará más de compensación que de consumo Y como tengamos una Filomena se van a ver recibos muy altos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Ago 2022)

Octupus ya está enviando facturas con el tope incluido en los 21 céntimos, de momento parece lo menos caro...

Por otro lado ya me he comprado las placas solares, no gasto mucho pero creo que se podrán amortizar rápido, sobretodo si duplican la factura con nuevos impuestos.


----------



## Leunam (19 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> ¿A cuánto os sale el kWh con todo incluido?
> Es decir, dividiendo el total de la factura ( lo que te cargan en el banco) por los kWh consumidos en ese periodo.
> Es importante poner la potencia contratada.
> 
> A mi, con 9,9kW me ha salido en la de Julio a 0,44€ el kWh.



del 20.06.2022 al 17.07.2022 42,84€/299kwh = 0,1432
Potencia 4KW


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (19 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> del 20.06.2022 al 17.07.2022 42,84€/299kwh = 0,1432
> Potencia 4KW
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161446



Que contrato de Repsol tienes tú? Muy buen precio


----------



## Leunam (19 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Que contrato de Repsol tienes tú? Muy buen precio



Uno que sacaron hace un tiempo, tarifa fija por 3 años o algo parecido se llamaba. Creo que ya no existe, o al menos no con esas condiciones


----------



## Bocanegra (19 Ago 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> del 20.06.2022 al 17.07.2022 42,84€/299kwh = 0,1432
> Potencia 4KW
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1161446



mercado libre o regulado? 
repsol?


----------



## sikBCN (19 Ago 2022)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> He mirado mi contrato y yo pago 15 cts el kwh, tengo Iberdrola con algo llamado "Plan estable"
> 
> Me parece que he tenido una chorra enorme porque este plan se lo pusieron a mi santa sin tener ella ni idea de qué estaba contratando, más allá de "la luz".



Tengo entendido que es revisable cada año.


----------



## Leunam (20 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> mercado libre o regulado?
> repsol?



Libre, repsol


----------



## montytorri (20 Ago 2022)

Me acabo de pasar a Octopus, despues de ver una factura, donde no hay tope del gas.


----------



## Bocanegra (21 Ago 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Me acabo de pasar a Octopus, despues de ver una factura, donde no hay tope del gas.



puedes enseñar esa factura?


----------



## r@in (22 Ago 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> Me acabo de pasar a Octopus, despues de ver una factura, donde no hay tope del gas.



Si asumen ellos el tope de gas, a menos que sea algo limitado en el tiempo, en plan promoción, no van a durar mucho en el mercado.


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Ago 2022)

ya tengo la de estos dos últimos meses

124€/479kWh=0,25

me han metido "financiación bono social" hijos de frutaaaa





todavía sin tope de gas, me quedan dos meses para ser sableado


----------



## montytorri (22 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> puedes enseñar esa factura?





https://nergiza.com/foro/attachments/screenshot_2022-08-18-19-12-19-706_com-google-android-apps-docs-jpg.16167/


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Ago 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> https://nergiza.com/foro/attachments/screenshot_2022-08-18-19-12-19-706_com-google-android-apps-docs-jpg.16167/



gracias

9,25€/25kWh=0,37

eso son 0,12 céntimos más de lo que pago yo sin el tope de gas


----------



## montytorri (22 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> gracias
> 
> 9,25€/25kWh=0,37
> 
> eso son 0,12 céntimos más de lo que pago yo sin el tope de gas



La cuenta no se hace así, pero bueno , como aproximación eres libre de hacerlo así.
Mira más arriba cuánto está suponiendo el tope del gas y nos dices si nos merece la pena el cambio o no.


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Ago 2022)

montytorri dijo:


> La cuenta no se hace así, pero bueno , como aproximación eres libre de hacerlo así.
> Mira más arriba cuánto está suponiendo el tope del gas y nos dices si nos merece la pena el cambio o no.



en mi factura con tope de gas debería ser unos 2 céntimos más caro el kWh

en principio con Octopus, a día de hoy sale 2 cents aprox más barato 

imagino que habrán echado cuentas a largo plazo para hacer una media que les salga a cuenta 

echo las cuentas así, divido total entre consumo, quizá esté equivocado pero me ha resultado bien en los últimos tiempos


----------



## montytorri (22 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> en mi factura con tope de gas debería ser unos 2 céntimos más caro el kWh
> 
> en principio con Octopus, a día de hoy sale 2 cents aprox más barato
> 
> ...



13 centimos por kwh de tope de gas. en mi última factura.


----------



## latumbadehuma (22 Ago 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> y para los que hemos puesto placas solares...
> 
> *¿cuál es la mejor compañía que compense los excedentes de energía?*
> 
> ...



Yo he decidido no verter excedentes ya que tengo una tarifa fija con repsol a 3 años a 0.11 el kwh.

De momento me quedo así


----------



## pagesitawa (22 Ago 2022)

Bocanegra dijo:


> puedes enseñar esa factura?



De siempre los ha habido pringados, con simplemente hacer lo que el wapo del pagesitofeliz los problemas resueltos.
Anda queno?


----------



## Bocanegra (22 Ago 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> De siempre los ha habido pringados, con simplemente hacer lo que el wapo del pagesitofeliz los problemas resueltos.
> Anda queno?



ni te he entendido ni se ve la factura


----------



## pagesitawa (22 Ago 2022)

A veces hasta me pregunto porque me molesto.
Anda?


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (22 Ago 2022)

Mañana, 23 de agosto de 2022, a las 21:00 el precio antes de impuestos y recargo por tope de gas será *0,6103€/kWh*

Simplemente increíble e insostenible.

*No parece descabellado que en diciembre lleguemos o superemos 1€/kWh *


----------



## mad2012 (22 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Mañana, 23 de agosto de 2022, a las 21:00 el precio antes de impuestos y recargo por tope de gas será *0,6103€/kWh*
> 
> Simplemente increíble e insostenible.
> 
> *No parece descabellado que en diciembre lleguemos o superemos 1€/kWh *



Puta mafia, HDLGP


----------



## r@in (22 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Mañana, 23 de agosto de 2022, a las 21:00 el precio antes de impuestos y recargo por tope de gas será *0,6103€/kWh*
> 
> Simplemente increíble e insostenible.
> 
> *No parece descabellado que en diciembre lleguemos o superemos 1€/kWh *




Lo nunca visto.
Y lo peor, la gente en la playa sin enterarse.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (22 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Lo nunca visto.
> Y lo peor, la gente en la playa sin enterarse.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164955



Si no me falla la memoria, récord histórico.


----------



## r@in (23 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Si no me falla la memoria, récord histórico.



En un mes en el que la industria va al ralentí. Supongo que son los servicios relacionados con el turismo los que están haciendo que se queme tanto gas.
El sistema actual para el cálculo de precios ha demostrado ser muy perjudicial para los consumidores, pero no se aprecia el más mínimo interés para modificarlo.


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (23 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Lo nunca visto.
> Y lo peor, la gente en la playa sin enterarse.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164955



¿Aún hay gente que sigue en PVPC?


----------



## r@in (23 Ago 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> ¿Aún hay gente que sigue en PVPC?



No se, pero en el libre te preparan un buen sablazo por el tope del gas.
Se supone que cuanto mayor sea la brecha entre el precio topado y el de mercado, mayor sablazo.


----------



## gordofóbico (23 Ago 2022)

Yo acabo de bajar la potencia contratada de 2.3 a 2, según las facturas el mayor pico no hay llegado a 1,9... veremos a ver cuánto ahorro...


----------



## pagesitawa (23 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Mañana, 23 de agosto de 2022, a las 21:00 el precio antes de impuestos y recargo por tope de gas será *0,6103€/kWh*
> 
> Simplemente increíble e insostenible.
> 
> ...


----------



## f700b (23 Ago 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Yo acabo de bajar la potencia contratada de 2.3 a 2, según las facturas el mayor pico no hay llegado a 1,9... veremos a ver cuánto ahorro...



Entre poco u na


----------



## gorgas (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## r@in (23 Ago 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1165383



Precio real de 0,24€ kWh sin cargo por tope del gas. 
Espera que te actualicen el contrato y verás...


----------



## gorgas (23 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Precio real de 0,24€ kWh sin cargo por tope del gas.
> Espera que te actualicen el contrato y verás...



0.24 por la forma sacada de tus cojones morenos de contar el gasto.

Este mes, misma tarifa, aire acondicionado a destajo, a 0.17 € kWh según tus cuentas. 




Ya me he guardado yo de que el ajuste del gas no me afecte, descuida


----------



## Pom (23 Ago 2022)

A mi los amigos de Endesa me acaban de multiplicar por mas de 2 la factura. De pagar 55 por mes a 120 euros...
Han puesto el precio en valle mas caro que la sin discriminacion que ellos mismos ofrecen (tendre que cambiarme), mas un euro para el segarro de los amegos y 35 euros de tope de gas + IVA (hay que tener poca verguenza para encima cobrar el iva de esta mierda que se han sacado de la chistera que se supone que era para que pagaramos menos...).

En el desglose se ve lo que pagaba y lo que pago con la inflacion del *"10 %" *de Antonio:

Energía 7X,XX €
Consumo Punta kWh x 0,17353 Eur/kWh 
Consumo Punta kWh x 0,249927 Eur/kWh 
*145 % de subida*

Consumo Llano kWh x 0,118517 Eur/kWh 
Consumo Llano kWh x 0,202247 Eur/kWh 
*181 % de subida*

Consumo Valle kWh x 0,088343 Eur/kWh
Consumo Valle kWh x 0,177955 Eur/kWh 
*200 % de subida*

Varios 3X.XX €
Financiación Bono Social 29 días x 0,036552 EUR/día 1,06 € *(un segarro amego!!!!*Coste tope del gas RDL 10/2022 kWh x 0,090767 Eur/kWh 3X.XX * ( Esto no era para que costara mas barata la luz????)*
Alquiler del contador (29 días x 0,026897 Eur/día) 0,78 €
Impuestos 6,XX €
IVA normal 5% 
TOTAL 1XX,20 €


----------



## Bibliotecario* (23 Ago 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> y para los que hemos puesto placas solares...
> 
> *¿cuál es la mejor compañía que compense los excedentes de energía?*
> 
> ...



Yo llevo desde marzo sin pagar un duro de electricidad con Próxima Energía. 5 meses con facturas a 0€ y este agosto más de lo mismo. Y 170€ en la hucha virtual.

Eso sí, tengo batería física de 5,4 kWh por lo que no consumo casi nada (unos 20 kWh al mes), por lo que tengo excedentes de sobra para compensar el poco gasto. De todas formas con el tope de gas de los cojones han bajado los excedentes.

Veo el pvpc a 0,40€ / 0,60€ hoy y me alegro mucho de la instalación. Estos precios tarde y temprano llegarán a todo el mundo.

No sé si te vale mi ejemplo.

PD: 5 kWp instalados para producir 4kWp por nada orientación. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## r@in (23 Ago 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> 0.24 por la forma sacada de tus cojones morenos de contar el gasto.
> 
> Este mes, misma tarifa, aire acondicionado a destajo, a 0.17 € kWh según tus cuentas.
> 
> ...



Esa es la forma de sacarla si tuviese que calcular los costos reales para un proceso o producto.
Lo único que no añadiría es el IVA.


----------



## montytorri (23 Ago 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Precio real de 0,24€ kWh sin cargo por tope del gas.
> Espera que te actualicen el contrato y verás...



a 0,10 el kw no se lo van a dejar, mas el MAG.


----------



## Bibliotecario* (23 Ago 2022)

Ojo cuidao los que vayan a cambiar de tarifa, que sumen siempre el tope de gas (0,13 € y subiendo), que luego vienen las sorpresas.

La única que lo lleva incluido es la octopus. Ahora mismo es la más barata que hay, 0,21 € el kWh en tarifa plana.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pagesitawa (23 Ago 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Yo acabo de bajar la potencia contratada de 2.3 a 2, según las facturas el mayor pico no hay llegado a 1,9... veremos a ver cuánto ahorro...



De siempre la potencia contratada “ que no la gastada” se calcula, en amperios por voltaje, osease 10 ah por 220 voltios de diferencia de potencia, más menos 2200 watios la hora de potencia maxima y así siempre más menos mientras puedas pagarlo y poco más.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitawa (23 Ago 2022)

Dos recibos con el mismo valor , en uno he gastado 300 y pico de watios en dos meses ,40 euros en y en el otro mismito y en distinto meses y así desde más menos unos 10 años.


----------



## socrates99 (23 Ago 2022)

Factura de luz:
Consumo 500 euros
Precio por mierdas del gas:220
Casi Un 50% de mas en una factura que he visto hoy de una empresa,tela,tela,tela.
Gracias,saldremos mas fuertes.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Ago 2022)

Octopus ya no hace contratos nuevos 
Los que necesitábamos cambiar por haber contratado después de abril o por renovación y pudimos contratar con octopus, “pillamos”.
Gracias a quien nos recomendó octopus 
Nos van a reventar este año


----------



## f700b (23 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Octopus ya no hace contratos nuevos
> Los que necesitábamos cambiar por haber contratado después de abril o por renovación y pudimos contratar con octopus, “pillamos”.
> Gracias a quien nos recomendó octopus
> Nos van a reventar este año



Cuentanos más que me he perdido.
Hay trampa en octopus?


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (23 Ago 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Yo acabo de bajar la potencia contratada de 2.3 a 2, según las facturas el mayor pico no hay llegado a 1,9... veremos a ver cuánto ahorro...



En las facturas no se ve la potencia máxima de cada mes (creo). Para verla, hay que ir a la web de tu distribuidora eléctrica.









Estas webs permiten saber el consumo eléctrico de una casa en tiempo real sin necesidad de instalar nada


A menudo, desde Internet podemos acceder a mucha más información de la que creemos. Cada vez menos, es cierto, y es que ya no estamos en 2003, cuando todo era...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## nedantes (23 Ago 2022)

*Necesitas saber lo siguiente*


Desde Octopus Energy siempre queremos ofrecer a nuestros clientes el mejor servicio, pero también el mejor precio posible, como hemos hecho hasta ahora. Actualmente los precios de la energía son muy elevados, y está previsto que suban más en los próximos meses.


Debido a esto, actualmente no podemos ofrecer los mejores precios, así que preferimos recomendarte que no elijas una nueva tarifa ni cambies de proveedor.


Esperamos poder ofrecer una buena tarifa pronto, así que si quieres que te avisemos cuando podamos ofrecértela, estaremos encantandos de hacerlo, puedes dejarnos tu contacto aquí. Si ya eres cliente de Octopus, nada cambiará y tu tarifa se mantendrá durante un año.
Enviarme un email cuando los precios mejoren







https://octopusenergy.es/tarifas



f700b dijo:


> Cuentanos más que me he perdido.
> Hay trampa en octopus?


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (23 Ago 2022)

Publicados los precios de mañana, 24 de agosto... *0,6929€/kWh* a las 4 de la mañana.

Sin comentarios.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (23 Ago 2022)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> Yo llevo desde marzo sin pagar un duro de electricidad con Próxima Energía. 5 meses con facturas a 0€ y este agosto más de lo mismo. Y 170€ en la hucha virtual.
> 
> Eso sí, tengo batería física de 5,4 kWh por lo que no consumo casi nada (unos 20 kWh al mes), por lo que tengo excedentes de sobra para compensar el poco gasto. De todas formas con el tope de gas de los cojones han bajado los excedentes.
> 
> ...



Coste de la instalación?

A este paso la vas a amortizar en 2 años...


----------



## Mente fria (23 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Publicados los precios de mañana, 24 de agosto... *0,6929€/kWh* a las 4 de la mañana.
> 
> Sin comentarios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165851



Aquí huele a napalm... Ni hemos acabado agosto y ya estamos así... Y con el gas topado... Vamos de cabeza a la edad de piedra... En noviembre el kilovatio va a estar a precio de caviar Irani... 

Enviado desde mi ALP-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## f700b (23 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Publicados los precios de mañana, 24 de agosto... *0,6929€/kWh* a las 4 de la mañana.
> 
> Sin comentarios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165851



Que coño esta hac Europa apollando a los úsanos y sigue la farsa de la puta guerra.


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (23 Ago 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Que coño esta hac Europa apollando a los úsanos y sigue la farsa de la puta guerra.



Nos quieren en la ruina, eso está clarísimo.

De pagar electricidad e hidrocarburos casi nadie puede escapar


----------



## montytorri (23 Ago 2022)

nedantes dijo:


> *Necesitas saber lo siguiente*
> 
> 
> Desde Octopus Energy siempre queremos ofrecer a nuestros clientes el mejor servicio, pero también el mejor precio posible, como hemos hecho hasta ahora. Actualmente los precios de la energía son muy elevados, y está previsto que suban más en los próximos meses.
> ...



Ayer cuando hable con ellos les dije que se iba a poner las botas de nuevos clientes , pues se ve que no , hoy es mi primer día con ellos , a ver si me manda ibertrola la última factura y un año de "tranquilidad "


----------



## mad2012 (24 Ago 2022)

pagesitawa dijo:


> Dos recibos con el mismo valor , en uno he gastado 300 y pico de watios en dos meses ,40 euros en y en el otro mismito y en distinto meses y así desde más menos unos 10 años.



Gracias por el intento, las imágenes que pones son imposibles de ver…


----------



## In brick we trust (24 Ago 2022)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> Yo llevo desde marzo sin pagar un duro de electricidad con Próxima Energía. 5 meses con facturas a 0€ y este agosto más de lo mismo. Y 170€ en la hucha virtual.
> 
> Eso sí, tengo batería física de 5,4 kWh por lo que no consumo casi nada (unos 20 kWh al mes), por lo que tengo excedentes de sobra para compensar el poco gasto. De todas formas con el tope de gas de los cojones han bajado los excedentes.
> 
> ...



Por aquí yo también tengo Próxima+Placas+Bateria virtual. Similar situación, facturas a 0€ y +100€ en la batería virtual. 
Pero no tengo batería física, a mí no me salían las cuentas (hice la instalación hace 2 años), aunque ahora con la estafa esta del gas tendré que volver a replanteármelo , ¿qué batería compraste? ¿la instalaste tú mismo?


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (24 Ago 2022)

In brick we trust dijo:


> Por aquí yo también tengo Próxima+Placas+Bateria virtual. Similar situación, facturas a 0€ y +100€ en la batería virtual.
> Pero no tengo batería física, a mí no me salían las cuentas (hice la instalación hace 2 años), aunque ahora con la estafa esta del gas tendré que volver a replanteármelo , ¿qué batería compraste? ¿la instalaste tú mismo?



Facturas a 0€ porque vuelcas más en tu batería virtual de lo que consumes por el día y es lo que consumes de noche, no?


----------



## gordofóbico (24 Ago 2022)

Sonic The Hedgehog dijo:


> En las facturas no se ve la potencia máxima de cada mes (creo). Para verla, hay que ir a la web de tu distribuidora eléctrica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En cada recibo me pone la máxima que he alcanzado en los últimos meses, está un poco al fondo, pero sale, supongo que dependerá de cada compañía.


----------



## Caldeo directo (24 Ago 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Yo acabo de bajar la potencia contratada de 2.3 a 2, según las facturas el mayor pico no hay llegado a 1,9... veremos a ver cuánto ahorro...



Buenos días:
¿Por favor, podrías informarme si todavía es posible bajar la potencia sin la correspondiente "mordida"?
Me suena que el bobierno, quitó las tasas para bajar potencia, pero también me suena que tenía fecha de caducidad.

Saludos


----------



## Wein (24 Ago 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo ganas de ver la factura de diciembre y enero, a ver si se nota algo.
> 
> En mi casa vivimos mi madre y yo, una hermana se independizó hace un año mas o menos pero hasta mediados de noviembre no habían podido poner la lavadora.
> 
> ...



depende si lavas con agua fria o a 90 grados. El consumo con agua fria o tibia 30-40 grados no debe ser demasiado


----------



## gordofóbico (24 Ago 2022)

Caldeo directo dijo:


> Buenos días:
> ¿Por favor, podrías informarme si todavía es posible bajar la potencia sin la correspondiente "mordida"?
> Me suena que el bobierno, quitó las tasas para bajar potencia, pero también me suena que tenía fecha de caducidad.
> 
> Saludos



No, y mira que me avisaron unos colegas, yo he pagado 10€... pero echando cuentas en 8 meses amortizado...


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (24 Ago 2022)

Cuidadín con tocar potencias de los contratos.

Muchas comercializadoras consideran ese cambio como modificación del contrato y te cascan el tope de gas apartir de ese momento, independientemente de cuando venciese el contrato.


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 Ago 2022)

Caldeo directo dijo:


> Buenos días:
> ¿Por favor, podrías informarme si todavía es posible bajar la potencia sin la correspondiente "mordida"?
> Me suena que el bobierno, quitó las tasas para bajar potencia, pero también me suena que tenía fecha de caducidad.
> 
> Saludos



era hasta junio ahora hay que pagar unos 10 eur


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ago 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> gracias a todos los que me pagais el bono social,tengo 70 por ciento de descuento por famlia numerosa,trabajo yo y mi mujer y 3 larvas.



Como va eso del bono social? Que hay que hacer para tenerlo?


----------



## Caldeo directo (24 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Cuidadín con tocar potencias de los contratos.
> 
> Muchas comercializadoras consideran ese cambio como modificación del contrato y te cascan el tope de gas apartir de ese momento, independientemente de cuando venciese el contrato.



Gracias, gracias, gracias........ De momento quieto cual gato de escayola......


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 Ago 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo ganas de ver la factura de diciembre y enero, a ver si se nota algo.
> 
> En mi casa vivimos mi madre y yo, una hermana se independizó hace un año mas o menos pero hasta mediados de noviembre no habían podido poner la lavadora.
> 
> ...



en verano el agua del grifo sale a 25 grados y no hace falta poner agua caliente, yo la pongo a 30 grados y no se debe encender ni 5 minutos la resistencia de calentar.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ago 2022)

Javier de Carglass dijo:


> Pero que mierda de tope del gas es esta que va variando según el mes?
> Se ha duplicado el hijo de puta.
> 
> Junio:
> ...



Eso es lo peor. Veras cuando llegue diciembre y el gas se dispare. Veremos la factura de la luz multiplicada por 10


----------



## montytorri (24 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Cuidadín con tocar potencias de los contratos.
> 
> Muchas comercializadoras consideran ese cambio como modificación del contrato y te cascan el tope de gas apartir de ese momento, independientemente de cuando venciese el contrato.



La ostia, está todo inventado, pensaba bajar potencia con octopus, que desde ayeer soy cliente, pero asi se queda.....


----------



## r@in (24 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Cuidadín con tocar potencias de los contratos.
> 
> Muchas comercializadoras consideran ese cambio como modificación del contrato y te cascan el tope de gas apartir de ese momento, independientemente de cuando venciese el contrato.



Con estos precios del gas, les basta con alegar que las circunstancias han cambiado sustancialmente para cargarse cualquier contrato.


----------



## In brick we trust (24 Ago 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> Facturas a 0€ porque vuelcas más en tu batería virtual de lo que consumes por el día y es lo que consumes de noche, no?



Algo así…. Te lo pongo con números teóricos que se ve más fácil:
Yo consumo en casa 10 kw/h al día
De esos ahora en verano 8 vienen directamente de las placas y 2 los tomo de la “calle” básicamente por la noche.
Yo genero ahora en verano 20 kw/h al día de los que autoconsumo 8 y 12 los vuelco a la red.
Los 2 kw/h que consumo salen a 0,5€ el kw/h. Los 12 que vierto salen a 0,15€. Es decir, pago 1€ y deberían pagarme 1,8€, pero sólo puedo compensar mi consumo. Esos 0,8€ se regalan a nuestras queridas eléctricas (además de la estafa de pagar los excedentes 4 veces más barato que lo que ellos cobran)
La mayoría de las comercializadoras hacen un buen negocio con toda esa electricidad que se vierte en verano, que ellos cobran a precio estratosférico y muchas veces ni siquiera pagan nada. Un negocio redondo, vamos.
Comercializadoras pequeñas están empezando a pagar por toda la energía que se vierte aunque sea en forma de “hucha virtual” que luego en invierno se podrá compensar.


----------



## Bocanegra (24 Ago 2022)

Pom dijo:


> A mi los amigos de Endesa me acaban de multiplicar por mas de 2 la factura. De pagar 55 por mes a 120 euros...
> Han puesto el precio en valle mas caro que la sin discriminacion que ellos mismos ofrecen (tendre que cambiarme), mas un euro para el segarro de los amegos y 35 euros de tope de gas + IVA (hay que tener poca verguenza para encima cobrar el iva de esta mierda que se han sacado de la chistera que se supone que era para que pagaramos menos...).
> 
> En el desglose se ve lo que pagaba y lo que pago con la inflacion del *"10 %" *de Antonio:
> ...



mismo procedimiento me han hecho a mi en endesa, solo que aún no me han sableado por tope de gas, va a ser brutal el invierno, contrato se me renueva a mediados de octubre


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (24 Ago 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Como va eso del bono social? Que hay que hacer para tenerlo?







__





Bono Social Eléctrico – Consumidor Vulnerable







consumidorvulnerable.adicae.net


----------



## LuigiDS (24 Ago 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Cuidadín con tocar potencias de los contratos.
> 
> Muchas comercializadoras consideran ese cambio como modificación del contrato y te cascan el tope de gas apartir de ese momento, independientemente de cuando venciese el contrato.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo me pase a tarifa fija 3 años en febrero y me sorprendía que me llamaran de mi propia compañía para ofrecerme mejoras. Sospecho que era para variar el contrato y así poder cobrar el tope de gas.


----------



## Newsyohi (24 Ago 2022)

Caldeo directo dijo:


> Buenos días:
> ¿Por favor, podrías informarme si todavía es posible bajar la potencia sin la correspondiente "mordida"?
> Me suena que el bobierno, quitó las tasas para bajar potencia, pero también me suena que tenía fecha de caducidad.
> 
> Saludos



Cuidado con bajar la potencia, que yo la bajé en mayo teniendo tarifa compromiso con naturgy desde febrero (por lo tanto quedandome fuera del sablazo del tope del gas) y... ¡Oh sorpresa! naturgy ha considerado que esa bajada de potencia es una renovación contractual y me han metido el decretazo en la factura. Obviamente está reclamado, pero ya ves que putada...

Yo de haberlo sabido dejaba la potencia como estaba.

Ojo con esto compañero


----------



## Leunam (24 Ago 2022)

Otra cuestión sobre cambiar potencia por si a alguno le afecta.
Hacia abajo no hay problema, pero si alguien quiere subirla, le pueden pedir certificado de cumplimiento del reglamento de baja tensión o como se llame. Vamos que en casas viejas pueden poner pegas sin que un chispas certifique (pasta). Da lo mismo que hubieras tenido esa potencia anteriormente.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ago 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder gracias. En el caso de los pensionistas tengo un familiar jubilado que vive solo. Como se si le corresponde?


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (24 Ago 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Joder gracias. En el caso de los pensionistas tengo un familiar jubilado que vive solo. Como se si le corresponde?



tendria que cobrar la pension minima.


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ago 2022)

el ultimo superviviente dijo:


> tendria que cobrar la pension minima.



Y cuanto es la pension minima? Pone algo de categorias


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (24 Ago 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y cuanto es la pension minima? Pone algo de categorias



600 y poco euros al mes.


----------



## JuanGrc (24 Ago 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Y cuanto es la pension minima? Pone algo de categorias







__





Seguridad Social: Revalorización


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es


----------



## r@in (25 Ago 2022)

¿Se sabe algo de la modificación del mecanismo de los precios?
Se supone que la UE lo impuso como condición para permitir la excepción Ibérica del tope del gas.

Da la impresión que para remendar temas perjudiciales para los consumidores no hay tanta prisa como para temas como la plusvalía municipal o los peajes de las carreras, que ya vuelven a asomar.


----------



## r@in (26 Ago 2022)

Supongo que lo del cambio de ordenador lo dices de broma....


----------



## Bocanegra (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## montytorri (31 Ago 2022)

22 días de agosto, a 0,13 el MAG(igual que la anterior factura ) , desde esa fecha con octopus , aún no hay factura .
Por el mismo consumo en mayo, pagué 68 euros , la diferencia son los 35 euros del MAG.


----------



## INSOLVENTE (2 Sep 2022)

Bueno, pues después de leer lo que he podido en el foro veo que el pvpc no me ha quedado tan mal. Por supuesto siempre va a salir alguien que pague la mitad por el doble pero con todo esto del tope del gas y los precios de final de agosto creo que no me puedo quejar. En invierno será otro cantar...

Los datos:
Potencia contratada 5'75Kw
Consumo: 487Kwh
Precio: 190.47€

En casa es todo eléctrico y hemos tenido el A/A (doble split) 24 horas durante julio y agosto.
En invierno las facturas son mas elevadas pq también usamos secadora debido a la situación del piso y la humedad y el calefactor del baño.


----------



## Mente fria (2 Sep 2022)

Si has tenido el aire 24 horas 2 meses
... Vende el piso y huye a Brasil antes que te llegue la factura...


----------



## f700b (3 Sep 2022)

y cuanto más invierno se tira más de gas. Los del pvpc lo van a flipar y los que tenéis la mala suerte de que os han metido el tope de gas también, yo me he escapado


----------



## Bibliotecario* (3 Sep 2022)

Rodolfo Langostino dijo:


> Coste de la instalación?
> 
> A este paso la vas a amortizar en 2 años...



Perdona por mi retraso en contestar.

6400€ 11 paneles de 450 kWp, inversor híbrido de 5kWh con salida de backup. Legalización mano de obra, grúa, material incluido.

3600€ batería de 5,4 kWh.

Alrededor de 10.000€ IVA incluido.

Estoy en lista de espera de la subvención para cuando amplíen la ayuda en la segunda fase. Cómo me la den, he triunfado. Pero aún sin contar con ella, al precio de la electricidad actual lo amortizaré relativamente rápido.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bibliotecario* (3 Sep 2022)

In brick we trust dijo:


> Por aquí yo también tengo Próxima+Placas+Bateria virtual. Similar situación, facturas a 0€ y +100€ en la batería virtual.
> Pero no tengo batería física, a mí no me salían las cuentas (hice la instalación hace 2 años), aunque ahora con la estafa esta del gas tendré que volver a replanteármelo , ¿qué batería compraste? ¿la instalaste tú mismo?



Goodwe Home Lynx de 5,4 kWh. Precio más instalación 3.600€. le meten un bocado bueno los cabrones de las instaladoras. Pero aún así ahora mismo salen los números: 

Unos 1400 kWh año que aporta la batería a mi casa de consumo real (tirando por lo bajo) x 0,316€ de media al que está la luz este año x 8 años me quedo lo comido por lo servido. Pero claro, la batería sin un mínimo de 6.000 ciclos que serían tirando por lo bajo, unos 15 años.

Ahora que no se joda nada, claro. Pero yo tenía mis dudas también y sin embargo en la situación actual es muy rentable tener batería y estos cálculos mejoran si sigue subiendo la electricidad. Si no la tuviera ya no sería tan interesante próxima, porque tendría un consumo diario de la red de 4/5 kWh y habría que hacer cálculos en el invierno Próxima VS buena tarifa en mercado libre sin compensación o con compensación baja de excedentes.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## superloki (3 Sep 2022)

Me acaba de llegar la factura de la luz y gas. He pagado 87 euros de luz y 27 de gas. Abrí un hilo hace unos meses explicando el palo que me dieron con la luz/gas y el procedimiento de cambiarlo todo para intentar minimizar el gasto. Aun así, veo que con los cambios y subidas es difícil librarse de los palos, y encima ahora dicen que todo subirá de nuevo. Si gastas luz y gas en una casa, tienes que pagarlo... y esa es la triste realidad...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (7 Sep 2022)

Los de círculo de conductores mandan esto



Nos complace informarle que Iberdrola ha ampliado la vigencia de la promoción HASTA EL 13 DE SEPTIEMBRE:




OBSERVACIONES:

Precios para un año.
No hay permanencia.
Para nuevas altas. Si estás en Iberdrola podrás cambiar a Naturgy y viceversa.
Iberdrola obliga a contratar un servicio llamado Asistente Smart que los 4 primeros meses es gratuito y al partir del 5 mes cuesta 1,21€iva inc. Si quieres saber qué ofrece este asistente puedes consultar el siguiente enlace Asistente SMART. Es posible que algunos usuarios le encuentren utilidad. En cualquier caso, en el correo informando del alta que os enviaremos os indicaremos los pasos para darlo de baja para que no os suponga ningún coste.
Si eres de los que ya has contratado con Iberdrola, los pasos para dar de baja este asistente son los siguientes (Cuando hablamos con Iberdrola nos aseguraron que no era necesario contratar ningún servicio de mantenimiento pero no nos hablaron de este asistente. Al ser obligatorio debe ir en el contrato):
Llamar a al teléfono 900 225 235 e identificarte como cliente.
Solicitar la baja del servicio.
Recepción de email de confirmación de baja
El precio que mostramos de Iberdrola lleva incluido el descuento del 15% de esta promoción. Una vez pasado el año, los precios serán Especial 1P (0,178662) y Especial 3P (Punta 0,217395 Llano 0,176303 Valle 0,163796)
Al contratar con Naturgy recibirás de Círculo una comisión de 15€ por tu propio contrato. En Iberdrola NO tendrás esta comisión.


Estas promociones, al llevar consigo la aplicación del RD 10/2022 del Mecanismo de Ajuste del Gas, pueden interesar a los siguientes perfiles de contratos:

Si estás en el mercado regulado PVPC
Si ya estás pagando el Tope al gas con un precio kWh superior
Si tu fecha de renovación está próxima y te han comunicado un precio superior.
Si resides en las Islas, Ceuta o Melilla.

En cualquier caso, no tramitaremos ningún alta sin realizar un estudio previo para asegurarnos que no salís perjudicados con el cambio. Es posible que estés pagando 8-9 cts más el kWh y no te convenga cambiar. Si estás interesado, debes envarnos la factura más reciente que tengas al correo Energia@circuloconductores.es (haz clic en el enlace). Por favor, si tienes la fecha de renovación cercana y tu actual comercializadora ya te ha comunicado una subida de precios más alta que la que publicamos, mándanos la actualización de precios ya que si nos mandas una factura con precios inferiores lo único que podemos hacer es felicitarte por los precios que tienes y aconsejarte que no cambies.


----------



## Chortina Premium (7 Sep 2022)

f700b dijo:


> y cuanto más invierno se tira más de gas. Los del pvpc lo van a flipar y los que tenéis la mala suerte de que os han metido el tope de gas también, yo me he escapado



Al revés, en gas conviene la tarifa regulada, en luz conviene la tarifa libre.... siempre y cuando no tengas bono social


----------



## carval (7 Sep 2022)

Tengo la tarifa Compromiso de Naturgy a 0,135938€/kWh desde febrero de este año y no me facturan desde el 22 de junio. Las facturas anteriores han sido más o menos mensuales. Os parece normal? Están esperando a que llame a ver si meto la pata y digo de cambiar algo para que me pongan el tope del gas?
Es que me parece extrañísimo.


----------



## f700b (7 Sep 2022)

carval dijo:


> Tengo la tarifa Compromiso de Naturgy a 0,135938€/kWh desde febrero de este año y no me facturan desde el 22 de junio. Las facturas anteriores han sido más o menos mensuales. Os parece normal? Están esperando a que llame a ver si meto la pata y digo de cambiar algo para que me pongan el tope del gas?
> Es que me parece extrañísimo.



La última me vino a mi el 8 de agosto


----------



## r@in (8 Sep 2022)

El problema que veo a las nuevas tarifas que incluyen el tope del gas, es que es variable, al depender de la cotización del gas, y pueden haber sorpresas desagradables.


----------



## SPQR (8 Sep 2022)

186€ de factura el mes de Agosto, debido al uso unas horas al día del aire acondicionado para sobrellevar el calor.

Sumale casi 300€ en gasoil para ir a trabajar. La mitad de ese coste son impuestos para que papá Hez-tado le ponga a Ireno y su cuchipandi un falcon a niuyór.

El heztado y el “gobierno de la Hente” me han robado solo el mes pasado, mas de 200€ solo por un suministro basico como la luz, y el combustible que necesito para ir a remar.

Sumemosle IRPF, IVA, tasas, etc... para concluir que el Heztado me roba mas de la mitad de mi esfuerzo para mantener a la politicastuza ladrona y sus redes clientelares de chiringuitos.

La cosa nostra pide menos, coño.


----------



## SPQR (8 Sep 2022)

¿Puede usted enlazarnos dicho hilo?

No consigo encontrarlo. El buscador del foro, yatúsabeh.



superloki dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar la factura de la luz y gas. He pagado 87 euros de luz y 27 de gas. Abrí un hilo hace unos meses explicando el palo que me dieron con la luz/gas y el procedimiento de cambiarlo todo para intentar minimizar el gasto. Aun así, veo que con los cambios y subidas es difícil librarse de los palos, y encima ahora dicen que todo subirá de nuevo. Si gastas luz y gas en una casa, tienes que pagarlo... y esa es la triste realidad...


----------



## Euron G. (8 Sep 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> El heztado y el “gobierno de la Hente” me han robado solo el mes pasado, mas de 200€ solo por un suministro basico como la luz, y el combustible que necesito para ir a remar.
> 
> Sumemosle IRPF, IVA, tasas, etc... para concluir que el Heztado me roba mas de la mitad de mi esfuerzo para mantener a la politicastuza ladrona y sus redes clientelares de chiringuitos.


----------



## superloki (8 Sep 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Puede usted enlazarnos dicho hilo?
> 
> No consigo encontrarlo. El buscador del foro, yatúsabeh.



Si, es este...









Palazo gordo en la factura de luz/gas...


Ya abrí un hilo hace tiempo por el palo que me habían dado en la luz y el gas en la factura anterior. Sin embargo, me acaba de llegar una nueva factura, pero esta vez es de 224 EUROS..!!! ¿Pero que cojones está pasando? ¿Es normal esto? Entiendo perfectamente que vivimos una situación donde...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## t_chip (8 Sep 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Pues yo tengo ganas de ver la factura de diciembre y enero, a ver si se nota algo.
> 
> En mi casa vivimos mi madre y yo, una hermana se independizó hace un año mas o menos pero hasta mediados de noviembre no habían podido poner la lavadora.
> 
> ...



El consumo dependerá de la etiqueta energética de la lavadora, de su capacidad, de la temperatura del agua, del programa que elijas.....

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Newsyohi (8 Sep 2022)

Tarifa Compromiso contratada desde Febrero. Bajada de Potencia en Junio y pringando...

26 euros de consumo y 28 de impuesto de decretazo.


----------



## foreromatic2000 (8 Sep 2022)

Newsyohi dijo:


> Tarifa Compromiso contratada desde Febrero. Bajada de Potencia en Junio y pringando...
> 
> 26 euros de consumo y 28 de impuesto de decretazo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1183714



En principio no te deberían cobrar el "tope del gas" si tu contrato es anterior al 26 de abril de este año... Creo que si te lo cobran es porque entienden que al modificar la potencia el contrato es nuevo, es decir, que si hubieses dejado la potencia como estaba, no te cobrarían ese concepto.


----------



## Newsyohi (8 Sep 2022)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


> En principio no te deberían cobrar el "tope del gas" si tu contrato es anterior al 26 de abril de este año... Creo que si te lo cobran es porque entienden que al modificar la potencia el contrato es nuevo, es decir, que si hubieses dejado la potencia como estaba, no te cobrarían ese concepto.



Tengo la reclamación puesta con ellas desde hace un mes y aunque en principio por teléfono me han dado la razón, por escrito no han solucionado nada. He abierto también reclamación en consumo. La bajada de potencia no puede considerarse renovación ni modificación contractual bajo mi punto de vista, además desde mi area cliente el único contrato que tengo disponible es el de febrero, si lo hubieran renovado tendría tarifa compromiso por otro periodo de tiempo.... 

Un cachondeo y una inseguridad jurídica tremenda.


----------



## Newsyohi (11 Sep 2022)

comparto por aqui por si a alguién le es de ayuda mi caso. Después de que en naturgy entendieran que la bajada de potencia era una renovación contractual y tras una primera reclamación puesta en oficina de fisica de naturgy que contestaron por email con un simple "modificó el contrato día X por lo que se le aplica el Real Decreto 10/2022" y tras una nueva reclamación telefónica si que han cedido y me han devuelto el importe de las 3 mensualidades cobradas de más. 

Así que animo a quien esté en mi mismo caso que de la pelea


----------



## Gotthard (11 Sep 2022)

Un _graciasantonio_ de manual.

Han metido un peaje brutal para compensar a las electricas por haber "limitado" el kWh a 40 pavos (y quedar como los mas ways por un par de semanas). Basicamente te aparece el consumo a un precio fijo, pero lo que no te han cobrado te lo meten abajo. Pero los psicopatas del gobierno pueden decir que han limitado el precio de la electricidad. Faltan guillotinas, sinceramente.

Tal y como hacen el calculo te hace que pagues mucho mas de lo que habrias pagado por consumo sin precio topado.

A mi me han cobrado por 1 semana en mi piso de madric a principio de agosto mas de 125 pavos, siendo el mes de menos consumo en el año. En agosto del año pasado que estuve el mes entero pague 110. He osado poner el aire acondicionado. Si, soy culpable Antonio!!!!

El compañero @Newsyohi lo ilustra en su factura.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Sep 2022)

foreromatic2000 dijo:


> En principio no te deberían cobrar el "tope del gas" si tu contrato es anterior al 26 de abril de este año... Creo que si te lo cobran es porque entienden que al modificar la potencia el contrato es nuevo, es decir, que si hubieses dejado la potencia como estaba, no te cobrarían ese concepto.



Mi contrato es de 2017 y ahi bien que me lo han metido.


----------



## Gotthard (11 Sep 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> 186€ de factura el mes de Agosto, debido al uso unas horas al día del aire acondicionado para sobrellevar el calor.
> 
> Sumale casi 300€ en gasoil para ir a trabajar. La mitad de ese coste son impuestos para que papá Hez-tado le ponga a Ireno y su cuchipandi un falcon a niuyór.
> 
> ...



Yo 125 por siete dias usando aire a ratos en 40m2


----------



## foreromatic2000 (11 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mi contrato es de 2017 y ahi bien que me lo han metido.



Lo meten con la renovación anual del contrato. A mi me toca en noviembre.


----------



## Direct (11 Sep 2022)

gracias a dios que pus ela tarifa plana de endesa en abril justo antes del tope de gas.

es más... regalan un mes de los 12. pago 90€ fijos cada mes y estos 2 meses de verano 45€ cada mes me han salido y no he limitado el uso del aire... el mismo uso que el año pasado practicamente.

eso si... en la oficina lo hize mas tarde y de 100e a 200€ me ha pasado.


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Sep 2022)

Direct dijo:


> gracias a dios que pus ela tarifa plana de endesa en abril justo antes del tope de gas.
> 
> es más... regalan un mes de los 12. pago 90€ fijos cada mes y estos 2 meses de verano 45€ cada mes me han salido y no he limitado el uso del aire... el mismo uso que el año pasado practicamente.
> 
> eso si... en la oficina lo hize mas tarde y de 100e a 200€ me ha pasado.



Le va a durar la tarifa plana lo que yo me se...
Acuerdese del foro cuando le cambien las condiciones de un día para otro


----------



## Felson (17 Sep 2022)

y con el gas, y con el de supervivencia y con el ingreso mínimo vital... Sí... nos han sableado por todo... ¿qué crees qué pasa?


----------



## r@in (25 Sep 2022)

Hoy la regalan.


----------



## f700b (25 Sep 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Hoy la regalan.



Que están los molinos a tope?
O que ya hay agua?


----------



## jotace (25 Sep 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Que están los molinos a tope?
> O que ya hay agua?



Aparte ya no se usan los aires acondicionados ni en las viviendas ni en muchos negocios.

Debería haber una cierta pax energética hasta los primeros fríos, pero no sé, carece de lógica, hacen lo que quieren.

Aquí mi tope del gas de agosto


----------



## Yomateix (16 Nov 2022)

Precio de la luz mañana, tiradísima de precio.....o eso han dicho en las noticias, que me ha extrañado ya que llevaban tiempo sin dar los precios de la luz.

Luego miras y si....tirada de precio de 00 a 07h es decir cuando no la va a usar nadie. El resto del día a precio normal, pero gracias a poner barata la luz por las noches (llevamos tiempo en el que el 90% de las horas baratas son de madrugada) te sale una media cojonuda de cara a la galería y poder decir que la luz está barata.....aunque solo lo esté a las horas en que la gente va a estar durmiendo y no le sirve de nada que esté barata. Pero claro, luego en las noticias solo te dan los datos de la media, "olvidando" mencionar que por el día está cara y de madrugada, cuando no sirve de nada, es cuando está barata.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Nov 2022)

Yo con endesa a precio fijo he reducido la factura a casi la mitad de más de 70€ a menos de 40€

Espero que me tarden lo máximo en meterme lo del tope de gas

Entre lo que me ahorro pasando de Movistar a O2 y pasándome a la tarifa de Endesa la de muñequitos que me estoy comprando


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Nov 2022)

a mi me ha venido barato

no se por que


----------



## Ultraboost (16 Nov 2022)

He empezado el hilo x la página 1 y he flipado. Hasta que he visto el año 2016


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Nov 2022)

Ultraboost dijo:


> He empezado el hilo x la página 1 y he flipado. Hasta que he visto el año 2016




resumen para vagos?


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Nov 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> resumen para vagos?



El recibo siempre sube


----------



## CesareLombroso (17 Nov 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> El recibo siempre sube




Y la perica cada vez lleva mas corte... 

pero al grano, hay alguna empresa mas barata, alguna oferta buena o algo o sigo con Iberdrola como se lleva toda la vida en mi casa?


----------



## r@in (19 Nov 2022)

Otra medida que castiga el mercado libre.









El impuesto a las energéticas penaliza a los clientes del mercado libre de luz y gas


El cambio del impuestazo a las energéticas introducido en el Congreso penalizará todavía más a los clientes del mercado libre de luz y gas




okdiario.com


----------



## Torrente82 (19 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo funciona realmente la PVPC? Porque por un lado se habla de las horas pico, llano y valle y luego se habla de que hay horas llano o pico que realmente son más baratas que algunas valle.


----------



## r@in (19 Nov 2022)

Torrente82 dijo:


> ¿Cómo funciona realmente la PVPC? Porque por un lado se habla de las horas pico, llano y valle y luego se habla de que hay horas llano o pico que realmente son más baratas que algunas valle.



Tienes que mirar las gráficas cada día en | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia o con la aplicación.
No hay otra.


----------



## Torrente82 (19 Nov 2022)

r@in dijo:


> Tienes que mirar las gráficas cada día en | ESIOS electricidad · datos · transparencia o con la aplicación.
> No hay otra.



Gracias por el enlace. Lo que dudo es cuando, por ejemplo, una hora considerada pico sale un día más barata que una que es valle. ¿Se hace una mezcla de ambos conceptos o cómo funciona exactamente?


----------



## r@in (20 Nov 2022)

Torrente82 dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace. Lo que dudo es cuando, por ejemplo, una hora considerada pico sale un día más barata que una que es valle. ¿Se hace una mezcla de ambos conceptos o cómo funciona exactamente?



Eso fue un invento ideológico como todo lo de este gobierno. El precio del gas se ha encargado de poner las cosas en su sitio y todo depende de si entra gas en el mix y de su precio.


----------



## Yomateix (23 Nov 2022)

Esta madrugada, como de costumbre, la luz ha estado muy barata (más de lo normal) claro a horas que la gente normal no la puede usar. Luego ya por el día a precio normal, hecha la ley, hecha la trampa. Pero queda muy bien para poder decir que la luz está muy barata si te limitas a mirar la media. Mañana subirá, curioso cuando precisamente hoy hablaban de bajadas por la enería eólica y hoy precisamente tenemos bastante. Es como cuando subía y te decían que era por la falta de energía solar y eólica....en pleno verano con las temperaturas más altas que ha habido nunca e incluso con días de bastante viento.

*El precio de la luz mañana jueves se dispara un 75%: horas más baratas y caras de la tarifa*


----------



## Yomateix (3 Dic 2022)

Casualidad o no, desde Ucrania piden que Europa les suministre energía y aquí no para de subir día tras día. Ya incluso en fin de semana.

*La luz toca este domingo su precio máximo en dos meses al subir un 27,6%*
El precio promedio en el mercado mayorista llegará hasta los 243,95 euros/MWh, un nivel no visto desde principios de octubre

Edito, para mañana lunes vuelve a subir, otro 9.5% Y por supuesto las horas más baratas (aun así muy caras) son de madrugada para que no pueda aprovecharlas prácticamente nadie. Hoy en la tv múltiples noticias sobre lo barata que estaba la luz este mes respecto a meses anteriores.....


----------



## pagesitawa (5 Dic 2022)

Tu compara y después consulta porque con tanto consumo pago tan poco ?


----------



## The quiet man (5 Dic 2022)

Sí y no

He reducido mi consumo y es una putada pero no voy a pagar de más.


----------



## Yomateix (11 Dic 2022)

Lo que es curioso es lo poco fiable que resulta mirar el precio (por cierto mañana vuelve a subir) Miras por la mañana y en todas las webs pone:

"El mínimo para la jornada, de 190,27 euros/MWh, se dará entre las 02.00 y las 03.00 horas"

Luego entras a otra, tarifa de la luz, que siempre pone los precios a última hora del día y pone:

"*Precio más bajo del día* 12h - 13h "

Es curioso por que lo que pone en esa web y lo que pone en los artículos no se suele parecer en nada en cuanto a los tramos baratos o caros, para fiarse.


----------



## Yomateix (13 Dic 2022)

Hoy va a estar barata la luz.....seguro que lo tendremos en las noticias del mismo modo en que se han "olvidado" mencionar el precio de la luz la última semana.

Claro, que para no variar, estará barata durante las horas en que nadie la usará y así te sale una media de 0.20e De madrugada muy buen precio, pero a ver quien se levanta a cocinar o pone la lavadora, por mucho que los políticos nos digan que lo hagamos (ellos no lo harán tampoco por supuesto) Luego eso si, durante las horas del día estará ya a una media de unos 0.28e más o menos, no habrá ni una sola hora barata que se pueda usar si necesitas usar algo que consuma más (horno, lavadora....) Pero te sale una media aceptable...aunque no tenga nada de realista.

00h - 01h: 0.04225 €/kWh
01h - 02h: 0.04351 €/kWh
02h - 03h: 0.04478 €/kWh
03h - 04h: 0.04543 €/kWh
04h - 05h: 0.05109 €/kWh
05h - 06h: 0.04988 €/kWh

Mañana miércoles más de lo mismo....hora todavía más baratas de madrugada cuando no la usa nadie, así te sale una buena media para poder decir que está más barata que en otros paises....aunque "nadie" vaya a poder usar esa energía barata y al usuario medio lo que le cobrarán es por la cara que es cuando todos usan la luz.

*"Será más barata de madrugada, de 01:00 a 07:00, y alcanzará un mínimo de 1,8 euros a las 04:00
Por el contrario, será más cara por la noche y de 20:00 a 21:00 rozará su máximo de 192,69 euros. " *


----------



## r@in (25 Dic 2022)

Este mes la regulada está bastante barata en muchas horas. Supongo que la eólica está aportando bastante.
En las libres supongo que al quemar menos gas, el cargo por el tope debe ser mucho más bajo ¿no?


----------



## r@in (4 Ene 2023)

Hoy en la regulada un pico de 0,30, pero la media estará por 0,20 o algo menos. Con un poco de organización puedes mantener el precio aceptable muchos días, y con la ventaja de tener algunos días con horas regaladas.
No fue mala idea mantenerse en la regulada. Y más sabiendo que es la que se utiliza para el cálculo del IPC.
Estaba claro que iban a forzar una bajada


----------

